# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta na KBC RIJEKA

## BHany

U skladu s najavljenom reorganizacijom i uređenjem foruma otvaram novu temu _Potpomognuta na KBC RIJEKA
_
*Molim vas da budete sažeti, informativni i da dijelite korisne informacije. 
*

*Molim vas, ponovno, kao i na početku prošlog  topica, nemojte vibrati i ostalo (za to imate odbrojavanje – vibranje  ćemo prebacivati na odbrojavanje bez upozorenja) i chatati (chat ćemo  brisati, također, bez upozorenja)*. Nastojat ćemo u tome biti  dosljedni koliko nam mogućnosti dopuštaju jer želimo da na ovoj temi,  kao i na svim drugima, prije svega budu dostupne informacije. 

*SRETNO SVIMA 

**STARA TEMA*

----------


## BHany

Ako imate kakva konkretne informacije i/ili linkove koje biste željele/i da stavim u ove prve postove, javite mi se ili ih sami zalijepite ovdje.

----------


## BHany

evo informacija  :Smile: 



> *
> KLINIČKI BOLNIČKI CENTAR RIJEKA*
> Zavod za humanu reprodukciju
> Cambierieva 17/5, 51000 Rijeka
> tel: 051/658-254
> fax: 051/ 658-221





> Prof.dr.sc. Neda Smiljan Severinski
> Mr.sc. Miljenko Manestar, dr.med.
> Hrvoje Vlašić, dr.med.





> *Narucivanje ide osobno uz predocenje uputnice ponedjeljak do petak od 12-14h
> Putem faxa uputnicu poslati na 051/658-221 a informaciju o narudzbi se  dobije na 051/658-254 takodjer 12-14h , a na taj broj se i ostale  info.mogu dobiti. Na isti br se narucuje za spermiograme..*

----------


## mravak

Drage Riječanke gdje ste odlagali iskorištene  injekcije hormona? Ne želim ih bacat u smeće

----------


## Snekica

Dobro zatvorene u onaj poklopac i kantu za smeće. Kad sam htjela odnijeti u bolnicu (PU) dobila sam odgovor da ne može već da ih tako bacim.  :Rolling Eyes:  Ja to lijepo tako spakiram, zamotam u pap.ručnik, stavim u vrećicu i bacim u smeće. Šta da radim?! Možda negdje i žele primiti taj med. otpad.

----------


## BHany

u ljekarnama bi se morao moći predati medicinski otpad

----------


## jejja

Gonal u penu sam vratila sestri S. jer su proucavale koliko ostane neiskoristenog unutra a decap.i ostale za mixanje skupa s iglama sam pakirala nazad u ambalazu i u kantu..nisam se ni sjetila pitati u apoteci mogu li im donjeti to sve..

----------


## tigrical

Ja odnijela u ljekarnu.

----------


## jejja

Pitanje.. androlog u RI, ima li, koliko se ceka na pregled?... Frendica i njen muz su u zg i tamo se ceka 3 mj za prvi pregled pa bi ako je manja guzva dosli tu... Hvala na info..

----------


## Snekica

Ni meni nije ljekarna pala na pamet  :Embarassed:

----------


## Argente

> Pitanje.. androlog u RI, ima li, koliko se ceka na pregled?... Frendica i njen muz su u zg i tamo se ceka 3 mj za prvi pregled pa bi ako je manja guzva dosli tu... Hvala na info..


Koliko je meni poznato, u Rijeci niti nema androloga, a u ZG samo na Vuku?

----------


## kameleon

ima i na Rebru androlog, ženska dr.Benart, za nju sam čula da ju dosta hvale..ali sigurno se čeka..,u rijeci nisam čula da ima..

----------


## jejja

Ok, hvala na info.cure.

----------


## lasta

Ja sam medinciski otpad odnjela kod dr opce prakse.

----------


## mravak

pitala sam primaju u ljekarni. sokirana sam koliko ih baca u smece. hvala na odgovorima !

----------


## Snekica

I ja sam bila, ali kako tad trenutno nisam imala drugog izbora (nisam znala za ljekarne) to mi je bilo jedino mjesto za odlaganje. S time da sam to fino zapakirala u one njihove kapice, pa u pap. ubruse i konačno u kutiju od injekcija.

----------


## Argente

U skladu s najavljenom reorganizacijom i uređenjem foruma postovi o mućkanju praha i tekućina premješteni su na Samodavanje injekcija.

----------


## Snekica

Šta nam je sa Rijekom? Od kad je naša Argente "čistačica" sve ste utihnule?!  :Shock:  :Laughing:  Nije vrag da nemamo nikoga u postupku i da nikome niš ne treba?!

----------


## mravak

ja sam u postupku... samopikalica 4 dan,bilo me je JAKO strah pikanja,ali stvarno nije tesko...zasada sve znam pa nemam pitanja...i ne tipkam ovdje jer ne smijem zachatavat temu...

----------


## Argente

Sneki, chatterice stara, ugledaj se na gđu mravak! Sad ću ti obrisat ovaj post-smajlić da nam barem prva strana bude primjerna.  :oklagija: 
Javljajte se ali mudro u svaki post dodajte što se trenutno dešava u našem podrumu; kakvi lijekovi i protokoli su in, ima li kakvih promjena u pravilima, interijeru, osoblju...
_
Primjer:_



> ja sam u postupku... samopikalica 4 dan,bilo me je JAKO strah pikanja,ali stvarno nije tesko.
> Danas su bile 3 punkcije, cure su dobile 2, 1 i 4 stanice. Sve smo na puregonu i orgalutranu. NSS je nabacila nove pramenove.

----------


## roan

ja evo prvi put na ivf ,3 inseminacije neusješno prošle ,sad bockanje sa puregonom  itd ..zanima me koliko se dugo čuvaju smrzlići i kako se ide u postupak kad samo bude transfer ? mislim na to primjer da bude više oplođenih stanica ,neke zamrznu i što onda dalje ? pitam čisto da budem informirana ,puno pitanja visi mi u zraku  :Shock:

----------


## vatra86

Roan smrznuti embriji se cuvaju 5 godina, a sta se tice FET-a, mislim da se ide nakon ovulacije. Neka me isprave cure koje su ga prosle..
Sretno!

Sta sad su svi na Puregonu?

----------


## mravak

ja sam na Gonalu !

----------


## jejja

> Roan smrznuti embriji se cuvaju 5 godina, a sta se tice FET-a, mislim da se ide nakon ovulacije


Istina, nakon 5god idu na donaciju ako se ne varam...
I da fet ide nakon O onoliko dana nakon koliko je smrznut embrij znaci petodnevni ide pet dana nakon O, a ako O nema moze se ili izazvati klomifenom ili se samo estrofemom priprema endometrij do zeljene/potrebne debljine

----------


## bubekica

> Istina, nakon 5god idu na donaciju ako se ne varam...
> I da fet ide nakon O onoliko dana nakon koliko je smrznut embrij znaci petodnevni ide pet dana nakon O, a ako O nema moze se ili izazvati klomifenom ili se samo estrofemom priprema endometrij do zeljene/potrebne debljine


nakon 5 godina moze se doplatiti jos 5 godina cuvanja (prvih 5 je na teret hzzo-a), a sto se dalje dogadja s embrijima - nigdje u zakonu ne pise.

(6) Preostali zameci koji nisu uneseni u spolne organe žene čuvaju se na teret Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje do pet godina. Nakon proteka roka od pet godina zameci se uz pristanak darivatelja daruju radi postizanja trudnoće i rađanja korisniku prava na medicinski pomognutu oplodnju koji pristane na takav postupak. U slučaju da bračni, odnosno izvanbračni drugovi žele produljiti čuvanje zametaka daljnjih pet godina, obvezni su snositi trošak čuvanja.

znaci da bi se darovali - treba pristanak - a sto ako ti na to ne zelis pristati? e to jos nisu rijesili.

i molim - *novosti o tijeku postupka javljajte na odbrojavanje!*

----------


## roan

ma čekajte cure ,ako sam dobro shvatila ..5 god ih čuvaju ,nakon toga daruju nekom drugom??? nije mi jasno ..zametak( od moje jajne stanice i od mm spermića )može druga žena imat u sebi tj zatrudnit s budućim mojim djetetom ako tako gledamo ? pa što to je dozvoljeno ? :Shock:

----------


## tigrical

Uz vaš pristanak. Ako ne želite, čuvate ih dalje.

----------


## margaretica

Ja ću ovih dana po uputnicu za KBC jer bi krenuli po drugu bebu. Zanima me koliko se čeka na prvi pregled i da li da od svoje ginićke tražim uputnice za sve pretrage pa onda da se kompletna naručim u KBC ( tj paralelno se naručim u KBC i dok čekam termin odrađujem pretrage) ili da prvo idem kod MPO doktora pa da on kaže šta mu treba pa tek onda napravim pretrage i tada opet kod njega da nas naruči u postupak? Što mi je kraći put? I, hoće li opet tražiti sve pretrage ili samo neke? Mislim na HSG?

----------


## mravak

Prvo moraš uzet uputnicu od svoje ginekologice za konzultacije na Humanoj. Na konzultacijama će ti dr. reći koje ćeš pretrage morat obavit. Ako idete na IVF , HSG nema potrebe radit,a ako je inseminacija u pitanju HSG je potreban.... Koliko sam ja skužila sada rade ultrazvučni HSG koji je bezbolan , u odnosu na rendgenski koji sam radila 2010.god. i krepala od boli.
Mi smo morali napraviti markere i ja briseve. Kod nas je IVF.Za konzultacije se ne sjećam koliko se čeka.

----------


## phiphy

> Koliko sam ja skužila sada rade ultrazvučni HSG koji je *bezbolan*


Rade ultrazvučni, ali da je bezbolan, nije, iako ima cura koje kažu da ih nije boljelo. Meni je HSSG bio gori od punkcija, a ima tu i cura kojima zbog boli nije niti odrađen HSSG do kraja. Ne želim nikoga strašiti, ali da ne bi bilo zabluda oko te pretrage - očekujte svašta  :Smile:  .

----------


## Aerin

Moj HSSG je srecom prosao ok, ne mogu reci bezbolno al..ok. Vise me je bolilo kasnije i drugi dan al treci dan sam bila kao nova  :Smile: 
Iskreno imala sam crijevnu virozu i ti bolovi su mi bili gori od HSSGa al samo zato jer dugo traju, a HSSG bol traje cca 1-2 min  :Smile:

----------


## margaretica

Hvala curke, mi smo prvi put imali puno sreće i uspijeli s inseminacijom iz par pokušaja. Vjerujem da ćemo i ovaj put krenuti tako pa gdje završimo, završimo. 

Jel ima netko tko se u zadnje vrijeme naručivao za konzultacije, koliko se čeka?

----------


## vatra86

Moja prijateljica je cekala 3 dana, a ja 15 dana. Mislim da se ceka do15 dana..

----------


## Aerin

Evo kraj mjeseca je, zovi odmah u ponedjeljak. Ja sam lani dosla tamo 30.12 i narucila se vec za 3.12.

Od 24.12 su na godisnjem.. Sretnoooo

----------


## Aerin

E da margaretica znam 2 cure koje su nakon sto su rodile isle na bebu br.2 i jedna je morala na hssg, druga nije tako da to sve ovisi o doktoru.

----------


## margaretica

Super, ne čeka se dugo!!! 14 dana mi je sasvim ok. 
Joj, HSSG! Valjda ću ja bit kao ta druga, prvi put sam bila kod Vlašića, valjda će me i drugi put poslati njemu, ja ću tražiti iako je dobitnu napravila Smiljan.

----------


## Aerin

Hahaha i mojoj prijateljici je dobitni ciklus i pukciju i transfer napravila Smiljanica  :Smile: 
Ja sam isto kod dr. Vlašića i ne bi ga mjenjala  :Smile:  ipak je najvažniji odnos doktor-pacijent.
Zadnji put (moj prvi IUI) je morao na operaciju al je rekao da ce mi ipak bit on na inseminaciji pa ce onda na operaciju i tako je napravio  :Smile:  zlatan je to doktor  :Smile: 

Edit: ti si stvarno imala srece sto si uspjela na inseminaciji, znam jos nekoliko cura i nadam se da cu i ja uspjeti  :Smile: 
Jesi bila na klomifenima ili sve skroz prirodno?

----------


## margaretica

Dobitni sve prirodno, nekoliko puta smo pokušali prije MPO s klomifenima  i ciljano, ali ništa.
Samo jednom sam dobila neku injekciju u guzu nekoliko sati prije inseminacije, iskreno, uopće nisam pitala što je to, bila sam isprepadana jer je to bilo prvi puta, ionako nije pomoglo.
Dakle, inseminacija uspjela bez ikakve pomoći. 
Istom se scenariju nadam i drugi put.

A vezano za dr Vlašića, slažem se s tobom u potpunosti; on je i predložio da nekoliko puta napravimo bez stimulacije pa ako ne ide, onda stimulacija. Ja pristala i iz trećeg pokušaja smo uspjeli. I tebi želim tako (ne da uspiješ iz treće, nego da uspiješ  :Wink:  )!

----------


## Aerin

Hvala ti draga  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Ma ne idu svi na godisnji 24.12... ja sam lani bila na konzultacijama 28.12 ali kod dr.M, ali sam cula da dr.V ide na godisnji u 12 mjesecu

----------


## Aerin

Dr.V ide na GO ali je rekao da ide i iz laba netko pa da ima lab nece radit.. Ne znam vidjet cemo ako ne stigne O do 24.12  :Wink:

----------


## smjehuljica

evo i mene nakon nekog vremena.Bila sam na konz.,uopće nije bilo gužve.Preskaćemo laparo i krecemo na inseminaciju.Jupppi

----------


## paty

Sutra imam konz. a danas se naručila.jeeee

----------


## roan

molim jedan odgovor cura koje su to prošle .idem na punkciju u oa ,zanima me da li to jutro prije sve te torture mogu popiti persen -biljni lijek za smirenje ,dok čekam u čekaoni ,znam da će me ionako uspavat ali ono..frka me svega toga pa koliko- toliko da budem smirena .čisto pitam da li može prije anestezije sredstvo za smirenje na biljnoj bazi ?

----------


## Inesz

roan, ništa nemoj piti. niti vode, a najmanje neko sredstvo za smirenje. ako nešto popiješ, lako moguće da ti neće htjeti dati anesteziju.

----------


## vatra86

Roan ne moras se bojati, vidjet koje je to lijepo iskustvo, biti u anesteziji...  :Wink:

----------


## paty

ja sam prošla 3 anastezije i mogu reći da su bile super tako sam imala lijepe snove da mi je bilo žao kad su me sestre probudile.a poslije je druga priča jer sam ipak imala operacije

----------


## Aerin

Paty super za sutra :clap: cekamo novosti sa konzultacija  :Smile: 
Ja cekam M koja bi trebala stici sutra/prekosutra pa opet na inseminaciju  :Smile:

----------


## roan

hvala cure,mene najviše strah da se ne probudim :Laughing: ,nisam nikad imala nikakvu operaciju ni ništa tome slično ,ne znam što očekivat ,pretpostavljam da se spava i ne sjeća ničeg ?

----------


## garfield

Pozdrav svima... imam jedno pitanje... moramo na kariogram na Rebro, da li imam pravo na naknadnu putnih troškova?

----------


## vatra86

Brzo zaspis, fino spavas, a kad se probudis imas filing da si spavala 3 dana, odmorna, jos i sanjas nesto.. Ugl nije lose, to nije klasicna opca anestezija.. To ti daju u venu neki lijek i probude te za 10 min.. Probudis se 100%

----------


## roan

hvala ti puno ! nadam se da će biti sve ok ,bitno da ne boli na kraju krajeva i da ima puno js . :Smile: 
thanks!

----------


## paty

evo i mene sa današnjih konz.krećemo u 2mj. sa stimulacijom P4 od drugog dana.
jedino što par dana prije M dolazim na UVZ da se nebi potkrala kakva cista.
jeee brzo će 2mj.

----------


## tigrical

> Pozdrav svima... imam jedno pitanje... moramo na kariogram na Rebro, da li imam pravo na naknadnu putnih troškova?


Tko te salje i zasto?

----------


## garfield

> Tko te salje i zasto?


šalje me moj MPO-vac zbog 4 spontana

----------


## fijolica

*Garfield*, zašto u Zagreb? Ne znam znaš li, ali kariogram se može napraviti i na Medicinskom fakultetu u Rijeci. Oni vam izvade krv i nalaz je gotov za nekoliko tjedana. Ako vam nakon nalaza zatreba genetsko savjetovanje (nadam se da neće), razgovor s genetičarem možete obaviti također na MFRI ili na Rebru u Zg.

----------


## Snekica

Neznam kako vi iz Ri ali mi iz Pu dobijamo putne. Ali ako možeš, vadi to u Ri, mislim da ipak oni to šalju za ZG.

----------


## garfield

> *Garfield*, zašto u Zagreb? Ne znam znaš li, ali kariogram se može napraviti i na Medicinskom fakultetu u Rijeci. Oni vam izvade krv i nalaz je gotov za nekoliko tjedana. Ako vam nakon nalaza zatreba genetsko savjetovanje (nadam se da neće), razgovor s genetičarem možete obaviti također na MFRI ili na Rebru u Zg.


Pa kako mi je rekao dr. M navodno da ne rade više kariogram na Medicinskom faxu nego treba ići na Rebro!?!?  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## garfield

> Neznam kako vi iz Ri ali mi iz Pu dobijamo putne. Ali ako možeš, vadi to u Ri, mislim da ipak oni to šalju za ZG.


I ja bih voljela to obaviti u Ri... jer nemam baš preveliku volju ići u ZG. Sad sam zbunjena...

----------


## fijolica

*Garfield*, vjerojatno doktor ima najsvežije informacije. Ako nema mogućnosti izrade kariograma u Ri, svakako bi trebala dobiti putne troškove. Ipak, ovo ti je broj s MFRI na kojem se možeš raspitati o kariogramu: 651 130. Mi smo ga radili na proljeće. Bilo je potrebno najaviti se telefonom, a krv se vadila ponedjeljkom i utorkom od 8 - 12. Je li se nešto promijenilo, ne znam. Nazovi ih i raspitaj se. Eto, nadam se da sam pomogla i sretno!

----------


## garfield

> *Garfield*, vjerojatno doktor ima najsvežije informacije. Ako nema mogućnosti izrade kariograma u Ri, svakako bi trebala dobiti putne troškove. Ipak, ovo ti je broj s MFRI na kojem se možeš raspitati o kariogramu: 651 130. Mi smo ga radili na proljeće. Bilo je potrebno najaviti se telefonom, a krv se vadila ponedjeljkom i utorkom od 8 - 12. Je li se nešto promijenilo, ne znam. Nazovi ih i raspitaj se. Eto, nadam se da sam pomogla i sretno!


Hvala. Raspitat ću se

----------


## Argente

> evo i mene sa današnjih konz.krećemo u 2mj. sa stimulacijom P4 od drugog dana.
> jedino što par dana prije M dolazim na UVZ da se nebi potkrala kakva cista.
> jeee brzo će 2mj.


paty, 4 puregona? To mi zvuči kao solidna stimulacija, koliko jedna ampula puregona ima IJ?
I ovo s UZV-om prije postupka je dobra stvar, nadam se da će to postati redovna praksa!

----------


## Aerin

Cure da li koja od vas ima iskustva sa hashimotom i visokim antitijelima i postizanjem mpo trudnoce?

----------


## fijolica

> Cure da li koja od vas ima iskustva sa hashimotom i visokim antitijelima i postizanjem mpo trudnoce?


Ta sam :Smile:  Pitaj, šta te zanima.

----------


## Aerin

> Ta sam Pitaj, šta te zanima.


Vidis pisala sam ti na pp al nisam te to pitala  :Wink:  saljem ti opet pp  :Smile:

----------


## garfield

Ako nekom bude trebalo... kariogram ne rade više na medicinskom faxu od 01.12. zbog troškova

----------


## Frćka

Jutro, pitanjce ako neko nažalost zna! Ako mi krene krvarenje, kamo idem, na humanu ako je do tri sata, svom ginekologu ako joj je radno vrijeme, hitnu dolje ili na 1.kat iznad humane,  ili ne idem nigdje nego čekam da stane? Pojma nemam šta da radim ako se desi? Dali trebam tražit svog dr. sa humane?Hvala :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## phiphy

Uh, žao mi je, Frćka, vidim iz potpisa da se ne dupla  :Sad:  , a tako je dobro krenulo...
Najbolje da nazoveš humanu i pitaš, pretpostavljam da si već imala termin za UZV za srce? Mislim da sve do tog prvog UZV-a, 'pripadamo' njima, tj. sigurno bi dr.-i dolje voljeli prvi vidjeti situaciju i odlučiti što dalje. No kažem, nazovi, uputit će te.

----------


## Frćka

Nisam još bila na uzv, 20.12. mi je, ali sinoć kao nešto svjetlo, danas više ništa pa sad gledam šta ćuako krene! Nišdok im je radno vrijeme javim se njima ako krene! Hvala ti

----------


## Tena789

> Nisam još bila na uzv, 20.12. mi je, ali sinoć kao nešto svjetlo, danas više ništa pa sad gledam šta ćuako krene! Nišdok im je radno vrijeme javim se njima ako krene! Hvala ti


Ja sam se u takvoj sličnoj situaciji javljala njima na humanoj... :Sad:

----------


## jejja

Ja kad sam procurila prvi put humana nije radila, javila sam se na salter na ulazu u ginekologiju,rekla da je beta pozitivna i primili su me i pregledali tamo na prvom katu.. uvijek mozes pitat ako je tvoj mpo  slucajno dezuran.. drugi put je humana radila al me nisu primili jer je bila guzva-poslali me na polikliniku al je moja dr radila pa sam se isla njoj javit... U svakom slucaju na prvom katu te nebi smjeli odbit ... Sretno

----------


## Aerin

Zašto u Rijeci rade inseminaciju toliko prije ovulacije?
Jucer sam u 9 dobila brevactid, a u 11 je bila imseminacija.. Sta nije ovulacija 36h nakon inekcije? Mislim sve ovo skupa mi nema bas nekog smisla..
Drugdje si zene daju na vecer inekciju i onda nakon 2 dana idu na inseminaciju.

Jel ima uopce uspjesnosti inseminacije u Rijeci? Sinoc oko 19h sam imala full pozitivnu lh i ocekujem ovulaciju danas popodne, na vecer ..

----------


## phiphy

Ako me sjećanje ne vara, 2011. su imali 10 trudnoća na 100 inseminacija, dakle, 10%.

----------


## kameleon

ja znam jednu ženu koja je iz druge aih u ri ostala trudna i rodila, nekako mi se čini da je ipak većina onih koje počnu s aih-om,a završe na ivf-u..aerin, koja je tebi ovo inseminacija??

----------


## suzy.s

ej, cure da li neka zna od kada do kada je humana na godišnjem? tebala bi po lijekove 2-3. 01. pa se pitam dali rade ako ne  zovem u pon. za dogovor?

----------


## Aerin

Ovo mi je druga inseminacija  :Wink:  ja sam u pon opet tamo pa cu pitati dr.V do kada je na GO al mislim da nece svi na GO

----------


## vatra86

Ja imam frendicu koja je iz 3 aih ostala T i sad je 29 tt..u 2012 su imali 16 trudnoca iz aih..tako sam cula podatak...
I mene zanima do kad je V na godisnjem..

----------


## Aerin

Hvala vam cure na tim lijepim podatcima  :Smile:  javim vam sutra do kada je Dr. V na godisnjem  :Wink:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Aerin koliko znam u Rijeci je praksa bila da se inseminacija radi prije O, dok recimo na VV je rade odmah nakon O...meni bi dr. Vlastelić rekao nek još imamo i odnose dan poslije da podebljamo šanse :Smile:

----------


## Aerin

Da, da i dr.Vlašić i sestre savjetuju odnose  :Wink:  obavili mi sve to pa cak i jutros  :Smile:

----------


## Aerin

Dr.V je na GO do 15.1  :Wink:

----------


## vatra86

Ima on tog godisnjes.. Hvala

----------


## kaja76

A kako idu na godišnje tijekom ljeta? Rade li postupke tijekom 7. i 8. mjeseca? Ja sam jedna od onih kojima je upalila inseminacija 2011. i polako se javlja želja za još jednim bebačem. Za sad cu još isprobavati doma, ali ako ne bude rezultata vraćam se KBC-u pa bih htjela znati kako rade ljeti da obavim makar 1 postupak prije nego odu na ljetni godišnji.

----------


## tikiica

Pozz svima! Evo mene malo s novostima.. osjećam se dužnom budući da ste mi sve uskakale u pomoć kad sam imala pitanja  :Smile: 
Pred tjedan dana smo bili na drugim konzultacijama tj. skupili smo sve nalaze i išli vidjeti što dalje. Sada mi je bila Smiljanica (prvi put je bila jedna mlada na zamjeni). Zaključila je da nemam pcos (hormoni su ok, nemam izraženu dlakavost, loš ten..) i čudila se kako je moja dr na temelju jednog nalaza zaključila da imam pcos. Moj dr mi je rekla da su joj hormoni potvrdili što je vidjela na ultrazvuku, ova mlada na humanoj je potvrdila da su pcos, a Smiljanica je sve negirala. Ugl, svi ostali nalazi su mi ok (Smiljanica se čudila koje smo sve nalaze donijeli, a mi ono školski- dobili zadaću i sve obavili  :Grin:  ). Dakle, oboje smo zdravi. Čekam 1mj, tj. slijedeću m (kad već bude  :Rolling Eyes: ), da se naručim za HSSG, pa lijekovima poticanje jajnika..

----------


## Aerin

Kaja humana radi ljeti.. Mislim da je jedan dr uvijek tamo.. Ovo ljeto je dr.V bio na GO od 15.8-15.9 cini mi se a dr.M valjda prije.. Svakako stignes  :Wink: 

Tikiica suuuper  :Smile:  nakon hssg-a ce sve ici lijepo svojim tokom  :Smile:  drzim fige za dalje

----------


## vatra86

Kaja u 8 mj ne rade postupke

Tikiica super da su nalazi uredu.. Brzo ce i hssg i nakon  toga vjerujem da ce i trudnoca.. Samo hrabro i strpljivo

----------


## suzy.s

evo još jedna informacija ( za one kojioma će pomoći) sve koje su u stimuliranom postupku u 1/14 a dobiju M prije 08.01.2014 idu u postupak sa sljedećim ciklusom!!! tako da do zadnjeg dana mi sve visi u zraku , a do tada čekam!!!

----------


## vatra86

Ne dobra informacija za neke..

----------


## mravak

Da li je dr. Vlašić već na GO ? (znam da je do 15.1., ali od kada??? ).

Kada se donese prva službena pozitivna beta kada je prvi ultrazvučni pregled? da li se taj dan moram pripremit za pregled ??

----------


## Frćka

> Da li je dr. Vlašić već na GO ? (znam da je do 15.1., ali od kada??? ).
> 
> Kada se donese prva službena pozitivna beta kada je prvi ultrazvučni pregled? da li se taj dan moram pripremit za pregled ??


Još nije, znam da je dežuran sad u subotu jer ja imam uzv! Prvi uzv bude cca dva tjedna od kada doneseš betu sestrama, one te tad samo zapišu za termin kad je ambulanta oko 11h, to otprilike bude kad ti bude 7tt! Sretno!

----------


## Nera29

Cure da li mozda znate ako ovih dana ima koga gore na humanoj, ili skroz ne rade?

----------


## cranky

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83709-R...91#post2555091

Kavica!!!!

----------


## Aerin

Evo da se javim.. Znaci druga inseminacija je uspjela, trudna sam 7tj, bebiju kuca srceko i velik je 11mm  :Smile:

----------


## nina70

*Aerin*, čestitke od srca!!!! Baš sam se mislila kako je tiho ovdje. Želim ti lijepu, bezbrižnu trudnoću  :Heart:

----------


## mravak

Aerin čestitam ! tjedan dan smo razlike  :Wink:

----------


## phiphy

> Evo da se javim.. Znaci druga inseminacija je uspjela, trudna sam 7tj, bebiju kuca srceko i velik je 11mm


Čekaj, koja je to IUI? Ona nakon putovanja i nedoumica s utrićima?

----------


## Aerin

> Čekaj, koja je to IUI? Ona nakon putovanja i nedoumica s utrićima?



Ne nisam u ovoj imala nedoumice s utricima  :Smile:  
Nakon prvog IUI sam imala nastaviti ili stati, a test je negativan.. S putovanjem smo preskocili i IUI i u 12om na petak 13i je bio uspjesan IUI  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Cestitam Aerin!!

----------


## vekyn

Drage cure, žene  :Smile:  ja sam tu skroz nova.  Sutra krecemo s nalazima krv rh markeri brisevi i to sve... onda cekam mm i 8 dan hssg, za kojeg zelim vjerovati kako nece biti bolan i kako ce pokazati prohodnost.  Za početak mislimo za insemenacijama i isto želim vjerovati da će biti uspješne. Zanima me ima li neko brojcano ograničenje koliko put se može na koji postupak.  I kako sam nova ne kužim još te sve skraćenice. Tek smo imali prve konzultacije, tj ja sama i bila sam skoz izgubljena da nisam puno uspjela ni pitati.  Doktor je M. Kako od početka tako i dalje pretpostavljam.  I sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Dobro došla vekyn, nadam se da ti svi ovi postupci neće trebati i da ćeš brzo otići na trudnički pdf. Svaki početak je isti i svi smo bili pogubljeni dugo vremena. Ok, bar ja  :Smile:  
Brojčano ograničenje, naravno, postoji i to ti je:

– četiri inseminacije (IUI),

– četiri stimuliranih postupaka (IVF/ICSI) + 2 postupka IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (znači, bez lijekova)
Sve šta ti treba pitaj na ovoj ili drugim prikladnijim temama, a za početak kreni od prve teme  :Grin: 
Da, onaj doktor kojeg odabereš taj te vodi cijelo vrijeme. 
Sretno!

----------


## tikiica

Imam pitanjce vezano za hssg. Bila sam 2 puta na konzultacijama i slijedeći korak je hssg. Vjerojatno idući tjedan jer m siže danas ili sutra. Ugl, koliko znam hssg je pregled provjere prohodnosti. Što ako se ustanovi da prohodnost nije dobra? Da li ću trebati dolaziti na novi pregled/zahvat/kakogod ili će se to odmah rješavati? U svom mom informiranju ostalo mi je u uhu "propuhivanje", a nisam sigurna dal se mislilo na hssg ili postupak nakon u slučaju neprohodnosti  :Undecided:

----------


## smjehuljica

Ja sam bila na hssg-u u 7.-om mj. i dokazana je teška prohodnost,ali prisutna.Dr.će ti vjerojatno pokušati pročepiti u slučaju da postoji otežana prohodnost.Meni nije uspio ni ubrizgati svu tekućinu.Nakon toga 3mj pauze i savjetovao laparoskopiju.Trenutno ništa od laparo,jer se predomislio,ali krećemo s Aih-om(kako kaže dr.bilo bi šteta ne probati jednu-dvije)

----------


## tigrical

smjehuljica, nema smisla radit AIH s tesko prohodnim jajovodima. Koji dr. te vodi?

----------


## Aerin

Potpisujem tigrical.. Ako jajovodi nisu prohodni ili su djelomicno prohodni dr ce ti preporuciti laparo ili odmah IVF, ja bi osobno isla odmah na IVF al to je sad sve stvar izbora.

Kod djelomicno prohodnih jajovoda postoji mogucnost izvanmaternicne trudnoce i di si onda dosla?

----------


## smjehuljica

Ah znam.Neznam ni ja zašto aih,ali je rekao da bi bilo šteta ne probati jednu ili dvije.Ja sam kod dr.V.Idemo probati,ali mi je žao što moram otvarati bolovanje,a ništa od toga.I da stvar bude bolja,još mi ni bris nije dobar,pa pijem antibiotke.Krećemo u nedjelju s 1.fm,pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Hm slažem se s curama, tu postoji i rizik od vanmaternične jesi ga možda pitala u svezi toga, lako još ako ne uspije AIH nego da se ne dogodi vm.

----------


## smjehuljica

mislim da će u nedjelju  dr.S biti dole,pa ću malo vidjeti s njom.Slažem se u potpunosti s vama.Za VM trudnoću mi je rekao prilikom hssg,ali poslije ništa.Na početku mi je bilo drago da se išta pokrenulo,ali sada sam zabrinuta.

----------


## Aerin

Smjehuljica da se to nije dr.V ponadao posto je meni drugi AIH bio uspjesan? Kad ste se to dogovarali?

Salu na stranu..stvarno me cudi to njegovo razmisljanje.. Razgovaraj svakako s prof. S  :Smile:

----------


## Aerin

Koja sam ja koza nisam vam niti zahvalila na cestitkama cure  :facepalm:

----------


## vatra86

*Smjehuljica* slazem se s curama.. Da sam na tvojem mjestu, prije bi pristala na laparo, ako je sgram dobar nego na AIH ali to je moje misljelje... Porazgovaraj jos malo s njim..

----------


## fijolica

*Aerin*, čestitam!!! Baš mi je drago da je uspjelo prije no što si se krenula mučiti s postupcima. Želim ti bezbrižnu trudnoću do kraja :Love:

----------


## suzy.s

cure!  imam jedno pitanje za vas koje niste iz RI..... dali imate pravo na pratnju na putnom nalogu???  ja sam prije imala ali navodno da se to promjenilo i da sad više nemam???

----------


## vatra86

Suzy.s ja imam kad mi da visekratni putni nalog, pa mi to traje od fm do transfera..rekla sam sestri da ja ne mogu voziti nakon punkcije i tansfera i onda mi ona napise s pratnjom... Valjda si me skuzila..

----------


## Aerin

Suzy.s ja nisam imala pravo  :Sad:  dobila sam visekratni putni odmah za konzultacije i rekla sam sestri kako moram i na hssg i da bi lezala nakon inseminacije ali ne da.. Tako da ti u biti imas pravo, a stvar je doktora/sestre da li ce ti to zaokruzit na PN njima ni iz džepa ni u džep a nama bi bilo super  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

I ja sam imala pravo do prije možda godine dana, od tad za punkciju tražim od MM doktorice da mu za sgram napiše PN, bar to.

----------


## suzy.s

hvala cure, baš me interesiralo jer ovako i onako svaki put plačaju sve manje i manje!!! i meni do prije god. dana davala za pratnju ali sad vjerovatno moraju  "štediti" !

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja nisam nikad dobivala za pratnju osim što bi mm dobio za punkciju uputnicu i svoj putni nalog, a bili smo valjda 6 godina u postupcima

----------


## cranky

*vekyn* dođi ti lijepo na kavu u subotu pa ćeš na licu mjesta, u ugodnom društvu, riješit puno nedoumica  :Wink: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83709-Rije%C4%8Danke-kava!!!

----------


## Argente

Aerin, čestitam! Znaš li možda koji je postotak uspješnosti inseminacija na našoj klinici?
phiphy, ti si imala info za neke prethodne godine?

I da, sve nove - sutra ili najkasnije drugu subotu - na kavicu!

edit: Aerin, molim te javi se bubekici na Odbrojavanje i curama na Inseminaciju

----------


## tikiica

Dobila danas m, zvala humanu i kažu da najvjerojatnije ništa ovaj put. Dr S nema u ponedjeljak ni petak, a u srijedu već ima 2 hssga. Rekli su da će je pitati i javiti mi u utorak. Možda mi se smili :/
Može li mi to napraviti drugi dr ako ima slobodan termin? Koliko uopće hssg traje?

----------


## Aerin

> Aerin, čestitam! Znaš li možda koji je postotak uspješnosti inseminacija na našoj klinici?
> phiphy, ti si imala info za neke prethodne godine?
> 
> I da, sve nove - sutra ili najkasnije drugu subotu - na kavicu!
> 
> edit: Aerin, molim te javi se bubekici na Odbrojavanje i curama na Inseminaciju




Hvala ti draga  :Smile:  za postotak ne znam al znam da je bio cca 10-12%
Evo idem se javiti curama  :Smile:

----------


## pak

Pozdrav svima.
Evo jedne stare nove zbunjole. U cemu je problem sa PN. Ja sam dobila visekratni u pratnji kada sam isla na dogovor i mislim ga koristiti do kraja.Moja dok. mi je dala kao i uvijek do sada, dali HZZO odbija ispaltiti?

----------


## Snekica

ne odbijaju, nego smo prije (dosta nas ovdje) dobivali i pratnju po višekratnom PN, a sad toga više nema. Odnosno, plaćaju ti PN samo za tebe a ne i za TM.

----------


## Mali Mimi

smjehuljice kako ide kod tebe jesi šta pitala dr.?

----------


## smjehuljica

bok,evo i mene,hvala na pitanju.U ned.je bio dr.M,tako da ga nisam ništa pitala.U utorak tj.jučer sam imala svoj prvi IUI i bila sam skroz zbuki i nisam ništa spominjala.Vidjet ćemo,ali uopće se ne nadam.Gledam na to kao na probu.

----------


## Argente

Bravo naši: http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Rijek...jetne-oplodnje

----------


## Mali Mimi

Odličan članak, samo da još onaj naziv umjetna oplodnja ne bode u oči!

----------


## Argente

Mene više bode u oči to što nije naveden ukupni godišnji broj ciklusa  :Smile: 
Nisam sarkastična kad kažem "bravo naši", zaista to mislim - ali 600 više u odnosu na koji početni broj? Ovako i dalje ne možemo vidjeti koji je baby take home rate...

----------


## Inesz

nema svih  podataka pa se ništa ne može zaključiti o uspješnosti, jednako važi i za se mpo klinike u hrvatskoj.

ali evo kontam:

ako je prije 3 godine bilo 200 postupaka, prošle ih je bilo onda 800

iz 800 postupaka da se rodi 120 djece, ma dodajmo još 20 djece koje će se roditi iz postupaka za 2013. godinu to je

140/800

živorođenih oko *17%* po započetom postupku

a sad novo nagađanje:

ako je prije tri godine bilo 400 postupaka, prošle ih je bilo 1000

ako je rođeno 120+20 djece iz 1000 postupaka

to je uspješnost od *14%* živorođene djece po započetom postupku


eto, tako svi možemo nagađati i računati. dokle nema svih relevantnih, objektivnih i vjerodostojnih informacija koje uostalom propisuje i zakon, meni svaki ovakav istup izgleda kao samohvala.

----------


## frka

pa u 3g. su povećali broj postupaka za 600, ne u 1g. znači 200 po godini, što bi bilo 30% ako je prije 3g. bilo 200 postupaka.

----------


## Inesz

frka,
"Na našem Zavodu u posljednje smo tri godine povećali broj postupaka za 600 ciklusa."

----------


## Mali Mimi

pa i jedna i druga govorite isto ili se meni spava pa ne kužim?
A bila samohvala ili ne meni dosta da je i moj miš u ovih 120 živoređenih dalje mi ništa nije bitno, sorry ali nisam objektivna  :Trep trep:

----------


## frka

> frka,
> "Na našem Zavodu u posljednje smo tri godine povećali broj postupaka za 600 ciklusa."


pa da - unutar 3g. je povećanje od 600. ako se ravnomjerno raspodijeli, 200 po godini. znači, ako je prije te 3g. bilo 200 postupaka godišnje, prošle ih je godine bilo cca 400. i to je onda 30% živorođene djece. ali džaba nam nagađati o postocima kad ne znamo koliko je postupaka u pitanju bilo prije ovog programa.

----------


## butterfly101

Drage moje suborke,malo sam se izgubila sa foruma jer jednostavno ja ne stignem vise nista. Jos se bebac i ja nismo dobro organizirali ali nadam se da hocemo. Priznajem da mi je drago vidjeti vas na okupu,ali bilo bi draze da vas nadjem na topicu sa temom o trudnoci. Bitno da se vi borite za vase bebice,a ja vam od svega srca zelim sto prije uspjeh. Znam da je jako tesko,ali vjerujte mi kad vam kazem da vec u trudnoci polako zaboravite na sve te dogadjaje sa humane,a kad beba dodje i ispuni zivot cini vam se kao da humanu niste nikad vidjeli i kao da se sve ono sto ste prosli dogadjalo nekom drugom,te jednostavno kad o tome ja mislim ne mogu vjerovat od kud sam crpila svu onu snagu za borbom sa neplodnoscu i ivf-ovima. Ali sve se to isplati,vidjet cete !!! 

Saljmo vam brdo pusa za uspjeh

----------


## Snekica

Leptirice, drago mi je vidjeti da nas i dalje pratiš, da nas nisi zaboravila!  :Kiss:  tebi i malom mišu!

----------


## vekyn

:Grin: kasnim kasnim sa pregledavanjem foruma, bit će opet nekad ta kava??



> *vekyn* dođi ti lijepo na kavu u subotu pa ćeš na licu mjesta, u ugodnom društvu, riješit puno nedoumica 
> 
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83709-Rije%C4%8Danke-kava!!!

----------


## vekyn

i da ubacim update, bila na HSSG-u sve je prohodno i ok, svi drugi nalazi isto ok hvala Bogu, sad čekamo iduću m. pa insemenacija. btw hssg nije bio tako bolan, meni slično grčevima za vrijeme menzisa, a kraće traje  :Smile:

----------


## cranky

Kava je opet 22.02.2014. u 17 sati u Premieru  :Wink: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83709-R...=1#post2566683

----------


## red pepper

bok,

evo ja baš tražila neke info pa naletila na ovaj forum,inače sam bila više na forum.hr pa se prijavljujem i ovdje..Obzirom da svoje probleme nismo podijelili sa nikim iz okoline, već smo suprug i ja odlučili sami gurati, puno mi olakšava čitati/razmjenjivati iskustva drugih cura  :Smile: ..Inače ja sam tek mpo početnik, iza mene je tek odrađen hssg i sada sam u prirodnom ivf-u i skupljam hrabrost za sve što nosi stimulirani ivf..Zadovoljna sam sa riječkom bolnicom i drago mi je da iako smo imali spreman novac za privatnika nismo preskočili kbc.

----------


## Argente

Oo nova, dobro nam i još brže otišla na neke veselije podforume! Prvih par postova treba odobrenje, zato ide sporije - pitaj što trebaš, a sigurno ćeš i ovdje pronaći neke od svojih znanica s forum.hr-a  :Wink:

----------


## Snekica

red pepper welcome i da čim prije kreneš na trudnički pdf!

----------


## red pepper

hvala na dobrodošlici i na lijepim željama  :Smile: 
ali ja sam po prirodi teški pesimist i to mi užasno otežava stvari, pogotovo sada kod mpo..ne mogu si pomoći  :Sad:  ja uopće nemam nikakvu nadu da bi mi postupak mogao uspjeti.U srijedu trebam ići dole da mi kažu da li se stanica oplodila,a ja uopće to ne uzimam kao opciju nego već planiram što dalje..užas! ..ali opet s druge strane bar se ne razočaram...
Pošto sam nekako namjeravala idući mjesec pokušati inseminaciju s klomifenima,a dr mi je rekao da je problem nabaviti ih u Rijeci,da li netko zna gdje bih ih mogla kupiti..ovaj mjesec mi je dr dao 5 komada jer je slučajno imao kod sebe.
Imam još jedno pitanje- o čemu ovisi kvaliteta jajne stanice?Da li to ovisi o godinama ili o nekim drugim faktorima?Da li ako je jedan mjesec loša kvaliteta, da li je to pokazatelj i za inače ili je svaki mjesec druga priča?

----------


## Aerin

Red znam da su cure kupovale klomifene u onoj apoteci u Opicinama  :Wink:

----------


## red pepper

> Red znam da su cure kupovale klomifene u onoj apoteci u Opicinama


ej aerin, i ti si tu  :Smile:  kako napredujete? kada imaš pregled idući?
uf,znači do trsta moram potegnuti..a kako se to tamo zove? Da li mi isto treba nekakav privatni recept ili samo dođem i kupim?

----------


## Nera29

pred dva mjesec dobila san kolmifen na recept od svog gin i nisam ga uopce platila, ide na crveni recept i u ljekarni ako ga nemaju onda naruce...

----------


## Argente

red, reci ti nama imaš li ti ovulatorne cikluse, tj. da li ti klomići služe da bi izazvali ovulaciju ili da podebljaju šanse?
Pitam jer je prošle i pretprošle sezone u našem podrumu bila u modi inseminacija u prirodnom ciklusu.

Što se tiče kvalitete jajne stanice, nije nužno da je jednom loša-uvijek loša, ali svakako s godinama kvaliteta opada. No to je već malo kompleksnije pitanje pa pretraži malo forum, svako toliko iskoči slična tema, trenutno npr. imamo aktivnu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83688-K...-trudni-DVAPUT

----------


## red pepper

da li imam ovulacije je i meni samoj teško pitanje..jer mi ciklusi traju po 35 dana, s time da lh trakica negdje 20-ti dan bude pozitivna..a nakon 14 dana dobijem stvari koje su opet jako kratke i slabe..a i nemam nikakve simptome ovulacije, a plodnu sluz uočim jako rijetko..rekla bih da imam nekakvu ovulaciju,ali loše kvalitete..tako sam objasnila doktoru i bez problema mi je dao klomifen za ovaj prirodni ivf..i imala sam sa klomifenom samo jedan jedini folikul..tako da mislim da će mi i za inseminaciju dati klomifen jer bi inače morala doći na 10 folikulometrija i pitanje kada bi i da li bi folikul pukao..nešto mi nije ok sa folikularnom fazom, jer lutealna je 14 dana svaki put..

Nera: a u kojoj ljekarni si naručivala?koliko dugo treba da dobiju kada naruče?da znam na vrijeme otići, da me ne uhvati 3. dan ciklusa,a da još nije stigao.
Inače znam da klomifen kod nas ide na recept,ali sam pitala za Opićinu, da li mi i za tamo treba recept od mpo doktora ili ne treba.

----------


## Nera29

*Red pepper* u ljekarni u Matuljima sam narucila, onoj u novom zdravst. centru i drugi dan su me vec zvali da dodjem uzeti, neznam zašto bi išla u Opicinu platiti ga ako ga tu mozes dobiti na recept ali ako ides ikud vani a mozes i u ljekarnu u Ilirsku bistricu moras imati recept privatni sa sobom i moze ti ga napisati i tvoj gin. , ne mora biti od mpo doktora...

----------


## Nera29

Nego jesam li dobro skuzila, bila si na ivf-u i sad ponovo inseminacija? Zasto to tako? sve to u ri?

----------


## cranky

> Nego jesam li dobro skuzila, bila si na ivf-u i sad ponovo inseminacija? Zasto to tako? sve to u ri?


Ovo sam upravo i ja htjela pitat.

Red dobro nam došla i što prije o'šla na druge pdf-ove. A ko naručeno, kavica je 22.02. pa nam se pridruži. Puno ćeš lakše i brže do info na kavici  :Wink:

----------


## red pepper

Nera: hvala na info, pokušati ću naručiti.Jer išla bih u Trst samo ako odvdje nema mogućnosti doći do njega..
Da, ja sam sada u prirodnom ivf-u i planiram idući mjesec inseminaciju..Nama je spermiogram fail po svim parametrima,ali kaže dr da su vrijednosti granične pa da ne bi bilo skroz besmisleno pokušati s inseminacijom..Od te inseminacije ne očekujem ništa kao niti od ovog prirodnog ivf-a osim smirivanja savjesti tj osjećaja da ne stoji sve na mjestu, da se nešto radi..Ipak imam 4 inseminacije neiskorištene pa rekoh da ne propadnu  :Smile: Mislila sam naime odmah ići drugi mj na stimulirani ivf, ali se nisam još psihički pripremila, treba mi taman tih mjesec dana  :Smile:  Strah me užasno lijekova, a i punkcija ovog jednog folikula me dosta bolila pa želim malo zaboraviti...Ali to je moj plan,vidjeti ću još s doktorom..

A vi se nalazite na kavi?pa to je baš super.A u koliko sati i gdje?I kako ću vas prepoznati za slučaj da ne bude nitko koga sam primijetila u čekaoni?  :Smile:

----------


## phiphy

> Puno ćeš lakše i brže do info na kavici


Šta da?  :Laughing:  Meni se čini da je od silnog kokodakanja teško razlučiti korisne info. No, svejedno, *red*, dođi na kavu, super bude.

Što se klomića tiče, stoji da ga naručuju u ljekarni, mislim da će ti to napraviti u bilo kojoj, jedino lošije iskustvo s naručivanjem lijekova sam imala u Jadran ljekarnama, kao da im se nije dalo, ali su ipak naručili. U Prima Pharme su svaki put bili expresni. Imam ja još nešto klomića doma pa ako ti zagusti, javi.

----------


## Argente

red: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83709-R...00#post2574000
prepoznat ćeš nas lako - bit ćemo jedine u bircu  :Laughing:

----------


## tigrical

Volim kad se nešto događa na ovom pdf-u osim Argentine metle!

----------


## Nera29

red...moj savjet ako vec kazes da ti treba odmor, nemoj se muciti s inseminacijam taj mjesec, odmori od bolnice jer opet su tu na redu folikulometrije i svasta nesto a i ako ste sad u ivfu cemo onda ponovo inseminacija, bas i nema nekog smisla, znam da uvijek postoji nada ali odradit inseminaciju da se odradi je vise mucenje nego nesto dobro...al kako kazu cure, dodji na kafe u subotu i sve ces saznat, a fulat nas se nemoze nikako  :Wink: )))

----------


## red pepper

Nera,mi do sada nismo niti jednom bili na inseminaciji..ne bih skroz pauzirala mjesec dana jer se jos gore osjecam,a ciklusi su mi dugi i dugo bi mi trajao taj odmor..pricat cu sa dr,mozda ipak odmah iduci mjesec stimulirani..kako sada stoje stvari doci cu u subotu na kofi.


Sent from my smartphone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mali Mimi

red pepper dobrodošla, što se tiče inseminacije, vjerojatno je to dr. s razlogom preskočio, što se IVF-a tiče kod njih ti je običaj prvo 2 prirodnjaka a onda na stimulirani, pa stigneš se još pripremiti dok to ne dođe...a što se kvalitete j.s. tiče nije svaki put isto, al kako znaš uopće da je slabije kvalitete?

----------


## red pepper

Pa pretpostavljam da su lose kvalitete jer ako mi je folikularna faza jako duga,nemam simptome ovulacije,a ipak bude nekakva ovulacija jer 14 dana nakon lh peaka dobijem stvari vjerojatno je cijeli taj proces nekvalitetan..to je samo misljenje moje,ne znam.



Ja nisam stekla dojam da postoji neki red kojim se ide..mene je pitao da li bi odmah stimulaciju,ja sam rekla da bih pokusala prirodni ivf,on rekao ok.pitao me onda da li bi i iduci put opet to,ali sam rekla da bih stumulirani jer bih cuvala taj prirodni da popuni rupu izmedju dva stimulirana.a za inseminaciju sam ga pitala odmah da preskocimo jer spermiogram nije bas dobar..

----------


## red pepper

bok, opet ja sa pitanjima  :Smile: 
danas mi je bio transfer i sada me zanima da li ste čule ili pročitale ako postoji neki suplement ili namirnica ili čaj koji povećava šanse za implantaciju..znači ne mislim na estrogen i progesteron nego baš na ove neke druge stvari..Htjela bih napraviti sve pa ako ne uspije da znam da nije bilo u mojoj moći..Jer čini mi se da sam negdje pročitala da je selen dobar za to,ali opet možda sam pročitala da ga se ne smije uzimati pa da nešto ne zeznem..
I još nešto..ležim par sati i jednostavno ne mogu više..Inače sam stalno u pokretu i svaki dan vježbam i sve i ovo mi je već danas za poluditi..Mislite li da mogu normalno sve raditi i hodati? Da li u ovih 20 dana idućih smijem popiti pivo? Ne bi htjela da sama sebe zeznem,ali mirovanje i ležanje su mi koma. Osjećam se bolesno.

----------


## tigrical

Suplement ili namirnica ti se zove sreća...
Možeš sve normalno, nemoj vježbat i teško dizat. Mirovanje ne utječe.
Ništa ti neće bit od pive.

----------


## red pepper

Ma napisao mi na nalaz mirovanje..nadam se da to nije samo meni iz nekog razloga napisao nego da to svima piše predrostrožnosti radi?
Znači sve je stvar sreće?Nadala sam se da ipak ima nešto da popravi šanse.. A ništa odoh onda u Beerthiju na jednu pivu. haha..ali tek za koji dan,danas ipak ležanje..

----------


## innu

red dobrodošla i čim prije otišla na veselije strane! Kako ti je tigrical već napisala sve možeš raditi normalno, nemoj baš divljati ali normalno se ponašaj. Mirovanje pišu svima (bar do sada meni svaki put jesu) ali to nužno ne znači ležanje, samo laganini i to je to. Sretno tebi i svima ostalima u postupcima, čekalicama bete i onima u niskom startu.

----------


## Nera29

*Red pepper* kava u subotu je isto mirovanje  :Wink: 
jel tako cure?

----------


## Mudrica

Bok cure....pridružila se ja vama prije nekoliko mjeseci ali sam pokušala ne razmišljati o zatrudnjivanju  :Sad:  bezuspiješno....19.02.2014 prošla inseminaciju....a sada kako dr. kaže nagrada nekoliko dana za redom  :Smile: )

----------


## red pepper

Ma ja dolazim na kavu, pa kava je sinonim za mirovanje  :Smile:  doci ce i moj embrio ako jos bude ziv tada..haha

Jeste vi uzeli sliku kada su vam nudili? Ja nisam htjela.zelim razocaranje smanjit na minimum.

----------


## Nera29

a ja uzmem od kad su poceli davat te slicice, nekako se uvijek nadam da je to taj put bas pa ono da imam i to...mrvu je depresivno poslije al zelja je jaca,  a i moram dragom pokazat ono sto i meni pokazu na ekranu bar toliko da sudjeluje  :Wink:

----------


## Argente

red, ne znam baš za nekvalitetnu ovulaciju, mislim ili je imaš ili je nemaš, a kakva je js unutra ne možeš znati (bar dok je ne vidiš pod mikroskopom). Koliko imaš godina?
Mirovanje pišu rutinski, vjerojatno zato da bi socijalac imao podlogu za otvaranje bolovanja ako ga zatražiš.
Ja sam uzimala sličicu, treba uzeti sve što se nudi  :Grin:  Uostalom, kako ćeš sada uspoređivati svoj embrij s ostalima koje nađeš na netu?

Mudrice, dobrodošla! Da se ne ponavljam, za tebe važi isto što i za red!

----------


## red pepper

Imati ću 32 za mjesec dana..Ma ispalo je ok, devetstanični na 3.dan..kažu da ne može biti bolji..Ipak mi je ovo bio prvi postupak u životu pa se bojim da ne otkriju tko zna šta..ali sad kad vidim da je bilo ok mi je laknulo..s time da je spermiogram bio tako grozan da su tražili pod mikroskopom da nađu koji spermij..to mi je užas jer je pred samo 2 tjedna bio 13 milijuna..ne znam što da mislim o tome, strah me da idući put ne bi bilo da nema niti jednog..uopće ne kužim kako je tako loš u tako malom intervalu..

haha,baš mi je smiješno ovo o uspoređivanju embrija s onima na internetu  :Smile:

----------


## Aerin

Sreca da.. Sreći mozes pomoci s ananasom  :Wink: 

http://conceivewithpineapple.blogspo...ation.html?m=1

----------


## Mudrica

...krenula na posao...nuspojava nemam....nagadu dobila :Very Happy:

----------


## red pepper

Hvala aerin.bas imam jednu mrcinu u frizideru pa cu kasnije duplu dozu posto jucer nisam.: :Smile: 

Svakih deset min moram na wc.da li to moze biti od utrica?ili od estrofema?jer 4mg estrofema i 600mg utrica su mi propisali..

----------


## Aerin

Joj Red ja sam od utrica pisala ko blesava i sve me peklo dole al kasnije se sve smirilo  :Smile: 

Pojedu cijelu snizi ananasa i obavezno tu sredinu  :Wink:

----------


## Mali Mimi

red peper može bit od utrića, povećana potreba za mokrenjem, meni je to iza svakog transfera bilo, super za devetostanični pa šta nisi uzela sliku, ja bih uvijek uzela kad su bili dobri embriji u pitanju od onih loših ne bi jer sam znala da ne bu niš od tog. Spermiogram ti varira jednom je gori drugi put bolji to ti je sve uobičajena stvar, ima nekih pripravaka koji mogu pomoći pa ako ste voljni iskušavati pogledaj malo o tome...mada nadajmo se da vama neće ni trebati  :Smile:

----------


## red pepper

Ma vec pola godine mm pije saku tableta na dan..popravili smo dosta s tim vitaminima,ali sad zadnji put katastrofa..a nisam uzela sliku jer sam uvjerena da prvi postupak i to prirodan ne moze uspjeti..ne zelim da se u meni razvije nada jer onda je razocarenje vece..sta bude bude,jednom ce uspjeti.

----------


## phiphy

Eh, prvi, peti ili deseti postupak, ne igra ti to ulogu. A da se sad krenu javljati one koje su zatrudnile iz prirodnih postupaka u Rijeci (hehe, *Arđo*, je l' da sam mudrica s ovim 'u Rijeci'?), neke i nakon masu stimuliranih, možda bismo ti razvile nadu pa bolje ne  :Grin:  .

----------


## Mudrica

...bila na pregledu dva dana nakon inseminacije,ovulacija nažalost nije nastupila kako su planirali  :Sad:  trebala bi danas sutra...e sada pitanja pitanja...da li će naši jadni prijatelji u meni živjeti dok se moje tijelo probudi?????

----------


## Argente

Mudrice, nisi dobila štopericu? Jadnim prijateljima treba pojačanje, ne bih se baš uzdala u njihovu dugovječnost. Nagradi se opet.

----------


## red pepper

Meni je bez veze sto rade inseminacije bez stoperice..vise mi je cura reklo da dodju na pregled nakon 2 dana i ispadne da jos nije bila ovulacija.po meni bi oni u tom slucaju trebali ponoviti inseminaciju.krivo tempiranje je njihov propust,a racuna se u pokusaj..

----------


## red pepper

Da li je ok raditi cervikalne briseve nakon transfera?narucena sam 27.2.,i to me pred mjesec dana narucila,a htjela bih to napraviti jer ce mi isteci 6 mjeseci u ozujku pa me strah da mi zbog toga ne odgode ivf,da ne gubim vrijeme..vlasic mi je rekao na transferu da nek ne vadim jer sam ja sada kao sto posto trudna,ali to me kao ohrabrivao,a mene zanima da li postoji neki pravi razlog zasto se ne smije jer trudna sigurno nisam  :Smile:

----------


## Mudrica

Argente-  :Love: nagradit ću se ja opet jer meni niti jedan ginekolog nije spomenuo dobivanje štoperice?!
Možda sam i ja malo kriva ali iskreno nisam imala za to pojma... :gaah: 
Prvi put...imam još puno toga za naučit 

Red pepper-dijelim tvoje mišljenje i o tome sam danas razmišljala...stigla ja dva dana nakon ins. na pregled i ono "banana"...preporuka "nagradite se"...

----------


## red pepper

Ma rekla bi ja njima da sam ja dosla u bolnicu jer zelim bebu koju ne mogu sama napraviti i da od njih kao specijalista humane reprodukcije ocekujem nesto pametnije od babskih savjeta,jer to s nagradom bi meni i moja baba sa dva razreda talijanske skole preporucila :Smile:

----------


## Mudrica

...cure uživajte na kavici i čakuli...

----------


## cranky

> ...cure uživajte na kavici i čakuli...


A što nam se ne pridružiš?

----------


## Mali Mimi

red peper smiri se ženo, pa tek si transfer obavila otkud znaš da nisi trudna? Ja ne bih radila briseve na tvom mjestu nakon transfera meni to zna i raskrvariti cerviks a ne treba ti to baš sad, zamisli da si trudna i da ti je baš tamo npr. implantacija bila, kao što je meni recimo bila, ne bih ja čačkala mečku

----------


## red pepper

Mimi-neću onda riskirati ako postoji šansa da nešto ode krivo..nije mi za glavu. prošvercati ću se idući postupak sa nalazima starim 7 mjeseci ako bude trebalo.

----------


## Aerin

Uhh istina.. Ja nikad nisam nista radila nakon ovulacije, a bome svakako ne bi niti nakon transfera. Gle mozda jesi trudna..opusti se  :Smile: 
Predpostavljam da stavljas utrice pa nema smisla s njima raditi briseve.

Ako dodje M nakon nje se lijepo narucis na briseve i obavis sve prije ovulacije al iskreno se nadam da ti nece trebati novi brisevi  :Kiss:

----------


## Mudrica

> A što nam se ne pridružiš?


drage volje ali nisam u Ri..potrudit cu se da budem na iducoj kavi  :Smile:

----------


## Mudrica

sutra pregled pa da vidimo da li je ta ovulacija došla i prošla

----------


## Argente

Podsjetnik za zaboravne, poticaj za neodlučne:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84111-v...ODA-neplodnost

----------


## Mudrica

...šta ste se toliko napričale da vas nema na forumu????
Podjelite s nama smrtnicima!!!  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

Zato i imamo često kave jer nema ćakule ovdje..pomest će te admini... Pitaj na PP, odbrojavanju ili dodji na kafe!

----------


## vekyn

Ah nisam uspjela na kafe opet  :Sad:  ugl ništa novo, stigla m, naručujem se za insemenaciju ovaj mjesec.  Ipak bih radije prvo ispucala ove najneinvazivnije metode. Od kojeg dana kreću folikulometrije? I do kojeg broja postova mi admin odobrava? I damn zašto mi ne dolazi obavijest da ima novih postova na temu  :Sad:

----------


## tigrical

Vekyn, koje neinvazivne metode? Inseminacija ti je to.

----------


## red pepper

ja mislim da folikulometrije idu uvijek od 8.dana ciklusa..mada je mene gledao i prvi dan ciklusa da vidi početnu situaciju..mislim da 5 postova odobrava,ali nisam sigurna..

----------


## red pepper

da li vama ginekologica normalno daje uputnicu za vadjenje bete?Meni moja ne želi dati,da neka ja kažem svom doktoru da ona to ne daje..da nek idem i platim ako mi se vadi..da li ona mora izdati uputnicu /recept na temelju nalaza mpo doktora ili je to njena volja?Da se znam postaviti..

E i danas 7 dpt i nula simptoma..ne uspijevam niti umisliti niti jedan simptom da se uhvatim eventualno za njega..čak se od utrogestana i estrofema osjećam bolje nego ikada umjesto da imam neku nuspojavu koju bih ja protumačila kao simptom pa da se malo veselim..a ništa pa ništa..

----------


## dino84

*red pepper*, meni je moja ginekologica normalno davala uputnice za vađenje bete ili bilo što drugo šta mi je trebalo. Pa i piše na onom nalazu s transfera kada moraš vaditi betu, nije sad da si se ti sama nešto sjetila pa tražiš.

A ova izjava da ideš i da platiš, mislim stvarno nemam komentara, ne mogu vjerovati kakvih doktora sve ima. Imaš onaj Bijeli telefon od HZZO-a pa se pokušaj tamo raspitati za svoja prava.

Što se tiče simptoma, nisam ih niti ja imala, čak sam i obilno prokrvarila 8 ili 9 dnt, a evo danas smo 17+1 tt. Tebi želim isti razvoj događaja, sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Aerin

Ajme Red koja uzas ginekologica. Mjenjaj ju pod hitno!! Moj ginekolog inace isto zaheb.za briseve i to ali u kad sam bila u postupku sve mi je davao bez problema, a isto tako i uputnicu za betu.
Ima jedna ginekologica u Rijeci na piramidi ja ne znam tocno i ona ti napravi sve sto tvoj gin ne zeli i isto preko hzzo. Znam da je mojoj frendici radila briseve, a drugoj otvorila trudnicku knjizicu jer joj gin nije htio otvoriti bez pregleda, a ona je preglede radila privatno.

----------


## red pepper

Da,do sada sam slusala price o tome kakva je,a sada te price pocinju dobivati i smisao..dino-dosla sam ja sa tim nalazom,ali mi je sestra rekla da ova to ne daje i da nek to doktoru kazem..cekat cu dok mi iduci put nesto uskrati onda cu reagirati jer se bojim da se ne podvadjamo,a da me nitko drugi ne zeli primiti posto su svi soc.ginekolozi prekrcani..

Aerin-sta kod te na piramidi mozes ici i ako nemas tamo karton?jesi sigurna da ona moze izdavati uputnice i raditi sve ako nisi njen pacijent?ili si mislila da se prebacim kod nje?

----------


## phiphy

> ali mi je sestra rekla da ova to ne daje i da nek to doktoru kazem..


 :Shock:  Ovo je za prijaviti!!! Jbt, ona ne daje uputnicu za betu i da ti to kažeš doktoru? Šta si ona umišlja? Tko će ti dati uputnicu za betu? Vlašić možda, opća praksa? Ili ćeš sama platiti? Tamo je da bi skupljala glavarine i zaje*avala? Strašno.

----------


## red pepper

Uputnicu ce mi dati moj novcanik ocito..kontam da to vadjenje ne moze puno kostati pa cu sutit dok ne vidim koliko daleko ce ici.jer do sada mi nije komplicirala za briseve i te stvari.ali ovo mi je bas glupost.valjda joj ide na zivce sto mora raditi po necijem nalogu pa onda na tim sitnicama lijeci komplekse.jer vjerujem da se ne bi bas usudila uskratiti mi uputnicu ili recept za nesto bitno..

----------


## phiphy

Bome, imaš živce...ja bih joj skočila na glavu  :Mad:  .

----------


## innu

> Bome, imaš živce...ja bih joj skočila na glavu  .


E bome bi i ja!
Nemoj biti luda, pa šta je njoj, odi tamo i traži svoje, pa ne daje iz svojeg novčanika.
Nemam riječi šta si sve ljudi dozvoljavaju!
vekyn, kavica ti je opet ovaj vikend!
Cure sretno vam svima!

----------


## innu

Ok, širim dezimformacije, vekyn kavica ti je sljedeći vikend, a sad odoh da me metla ne zakači...

----------


## red pepper

A nisam nista rekla jer nisam znala da li mi mora dati ili ne,ali sad kad vidim da mora onda cu ici opet tamo i inzistirati.

A da li ona meni kad zatrudnim mora dati uputnicu za vodjenje trudnoce u bolnici ako se tako dogovorim?jer ona ce sigurno odbiti pa cu je onda prijaviti kako spada  :Smile: i poslati joj par inspekcija za jos neke stvari koje radi..

----------


## Argente

Vađenje bete privatno ti košta 195 kn, nije baš džabe.
Socijalka ti ne mora tj. ni ne može ti dati uputnicu za vođenje trudnoće u bolnici jer se to više ne radi. Jedino ako bude nekih komplikacija onda se prebacuješ u bolnicu, kao hitnoća...

----------


## red pepper

Sta tako skupo?a onda idem obavezno inzistirat na uputnici.

----------


## red pepper

Meni su rekli da se moze u bolnicu,a i cesto vidim kod smiljanice trudnice da cekaju pregled.sta je to novo nesto?

----------


## jejja

Meni su rekli na nasoj humanoj da mogu vodit kod njih (dr M) ali mi za svaki pregled treba nova uputnica od mog gina.. i mora ti dat uputnicu za betu jer to izdaje ona a ne neko deseti,i jer je i ta uputnica bitna kao i svaka druga ili recept ,kao i uputnicu za preglede na humanoj jer se tamo sa svojim mpo dogovoris da ti na nalaz napise kontrola s uputnicom za 3tj na primjer.. ne daj se vuc za nos jer ona mjesecno dobiva lovu samo zato sto se vodis kod nje.. ako nece ona ima jos dr u RI..

----------


## red pepper

Haha,moja ginicka ima svoj ultrazvuk i fino si vodi biznis ispod pulta tako da mogu sanjat dobrovoljnu uputnicu za ultrazvuk na humanoj.ali ja nisam duzna platiti njen ultrazvuk jer imam pravo na besplatan posto placam zdravstveno tako da cu svakako reagirati.a ja cijeli zivot privatno idem tako da na mene nije ni lipu potrosila..joj sad u sav stres jos i s tim natezanje.sutra idem za betu po uputnicu svakako.

Da li znate kojeg gina u ri tko ne komplicira,a da prima pacijente.

----------


## jejja

Ne znam jel smijem tu al oprat ce me mod-ica ako ne.. dr I.Simunovic na Pehlinu...

----------


## red pepper

hvala jejja. pokušat ću se prebaciti. A nadam se da nećemo dobiti po nosu za skretanje s teme.

----------


## Argente

Nećete jer je ovo s ginekolozima povezano s potpomognutom u Rijeci (dok se o inseminacijama, simptomima nakon transfera itd. jelte, ima gdje drugdje raspravljati). Interesantno je i ovo s vođenjem trudnoće u KBC, iskustva su jako različita...ali to ćemo detaljnije obraditi na kavici 8.3.  :Raspa:

----------


## vekyn

da da tigrica mislila sam na insemenaciju kao neinvazivnu. dakle od 8. dana folikulometrija praćenje naručena, a kavica onda 08.03. čekam info gdje...

----------


## red pepper

meni je dr V rekao da je vođenje trudnoće kod njih stvar dogovora s doktorom tj da je moguće ako se tako dogovorite..Pretpostavljam da treba kukati kako nam je ginekolog koma (što meni vidimo iz priloženog je  :Smile:  )tako da se nadam da će pristati..S time da sam ga ja pitala hipotetski samo jer ionako mi je dr M doktor,a ne on..Mislim da ako netko ima dobrog ginekologa uopće ne bi trebao komplicirati,ali ja eto nemam pa bi mi to bila super opcija pošto ni sam privatnim nisam zadovoljna,a mislim da ako zatrudnim putem mpo teškom mukom eksperimentiranje sa nekim novim ginićima ne dolazi u obzir..S time da je i to vođenje trudnoće u kbc-u tlaka jer svaki put treba ići po uputnicu,ali bar imaš najbolji monitoring..

----------


## Argente

Mhda, kao što rekoh...ispričat ćemo ti svoja iskustva na sljedećoj kavi, podsjeti me.
A ovo sa socijalcima i ultrazvucima - koliko čujem, svi oni naplaćuju UZV-ove (s tim da u trudnoći 3 pokriva HZZO) pod parolom "to smo mi sami kupili, nama to nije HZZO pokrio"...jer, ti možeš tražiti uputnicu za UZV i otići s njom na polikliniku (što naravno rijetki rade, rekla bih većinom oni čiji ginekolozi niti nemaju UZV, a mislim da je to u Rijeci samo jedna ginekologinja). Drugi par rukava je što nitko ne izdaje račun...

----------


## cranky

> Uputnicu ce mi dati moj novcanik ocito..kontam da to vadjenje ne moze puno kostati pa cu sutit dok ne vidim koliko daleko ce ici.jer do sada mi nije komplicirala za briseve i te stvari.ali ovo mi je bas glupost.valjda joj ide na zivce sto mora raditi po necijem nalogu pa onda na tim sitnicama lijeci komplekse.jer vjerujem da se ne bi bas usudila uskratiti mi uputnicu ili recept za nesto bitno..


Može njoj ić na živce šta hoće, ali ona je dužna ti dat uputnicu za betu  :Evil or Very Mad:  
To ti ga dođe ko' da ti socijalac neće dat uputnicu za antibiotike ili nešto slično i kaže ti da ti ih da netko drugi  :Rolling Eyes:  Tko? 
Joooj kako me ljute ovakve stvari  :Evil or Very Mad:  Ona dobiva plaću od tebe, a ponaša se ko' bog GRRRRRRRR!!!!!!



> a kavica onda 08.03. čekam info gdje...


Sve info su na temi  :Wink: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83709-R...=1#post2579532

----------


## jejja

> A ovo sa socijalcima i ultrazvucima - koliko čujem, svi oni naplaćuju UZV-ove (s tim da u trudnoći 3 pokriva HZZO)


Evo onda jos jedan +za dom zdravlja na pehlinu, nijedan UZ nisam morala platit, imala ih vise od 3 (je li to zbog krvarenja i komplikacija na pocetku mozda, ne znam) a isto tako je bila rekla da nije frka za uputnicu ako cu na humanu.. ispada ono svak svog konja hvali,ali s moje strane je za sad sve bilo ok..

----------


## paty

cure koje ste u RI imale zamrzavanje embrija koji dan su vam javili? lp.

----------


## Aerin

Red pepper ma nisu one imale tamo telefon to je kao neka SOS ginekologica koja radi preko HZZO one stvari koje ti ne zeli tvoj gin. Probaj malo nazvati taj "bijeli telefon" pa se raspitaj..

----------


## Argente

Cure, dečki - tko još nije vidio, tko je zaboravio, tko je u mogućnosti: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84150-T...nosti-donacije

Hvala  :Heart:

----------


## red pepper

danas na 12 dpt su mi 2 testa negativna..to je pretpostavljam dovoljno da zaključim da ništa od ovog puta.Ići ću izvaditi betu u srijedu reda radi,da mi doktor ne bi nešto drobio, ali me zanima da li je ok danas svojevoljno prestati sa estrofemima i utrogestanima?..jer sam dobila neku gadnu upalu (ili gljivice) od njih..jer koliko god pazim na higijenu to čačkanje 3 puta dnevno ne miriše na dobro..sad sam krenula sa canestenom za slučaj da su gljivice i zato sam sinoć popila utrogestan umjesto stavila vaginalno i toliko mi je slabo i vrti mi se da jedva funkcioniram..ne bi ga više uzela oralno nikad. ono što me zanima je što dalje? ovaj bi mjesec u stimulirani postupak pa da li moram se naručit na konzultacije ili mogu doći bilo koji dan kad je moj dr dole radi dogovora?koji dan se kreće s lijekovima ako mi recimo da kratki protokol.. Kako to ide sa lijekovima? da li mi on samo napiše što mi treba pa ja tražim po ljekarnama ili oni imaju lijekove pa mi daju? Ako sama idem u ljekarnu pretpostavljam da ne drži svaka ljekarna pa me zanima u kojoj ima...

----------


## red pepper

e i raspitala sam se za cijene privatnog vađenja bete (za slučaj da se danas ne izborim za uputnicu) i u Medicu je 180kn ( +vađenje 15kn), a u Suncu 135kn (+vađenje 15kn)..U svakom slučaju Sunce je puuuno povoljnije za sve..ja sam prije postupka morala vaditi t3 i t4 za štitnjaču jer mi je tsh na gornjoj granici i u Suncu svaki dođe po 60kn,a u Medicu po 180kn..ako kome zatreba privatno dobro je znati.

----------


## tigrical

Ja bi prestala s utricima, cekala M i ne bi vadila betu, pogotovo ne privatno. Ali to sam ja, koja je bila u puuuno postupaka.
Za konzultacije se moras narucit svakako. Oni ti daju lijekove.

----------


## Snekica

Evo ako netko želi iz Istre na predavanje

*ŠTO BI SVAKA ŽENA TREBALA UČINITI ZA SEBE*

 PREDAVAČ: dr. Gordan Crvenković, spec. ginekologije i porodništva, subspec. humane reprodukcije
 ČETVRTAK, 6.3.2014. u 19 sati
 VELIKA DVORANA DOMA KULTURE
TRG M. TITA 3,  ROVINJ 
 *ULAZ SLOBODAN  

http://www.pour.hr/events/497-predavanje

Ovo drugo mislim da nije za MPO pacijente, već za liječnike. 



http://www.gynnova.hr/ponude/Predava...ici-Pula-32532

----------


## pak

Evo Snekica i ja smo bile na predavanju i bilo je zanimljivo, iako smo zapravo krenule na predavanje o MPO  :Grin: .
Sljedece predavanje  istog predavaca najavljuje se za 02.04.2014 u Rovinju tema TRUDNOCA I MPO.

----------


## vatra86

A mogle ste se i javiti...  :Wink:

----------


## pak

Eto prilike za drugi djir. Sasatank kod fontane prije predavanja  :Cool:

----------


## a_je_to

Vec danima citam sve teme o mpo u ri. I sada kad sam dosla do kraja, sve nekako utihnulo. Voljela bih da je to zato sto svi djecu rade u kucnoj radinosti, ali sumnjam da je tako. Nadam se da ce tema zivnuti, puno sam od vas naucila, priblizile ste mi taj svijet, a i vas sam nekako "upoznala".

----------


## red pepper

mi ne radimo doma djecu, ne da nam se zezati  s time ..mi sjedimo u Premieru na kavi, a doktorima smo dali zadatak da smućkaju nešto. :Coffee: 
napričali smo se u subotu pa sad nema inspiracije..ali pitaj što te zanima, uvijek će ti netko tko zna rado odgovoriti!

----------


## vatra86

Zemske, pitanje.. 
Da li se u Ri radi histeroskopija? I koga preporucujete?

----------


## Snekica

> mi ne radimo doma djecu, ne da nam se zezati  s time ..mi sjedimo u Premieru na kavi, a doktorima smo dali zadatak da smućkaju nešto.
> napričali smo se u subotu pa sad nema inspiracije..ali pitaj što te zanima, uvijek će ti netko tko zna rado odgovoriti!


Hehe vrlo poučno!  :Smile:

----------


## pak

> Zemske, pitanje.. 
> Da li se u Ri radi histeroskopija? I koga preporucujete?


Radi se, koliko ja znam

----------


## pak

[

----------


## pak

Pobjegao mi post. Nedavno sam obavila hist.+kiret. tako da ako hoces pošaljem ti br. sestre za vise info.

----------


## vatra86

Pak vidimo se na setnji u Zg, pa ces mi sve ispricati..  :Smile:

----------


## bubicazubica

Nova sam i ne znam kako to  sve funkcionira,nadam se da ću već nekako skužiti :Smile: ...
Zanima me koliko prije se treba naručiti za konzultacije kod dr.Smiljan,i koliko se otprilike čeka...i koje sve pretrage i uputnice treba prije napraviti,nabaviti kod svojeg soc.gin.,da ipak dođem s nečim konkretnim kod nje...jer mislim da bi ako ovaj mjesec ne uspijemo "prirodno napraviti nešto" u svakom slučaju krenuli na potpomognutu već u sljedećem mjesecu,u dogovoru s mojom gin..čak mi je i rekla da dr.Smiljan negdje privatno radi konzultacije,jer su u bolnici čeka dugo..
Hvala na svakom odgovoru

----------


## phiphy

Ne čeka se dugo za konzultacije, vjerojatno se radi o nekoliko tjedana. Broj je 658-254, nazoveš izmežu 12 i 14 h i kažeš da bi se naručila kod dr. S. Trebat ćeš poslati uputnicu faxom (broj nemam), a sve to možeš obaviti i osobno od 12 do 14. Na prve konzultacije ne trebaš doći s posebnim nalazima osim ako imate relevantne dijagnoze, a za sve dalje će te na humanoj uputiti.

----------


## phiphy

grrr, ova mogućnost editiranja prekratko traje  :Smile: 

Ako će ti tvoja ginica dati uputnice unaprijed, možeš napraviti nalaz hormona 3 dc, briseve, a tm spermiogram (uputnicu dobije od svoje dr. opće prakse).

----------


## red pepper

A privatno je radila kada sam se ja zanimala u medic spa poliklinici..ali mislim da ti se to ne isplati.ako zoves 1.4. Cim dobiju raspored vjerojatno ces u roku 2 tjedna dobiti termin..pozeljno je da se za isti dan kad dobijete termin odmah narucite i za spermiogram pa ne morate dva puta ici..mozes napraviti i nalaz hormona 3-5 dan ciklusa isto prije..a tamo,dobijes kompletan popis nalaza..

----------


## phiphy

Ja bih zvala i prije 1.4. jer postoji šansa da i do kraja 3. mj. uleti na konzultacije. Slažem se da se ne isplati za konz. ići privatno kod nje.

----------


## a_je_to

A jeste li na prve konzultacije isli u paru ili same? MM je cesto na putu pa me zanima mogu li te prve konz. obaviti sama ako ga nema ili cu morati odgoditi.

----------


## red pepper

Mozes sama,ali svakako prije neka on napravi spermiogram pa ga ti pokazi doktorici.zasto si odabrala bas dr smiljan?

----------


## red pepper

A,ja mislila da je post od ove druge cure..tako da zanemari dio o dr smiljan  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Bubicazubica,


zbilja, pitala bih te, zašto si odabrala dr S. S.?

----------


## Argente

Ajmo ekipa, šećemo opet: *tema* 
Svi zainteresirani su dobrodošli, ove godine Snekica organizira čergu pa se njoj javljajte za detalje.
I imajte na umu da proljetna šetnja metropolom blagotvorno djeluje na kvarnerske jajnike i endometrije.

----------


## Snekica

Tko god organizira čergu za Zg ostaje ubrzo T, zato ove godine organiziram JA!  :Razz:

----------


## innu

> Tko god organizira čergu za Zg ostaje ubrzo T, zato ove godine organiziram JA!


Ma neće me pomest za malo ~~~
Samo da napomenem, ja sam samo šetala, pa mi se isto posrećilo  :Grin: 
Tako da ljudi navalite, neće vam biti žao, sigurno!!!

----------


## Snekica

Hm... znala sam da je kvaka u nečem drugom, a ne u samoj organizaciji  :Laughing:  (admini sorry na malo OT)

----------


## bubicazubica

Hvala vam cure moje...
tek sam se sad uključila ,imala sam dosta posla(a tko ne tipka s dela :Smile: 
Na Smiljanicu sam se odlučila..u biti nisam još,ali tu mogućnost mi je spomenula sama moja soc.gin...a sad kome ću pripasti,vidjet ćemo..spermiogram je obavljen još u 7 mj..kad smo tek počinjali razmišljat o tome"što ako je problem u meni"..ali nije..ima spermiće za poželit...(što se i obistinilo nakon kratkog vremena..ali završilo je kiretažom u 9 ttj....sa stajališta moje priv. gin.(jako dobre dijagnostičarke,spremne na sve i svašta samo da bude uspješno) i kod mene je sve ok...s obzirom na godine..i to je ono što je u biti najveći problem..i zato ne želim čekati..već samo malo požuriti ...
Danas je onaj dan d...tako bar kaže moj fer.graf od prošlog mjeseca..a i po temp.vidim da moramo krenuti u produženi vikend-akciju :Smile:  :Very Happy: ...ali i zovem negdje poslije 20 za konzultacije...
Hvala vam još jednom curke...

----------


## bubicazubica

i da..zaboravila sam...hvala na savjetu,ali i ja sam razmišljala da se ne isplati ići privatno na razgovor kod dr.S.

----------


## kaja76

> Hvala vam cure moje...
> tek sam se sad uključila ,imala sam dosta posla(a tko ne tipka s dela
> Na Smiljanicu sam se odlučila..u biti nisam još,ali tu mogućnost mi je spomenula sama moja soc.gin...a sad kome ću pripasti,vidjet ćemo..spermiogram je obavljen još u 7 mj..kad smo tek počinjali razmišljat o tome"što ako je problem u meni"..ali nije..ima spermiće za poželit...(što se i obistinilo nakon kratkog vremena..ali završilo je kiretažom u 9 ttj....sa stajališta moje priv. gin.(jako dobre dijagnostičarke,spremne na sve i svašta samo da bude uspješno) i kod mene je sve ok...s obzirom na godine..i to je ono što je u biti najveći problem..i zato ne želim čekati..već samo malo požuriti ...
> Danas je onaj dan d...tako bar kaže moj fer.graf od prošlog mjeseca..a i po temp.vidim da moramo krenuti u produženi vikend-akciju...ali i zovem negdje poslije 20 za konzultacije...
> Hvala vam još jednom curke...


a koliko ti je prošlo od kiretaže? i o kojim se godinama radi?
imam sličnu situaciju. došlo je do spontane trudnoće i sad bih najradije na konzultacije i hormonsko uštimavanje u Ri, ali vec mi je moja dr. rekla da se te stvari događaju i da treba pokusati za par mjeseci ponovno. A ja imam 38 godina i ne da mi se čekati sljedeću ovulaciju koja ce doći za pola godine, mozda!?

----------


## red pepper

da li je netko od vas mijenjao doktora na humanoj? da li je to izvedivo i kako vam je bilo kad ste došli na pregled kod onoga od kojeg ste otišli?razmišljam lagano o tome,ali mi je bed što se stalno mijenjaju pa ne možeš izbjeći susret..

----------


## Mali Mimi

> da li je netko od vas mijenjao doktora na humanoj? da li je to izvedivo i kako vam je bilo kad ste došli na pregled kod onoga od kojeg ste otišli?razmišljam lagano o tome,ali mi je bed što se stalno mijenjaju pa ne možeš izbjeći susret..


A zašto bi mijenjala, baš sam sad znatiželjna? Meni nije poznato baš da je to netko napravio  i stvarno ne znam kako bi to izgledalo, bilo bi malo nezgodno bar bi meni bilo da dođem kod tog dr. ponovo na pregled ili punkciju

----------


## phiphy

Bila je jedna cura tu na forumu koja je promijenila...ne sjećam se nicka, možda će se netko sjetiti, bila je sva usplahirena i stalno je nešto pitala i brinula  :Smile:  . Ona je bila primjer da stres nema apsolutno nikakve veze sa zatrudnjivanjem, ako je tko bio pod stresom, onda je bila ona, a ostala je trudna  :Grin:  .

----------


## Argente

donatela  :Smile: )

----------


## red pepper

Mala Mimi - pp sam ti poslala
phiphy - ja vjerujem da stres ne igra ulogu,puno se faktora tu mora poklopiti.a embrio je najmanje briga u kakvom smo mi psihičkom stanju..bitnije mu je kakav je endometrij i kakav je sam embrio genetski..ako se sjetiš kako se zove ta cura javi pa da nađem ako je šta pisala o tome...mada sumnjam da ću mijenjati jer je cijeli postupak mukotrpan i bez toga da moram razmišljati što će tko misliti i kako će se zbog toga ponašati..

----------


## a_je_to

Red peper, ja sam par puta procitala da su cure mijenjale dr i da je to proslo bez problema. Govorim o kbc ri. Jedna je prresla od dr S. Kod dr. V. Sve sam to nasla na starim temama o mpo u ri na rodi ili na forum.hr. nadam se da cu ja imati srece s odabranom dr...

----------


## phiphy

> donatela )


Yes, to je to!!! Bila je kod S., prešla kod ? (ne sjećam se).

*Red*, ovo za stres je samo zezancija na račun onog 'kad se opustite, bit će beba'  :Rolling Eyes: , al' da pročitaš donateline postove sve bi ti bilo jasno, svakih par postova bi joj netko napisao nešto u stilu: 'Ženo, daj se skuliraj.'  :Grin:  .

----------


## red pepper

idem onda vidjeti malo što donatela kaže... :Smile: 
ja bi vjerojatno bila prva u povijesti koja je pomislila prebaciti se kod S...ali nema je skoro nikad ionako pa mi na isto dođe..bolje da ne zakuhavam ništa..možda ipak nije ni ona uvijek u pravu..

----------


## Mali Mimi

joj da sjećam se donatele, ja mislim da su i dr. odahnuli kad je zatrudnila

----------


## Nera29

prebacivanje, hm hm, u Ri  :Grin: 
neznam što ćeš dobiti jer ionako prije ili poslije kod svih završiš a ako na nečemu inzistiraš baš svaki će te od njih poslušat...

----------


## Argente

...ili nijedan
ovisi na čemu inzistiraš  :Laughing:

----------


## Nera29

> ...ili nijedan
> ovisi na čemu inzistiraš


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Nera29

uh to editiranje prekratko traje... a imala sam najbolju namjeru dodati nesto uz ta dva koja umiru od smijeha...

sto dodat uz smajlice ...hmmm....
netko tko sad ide trenutno ili je bio na konzultacijama koliko se dugo ceka na stimulirani ?

----------


## red pepper

meni je rekao da nema nikakvih čekanja ako imaju lijekove,a obično da ih imaju početkom mjeseca..znači rekao mi je da mogu odmah ciklus nakon konzultacija..

----------


## Snekica

Wooow! Bravo za RI! (ili ima manje konzumenata tih lijekova?!  :Grin:  )

----------


## Argente

Snekice možda ima manje konzumenata jer ima više trudnoća  :Saint: 
Mene zanima od ovih koje su ostale, što se čuje po čekaonici, koliko JS u prosjeku dobiju žene i na kakvim protokolima? Forsiraju li se blagi da ne bi nedajbog netko dobio preko 12 komada ili...?

----------


## vatra86

Ja mijenjala dr i uopce mi nije bed zbog toga, i nisam imala nikakvih losih iskustva do sad... A vidjet cemo..

----------


## bubicazubica

...Dan ...od kiretaže je prošlo 6 mj....ustvari imala sam dvije u razmaku mj.i pol...prva kad se plod nije razvijao kako treba u 9 ttj.( 9 mj.prošlog ljeta), a onda polovicom 10 mj.druga jer prva nije bila dovoljno dobro napravljena..tako da sam ipak morala malo više čekat ponovnu akciju...
...ali s obzirom na godine,41 sam napunila pred 2 tjedna...mislim da će mi dobro doći i malo dodatne stimulacije...jer ono što i sama kažeš...tko zna ako će i doći ovulacija i koliko su mi se sad poremetili hormoni...
...tako da ti želim sreću i savjet da ipak odeš na konzultacije ,ma što god govorila tvoja dr.




> a koliko ti je prošlo od kiretaže? i o kojim se godinama radi?
> imam sličnu situaciju. došlo je do spontane trudnoće i sad bih najradije na konzultacije i hormonsko uštimavanje u Ri, ali vec mi je moja dr. rekla da se te stvari događaju i da treba pokusati za par mjeseci ponovno. A ja imam 38 godina i ne da mi se čekati sljedeću ovulaciju koja ce doći za pola godine, mozda!?

----------


## red pepper

ma vraga ima manje konzumenata. krcato je ko šipak koštica  :Smile:  ..nemaš mjesta za sjest na klupu..

----------


## red pepper

> Snekice možda ima manje konzumenata jer ima više trudnoća 
> Mene zanima od ovih koje su ostale, što se čuje po čekaonici, koliko JS u prosjeku dobiju žene i na kakvim protokolima? Forsiraju li se blagi da ne bi nedajbog netko dobio preko 12 komada ili...?


a normalno da se forsiraju blagi..cura što je sa mnom bila prošli mjesec na punkciji je imala 7 folikula i 5 stanica..a zadnji joj je postupak preko hzzo-a..pa mogli su joj taj zadnji pokušaj barem prirediti party i nakrcat je hormonima ko božićnu puricu da dobije što više stanica..

----------


## red pepper

Inače ja danas bila na punkciji i oba folikula prazna..da li to pokazuje niske rezerve jajnika ili može biti slučajnost? zadnji put sam dobila stanicu i dobar embrio pa me to malo tješi,ali ovo mi se nimalo ne sviđa..

Meni je za prvi stimulirani sada dao neki antagonist protokol..kao zbog policističnih jajnika..kakav je to protokol? jedino mi je rekao da nema puno bockanja,a to mi smrdi na mjere štednje prije nego na neku super stručno pogođenu terapiju..

I ne mijenjam doktora,..malo sam posumnjala u njega pošto je profesorica popljuvala njegovu odluku jer kao ona je iskusnija,ali kasnije čujem da se ona voli praviti pametna..a i neprofesionalno je od nje mijenjati tuđe odluke kod tuđeg pacijenta. ipak mi se manestar od prvog dana najviše sviđa i vjerovat ću njemu..

----------


## Snekica

Ja sam se suludo ponadala da nas ima manje u pohodu ali šipak! Ženskice moje, štedi se svugdje, fino nas uvalio i ovaj ministar! Sve redom jedan bolji od drugoga!  :Rolling Eyes: 
To mjenjanje odluka drugog liječnika tuđem pacijentu mi je malo bedasto i nikako mi ne paše.

----------


## a_je_to

Imam pitanje. Za prve konzultacije treba uputnica. A što poslije? Folikulometrije, punkcije, pregledi? Jel za svaki odlazak treba nova uputnica ili mjesečno,  po postupku? Kako to funkcionira?

----------


## Argente

Svaki postupak - nova uputnica, ajmo reći da je to onda ova varijanta "mjesečno"  :Smile: 
Dakle, jedna uputnica ti pokriva folikulometrije, punkciju i transfer, druga mužu za spermiogram (daje mu njegova dr. opće prakse), treća za vađenje bete.

----------


## a_je_to

Argente hvala.

----------


## Argente

> Inače ja danas bila na punkciji i oba folikula prazna..da li to pokazuje niske rezerve jajnika ili može biti slučajnost? zadnji put sam dobila stanicu i dobar embrio pa me to malo tješi,ali ovo mi se nimalo ne sviđa..
> Meni je za prvi stimulirani sada dao neki antagonist protokol..kao zbog  policističnih jajnika..kakav je to protokol? jedino mi je rekao da nema  puno bockanja,a to mi smrdi na mjere štednje prije nego na neku super  stručno pogođenu terapiju..


Može biti slučajnost. Ako imaš policistične jajnike nije baš vjerojatno da istovremeno imaš malu zalihu. Za ovo drugo, prije bih rekla da je to nova moda na našoj klinici, nego posebni protokol za PCOSovke...

----------


## red pepper

ma nemam policistične jajnike tj. na papiru mi je omjer lh i fsh takav da ukazuje u tom smijeru,ali daleko je od policističnih jer mi je lh 10,a tsh 7..a za policistične mora biti ili 2:1 ili 3:1...a po ultrazvuku nisu policistični..tako da možda i imam male rezerve,tko će ga znati..a nemaju oni izbora puno oko protokola..moraju igrati s vrstom i količinom lijekova koje dobiju..kad ti kupuješ sam lijekove onda ti doktor može maximalno personalizirati protokol i vidjeti što je najbolje za tebe,ali ovako dobiješ šta ima na lageru..

----------


## red pepper

tsh=fsh

----------


## red pepper

> Svaki postupak - nova uputnica, ajmo reći da je to onda ova varijanta "mjesečno" 
> Dakle, jedna uputnica ti pokriva folikulometrije, punkciju i transfer, druga mužu za spermiogram (daje mu njegova dr. opće prakse), treća za vađenje bete.


nije više tako. sada jedna uputnica vrijedi godinu dana i pokriva sve postupke iste vrste unutar godinu dana..znači ako ideš prvo na IUI onda dižeš tu uputnicu, a kad kreneš na IVF onda dižeš godišnju uputnicu za IVF..jedino dok se ne krene s prvim postupkom treba za svake konzultacije uputnica.i za hssg treba posebna uputnica..

----------


## a_je_to

MM bi sutra isao kod svog dok po uputnicu za spermiogram. Zna li dok sto treba pisati, ima li kakva caka ili uputa koju mu treba napomenuti? MM i ja smo skroz novi u ovome, totalno smo izgubljeni. Citam teme danima, znam otprilike svu proceduru koja nas ceka, ali uvijek se pojavi neko novo pitanje... sva sreca sa ste vi tu...

----------


## tigrical

Nema caka, znat ce dr., jednostavno uputnica za spermiogram.

----------


## Antonella14

bubicazubica..ja sam već godinu dana kod prof.Smiljan-Severinski,u njenom timu su još i dr.Hrvoje Vlašić i dr.Miljenko Manestar...tako da ti je svejedno koga ćeš izabrati,jer se njih troje izmjenjuju.Nikad ne znaš kod koga ćeš doći,ali svakako imam sve pohvale za njih i za sestre.Moje mišljenje je da ne trebaš ići privatno,samo sa uputnicom od svog ginekologa ideš u Rijeku na konsultacije.HZZO snosi sve troškove..

----------


## Antonella14

> da li je netko od vas mijenjao doktora na humanoj? da li je to izvedivo i kako vam je bilo kad ste došli na pregled kod onoga od kojeg ste otišli?razmišljam lagano o tome,ali mi je bed što se stalno mijenjaju pa ne možeš izbjeći susret..


red pepper,mislim da nema svrhe da mijenjaš dr.Ja sam u postupku kod dr.Smiljan,laparoskopiju mi je radio dr.Vlašić,a najviše pregleda mi je napravio dr.Manestar,njih troje se mijenjaju,jedan su tim,tako da ti je svejedno  :Smile: ...meni su svi troje dobri...moj savjet je svima da ne pristaju na specijalizante za bilo šta...ja sam imala ružno iskustvo prije mjesec dana.

----------


## red pepper

Necu mijenjati..meni osobno jako smeta to sto se oni izmjenjuju.osjecam se nesigurno.jer dogovorim nesto sa svojim dr i onda drugi kaze nesto drugo..jer oni nisu tim,svatko je za sebe i ima svoje metode i onda imas problem jer ne znas kome vjerovati..ja sam odabrala manestra i bila bi najsretnija da mi nikada ne bude nitko drugi..a specijalizanti na meni sigurno nece vjezbati.. :Smile:  Sto su ti napravili? Ih je dr nadgledao uopce?

----------


## phiphy

> tako da ti je svejedno koga ćeš izabrati,jer se njih troje izmjenjuju.


Ne slažem se da je svejedno. Imaš svog dr. s kojim dogovaraš tijek liječenja i koji ti odrađuje glavninu fm, punkcija, transfera...drugom dr.-u u ruke dopadneš u dežurstvu ili ako tvog dr. nema zbog go, bo ili drugih obveza.

----------


## bubicazubica

Hvala ti na dobrom savjetu...u pon.idem kod svoje gin.po uputnicu ,a onda utorak se idem naručiti za konzultacije.
...i ja sam mišljenja da su svi oni ok,tako da neću previše razmišljati kome ću pripasti...




> bubicazubica..ja sam već godinu dana kod prof.Smiljan-Severinski,u njenom timu su još i dr.Hrvoje Vlašić i dr.Miljenko Manestar...tako da ti je svejedno koga ćeš izabrati,jer se njih troje izmjenjuju.Nikad ne znaš kod koga ćeš doći,ali svakako imam sve pohvale za njih i za sestre.Moje mišljenje je da ne trebaš ići privatno,samo sa uputnicom od svog ginekologa ideš u Rijeku na konsultacije.HZZO snosi sve troškove..

----------


## red pepper

normalno da nije svejedno koga odabrati..jako je bitno kakav odnos uspijes uspostaviti sa doktorom.jer ako ne mozes s njim naci zajednicki jezik i ne uspijevate uspostaviti dobar odnos onda je sve to skupa jos veca muciona..opet je svaki dr drugaciji karakter i nekom pase jedno drugom drugo. i moja frendica je otisla iz kbc-a u zg jer joj nije odgovarao doktorov pristup i predvidjeni tempo..a druga frendica je nezadovoljna..

----------


## Jelitza

Pitanje vezano za hssg, da li se radi samo ako je bris cist?

----------


## red pepper

Mislim da mora biti cist.iznimno se moze dati antibiotik neposredno prije..ali to zavisi vjerojatno kakva je bestija..jer se bakterija tijekom hssg-a moze gurnuti dublje i onda dodje sto problema..mada ja kad razmisljam,mene nisu ni pitali briseve na uvid prije hssg-a nego samo sedimentaciju,a briseve pred ivf..

----------


## tikiica

Pozdrav ženskice!
Evo da se javim s novostima.. Čekam hssg, i dalje. U 12mj su me odbili jer su bili blagdani pa nisu radili, u 1mj doktorica nije imala slobodan termin i tako čekam m da se naručim. I u svom tom iščekivanju, ja sam zatrudnila  :Very Happy: 
Test sam napravila doma (2 puta  :Grin: ) i jučer potvrdila kod doktorice. Nadam se da će se sve odvijati školski i kako treba.
Hvala svima vama koje ste mi odgovarale na pitanja i pomagale sa savjetima.  :Kiss:

----------


## a_je_to

Cestitam  Tikiica!

----------


## red pepper

Čestitam!Pa ne može ja mislim biti bolje nego kada se psihički pripremiš na torturu zvanu mpo i onda skužiš da ipak nećeš morati to prolaziti! A o čekanju na hssg 3 mjeseca,to nemam komentara...

----------


## Jelitza

Hvala Red, Ureaplasma je u pitanju, popila antibiotike sad ponovo bris pa onda ako je ok hssg. Cestitam Tikiica!

----------


## tigrical

Rijeka rastura statistikom spontanih trudnoća! Bravo!

Bilo jednom čekanje na hssg godinu i pol...

----------


## cranky

tikiica  :Very Happy: 




> Bilo jednom čekanje na hssg godinu i pol...


Da, da zato sam ja kešnula 2000kn i odradila to privatno. I nije mi žao ni lipe  :Razz:  iako sam ljuta što sam to morala platit  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

a ja odradila u Ogulinu jer više nisam mogla čekati
Tikiice super!

----------


## tikiica

Hvala vam!
Već sam i ja počela razmišljati da ću ići privatno, al kao dat ću im još jednu šansu  :Smile:

----------


## Aerin

Tikiice čestitam od srca  :Smile:  znam jos jednu curu koja je ostala trudna prije hssg-a i sada ima prekrasnog djecacica  :Smile: 

Ja s hssg-om nisam uopce imala problema, nazvala 1dc i narucila se  :Wink:

----------


## red pepper

ja bila na konzultacijama 3dc i pitala ako me može ikako ubaciti na hsg već taj isti ciklus da ne čekam mjesec dana..i rekao mi da nema problema,da neka dođem 9dc pa da će napraviti..pa to je 10 minuta posla..za to se uvijek može naći vremena ako dr ima volje..

----------


## sara38

> tikiica 
> 
> 
> Da, da zato sam ja kešnula 2000kn i odradila to privatno. I nije mi žao ni lipe  iako sam ljuta što sam to morala platit


Nije ni meni žao iako sam ga radila dva puta u dvije različite privatne klinike. Sono HSG sam platila a nije odrađen do kraja, dok sam rtg HSG odradila u Cita kod dr. Poljaka i stvarno je to odradio vrhunski. Svaki sam platila po 1.200,00 kn.  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

red pepper nama su  prodavali priču da je neki dio na aparatu pokvaren, ali to se stalno dešavalo to je još dok su radili RTG HSG ne ovaj UZV koji sad rade

----------


## red pepper

ma ima i sada problema..jedna cura je otišla u zg na postupak jer ju je ovdje zavlačio sa hssg-om..na kraju ju je naručio na 4dc kao da je se riješi,a to je još debelo za vrijeme menstruacije pa naravno nije htjela ići da još ne pokupi neku bakteriju..a još jedna koju znam isto su joj rekli u veljači da se naruči u svibnju za hsg..

----------


## tikiica

Meni su ciklusi neredoviti i nisam mogla računati kada ću otprilike na hssg. Prvi put odbijena zbog blagdana- ok, to mi je bilo jasno, ajde, valjda neće proć 50 dana do druge m. Dobila nakon 36 dana i zovem odmah prvi dan. Kaže mi sestra "Doktorice nema na vaš 8. dan, onda već ima zakazana 2 hssg-a, pa je opet nema i nakon toga vi više ne možete". Na moje pitanje može li mi to neki drugi dr napraviti, dobila sam strogo Ne! Plus da je aparat takav da može odraditi samo 2 hssg-a dnevno. Ok, bila istina ili ne, meni je priča prodana. Nisam nikad to radila, pa je valjda tako.

----------


## cranky

> Plus da je aparat takav da može odraditi samo 2 hssg-a dnevno.


Ma mislim... šta poslije nema struje? Ili se aparat umori?!?!?!  :cupakosu:   :psiholog:

----------


## red pepper

Haha.mozda je aparat iz crne gore pa mu se ne da raditi.

----------


## Aerin

To nije istina da se mogu napraviti 2 hssg-a s jednim aparatom. Kada sam u 4om mj dosla na konzultacije za hssg sestra mi je rekla da je guzva i da dr treba jos 3 hssg-a obaviti. Ja stvarno nisam imala problema cak su mi rekli neka dodjem pa ako jos bude bilo smeckaszog iscjedka da ce me dr naruciti za iduci dan

----------


## Snekica

Cure iz Rijeke - ima li još tko da ide sutra s nama za Zg na šetnju?

----------


## bubicazubica

Čestitam tiikica!!!!!!!!
...Snekice hvala na pozivu...ali imam radnu akciju za vikend...osim ako me kiša ne spasi :Smile:

----------


## bubicazubica

ili početak m...za što je još prerano...
sad vidjeh neki kapić krvi,sluzav...na ulošku...a dok se brišem toalet papirom ne?????
bljak!!!!!!!

----------


## red pepper

To ti je mozda implantacija..

----------


## mravak

Mene su 2010.god.zavlačili godinu dana sa HSGom...prvo uputnica nije bila dobra,onda mi nisu rekli koji dan M treba doci,kada sam to dvoje rijesila i narucila se nisam sedimentaciju krvi napravila (jer mi to nitko ranije nije rekao),vise se ne sjecam koji su razlozi bili,ali je trajali god. I da,tada su se radila 2 HSGa dnevno.
Onda sam otkrila ovaj forum i od tada sam znala kako se postavit i koja su moja prava i sto mogu očekivat.
Ne znam kako je sada,ali tada sam čula da se u Gospiću ne čeka nikakav red za HSG i da me taj mjesec nisu primili išla bi u Gospić.

----------


## Argente

> nije više tako. sada jedna uputnica vrijedi godinu dana i pokriva sve postupke iste vrste unutar godinu dana..znači ako ideš prvo na IUI onda dižeš tu uputnicu, a kad kreneš na IVF onda dižeš godišnju uputnicu za IVF..jedino dok se ne krene s prvim postupkom treba za svake konzultacije uputnica.i za hssg treba posebna uputnica..


Vidim da je rasprava krenula dalje, ali tu mi treba pojašnjenje: to ima veze s ovim "novim" uputnicama? Kako to funkcionira s godišnjom IVF uputnicom - kako znaju koji ti je to IVF po redu, gdje se vodi evidencija o tome, kao i o tome je li stimulirani ili prirodni?
(i hvala što si ispravila moj netočan navod, ispričavam se na dezinformacijama  :Smile: )

----------


## red pepper

Pa u kartonu se tocno biljezi svaki postupak.tocno pise koja je vrsta postupka i datum kada je poceo i po danima sto se radi..meni recimo za ovaj zadnji pise minimalna stimulacija..znaju oni tocno sve,bez brige,nece se zabuniti pa da nam poklone koji postupak.  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

red pepper,
upadam ko padobranac, ali zašto minimalna stimulacija? 
ne vidim ti potpis, nagađam... možda PCOS?

----------


## red pepper

prirodni ivf sa klomifenom zbog anovulacije..to valjda zovu minimalno stimulirani postupak,ali racunaju (bar se nadam!) kao prirodni.

----------


## Inesz

mislim da u Rijeci klomifen računaju kao prirodnjak, ali provjeri.
jer, eto, u KBC Sestre Milosrdnice u Zg (Vinogradska) klomifen računaju kao stimulirani postupak.

----------


## red pepper

Meni doktor cijelo vrijeme govori da je to prirodni..ali mi je dr smiljan jednom prilikom nesto rekla kao da treba vidjeti gdje to spada..al nadam se da ce bit prirodni jer nisam imala vise od jednog folikula,a i sama sam platila klomifen.tj pucat cu si u glavu ako ispadne da sam popusila 2 postupka na tako glupi nacin..

----------


## Nera29

prirodni je, ne brini, al zasto si kupovala klomifen kad ide na recept?

----------


## red pepper

A rekli mi u ljekarni da ne ide na recept jer je uvoz iz italije pa nije na listi lijekova..a kupovala sam zadnji dan pa nisam imala prostora istrazivati..a prvi put mi dali u kbc-u,neka cura im je poklonila valjda visak..

----------


## bubicazubica

:fige: ..da bar je..bila bi hepi hepiiiiii :Smile: 




> To ti je mozda implantacija..

----------


## nova13

pozdrav curke! ja sam nova na forumu, već 4 dana kopam po netu svake slobodne minute i proučavam sve ovo... neznam da li mi je jasnije ili sam samo još više zbunjena svime... ja sam 20.prvi puta bila kod dr.S na konzultacijama, MM je obavio spermiogram,plivači su mu u punoj formi,a problem je u meni... Naime,ja sam prije 8 god bila na operaciji jajnika, laparoskopski čišćenje jajnika i jajovoda (gnojna upala). pokušavam zatrudnit skoro 2 god i ne uspjeva. ja sam otišla sa mojim otpusnim pismima iz bolnice i nekim kasnijim nalazima na konzultacije, znači to je tek prvi korak '' liječenja neplodnosti''. kad je dr.S vidjela otpusno pismo rekla mi je da bi ona preskocila hsg jer da sudeći po zahvatu u praksi su sve pacijentice nakon toga imale začepljene jajovode,te da smo zreli za MPO. dala nam je popis dokumentacije koju trebamo prikupiti,pa mene sad zanima što bi mogla očekivati kad se sa svim tim pojavimo opet kod nje, kakav je daljni postupak,što je slijedeće...? molim vas ako netko može neka mi napiše sve, jer nigdje ne mogu naći tako nešto.koliko god prčkam po netu ne nailazim na odgovore.... hvala unaprijed. i sretno svima!

----------


## Aerin

Ici cete odmah na vjerovatno prirodni IVF kada prikupite sve nalaze.
Imas pravo na 2 prirodna IVFa i na 4 stimulirana ali vjerujem da ces brzo biti trudna ako su samo jajovodi problem  :Wink: 

Samo polako doktorica ce ti sve objasniti na iducim konzultacijama.  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

nova13 dobrodošla pogledaj malo na netu o IVF-u vjerojatno je to što vas sljedeće čeka, po mom mišljenju to je dobro što preskačete HSG i inseminacije ovo ti ionako daje najbolje šanse, u prirodnom ciklusu se prati UZV tvoja ovulacija, ideš svaki drugi dan u bolnicu na UZV i onda na dan O je punkcija izvade ti jajnu stanicu i oplode, vrate je nazad za 3-5 dana i za 14 dana možeš provjeriti jesi trudna....eto u kratkim crtama

----------


## Antonella14

I ja sam na početku bila takvog razmišljanja,ali to onda dugo traje ako čekaš kad će tvoj dr. biti u smjeni,ili je na satanku,ili ima hitnu operaciju...a tvoj folikul neće čekati tvog dr.Znači ili ideš dr.koji je tu ili fulaš taj mjesec.Naravno svako ima pravo na svoje mišljenje  :Smile: 



> Ne slažem se da je svejedno. Imaš svog dr. s kojim dogovaraš tijek liječenja i koji ti odrađuje glavninu fm, punkcija, transfera...drugom dr.-u u ruke dopadneš u dežurstvu ili ako tvog dr. nema zbog go, bo ili drugih obveza.

----------


## Antonella14

bubicazubica,jesi dobila termin za Rijeku,kod kojeg si dr.?

----------


## Antonella14

po meni su svi troje stručni i jako ljubazni,tako da mi je svejedno kod koga idem na pregled,i ko će mi radit bilo šta vezano za MPO.Oni jesu svaki za sebe,ali s druge strane su ipak tim,s obzirom da svaki od njih radi sa svim pacijentima...sem naših kartona u kojima sve piše,moraju se između sebe dogovarati o pacijentima.


> Necu mijenjati..meni osobno jako smeta to sto se oni izmjenjuju.osjecam se nesigurno.jer dogovorim nesto sa svojim dr i onda drugi kaze nesto drugo..jer oni nisu tim,svatko je za sebe i ima svoje metode i onda imas problem jer ne znas kome vjerovati..ja sam odabrala manestra i bila bi najsretnija da mi nikada ne bude nitko drugi..a specijalizanti na meni sigurno nece vjezbati.. Sto su ti napravili? Ih je dr nadgledao uopce?

----------


## Antonella14

A čemu klomifen...ja sam u prirodnom postupku,ništa nisam pila.Imala sam jednu punkciju,ali je folikul bio bez jajne stanice


> Meni doktor cijelo vrijeme govori da je to prirodni..ali mi je dr smiljan jednom prilikom nesto rekla kao da treba vidjeti gdje to spada..al nadam se da ce bit prirodni jer nisam imala vise od jednog folikula,a i sama sam platila klomifen.tj pucat cu si u glavu ako ispadne da sam popusila 2 postupka na tako glupi nacin..

----------


## red pepper

mene buni malo jedna stvar vezana za hssg i začepljene jajovode. Meni je Manestar na konzultacijama crtao na papir što se događa kada su jajovodi začepljeni i znam da je rekao da bi hssg trebalo raditi i ako se preskače inseminacija jer da ako su jajovodi na određenom dijelu začepljeni (mislim da je rekao na krajevima) da ta tekućina ide u maternicu  i da to može dovesti do ispiranja ploda tj do neuspjeha IVF-a..a vidim da u praksi ako se ne ide na inseminaciju samo se preskače hsg..

nova13-sakupi sve nalaze i naruči se već u 4.mjesecu na konzultacije na koje odnesi sve nalaze.Ako je sve ok mislim da ćete već sa prvom sjedećom menstruacijom biti u prirodnom IVF-u..ili u stimuliranom ako vam se ne da prirodni..iako ne znam koliko je dr Smiljan baš fleksibilna za ispunjavanje želja..

----------


## Antonella14

Nova 13,Mali Mimi ti je sve dobro objasnila,samo nemoj da te obeshrabri ako ne uspije od prve.Ja sam krenula sa takvim optimizmom da će ići sve glatko, pa evo već godinu dana to traje.Samo opušteno i dosta strpljenja.Iskreno želim da kod tebe uspije od prve...opet kažem,samo strpljivo  :Smile:

----------


## Antonella14

[QUOTE=red pepper;2593079]mene buni malo jedna stvar vezana za hssg i začepljene jajovode. Meni je Manestar na konzultacijama crtao na papir što se događa kada su jajovodi začepljeni i znam da je rekao da bi hssg trebalo raditi i ako se preskače inseminacija jer da ako su jajovodi na određenom dijelu začepljeni (mislim da je rekao na krajevima) da ta tekućina ide u maternicu  i da to može dovesti do ispiranja ploda tj do neuspjeha IVF-a..a vidim da u praksi ako se ne ide na inseminaciju samo se preskače hsg..

red pepper,malo mi je nejasno šta si htjela reći,hssg se radi prvi da se vidi da li su jajovodi začepljeni,ne može ti radit ni inseminaciju ni IVF dok ne vide u kakvom su stanju jajovodi.U mom slučaju:prvo hssg,začepljeni jajovodi,zatim laparoskopija,opet začepljeni...znači nemoguća inseminacija,u obzir dolazi samo IVF.

----------


## red pepper

[QUOTE=Antonella14;2593091]


> mene buni malo jedna stvar vezana za hssg i začepljene jajovode. Meni je Manestar na konzultacijama crtao na papir što se događa kada su jajovodi začepljeni i znam da je rekao da bi hssg trebalo raditi i ako se preskače inseminacija jer da ako su jajovodi na određenom dijelu začepljeni (mislim da je rekao na krajevima) da ta tekućina ide u maternicu  i da to može dovesti do ispiranja ploda tj do neuspjeha IVF-a..a vidim da u praksi ako se ne ide na inseminaciju samo se preskače hsg..
> 
> red pepper,malo mi je nejasno šta si htjela reći,hssg se radi prvi da se vidi da li su jajovodi začepljeni,ne može ti radit ni inseminaciju ni IVF dok ne vide u kakvom su stanju jajovodi.U mom slučaju:prvo hssg,začepljeni jajovodi,zatim laparoskopija,opet začepljeni...znači nemoguća inseminacija,u obzir dolazi samo IVF.


željela sam reći da mi je doktor rekao da začepljeni jajovodi mogu uzrokovati i neuspjeh ivf-a pa mi nije jasno zašto se hssg ne radi i u slučajevima kada se već unaprijed zna da se neće raditi inseminacija (npr kod jako lošeg spermiograma).

----------


## red pepper

> A čemu klomifen...ja sam u prirodnom postupku,ništa nisam pila.Imala sam jednu punkciju,ali je folikul bio bez jajne stanice


Klomifen jer sam ga pitala da li mi ga može dati jer imam kasne ovulacije,a i anovulatorne cikluse..

----------


## Mali Mimi

Evo za nove dosta jednostavno a detaljno objašnjeno kako to sve skupa izgleda jest da je iz druge klinike, neki detalji su različiti ali procedura je manje više ista
http://betaplus.hr/korisno/14-prirunik-za-ivf.html

----------


## red pepper

> po meni su svi troje stručni i jako ljubazni,tako da mi je svejedno kod koga idem na pregled,i ko će mi radit bilo šta vezano za MPO.Oni jesu svaki za sebe,ali s druge strane su ipak tim,s obzirom da svaki od njih radi sa svim pacijentima...sem naših kartona u kojima sve piše,moraju se između sebe dogovarati o pacijentima.


meni ni najmanje nije svejedno..nije poanta tko će ti izmjeriti folikul na folikulometriji nego je poanta u odlukama o tijeku postupka, protokolu, odgovornosti, otvorenosti doktora za dogovor, brzini kojom se stvari odvijaju.Ja sam mogla odmah ići u stimulirani IVF da sam htjela,a ajd ti to predloži dr S ili čak dr V,sumnjam da će ti to proći..Tvoj će se doktor uvijek više potruditi oko tebe nego netko tko dođe odraditi nešto jer tvog dr nema jer ako ja sjedim kod njega na konzultacijama 45 minuta svaki mjesec i dogovaram i ispitujem sve i svašta onda on nije prema meni isti kao neki drugi dr kojeg vidim na 5 minuta s vremena na vrijeme....i kakav su oni tim kada meni moj dr propiše estrofem da mi zbog tankog endometrija ne propadne postupak, a drugi dr nakon toga kaže da to ne smijem piti pa pod cijenu toga da mi propadne postupak..ili ja nakon neuspjele punkcije od svog dr normalno dobijem duphaston da dobijem mestruaciju da mogu čim prije opet u postupak, da ne čekam svoj ludi ciklus,jer čovjek razmišlja i o tome, a jedna cura neleti na dr S na zamjeni u toj istoj situaciji i ne dobije duphaston ni ništa, a ciklusi joj po 3 mjeseca..a da je bio njen dr normalno bi joj propisao, kao i meni..

----------


## red pepper

[QUOTE=Antonella14;2593091]


> mene buni malo jedna stvar vezana za hssg i začepljene jajovode. Meni je Manestar na konzultacijama crtao na papir što se događa kada su jajovodi začepljeni i znam da je rekao da bi hssg trebalo raditi i ako se preskače inseminacija jer da ako su jajovodi na određenom dijelu začepljeni (mislim da je rekao na krajevima) da ta tekućina ide u maternicu  i da to može dovesti do ispiranja ploda tj do neuspjeha IVF-a..a vidim da u praksi ako se ne ide na inseminaciju samo se preskače hsg..
> 
> red pepper,malo mi je nejasno šta si htjela reći,hssg se radi prvi da se vidi da li su jajovodi začepljeni,ne može ti radit ni inseminaciju ni IVF dok ne vide u kakvom su stanju jajovodi.U mom slučaju:prvo hssg,začepljeni jajovodi,zatim laparoskopija,opet začepljeni...znači nemoguća inseminacija,u obzir dolazi samo IVF.


vidiš da je nova13 rekla da joj je dr S rekla da će preskočiti inseminaciju i hsg i ići odmah na ivf..zato sam se sjetila toga..

----------


## Mali Mimi

[QUOTE=red pepper;2593096]


> željela sam reći da mi je doktor rekao da začepljeni jajovodi mogu uzrokovati i neuspjeh ivf-a pa mi nije jasno zašto se hssg ne radi i u slučajevima kada se već unaprijed zna da se neće raditi inseminacija (npr kod jako lošeg spermiograma).


Za ovo sam i ja čula kao da se ta toksična tekućina može nakupljati u jajovodima i onda djelovati na plod, samo što napraviti u tom slučaju jedino riješenje je odstraniti jajovode a to je malo radikalniji zahvat za početak jer to može i ne mora biti slučaj kod svakog...to možda ima smisla nakon određenog broja neuspješnih postupaka

----------


## tigrical

Koliko cesto/rijetko vam se dogodi da nema vaseg dr.?! Meni samo dva puta!!!

----------


## red pepper

Ma meni ga nije bilo jednom u prvom postupku i dva puta u drugom..stalno radi nocne i onda tek popodne dolazi..ili bude vikend..valjda ja nemam srece..

----------


## nova13

mislim da mi se itzgubio post... meni je moj dr objašnjavao da obzirom na moje konstantne upale jajnika/rodnice/mjehura,stalno je nešto...  :Sad:  nije poželjno ići na hsg iz razloga što se i najmanja bakterija ukoliko postoji tekućinom kohja se ubrizgava može otići ''dublje'' i uzrokovati još veće probleme.
zanima me još pošto nisam iz ri,da li ja na UZV moram u Ri ili to mogu kod svog dr? jer mi nije baš blizu... a i radim...

----------


## tigrical

nova13 s obzirom da si nova na forumu treba neko vrijeme da ti se odobre postovi. Da, za hsg se mora imati ciste briseve ali cisti brisevi ti i tako trebaju za postupak. Mislis na utz za folikulometrije? Moras dolazit na humanu...

----------


## nova13

a koliko puta se ide?

----------


## bubicazubica

Nisam još bila kod svoje dr.jer je nema...a bez uputnice ne mogu se naručiti...



> bubicazubica,jesi dobila termin za Rijeku,kod kojeg si dr.?

----------


## a_je_to

*Nova* koliko si čekala na prve konzultacije od kad si se naručila? I što su ti rekli, čim skupiš sve potrebno da se javiš opet ili su te naručili za npr. 5.mjesec i rekli da sve obaviš do tada?

----------


## a_je_to

Više ne znam gdje sam pročitala (po cijele dane samo čitam) da su negdje duže, a negdje kraće liste čekanja za postupak, zbog lijekova. Čeka li se u Ri i koliko, ako su svi pregledi obavljeni, sve procedure zadovoljene? Treba li čekati i koliko i ako se ide u prirodni postupak? Postoji li još ono pravno i psihološko savjetovanje?

----------


## red pepper

> Više ne znam gdje sam pročitala (po cijele dane samo čitam) da su negdje duže, a negdje kraće liste čekanja za postupak, zbog lijekova. Čeka li se u Ri i koliko, ako su svi pregledi obavljeni, sve procedure zadovoljene? Treba li čekati i koliko i ako se ide u prirodni postupak? Postoji li još ono pravno i psihološko savjetovanje?


Nema tih savjetovanja više..A nema ni lista čekanja..U prirodni postupak možeš u principu odmah ciklus nakon konzultacija na koje si donijela sve potrebne nalaze. Nazoveš samo na 1.dc i najaviš se na folikulometriju na dan koji ti dr napiše na nalaz..A za stimulirani je meni  rekao da mu se javim 5-6 dana prije menstruacije radi lijekova tj kada mi ostanu zadnje 2 tablete duphastona za popiti..ali ja ću ići kod njega ranije tako da stignu naručiti lijekove ako slučajno ponestane..

----------


## pak

> Nisam još bila kod svoje dr.jer je nema...a bez uputnice ne mogu se naručiti...


Narucis se telefonom, pa onda do termina imas vremena po uputnicu kod svoje dr.

----------


## bubicazubica

Joj puno ti hvala na toj informaciji...
zovem sutra odmah !!

----------


## pak

Narucuju pocetkom mj. tako da imas cijeli tjedan vremena i uputnicu dobiti.

----------


## red pepper

Da,nemoj sutra zvati jer ce raspored dobiti najranije 31.3,a vjerojatnije 1.4.tako da oko 1. zovi da se narucis.i najbolje da za isti dan narucis i muza na spermiogram tako da cim pokupite nalaz odmah pricekate konzultacije.

----------


## Snekica

Šta se više ne mora slati faxom uputnica za naručivanje? Ok za nas 'stare' ali ovi koji se prvi put naručuju...  :Confused:

----------


## a_je_to

Ja sam morala faksirati uputnicu da bi me narucili.

----------


## pak

Ja sam nazvala narucila se i usput ih pitala sta tocno treba pisati na uputnici jer cu tek ici po nju, pa da mi nesto ne zbrljave. Nisam ustvari nikada faksirala, a nakon toliko vremena sto me nije bilo ispadam im kao nova. Jedino sto su me pitale za sta se narucujem, ja kazem konzultacije i stvar rijesena.

----------


## Antonella14

Ako već znaš da su jajovodi začepljeni,ne znam čemu radit hssg?...Ne znam,možda ja nisam dovoljno informirana..IVF se i radi zato što su začepljeni,i radi se punkcija folikula,zato što ne može proći kroz začepljen jajovod.Kad ponovo odeš,pitaj ga da ti malo pojasni ili drugog dr.

----------


## Antonella14

Na svakoj mojoj uputnici je dijagnoza sterilitet.Imala sam par puta problema sa mojom dr.jer mi je pisala krivu dijagnozu na uputnicu.

----------


## red pepper

Ja sam se bila osobno narucit,ali sam uputnicu donijela na dan konzultacija tek,,a narucila me normalno..

Antonella- ako meni ide ovo o zavepljenim jajovodima- ja sam bila na hsg-u i meni su jajovodi ok, ono sam pisala generalno kao nesto sto mi je dr rekao,a zbunjujuce mi je..nema veze..a osim toga nisu neprohodni jajovodi jedini razlog za ivf.los spermiogram je cesci razlog...

----------


## nova13

na prve konzultacije sam čekala oko 15 dana, i sada nam je rekla da prikupimo sve i da se onda naručimo da joj to predamo i da vidimo što ćemo dalje... da li netko zna koliko puta se ide na UZV radi praćenja i čekanja na O?

----------


## bubicazubica

I ponovo hvala na informaciji...



> Da,nemoj sutra zvati jer ce raspored dobiti najranije 31.3,a vjerojatnije 1.4.tako da oko 1. zovi da se narucis.i najbolje da za isti dan narucis i muza na spermiogram tako da cim pokupite nalaz odmah pricekate konzultacije.

----------


## Aerin

> na prve konzultacije sam čekala oko 15 dana, i sada nam je rekla da prikupimo sve i da se onda naručimo da joj to predamo i da vidimo što ćemo dalje... da li netko zna koliko puta se ide na UZV radi praćenja i čekanja na O?



Nema pravila..sva ovisi kada ce ti biti O. U 10om mj sam bila 12 puta na humanoj ukljucujuci i aih i pregled nakon aih to ti je bilo 3 puta tjedno i tako 3 tj., a u 12om sam bila sve skupa 3 puta ukljucujuci aih i pregled nakon aih.

Doktor procjenjuje da li ces dolaziti svaki drugi ili svaki treci dan, nema pravila.

----------


## nova13

Hvala, meni je malo to problematicno obzirom na posao i udaljenost... A valjda ce se sve nekako poklopit.. Zna li netko koliko cu cekati od iducih konzultacija do pocetka bilo kakvog postupka, bar okvirno, kakva su iskustva kod prirodnog ivf? Hvala jos jednom.

----------


## Aerin

A gle.. Ja isto nisam iz Rijeke i dolazila sam s busom osim na dan aih tada bi muz dosao samnom. Imam nekih 1:20 - 1:30 s busom do Ri i onda jos do bolnice. Posao mi je od 7-15 i objasnila sam sefu da cu za te dane koristiti bolovanje ili GO.
Nije bilo problema iako je meni osobno to islo na zivce.
Predpostavimo da ces na iduce konzult. doci sa svim
nalazima i vjerovatno ces onda odmah u iducem ciklusu na ivf ako kazes da necete radit hssg niti inseminacije.

----------


## red pepper

Kolika je u Ri minimalna pauza izmedju stimuliranih postupaka? Da li je to stvar dogovora s doktorom ili je striktno propisano?konkretno kratki protokol..radim si neke planove pa da znam..

----------


## mravak

koliko ja znam za ženu je dobro da prođe 4 do 6mj. između stimuliranih postupaka. To ovisi i kako žena podnese stimulaciju. Nadam se da ce ti jos netko odgovorit. Racunaj da mozes dobit i vise zaleđenih embrija pa bi poslije stim. isla u FET.

----------


## red pepper

Dogovorit cu ja onda nakon 4 mjeseca,6 mi je previse cekanja..a i nece to biti neka luda stimulacija..taman u desetom mjesecu da idem opet..a znam da moze biti zamrzavanja,ali ako bude sta zamrznuto to ubacim lako unutar ta 4 mjeseca..sad dok su godine jos na mojoj strani da natucem sto vise postupaka pa ce mi se valjda jednom i posreciti.

----------


## nova13

A da li se to ide u jutarnjem ili popodnevnom terminu na UZV ili kako se dogovorim sa dr.?

----------


## tigrical

Iskljucivo u jutarnjim satima. Mislim do 9 da se mora doci najkasnije.

----------


## red pepper

Nema dogovora bas oko toga..folikulometrije su ujutro od 8h..punkcije iza toga,a transferi iza 10h..humana radi do 15 h tako da popodne nista..mozda se koji put uspijes dogovoriti s doktorom da te malo kasnije primi ili nesto,ali to je sve iznimno..najbolje da te dane jednostavno podredis tome i uzmes bolovanje ili neplaceno...nemas puno izbora.

----------


## nova13

Ufff... Ali ok je to ako je rano ujutro jer radim dan ujutro, dan popodne, tako da se do 14 h stignem vratit doma. Hvala vam puno na informacijama.ja sam optimist i nadam se da cemo uspit iz prve, a svima vama zelim puno srece

----------


## Aerin

Do 8h se moras prijavit. Ponekad ces vec prije 9 bit gotova, a ponekad tek iza 11h jer dr do cca 9 pregleda one cure koje moraju na aih ili punkciju i nakon toga dr ide na punkcije, a cure cekaju.

Ja ne vidim problem ako radis i popodne. Lijepo ces si zamjenit smjenu, a doktoru uvijek mozes napomenut da ti je takav posao i da nisi iz Ri i utet ce te među prvima  :Wink:

----------


## red pepper

Ma moze se i do 9 prijaviti..a i jos malo kasnije da se dodje ne vjerujem da je problem..ja nikad ne cekam duze od pola sata..maximalno jednom 45 min i to kada jednog od dr nije bilo taj dan..sve u svemu,podnosljivo i ok..

----------


## Aerin

Imala si srece Red al stvarno jer kod dr. Vlasica se ceka ovako i to je normalno  :Wink: 
Ipak je na kraju zbog guzve i svega bolje bit kod Manestra  :Wink:

----------


## tigrical

> Ipak je na kraju zbog guzve i svega bolje bit kod Manestra


 :Shock:

----------


## pak

> Kolika je u Ri minimalna pauza izmedju stimuliranih postupaka? Da li je to stvar dogovora s doktorom ili je striktno propisano?konkretno kratki protokol..radim si neke planove pa da znam..


Neznam dali se sta mjenjalo sada,iako mi ne izgleda jer ja nakon kiret.u 2 mj. idem na dogovor za prirodnjak u 4. mj. Ja sam isla svaka 3 mj. i prirodnjak ubacila izmedju. Ako su i godine u pitanju ne odugovlaci se previse.

----------


## red pepper

Sta ozbiljno?nisam to povezivala s manestrom,mislila sam da i drugi toliko cekaju.. Ja se u 8 i pol prijavim i u 9  sam gotova u principu..najduze cekam tamo kod sestre u biti...znaci ovo je jos jedna potvrda da sam dobro izabrala  :Wink:

----------


## red pepper

Kakav je to smajlic tigrical? Jel to da se slazes ili ne slazes?haha..na mobu mi cudno pokazuje smajlice.

----------


## tigrical

Smajlić u šoku...ne slažem se.

----------


## red pepper

Sad se vec malo brinem..nesto konkretno ili tvoj dojam?

----------


## tigrical

Osoblje foruma i doktori koji čitaju jedva čekaju da komentiramo... imaš PP.

----------


## Antonella14

Pa naravno da se o vrsti postupka dogovaraš sa svojim dr.I ja sam mogla odmah ići na stimulirani IVF,ali se išlo nekim redom.Inseminacija nije dolazila u obzir,zatim u prirodnom ciklusu,i na kraju će doći stimulirani IVF.Ne znam,svaka žena je za sebe,ja imam redovne cikluse,ovulacije...sve u najboljem redu,sem nažalost,začepljenih jajovovda.     


> meni ni najmanje nije svejedno..nije poanta tko će ti izmjeriti folikul na folikulometriji nego je poanta u odlukama o tijeku postupka, protokolu, odgovornosti, otvorenosti doktora za dogovor, brzini kojom se stvari odvijaju.Ja sam mogla odmah ići u stimulirani IVF da sam htjela,a ajd ti to predloži dr S ili čak dr V,sumnjam da će ti to proći..Tvoj će se doktor uvijek više potruditi oko tebe nego netko tko dođe odraditi nešto jer tvog dr nema jer ako ja sjedim kod njega na konzultacijama 45 minuta svaki mjesec i dogovaram i ispitujem sve i svašta onda on nije prema meni isti kao neki drugi dr kojeg vidim na 5 minuta s vremena na vrijeme....i kakav su oni tim kada meni moj dr propiše estrofem da mi zbog tankog endometrija ne propadne postupak, a drugi dr nakon toga kaže da to ne smijem piti pa pod cijenu toga da mi propadne postupak..ili ja nakon neuspjele punkcije od svog dr normalno dobijem duphaston da dobijem mestruaciju da mogu čim prije opet u postupak, da ne čekam svoj ludi ciklus,jer čovjek razmišlja i o tome, a jedna cura neleti na dr S na zamjeni u toj istoj situaciji i ne dobije duphaston ni ništa, a ciklusi joj po 3 mjeseca..a da je bio njen dr normalno bi joj propisao, kao i meni..

----------


## Argente

> Osoblje foruma i doktori koji čitaju jedva čekaju da komentiramo... imaš PP.


Hvala, partibrejkeru.
Samo bih dodala da je ovo demokratski forum, svatko ima pravo veličati svog doktora!
Isto važi i za blaćenje, dok imate dokaze...hvaliti možete i bez dokaza, to nije utuživo  :Grin:

----------


## Argente

> koliko ja znam za ženu je dobro da prođe 4 do 6mj. između stimuliranih postupaka. To ovisi i kako žena podnese stimulaciju. Nadam se da ce ti jos netko odgovorit. Racunaj da mozes dobit i vise zaleđenih embrija pa bi poslije stim. isla u FET.


Ovo je stara škola, kod nas je još uvijek popularno svima govoriti da je potrebno pola godine da se tijelo oporavi od stimulacije a to je jako individualno. Onima s hiperom sigurno je, možda i duže, ali low responderima je npr. dovoljno i jedan mjesec. Dakle, imamo faktor ženskog podnošenja stimulacije, i faktor liječničkog stava...u svakom slučaju, teško je ovako unaprijed procijeniti.

----------


## Argente

> meni ni najmanje nije svejedno..nije poanta tko će ti izmjeriti folikul na folikulometriji nego je poanta u odlukama o tijeku postupka, protokolu, odgovornosti, otvorenosti doktora za dogovor, brzini kojom se stvari odvijaju.Ja sam mogla odmah ići u stimulirani IVF da sam htjela,a ajd ti to predloži dr S ili čak dr V,sumnjam da će ti to proći..Tvoj će se doktor uvijek više potruditi oko tebe nego netko tko dođe odraditi nešto jer tvog dr nema jer ako ja sjedim kod njega na konzultacijama 45 minuta svaki mjesec i dogovaram i ispitujem sve i svašta onda on nije prema meni isti kao neki drugi dr kojeg vidim na 5 minuta s vremena na vrijeme....i kakav su oni tim kada meni moj dr propiše estrofem da mi zbog tankog endometrija ne propadne postupak, a drugi dr nakon toga kaže da to ne smijem piti pa pod cijenu toga da mi propadne postupak..ili ja nakon neuspjele punkcije od svog dr normalno dobijem duphaston da dobijem mestruaciju da mogu čim prije opet u postupak, da ne čekam svoj ludi ciklus,jer čovjek razmišlja i o tome, a jedna cura neleti na dr S na zamjeni u toj istoj situaciji i ne dobije duphaston ni ništa, a ciklusi joj po 3 mjeseca..a da je bio njen dr normalno bi joj propisao, kao i meni..


Xčina na ovo!
I meni se jako rijetko dešavalo da mog doktora nema, ali bit će da to ovisi o doktoru; jedan vječito visi tamo, drugo dvoje malo rjeđe (možete pogađati tko je tko  :Grin: ) eto to je moje iskustvo.

----------


## tigrical

> Xčina na ovo!
> I meni se jako rijetko dešavalo da mog doktora nema, ali bit će da to ovisi o doktoru; jedan vječito visi tamo, drugo dvoje malo rjeđe (možete pogađati tko je tko ) eto to je moje iskustvo.


Ajde da i ti pohvalis svog doktora!!!

----------


## Argente

> Ajde da i ti pohvalis svog doktora!!!


Je je, ajde nije loš...skoro k'o tvoj  :Razz:

----------


## red pepper

argente,mozda je tvoj dr stalno na humanoj  jer mu ne trebaju pare pa ne preferira nocne smjene kao taj drugi kojeg cesce nema  :Razz:

----------


## Aerin

Ne, nije to.. Nas dr. je stvarno super, a radi i privatno pa si i tamo zaradi nesto :p

Kako god ako beba br. 2 ne dođe prirodno opet cu k njemu  :Smile:

----------


## red pepper

a istina je to što kažeš..sve ovisi o reakciji osobe..Ali stvarno mislim da bi 2-3 mjeseca bilo dosta osim u slučaju neke gadne hiperstimulacije..i još u međuvremenu otić u saunu par puta izbacit to sve iz sebe..
mene je samo zanimalo da li su oni ful strogi oko toga tipa da imaju baš pravilo da mora proći točno određeni broj mjeseci..

----------


## red pepper

ovo se odnosi argente na tvoj post, zaboravila sam staviti citat..

----------


## Nera29

malo ne pratim i propustim sesiju hvaljenja doktora  :Wink:  a bas sam htjela rec da je moj super  :Wink: 

*red pepper* sve ovisi o tvojoj reakciji na stimulaciju i o tome kako se osjecas nakon toga, pa se prema tome odreduje koliko je najbolja pauza, doktor ce te pitati i kako se osjecas i da li si spremna sad ili bi jos malo pauze, bitno je da se ti osjecas ok sama sa sobom, nemoj forsirati ako ti treba jos mjesec da ti se organizam vrati na sebe, mjesec dva simo tamo ionako nista ne znace kad sve pogledamo...

----------


## red pepper

> malo ne pratim i propustim sesiju hvaljenja doktora  a bas sam htjela rec da je moj super 
> 
> *red pepper* sve ovisi o tvojoj reakciji na stimulaciju i o tome kako se osjecas nakon toga, pa se prema tome odreduje koliko je najbolja pauza, doktor ce te pitati i kako se osjecas i da li si spremna sad ili bi jos malo pauze, bitno je da se ti osjecas ok sama sa sobom, nemoj forsirati ako ti treba jos mjesec da ti se organizam vrati na sebe, mjesec dva simo tamo ionako nista ne znace kad sve pogledamo...


a šta se ima neke dugoročnije nuspojave od tih lijekova?ja sam nekako mislila da nuspojave traju dok se hormoni uzimaju i da je drugi mjesec već sve normalno. Naravno osim ako dođe do hiperstimulacije što ne vjerujem da će se desiti sa predviđenim sredstvima od hzzo-a..

----------


## tigrical

Dugorocnija nuspojava bi bila cista npr.

----------


## red pepper

> Dugorocnija nuspojava bi bila cista npr.


a da li cista nastaje od nekog folikula koji nije punktiran jer nije bio dovoljne veličine ili nekako drugačije? Da li ciste same odu ili treba terapija ili ne daj Bože operacija?Nikad nisam imala cistu na jajnicima pa nemam pojma ništa..

----------


## bubicazubica

Novost-danas vadila hormone i markere...predala uputnicu teti sestri na humanoj...i drugi tjedan konzultacije..još ne znam točan datum...ali brzo :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

Klomifeni vole napravit cistu. Svi folikuli se moraju ispunktirati. A cista...ili ode sama (pukne u slijedecem ciklusu) ili dobijes tablete (obicno Duphaston) ili zavrsis na operaciji. Nema pravila. Ja sam imala sve tri opcije.

----------


## red pepper

> Ne, nije to.. Nas dr. je stvarno super, a radi i privatno pa si i tamo zaradi nesto :p
> 
> Kako god ako beba br. 2 ne dođe prirodno opet cu k njemu


haha kako branite svog doktorića. Kao da sam u osinje gnijezdo takla.  :Smile: 
Taj vaš doktor je mene najvećeg pesimistu na svijetu skoro uvjerio da će mi postupak sto posto uspjeti i da sam sto posto trudna. I onda sam se samo duplo više razočarala i duplo mi je teže palo kad sam skužila da naravno niš od toga..

----------


## red pepper

> Klomifeni vole napravit cistu. Svi folikuli se moraju ispunktirati. A cista...ili ode sama (pukne u slijedecem ciklusu) ili dobijes tablete (obicno Duphaston) ili zavrsis na operaciji. Nema pravila. Ja sam imala sve tri opcije.


Cista boli ili se samo vidi na ultrazvuku? Meni nije punktirao neke manje folikule kad sam bila na klomifenu koliko mi se čini..nadam se da me neće još i to zakačiti..u biti bolje da ništa više ne pitam jer što više pitam više saznajem..bolje da živim u neznanju  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

Eeee, vidis da je ipak bilo pozitivnih pomaka - najveci pesimista na svijetu se bar malo pokolebao i vjerovao u dobro!

----------


## tigrical

> Cista boli ili se samo vidi na ultrazvuku? Meni nije punktirao neke manje folikule kad sam bila na klomifenu koliko mi se čini..nadam se da me neće još i to zakačiti..u biti bolje da ništa više ne pitam jer što više pitam više saznajem..bolje da živim u neznanju


Oboje! Moze i bolit, moze ti kasnit M, a moze se vidjet tek na utz. Bolje se informirati, naravno! Ali ti ides iz granice u granicu - ŠBBKBB! Pusti sve moguce nuspojave, tko kaze da ces ih imat. Ti si imala tanak endo i prazne folikule za koje tvrdis da su od Klomifena a ja sam imala puno lijepih folikula i JS i debel endo ali pobrala cistu. Ajde opustenije!

----------


## nina32

> Klomifeni vole napravit cistu. Svi folikuli se moraju ispunktirati. A cista...ili ode sama (pukne u slijedecem ciklusu) ili dobijes tablete (obicno Duphaston) ili zavrsis na operaciji. Nema pravila. Ja sam imala sve tri opcije.


ili ti je maknu za vrijeme punkcije (ja bila u OA)

----------


## red pepper

> Eeee, vidis da je ipak bilo pozitivnih pomaka - najveci pesimista na svijetu se bar malo pokolebao i vjerovao u dobro!


i onda pao na pod ko trula kruška  :Smile: 
ne volim kad se načme moj pesimizam jer mi je to obrambeni mehanizam koji mi olakšava život  :Smile: jer kad očekuješ loše,a ispadne dobro nemaš pojma koja je to neočekivana sreća, a kad je loše nema razočarenja jer sam to i očekivala...

----------


## tigrical

> ili ti je maknu za vrijeme punkcije (ja bila u OA)


I to sam zaboravila! I tako su mi je punktirali.

----------


## Mali Mimi

red pepper takva sam i ja što se pesimizma tiče, to mi je isto obrambeni mehanizam

----------


## a_je_to

> Novost-danas vadila hormone i markere...predala uputnicu teti sestri na humanoj...i drugi tjedan konzultacije..još ne znam točan datum...ali brzo


Kod koga si se naručila? I za koliko su gotovi nalazi hormona i markera i gdje se vade?

----------


## bubicazubica

Zapisala me kod Smiljanice..
nalazi su gotovi za tjedan dana,ja sam sve povadila na poliklinici,ranom zorom...

----------


## pak

O lijepo je znati da ima jos pesimista, mene su sestre znale pitati sta sam tako sutljiva i tmurna na folikulometriji ili transferu, a ja sam samo bila recimo oprezna.  Po prirodi sam poprilicno lajava i ni najmanje tmurna ali tamo skroz neki drugi film.
 Cure zna li neko dali se AMH vadi u Rijeci ili negdje u Istri ?

----------


## tigrical

Nema u Ri a mislim da ni u Istri. Ne znam kod privatnih lab... Ja vadila i slala u Zg i dobila postom nalaz.

----------


## pak

> Nema u Ri a mislim da ni u Istri. Ne znam kod privatnih lab... Ja vadila i slala u Zg i dobila postom nalaz.


Ma to sam si i mislila, nisam nista nasla na netu. Di si vadila u lab. u DZ i sama slala ili privatno. Ne ide mi se do Zg sam za to a izvadila bih ionako na svoju ruku, ako sam dobro shvatila ne ide na uputnicu?

----------


## tigrical

Vadila kod Bulatovica na Zametu jer oni rade serum i sama slala u Zg HP expresom + uplatnica. Proguglaj, ima negdje detaljno objasnjeno sa svim brojevima za uplatu i adresom za slanje. Ako ne nadjes, iskopat cu ja.

----------


## pak

Ok, hvala.

----------


## red pepper

Ima ima pesimista..mene dr vlasic jednom kao nije htio pustiti van dok se ne nasmijem koliko sam ozbiljna bila..na krajubje odustao  :Smile: ..tamo kad dodjem jednostavno mi je muka,ne znam sta me pukne..

A sto se amh tice jesi sigurna da Sunce to ne vadi? Ja znam da dodje 300 kn i kao da mi odnekud da tamo vade..

Ja isto razmisljam da to izvadim jer me strah slabe rezerve jajnika,ali imam 32 god pa ne znam da li zurim..fsh mi je 7,12 pa mislim da mozda za sada nema potrebe..ili?

----------


## Aerin

Red vadi sunce, ja sam im u 8om mj slala e-mail. Oko 360kn je i nalazi su gotovi za cca 30 dana.

----------


## pak

Pa nisam sigurna za Sunce, probati cu drugi tjedan nazvati i provjeriti. 
E sada ja punim uskoro 37. fsh mi je od uvijek od 9-11, lh izmedju 6 i 9. Slaba reakcija na stimulaciju, tako da sumljam da bi mogla dobiti neki super nalaz ali eto da i to obavim. Za antralne folik. sam nasla gdje obaviti, jedino me ovo zivcira. 
red pepper ja na tvom mjestu nebi zurila, iz prilozenog se vidi da ni nisam, odradi koju stimulaciju i onda ces znati koju vise, steta bacanje love unaprijed.

----------


## Aerin

Pak kad ti kazem da vade, a vadi i medico.
U Suncu u Rijeci rade i nifty test  :Wink: 
Nazovi ih ili im mail posalji. Meni su rekli da vade samo sto sam ja ostala trudna pa ga nisam vadila, a planirala sam prije stimulacije.

Zasto mislis da ne vade? Na cijeniku od medica je isto AMH al je cini mi se nesto skuplji nego u suncu.

----------


## Aerin

Evo u Medicu je 385,00 kn al ti ne pise AMH nego Antimullerov hormon  :Wink:

----------


## red pepper

Hvala aerin,ocito je onda negdje drugdje 300kn..dobro da imam informaciju kad se odlucim..

Pak- u pravu si.odradit cu koju stimulaciju prije svakako.malo me brine sto neki na klomifenu dobiju i po 5-6 folikula,a ja jedva jedan ili dva..i to jos prazna..ali mozda to nema veze sa rezervom jajnika..a kakva je to pretraga antralnih folikula? Da li dr na ultrazvuku moze vidjeti koliko ima antralnih folikula i tako procijeniti rezerve jajnih stanica?ili to nije mjerilo?koliko bi ih trebalo biti da se moze reci da je ok?

----------


## Aerin

Da doktor ti na uzv moze provjeriti antralce ali mislim da je amh ipak najbolji pokazatelj i mislim da bi fa sve cure trebale vaditi prije stimulacije kako bi doktor uopce mogao odrediti stimulaciju tj. da ne budes low responder ili pak u hiperu.
Naravno na nasu zalist u Rijeci to ne rade, a isto ne obracaju paznju niti na stitnjacu tako da moramo biti sami svoji doktori  :Wink: 

Edit: u Suncu je oko 300kn Red, posalji im mail jako brzo odgovaraju ili ih jednostavno nazoves  :Wink:

----------


## tigrical

Red pepper, nisi ni krenula u MPO vode a vec panika. Napisala sam ti i prije da je odlicno informirati se ali cemu panika unaprijed - sta ako... AMH je odlican pokazatelj ali eto kod mene nije mjerodavan...nizak je a imam odlicne reakcije sto u prirodnjaku, sto na Klomifenu i u stimulaciji. Draze mi je kad cure ne ulijecu u prvi postupak sa krilaticom mi cemo uspijeti iz prve ali ni pesimizam mi nije bas pokretac!

----------


## red pepper

> Red pepper, nisi ni krenula u MPO vode a vec panika. Napisala sam ti i prije da je odlicno informirati se ali cemu panika unaprijed - sta ako... AMH je odlican pokazatelj ali eto kod mene nije mjerodavan...nizak je a imam odlicne reakcije sto u prirodnjaku, sto na Klomifenu i u stimulaciji. Draze mi je kad cure ne ulijecu u prvi postupak sa krilaticom mi cemo uspijeti iz prve ali ni pesimizam mi nije bas pokretac!


ma nisam uopće u panici. možda ostavljam krivi dojam.Više sam control freak  :Smile:  volim unaprijed sve istražiti pa ako je dobro onda super,a ako nije da se odmah može nešto na tom polju napraviti..ja sam muža već nakon 6 mjeseci rada na djetetu za svaki slučaj poslala na spermiogram..i eto ti iznenađenja..a mogli smo još pola godine, godinu pokušavati i živcirati se i završiti na kraju opet na istom mjestu samo kasnije...tako da nije loše nekad i pesimistično razmišljati i djelovati..može ubrzati stvari  :Smile: 

Ja ću sto posto nakon 2 IVF-a ako ne uspiju ići napraviti imunološke pretrage, taj amh i još ću do tada istražiti što se sve može..Možda se neke stvari tako otkriju i spriječe/izliječe..


i nažalost najvjerojatnije ovaj put neću stići na kavu ,još uvijek kombiniram kako da uskladim to što mi je uletilo s kavom,ali ako ne stignem tigrical sreetno!!!!

----------


## red pepper

> Evo u Medicu je 385,00 kn al ti ne pise AMH nego Antimullerov hormon


Da, Medico je u cijenama nenadmašan..Sunce ima puno bolje cijene, barem što se laboratorijskih pretraga..

----------


## red pepper

> Da doktor ti na uzv moze provjeriti antralce ali mislim da je amh ipak najbolji pokazatelj i mislim da bi fa sve cure trebale vaditi prije stimulacije kako bi doktor uopce mogao odrediti stimulaciju tj. da ne budes low responder ili pak u hiperu.
> Naravno na nasu zalist u Rijeci to ne rade, a isto ne obracaju paznju niti na stitnjacu tako da moramo biti sami svoji doktori 
> 
> Edit: u Suncu je oko 300kn Red, posalji im mail jako brzo odgovaraju ili ih jednostavno nazoves


Da, to za štitnjaču mi je isto baš čudno..Ja sam M. 2 puta nalaz tsh od 4,20 gurnula pod nos da pogleda i kaže šta da radim, a on kaže da je to sve u redu čim je u referntnim vrijednostima.A nije to samo on, bila sam ja i privatno kod Vlastelića na pregledu još prije humane i on mi je rekao da ako je u ref vrijednostima da se ne treba time zamarati..

A svugdje piše da tsh mora biti od 1,5-2 za mpo jer ga sama stimulacija povisuje..Ja znam da oni nisu endokrinolozi,ali morali bi o tome voditi računa i uputiti nas dalje..Jer štitnjača itekako može biti uzrok neplodnosti..i lako za nas koji kopamo stalno nešto i istražujemo,mi ćemo se snaći,ali ima cura koje doslovno nemaju pojma o ničemu..Ja imam poznanicu kojoj su vratili dvostanični embrio u Zagrebu i ona misli da je trudna i čudi se zašto već nema simptome..ona znači ne zna ni da transfer nije jednako trudnoća,a kamoli da je čula za tsh,amh,imunologiju..A očito joj ni doktori nisu jako pametni kada joj nisu bili u stanju niti reći da dvostanični embrio i nije neko veselje..

----------


## dino84

red pepper, ja sam na klomifenima dobila jedva jedan folikul, a sada u zadnjoj stimulaciji sam dobila 15 js. Tako da ako ne reagiraš na klomifen, ne mora značiti da nećeš reagirati dobro na stimulaciju. I ja sam redovito ciklus poslije klomifena imala ogromne ciste na jajnicima, ali nije mi stanjio endometrij.

----------


## red pepper

tome se dino i ja nadam.. jer ipak klomifen i prava stimulacija djeluju na skroz suprotan način..klomifeni koliko znam samo zavaravaju tijelo da mu fali estrogena i tako potiču vlastitu proizvodnju fsh i lh,a puregoni, gonali & co. su sami po sebi fsh ili fsh i lh..Tako da znam da je moguće da ok reagiram na stimulaciju usprkos lošoj reakciji na klomifen..

----------


## pak

> Pak kad ti kazem da vade, a vadi i medico.
> U Suncu u Rijeci rade i nifty test 
> Nazovi ih ili im mail posalji. Meni su rekli da vade samo sto sam ja ostala trudna pa ga nisam vadila, a planirala sam prije stimulacije.
> 
> Zasto mislis da ne vade? Na cijeniku od medica je isto AMH al je cini mi se nesto skuplji nego u suncu.


Ma krivo sam se izrazila, nisam ih kontaktirala samo sam pretrazivala ali komp. mi je stekao pa sam se uz grozan pms samo iznervirala jer nisam nasla taj cjenik  :Mad: . Ali super hvala na info.

----------


## Argente

O red, bravo, jesi sve iskombinovala...podsjećaš me na mene nekad...samo luđu  :Laughing: 
Teško da će ti netko dati uputnice za imunološke pretrage nakon samo 2 neuspjela IVF-a, al živi bili pa vidjeli.
O antralnim folikulima: http://www.advancedfertility.com/antralfollicles.htm
BTW, ja mislim suprotno od Aerin, da su antralci puno bitniji prediktor uspješnosti nego AMH.

----------


## red pepper

Onda cemo da istrazimo i te antralce  :Smile:  hvala na linku.

Zezaj ti mene samo,ali pazi da kad odlucis ici na drugo dijete da se ja do tada toliko ne usavrsim u svemu tome da ne bi ti u moju mpo kliniku dosla  :Smile: 

A uputnicu ce mi za te pretrage moja dr opce prakse sigurno dati,dala mi je cak i za spolne hormone kad mi je trebalo..

----------


## Nera29

> Zezaj ti mene samo,ali pazi da kad odlucis ici na drugo dijete da se ja do tada toliko ne usavrsim u svemu tome da ne bi ti u moju mpo kliniku dosla


Iskreno ti zelim da ti cim prije uspije i da ne stignes nista  usavrsiti...
...kao dugogodisnji inventar na humanoj mogu reci da su nekako najbrze i najbolje prolazile cure koje pojma o nicemu nisu imale... ono kad ti kaze...doktor je tako rekao i ja sam tako napravila  :Wink: 
Da mogu.. rado bih se vratila u to blazeno neznaje...al jednom kad pijemo s izvora informacija uvijek zelimo samo jos...

----------


## Mali Mimi

red pepper kažeš da ti je dr. dala uputnicu čak i za spolne hormone ovo dvoje se uopće ne da uspoređivati pretrage na svu imunologiju dođu cca 30 000 kn a za spolne hormone ispod 1000 tako da :Unsure:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Iskreno ti zelim da ti cim prije uspije i da ne stignes nista  usavrsiti...
> ...kao dugogodisnji inventar na humanoj mogu reci da su nekako najbrze i najbolje prolazile cure koje pojma o nicemu nisu imale... ono kad ti kaze...doktor je tako rekao i ja sam tako napravila 
> Da mogu.. rado bih se vratila u to blazeno neznaje...al jednom kad pijemo s izvora informacija uvijek zelimo samo jos...


Jest Nera29 tu si upravu!

----------


## red pepper

> Iskreno ti zelim da ti cim prije uspije i da ne stignes nista  usavrsiti...
> ...kao dugogodisnji inventar na humanoj mogu reci da su nekako najbrze i najbolje prolazile cure koje pojma o nicemu nisu imale... ono kad ti kaze...doktor je tako rekao i ja sam tako napravila 
> Da mogu.. rado bih se vratila u to blazeno neznaje...al jednom kad pijemo s izvora informacija uvijek zelimo samo jos...


Ja nama svima želim da što prije uspijemo i da nastavimo razgovore na nekim drgim temema..

Ma psihički je možda lakše kada ništa ne znaš i radiš što ti se kaže,ali ja nisam taj tip..Mene generalno sve interesira i sve proučavam, ne samo ovo..a meni je nezamislivo biti u ovome,a nemati pojma o ničemu..jer ja niti ne vjerujem doktoru 100%, tj. ne da mu ne vjerujem nego sam svjesna da on zna o meni samo ono što mu ja kažem i što vidi na ultrazvuku, pa onda želim znati što više da mu mogu ukazati ako treba na neke probleme ili ga podsjetiti na nešto ako vidim da je on zanemario..

----------


## red pepper

> red pepper kažeš da ti je dr. dala uputnicu čak i za spolne hormone ovo dvoje se uopće ne da uspoređivati pretrage na svu imunologiju dođu cca 30 000 kn a za spolne hormone ispod 1000 tako da


A znam da su jako skupe..Ali pokušati ću. Možda parcijalno nekako se dogovorim s njom, svaki mjesec da mi da za dio pa da se njoj toliko ne primjeti..nemam pojma..Uglavnom ako postoji ikakva mogućnost da mi da dati će mi jer je stvarno presavršena doktorica..
Glavni razlog što malo brzam je to što sam  imala slučaj raka dojke u obitelji i samo zato bih htjela napraviti sve što bi potencijalno moglo pomoći da broj stimulacija smanjim na minimum..jer me baš strah..

----------


## red pepper

> red pepper kažeš da ti je dr. dala uputnicu čak i za spolne hormone ovo dvoje se uopće ne da uspoređivati pretrage na svu imunologiju dođu cca 30 000 kn a za spolne hormone ispod 1000 tako da


ma svjesna sam da se ne može uspoređivati cjenovno.To sam htjela reći u smislu da dr opće prakse zapravo ne smije u načelu davati uputnicu za spolne hormone ,ali se ona sjetila neke bolesti hipofize pa je kao razlog vađenja to navela..htjela sam reći to u kontekstu da je jako voljna pomoći..mogla je samo reći to daje ginekolog i doviđenja..

----------


## cranky

Red stvarno si ga zabrijala  :Laughing:  Kužim tvoj strah i želju da sve bude što prije gotovo, ali do imunologije je na žalost dug put. 99% sam sigurna da ti tvoja dr nema na osnovu čega dat uputnicu za to, bez obzira koliko željela pomoć. Po meni, ti bi trebala ganjat svoj dosta visoki tsh, koji bi bio idealan između 1-2, a nikako preko 3. Problem je samo što su naši dr zapeli u 19 stoljeću i nisu čuli za internet ni napredak i nova saznanja, pa je njima i dalje tsh od 5 super  :Sad:

----------


## red pepper

Po nalazu od proslog tjedna mi je tsh 1,79.krenula sam to rjesavati,vec se kod endokrinologa narucila,ali sam otkazala kad su se nalazi misteriozno popravili..ponovit cu za par mjeseci da vidim kakva je situacija..a ovo ostalo kako bude..ionako je dosta toga sreca i splet okolnosti..ne zavaravam se ja da cu sutra izaci iz mpo voda,samo zelim preduhitriti mozda neke probleme.

----------


## Mali Mimi

red pepper možda ostaneš trudna baš u sljedećem pokušaju otkud znaš da nećeš pa nemate vi neku groznu dijagnozu a čak i da imate opet se može desiti relativo brzo, znam jedan slučaj za ženu  30 god pred samu menopauzu zatrudnila iz prve tako da tu ništa nije pravilo, sve ovisi kako ti grah padne (kako bi naša ina rekla) i to je stvarno tako

----------


## red pepper

Pozlatile ti se rijeci..znam da nema pravila,ali vjerojatno meni nece grah pasti tako brzo na pravo mjesto  :Smile:  u svakom slucaju idem za 2 tjedna na pregled da vidim da li se od klomifena okotila kakva cista i onda pocetkom petog mjeseca u prvu stimulaciju..pa cu bit pametnija..

----------


## bubicazubica

ne daj se obeshrabriti pepper!!!!!!!!!
...a vama ostalim curkama hvala na dobrim i korisnim informacijama,tako da sam u roku ,kao za domaću zadaću napravila i skupila sve nalaze,obavila pretrage...i sad čekam srijedu za prve konzultacije :Smile:

----------


## red pepper

Evo samo update u vezi amh.u suncu vadjenje kosta 365kn,danas sam pitala..nalaz se ceka 15-20 dana.

----------


## a_je_to

Jel se racuna postupak ako u prirodnom ivf nema jajne stanice, odnosno folikuli budu prazni?

----------


## red pepper

Cim se upotrijebi igla to se racuna kao iskoristeni postupak..

----------


## Inesz

ovo s iglama.... igle se steriliziraju i koriste do 4-5 puta. e, pa sad...

----------


## red pepper

A dobro,tako kazu..ajmo onda rec ako se pocne punkcija bez obzira kako zavrsi..mada meni su svaki put vadili iz omota,bila je nova ispod cekica  :Smile:

----------


## pak

> ne daj se obeshrabriti pepper!!!!!!!!!
> ...a vama ostalim curkama hvala na dobrim i korisnim informacijama,tako da sam u roku ,kao za domaću zadaću napravila i skupila sve nalaze,obavila pretrage...i sad čekam srijedu za prve konzultacije


Bravo za dobro obavljenom zadacom i sretno na konzultacijama!
Ja cu morati preskociti i ovaj mjesec, nadam se da ce se u 5. mj.  uspijeti sve posloziti pa da startamo.

----------


## red pepper

Da li je normalno dobiti menstruaciju za vrijeme uzimanja duphastona?danas mi je 8.dan uzimanja i jos 2 dana moram,a bolu me kao da cu svaki cas dobiti..ako dobijem prestajem piti iako mi je rekao 10 dana?

----------


## Aerin

Da, neke cure prokrvare i na utricima i na duficima..
Ja osobno nisam nikad uvijek 2-3-4 dana nakon zadnje tabl

----------


## bubicazubica

:Smile: 
hvala...
...još ako se čudom štogod uhvati ovaj mj.prirodno...nikad se ne zna :Smile: ..
...i tebi sretno u 5 mj!!!!!



> Bravo za dobro obavljenom zadacom i sretno na konzultacijama!
> Ja cu morati preskociti i ovaj mjesec, nadam se da ce se u 5. mj.  uspijeti sve posloziti pa da startamo.

----------


## Inesz

> A dobro,tako kazu..ajmo onda rec ako se pocne punkcija bez obzira kako zavrsi..mada meni su svaki put vadili iz omota,bila je nova ispod cekica


je li taj omot igle bio original pakiranje? 

resterilizirane igle nalaze se isto u omotu.

cijena igle za aspiraciju folikula je oko 500 - 600 kn. iako su te igle namjenjene za jednokratnu, mi pacijenti znamo da se gotovo na svim klinikama resteriliziraju i upotrebljavaju 4-5 puta.

tako da ova spika sa računjenjem postupka kao "iskorištenog ako se upotrijebi igla" i nije baš održiva.

----------


## red pepper

Hvala aerin..mada mi je i dalje samo pritisak i boli me,ali nisam jos dobila..

Inesz-pokidala je bas omot i sigurno je bilo novo,ali to moze biti puka slucajnost..jednom moraju uzeti i novu  :Smile:  pa je valjda to bilo ta dva puta slucajno..a nije igla razlog nego moraju nekako odrediti koji je to trenutak u kojem se postupak racuna kao iskoristen..ne mogu reci punkcija jer je objektivno moguce da ne mogu iz nekog razloga aspirirati folikul pa kazu od kad upotrijebe iglu,bilo novu bilo second hand..

----------


## bubicazubica

Dan curke..
evo mojih nalaza 

nalazi markera-sve negativno. a hormona:
LH   5.47
FSH  7.25
PROLAKTIN   498.8
ESTRADIOL   181.9
TESTOSTERON   0.507

sutra konzultacije

----------


## a_je_to

Bubicezubice,sretno danas na konzultacijama. Javi se da cujemo kako je proslo...

----------


## bubicazubica

:Smile: 
hvala!!!!!!
javim obavezno....



> Bubicezubice,sretno danas na konzultacijama. Javi se da cujemo kako je proslo...

----------


## boss of me

pozdrav cure!
nova sam ovdje, pa imam nekoliko općih pitanja. 
htjeli bismo krenuti u mpo, nakon spontanog u 11. tjednu i kiretaže, jer smo i do ove trudnoće došli nakon dugotrajnog truda.
ne bismo željeli puno čekati, pa bih pripremila sve što je prije moguće.
zadnju papu sam radila u 11. mjesecu, briseve prije 2 tjedna, hormone prije jedno 2 godine, ako ne i više.
trebam li hormone i papu ponoviti? sg će mm napraviti.
s obzirom na spontani, što bi još bilo pametno napraviti?

pitam ovdje, jer liječnici nisu baš širokogrudni i čini mi se da je dobro znati što je više moguće i onda se pokušati izboriti. odnosno, da ovdje u mnogim stvarima vrijedi ona uzdaj se u se i u svoje kljuse. 

kako odabrati kod kojeg mpo liječnika? koje su im prednosti/mane?

hvala vam puno! i sretno svima u postupcima!

----------


## red pepper

> pozdrav cure!
> nova sam ovdje, pa imam nekoliko općih pitanja. 
> htjeli bismo krenuti u mpo, nakon spontanog u 11. tjednu i kiretaže, jer smo i do ove trudnoće došli nakon dugotrajnog truda.
> ne bismo željeli puno čekati, pa bih pripremila sve što je prije moguće.
> zadnju papu sam radila u 11. mjesecu, briseve prije 2 tjedna, hormone prije jedno 2 godine, ako ne i više.
> trebam li hormone i papu ponoviti? sg će mm napraviti.
> s obzirom na spontani, što bi još bilo pametno napraviti?
> 
> pitam ovdje, jer liječnici nisu baš širokogrudni i čini mi se da je dobro znati što je više moguće i onda se pokušati izboriti. odnosno, da ovdje u mnogim stvarima vrijedi ona uzdaj se u se i u svoje kljuse. 
> ...


papa test ti vrijedi godinu dana.Hormone trebaš ponoviti jer oni ne smiju biti stariji od godine dana..Morate još ti i muž napraviti hiv i hepatitis markere i krvnu grupu i rh..Tebi uputnice daje ginekolog,a mužu dr opće prakse..

ako si imala jedan spontani samo onda nikakve posebne pretrage ne trebaš raditi pošto si briseve napravila..

Prvi korak ti je da se naručiš na konzultacije.Tamo ćeš saznati sve što te zanima i dogovoriti daljnje korake..Doktora odabereš sama, samo kažeš prilikom naručivanja kod kojeg bi išla..Imaš ih 3..doktor Vlašić je najomiljeniji,dr Smiljan je glavna i nije baš prvi izbor većini cura zbog toga što nema baš takta u ophođenju nekad,i treći je dr Manestar koji je najkraće na humanoj pa ga mnogi ne žele odabrati zbog neiskustva..ali nema tu nekih velikih razlika u načinu rada pa će bit ok koga god odabereš..

sretno i tebi !

----------


## boss of me

red pepper, puno ti hvala!

vrijede li meni hiv, krvna grupa i rh od trudnoće? radila sam to početkom godine! valjda bi trebalo funkcionirati.

preporučaš mi, dakle, da sve to skupim prije konzultacija? moja soc. gin nije baš široke ruke za davanje uputnica, ali izborit ću se nekako!  :Smile: 

koliko se cca. čeka od naručivanja do prvog susreta s liječnikom?

hvala ti još jedno, puno!

----------


## bubicazubica

:Smile: 
ja stigla...folikulometrija od sljedećeg ciklusa,i tempirani odnosi do jeseni jer se ne vidi prepreka(osim naravno godina) za prirodnu trudnoću...
...pa ćemo se lijepo pratit,veselit folikulu kako raste..i raste...i onda ćemo  :Very Happy: 
...pozdrav svim curama koje su danas bile tamo!!!

----------


## kaja76

> ja stigla...folikulometrija od sljedećeg ciklusa,i tempirani odnosi do jeseni jer se ne vidi prepreka(osim naravno godina) za prirodnu trudnoću...
> ...pa ćemo se lijepo pratit,veselit folikulu kako raste..i raste...i onda ćemo 
> ...pozdrav svim curama koje su danas bile tamo!!!


Znači, u standbyu si. Bez obzira na godine ipak se kreće lagano. Vjerojatno i zato što si ipak uspjela ostvariti trudnoću pa je to dobar znak. Jesi li zadovoljna dogovorenim?

----------


## bubicazubica

jes....stanby pozicija...ali zadovoljna sam jer ipak možda mogu prirodno zatrudniti(što je bio uspjeh u mojim godinama za taj jedini put,i dr.je sama rekla),nemam nikakvih problema(mislim najveći su problem godine,toga sam svjesna)..i  nakon dvije kiretaže u kratkom vremenu stjenke maternice se nisu još dovoljno oporavile.....i jesam zadovoljna sam što ćemo ipak pratiti folikule od samog početka,pa do onog dana d...sa stručnom osobom ...do sad je to bilo vođeno mjerenjem temp....i nekakvim okvirnim određivanjem plodnih dana..ovo će bit tempirano i ciljano..ja se nadam s uspjehom...

----------


## a_je_to

Bubicezubice, glavno da je krenulo... Bilo bi super da uspijes prirodnim putem. Jel mi mozes reci kako je izgledao taj prvi put, razgovor pa pregled? Koliko si se zadrzala? I kako ti se cini dr?

----------


## boss of me

i mene zanimaju dojmovi od prvog susreta! 
folikulometrije sad radiš na kbc-u?

----------


## red pepper

Bubice mozes ti zatrudniti,ali to moze potrajati dosta dugo,a poanta je da iskoristis i mogucnost koja ti se pruza do 42.god,a to je ivf koji povecava znatno sanse..smiljanica to laganini,kao da imas 25 godina..a boli nju briga sto ti imas godina koliko imas i da ti je svaki mjesec dragocjen i sto ces mozda sama morati placati ako ne uspijes..ali tko ce to njoj reci kad je ona nedodirljiva..osim ako se nije promijenilo nesto u zakonu u smislu dobne granice..

----------


## Inesz

bubuicazubica,

znači, bez ivf-a za vas jer kod vas ne postoji dijagnoza neplodnosti? istina, visoka reproduktivna dob žene i s time smanjena mogućnos začeća nisu dijagnoza već prirodnno stanje i radi toga te  je vjerojatno odbila. 
mada, kad ste već tražili pomoć, držim da vam je doktorica i trebala ponuditi mogućnost najboljeg načina liječenja.

vidjela sam da imaš dosta dobre nalaze hormona, na tvom bih mjestu izvadila AMH i ako ne ovih nekoliko mjeseci ne bude spontane trudnoeće, konzultirala se bih se sa privatnim mpo liječnicima u vezi stimuliranog postupka.

----------


## red pepper

Inesz,ali idiopatska neplodnost isto nema nikakvu dijagnozu pa se opet liječi sa mpo..Mislim da ako 41 godina nije dovoljan razlog da se nekoga stavi u postupak, pa čak niti inseminaciju meni je to najpristojnije  rečeno čudno..Šta ima veze što je žena zatrudnila spontano pred par mjeseci i što su joj nalazi ok..Mogli su dogovoriti jednu stimulaciju (ili bar inseminaciju ili prirodni ivf) prije ljeta pa u pauzi između stimulacija mogu ciljati doma koliko god žele..Ja mislim da ne bi trebala ići plaćati privatnicima prije vremena nego lijepo doći Smiljanici i inzistirati na nečem konkretnijem...Jer ja mislim da bubica nije nju ni tražila ništa konkretno nego da joj je ova sama iznijela taj plan..Znaš kako je na prvim konzultacijama, sav se zbuniš i ne znaš šta da pitaš, mozak ne radi najbolje..Jer zašto da ne iskoristi ovih godinu dana što još hzzo pokriva na način da što više postupaka uhvati..Meni osobno ni najmanje nije bitno da li sam zatrudnila prirodno ili u mpo postupku sada kada sam se već pomirila s time da idem na mpo..tko šljivi romantiku, glavno je doći do cilja..a bolje onda do njega doći što prije...

----------


## Inesz

red pepper,
pa i napisala sam da držim da im je dr trebala ponuditi najbolju moguću medicinsku pomoć. 

ali, moj savjet da se ide privatno ako se želi dijete, nije plod moje neosjetljivosti na problematiku već naprotiv, to je savjet koji dajem baš radi poznavanja mpo zbilje. 

žena koja je blizu 42. godine nema vremena za borbu sa hrvatskim zdravstvenim sustavom, nema vremena za čekanje pravde i medicinske pomoći u našim bolnicama.

----------


## red pepper

> red pepper, puno ti hvala!
> 
> vrijede li meni hiv, krvna grupa i rh od trudnoće? radila sam to početkom godine! valjda bi trebalo funkcionirati.
> 
> preporučaš mi, dakle, da sve to skupim prije konzultacija? moja soc. gin nije baš široke ruke za davanje uputnica, ali izborit ću se nekako! 
> 
> koliko se cca. čeka od naručivanja do prvog susreta s liječnikom?
> 
> hvala ti još jedno, puno!


krvna grupa ti vrijedi zauvijek,a hiv i hepatitis markeri vrijede 6 mjeseci..Ne moraš imati nalaze na prvim konzultacijama, tamo će ti dati papir na kojem piše točan popis pretraga koje trebate obaviti.Na temelju toga ti tvoj ginekolog mora dati uputnice,nema šta pričati da ne da..Unaprijed napravi nalaze samo ako ti se žuri što prije u postupak,a ako ne odi na konzultacije pa ćeš vidjeti šta ćete se dogovoriti..Naručiti bi se trebala početkom mjeseca na konzultacije i mislim da duže od 2 tjedna nećeš čekati..

----------


## red pepper

> red pepper,
> pa i napisala sam da držim da im je dr trebala ponuditi najbolju moguću medicinsku pomoć. 
> 
> ali, moj savjet da se ide privatno ako se želi dijete, nije plod moje neosjetljivosti na problematiku već naprotiv, to je savjet koji dajem baš radi poznavanja mpo zbilje. 
> 
> žena koja je blizu 42. godine nema vremena za borbu sa hrvatskim zdravstvenim sustavom, nema vremena za čekanje pravde i medicinske pomoći u našim bolnicama.


Sorry, krivo sam te shvatila  :Smile: 
Ne znam..ja mislim obzirom da nemaju nikakvu dijagnozu osim godina da bi i ovdje u kbc-u ona mogla ostvariti svoj cilj..ali očito je naletila na doktoricu koja s jedne strane kaže kako je pravo čudo da je u 41. godini zatrudnila prirodno, a šalje ju na ciljane odnose ,bo,nemam pojma što da mislim..ali moje iskustvo je takvo da su meni na prvim konzultacijama nabrojani svi raspoloživi postupci i broj tih postupaka koje pokriva hzzo i pitao me što mi želimo..I to mi je najispravniji način..I do danas nisam imala niti dana zavlačenja niti praznog hoda..vjerujem da se štedi na stimulacijama,ali i tome se može doskočiti tako da se eventualno nadokupi nešto lijekova pa da se propiše jača stimulacija..ali mislim da se pacijentu trebaju objasniti postupci i da on sam odabere..ajde ako se radi o curi od 25 godina tu ima prostora za pokušavanje što je moguće prirodnije,ali kasnije bi svaka žena trebala moći odlučiti..
Ali opet, da imam 41 godinu ja bih vjerojatno odmah išla privatno..ne znam, teško je govoriti u tuđe ime kada ne poznajemo tuđe motive niti situaciju..
Isto tako ja vjerujem da ako bubica kad prespava ipak odluči da želi nešto konkretnije da bi trebala to moći dobiti na način da odlučno dođe kod doktorice i kaže joj što želi, kako i zašto..

----------


## boss of me

red pepper, još jednom, hvala!

čini mi se da ću dobiti isti odgovor kao i bubicazubica, ako je kod nas na humanoj takva praksa. činjenica da je moguće prirodno začeće je očito dovoljan okidač da preporuče kućnu radinost.  :Sad:  
nadala sam se nešto boljim izgledima.

bubicezubice, koliko se vi već trudite?

slažem se s prije napisanim, mislim da treba inzistirati na nečem konkretnijem, u bilo kojoj, socijalnoj ili privatnoj opciji.

----------


## Argente

Ako par nema dijagnoze, ako je žena nedavno ostvarila prirodnu trudnoću, ako period pokušavanja nije dug, nema razloga da se odmah krene s teškom artiljerijom.
Stoga ja u ovom slučaju stajem na stranu naše Smiljke i kažem da ni ja ne vidim potrebe za IVF-om samo radi godina. Zašto, da se podebljaju šanse - svakako, ali ruku na srce, u bolnicu se na račun HZZO-a ne ide podebljavati šanse već liječiti. Ako nekom gori pod petama bez obzira na tanku ili nepostojeću dijagnozu, može kod privatnika.
To što je dobna granica blizu je drugi par opanaka, ali opet, doktor ne bi smio činiti nešto što nije u najboljem interesu pacijenta samo zbog zakonskih ograničenja.

bubicezubice, oprosti ako ovo zvuči grubo, u najboljoj je namjeri. Mislim da ti s obzirom na anamnezu imaš solidne šanse zatrudniti uz ciljane odnose u narednih pola godine, pa čemu hormoni, bodenja, punkcije i transferi ako može na lakši način.
Naravno, perspektiva se potpuno mijenja ukoliko ste do ove trudnoće došli nakon puno vremena.

boss of me, osim godina i dijagnoze podatak o tome koliko dugo radite na djetetu je jako bitna stavka, tako da bubičin primjer ne možeš automatski primijeniti na sebe.

----------


## red pepper

> Ako par nema dijagnoze, ako je žena nedavno ostvarila prirodnu trudnoću, ako period pokušavanja nije dug, nema razloga da se odmah krene s teškom artiljerijom.
> Stoga ja u ovom slučaju stajem na stranu naše Smiljke i kažem da ni ja ne vidim potrebe za IVF-om samo radi godina. Zašto, da se podebljaju šanse - svakako, ali ruku na srce, u bolnicu se na račun HZZO-a ne ide podebljavati šanse već liječiti. Ako nekom gori pod petama bez obzira na tanku ili nepostojeću dijagnozu, može kod privatnika.
> To što je dobna granica blizu je drugi par opanaka, ali opet, doktor ne bi smio činiti nešto što nije u najboljem interesu pacijenta samo zbog zakonskih ograničenja.
> 
> bubicezubice, oprosti ako ovo zvuči grubo, u najboljoj je namjeri. Mislim da ti s obzirom na anamnezu imaš solidne šanse zatrudniti uz ciljane odnose u narednih pola godine, pa čemu hormoni, bodenja, punkcije i transferi ako može na lakši način.
> Naravno, perspektiva se potpuno mijenja ukoliko ste do ove trudnoće došli nakon puno vremena.
> 
> boss of me, osim godina i dijagnoze podatak o tome koliko dugo radite na djetetu je jako bitna stavka, tako da bubičin primjer ne možeš automatski primijeniti na sebe.


hej ja se ne slažem baš s tobom..

ok, ne treba odmah najinvanzivnija metoda (iako sam ja i za to),ali inseminacija recimo nije ništa strašno,a opet je nekakav pomak..pa čak i prirodni ivf..jer šta će sada gubiti dragocjeno vrijeme i po vrućinama čekati folikolometrije da joj teta Smiljka kaže evo sada odite doma i u akciju ,folikul je spreman za eksploziju...a pritom se nema ni pojma kakva je stanica unutra niti ništa..a možda i spontani može biti zbog loše kvalitete stanice..a možda joj je i jedan jajovod recimo neprohodan pa može zatrudnjeti samo onaj mjesec kada je ovulacija iz drugog jajnika..ima tisuću stvari..mogla joj je hssg napraviti bar...pa nema žena još sto godina fore da bi se igrala..pa može ako ima uredne ovulacije i sama pomoću lh trakica pratiti ovulaciju..ili jednostavno svaki drugi dan imati odnose i tako je sigurno sve pokrila..a sama je rekla da zna kada joj je ovulacija.. :Confused:

----------


## red pepper

> red pepper, još jednom, hvala!
> 
> čini mi se da ću dobiti isti odgovor kao i bubicazubica, ako je kod nas na humanoj takva praksa. činjenica da je moguće prirodno začeće je očito dovoljan okidač da preporuče kućnu radinost.  
> nadala sam se nešto boljim izgledima.
> 
> bubicezubice, koliko se vi već trudite?
> 
> slažem se s prije napisanim, mislim da treba inzistirati na nečem konkretnijem, u bilo kojoj, socijalnoj ili privatnoj opciji.


samo ti njima lijepo reci da već jako dugo pokušavate i da ste se jako namučili da dođete do te trudnoće koja je loše završila..tko ti može dokazati da je i da nije tako..ja sam došla nakon 6 mjeseci pokušavanja i još glupača izlajala istinu kad me pitao koliko pokušavamo..samo je rekao da bi po pravilu trebalo čekati godinu dana,ali su nalazi bili dovoljno loši pa nije dalje se na to osvrtao..

Nije ti to praksa generalno..kod dr Manestra znam da možeš raditi koji god postupak hoćeš, a vjerujem da i kod dr Vlašića se mogu ciljani preskočiti ako mu to kažeš..treba se boriti za sebe..mada doktorici Smiljan ne znam baš da bih iznosila svoje želje i pozdrave..ne djeluje mi da bi urodilo plodom, samo riskiram da mi nešto spusti pa da se posvađamo :Smile: 

koliko godina imate?

----------


## Aerin

Ja sam kod dr. Vlašića preskočila samo ciljane u bolnici al nakon hssg-a nismo isli odmah u postupak (sto je drugdje praksa) vec tek na jesen s tim da sam mu rekla da bi bilo u redu da krenemo s nekim postupkom jer sam se 10mj potezala od konzultacija do konzultacija pa hssg pa opet konzultacije i napokon u 10om aih.

S dr. Manestrom mozes kako hoces, preskociti ciljane pa cak i aih, moje dvije prijateljice su to napravile  :Wink: 

Dr. Smiljan je strucna samo ja s njom ne bi mogla imati nikakav odnos iako mi trudnice pricaju kako se zeza s njima na pregledima i ona je jedina koja inzistira da se na preglede dolazi k njoj dok dr. M i dr. V ne, prepustaju ti na volju gdje ces voditi trudnocu.

----------


## Aerin

Da i jos nesto. Moja prijateljica ima 30g i ima dijete od 5g i ljetos je imala spontani ali jako dugo joj je trebalo da postigne i prvu i drugu trudnocu (prvu 3g, drugu 5g)

Otisli su kod dr. M i ispricali situaciju. Radit ce joj hssg ali aih ce preskociti i ici ce odmah na ivf i to najvjerovatnije stimulirani jer njoj stekaju O, a on ima losiji sg. Mislim da kod dr. S ne bi to tako islo.

Nemojte me pitati zasto ce na hssg ako ide na ivf i ima iza sebe 2 trudnoce. 

Jedna cura je isla kod dr. V na sva 4 aih bez hssg-a jer je prije toga bila trudna (doduse 4g prije postupka) i nije joj radio hssg.

----------


## red pepper

Mislim da manestar uvijek radi hssg jer neprohodni jajovodi mogu dovesti do pobacaja zbog toksicne tekucine koja moze curiti u maternicu..tako je meni objasnio..i ok mi je da tako radi..jer ako je netko nekad prije bio trudan to ne znaci da se u medjuvremenu nije desilo zacepljenje jajovoda..

Ni ja ne bi mogla kod smiljanice,djabe sva strucnost ako osjecam da me odugovlaci i da moram ici tempom koji mi ne pase,a moram sutiti jer je ona to sto je..a i ne mogu sutit i eto svadje odmah..pa ne placa ona iz svog dzepa postupke pa da ful nesto gleda da sto bolje prodje  :Smile:

----------


## bubicazubica

:Cool: 



> Bubice mozes ti zatrudniti,ali to moze potrajati dosta dugo,a poanta je da iskoristis i mogucnost koja ti se pruza do 42.god,a to je ivf koji povecava znatno sanse..smiljanica to laganini,kao da imas 25 godina..a boli nju briga sto ti imas godina koliko imas i da ti je svaki mjesec dragocjen i sto ces mozda sama morati placati ako ne uspijes..ali tko ce to njoj reci kad je ona nedodirljiva..osim ako se nije promijenilo nesto u zakonu u smislu dobne granice..

----------


## bubicazubica

Osim čekanja od 2 ure...sasvim solidan razgovor,,pristupačna,otvorena,ali bez mogućnosti nekakve naše sugestije...pokazali nalaze(za koje je rekla da smo nepotrebno radili,jer čemu služe doktori,oni su ti koji kaže napravite to i to)..razgovarali o mogućnostima,do kraja ljeta praćenja folikula,bez obzira na godine,i ne kretanja odmah u postupak,...i nada u to da ćemo ipak nešto do tad postići...a ako ne onda brzinskim tempom u postupak...
...oko pola sata je svaki par unutra,možda netko više ili manje,zavisi od situacije..
...čini mi se sasvim ok...ono...oštra,britka..ali mislim da je pravedna...



> Bubicezubice, glavno da je krenulo... Bilo bi super da uspijes prirodnim putem. Jel mi mozes reci kako je izgledao taj prvi put, razgovor pa pregled? Koliko si se zadrzala? I kako ti se cini dr?

----------


## bubicazubica

da tamo ću raditi folikulometrije...baš kod nje,ona će me pratiti u tome u stopu




> i mene zanimaju dojmovi od prvog susreta! 
> folikulometrije sad radiš na kbc-u?

----------


## bubicazubica

da tako je...za sad...do kraja ljeta,a onda ćemo u postupak...
ja se nadam da nećemo trebat...ali...budemo vidjeli...
ponudila je ona pomoć...praćenje i dolazak na folikulom. ,s njezinom pomoći...ili mi sami prirodnim putem,kao i do sad...
odabrala sam nju :Smile: 
kod privatnika ću ako ne bude pomaka na bolje ,nakon što završim ovo što mi se nudi preko hzzo...o tome smo već i razgovarali...



> bubuicazubica,
> 
> znači, bez ivf-a za vas jer kod vas ne postoji dijagnoza neplodnosti? istina, visoka reproduktivna dob žene i s time smanjena mogućnos začeća nisu dijagnoza već prirodnno stanje i radi toga te  je vjerojatno odbila. 
> mada, kad ste već tražili pomoć, držim da vam je doktorica i trebala ponuditi mogućnost najboljeg načina liječenja.
> 
> vidjela sam da imaš dosta dobre nalaze hormona, na tvom bih mjestu izvadila AMH i ako ne ovih nekoliko mjeseci ne bude spontane trudnoeće, konzultirala se bih se sa privatnim mpo liječnicima u vezi stimuliranog postupka.

----------


## bubicazubica

...prespavana noć..i odlučna...ić na folikulom. uz njezinu stručnu pomoć i vođenje...na kraju ljeta u postupak...a onda ako ne bude do tad niš ,a prijeđem dobnu granicu zbog hzzo...ić privatno :Smile: 



> Sorry, krivo sam te shvatila 
> Ne znam..ja mislim obzirom da nemaju nikakvu dijagnozu osim godina da bi i ovdje u kbc-u ona mogla ostvariti svoj cilj..ali očito je naletila na doktoricu koja s jedne strane kaže kako je pravo čudo da je u 41. godini zatrudnila prirodno, a šalje ju na ciljane odnose ,bo,nemam pojma što da mislim..ali moje iskustvo je takvo da su meni na prvim konzultacijama nabrojani svi raspoloživi postupci i broj tih postupaka koje pokriva hzzo i pitao me što mi želimo..I to mi je najispravniji način..I do danas nisam imala niti dana zavlačenja niti praznog hoda..vjerujem da se štedi na stimulacijama,ali i tome se može doskočiti tako da se eventualno nadokupi nešto lijekova pa da se propiše jača stimulacija..ali mislim da se pacijentu trebaju objasniti postupci i da on sam odabere..ajde ako se radi o curi od 25 godina tu ima prostora za pokušavanje što je moguće prirodnije,ali kasnije bi svaka žena trebala moći odlučiti..
> Ali opet, da imam 41 godinu ja bih vjerojatno odmah išla privatno..ne znam, teško je govoriti u tuđe ime kada ne poznajemo tuđe motive niti situaciju..
> Isto tako ja vjerujem da ako bubica kad prespava ipak odluči da želi nešto konkretnije da bi trebala to moći dobiti na način da odlučno dođe kod doktorice i kaže joj što želi, kako i zašto..

----------


## bubicazubica

iskreno...prošle godine smo razgovarali o toj mogućnosti,da idemo na dijete,do tad nam se nekako nije žurilo..čekali smo da nam se poslože neke stvari u životu..
e...nismo to ni rekli..nakon dva mjeseca sam ostala trudna...završilo je kako je završilo...
..a sad se trudimo od 1 mj...jer sam imala malo podužu pauzu nakon dvije kiretaže u kratko vrijeme....znači malo vremena..



> red pepper, još jednom, hvala!
> 
> čini mi se da ću dobiti isti odgovor kao i bubicazubica, ako je kod nas na humanoj takva praksa. činjenica da je moguće prirodno začeće je očito dovoljan okidač da preporuče kućnu radinost.  
> nadala sam se nešto boljim izgledima.
> 
> bubicezubice, koliko se vi već trudite?
> 
> slažem se s prije napisanim, mislim da treba inzistirati na nečem konkretnijem, u bilo kojoj, socijalnoj ili privatnoj opciji.

----------


## bubicazubica

ma sve je u redu...nekom  drugom tko se ne razumije u te stvari,možda bi i zvučalo grubo...ali sve je to samo surova stvarnost...
...nije nam trebalo puno,za prvu trudnoću...tako da razumijem prof.S i njene prijedloge...i slažem se na kraju krajeva..ako je sve drugo u redu..i upravo zbog tog što se ne trudimo dugo..za sad,osim mojih godina nema razloga za odmah pokretanje postupka...




> Ako par nema dijagnoze, ako je žena nedavno ostvarila prirodnu trudnoću, ako period pokušavanja nije dug, nema razloga da se odmah krene s teškom artiljerijom.
> Stoga ja u ovom slučaju stajem na stranu naše Smiljke i kažem da ni ja ne vidim potrebe za IVF-om samo radi godina. Zašto, da se podebljaju šanse - svakako, ali ruku na srce, u bolnicu se na račun HZZO-a ne ide podebljavati šanse već liječiti. Ako nekom gori pod petama bez obzira na tanku ili nepostojeću dijagnozu, može kod privatnika.
> To što je dobna granica blizu je drugi par opanaka, ali opet, doktor ne bi smio činiti nešto što nije u najboljem interesu pacijenta samo zbog zakonskih ograničenja.
> 
> bubicezubice, oprosti ako ovo zvuči grubo, u najboljoj je namjeri. Mislim da ti s obzirom na anamnezu imaš solidne šanse zatrudniti uz ciljane odnose u narednih pola godine, pa čemu hormoni, bodenja, punkcije i transferi ako može na lakši način.
> Naravno, perspektiva se potpuno mijenja ukoliko ste do ove trudnoće došli nakon puno vremena.
> 
> boss of me, osim godina i dijagnoze podatak o tome koliko dugo radite na djetetu je jako bitna stavka, tako da bubičin primjer ne možeš automatski primijeniti na sebe.

----------


## Mali Mimi

bubice najvažnije je da si ti zadovoljna sa vašim dogovorom, ja se slažem sa Argente, i mislim da nije neka velika razlika između inseminacije i ciljanih odnosa uz folikulometrije...pa ako ne uspije stvarno u tih pola godine onda krenite s IVF-om, preskočite inseminacije ako je moguće.

----------


## red pepper

> iskreno...prošle godine smo razgovarali o toj mogućnosti,da idemo na dijete,do tad nam se nekako nije žurilo..čekali smo da nam se poslože neke stvari u životu..
> e...nismo to ni rekli..nakon dva mjeseca sam ostala trudna...završilo je kako je završilo...
> ..a sad se trudimo od 1 mj...jer sam imala malo podužu pauzu nakon dvije kiretaže u kratko vrijeme....znači malo vremena..


ja sam mislila da vi ipak duže pokušavate..ostalo mi odnekud da si rekla godinu dana..valjda sam pobrkala..ali najbitnije je da si ti zadovoljna.U biti to je jedino bitno.Ovdje svatko piše one stvari koje on želi, a najbitnije je da je onaj o kome se radi zadovoljan..Najgore bi bilo da si izašla sa konzultacija sa osjećajem da nisi zadovoljna..Pogotovo što kod Smiljanice da i nisi zadovoljna ne možeš puno ništa napraviti..Ali ja ti držim fige da si ti već sada trudna !!

----------


## kaja76

> red pepper, još jednom, hvala!
> 
> čini mi se da ću dobiti isti odgovor kao i bubicazubica, ako je kod nas na humanoj takva praksa. činjenica da je moguće prirodno začeće je očito dovoljan okidač da preporuče kućnu radinost.  
> nadala sam se nešto boljim izgledima.
> 
> bubicezubice, koliko se vi već trudite?
> 
> slažem se s prije napisanim, mislim da treba inzistirati na nečem konkretnijem, u bilo kojoj, socijalnoj ili privatnoj opciji.



Eto, imam i ja nesto dodati na tu temu. Mislim da je njima pontana trudnoća pa makar i neuspješna pokazatelj da neke sanse postoje. Ja sam pred par god. bila na kbc-u nakon jednog spontanog i dr. S. je rekla krivo pročitala datum kad je bio spontani. Mislila je da je to bilo te godine, dakle pred par mjeseci, a bilo je pred godinu i par mjeseci. Rekla je pa tu ne mozemo nakon 5 mj. od spontanog govoriti o neplodnosti i skoro sam otišla doma. Pa sam joj pojasnila da je to bilo godinu prije. Po tome zaključujem da  ti spontane tr. koče cijelu stvar, a niš od njih.

----------


## boss of me

imam 33 god.
kod nas je do trudnoće došlo nakon godine dana truda i prije toga faze "ne pazimo se".
negdje tijekom tog perioda sam ja provjeravala hormone, muž napravio sg, sve je bilo ok. oboje te nalaze trebamo provjeriti, jer je prošlo dosta vremena, ali tada se činilo da nema konkretnog problema, pa smo si davali još vremena.
sad nam se više ništa ne čeka, iako znamo da očito 

bubicezubice, važno je da ste vas dvoje zadovoljni. držim fige da se sve posloži kako treba i da ti se uskoro ostvari želja.

morat ću malo počešljati topic unatrag, da vas sve upoznam!  :Smile:

----------


## bubicazubica

.. :Smile: 
naravno...onda više nema polako ćemo..nego drito va glavu :Smile: 



> bubice najvažnije je da si ti zadovoljna sa vašim dogovorom, ja se slažem sa Argente, i mislim da nije neka velika razlika između inseminacije i ciljanih odnosa uz folikulometrije...pa ako ne uspije stvarno u tih pola godine onda krenite s IVF-om, preskočite inseminacije ako je moguće.

----------


## bubicazubica

:Very Happy: 
...i ja si držim fige...
...


> ja sam mislila da vi ipak duže pokušavate..ostalo mi odnekud da si rekla godinu dana..valjda sam pobrkala..ali najbitnije je da si ti zadovoljna.U biti to je jedino bitno.Ovdje svatko piše one stvari koje on želi, a najbitnije je da je onaj o kome se radi zadovoljan..Najgore bi bilo da si izašla sa konzultacija sa osjećajem da nisi zadovoljna..Pogotovo što kod Smiljanice da i nisi zadovoljna ne možeš puno ništa napraviti..Ali ja ti držim fige da si ti već sada trudna !!

----------


## pak

red pepper isprazni inbox  :Smile:

----------


## bubicazubica

:Smile: 
hvala...


> imam 33 god.
> kod nas je do trudnoće došlo nakon godine dana truda i prije toga faze "ne pazimo se".
> negdje tijekom tog perioda sam ja provjeravala hormone, muž napravio sg, sve je bilo ok. oboje te nalaze trebamo provjeriti, jer je prošlo dosta vremena, ali tada se činilo da nema konkretnog problema, pa smo si davali još vremena.
> sad nam se više ništa ne čeka, iako znamo da očito 
> 
> bubicezubice, važno je da ste vas dvoje zadovoljni. držim fige da se sve posloži kako treba i da ti se uskoro ostvari želja.
> 
> morat ću malo počešljati topic unatrag, da vas sve upoznam!

----------


## Argente

Ja sam se došla još malo protiviti  :Grin: 
Slažem se da su neki doktori lakši pregovarači, ali nikako se ne slažem s time da kod njih možeš isposlovati što te volja. Ono, jednostavno ne možeš bez indikacije doći i odmah tražiti kilo pune stimulacije. Ako ti dr to dozvoli ne radi ni u svom ni u tvom interesu, a zašto bi se uostalom izlagao i dobio po repu samo da tebi udovolji? Druga je stvar ako dijagnoza nije jednoznačna, pa se doktor premišlja - pa se prikloni tvojoj želji jer je moglo i ovo i ono.

----------


## red pepper

Pa meni je dozvolio..pitala sam ga da li mogu odmah u stimulaciju,a da preskocim i aih i prirodni ivf i rekao moze jer da je sve stvar dogovora..druga stvar je sto mi imamo dijagnozu,nije da sam bas sa ceste dosla jer mi se ne da doma radit djecu..sto se doze lijekova tice u stimulaciji o tome tek namjeravam pregovarati na iducim konzultacijama pa cemo vidjeti kakav sam pregovarac.. :Smile:

----------


## Argente

A koja vam je dijagnoza, ako se dobro sjećam vi imate i mušku i žensku?

----------


## red pepper

> imam 33 god.
> kod nas je do trudnoće došlo nakon godine dana truda i prije toga faze "ne pazimo se".
> negdje tijekom tog perioda sam ja provjeravala hormone, muž napravio sg, sve je bilo ok. oboje te nalaze trebamo provjeriti, jer je prošlo dosta vremena, ali tada se činilo da nema konkretnog problema, pa smo si davali još vremena.
> sad nam se više ništa ne čeka, iako znamo da očito 
> 
> bubicezubice, važno je da ste vas dvoje zadovoljni. držim fige da se sve posloži kako treba i da ti se uskoro ostvari želja.
> 
> morat ću malo počešljati topic unatrag, da vas sve upoznam!


eh vi ste u super situaciji..mladi ste relativno, uspjela si spontano zatrudniti..zašto uopće žurite u mpo?Pa godinu dana pokušavanja za doći do trudnoće je normalno po svim standardima..pogotovo što su vam nalazi ok..U vašem slučaju sumnjam da ćete odmah krenuti u neke konkretnije postupke, sigurno najprije ciljani pa onda inseminacija za par mjeseci..ali mislim da i ne trebate žuriti..eh da je meni vaša pozicija  :Smile:

----------


## red pepper

> A koja vam je dijagnoza, ako se dobro sjećam vi imate i mušku i žensku?


došli s muškom,a od tada se od stresa pojavila i ženska  :Smile:  sad smo kompletna banana.

----------


## Argente

> došli s muškom,a od tada se od stresa pojavila i ženska  sad smo kompletna banana.


pa to ti govorim, nit ste katastrofa, nit ste piece of cake slučaj, pa su opcije bile otvorene

----------


## red pepper

> pa to ti govorim, nit ste katastrofa, nit ste piece of cake slučaj, pa su opcije bile otvorene


kužim ja tebe što želiš reći. ali meni je super što je meni ponudio mogućnost preskakanja i prirodnjaka..druga stvar što sam se ja stisla od straha od stumulacije pa nisam prihvatila,ali super mi je mogućnost izbora..
tvoju teoriju podržavam recimo u slučaju boss of me za koju mislim da nije slučaj još za ivf, nego za ciljane odnose i inseminaciju,ali kod bubicezubice se ne slažem jer mislim da 41 godina bi trebao biti definitivno argument koji otvara vrata stimulaciji.-druga je stvar sada što njoj odgovara taj tempo,ali neki drugi doktor bi njoj sigurno ponudio tu mogućnost..

----------


## Inesz

Bilo bi sjajno kad bi MPO bio čarobni štapić koji bi uvijek donosio bebu na dar. MPO je težak put do djetete,  na žalost i dalje u prevelikom broju slučajeva, MPO je neuspješan put do djeteta.

Metoda MPO-a mogu "zaobići" većinu dijagnoza kad se radi o neplodnim parovima kod kojih je žena mlađa od 35 ili 38 godina. Kad se radi o ženama starijim od 38 godina, ili čak starijima od 40 godina, metode MPO pomažu  malo, vrlo malao ili čak nikako. Zašto? Liječenje metodama medicinski potpomognute oplodnje ne može zaobići, ne može pobijediti smanjenju kvalitete jajnih stanica uzrokovane u prvom redu promjenama u broju i strukturi kromosoma u jajnim stanicama. Te promjene u broju i strukturi jajnih stanica nakon oplodnje prenose se na embrije. Takvi embriji nemaju kapacitet za daljnji rast i razvoj.

Većina žena starijih od 40 godina već ima vrlo smanjenju ovarijsku rezervu, tako čak i kad uz visoke doze lijekova za stimulaciju jajnika, odgovor jajnika je slab, tj. dobije se vrlo mali broj jajnih stanica. U slučajevima kada žene visoke reproduktivne dobi imaju solidnu ovarijsku rezervu, i kad uz stimulaciju uspiju dobiti veći broj jajnih stanica, tada opet ostaje problem aneuplodija jajnih staniva i embrija. I tako, vrlo često  starije od 38, 40, 42... godine, vrte se u bolnom začaranom krugu-slaba kvaliteta jajnih stanica kao prirodna posljedica starenja jajnika, neuspjeli postupci, nema trudnoće, ili ako se ostvari trudnoća-onda se događa visok postotak spontanih pobačaja...

Naravno, uvijek postoje sretne iznimke. Uvijek se nađe primjer lagano ostvarene trudnoće i sretnog rođenja djeteta kod žena više reproduktivne dobi, ali to su ipak iznimke.

Ne pišem ovo da bih obesrabrila bilo koju ženu koja pokušava imati dijete, već radi toga da se demistificira mit o metodama medicinski potpomognute oplodnje koje gotovo sigurno donose uspjeh kod žena visoke reproduktivne dobi (kod žena straijih od 38 godina). 

Naravno, druga je priča ako se govori o trudnoćama kod žena visoke repoduktivne dobi koje su ostvarene donacijom jajnih stanica jer su donorice jajnih stanica mlade, zdrave žene čije jajne stanice imaju kapacitet dati embrije sposbne za daljnji rast i razvoj.

----------


## boss of me

red pepper, muž mi ima puno više. faza "ne pazimo se" je trajala skoro 2 godine i ne vidim zašto ne bih žurila u mpo? opcija u kojoj čekam još godinu dana za prirodnim putem do trudnoće mi se ne sviđa. a njegov sg je rađen prije cca godinu dana, moji hormoni također, ako ne i godinu i pol., tako da napamet govorimo kad govorimo da je sve ok.
svi znamo da se od provog posjeta liječniku provede još bar 2-3 mjeseca u prikupljajnju nalaza (jer mi soc. neće bez indikacija dati da radim, nego će me mpo morati poslati), e da bi se nešto eventualno krenulo raditi. 
ne očekujem niti vidim razlog zašto bismo išli odmah na ivf, ali mislim da bi bar inseminaciju bilo ok napraviti. a možda i griješim.

----------


## bubicazubica

Slažem se..i u potpunosti razumijem da što je viša reproduktivna dob žene,to je smanjena mogućnost i ubrzanost postignute trudnoće..u to nema spora...
i žao mi je možda što prije nisam razmišlajla o tome,do kojih par godina..ali život mi je pisao različite priče i romane,tako da nisam uopće ni razmišljala o bebi..
...možda je sad i pomalo kasno,ali ne odustajem...vidjet ćemo kako će sve to bit u narednim mjesecima..ne govorim da će trebat proći 6 mj.prirodnih ciklusa...ako vidim da nema nikakvog napretka i prije ću tražiti drugačiji postupak...




> Bilo bi sjajno kad bi MPO bio čarobni štapić koji bi uvijek donosio bebu na dar. MPO je težak put do djetete,  na žalost i dalje u prevelikom broju slučajeva, MPO je neuspješan put do djeteta.
> 
> Metoda MPO-a mogu "zaobići" većinu dijagnoza kad se radi o neplodnim parovima kod kojih je žena mlađa od 35 ili 38 godina. Kad se radi o ženama starijim od 38 godina, ili čak starijima od 40 godina, metode MPO pomažu  malo, vrlo malao ili čak nikako. Zašto? Liječenje metodama medicinski potpomognute oplodnje ne može zaobići, ne može pobijediti smanjenju kvalitete jajnih stanica uzrokovane u prvom redu promjenama u broju i strukturi kromosoma u jajnim stanicama. Te promjene u broju i strukturi jajnih stanica nakon oplodnje prenose se na embrije. Takvi embriji nemaju kapacitet za daljnji rast i razvoj.
> 
> Većina žena starijih od 40 godina već ima vrlo smanjenju ovarijsku rezervu, tako čak i kad uz visoke doze lijekova za stimulaciju jajnika, odgovor jajnika je slab, tj. dobije se vrlo mali broj jajnih stanica. U slučajevima kada žene visoke reproduktivne dobi imaju solidnu ovarijsku rezervu, i kad uz stimulaciju uspiju dobiti veći broj jajnih stanica, tada opet ostaje problem aneuplodija jajnih staniva i embrija. I tako, vrlo često  starije od 38, 40, 42... godine, vrte se u bolnom začaranom krugu-slaba kvaliteta jajnih stanica kao prirodna posljedica starenja jajnika, neuspjeli postupci, nema trudnoće, ili ako se ostvari trudnoća-onda se događa visok postotak spontanih pobačaja...
> 
> Naravno, uvijek postoje sretne iznimke. Uvijek se nađe primjer lagano ostvarene trudnoće i sretnog rođenja djeteta kod žena više reproduktivne dobi, ali to su ipak iznimke.
> 
> Ne pišem ovo da bih obesrabrila bilo koju ženu koja pokušava imati dijete, već radi toga da se demistificira mit o metodama medicinski potpomognute oplodnje koje gotovo sigurno donose uspjeh kod žena visoke reproduktivne dobi (kod žena straijih od 38 godina). 
> ...

----------


## red pepper

Ma mislila sam na ivf po time da žurite u mpo..napisala sam na drugom mjestu da bi trebali pokušati najprije sa inseminacijom..a moguće da će vam dotor i ciljane odnose predložiti ako vam nalazi i sada budu ok..
kreni lagano na konzultacije pa onda skupi nalaze i do jeseni si daj šansu prirodno i onda dalje..ne znam da li ćete trebati i hssg raditi obzirom da je već bila trudnoća, možda i neće,ali ako hoće onda si i to uguraj prije ljeta..a nalazi su ti svi gotovi za 7-10 dana..jedino što hormone moraš vaditi 3-5 dan ciklusa pa se to može odužiti..

----------


## bubicazubica

....razmišljali smo i o tome,da potražimo mišljenje drugog dr...ali...vidjet ćemo što će donijeti barem sljedećih 2-3 prirodnih ciklusa,uz tempirane odnose...a onda ćemo zatražiti malo drugačiji i ubrzaniji postupak..
neka sad ide ovako kako je dr.rekla...ne vidim razloga da je to što me je odbila za neki konkretan postupak,da ide ili ne ide njoj u korist njoj u korist...ja sam po prirodi strpljiva,razumna,...ali kad mi dođe žuta minuta...pokreće se planina.. :Smile: 

...


> kužim ja tebe što želiš reći. ali meni je super što je meni ponudio mogućnost preskakanja i prirodnjaka..druga stvar što sam se ja stisla od straha od stumulacije pa nisam prihvatila,ali super mi je mogućnost izbora..
> tvoju teoriju podržavam recimo u slučaju boss of me za koju mislim da nije slučaj još za ivf, nego za ciljane odnose i inseminaciju,ali kod bubicezubice se ne slažem jer mislim da 41 godina bi trebao biti definitivno argument koji otvara vrata stimulaciji.-druga je stvar sada što njoj odgovara taj tempo,ali neki drugi doktor bi njoj sigurno ponudio tu mogućnost..

----------


## bubicazubica

:Smile: 
...slažem se...
niti su svi dr.isti,niti su sve dijagnoze slične ...


> Ja sam se došla još malo protiviti 
> Slažem se da su neki doktori lakši pregovarači, ali nikako se ne slažem s time da kod njih možeš isposlovati što te volja. Ono, jednostavno ne možeš bez indikacije doći i odmah tražiti kilo pune stimulacije. Ako ti dr to dozvoli ne radi ni u svom ni u tvom interesu, a zašto bi se uostalom izlagao i dobio po repu samo da tebi udovolji? Druga je stvar ako dijagnoza nije jednoznačna, pa se doktor premišlja - pa se prikloni tvojoj želji jer je moglo i ovo i ono.

----------


## red pepper

> Bilo bi sjajno kad bi MPO bio čarobni štapić koji bi uvijek donosio bebu na dar. MPO je težak put do djetete,  na žalost i dalje u prevelikom broju slučajeva, MPO je neuspješan put do djeteta.
> 
> Metoda MPO-a mogu "zaobići" većinu dijagnoza kad se radi o neplodnim parovima kod kojih je žena mlađa od 35 ili 38 godina. Kad se radi o ženama starijim od 38 godina, ili čak starijima od 40 godina, metode MPO pomažu  malo, vrlo malao ili čak nikako. Zašto? Liječenje metodama medicinski potpomognute oplodnje ne može zaobići, ne može pobijediti smanjenju kvalitete jajnih stanica uzrokovane u prvom redu promjenama u broju i strukturi kromosoma u jajnim stanicama. Te promjene u broju i strukturi jajnih stanica nakon oplodnje prenose se na embrije. Takvi embriji nemaju kapacitet za daljnji rast i razvoj.
> 
> Većina žena starijih od 40 godina već ima vrlo smanjenju ovarijsku rezervu, tako čak i kad uz visoke doze lijekova za stimulaciju jajnika, odgovor jajnika je slab, tj. dobije se vrlo mali broj jajnih stanica. U slučajevima kada žene visoke reproduktivne dobi imaju solidnu ovarijsku rezervu, i kad uz stimulaciju uspiju dobiti veći broj jajnih stanica, tada opet ostaje problem aneuplodija jajnih staniva i embrija. I tako, vrlo često  starije od 38, 40, 42... godine, vrte se u bolnom začaranom krugu-slaba kvaliteta jajnih stanica kao prirodna posljedica starenja jajnika, neuspjeli postupci, nema trudnoće, ili ako se ostvari trudnoća-onda se događa visok postotak spontanih pobačaja...
> 
> Naravno, uvijek postoje sretne iznimke. Uvijek se nađe primjer lagano ostvarene trudnoće i sretnog rođenja djeteta kod žena više reproduktivne dobi, ali to su ipak iznimke.
> 
> Ne pišem ovo da bih obesrabrila bilo koju ženu koja pokušava imati dijete, već radi toga da se demistificira mit o metodama medicinski potpomognute oplodnje koje gotovo sigurno donose uspjeh kod žena visoke reproduktivne dobi (kod žena straijih od 38 godina). 
> ...


A tko bi bio pametan kada je priroda u pitanju..Vidiš ove neke cure i s našeg foruma..krenule su prije tridesete, znači itekako na vrijeme i nisu uspjele ostvariti trudnoću cijelo to vrijeme dobrih reproduktivnih godina nego tek puno godina kasnije kada bi netko rekao da su šanse puno manje..E sad zašto nije urodilo plodom kod te iste žene godinama mlađe,a kasnije je uspjelo to je pitanje na koje nema odgovora drugog osim da su se stvari posložile..

Činjenica je da kvaliteta jajnih stanicama s godinama opada,ali uvijek se može naći jedna dobra stanica koja će biti dobitna..A postoje i lijekovi i prirodne metode za poboljšanje kvalitete stanice..

Ali upravo iz razloga koje navodiš,a to je lošija kvaliteta stanica u visokoj dobi smatram kao i ti da neka žena kao bubucazubica treba ići odmah na ivf..Jer jedino tako se može utvrditi kvaliteta stanica i odabrati onu koja je kvalitetnija tj. onu koja se nakon oplođivanja bolje razvija..ovo sve drugo je lov u magli..

----------


## red pepper

> ....razmišljali smo i o tome,da potražimo mišljenje drugog dr...ali...vidjet ćemo što će donijeti barem sljedećih 2-3 prirodnih ciklusa,uz tempirane odnose...a onda ćemo zatražiti malo drugačiji i ubrzaniji postupak..
> neka sad ide ovako kako je dr.rekla...ne vidim razloga da je to što me je odbila za neki konkretan postupak,da ide ili ne ide njoj u korist njoj u korist...ja sam po prirodi strpljiva,razumna,...ali kad mi dođe žuta minuta...pokreće se planina..
> 
> ...


A nemoj radije talasati i ići sad kod drugoga, barem ne u kbc,a privatnici će ti sigurno reći da ideš u ivf,oni ionako rijetko rade inseminacije, ciljane i prirodnjake jer je ljudima preskupo za tako male šanse....ako nisi sada trudna prirodno (a jesi i platiti ćeš kavu jer me već bole ruke od toga da ti držim fige ) ja bi na tvom mjestu išla sad u 5. mjesecu na ciljane odnose i onda bih Smiljanici lijepo onaj dan kada ti kaže da je zadnja folikulometrija i da krenete u akciju rekla da bi morala nešto popričati s njom..i rekla joj da biste vi prije ljeta ako ovi ciljani ne uspiju ipak htjeli odraditi barem 1-2 inseminacije..to ti je isto kao i ciljani samo na kraju krajeva ipak imaš veće šanse..inseminacija je stvarno kao da je i prirodno..

----------


## Mali Mimi

Činjenica je da kvaliteta jajnih stanicama s godinama opada,ali uvijek se može naći jedna dobra stanica koja će biti dobitna..A postoje i lijekovi i prirodne metode za poboljšanje kvalitete stanice..

Ali upravo iz razloga koje navodiš,a to je lošija kvaliteta stanica u visokoj dobi smatram kao i ti da neka žena kao bubucazubica treba ići odmah na ivf..Jer jedino tako se može utvrditi kvaliteta stanica i odabrati onu koja je kvalitetnija tj. onu koja se nakon oplođivanja bolje razvija..ovo sve drugo je lov u magli..[/QUOTE]

Red pepper u većini slučajeva kod žena preko 40 godina se nema što puno birati koji je embrij najkvalitetniji, jer to obično bude vrlo mali broj embrija pa žene bude sretna ako se može bilo što vratiti.
I to da postoje lijekovi i prirodne metode za poboljšanje jajnih stanica još nije znanstveno dokazano jer da to u tolikoj mjeri pomaže ne bi nam trebale donorske jajne stanice nego bi žene bildale prvenstveno kvalitetu svojih j.s. Evo u PFC-u u Pragu sugeriraju donaciju j.s. nakon nekoliko neuspjelih pokušaja a da se to baš da tako lako popraviti ne bi to sugerirali parovima (a ipak su jedni od vodećih u Europi)

----------


## bubicazubica

:Very Happy: 
...samo ti drži fige...nabavit ću ti ja druge ruke :Smile: 
.....o tome smo i razmišljali...nakon 6 mj....krenuti u inseminaciju




> A nemoj radije talasati i ići sad kod drugoga, barem ne u kbc,a privatnici će ti sigurno reći da ideš u ivf,oni ionako rijetko rade inseminacije, ciljane i prirodnjake jer je ljudima preskupo za tako male šanse....ako nisi sada trudna prirodno (a jesi i platiti ćeš kavu jer me već bole ruke od toga da ti držim fige ) ja bi na tvom mjestu išla sad u 5. mjesecu na ciljane odnose i onda bih Smiljanici lijepo onaj dan kada ti kaže da je zadnja folikulometrija i da krenete u akciju rekla da bi morala nešto popričati s njom..i rekla joj da biste vi prije ljeta ako ovi ciljani ne uspiju ipak htjeli odraditi barem 1-2 inseminacije..to ti je isto kao i ciljani samo na kraju krajeva ipak imaš veće šanse..inseminacija je stvarno kao da je i prirodno..

----------


## nina32

Evo koja ja poruku iščitavam iz posljednje stranice ovog topica-

 Ako imate 40 i kusur, nemate dijagnozu neplodnosti, a žarko želite dijete- najbolje da se odmah uputite kod Manestra jer je on totalno „sava sava“ tip koji ispunjava sve vaše želje.  A vaša želja nek' bude IVF. Odmah.  

Ne bih se čudila da nam čekaonica uskoro bude krcata zdravim četrdesetogodišnjakinjama koje žele ostvariti majčinstvo. Ili možda već jesu, pa žele ponovo, ali su ušle u 40e  pa im baš  nekako i ne ide brzo kao u dvadesetima i tridesetima, ali zašto čekati kad se na forumu priča da u KBC  Ri postoji DR. MIGHTY.  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## red pepper

Pa ja nisam rekla da je manestar neki juxebox u koji ubacis kunu i on ti svira,samo kazem da je otvoren za dogovor..a po meni je zeni koja ima 41 godinu vec sama njena dob nekakva dijagnoza..osim toga ako je  neka zena odlucila se na dijete sa 40 god naravno da ga zeli cim prije jer ne zeli cekati da joj i zadnje sanse propadnu..ja sam sa 32 u strahu da necu uspjeti,a kamoli da imam 40..pa hzzo placa do 42 godine.znaci da se procjenjuje da nakon tog nema bas puno sanse..i zasto onda doktor ps zvao sr on manestar ili pero peric to ne bi sve uzeo u obzir i usprkos tome sto nema neke gadne dijagnoze crno na bijelo dopustio ivf..

----------


## red pepper

> Činjenica je da kvaliteta jajnih stanicama s godinama opada,ali uvijek se može naći jedna dobra stanica koja će biti dobitna..A postoje i lijekovi i prirodne metode za poboljšanje kvalitete stanice..
> 
> Ali upravo iz razloga koje navodiš,a to je lošija kvaliteta stanica u visokoj dobi smatram kao i ti da neka žena kao bubucazubica treba ići odmah na ivf..Jer jedino tako se može utvrditi kvaliteta stanica i odabrati onu koja je kvalitetnija tj. onu koja se nakon oplođivanja bolje razvija..ovo sve drugo je lov u magli..


Red pepper u većini slučajeva kod žena preko 40 godina se nema što puno birati koji je embrij najkvalitetniji, jer to obično bude vrlo mali broj embrija pa žene bude sretna ako se može bilo što vratiti.
I to da postoje lijekovi i prirodne metode za poboljšanje jajnih stanica još nije znanstveno dokazano jer da to u tolikoj mjeri pomaže ne bi nam trebale donorske jajne stanice nego bi žene bildale prvenstveno kvalitetu svojih j.s. Evo u PFC-u u Pragu sugeriraju donaciju j.s. nakon nekoliko neuspjelih pokušaja a da se to baš da tako lako popraviti ne bi to sugerirali parovima (a ipak su jedni od vodećih u Europi)[/QUOTE]

htjela sam reći mimi da ako žena starija od 40 ode u stimulaciju da može dobiti nekoliko jajnih stanica i da se neka od njih može oploditi i biti ok embrio..jer čim ih je više automatski ima i veće šanse da će joj se nešto moći vratiti..nisam mislila sad da će se sve oploditi pa da će oni birati najbolje..jer ako doma ima ciljane odnose ona ima samo tu jednu jedinu stanicu koja može 5 mjeseci za redom biti loša i onda tek 6.mjesec ok..a smiljka to na folikulometriji ne može znati niti vidjeti..i onda postoji šansa gubitka dragocjenog vremena..

----------


## red pepper

nina32- ma kada ivf u četrdesetima nego odmah?? ne znam, možda sam ja u nekoj zabludi kad očito jedina ovdje to podržavam..ali ja ne vidim vremena za čekanje..jer nije svaka žena kao sama kriva što je čekala četrdesete za imati dijete..niz okolnosti može dovesti do toga..možda je muža upoznala sa 39, možda joj zdravlje nije dopuštalo..

----------


## bubicazubica

možda je bila previše sebična..kao ja...pa o tome nije razmišljala..osim samo na svoje potrebe i  za svoj gušt.. :Smile:   :Sad: 



> nina32- ma kada ivf u četrdesetima nego odmah?? ne znam, možda sam ja u nekoj zabludi kad očito jedina ovdje to podržavam..ali ja ne vidim vremena za čekanje..jer nije svaka žena kao sama kriva što je čekala četrdesete za imati dijete..niz okolnosti može dovesti do toga..možda je muža upoznala sa 39, možda joj zdravlje nije dopuštalo..

----------


## nina32

Godine nisu indikacija za ivf. Točka. Da sam liječnik, postupila bih kao Smiljanica. Ukoliko ta odluka ne bi nekome odgovarala taj netko neka se uputi privatniku.

----------


## red pepper

Sve je to jako sklisko..jer ja sada da idem kod smiljan ja bi joj lagala da pokusavam godinu dana i morala bi me primiti..a u slucaju bubice koja je imala spontani bi rekla da smo radili na bebi 3 godine..i onda bi me stavila u postupak..tako da ima izlaza i tu..i bas zato sto je to sve relativno trebali bi dopustiti odmah ivf..a nije da sad horda zena u cetrdesetima zeli jos djece..nemam pojma..mozda je vama koji imate vec dijete lakse razmisljati tako..mozda da nemate biste bile za to..

----------


## nina32

Svatko po svojoj savjesti. Bez uplitanja djece, molim.

----------


## red pepper

Ja samo kazem sto ja mislim i sto bi ja napravila.a naravno da svatko radi po svojoj savjesti..a sa djecom nisam nis lose mislila ni rekla..da budemo jasni ja da imam 40 god ne bi ni bila u kbc-u nego privatno,ali to nije tema jer nema svatko za to mozda nema mogucnosti..ali posto nam je natalitet u tako drasticnom padu i ocekuje se da ce broj zaposlenih i broj umirovljenika biti jednak za par godina drzavi bi ako nista drugo trebalo biti u interesu da se rodi sto vise djece..

----------


## Aerin

Meni je to isto sve glupost. Kada sam dosla na konzultacije kod dr. V nije me uopce pitao koliko radima na bebi ni nista. Pitao me samo koliko iza sebe imam djece, trudnoca tj. spontanih. Reko 0 i objasnila sam mu o cem se radi.

Nije on niti mene stavljao u bilo kakav postupak. Rekao mi je samo da sam u pravo vrijeme dosla. Znaci pocetkom 12og me stavio na terapiju duphastoneima 3mj, nakon toga sam tek u 6om mj isla na hssg (trebala sam u 4om na prvim konzult.) i nakon toga smo isli na aih u 10om

Ja sam cisti primjer gdje se dr nije zurio samnom i pustio da se dogodi prirodno iako nikad nisam bila trudna i bio je u pravu jer mi je druga inseminacija bila uspjesna.

Meni je jako zao sto dodju godine i onda ljudi ne mogu imati djecu ali dr. S zna sto radi i na kraju nam uvijek ostaju privatnici ali ici u ivf sa stimulacijom i to odmah mi je totalno bez veze.

----------


## bubicazubica

...
mislim da ću i ja pitati za terapiju duphićima.,sad kad budem bila prvom prilikom kod nje...to sam onda nekako smetnula s uma i nisam ni pitala da li mi treba terapija..ali valjda žena zna :Smile: 
.



> Meni je to isto sve glupost. Kada sam dosla na konzultacije kod dr. V nije me uopce pitao koliko radima na bebi ni nista. Pitao me samo koliko iza sebe imam djece, trudnoca tj. spontanih. Reko 0 i objasnila sam mu o cem se radi.
> 
> Nije on niti mene stavljao u bilo kakav postupak. Rekao mi je samo da sam u pravo vrijeme dosla. Znaci pocetkom 12og me stavio na terapiju duphastoneima 3mj, nakon toga sam tek u 6om mj isla na hssg (trebala sam u 4om na prvim konzult.) i nakon toga smo isli na aih u 10om
> 
> Ja sam cisti primjer gdje se dr nije zurio samnom i pustio da se dogodi prirodno iako nikad nisam bila trudna i bio je u pravu jer mi je druga inseminacija bila uspjesna.
> 
> Meni je jako zao sto dodju godine i onda ljudi ne mogu imati djecu ali dr. S zna sto radi i na kraju nam uvijek ostaju privatnici ali ici u ivf sa stimulacijom i to odmah mi je totalno bez veze.

----------


## red pepper

Bubica zasto dufići ako imas uredne cikluse? 

Aerin,ti si mlada..ovdje je samo rijec o visokim godinama..ja bi da imamo neku blazu dijagnozu isto htjela polako.ali ovako nema sanse..

----------


## frka

evo, papričice, ja se slažem s tobom. nina32, godine ipak jesu indikacija za ivf - kad imaš 41 i jednu neuspjelu trudnoću, to je po meni red alert. ja bih od dr-a tražila da me odmah stavi na listu za lijekove, a u međuvremenu se može probavati s ciljanima - ionako se čeka na red. ako uspije spontano, super, a ako ne, ide se na ivf. nakon 42g. možeš zaboraviti na HZZO, a nemaju svi za privatnika. i rekla bih da je u tim godinama u borbi za 1. dijete svaka sekunda, a ne mjesec, dragocjena - biologija je bitch. što ako ne uspije do jeseni? tek onda na listu? pa opet čekanje i gubljenje vremena.

----------


## Aerin

Red i ja imam redovite ciklus. Duph. sam dobla jer sam krvarila i do 7 dana prije M i isto tako poslije. Nisu mi nikako odgovarali pa sam nakon aih trazila utrice.

----------


## bubicazubica

:Confused:  ne znam..neke frendice su mi tako rekle...za jačanje stijenke maternice...za lakše prihvaćanje ,gnježđenje...



> Bubica zasto dufići ako imas uredne cikluse? 
> 
> Aerin,ti si mlada..ovdje je samo rijec o visokim godinama..ja bi da imamo neku blazu dijagnozu isto htjela polako.ali ovako nema sanse..

----------


## boss of me

i meni su godine definitivno indikacija za požuriti i što je bolje iskoristiti vrijeme.
pogotovo što su neki natukli godine mpo staža prije nego što su došli do cilja.

----------


## vatra86

Mislim da ste otisle malo OT, ali neka se nasa Arđica izjasni...  :Wink:  

A vec kad sam tu, molila bih da mi odgovorite na pitanje ako netko zna ili je tu pretragu vec radio. Ugl vadila sam trombofilne faktore, i imam trombofiliju, e sad oni mene salju,na neku pretragu PCR nasljedne trom.faktore, niti znam.sta je to ali me zanima da li je netko to vadio i da li se to vadi u KBC Ri? 
Hvala!

----------


## Argente

O da, vatro, otišle su OT, al pustila sam ih zato jer je tema interesantna i jer se u većini postova spominju Manestar i Smiljka.
Za ovo drugo ti ne znam, da nazoveš Transfuziju?

----------


## red pepper

Ti si sinoc argente zapalila vatru i zbrisala,nemoj nas sada obrisati kad smo se tako raspisali,hehe..a i tema je ipak krenula od konkretne smiljkine odluke..

----------


## Mali Mimi

a gdje si ovo prvo vadila vatro? Ja sam vadila nešto na Sušaku na transfuziji pa su oni slali za ZG najbolje njih nazvati oni će ti znati reći

----------


## tigrical

Genetski faktori trombofilije...mislim (mozak nije više moj) da sam to vadila na Sušaku a oni slali za Zg.

----------


## boss of me

u rijeci se nigdje privatno ne mogu napraviti krvne za trombofiliju, jel da?

----------


## Mali Mimi

ja mislim da ne to ti jedino u ZG rade na jednom mjestu privatno e sad ne znam više napamet kako se zove

----------


## Aerin

Boss of me probaj pitati u Suncu jer oni neke pretrage ne rade u Ri ali salju krv za Zg  :Wink:

----------


## bubicazubica

:Smile: 
...kriva sam  :Smile: 



> Ti si sinoc argente zapalila vatru i zbrisala,nemoj nas sada obrisati kad smo se tako raspisali,hehe..a i tema je ipak krenula od konkretne smiljkine odluke..

----------


## red pepper

Jesi kriva si!!!i promatras nas iz prikrajka kako se pjenimo  :Smile:  nemoj da ne dodjes na kavu sutra!!!

----------


## Aerin

Evo samo da javim.. Frendica mi je danas bila na hssg-u kod dr. M i oni su mislili da ce iduci mj na ivf ali kaze dr. M da zakonski treba proci godinu dana od spontanog tako da u postupak idu tek u 9om mj.

Nisam ni ja to znala

----------


## red pepper

Znaci ja zatrudnim u ivf-u i dodje do pobacaja i moram cekati godinu dana???ili je to samo za pobacaje iz spontane trudnoce??jer ako je u svakom slucaju onda je to potpuno ludo!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Za IVF nije sigurno jer znam više slučajeva kad su žene išle ponovno nakon spontanih u kraćem roku na ponovni postupak

----------


## red pepper

A dobro onda,vec sam pomislila da opet neki nonsens..ali i za taj rok sto je rekao zakonski,pretpostavljam da je za zene mladje od 35 godinu dana, a za starije od 35 god 6 mjeseci..jer tako se nekako gleda kada se  govori o neplodnosti..ali mozda i nije,govorim napamet..

----------


## Aerin

Ne, ne ako imas spontani iz postupka dal aih ili ivf ides ponovno u postupak bez cekanja. Eventualno mjesec, dva da se tijelo ocisti.

Ona je imala prirodnu trudnocu proslo ljeto nakon 5g pokusavanja i onda spontani u 9om tt

----------


## red pepper

Ok,u prvi tren kad sam procitala tvoj post me srce strefilo..vec sam se vidjela ako je takav zakon kako sa stapom i umjetnim zubalom u sedamdesetoj jos idem na humanu :Smile:

----------


## frka

neka netko priupita dr.M u kojem to zakonu stoji da treba proći godina dana od spontanog (bez obzira na spontanu trudnoću) prije ivf-a??!

a i što se onih 5g. pokušavanja odjednom brišu?!

zašto mi se čini da se tamo na humanoj čita roda pa je netko dobio po prstima?

----------


## Aerin

Ma ne brini red  :Smile:  bit ce sve super samo nek krene  :Wink:

----------


## boss of me

meni ovo uopće ne zvuči dobro.  :Sad:

----------


## red pepper

Frka,to mi ima smisla.jer meni je rekao na prvim konzultacijama da mora proci godina dana neuspjesnog pokusavanja..ali to je tesko dokazivo inace osim u slucaju spontanog..jer spontani je ipak dokaz da nema neplodnosti..a ovo smo pisali jutros,a ta cura je bila jutros kako aerin kaze..mislim da bi to bila prevelika slucajnost ipak  :Wink:

----------


## red pepper

Mada i to bi trebali gledati individualno..jer nije isto ako netko pokusava 5 god pa ima spontani ili godinu dana..

----------


## red pepper

Da boss,po ovome svemu ispada da sto si u vecoj banani to ti je za mpo bolje..ali cim si neki granicni slucaj tu si vec u goroj poziciji jer se misli kao da mozes i doma zatrudniti..a nitko ne mari sto to moze trajati 5 godina  :Sad:

----------


## boss of me

da, točno tako ispada. 

aerin, hvala za info za sunce. 

naručit ćemo se za konzultacije u 5. mjesecu, pa ćemo biti pametniji, valjda. iako, sad više nisam toliko puna elana.

----------


## red pepper

Pred koliko si imala spontani?nemoj gubiti volju već unsprijed..

----------


## frka

> Frka,to mi ima smisla.jer meni je rekao na prvim konzultacijama da mora proci godina dana neuspjesnog pokusavanja..ali to je tesko dokazivo inace osim u slucaju spontanog..jer spontani je ipak dokaz da nema neplodnosti..a ovo smo pisali jutros,a ta cura je bila jutros kako aerin kaze..mislim da bi to bila prevelika slucajnost ipak


većina parova je subfertilna, ne infertilna i liječe se iako bi možda i spontano uspjeli nakon xy godina. a ako par 5g. ne uspije začeti, to je definitivno dijagnoza neplodnosti. i povrh svega spontani nakon toliko vremena. to uopće ne zvuči kao "granični" slučaj, kako kažeš. i nema zakona koji kaže da mora proći godina dana. ovo samo pokazuje kako kod nas kronično fali individualnog pristupa.

i btw, nešto sam ulovila da si otkazala endokrinologu jer ti se TSH sam spustio - mislim da nisi trebala jer i nagle oscilacije tsh ukazuju na ne baš bajno funkcioniranje štitne. u svakom slučaju provjeravaj hormone i dalje.

----------


## red pepper

Frka,mislim da ta cura kojoj je to manestar rekao ima vec dijete tako da sam zato rekla da je ona granicni slucaj kao i boss..neka aerin ispravi ako sam pobrkala..ja mislim da pise da se tek nakon godine dana neuspjesnog pokusavanja moze krenuti u mpo..valjda spontani onda to resetira..a da fali individualnog pristupa to je nesporno..

A ja cu svakako stitnjacu pratiti svakih par mjeseci jer je i meni to sumnjivo..ali nisam htjela sad kod endokrinologa sa idealnim tsh,ft3 i ft4..pratit cu dalje,hvala na savjetu.. :Smile:

----------


## frka

nema veze što ima dijete - to je sekundarna neplodnost. pa to je 5g. u pitanju! i svakako zahtijeva obradu. a bilo tko može reći/slagati da pokušava god. dana - nije da postoji neki način da to provjere. tim više je apsurdno da se to neko "pravilo" o godini dana prelomi na nekome tko pokušava 5g. i još ima spontani iza sebe.

----------


## red pepper

Da tu si skroz u pravu..i ja mogu bit u mpo godinama i onda zatrudnit izmedju dva ivf-a prirodnim putem i imati spontani i onda godinu dana ne smijem u postupak..to je glupost...

----------


## Aerin

Da, ima dijete ali i to dijete su zaceli nakon 3g tak da definitivno imaju dijagnozu al ok.. Bila je na kiretazi tako da je to u papirima da je npr ranije izgubila i nije morala na kiretazu nikom nista. Malo blesavo ha?

----------


## Inesz

Ljudi moji, što će sve naši liječnici reći pacijenticama?! 

Reći da zakonski treba proći godina dana od pobačaja kako bi par sa sekunadrnom neplodnošću ušao u mpo postupak?!

Drage moje, ne dopustite da vas na ovako nehuman i neprofesionalan način zavlače. 

Kad govorimo o ženskoj plodnosti, tu je vrijeme je najvažniji faktor. Nema žene čija će se plodnost protokom vremena povećavati. Nema čarobnih tableta, čarobnih čajeva, čarobnih supstanci koje će izbrisati tragove vremena na vašim jajnicima. 

Vrijeme izgubljeno na silna čekanja radi  neinformiranosti i neangažiranosti  samih pacijenata,  s druge strane  vrijeme izgubljeno radi  nezainteresiranosti  i nedovoljne educiranosti primarnih ginekologa (npr. savjeti tipa-opustite se pa će bebica doći, ili savjeti tipa-mladi ste, imate vremena)  i na koncu odugovlačenje i zavlačenje od mpo-ovaca u našim klinikama te predugo čekanje na red za ulazak u postupak (vrlo često 6 mjeseci, čak do godinu dana), to izgubljeno vrijeme može značiti ( i zapravo, jako često i znači)  izgubljenu životnu priliku za imati dijete.


Predlažem pacijentici koja je nakon 5 godina pokušavanja uspjela ostvariti spontanu trudnoću koja je terminirana radi spontanog pobačaja u 9 tjednu trudnoće, da se vrati natrag liječniku i  zatraži da se u razumnom roku planira postupak mpo liječenja. Ako je liječnik ponovno odbije  uz isto ili slično obrazloženje, predlažem pacijentici da se pismeno obrati nadležnim službama Ministarstva zdravlja.

----------


## Frćka

> Mislim da ste otisle malo OT, ali neka se nasa Arđica izjasni...  
> 
> A vec kad sam tu, molila bih da mi odgovorite na pitanje ako netko zna ili je tu pretragu vec radio. Ugl vadila sam trombofilne faktore, i imam trombofiliju, e sad oni mene salju,na neku pretragu PCR nasljedne trom.faktore, niti znam.sta je to ali me zanima da li je netko to vadio i da li se to vadi u KBC Ri? 
> Hvala!


Genetski čimbenici trombofilije - vade se na transfuziji Rijeka, a oni šalju za Zagreb! Nas par je vadilo prošli mjesec, trebale su dvije uputnice, jedna za ovo, a druga za faktore trombofilije.
Ono što dođe na nalazu iz ZG kao genetski čimbenici su četri čimbenika: Faktor V Leiden, Faktor II protrombin, MTHFR i PAI-1.
Vidim na Imunološkim da imaš nalaze Faktora V Leiden i Pai-1, pa mi nije jasno, šta ti nemaš već te nalaze?

----------


## vatra86

Imam, ali sam tek sad skuzila da su mi u napomeni napisali da napravim i taj PCR nasljed.tromb.faktore ali to su mi napisali na nalazu iz Ri, a to sam ubiti vadila,ne..pa su oni slali za Zg... Mislila sam da moram jos nesto vaditi.. Sorry

----------


## Frćka

Jesi li vadila antifosfolipidna antitijela? To je bila treća uputnica, sve se vadilo odjedanput na transfuziji na Sušaku...znači tri različita nalaza dobiješ. Ovo su slali na KBC Rijeku, nalaz dođe opet na Sušak, ali u laboratorij, ne na transfuziju gdje su se dizala prva dva nalaza.

----------


## bubicazubica

:Cool: 
sorry......opet ja ko kasper...
stvarno mi je zao sto nisam bila na kavi,ali kako sam vec i prije bila rekla imala sam neke obaveze...a bas bi mi bilo drago sve vas uzivo upoznati..
...


> Jesi kriva si!!!i promatras nas iz prikrajka kako se pjenimo  nemoj da ne dodjes na kavu sutra!!!

----------


## vatra86

> Jesi li vadila antifosfolipidna antitijela? To je bila treća uputnica, sve se vadilo odjedanput na transfuziji na Sušaku...znači tri različita nalaza dobiješ. Ovo su slali na KBC Rijeku, nalaz dođe opet na Sušak, ali u laboratorij, ne na transfuziju gdje su se dizala prva dva nalaza.


Nisam to vadila, samo ono sta se salje u Zg, ona 4 faktora i ono di su proteinC i S .. A sta bi trebala vaditi ta antifosf antitijela? Cemu to sluzi?

----------


## vatra86

E i jos pitanje.. Jel ste isle vi koje ste vadile te faktore trombofilije kod hematologa?

----------


## Marlo

Pozdrav svima, ja sam nova na forumu iako ne baš u tematici.. Postupke sam sve stoički i samostalno podnosila ali sada, nakon uspješnog postupka,  imam brdo pitanja pa mi treba vase iskustvo.

Nakon pozitivne bete i imala sam prvi ultrazvuk na klinici sa potvrđenom trudnoćom. Na tom pregledu osim čestitki, mi vezano za trudnoću nisu ništa rekli nego da se javim svojoj ginekologici. Bila sam kod nje, a ona me pitala da li želim da mi doktor sa klinike vodi trudnoću. Obzirom da su mi dole bili stvarno dobri, složila sam se s time i ona mi je dala uputnicu za pregled u KBC-u, i rekla da se tamo javim za 10ak dana ( nije rekla točno za koliko, ni točno gdje - valjda na poliklinici ?). 

Obzirom da meni nisu na klinici za oplodnju ponudili da mi oni mogu voditi trudnoću, baš me iznenadilo da je rekla da se tako mogu dogovoriti sa njom. Drugo što me brine je da mi osim ultrazvuka nisu radili papu ( s time da mi je ginekologica rekla ranije da se to radi na početku trudnoće) niti bilo kakav drugi test ili dali neke upute.  Osjećam se malo na brisanom prostoru jer u klinici su samo potvrdili da je trudnoća prisutna ali ništa dalje od toga, a ona nije preuzela vođenje nego me uputnicom vraća u KBC, a oni za sad ni ne znaju da sam kod njih... 

Da li se na prvom pregledu radi išta osim ultrazvuka?  Da li je uobičajeno da trudnoću vode doktori sa klinike? Ima li netko iskustva kada bi se i kome trebala javiti?  

Puno hvala, mislim da sam sad puno preplašenija nego kad sam bila u postupku  :Smile: .

----------


## Frćka

> Nisam to vadila, samo ono sta se salje u Zg, ona 4 faktora i ono di su proteinC i S .. A sta bi trebala vaditi ta antifosf antitijela? Cemu to sluzi?


E sad tu prestaje moje davanje informacija jer neznam puno osim što sam čitala na netu, što ne mora biti točnopa... Na imunološkim *ljube* odgovara i ima znanje :Smile: 
Mi smo dobile iste pretrage za napraviti, možda jer je isti dr.? Neznam. Meni je nakon svih tih pretraga ispalo sve ok-nemam trombofiliju, ali dr. je zaokružio na nalazu PAI-1 homozigot 5G iako sam mislila da je i to ok nalaz, da nemam genetsku predispoziciju, sad više neznam... i na kraju dogovor andoli i heparin sljedeći put. Nisam išla hematologu, šta bi trebale?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Marlo rekla bih da ovisi kod kojeg si dr. u postupku bila, na klinici se obično obavlja samo taj prvi UZV kako bi se potvrdila trudnoća i onda te vodi tvoj ginekolog, jedino docentica voli i dalje voditi svoje pacijente koliko čujem, ostali baš i nemaju tu praksu.

Vatra vidi ovdje http://www.roda.hr/article/read/anti...ipidni-sindrom ja ne znam dali bi ti još i to morala vaditi pošto iovako već imaš nalaze za heparin, tako da ti ovo po mom mišljenju neće niš novog donjeti

----------


## Aerin

Marlo i ja sam bila na prvom pregledu u KBCu i dr. Vlašić me uputio na mog ginekologa i naravno s njim sam se dalje dogovarala zavpreglede.

Sa cca 8tt sam vadila krv i mokracu, a na drugom pregledu s 11tt mi je radio papu.

Trudnoce u KBCu vodi samo profesorica, a druga dva dogtora ovisno sto se dogovoris s njima. Mislim da ces se ponovno morati dogovoriti s mpo doktorom sto i kako dalje, a briseve i papu, mokracu i uputnice za krv ti i dalje radi tvoja ginekologica pa mi nije jasno zasto te poslala odmah na KBC.

----------


## red pepper

Meni su rekli obojica da mozes doci na humanu kada kod zelis,pogotovo ako je nesto hitno,a na redovne preglede s uputnicom.ali da za svaki pregled moras imati novu uputnicu..ja sam sama sebi smijesna..to ih ispitujem,a trudna cu bit 2050.godine...

----------


## Mali Mimi

red pepper šta rekli su ti da možeš voditi trudnoću na humanoj? To mi je stvarno novosti, meni je sestra naglasila da od tog 1 UZV nadalje me vodi moj ginekolog i isto mi je rekao i dr. Vlašić pa ga nisam više ni pitala...uglavnom što ja znam oni na humanoj dosada nisu pregledavali trudnice tek nakon 20 tt i to bi ih primali na poliklinici obično a ne na humanoj

----------


## red pepper

Ma v. mi je rekao da je stvar dogovora,a m. da se moze,ali da to bas nije najprakticnije jer da treba ionako ic kod ginekologa po uputnicu svaki put..a onda da je pitanje da li ce primarni ginekolog htjeti dati uputnicu..prikazao je to da ako bas ful izgaras od zelje da tamo vodis da moze,ali da to nije najprakticnije i da mozda bolje ipak ne  :Smile:  mislin da je bolje ici kod njih privatno u pocetku...

----------


## Aerin

Meni je dr. V rekao da se javim svom ginekologu za 4tj. bla bla ali ako imam bilo kakva pitanja da mu se slobodno javim.

Dr. V radi privatno u poliklinici Tagora i pregled je 400kn pa eto koga zanima moze ici ali isto tako ako vam je ginekolog siroke ruke i daje uputnice isto tako ne vidim zasto ne bi vodile trudnocu u KBCu.

Ja sam razmisljala sto cu i kako cu ali kako cu po ljeti biti ko slon a nisam iz Rijeke nisam se odlucila niti za KBC niti za privatno osim ako budem trebala nazvati cu humanu i otici kod dr. V  :Wink:

----------


## bubicazubica

Sretan vam Uskrs,drage Riječanke...i da nam onaj sljedeći bude s još jednim članom više........!!!!!!!! a novim našim mpo trudnicama želim jednu lijepu i uspješnu školsku trudnoću do samog kraja!!!!!!!

----------


## red pepper

Evo argente,bila si pitala nedavno kakvi su protokoli sad u modi..dobro si pretpostavila,antagonist protokol je sada u trendu.kaze doktor da je to patient friendly postupak,manje lijekova,manje jajnih stanica,ali broj trudnoca podjednak..obzirom da kazete da nas veliki brat promatra odlucila sam da necu komentirati  :Wink:  ..ako uspijem.

----------


## Argente

To što ti je dr rekao sam i ja na više mjesta pročitala, ali svejedno mi to smrdi...zašto onda antagonist nije svugdje standard...i kako može biti dobar i low responderima i PCOSovkama, čujem da se na Vuku tako dijeli  :sherlock:  Vrijeme će pokazati  :Wink:

----------


## red pepper

Ne me vuci za jezik :Smile:  ako citaju skuzit ce me,nije sigurno nitko osim mene ispitivao te stvari ovih dana  :Wink:  ali mislim da je antagonist sada standard u drzavnim firmama,u privatnima sumnjam  :Wink:

----------


## Inesz

protokoli s manje lijekova u zbilji hrvatskih mpo klinika znače-protokoli s jako malo lijekova + isti protokoli za sve parove bez obzira na dijagnoze...

ovakav pristup, sve je samo nije prijateljki prema neplodnim parova. ovakav pristup  liječenju daleko je od zlatnog standarda liječenja neplodnosti i većini parova donosi duže i neizvjesnije liječenje neplodnosti.

*manje lijekova= manje dobivenih jajnih stanica, manje embrija, malo ili ništa embija za kriopohranu, manje trudnoća, manje djece...
*

ne zabrovimo:

HZZO plaća bolnicama stimulirani postupak nešto  manje od 9000 kuna. u tih 9000 kuna ulaze lijekovi, folikulometrije, aspiracija, rad laboratorija, potrošni materijal, transfer i eventulana kriopohrana preostalih embrija.

za ovu cijenu kod većine se ne može odraditi standardni niti optimalno prilagođen stimulirani postupak.

znamo da naši liječnici čitaju forume, a znamo da i uvijek na sve probleme liječenje naplodnosti ostaju ravnodušni i šute. mi pacijenti nismo vidjeli da su se kao stručnjaci kritički osvrnuli  niti dali svoje mišljenje  o aktualnim problemaima u liječenju neplodnosti.

šute mpo stručnjaci  danas, kao što su šutjeli i za vrijeme tzv Milinovićevog zakona kada su svojom šutnjom ili  čak otvoreno zagovarali  odobravali i podržavali oplodnju 3 jajne stanice, zabranu zamrzvanja embrija...

danas struka opet šuti... šuti i čita forume ne kojima pišu njihove pacijentice...

----------


## red pepper

> protokoli s manje lijekova u zbilji hrvatskih mpo klinika znače-protokoli s jako malo lijekova + isti protokoli za sve parove bez obzira na dijagnoze...
> 
> ovakav pristup, sve je samo nije prijateljki prema neplodnim parova. ovakav pristup  liječenju daleko je od zlatnog standarda liječenja neplodnosti i većini parova donosi duže i neizvjesnije liječenje neplodnosti.
> 
> *manje lijekova= manje dobivenih jajnih stanica, manje embrija, malo ili ništa embija za kriopohranu, manje trudnoća, manje djece...
> *
> 
> ne zabrovimo:
> 
> ...


Potpisujem te od a do ž..
a sama nisam ništa rekla  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

> šute mpo stručnjaci  danas, kao što su šutjeli i za vrijeme tzv Milinovićevog zakona kada su svojom šutnjom ili  čak otvoreno zagovarali  odobravali i podržavali oplodnju 3 jajne stanice, zabranu zamrzvanja embrija...
> 
> danas struka opet šuti... šuti i čita forume ne kojima pišu njihove pacijentice...


Progovoriti će kad padne ovaj zakon ili kad dođe neki drugi na red. Kao i u Milijevo vrijeme...  :Sad:

----------


## butterfly101

drage moje, mi vas pozdravljmo i saljemo vam najlijepše želje za što brže uspjehe...često vas se sjetimo jer smo sa vama proveli puno trenutaka, ali ono najvažnije je da bi bez vas bilo puno teže!

šaljemo vam  bezbroj vibrica.

----------


## crna-ovčica

eto mene malo k vama na temu, danas obavila HSSG i kako stvari stoje izgleda da ću u skorije vrijeme imat malo više pitanja
Sa idućim ciklusom idemo u postupak inseminacije, al danas dok sam bila kod doktora nisam skontala jel mi za folikumetrije i za postupak treba nova uputnica od mog giekologa?
Sa onog popisa moramo još samo oboje vaditi markere,krvnu grupu i rh i potvrdu od bilježnika
I ako netko zna, za tu potvrdu od bilježnika treba prepisat one tri natuknice na dnu popisa i kopirat osobne i oibe priložit i to odnjet k bilježniku na ovjeru, jel ima neko svoj primjer toga da mi pošalje na pp

----------


## red pepper

Butterfly-hvala na lijepim zeljama..nisam bila tu kada si ti plutala u ovom mrtvom moru,ali mi je jako drago da si uspjela doci do cilja i zelim sve najbolje i tebi i bebacu  :Smile: 

Ovcice- za postupak ti treba d1 uputnica koja onda vrijedi godinu dana.

I da napisem jos jedan apsurd hrvatskog zdravstva..uputnica d1 vrijedi godinu dana za postupke,ali ne vrijedi za konzultacije prije postupka nego za to treba posebna uputnica i tako za svake konzultacije..kao da dogovaranje protokola nije dio ivf-a isto..to samo kod nas ima..

----------


## crna-ovčica

hvala ti Red  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

butterfly lijepo je vidjeti taj tvoj preslatki avatar :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nova13

bok curke,zanima me koliko se čeka od predavanja svih nalaza do prvog postupka ivf-a?

----------


## bubekica

> Sa onog popisa moramo još samo oboje vaditi markere,krvnu grupu i rh i potvrdu od bilježnika
> I ako netko zna, za tu potvrdu od bilježnika treba prepisat one tri natuknice na dnu popisa i kopirat osobne i oibe priložit i to odnjet k bilježniku na ovjeru, jel ima neko svoj primjer toga da mi pošalje na pp


drage rijecanke koje su nedavno bile u postupcima ili se u iste tek spremaju - ovjeravaju li svi potvrdu kod JB ili samo nevjencani parovi? da li ovjeravate za svaki postupak ili?

----------


## red pepper

> bok curke,zanima me koliko se čeka od predavanja svih nalaza do prvog postupka ivf-a?


pa nema baš čekanja..ovisi samo o tvom ciklusu tj kada dobiješ menstruaciju možeš odmah u prirodni ivf, a za stimulirani je bitno da se za lijekove upišeš nekih tjedan dana prije menstruacije da im dođu na vrijeme..

----------


## red pepper

> drage rijecanke koje su nedavno bile u postupcima ili se u iste tek spremaju - ovjeravaju li svi potvrdu kod JB ili samo nevjencani parovi? da li ovjeravate za svaki postupak ili?


Ovjeravati kod bilježnika trebaju samo oni u izvanbračnoj zajednici, za one u braku se donosi vjenčani list.. a ovjerava se samo jednom koliko ja znam,a ne za svaki postupak..

----------


## Frćka

I da napisem jos jedan apsurd hrvatskog zdravstva..uputnica d1 vrijedi godinu dana za postupke,ali ne vrijedi za konzultacije prije postupka nego za to treba posebna uputnica i tako za svake konzultacije..kao da dogovaranje protokola nije dio ivf-a isto..to samo kod nas ima..[/QUOTE]

Red, moram ovo demantirati. Uputnica D1 vrijedi i za konzultacije prije postupka, za sve vezano za taj postupak...
Prošli mjesec sam bila na konzultacijama, pao i kontrolni pregled i provjereno mi vrijedi uputnica sad za postupak...
Do sad sam odvojeno dok me sestre nisu napokon naučile :Smile:

----------


## red pepper

Ja bila pred neki dan i mislila da mi vrijedi d1,ali mi je sestra rekla da mi za konzultacije treba a2 svaki put..ja sam rekla da nemam jer da sam mislila da d1 vrijedi i jedva me pustila,ali da ce me zvat ako bude imala probleme od uprave..nemam pojma..

----------


## Frćka

A onda neka od njih još nezna...Dr. mi je na nalazu isto napisao sve osim uputnice za postupak jer je i sam rekao D1 to onda imamo...

----------


## red pepper

Ma meni to izgleda kao da je novo nesto.jer sam prosli postupak bila na konzultacijama normalno bez posebne uputnice..tko ce znati..

----------


## Frćka

Jedna od nas bi mogla po novu uputnicu skoro... :Cool:

----------


## red pepper

Frcka si dobila pp?ne prolazi mi ja mislim..

----------


## Frćka

Nisam, ispraznila sam inbox...

----------


## red pepper

Ne prolazi..pokusati cu kasnije opet.

----------


## dino84

> Ovjeravati kod bilježnika trebaju samo oni u izvanbračnoj zajednici, za one u braku se donosi vjenčani list.. a ovjerava se samo jednom koliko ja znam,a ne za svaki postupak..


A ja moram ovo demantirati. Treba se za svaki postupak ovjeravati izjava o izvanbracnoj zajednici te izjava o priznavanju ocinstva.

----------


## red pepper

Uf pa skupo je to onda..napokon vidim neku prednost braka,haha..sorry na krivoj informaciji,nisam slusala na satu  :Smile:

----------


## dino84

Ja sam uvijek te dvije izjave nekako sklopila u jednu tako da smo plaćali oko 90 kn ovjeru potpisa kod javnog bilježnika.

----------


## crna-ovčica

dino84 pliz ako imaš tu izjavu negdje na kompu da mi šibneš na pp

Ja imam još pitanja:
mislim da je meni sve nekako krenulo naopako, jučer sam skužila da za inseminaciju moram ponovit papa test jer će taman bit god dana od zadnjeg (ok to sam se pomirila da idem kod privatnika jer nema šanse da mi i moj napravi papu da nalaz bude gotov)
i još me muči:
1. ako sam briseve radila 25.02. a sa folikumetrijama počinjem cca 25.05. dali ce nalazi briseva biti stari (iako je dr. neki dan promrmljao da će bit ok, mene tako trta da ne dođem tamo pa da me ne vrate)
2. na nalazu je doktor napisao uputnica za spermio , je to znači da mi moramo spermio napravit pa imat nalaze kad ja dođem na prvu folikumetriju  ili se ta uputnica odnosi na taj dan kad on mora dat spermiće za inseminaciju.

Oprostite na malo zbunjujućim pitanjima, meni je još uvijek cijeli košmar u glavi, nadam se da ću u skorije vrijeme malo više toga skužit.

----------


## Frćka

Odi napravi papa (vrijedi god. dana) kod općeg ginića i nek ti napiše Hitnoća, reci da ti hitno treba, pokaži nalaz od mpo-vca u kojem piše kad krećeš na folikumetriju. Mpo dr. inače vide u kompu nalaz pape tako da nije važno što ga nećeš dobiti fizički, krećeš za mjesec dana tako da nije do tebe ako ga nemaš, ti si ga napravila. Čak ih više brisevi zanimaju koliko se dalo primjetiti. 
Brisevi i markeri vrijede 6.mjeseci, tako da si do ljeta pokrivena...
Uputnica za spermio-treba tvom mužu onaj dan kad će dati spermiće za inseminaciju...
Nadam se da nećeš, da će bit uspješno, sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> A ja moram ovo demantirati. Treba se za svaki postupak ovjeravati izjava o izvanbracnoj zajednici te izjava o priznavanju ocinstva.


ljudi, meni fakat nije jasno kako se izjava o priznavanju očinstva može dati za dijete koje nije  nit začeto, nit rođeno i to ne u matičnom uredu gdje se inače daje izjava o priznavanju očinstva, već tu i takvu izjavu dati u nekoj bolnici li klinici?!

----------


## dino84

> ljudi, meni fakat nije jasno kako se izjava o priznavanju očinstva može dati za dijete koje nije  nit začeto, nit rođeno i to ne u matičnom uredu gdje se inače daje izjava o priznavanju očinstva, već tu i takvu izjavu dati u nekoj bolnici li klinici?!


Ne znam, Inesz, i ne znam čemu im to uopće služi. Ali uglavnom, prije svakog postupka smo morali ovjeravati izjavu kod JB da MD priznaje očinstvo djeteta te da ja dajem pristanak na priznavanje očinstva djeteta koje će biti začeto.

----------


## red pepper

Ma ja mislim da je svrha toga da se izbjegnu razne potencijalne muljaze..da ne bi netko platio nekome da da uzorak posto nema partnera,a zeli dijete ili tko zna sta ljudima moze pasti na pamet..tko zna sta bi se sve radilo da nije tako strogo..mislim,nemam pojma to je samo moje razmisljanje..

----------


## Mali Mimi

Inesz tako nešto ima i u Mariboru potpisuje se izjava baš u bolnici prije transfera da smo svijesni da iz postupka može nastati dijete i da ćemo preuzeti za njega odgovornost (nešto u tom stilu) ali ništa nije trebalo kod javnog bilježnika ovjeravati ovo je bilo dovoljno.

----------


## Inesz

MM, ali to u MB nije priznanje očinstva, očinstvo se priznaje djetetu koje je rođeno, tj. rođeno izvan braka.

mislim da se za ovakvo "priznavanje očinstva"  izjavom kod JB može zakačiti mačku za rep.  istodobno radi zahtjevanja takve nevažeće radnje obratiti se nadležnim institucijama radi diskriminacije mpo pacijenata.

jedno je informrati pacijente, a drugo ih praviti budalama, maltretirati, diskriminirati ih i uz sve to još im mažnjavati lovu.

----------


## crna-ovčica

*Frćka* hvala ti puno na info

----------


## nova13

[QUOTE=Inesz;2610778]ljudi, meni fakat nije jasno kako se izjava o priznavanju očinstva može dati za dijete koje nije  nit začeto, nit rođeno i to ne u matičnom uredu gdje se inače daje izjava o priznavanju očinstva, već tu i takvu izjavu dati u nekoj bolnici li klinici?
 ja an tu izjavu ne gledam kao na nešto loše. pa time se da se glupo izrazim :Shock: siguravamo,npr.  u slučaju da ivf  (daj bože) uspije, trudna si  recimo 5 mj,a ti i dragi se posvadite i prekinete (ne daj bože). tada ako u tom slučaju nastane tolika svađa,da partner ne želi svoje dijete priznati, ili ti ne želiš da on to dijete prizna kao svoje, jedno drugo možete tužiti, a tada bi bolnica bila ''glavni svjedok'' i priložila potpisane izjave.

----------


## Argente

> ja an tu izjavu ne gledam kao na nešto loše. pa time se da se glupo izrazimsiguravamo,npr.  u slučaju da ivf  (daj bože) uspije, trudna si  recimo 5 mj,a ti i dragi se posvadite i prekinete (ne daj bože). tada ako u tom slučaju nastane tolika svađa,da partner ne želi svoje dijete priznati, ili ti ne želiš da on to dijete prizna kao svoje, jedno drugo možete tužiti, a tada bi bolnica bila ''glavni svjedok'' i priložila potpisane izjave.


Ionako se u bolnici potpisuju izjave prilikom predaje sperme i prije  transfera, plus izjava kod JB. Prema tome ovo anterogradno priznavanje eventualnog očinstva  nema nikakve dodane vrijednosti. Nema ni uporišta u obiteljskom zakonu,  jer da ima, MD ne bi trebao po rođenju djeteta ići ga priznavati na  matični.

----------


## nina70

....a naročito vrijeđa inteligenciju i džep da prije svakog postupka moraš kod JB. Mada mislim da to nije točno nego su pacijentice krivo shvatile, a dr nije briga što ove svaki put nanovo plaćaju...
Dakle, ovjeriš kod JB samo jednom i za svaki postupak im nosiš kopiju, a u bolnici potpisuješ izjavu (ne ovjerava se) prije ET.

----------


## paty

istina je da kod svakog postupka bio prirodni ili stimulirani mora se donjeti izjava od JB.tj.2primjera mogu kopije.
Ako nije velika razlika od postupka do postupka donesete kopiju stare izjave ako vam se posreći da sestre ne gledaju datum izjave može proći.
Osobno mi je bezveze svaki put nositi nove izjave ipak je to u najmanju ruku 90kn.

----------


## Snekica

Mi smo samo jednom nosili ovjeru JB  i vjenčani list, i to sam povukla iz bivše klinike (jest da sam se navlačila s njima da mi vrate original, on je moj, njima sam ostavila kopiju) i takvu kopiju sam odnijela u našu kliniku i za sad mi to još vrijedi. Ovjera tih potvrda mi je u najmanju ruku smiješna je koji par, ako se razveo, želi i dalje zajedničko dijete?! U kratko, to mi je samo mažnjavanje love...

----------


## red pepper

Snekica ne kuzim to sa vjencanim listom i ovjerom od biljeznika?sta si ti u braku i svejedno si nesto morala ovjeravati?ili?

----------


## pak

Nas su trazili samo vjencani list. Prilozila sam kopiju. Original sam platila, to ostaje meni.
Sneki sta si ovjeravala kod JB?

----------


## njoka

Curke , bok,

evo mene ponovo ovdje. Često čitam na brzaka šta je novoga, ali vremena za aktivno forumiranje ima jako malo. Budući krećemo po bracu/seku, i dogovorili smo se za konzultacije u svibnju, zanima me mogu li budući smo već pohodili podzemlje svojevoljno od ginekologice zatražiti sve potrebne pretrage već sada, pa možda uspjeti dobiti koji nalaz prije samih konzultacija , ili najbolje čekati naputke od dr. Vlašića? Mislila sam dobiti na vremenu jer ovako računam krećemo tek na jesen sa postupkom....

----------


## Light

> ma ima i sada problema..jedna cura je otišla u zg na postupak jer ju je ovdje zavlačio sa hssg-om..na kraju ju je naručio na 4dc kao da je se riješi,a to je još debelo za vrijeme menstruacije pa naravno nije htjela ići da još ne pokupi neku bakteriju..a još jedna koju znam isto su joj rekli u veljači da se naruči u svibnju za hsg..


Bok, 
Imala sam 3 ins i sad cekam. A hssg obavila 2-3 put kak sam dosla u kbc R jako brzo  :Smile:

----------


## Light

A Dr. MM radi privatno? Gdje? 


Dr. V radi privatno u poliklinici Tagora i pregled je 400kn pa eto koga zanima moze ici ali isto tako ako vam je ginekolog siroke ruke i daje uputnice isto tako ne vidim zasto ne bi vodile trudnocu u KBCu.

Ja sam razmisljala sto cu i kako cu ali kako cu po ljeti biti ko slon a nisam iz Rijeke nisam se odlucila niti za KBC niti za privatno osim ako budem trebala nazvati cu humanu i otici kod dr. V  :Wink: [/QUOTE]

----------


## pak

njoka, mozes napraviti papu, briseve, hormone tj. sve za sto ti je tvoja gin.voljna dati uputnicu i prije konzultacija.

----------


## nova13

recite mi kakva imate iskustva u kombinaciji MPO-posao? ja konobarim,i neznam sad dal moram otvarat bolovanje ili mogu raditi i nakon postupka normalno dok ne dobijem nalaz bete? to me zanima jer ako ne mogu nda moram nakon sezone u postupak a tada mi već puno nalaza neće vrijediti...  :Razz:

----------


## Argente

nova13, ima više otvorenih tema tog sadržaja, npr.
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/82121-K...ti-posao-i-MPO
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/48821-MPO-i-posao
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/66519-t...enje-FET-posao
pa molim da se iznošenje iskustava nastavi na jednoj od njih
hvala

----------


## red pepper

Dr M. radi u Katunaru u Crikvenici.

----------


## red pepper

Njoka,ako zelis prije ljeta u postupak pokusaj bar hormone odmah napraviti 3-5 dc..ostalo sve napravis u par dana jedino ti hormoni su vezani uz tocno te dane pa je bed..a papa test vjerojatno imas jer vrijedi godinu dana..

----------


## Snekica

> Snekica ne kuzim to sa vjencanim listom i ovjerom od biljeznika?sta si ti u braku i svejedno si nesto morala ovjeravati?ili?


Sorry, sad vidim da se nisam potpuno izjasnila. U doba Milinovića smo morali imati ono tzv psihološko i pravno savjetovanje. Psihologa nismo platili ništa (preko HZZO) dok smo pravno morali platiti. To pravno smo odradili kod jb koji nam je naplatio oko 350kn... Bilo pa prošlo i ne vratilo se više... Vjenčani list smo naravno platili. Ali ova ovjera o priznanju očinstva dok dijete nije ni rođeno me malo nasmijava :/
Sorrite na zbunjoli još jednom...

----------


## Frćka

Od 14.-18.5. nema nikog od dr.na humanoj i za sada svima koji su trebali startat sa stimulacijom ovih dana, kako nema ko odraditi punkcije/transfere tih dana, kako postupci nebi bili potrošene uzaludno na "možda se stigne", odgađaju se postupci za sljedeći ciklus.

----------


## red pepper

ma idu mi na živce..pred 10 dana sam bila na konzultacijama..kao da onda nisu znali da idu svi tamo nego me naruče za danas za lijekove i onda puška..veoma su dobro organizirani..
Frćka- kada je tebe naručio da dođeš? da li se misli opet da moramo doć na konzultacije ili u vrijeme folikulometrija ujutro? nisam skužila..je tebi isti protokol ostavio ili kako?

----------


## Frćka

Red, nekad prst sudbine napravi i dobro, možda je jedan dr.morao ostati, pa su ipak uspjeli dogovorit da idu svi, nemam ništa protiv, imaju svi pravo na dodatno obrazovanje...
Ja sam se samo zapisala za lijekove za sljedeći ciklus...sve isto, nisam vidjela dr., sestra M. se čula s njim...neznam ako tvoj dr. misli nešto drugo, neznam šta ste za ovaj put dogov,. nazovi ih ili odi tamo pa će ti reć, ako mislite mijenjat protokol ili već šta...

----------


## Inesz

> Od 14.-18.5. nema nikog od dr.na humanoj i za sada svima koji su trebali startat sa stimulacijom ovih dana, kako nema ko odraditi punkcije/transfere tih dana, kako postupci nebi bili potrošene uzaludno na "možda se stigne", odgađaju se postupci za sljedeći ciklus.


3. hrvatski kongres o reprodukcijkom zdravlju, kontracepciji i ivf-u

šibenik, 15.-17. svibnja 2014.

preliminarni program započinje u četvrtak, 15. 4. u 15 h

završava u subotu, 17. 4. u 13 h

----------


## Frćka

Uputnica za spermiogram, s datumom 26.4., hoće li vrijediti u 6.mjesecu ili moramo po novu? Istina da vrijedi samo mjesec dana?

----------


## red pepper

> 3. hrvatski kongres o reprodukcijkom zdravlju, kontracepciji i ivf-u
> 
> šibenik, 15.-17. svibnja 2014.
> 
> preliminarni program započinje u četvrtak, 15. 4. u 15 h
> 
> završava u subotu, 17. 4. u 13 h


Dan prije je vjerojatno slobodan da u miru spakiraju kofere,a dan nakon da se odmore od puta. Ne smiju se preforsirati.  :Smile:

----------


## red pepper

> Uputnica za spermiogram, s datumom 26.4., hoće li vrijediti u 6.mjesecu ili moramo po novu? Istina da vrijedi samo mjesec dana?


Uputnica vrijedi mjesec dana..tako da neće vrijediti nažalost,morati ćete po novu..

----------


## red pepper

> Red, nekad prst sudbine napravi i dobro, možda je jedan dr.morao ostati, pa su ipak uspjeli dogovorit da idu svi, nemam ništa protiv, imaju svi pravo na dodatno obrazovanje...
> Ja sam se samo zapisala za lijekove za sljedeći ciklus...sve isto, nisam vidjela dr., sestra M. se čula s njim...neznam ako tvoj dr. misli nešto drugo, neznam šta ste za ovaj put dogov,. nazovi ih ili odi tamo pa će ti reć, ako mislite mijenjat protokol ili već šta...


Ja nemam ništa protiv da su svi išli nego mi smeta što mi prije 10 dana to nije mogao reći. Nego me kljuka sa estrofemima duphastonima da dobijem 1.5. menstruaciju i da krenem i onda ništa..jer jedva sam organizirala sa poslom i sa svime,nije jednostavno sve uskladiti..a sigurno je znao pred 10 dana da idu i kada idu..

Meni je poručio po sestri telefonom kada ga je nazvala da dođem na 19. dan ciklusa na ultrazvuk i dogovor pa da mi promijeni antagonist u dugi protokol pa da krenem 21.dc..a zašto nemam pojma..valjda zato što mi propalo sad pa da kao što prije nešto počnem..jer baš je on znao moju dijagnozu preko telefona..uopće ne kužim..

----------


## Frćka

Red hvala, a za ovaj raspon datuma, sestre su tako rekle, a možda oni rade 14. i 18, samo ova tri dana ne.... Ovo je samo okvirno za info, svi će znat za sebe šta s informacijom.
Inesz, hvala na detaljima.

----------


## Frćka

> Ja nemam ništa protiv da su svi išli nego mi smeta što mi prije 10 dana to nije mogao reći. Nego me kljuka sa estrofemima duphastonima da dobijem 1.5. menstruaciju i da krenem i onda ništa..jer jedva sam organizirala sa poslom i sa svime,nije jednostavno sve uskladiti..a sigurno je znao pred 10 dana da idu i kada idu..
> 
> Meni je poručio po sestri telefonom kada ga je nazvala da dođem na 19. dan ciklusa na ultrazvuk i dogovor pa da mi promijeni antagonist u dugi protokol pa da krenem 21.dc..a zašto nemam pojma..valjda zato što mi propalo sad pa da kao što prije nešto počnem..jer baš je on znao moju dijagnozu preko telefona..uopće ne kužim..


Možda te uredno prati na forumu.

----------


## red pepper

> Možda te uredno prati na forumu.


hahaha..jao što me ovo nasmijalo. ja bi bila luda da nema ovog foruma da me oraspoloži...stvarno ima terapijski učinak  :Smile: 

A da čita forum onda bi valjda već dobila neki bonus za to što ga skoro jedina stalno hvalim  :Wink:

----------


## Snekica

Svi čitaju, don't worry  :Grin:

----------


## vatra86

Cure bas mi je zao da odgađaju postupke zbog kongresa, ali neka oni idu.. I ja sam bila prosli tjedan na jednom medicunskom kongresu 3 dana i bas sam nakon njega bila uzasno umorna, naporno je slusati predavana cijeli dan. Ako je tako barem neka nesto nauce novo i da bude puno vise uspjesnijih postupaka...

----------


## Frćka

> Evo argente,bila si pitala nedavno kakvi su protokoli sad u modi..dobro si pretpostavila,antagonist protokol je sada u trendu.kaze doktor da je to patient friendly postupak,manje lijekova,manje jajnih stanica,ali broj trudnoca podjednak..obzirom da kazete da nas veliki brat promatra odlucila sam da necu komentirati  ..ako uspijem.


Mislim da te je ipak uhvatio i ispunio ti želju promjenom protokola :Grin:

----------


## red pepper

> Cure bas mi je zao da odgađaju postupke zbog kongresa, ali neka oni idu.. I ja sam bila prosli tjedan na jednom medicunskom kongresu 3 dana i bas sam nakon njega bila uzasno umorna, naporno je slusati predavana cijeli dan. Ako je tako barem neka nesto nauce novo i da bude puno vise uspjesnijih postupaka...


ma normalno da moraju ići na kongrese. to će u konačnici nama koristiti.. to nije uopće sporno..ali trebali su to najaviti,čisto da se ljudi znaju organizirati..jer meni je sestra pred 10 dana izračunala kada da dođem po lijekove..a za kongres znaju sigurno već duže vrijeme..

----------


## Frćka

> Ne me vuci za jezik ako citaju skuzit ce me,nije sigurno nitko osim mene ispitivao te stvari ovih dana  ali mislim da je antagonist sada standard u drzavnim firmama,u privatnima sumnjam


Busted!

----------


## red pepper

> Mislim da te je ipak uhvatio i ispunio ti želju promjenom protokola


ovaj svoj post sam već zaboravila..kad tako postaviš malo mi sve skupa postaje scary  :Shock:   u biti i ne baš malo..hehe

----------


## roan

> Dr M. radi u Katunaru u Crikvenici.



bokić! da li misliš to na M.M dole sa humane ? Katunar je  privatna ordinacija?
hvala unaprijed na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

da i da  :Smile:

----------


## roan

> da i da


hvala i hvala :Smile: jako dobra info !inače je moj liječnik i imam sve pohvale ,a za vođenje (kad budemo imali sreće)trudnoće išla bih isključivo tako !pretpostavljam da su cijene 400-500 kn po pregledu?pozzić i još jednom hvala.u ordinaciji kad su tamo i sestre me bed pitat da li radi privat .

----------


## red pepper

Haha,ti si ista kao i ja..ja ga isto ispitujem za vodjenje trudnoce,a to ce bit ako i bude kad on ode u mirovinu.

----------


## roan

nadam se ipak prije  :Laughing: on je još mlad ,zgodan ..ima fore do mirovine ..iako sam imala puno udaraca što se tiče neuspjeha ,jednom mora zasjat sunce kako meni ,tako svima nama tu na forumu

----------


## red pepper

Roan- kazes mlad i zgodan,u tom grmu znaci lezi zec  :Wink: .. Izgleda da on manjak iskustva bez problema nadoknadjuje na druge nacine  :Smile: ..

Pa koliko si neuspjesnih postupaka imala do sada? U kojoj si sad fazi?nisam te primjetila zadnje vrijeme tu..

----------


## roan

pa nije loše pogledat-lijepog momka  :Smile: ,da,nisam već dugo bila na forumu ,imala sam do sad 3 ins.,1 ivf prirodnjak ,1 ivf stimulirani(sve bezuspješno uvijek stigla M.) i nakon toga radila sam pauzu (zbog posla )i ostala trudna ! nažalost u 8 tt-spontani ,kiretaža i sad čekam ..toliko razočaranja ,tuge...to samo mogu razumijet cure koje su tu kao i ja..al digla sam glavu i idemo u nove pobjede ...

----------


## red pepper

Ajoj,bas grozno  :Sad:  pa kada ti se to desilo?ti je M. radio i kiretazu? Koliko sad moras cekati?jer nesto se pisalo da se za ivf mora cekati godinu dana od prirodne trudnoce..nadam se da ipak nije tako..ali ajde barem si uspjela ostati trudna,to je vec super znak..barem znas da mozes..

----------


## roan

> Ajoj,bas grozno  pa kada ti se to desilo?ti je M. radio i kiretazu? Koliko sad moras cekati?jer nesto se pisalo da se za ivf mora cekati godinu dana od prirodne trudnoce..nadam se da ipak nije tako..ali ajde barem si uspjela ostati trudna,to je vec super znak..barem znas da mozes..


 poslala sam ti PP da baš sve ne obrazlažem

----------


## paty

pozdrav 
Kakvo zatišje?

----------


## bubicazubica

eto malo i mene...ponovo :Smile: 
...moja prva folikulometrija u petak....

----------


## red pepper

Napokon kreces bubice,bravo! Sad ce teta smilja da vas nauci ciljati  :Razz:  budi pazljiva na satu da ne dobijes sa sibom!opasna je ona  :Wink:

----------


## bubicazubica

:Laughing: 
uzet ću onaj mini snimač,i sve pažljivo snimiti :Smile: 



> Napokon kreces bubice,bravo! Sad ce teta smilja da vas nauci ciljati  budi pazljiva na satu da ne dobijes sa sibom!opasna je ona

----------


## red pepper

dragi bože, čitala sam neke strane forume o antagonist protokolu..niti jedna od njih stotinjak što je pisalo na temi nije dobila manje od 250iu puregona/gonala..a mnoge i po 350-400 iu..neka je čak 30 stanica dobila!..to joj je do mirovine da ide na fet ako treba..a ja 150 iu ? :Crying or Very sad:  to ni mrava neće probuditi,a kamoli moje folikule..a još je prva ideja prije mog njurganja bila 100 iu (pomislila sam da me zamijenio za patuljka pa sam se pobunila)..ja bi samo voljela da otvoreno kažu sorry hzzo plaća samo toliko pa bih ja nadokupila,nije problem, ta razlika je ništa naspram odlaska privatno..ali da otvoreno kaže,a ne da nam pričaju kako je to patient friendly jer ima malo pikanja kad i oni i mi znamo da malo pikanja zapravo znači malo lijekova..i ja neću biti zadovoljna sa 2-3 folikula ako dobijem..a čujem zadnje vrijeme previše takvih primjera..

----------


## Argente

red, X k'o kuća
Dobro, možda ti ne treba baš 30 u istom postupku jer  preko 20 im već kvaliteta pomalo opada (a i s tim si u hiperu skoro  sigurno) al 15 bi bilo sasvim korektno (ako tvoje tijelo da, jasno).  Nije ni čudo da si neke pacijentice same podebljavaju terapiju. Ne  opravdavam, ali se ne čudim, u ovakvim uvjetima takve opasne rabote bit  će sve više!

----------


## Argente

Disclaimer: budući da ti je prva stimulacija, to se ne odnosi na tvoj konkretni slučaj  :Smile:  možda ipak bude puna košara. Jesi pitala koliko JS očekuje da ćeš dobiti?

----------


## red pepper

Nece da se izjasni..pitala sam ga, znas mene  :Smile:  ..kao da svaki ciklus je prica za sebe,da jednom moze biti dobro,drugi put lose..kao da se tek na 2 dc moze pouzdano vidjeti stanje antralaca i tako..sve nesto prica,a nista konkretno  nece da kaze..valjda ne zeli da krivo procijeni pa da mu se to poslije zamjeri ako ispadne drugacije..pravi diplomat..skoro ko nasi politicari  :Smile: 

A posto je 6 dc prvi pregled kod nas onda se ni to stanje antralaca  ne vidi unaprijed.trebalo bi da pogledaju antralce na taj 2. ili 3. dan pa da po tome odluce o terapiji..ali to cu ga drugi put traziti..dosta mi je komplikacija za ovaj put..lol..

----------


## Inesz

red,
nek ti bude sreća od prve sa ovim bolničkim mršavim stimulacijama  :Smile:  


ali sve mi moramo znati mpo zakonitosi:
malo para za liječenje znači malodjece.

svaka bolest je skupa, tako i neplodnost.

neplodni parovi u našim bolnicama ne dobivaju zlatni standard liječenja.  :Sad:  (ma što god naši  mpo doktori o tome govorili pacijenticama)

----------


## Newbie

Hej, evo da se malo i ja javim.. Glupo mi nešt pisati, kad sam tek sa fm krenula.. Baš sam pravi newbie naspram vas... :Laughing: 
Al, evo, bila tri puta kod dr V. Odlično me potrefio za folikolmetriju jer već na prvoj je vidio jedan od 16 mm. Jučer bila i idem u nedjelju opet.

----------


## Newbie

Malo sam si rastrojena... Sve nade polažem u taj jedan folikulić koji raste i sve se nadam, a s druge strane pokušavam se ne zanositi i ostati realna i psihički se pripremati da bi ovo moglo trajati tko zna koliko

----------


## red pepper

Hvala inesz na lijepim zeljama!

Potpisujem sto si napisala.

Nasi doktori odlicno rade svoj posao u okviru sustava kojega su dio,ali ako vec ne zele upozoriti vladajuce garnuture na probleme,makar da nama otvoreno kazu koliko nas pripada po hzzo-u lijekova,a koliko oni objektivno misle da bi svakoj od nas individualno trebalo..pa onaj tko moze taj si kupi,a onaj tko ne moze taj uzme sto se daje..neka procijene kao da su privatnici..naravno da prvu stimulaciju se ide na blef,ne moze se znati,ali kasnije moze pretpostaviti..

----------


## red pepper

Newbie-obzirom da si rekla da imas jako duge cikluse mozda ti ni ne pucaju folikuli..to ces vidjet nakon jos par folikulometrija..

----------


## Snekica

> Hvala inesz na lijepim zeljama!
> 
> Potpisujem sto si napisala.
> 
> Nasi doktori odlicno rade svoj posao u okviru sustava kojega su dio,ali ako vec ne zele upozoriti vladajuce garnuture na probleme,makar da nama otvoreno kazu koliko nas pripada po hzzo-u lijekova,a koliko oni objektivno misle da bi svakoj od nas individualno trebalo..pa onaj tko moze taj si kupi,a onaj tko ne moze taj uzme sto se daje..neka procijene kao da su privatnici..naravno da prvu stimulaciju se ide na blef,ne moze se znati,ali kasnije moze pretpostaviti..


X 
S time da se po državnim klinikama usklade cjenici, a ne da u jednoj Klinici full stim košta, pucam bezveze, 10 000, a u drugoj 14 000 kn i sl.

----------


## Newbie

Jooj, nemoj me sad ubedirati... Dobro je počelo, neće valjda sad okrenuti naopako :/

----------


## Newbie

E, da pitam nešto...
Što ide kad folikul pukne? Dakle, sad smo na ciljanima i to je sve što radimo, pa me zanima procedura kad dr ustanovi da je folikul pukao... Jel onda opet moram dolaziti na preglede radi nekih praćenja ili je to sve sad doma čekanje menge pa novo naručivanje za idući ciklus ako ovaj nije dobitan?

I kako ide naručivanje kad dobijem M? Jel moram sve uputnice nanovo uzimati, ponovno se naručivati ili samo nastavljam dalje kad prođe m? Nije mi jasan taj dio

----------


## red pepper

Ne zelim te ja ubedirati,ali zna se desiti da folikul ne pukne..in naraste i sve,ali ne pukne i predje u cistu..ali tebi ce puknuti  :Smile: 

Ako vidi da je puknuo onda cekas ili menstruaciju ili si trudna..a ako dobijes m opet se narucis prvi dan ciklusa na folikulim. krece se od 8dc..uputnica ti ako je d1 vrijedi ista,a ako je neka druga onda moras novu..

----------


## Newbie

Došla sam sa crvenom uputnicom na 1.fm. Znači da ću morati po novu? I ne moram se opet naručivati kao kad sam se naručivala na konzultacije?

Misliš da ce me naručiti već 8dc? Minimlani ciklus mi je 2 mj, neće biti ništa za vidjeti.

----------


## Newbie

I šta kad npr ostaneš trudna? Ideš natrag njima na neku potvrdu, pregled, šta ja znam ( da ima neki podatak u kartonu) ili samo produžuješ do svoje dr?

----------


## bubekica

> Nasi doktori odlicno rade svoj posao u okviru sustava kojega su dio,ali ako vec ne zele upozoriti vladajuce garnuture na probleme,makar da nama otvoreno kazu koliko nas pripada po hzzo-u lijekova,a koliko oni objektivno misle da bi svakoj od nas individualno trebalo..pa onaj tko moze taj si kupi,a onaj tko ne moze taj uzme sto se daje..


malo upadam rijecankama...
zamisli koliko bi tek to pobune dovelo - ovak smo barem svi "u istom kosu". a onaj tko moze, taj si i kupi. kod privatnika.

----------


## red pepper

Bubekica-ja ne vidim razloge za pobunu..pa ako bismo u drzavnoj bolnici mogli kupiti dio lijekova i imati postupak jednak onome kod privatnika onda bi i oni koji nemaju novaca za privatnike puno lakse dosli do bebe..jer puno je lakse skrpati par tisuca kuna za dio lijekova nego 20.000kn za privatno..i automatski bi se dobilo materijala za zamrzavanje i sve..svatko bi se za tu cifru koju bi trebalo nadoplatiti snasao, vjeruj mi,kada bi znao koje mu to prednosti donosi..4 postupka se zacas na ovaj nacin otope..

----------


## red pepper

Newbie-sve su crvene.bitno je da li je a ili d..nisam isla na ciljane odnose pa malo mozda na pamet pricam,ali ako si trudna u principu im se javi kad izvadis betu i na prvom si ultrazvuku kod njih..ali ne znam da li je to za ciljane odnose isto tako..mozda cak i nije jer to i nije postupak pravi..inace je uvijek prva folikulometrija na 8dc pa ti onda kaze kada opet da dodjes..ali opet, to je kod postupaka,za ciljane nemam iskustva..

----------


## vatra86

Meni je prva fm uvijek na 6 dc, jer mi folikuli rapidno rastu.. Ali sam pitala dr da li bi mogla.doci na 3 dc, bas zbog folikularnih cisti, lani sam isla na stimulirani s tom cistom i nebi vise hvala..  :Smile:  
A ovo s kupnjom lijekova isto nije losa idea..

----------


## bubekica

Pepper, nazalost, vrlo dobro znam kako se brzo otope postupci, jer bez obzira na mije relativno ok broj dobivenih js, tesko dolazimo do ikakvog, a kamoli dobrog embrija. 
Govorim ti samo iz perspektive onih pacijenata koji jedva skupe za put do klinike. I sama sam razmisljala mnogo puta o rjesenju koje predlazes i slazem se sa svime sto si napisala, samo ti pokusavam reci da medalja ima i drugu stranu.

----------


## red pepper

bubekica,ali ja ne vidim šta se ima netko buniti? Hzzo bi nam i u tom slučaju plaćao svima jednako. A nažalost u svemu uvijek postoje oni koji mogu platiti i oni koji ne mogu. Druga stvar kada bi HZZO radio neku diskriminaciju u smislu da npr. nekima pokriva manje,a nekima više,ali ovako se meni čini skroz pošteno..

I u biti ja ću idući postupak tako i napraviti! Reći ću doktoru da mi kaže koliko misli da mi treba, a koliko mi može dati i kupit ću ostatak..Zašto da sad dok sam još mlađa ne iskoristim tu prednost..A ne da mi prođu ove još ok godine sa slabim stimulacijama.

----------


## Inesz

Bliži se druga  godina od donošenja tzv. novog Zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji,  zakona kojim su neplodni parovi dobili mogućnosti da se neplodnost liječi prema  prema zlatnom standardu. 

Ali ni nakon skoro dvije godine primjene novog mpo zakona nema službenih statistika o broju i vrsti mpo postupaka, o broju dobivenih js, broju transferiranih i pohranjenih embrija, nema podataka o broju ostvarenih trudnoća i broju živorođene djece, iako je zakonska obveza svih mpo odjela da o tome redovito izvještavaju nadležna tijela.

Zašto nema podataka o rezultatima liječenja podtupcima medicinski potpomognute oplodnje?

Puno je razloga, najvažniji je taj da je besparica u kojoj već godinama živimo utjecala na standard svih vrsta liječenja u našim bolnicama, pa tako i na liječenje neplodnosti.

Kako su se istopile naše šanse za imati djecu ako neplodnost liječimo u bolnicama? 
Šanse su se istopile usporedno sa cijenom koju HZZO plaća bolnicama za stimulirani postupak.

Cijene koje za stimulirani postupak bolnicama plaća Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno osiguranje. Ove cijene koje plaća HZZO uključuju sve-liječenje, postupke u embriološkom laboratoriju, lijekove, pretrage tijekom postupka:

2009. 15 500, 00 kn
2010. 12 335, 32 kn
2012.   8 634,66  kn

Cijena stimuliranog postupka u odnosu na 2009. godinu praktički je prepolovljena,  taj iznos koji HZZO plaća bolnicama za stimulirani postupak nije dovoljan za liječenje najvećeće većine parova. I onda kako bolnice nebi generirale velike gubitke, neplodni parovi dobivaju substandardno liječenje. Toga postaje svjesna većina neplodnih parova, toga su jako dobro svjesni naši mpo liječnici, Ali mpo liječnici već tradicionalno šute o problemima koje susreću u svojoj praksi, ne očituju se javno, ne traže promjene...

Snižavanje cijene koju za stimulirani postupak plaća HZZO znači manje lijekova, manje dobivenih jajnih stanica, manje embrija i na kraju svega-manje rođene djece. 

Uz to dodajmo i smanjen broj pokušaja liječenja u stimuliranom postupkau sa 6 pokušaja koliko je bilo u tzv. milinovićevom zakonu na 4 pokušaja po važećem zakonu. i svakom je sve jasno-uspješnost liječenje neplodnosti u sustavu javnog zdravstva već godinama pada, a taj trend će i dalje biti izražen.

Gdje su pacijenti u tome? Preko HZZO-a imaju pravo na 4 stimulirana postupka, ti postupci se odrađuju substandardno u prvom redu radi primjene malih doza ampula  gonadotropina. Dio pacijentica koje  na temelju  prethodnih neuspjeha u liječenju  znaju da su im ordinirane doze lijekove preniske za dobru rekaciju na terapiju, same sebi, bez znanja liječnika, daju dodatne lijekove koje same kupuju. 

Eto, štednja na lijekovima dovela je do pojave opasnog trenda samoliječenja-dakle, dio pacijentica svjesnih  da ne mogu dobiti onoliko lijekova koliko im je potrebno, posežu za samoliječenjem i samoincijativno dodajuna ordiniranu terapiju dodatne količine lijekova. 

Samoliječenje je opasna pojava, ono ne može pridonijeti boljem uspjehu liječenja neplodnosti. Samoliječenje nije rješenje za nepovoljnu situaciju u kojoj se nalaze neplodni parovi.

Gdje je rješenje? Kao pacijenti možemo puno toga...Otvoreno razgovarajmo sa svojim liječnicima, pišimo o problemima u liječenju Ministartvu zdravlja, ministru zdravlja, Nacionalnom povjerenstvu za medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju, HZZO-u, pravobraniteljstvu, udrugama koje promiču prava pacijenata... obratimo se medijima, progovorimo u medijima o problemima neplodnih parova... Situacija se može poboljšati ako se većina bori da se situacija poboljša.

----------


## Kadauna

pa nekad je postojalo nešto slično, limit za stimulirani postupak je bio 30 gonala ili menopura, a oni koji bi zbog dijagnoze dobivali manje, koristili manje od 30 morali su vraćati višak i neiskorišteni dio lijekova, druge pak dokupiti jer im niti 30 ne bi bilo dovoljno (samo za primjer - ja sam u zadnjem postupku primala 43 puregona, dakle 3225 IU i to unatoč visokom broju antralaca i visokom AMH-u ali je tu moju potrebu za velikom dozom lijekova tek trebalo otkriti ali sam ovo i primala u privatnom okruženju, nema šanse da bi mi to sad dali u državnoj bolnici gdje za postupak primaju niti 9000 HRK). 

Ali red pepper, bojim se tvoji Riječani ne budu na to pristali jer će a) morati priznati da postoji potreba za dokupom lijekova jer 30 gonala ili menopura (kao je nekad bio slučaj) ne možeš pokriti u taj iznos od 8700 HRK koliko trenutno bolnice dobivaju za postupak stimulirani s lijekovima. Morali bi priznati da nam daju suboptimalnu stimulaciju, morali bi priznati da ipak nije dovoljno doći do samo 5-6 j.s. nego je bolje 12-15 j.s. i tu nema priče. 

I nastao bi kaos, sigurna sam, ovako će i dalje trubiti svoje, uz naravno rizik da si neke pacijentice same ordiniraju veću stimulaciju, što je tek koma. 

Red pepper - imaš PP

----------


## red pepper

> Meni je prva fm uvijek na 6 dc, jer mi folikuli rapidno rastu.. Ali sam pitala dr da li bi mogla.doci na 3 dc, bas zbog folikularnih cisti, lani sam isla na stimulirani s tom cistom i nebi vise hvala..  
> A ovo s kupnjom lijekova isto nije losa idea..


A da li se folikularne ciste mogu vidjeti recimo na 19dc?Ili barem neki potencijal za njihov razvoj? Jer ja sam bila na 19dc na pregledu, vidjelo se žuto tijelo,a nije spominjao nikakve ciste ni ništa..valjda bi rekao da nešto vidi..i sad sam do daljnjega na duphastonu,a mislim da sam negdje pročitala da duphaston između ostalog djeluje protiv cista...ili da odem ja ipak na 3dc dole na pregled pa da sam sigurna..

----------


## red pepper

> pa nekad je postojalo nešto slično, limit za stimulirani postupak je bio 30 gonala ili menopura, a oni koji bi zbog dijagnoze dobivali manje, koristili manje od 30 morali su vraćati višak i neiskorišteni dio lijekova, druge pak dokupiti jer im niti 30 ne bi bilo dovoljno (samo za primjer - ja sam u zadnjem postupku primala 43 puregona, dakle 3225 IU i to unatoč visokom broju antralaca i visokom AMH-u ali je tu moju potrebu za velikom dozom lijekova tek trebalo otkriti ali sam ovo i primala u privatnom okruženju, nema šanse da bi mi to sad dali u državnoj bolnici gdje za postupak primaju niti 9000 HRK). 
> 
> Ali red pepper, bojim se tvoji Riječani ne budu na to pristali jer će a) morati priznati da postoji potreba za dokupom lijekova jer 30 gonala ili menopura (kao je nekad bio slučaj) ne možeš pokriti u taj iznos od 8700 HRK koliko trenutno bolnice dobivaju za postupak stimulirani s lijekovima. Morali bi priznati da nam daju suboptimalnu stimulaciju, morali bi priznati da ipak nije dovoljno doći do samo 5-6 j.s. nego je bolje 12-15 j.s. i tu nema priče. 
> 
> I nastao bi kaos, sigurna sam, ovako će i dalje trubiti svoje, uz naravno rizik da si neke pacijentice same ordiniraju veću stimulaciju, što je tek koma. 
> 
> Red pepper - imaš PP


Da, u pravu si..Kada bi meni priznao da mi treba više onda mu pada u vodu njegov lijepo smišljen i u celofan zapakirani govor kako se radi o patient friendly postupku, koji koristi cijeli svijet i u kojem ima manje pikanja i manje jajnih stanica,ali jednako trudnoća..formulu ove jednadžbe nisam uspjela dokučiti,al nek im bude..

Ma doktori su samo marionete,nije njihova krivica..nije ni njima lako. moraju naći balans između skromnih mogućnosti koje imaju na raspolaganju i nastojanja da s tim skromnim mogućnostima naprave maksimum..Bilo bi lijepo kada bi oni stali na našu stranu, ali mi je i jasno zašto se to neće desiti..nikad ne grizeš ruku koja te hrani..

a ovo što kažeš da je nekad postojao limit od 30 gonala/menopura pa ili vratiš ili kupiš još, to mi se čini kao nešto što bi trebalo vratiti!

----------


## red pepper

> Bliži se druga  godina od donošenja tzv. novog Zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji,  zakona kojim su neplodni parovi dobili mogućnosti da se neplodnost liječi prema  prema zlatnom standardu. 
> 
> Ali ni nakon skoro dvije godine primjene novog mpo zakona nema službenih statistika o broju i vrsti mpo postupaka, o broju dobivenih js, broju transferiranih i pohranjenih embrija, nema podataka o broju ostvarenih trudnoća i broju živorođene djece, iako je zakonska obveza svih mpo odjela da o tome redovito izvještavaju nadležna tijela.
> 
> Zašto nema podataka o rezultatima liječenja podtupcima medicinski potpomognute oplodnje?
> 
> Puno je razloga, najvažniji je taj da je besparica u kojoj već godinama živimo utjecala na standard svih vrsta liječenja u našim bolnicama, pa tako i na liječenje neplodnosti.
> 
> Kako su se istopile naše šanse za imati djecu ako neplodnost liječimo u bolnicama? 
> ...


X
Jako je dobro da nas netko poput tebe s vremena na vrijeme otrijezni ovakvim postom koji u najmanju ruku tjera na razmišljanje! Vjerujem da će mnogi koji slijepo vjeruju doktorima i misle da je ono što doktori kažu Sveto pismo nakon ovog i drugih tvojih postova zastati i pogledati stvari i iz drugog kuta!

----------


## bubekica

Bojim se da je realnost u nasim klinikama daleko od 30 ampula po pacijentu. Vecina ih se pokriva pretakanjem iz jedne fakture i drugu, racunanjem klomifena (sa i bez par ampula gonadotropina) pod stimulaciju i slicnim rjesenjima...

----------


## Kadauna

ovo zadnje - klomifen plus par ampula gonadotropina - je uopće bezobrazno računati kao stimulirani - bez obzira što liječnici tobože nisu jadni krivi. Jesu bogme, krivi su zato što šute - kao i uvijek! ali ne šute na samo, ne šute 1 na 1, znaju oni vrlo dobro za sve probleme, kao što su i sad odjednom progovorili da su SVI za vrijeme MIlinovića kršili zakon i oplođivali više od 3 j.s.

definitivno treba dići cijenu za sitmulirani s 8700 na opet bar 15.000 HRK jer samo tako se uspije možda ukucati i 30 ampula gonala ili menopura.

----------


## pak

Red i ja mislim da ti to nece u Ri proci. A  pojacavanje terapije sama na svoju ruku mi je prerizicno. Mozda u dogovoru sa nekim privatnikom bi moglo proci. 
Istina je da sa novcem koji dobiju od HZZO-a ne mogu pokriti potrebe za lijekovima. Pa ja im uvije potrosim oko 30 ampula pa i vise sam znala utrositi i opet nemam nikakvu reakciju, kako prije tako i sada. I kakva usteda je tu, na kraju uvijek dodjemo na isto. Bez individualnog pristupa nema napretka. A kada bi se dalo dogovorati o nadoplacivanju vrlo rado bi pristala na to. Znam da nije lako, bila sam i ja u situaciji kada sam si bez puno muka platila privatni postupak, a i onda kada sam jednostavno odgodila sve jer mi je bilo prekomlicirano financirati i odlaske u drzavnu bol. Ali ako bi mi netko rekao evo ovo mozete dobiti kod nas a da bi dobili sto bolje rezultate pomoglo bi kada bi dodali jos x-y nekako bi se strpila dok si to ne uspijem izrealizirati i otisla 2 puta godisnje na dobar postupak umjesto 6 polupostupaka.

----------


## red pepper

Ma ne bih ja uzimala nista dodatno na svoju ruku,prevelik sam panicar i hipohondar.. :Smile:  Ali osim dijela da doktor onda mora priznati da daju preslabe stimulacije i balon puca,ne vidim nista drugo sporno u tom planu..istina je,bolje 2 postene stimulacije godisnje nego se non stop vuci po bolnici sa kamamilicom. :Smile:

----------


## pak

Pa evo ima nesto i  dobro u tvom strahu.Barem si oprezna  :Smile: . 
 Ali stvarno mislim da  ako mi za slikanje zuba, pluca ili bilo kojeg djela lijepo kazu u DZ naruceni ste za 5 mj, osima ako zelite platiti onda moze evo sutra , ma ustvari moze odmah, zasto nebi i ovo moglo.
 Cure vrijedi li ova nova uputnica i za nuklearnu za vadjenje estradiola ili moram i po to kod moje gin.?

----------


## bubicazubica

I ja sam jucer bila prvi put na folik....vjerojatno smo se i vidjele..mada sam bila u panici,soku,i svemu,jer sam ipak prvi put tamo dosla...pa sam bila ko izgubljena..
imala sam uputnicu,krivu naravno,koja je vrijedila samo za taj dan..mada sam svojoj gin.rekla i sestri ,i to dvaput da mi treba d1,koja pokriva sve pretrage,i postupke godinu dana,pa sam morala zvat i trcat ponovo kod svoje po tu novu uputnicu
..i ja sam na ciljanima,tempiranim odnosima..i u pon.dozatim ponovo tamo.
dr.je bio zadovoljan sa stanjem posto mi je tek 8 dan,i rekao da ima jedan veliki,vodeci folikul,kojeg cemo pratiti...samo nije mi rekao koliko mm..to cu sad sama pratiti preko monitora,kako su mi cure rekle,i da se ne zamaram brojkama,jer je to njihov problem,i posao,a moj je samo da dodjem,i da kad kazu"akcija",onda krecem sa svojim poslom,hahaha...



> Došla sam sa crvenom uputnicom na 1.fm. Znači da ću morati po novu? I ne moram se opet naručivati kao kad sam se naručivala na konzultacije?
> 
> Misliš da ce me naručiti već 8dc? Minimlani ciklus mi je 2 mj, neće biti ništa za vidjeti.

----------


## Newbie

Danas folikul 22 mm. Ja sam se nadala da će od četvrtka do danas već puknuti, a ništa. U utorak opet.
Jel postoji neka okvirna veličina do koliko folikuli mogu rasti i koja je idealna veličina za pucanje?
Jel veličina igra neku ulogu u svemu tome? Tipa, veći folikul-bolje šanse da je dobra js unutra ili to nema veze. Zaboravila ga danas to sve pitati. Nije mi rekao ni za endometrij ništa

----------


## Inesz

Newbie,
u kakvoj si vrsti postupka?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Newbie meni je jednom rastao do 25 mm i onda je puknuo, nema idealne veličine za pucanje bitno je da pukne tj. ako ne pukne onda se pretvori u cistu  i naravno bitno je da j.s. bude unutra i nema pravila za to da je veći folikul= bolja j.s.? Pukne kad je j.s. zrela i u top formi za oplodnju ako je sve uredu i ako žena ima uredne ovulacije...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pisala je gore Inesz u ciljanim je

----------


## red pepper

Ne,velicina folikula ne pokazuje kvalitetu.moze biti ogroman,a da uopce nema stanice unutra..meni je tako bilo..folikul raste cirka 2 mm po danu i puca na 20 plus mm..a nekom na 22 nekom na 25..pukne kad mu dodje vrijeme kad prirodno puca,a nekome ne pukne..druga stvar je ivf gdje se mora potrefiti pravi tajming stoperice i punkcije da se ne aspirira prerano ili prekasno..al to je druga prica.

----------


## Mali Mimi

pak za vađenje estradiola mislim da bi ti i oni na humanoj mogli napisati internu uputnicu? Meni se čini da je meni tako jednom dr. napisao ali to me samo taj put poslao vaditi

----------


## Mali Mimi

red pepper što je s tobom jesi li krenula već u stimulaciju ili se još spremaš

----------


## red pepper

Mimi,nisam jos nazalost..nadam se prije ljeta obavit i to..malo njihova krivica,malo moja i tako vrijeme ide,a ja sami piskaram po forumu  :Sad:

----------


## Newbie

> Newbie,
> u kakvoj si vrsti postupka?


Ma, tek smo počeli sa svime, sad sam na folikulometriji i tempiranim odnosima...
Imam još sto pitanja u glavi, ne sjetim se sve tamo pitati-nego mi tek poslije naviru

----------


## Newbie

> Ne,velicina folikula ne pokazuje kvalitetu.moze biti ogroman,a da uopce nema stanice unutra..meni je tako bilo..folikul raste cirka 2 mm po danu i puca na 20 plus mm..a nekom na 22 nekom na 25..pukne kad mu dodje vrijeme kad prirodno puca,a nekome ne pukne..druga stvar je ivf gdje se mora potrefiti pravi tajming stoperice i punkcije da se ne aspirira prerano ili prekasno..al to je druga prica.


Jel može biti prevelik? Čini mi se da sam negdje čitala da je idealno da pukne na 22mm, pa si sad odmah brije slažem u glavi-što sve može poći po zlu :D

----------


## pak

[QUOTE=Mali Mimi;2624826]pak za vađenje estradiola mislim da bi ti i oni na humanoj mogli napisati internu uputnicu? Meni se čini da je meni tako jednom dr. napisao ali to me samo taj put poslao vaditi[/QUOTE

Ok, sad sam zbunjola  :Unsure: . Pa sta nije to normalno vise u sklopu postupka. Ja sam svaki put vadila, i luda ja mislila da se to podrazumjeva i dalje pa nije mi  palo na pamet ni pitatiti.

----------


## red pepper

Frcka,ne prolaze mi pp tebi s mobitela,a na kompu sam tek sutra pa cu ovako da ti ne bude kasno..danas bis svakako trebala pocet ako ih imas ili sutra ujutro i piti 2 na dan..ostale detalje cu ti sutra pp napisat..samo da znas da trebas odmah pocet..

----------


## Mali Mimi

[QUOTE=pak;2624840]


> pak za vađenje estradiola mislim da bi ti i oni na humanoj mogli napisati internu uputnicu? Meni se čini da je meni tako jednom dr. napisao ali to me samo taj put poslao vaditi[/QUOTE
> 
> Ok, sad sam zbunjola . Pa sta nije to normalno vise u sklopu postupka. Ja sam svaki put vadila, i luda ja mislila da se to podrazumjeva i dalje pa nije mi  palo na pamet ni pitatiti.


A kad je to bilo? Ako je nedavno nemaš frke vjerojatno se nije nešto promjenilo, ja sam bila davno a te stvari s uputnicama se mijenjaju ali ne baš svaki mjesec

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Jel može biti prevelik? Čini mi se da sam negdje čitala da je idealno da pukne na 22mm, pa si sad odmah brije slažem u glavi-što sve može poći po zlu :D


Može biti prevelik samo u slučaju kad prelazi u cistu a idealno je svakom od nas drugačije, možda većini pukne na 22 mm a tebi može biti na 21 ili na 24mm ko da je bitno kao što rekoh gore bitno je da pukne! Nemaš šta previše fantazirati priroda je to uredila da se dešava automatski samo od sebe ako žena naravno ima ovulacije, puno je veća briga kad dr. mora pretpostaviti kad bi bilo najpovoljnije vrijeme za punkciju a da j.s. bude zrela, ne smije biti prerano niti prekasno nego baš taman e to je već nauka...

----------


## pak

[QUOTE=Mali Mimi;2624893]


> A kad je to bilo? Ako je nedavno nemaš frke vjerojatno se nije nešto promjenilo, ja sam bila davno a te stvari s uputnicama se mijenjaju ali ne baš svaki mjesec


Pa bilo je davno, recimo negdje u vrijeme kada si se ti registrirala na rodi koliko vidim. :Embarassed: . Uf osjecam se staro kada tako pisem. 
Ali da to sa upitnicom me zbunilo, a za  vadjenje krvi sam sjetila tek sinoc pregledavajuci stare papire. Ali dobro vidjeti cemo uskoro kako ce biti.

----------


## Frćka

> Frcka,ne prolaze mi pp tebi s mobitela,a na kompu sam tek sutra pa cu ovako da ti ne bude kasno..danas bis svakako trebala pocet ako ih imas ili sutra ujutro i piti 2 na dan..ostale detalje cu ti sutra pp napisat..samo da znas da trebas odmah pocet..


Hvala, još ću razmislit, iako mislim da riskiram...na sto čuda sam

----------


## red pepper

Ma proucavala sam..nema ti rizika..jedini rizik je da ne upali  :Smile:

----------


## cicko87

Pozdrav svima,nova sam na forumu,sutra se trebam javiti kod svoje gin radi uputnice za Rijeku?Ima li tko kakav savjet sto se tice tih konzultacija,ceka li se dugo na njih?  Gin. mi je u 8mj 2013. rekla da imam nekakvu pregradu na maternici ali da to ne smeta zacecu,da bi mi prije mj dana rekla kako nije sigurna da je to to,nego sada sumnja na adenomiozu... Radila je briseve,negativni su,Tsh je 2.54 i sutra dolaze nalazi od prolaktina i ne znam ni ja cega jos... Da li je bolje doci na konzultacije s gotovim nalazom spermiograma ( radili bi to u Puli)  ili se to moze odraditi na dan konzultacija u Rijeci? Hvala na odgovoru, pozz

----------


## red pepper

Newbie-mali savjet.ne opterecuj se toliko,poludjeti ces prije nego uopce dodjes do nekog konkretnog postupka..ove ciljane odnose uzmi samo kao upoznavanje sa svojim ciklusuma..ako ovako nastavis brinuti postat ces cak i od mene gora,hahaha.

----------


## Newbie

> Newbie-mali savjet.ne opterecuj se toliko,poludjeti ces prije nego uopce dodjes do nekog konkretnog postupka..ove ciljane odnose uzmi samo kao upoznavanje sa svojim ciklusuma..ako ovako nastavis brinuti postat ces cak i od mene gora,hahaha.


Lakše reći nego napraviti  :gaah: 
Znam da sam puknuta. Srećom, imam frendicu s kojom mogu po sat vremena laprdati o veličini folikula i koje simptome O imam i jel me bole cice, ili samo bradavice  :Coffee:  
Znam da nisam normalna, al ja sam već navikla sama sa sobom  :Sick: 
Bolje da ne znaš koje me još gluposti opterećuju, sram me ovako javno i pričati....

----------


## red pepper

Pisi,pisi neka narod vidi da red pepper nije najludja ovdje  :Wink:

----------


## pak

> Pozdrav svima,nova sam na forumu,sutra se trebam javiti kod svoje gin radi uputnice za Rijeku?Ima li tko kakav savjet sto se tice tih konzultacija,ceka li se dugo na njih?  Gin. mi je u 8mj 2013. rekla da imam nekakvu pregradu na maternici ali da to ne smeta zacecu,da bi mi prije mj dana rekla kako nije sigurna da je to to,nego sada sumnja na adenomiozu... Radila je briseve,negativni su,Tsh je 2.54 i sutra dolaze nalazi od prolaktina i ne znam ni ja cega jos... Da li je bolje doci na konzultacije s gotovim nalazom spermiograma ( radili bi to u Puli)  ili se to moze odraditi na dan konzultacija u Rijeci? Hvala na odgovoru, pozz


cicko87 dobrodosla u klub i sto prije ga napustila.
Kada se narucujes za konzultacije u Ri narucite se isti dan i za spermiogram. Uputnicu ti muz uzme kod svog dr. opce prakse. Spermiogram odradite u 8 prosecete gradom i u 12 je gotov taman za konzultacije. Ako i imate nalaz iz Pule traziti ce vas da ponovite. Sretno!

----------


## pak

> Newbie-mali savjet.ne opterecuj se toliko,poludjeti ces prije nego uopce dodjes do nekog konkretnog postupka..ove ciljane odnose uzmi samo kao upoznavanje sa svojim ciklusuma..ako ovako nastavis brinuti postat ces cak i od mene gora,hahaha.


Ha, ha, ha jel to moguce ! :Laughing:

----------


## Argente

daj red, zagrcnula sam se...TI nekom savjetuješ da se ne opterećuje, ovo je jedan sasvim novi nivo licemjerja  :Laughing: 

cicko87, dobrodošla!

----------


## Newbie

> Pisi,pisi neka narod vidi da red pepper nije najludja ovdje


Možda jednom na nekoj drugoj kavi li u pp-u. Što je previše, previše je, neke stvari nisu za javnost  :psiholog:   :Laughing:

----------


## Newbie

> Pisi,pisi neka narod vidi da red pepper nije najludja ovdje


Haha, ajd ti prva .. Čisto da dokažeš da (ni)si luđa od mene  :kokice:

----------


## red pepper

Bezobrazne ste :Wink:  lijepo sam napisala da ce postat gora od mene ako nastavi sto znaci da sam jos uvijek ja najgora!!al morate priznati da i ona ima potencijala,hahaha!pa ja barem nisam nikad razmisljala o velicini folikula..podrzite me!!!

----------


## bubicazubica

Eto..ja te podrzavam...mozda ipaki nisi najgore nabrijana :Smile:

----------


## red pepper

Evo kao sto vidite bubica zna znanje  :Smile: 

Newbie-ja sam zadnjih par mjeseci svoje adute iznijela,a sad je vrijeme za novo meso..samo pisi..  :Wink:

----------


## Newbie

> Evo kao sto vidite bubica zna znanje 
> 
> Newbie-ja sam zadnjih par mjeseci svoje adute iznijela,a sad je vrijeme za novo meso..samo pisi..


Šta sad moram pretraživat cijelu temu da vidim o čem ti briješ... Nisi fer  :durise:

----------


## Argente

:oklagija:  Fajront, dosad sam vas pustila samo zato jer je danas praznik!
Chat možete nastaviti *OVDJE*.

----------


## red pepper

Bubice sefica ce te pomest ako samo smajlice stavljas..pricaj nam radije kako tvoj folikulic napreduje..

----------


## Newbie

Jel ide netko sutra ujutro na humanu? Da mi pravi društvo :D

----------


## nova13

pozdrav!!!!  :Smile:  evo mi napokon svu dokumentaciju prikupili,sad mi treba br na oji se mogu naručiti i br faxa da uputnicu faxiram,stoga molim da mi napišete ako znate? znači mi na druge konzultacije idemo sa svom dokumentacijom,iskustva-što sad slijedi? hvala

----------


## a_je_to

> pozdrav!!!!  evo mi napokon svu dokumentaciju prikupili,sad mi treba br na oji se mogu naručiti i br faxa da uputnicu faxiram,stoga molim da mi napišete ako znate? znači mi na druge konzultacije idemo sa svom dokumentacijom,iskustva-što sad slijedi? hvala



Ne znam što slijedi, ali znam brojeve. Tel 658-254 i fax 658-221. Sretno dalje!

----------


## red pepper

Pa slijedi vam dogovor u koji postupak idete i kada..ali vjerojatno na jesen,osim ako  bas menstruacija u srpnju ne pada u prvih desetak dana pa da se  postupak stigne odradit do kraja mjeseca..u osmom ne rade..

----------


## Mali Mimi

a je to što dalje najviše ovisi o vašoj dijagnozi i nisi napisala što ste konkretno obavili od pretraga

----------


## a_je_to

> a je to što dalje najviše ovisi o vašoj dijagnozi i nisi napisala što ste konkretno obavili od pretraga


Nova je pitala što dalje, ja sam samo uletila s telefonom dok se iskusnije ne jave.

----------


## cicko87

Pozz, u istoj sam situaciji, takodjer danas dobila uputnicu za Rijeku uz sve potrebne nalaze,i dobila sam broj na koji treba fax 051 658 257 te na uputnicu napisati svoj broj tel pa oni zovi,meni je tako rekla med.sestra....

----------


## pak

> Pa slijedi vam dogovor u koji postupak idete i kada..ali vjerojatno na jesen,osim ako  bas menstruacija u srpnju ne pada u prvih desetak dana pa da se  postupak stigne odradit do kraja mjeseca..u osmom ne rade..


A 7 mj. jos rade postupke? Meni bi padala m. bas oko 1.7. mozda bi i stigla znaci. Mislim naravno cisto informativno, vjerojatno mi nece trebati  :Cool:

----------


## Newbie

Ček, šta svi troje idu na godišnji u 8.mj?  Nema baš nikog na odjelu?

----------


## red pepper

> A 7 mj. jos rade postupke? Meni bi padala m. bas oko 1.7. mozda bi i stigla znaci. Mislim naravno cisto informativno, vjerojatno mi nece trebati


normalno da ti neće trebati  :Smile: 
Stigneš ti još u sedmom..ali se već sad 1.6. naruči na konzultacije za tamo cirka 20.6..pa ako si trudna javiš im betu i otkažeš..Da ti se ne popune termini..

----------


## red pepper

> Ček, šta svi troje idu na godišnji u 8.mj?  Nema baš nikog na odjelu?


Postupci se ne rade u osmom mjesecu..Dio mjeseca nema baš nikoga,a pred kraj mjeseca ima neki doktor,a koji to ovisi kako si poslože godišnje međusobno..

----------


## bubicazubica

AU....sorry šefice,nisam znala da to tako funkcionira..nema više smajlića!!!
a što da ti kažem...bila jučer..kaže dr.još su mali..tako da idem sutra...



> Bubice sefica ce te pomest ako samo smajlice stavljas..pricaj nam radije kako tvoj folikulic napreduje..

----------


## bubicazubica

sutra???
čekaj čitam sa danom zakašnjenja...
ja idem sutra...srijeda..ima li koga?



> Jel ide netko sutra ujutro na humanu? Da mi pravi društvo :D

----------


## bubicazubica

možda se i vidimo,ako mi sutra kaže da ponovo dođem za 2 dana...

----------


## red pepper

Ja sam dole ili cetvrtak ili petak ako dobijem m,a kako me boli trbuh sigurno hocu.  :Sad:  Tako da idem po savjet sta da dalje radim..tako da se izgleda druzimo u cekaoni...

----------


## Argente

Smije bit smajli, ali samo u sklopu posta, ne kao samostalan post...praćenje dimenzija folikula i sl. isto šaltajte na Odbrojavanje...ovdje samo info koje su direktno vezane uz rad klinike. Ajd smijete se i dogovarat za susrete.

----------


## nova13

[QUOTE=red pepper;2625866]Pa slijedi vam dogovor u koji postupak idete i kada..ali vjerojatno na jesen,osim ako  bas menstruacija u srpnju ne pada u prvih desetak dana pa da se  postupak stigne odradit do kraja mjeseca..u osmom ne rade..

a trebAm dobiti 22.6.menstruaciju,a sad sve ovisi kad će nas naručiti za te druge konzultacije..

----------


## nova13

> a je to što dalje najviše ovisi o vašoj dijagnozi i nisi napisala što ste konkretno obavili od pretraga


a praktički ništa, ukratko; ja imala prije 8 god operaciju na jajnicima i jajovodima(otvarani pa šivani), pa mi je dr rekla da mi je najbolje preskočiti hsg i odmah na MPO.. pokušavamo već 2 god, imam česte upale )zadnje 3 god i ne toliko koliko prvih 5  god nakon operacije. valjda najizglednije da su jajovodi neprohodni. hormoni su u redu, m redovna.... mi smo odmah dobili popis potrebne dokumentacije,to je inače tako svima ili...?

----------


## nova13

> Pozz, u istoj sam situaciji, takodjer danas dobila uputnicu za Rijeku uz sve potrebne nalaze,i dobila sam broj na koji treba fax 051 658 257 te na uputnicu napisati svoj broj tel pa oni zovi,meni je tako rekla med.sestra....


meni su rekli da prvo zovem,oni mi kažu termin i onda  faxiram uputnicu.

----------


## red pepper

Pa nazovi odmah 1.6 i naruci se odmah prvi tjedan na konzultacije tako da to obavis prije menstruacije i da odmah kad dobijes krenes s postupkom..to ti je jedini nacin da nesto prije ljeta obavis..

A sta planiras,prirodnjak ili stimulaciju?

----------


## Frćka

Sestre već imaju raspored za sljedeći mjesec, možete zvat za narudžbe

----------


## cicko87

Ja sam vec faxirala na 658 257,da li ću zakomplicirati stvari ako danas još nazovem i tel.da se narucim? Baš glupa situacija, niti naše med.sestre kod gin.nisu upucene u proceduru naručivanja  :Undecided: ....

----------


## a_je_to

> Ja sam vec faxirala na 658 257,da li ću zakomplicirati stvari ako danas još nazovem i tel.da se narucim? Baš glupa situacija, niti naše med.sestre kod gin.nisu upucene u proceduru naručivanja ....


Pa nazovi i objasni da si faksirala na taj broj pa ćeš vidjeti što će ti reći. Zovi iza 12, 13 sati jer je tada manja gužva. Sestre su baš ljubazne, sve objasne (bar nama novima), ja imam stvarno ok iskustva.

----------


## red pepper

Ma nazvat ce vas ako su rekle..one vam kazu da ce vas zvat ako jos nemaju raspored za iduci mjesec..ako zovete kad imaju raspored odmah ce vam dat termin..na uputnici naravno iza mora pisat o kojem doktoru je rijec..

----------


## cicko87

> Pa nazovi i objasni da si faksirala na taj broj pa ćeš vidjeti što će ti reći. Zovi iza 12, 13 sati jer je tada manja gužva. Sestre su baš ljubazne, sve objasne (bar nama novima), ja imam stvarno ok iskustva.


Zovem danas,hvala

----------


## bubicazubica

red-možda se i vidimo u petak ako budeš išla,idem ponovo dole..i da počela sam pratit brojčice kako si me,i ti i ostale cure uputile gledajući onaj ekrančić..
newbie-odgovorit ću ti na odbrojavanju,kako nalažu pravila..pa se nađemo tamo.
I slažem se da su sve sestre jako ljubazne i spremne pomoći...

----------


## nova13

> Pa nazovi odmah 1.6 i naruci se odmah prvi tjedan na konzultacije tako da to obavis prije menstruacije i da odmah kad dobijes krenes s postupkom..to ti je jedini nacin da nesto prije ljeta obavis..
> 
> A sta planiras,prirodnjak ili stimulaciju?


zvao je moj dragi danas obzirom da sam ja bila na poslu,naručili nas za 4.6.?? baš sam ugodno iznenađena  :Smile:  a neznam ni sama što će sad dalhje biti,svu dokumentaciju imamo, za HSG mi je dr rekla da ćemo preskočiti, stoga osim ''povijesti bolesti''-operacije prije 8 god mi nije postavljena nikakva dijagnoza osim ''najvjerojatnije začepljenih jajovoda''... a sad neznam da li oni svima  na prvim konzultacijama i nakon onog ''pokušavamo već toliko i toliko...'' odmah daju popis potrebne dokumentacije za MPO koje donose na druge konzultacije? stvarno mi nije jasnoi niti imam ikakvog pojma što nas čeka sad,da li ćemo u postupak ili ipak slijede kojekakve pretrage..

----------


## red pepper

pa nema nikakvih daljnih pretraga..Idete na IVF odmah osim ako ti ne vidi na ultrazvuku kakvu cistu, miom ili nešto čime se treba baviti prije postupka..ali ako je sve ok trebali bi odmah u postupak..
Ček u biti tek sad vidim da si napisala da ti je dr rekla ..to znači da si kod Smiljke? Ako jesi onda nemam pojma što ćete i kada jer Smiljka je nepredvidiva..

A inače svima na prvim konzultacijama najprije detaljno objasne što je mpo, koji postupci postoje, ispitaju o problemima koje imate, naprave ultrazvuk i daju ti taj papir sa popisom pretraga koje treba napraviti..Kad to sve imate na drugim se konzultacijama dogovorite u koji ćete postupak i kada..

----------


## nova13

hm, bit je u tome da sam ja k njoj došla sa (valjda)vodenom cistom od kojih 45mm, 
što je ona samo površno pogledala (sliku sa UZV) i u nalaz upisala ''zna da ima cistu'' i nije za to ništa ni pitala,ni dala nikakva daljnja uputstva,a moj soc gin me ne želi pregledati ponovno za tu cistu jer to je ''sitnica'',''nebitno'' i sl...  :Razz:  tako da sam ja tu cistu zanemarila jednako kao oni,doduše možda je više i nema, jer bolovi su ipak manji u zadnje vrijeme. soc gin me ne ''ferma'' uopće otkad sam zatražila prvu uputnicu za humanu, ali nije me briga jer mi je već puna kapa toga da se zbog njega ne mičem s mrtve točke. 8 god upala-sumamed-upala-sumamed-cista-upala-sumamed-cista...začarani krug... sad sam napokon bar bez upale već skoro godinu dana... jupi! 
a sve skupa je ovo grozno, mislim da ćemo sad na idućim konzultacijama zaglaviti, i kakve sam sreće opet će se nešto iskomplicirat...  :Sad: 
ja se iskreno nadam da ja s ovih konzultacijama idem doma happy, sa ugovorenim terminom za folikulometrije ili što već.

----------


## nova13

> A inače svima na prvim konzultacijama najprije detaljno objasne što je mpo, koji postupci postoje, ispitaju o problemima koje imate, naprave ultrazvuk i daju ti taj papir sa popisom pretraga koje treba napraviti..Kad to sve imate na drugim se konzultacijama dogovorite u koji ćete postupak i kada..


nikakav ultrazvuk,ni pregled ni ništa osim razgovora na prvim konzultacijama  :Razz:  normalno ili?

----------


## red pepper

a ne znam da li je normalno, ja bi rekla da nije normalno..mene je moj dr htio pregledati na prvim konzultacijama ,ali sam ja rekla da ne treba jer sam 15 dana prije toga bila na godišnjem redovitom pregledu i dala sam mu sliku s ultrazvuka i nalaz koji je pregledao..ali to mi je nekako logično kao prvi korak..da se odmah vidi ako postoji još kakav problem koji treba riješiti..

Iskreno,bojim se da ćeš zaglaviti ako imaš cistu..Možda bi se prirodni ivf mogao odraditi s njom, znam primjere gdje je,ali u stimulaciju te neće pustiti dok to ne riješiš po mom mišljenju..a i ni da te puste ja ne bi išla sa cistom..

----------


## nova13

a meni je cista uslikana zadnji put 2.12.  :Razz:  odonda moj dr ''ne želi gubit vrijeme na gluposti'' tako da neznam kakva je situacija... a pretpostavljam onda da ću na idućim konzultacijama na ultrazvuk..

----------


## red pepper

> a meni je cista uslikana zadnji put 2.12.  odonda moj dr ''ne želi gubit vrijeme na gluposti'' tako da neznam kakva je situacija... a pretpostavljam onda da ću na idućim konzultacijama na ultrazvuk..


Pa kad si bila na prošlim konzultacijama? Ne razumijem smisao tih konzultacija uopće ako te neće pregledati..prvo se čeka 2 sata da se dođe na red, za šta?da ti da onaj popis pretraga..pa to ti bilo tko može poslati mailom..pa po meni je ultrazvuk na prvim konzultacijama bitna stvar..jer da te pregledala onda kad si bila mogla je donijeti neki zaključak, recimo ako se mora maknuti i do sada bi to već imala riješeno..najviše od svega mrzim prazan hod  :Sad:

----------


## nova13

20.3.sam prvi put bila,onda mi je rekla da bi preskočili hsg zbog operacije koju sam imala,da smo zreli kandidati za mpo, dala popis dokumentacije i to je to... mm je na spermiogream bio naručen u 8, dobio posudicu u 7:55, u 8:15 smo bili vani, za konzultacije bili naručeni između 13.00 i 14.00h,došli u 13:35 i u 14:10 bili vani  :Razz:  neobično ali istinito :D

----------


## red pepper

> 20.3.sam prvi put bila,onda mi je rekla da bi preskočili hsg zbog operacije koju sam imala,da smo zreli kandidati za mpo, dala popis dokumentacije i to je to... mm je na spermiogream bio naručen u 8, dobio posudicu u 7:55, u 8:15 smo bili vani, za konzultacije bili naručeni između 13.00 i 14.00h,došli u 13:35 i u 14:10 bili vani  neobično ali istinito :D


A tada je nalaz ultrazvuka bio star već skoro 4 mjeseca..mislim da te mogla pogledati i da si mogla do sada riješiti tu cistu ako je problem,a ne da se sad smisli na idućim konzultacijama da treba riješiti cistu, pa je onda ljeto, pa ovo pa ono i već ti nalazi zastare i trebaju ti novi..uglavnom prazan hod,a od njega dobivam ospice..bogu hvala da ga kod mene nije bilo..
ali možda ispadne sve ok pa već idući mjesec budeš u nekakvom postupku..ne treba unaprijed razbijat glavu..

----------


## red pepper

> 20.3.sam prvi put bila,onda mi je rekla da bi preskočili hsg zbog operacije koju sam imala,da smo zreli kandidati za mpo, dala popis dokumentacije i to je to... mm je na spermiogream bio naručen u 8, dobio posudicu u 7:55, u 8:15 smo bili vani, za konzultacije bili naručeni između 13.00 i 14.00h,došli u 13:35 i u 14:10 bili vani  neobično ali istinito :D


ali ja sam pesimist pa uvijek razmatram i najgore scenarije  :Smile:

----------


## Newbie

> nikakav ultrazvuk,ni pregled ni ništa osim razgovora na prvim konzultacijama  normalno ili?


Ja jesam na prvim konzultacijama imala pregled (uzv), ali kad sam se naručivala za te prve konzultacije-sestra mi je rekla da će se obaviti razgovor, a MOŽDA i pregled. Tako da je to očito od dr do dr i od situacije. Meni moj dr nije ništa detaljno objašnjavao o svim postupcima mpo, osim da ćemo prvo probati sa folikulometrijom bez stimulacije, a ako se ustanovi da ovulacije nema, onda ćemo razmatrati klomifen. Meni to za sad i paše pa nisam išla u daljnje dubioze.
Još me nije poslao ni na kakve pretrage, Krvne nalaze, ništa  :neznam:  ja sam očekivala da će ako ništa -poslat me vadit sve hormone.

Doduše, ovaj prvi ciklus sam imala sreće da smo iz prve ulovili folikul koji je dobro rastao, pa si kontam da je možda odlučio bar ovaj prvi ciklus pratiti nešto bez nalaza. Doduše, ne znam sto da očekujem jer kad sam ga zadnji put pitala što ćemo za idući ciklus ako ovaj ne upali, hocemo li ga kako kratiti- rekao mi je da moram biti strpljiva i da ćemo o tome kad dođe vrijeme.
Tako da ustvari, niš konkretno ne znam...

----------


## red pepper

> Ja jesam na prvim konzultacijama imala pregled (uzv), ali kad sam se naručivala za te prve konzultacije-sestra mi je rekla da će se obaviti razgovor, a MOŽDA i pregled. Tako da je to očito od dr do dr i od situacije. Meni moj dr nije ništa detaljno objašnjavao o svim postupcima mpo, osim da ćemo prvo probati sa folikulometrijom bez stimulacije, a ako se ustanovi da ovulacije nema, onda ćemo razmatrati klomifen. Meni to za sad i paše pa nisam išla u daljnje dubioze.
> Još me nije poslao ni na kakve pretrage, Krvne nalaze, ništa  ja sam očekivala da će ako ništa -poslat me vadit sve hormone.
> 
> Doduše, ovaj prvi ciklus sam imala sreće da smo iz prve ulovili folikul koji je dobro rastao, pa si kontam da je možda odlučio bar ovaj prvi ciklus pratiti nešto bez nalaza. Doduše, ne znam sto da očekujem jer kad sam ga zadnji put pitala što ćemo za idući ciklus ako ovaj ne upali, hocemo li ga kako kratiti- rekao mi je da moram biti strpljiva i da ćemo o tome kad dođe vrijeme.
> Tako da ustvari, niš konkretno ne znam...


Ma nije te poslao raditi nalaze jer ćete prvo raditi očito ove ciljane,a za njih nalazi nisu potrebni jer se ciljani i ne ubrajaju među postupke, nego eto tako kao mala pomoć sa strane..a nalazi ti imaju rok trajanja od 6 mjeseci..pa bi bilo glupo da te slao raditi nalaze sad kad nisu obavezni pa da ti zastare taman kad (ako) budeš išla u nešto konkretnije..ti ćeš ako ti folikul ne pukne završiti sigurno na duphastonu..i onda opet ciljani drugi mjesec..jedino hormone si mogla napraviti da se vidi što,kako i zašto..
mada ne bi bilo loše i da te poslao napraviti makar briseve..to bi svatko tko planira trudnoću trebao po meni napraviti..

----------


## Newbie

> Ma nije te poslao raditi nalaze jer ćete prvo raditi očito ove ciljane,a za njih nalazi nisu potrebni jer se ciljani i ne ubrajaju među postupke, nego eto tako kao mala pomoć sa strane..a nalazi ti imaju rok trajanja od 6 mjeseci..pa bi bilo glupo da te slao raditi nalaze sad kad nisu obavezni pa da ti zastare taman kad (ako) budeš išla u nešto konkretnije..ti ćeš ako ti folikul ne pukne završiti sigurno na duphastonu..i onda opet ciljani drugi mjesec..jedino hormone si mogla napraviti da se vidi što,kako i zašto..
> mada ne bi bilo loše i da te poslao napraviti makar briseve..to bi svatko tko planira trudnoću trebao po meni napraviti..


Pa , i ja sam se nadala da će mi provjeriti hormone, jer tako bi valjda konačno otkrili u čemu je stvar. Jer kako se meni to sad čini-on u stvari ne popravlja moj kvar nego mi pomaže da unatoč kvaru dođem do cilja...a i ako se trudnoća dogodi- nakon nje sam opet na istom....
Al dobro...

S duphastonima će mi kratiti ciklus? 
Daj mi reci kakva je procedura za dalje ako mi sad u petak vidi da je folikul puknuo? Kad ide pregled iza toga? Ajd recimo (držim si fige) da u petak vidi žuto tijelo-jesam onda na čekanju do menge? Nema više pregleda?

A šta ako folikul nije puknuo? Ako je prerastao u cistu?

----------


## Newbie

Ja ću poluditi od roja pitanja u glavi.. Što ako, što ako.. A tek sam krenula  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## red pepper

> Pa , i ja sam se nadala da će mi provjeriti hormone, jer tako bi valjda konačno otkrili u čemu je stvar. Jer kako se meni to sad čini-on u stvari ne popravlja moj kvar nego mi pomaže da unatoč kvaru dođem do cilja...a i ako se trudnoća dogodi- nakon nje sam opet na istom....
> Al dobro...
> 
> S duphastonima će mi kratiti ciklus? 
> Daj mi reci kakva je procedura za dalje ako mi sad u petak vidi da je folikul puknuo? Kad ide pregled iza toga? Ajd recimo (držim si fige) da u petak vidi žuto tijelo-jesam onda na čekanju do menge? Nema više pregleda?
> 
> A šta ako folikul nije puknuo? Ako je prerastao u cistu?


ako je puknuo onda čekaš 14 dana da vidiš na čemu si i onda zoveš 1dc da se najaviš za folikulometriju za dan koji ti kaže da dođeš..
ako nije puknuo možda te zove opet,a ako je cista onda ćeš vjerojatno dobiti duphaston da piješ 10 dana i da dobiješ menstruaciju,a i da duphaston sredi tu cistu..i onda kako sam gore napisala..
čisto sumnjam da ćeš u išta konkretnije prije jeseni..hssg si radila? Ako ne onda je to idući korak..

----------


## Newbie

Nisam radila hsg.. Je najavio nešto o tome, no na dva pregleda je napomenuo da misli da to nije potrebno, da su jajovodi dobro prohodni.. Ne znam koliko on toga vidi na uzv, ali tako mi je rekao.
Al dobro, ako bude trebalo i to ćemo.

----------


## red pepper

da se to tako dobro i jasno vidi na ultrazvuku onda ne bi ni postojao hssg kao posebna pretraga..ja ne znam,ali meni se čini da tamo svaki doktor priča svoje..tj. potvrđujem ono što sam već i prije zaključila..

----------


## Newbie

Jesi ti radila hssg?

----------


## red pepper

> Jesi ti radila hssg?


jesam,da.. to je bila prva stvar na koju me je poslao..i nikad nije spomenuo da se na ultrazvuku to vidi..a prohodni su bili skroz..u biti prvi put čujem da se to na ultrazvuku može vidjeti..

----------


## Aerin

Ja sam uvijek faxirala uputnicu oko 28og u mj i zvala iza 12 da bi se narucila. Ako ne bi imali taj dan raspored, zvala bi iduci  :Wink: 

Za dr. S mi je vec par cura u cekaoni pricalo da ih nije pregledala na prvim konzultacijama i konkretno te cure su se prebacile kod dr. V

Sto se tice prohodnosti jajovoda na uzv-u dr to samo moze od prilike vidjeti ali potvrditi mora sa hssg-om. Meni je isto dr. V na prvom pregledu rekao da mi bas lijepo vidi jajovode i da mu se cine prohodni ali da cemo prvo pokusati 3 mj s duphastoneom pa ako ne ostanem trudna da bi isli na hssg, nakon hssg-a je rekao ako je sve u redu da ponovno ide kucno pokusavanje, a tek onda da cemo se dogovoriti za dalje.

Nikad mi konkretno nije nista objasnio sta i kako samo mi je na konzultacijama prije AIH rekao kako cemo napraviti 4 AIH pa ako ne uspije da cemo se dogovarati za dalje ali da me ne bi sada sa tim zamarao. Popis dokumentacije sam isto dobila tek tada mjesec prije AIH

----------


## bubicazubica

Ja sam jedna od cura kod dr.S. koji nije pregledana utz na konzultacijama :Smile: ..
...e sad da li ću se prebacit kod nekog drugog dr.ili ne....vidjet ćemo..ako se nešto konkretno ne promijeni,do 9 mj,jer nema smisla sad nešto navrat-nanos zahtjevati ,tražiti,kad počinju god.i koliko sam shvatila tad nema nikakvih postupaka.

----------


## red pepper

Pa zasto ces se prebacit?pa rekla si da ti pasu ciljani odnosi za sada..molim kod prebacivanja da se prebacujete kod vlasica,nemojte,stvarati mi guzvu.puno hvala!

----------


## bubicazubica

:Smile: 
ma nisam rekla sad da ću se prebacit...možda i samo možda,ako mi štogod ne bude odgovaralo..na jesen...ali do tad ima vremena za razmišljat o tome



> Pa zasto ces se prebacit?pa rekla si da ti pasu ciljani odnosi za sada..molim kod prebacivanja da se prebacujete kod vlasica,nemojte,stvarati mi guzvu.puno hvala!

----------


## cicko87

Mi smo naručeni kod dr.Smiljan na prve konzultacije 16.06.,iskreno strah me je kako ce sve to proci jer nitko o njoj ne misli nesto lijepo... Vec me hvata panika :-S

----------


## vatra86

Sta mislite, da li vec imaju raspored za 6. Mj.? Trebam se naruciti na konz i sgram, pa sam mislila zvati danas..

----------


## Frćka

> Sta mislite, da li vec imaju raspored za 6. Mj.? Trebam se naruciti na konz i sgram, pa sam mislila zvati danas..


Imaju već par dana...

----------


## vatra86

A jooj! Trebao bi mi određeni datum, kad sam narucena i za hematologa, da obavim sve isti dan... Ali nista od toga, vec vidim..

----------


## red pepper

A da,nemaju nazalost konzultacije svaki dan..nazovi,mozda bas imas srece,tko zna..

----------


## vatra86

Rijesila,naravno za neki drugi datum.. Ali dobro.. Hvala

----------


## bubicazubica

nema panike...vjeruj mi...
...danas odradila zadnju folik....i dogovorile smo se da ćemo do početka 9 mj. i dalje na takav način pratiti cikluse...a onda slijedi agresivni bum :Smile: 



> Mi smo naručeni kod dr.Smiljan na prve konzultacije 16.06.,iskreno strah me je kako ce sve to proci jer nitko o njoj ne misli nesto lijepo... Vec me hvata panika :-S

----------


## red pepper

A agresivni bum je njoj sta? 4 inseminacije?taman dok navrsis 42.haha..

cicko ne brini.smiljka je super..ima modernu frizuru  :Razz:

----------


## pak

> Mi smo naručeni kod dr.Smiljan na prve konzultacije 16.06.,iskreno strah me je kako ce sve to proci jer nitko o njoj ne misli nesto lijepo... Vec me hvata panika :-S


cicko polako i bes straha.Nitko ne grize, samo hrabro. Evo osobno poznajem 2 para kojima je ona bila draza od drugih doktora. Bitno je da ti sa njoma nadjes zajednicki jezik. Svi smo mi  drugaciji pa nam i pase razliciti pristup. Nek vam je sa srecom !
P.S. ali ako ti ne pase od prve, mjenjaj odmah kasnije je to puno teze izvesti.

----------


## red pepper

Pak je u pravu..svakom pase nesto drugo.smilja je jako ljubazna.al ako se volis petljat u svoje lijecenje i citat i proucavat onda cete se lose slagati..ali ako si tip koji slusa doktora onda se nis ne brini.

----------


## bubicazubica

misliš ko ja?? :Laughing: 
...šalu na stranu...malo je drugačija od ostalih dr.ima drugačiji pristup,ali moram priznati da smo našli zajednički jezik s njom...



> Pak je u pravu..svakom pase nesto drugo.smilja je jako ljubazna.al ako se volis petljat u svoje lijecenje i citat i proucavat onda cete se lose slagati..ali ako si tip koji slusa doktora onda se nis ne brini.

----------


## bubicazubica

potpisujem!



> cicko polako i bes straha.Nitko ne grize, samo hrabro. Evo osobno poznajem 2 para kojima je ona bila draza od drugih doktora. Bitno je da ti sa njoma nadjes zajednicki jezik. Svi smo mi  drugaciji pa nam i pase razliciti pristup. Nek vam je sa srecom !
> P.S. ali ako ti ne pase od prve, mjenjaj odmah kasnije je to puno teze izvesti.

----------


## nova13

meni se dr S učinila sasvim ok...doduše imali smo samo jedan susret,vidjet ćemo što će biti. ali ne vidim zašto se ne bi slagali,žena zna svoj posao i zna više od nas,to je sigurno.da nije tako ne bi bila tamo gdje je i radila što radi, a ako ćemo se mi postavit kao pametnije od nje onda nema razloga niti da idemo tamo kad već ''znamo bolje''... 
znam da se sad sve informiramo o svemu i svačemu na internetu, ali ne znači da su sve informacije sa neta sasvim točne,kao ni da smo možda nešto sami sebi krivo interpretirali. 
oni su tu da nam pomognu. ne vidim razloga da bi nešto radili na našu štetu, oni postupak moraju odraditi,a onda ga valjda i obave najbolje što mogu,jer njima nije u interesu da postupak ne uspije. ne vjerujem ni da štede na kojekakvim potrebnim ''terapijama'' i neznam čemu. svaka je pacijentica slučaj za sebe,stoga i svaki tretman je ''unikatan''. ne zaboravimo ni to da je njima u interesu što veći broj uspješnih postupaka, dobivali bi i više financijskih sredstava,za daljnje unaprijeđivanje. tako da je njima također naš plus i njihov plus.

----------


## pak

nova13 ma nitko ni ne misli da zna vise od doktora niti da oni ne rade svoj posao najbolje sto umiju. Postoje razlike u pristupu i kako se u privatnom zivotu sa nekim ljudima nadjes a sa nekima bas i ne tako i u odnosu dr.- pacijent. Ako je to dr. kod kojeg cemo cesto boraviti a nazalost ako smo dosli do tamo i hocemo onda je bitno imati i medjusobno povjerenje. Nekome je draze da ga se tetosi i sacuva od viska informacija, neko pak voli surovu istinu.Razliciti smo mi pacijenti, razliciti su i doktori. I oni su na kraju samo ljudi. Osobno mi vise pase da mi se daju sve informacije u detalje, ne treba mi tetosenje ali bogami ni vikanje ni pametovanje. Davno sam prerasla vrticku dob. Ne dopustam si to ni drugdje, pa nebi ni kod bilo kojeg dr. Svaki savjet je dobrodosao ali tu je granica . I kao odrasla osoba zelim aktivno sudjelovati u cijelom postupku i zelim imati slobodu iznijeti svoje misljenje. Ali to sam ja. Meni je to bitno, nekome drugome nesto drugo. Na kraju je jedino bitno da se dobro osjecamo kada dodjemo tamo i da zadovoljni odemo. Tada je i zadovoljstvo obostrano.

----------


## pak

Moram ispraviti samu sebe.
Ja vjerujem da oni rade najbolje sto mogu sa onim sta imaju.Da se moze bolje, moze se, uvijek. Ali to je daleko druga tema.

----------


## red pepper

Ja ću se sad za neko vrijeme zadnji put osvrnuti na doktore..Ne da mi se više o njima pisati, dosadilo mi..

Uopće nije sporno da svatko od njih MORA raditi u našem interesu i napraviti sve što im je u moći da ne pogriješe i da stvore najbolje moguće uvjete za ostvarivanje trudnoće.I to svi oni rade.

ALI, ja smatram da ja nisam bolesna u klasičnom smislu i neplodnost ne promatram kao klasičnu bolest nego kao problem koji ćemo doktor i moj muž i ja ZAJEDNIČKOM suradnjom pokušati riješiti. A rješavanje tog problema može trajati i puno godina. I zato je meni užasno bitno da imam doktora koji se postavlja na jednak način tj kao osoba koja mi pomaže riješiti moj problem,a ne kao netko tko je stoput pametniji od mene i očekuje da šutim i slušam jer on je to što je... A to znači ne samo da  SLUŠA I UVAŽAVA moje želje, razgovara sa mnom ravnopravno, a i ne omalovažava to što ja proučavam po internetu, čitam članke o neplodnosti tj što imam otvorene oči i zainteresirana sam za rješavanje svog problema,nego dapače i sam mi daje informacije i odgovara skulirano na sve što me zanima i po sat vremena ako treba bez da mu se na faci vidi da mu idem na kuki..A najdraže mi je što ne glumi neku veličinu nego će prihvatiti moju želju bez da smatra to udarcem na svoje znanje i svoj ego.

Pošto se ovo navodno čita, onda se nadam nekakvom bonusu za ovaj uradak (bilo bi super 250 iu puregona ili dugi protokol   :Coffee: )

----------


## Newbie

> Ja ću se sad za neko vrijeme zadnji put osvrnuti na doktore..Ne da mi se više o njima pisati, dosadilo mi..
> 
> Uopće nije sporno da svatko od njih MORA raditi u našem interesu i napraviti sve što im je u moći da ne pogriješe i da stvore najbolje moguće uvjete za ostvarivanje trudnoće.I to svi oni rade.
> 
> ALI, ja smatram da ja nisam bolesna u klasičnom smislu i neplodnost ne promatram kao klasičnu bolest nego kao problem koji ćemo doktor i moj muž i ja ZAJEDNIČKOM suradnjom pokušati riješiti. A rješavanje tog problema može trajati i puno godina. I zato je meni užasno bitno da imam doktora koji se postavlja na jednak način tj kao osoba koja mi pomaže riješiti moj problem,a ne kao netko tko je stoput pametniji od mene i očekuje da šutim i slušam jer on je to što je... A to znači ne samo da  SLUŠA I UVAŽAVA moje želje, razgovara sa mnom ravnopravno, a i ne omalovažava to što ja proučavam po internetu, čitam članke o neplodnosti tj što imam otvorene oči i zainteresirana sam za rješavanje svog problema,nego dapače i sam mi daje informacije i odgovara skulirano na sve što me zanima i po sat vremena ako treba bez da mu se na faci vidi da mu idem na kuki..A najdraže mi je što ne glumi neku veličinu nego će prihvatiti moju želju bez da smatra to udarcem na svoje znanje i svoj ego.
> 
> Pošto se ovo navodno čita, onda se nadam nekakvom bonusu za ovaj uradak (bilo bi super 250 iu puregona ili dugi protokol  )


Haha, kako žicariš  :Grin: 

Ali, potpisujem te u potpunosti.. Apsolutno sam alergična kad mi krenu kenjati zbog kopanja po internetu.. Pa zanima me, radi se o meni i ima sto detalja koje želim znati, koje se možda nisam sjetila pitati-pa ću potražiti odgovor na netu. Uostalom, što kaže pak, nismo vrtićka djeca da mi netko patronizira i docira. Nit sam maloumna, tako da nema potrebe da netko umjesto mene donosi sve zaključke ili me omalovažava ako imam vlastiti stav i mišljenje.

----------


## cranky

> ne vjerujem ni da štede na kojekakvim potrebnim ''terapijama'' i neznam čemu. svaka je pacijentica slučaj za sebe,stoga i svaki tretman je ''unikatan''. ne zaboravimo ni to da je njima u interesu što veći broj uspješnih postupaka, dobivali bi i više financijskih sredstava,za daljnje unaprijeđivanje. tako da je njima također naš plus i njihov plus.


Ne štede oni nego HZZO. Upravo to i je poanta što je svaka pacijentica slučaj za sebe, a oni za "teže" slučajeve ne mogu odraditi terapiju prema zlatnom standardu jer nemaju s čim  :Evil or Very Mad:  A ovo o više sredstava za veću uspješnost mi zvuči kao iz bajke, a ne Hrvatske.
Ovo sve gore nije, naravno, njima na dušu, ali me jako ljuti što svi šute i nitko da iskreno, javno, ili barem pacijenticama, kaže da je premalo novaca za kvalitetan postupak ovo što HZZO daje  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Nova13 ti si nova u svemu ovome i nadam se da nećeš niti ostat u svemu ovome toliko dugo da postaneš svjesna svih problema, ali opet ni zabijanje glave u pijesak ne vodi ničemu.

A ostalo potpisujem red, pak i Newbie  :Wink:

----------


## red pepper

Cranky, nova13 kao što i kažeš nije još ušla u problematiku tako da nije za zamjeriti da je napisala jedan tako idealistički post..

A upravo to što čitamo po internetu, proučavamo problematiku i iskustva iz drugih klinika i drugih zemalja nam zapravo i otvara širu sliku cijelog tog područja i postajemo svjesni da to što nam prodaju u našem dragom KBC-u nije apsolutna istina..I možda Smiljki dijelom i smeta čitanje po internetu jer se tako saznaje primjerice i da antagonist protokol sa 100 ili 150 iu puregona i par cetrotida nije napravljen iz razloga da ženi bude lakše i ne bocka se puno nego zato što je HZZO stegnuo pojas i nemaju izbora..i ponavljam što sam već puno puta rekla, a to je da doktori super obavljaju posao u okvirima u koje su stavljeni, ali da bi mogli biti iskreni barem face to face to je istina..Ali opet s druge strane, mislim da su cure koje su svjesne svega toga ipak u manjini tako da kad bi doktori išli talasati i govoriti nam te stvari desio bi se puno veći kaos..

----------


## nova13

bit je u tome da ja ne mislim da je sve idealno,ali bome nismo ni sve dovoljno realne u svemu tome. možda jesam nova u ovome,ali nažalost imam iskustva i staža sa doktorima u kbc ri  :Sad:  naravno da je odnos dr-pacijent vrlo bitan,ali ni svakom ne paše jednak pristup. netko voli kako je rekla red ''face to face'' iskreno do bola,a netko surovu istinu ne može podnijeti. netko voli okolišanja,netko ne. isto tako nisam mislila ni da je proučavanje po netu nešto loše (hej,da ja to ne radim ne bi ni bila na ovom forumu),kao ni to da nebi smjele imati pravo na svoje mišljenje ili izbor. samo gledajmo na to da ako mi ne volimo pametovanje ne vole ga ni oni vjerojatno.ne kažemm da ih trebamo slijepo slušati,ali u odnosu dr-pacijent nije bitan samo doktor,i pacijent/ica mora bit ok. nisam nikog htjela uvrijediti,samo kažem da smo svi samo ljudi i isto smo koliko oni ovisni o ''dobroj volji'' hzzo-a

----------


## pak

> Pošto se ovo navodno čita, onda se nadam nekakvom bonusu za ovaj uradak (bilo bi super 250 iu puregona ili dugi protokol  )


Ajme red opet se zicas, mislim da se negdje ispod ipak krije mali optimista. :Wink:

----------


## pak

nova13 ma mislim da se nitko ovdje nije nasao uvrijedjenim. Ja bar nisam. Kao sto kazes svi smo ljudi, pa tako ima "teskih" pacijenata kao i dr. Tu smo bas zato da bi razmjenjivali iskustva i misljenja.
I imam dojam kad skicnem na druge teme da je kod nas u KBC-u jos i dobro naspram drugih klinika. 
Eto mene ponijeli hormoni i nakupljeni stres od neznanja nista o sudbini mojih j.s. do samog transfera, sto me uzasno nazivciralo pa sam se ispuhala ali inace sam prava bubica, da bi rijec rekla  :Razz: .

----------


## cicko87

Hvala svima na ohrabrenju,jedva čekam da dođemo do konkretnih saznanja,pa koji god dr.bio,oni su stručnjaci u svome poslu kao i mi u svome,niti ja ne volim kada se meni netko petlja u moj posao a nema pojma o tome, ali opet postoji ljubaznost i svatko ima pravo pitati sto ga muči...A za dr.Smiljan sam sigurna da ce biti bolja od moje gin.,nju što god da pitaš zbuni se i okolo naokolo i opet ništa konkretno ne kaže.... Nama je jedva dala uputnicu za Rijeku, mladi smo kao a ništa joj ne znači što se ništa ne događa već 3*god.Nadam se da će se sve brzo riješiti..... Pozdrav svima veliki   :Wink:

----------


## nova13

i sama sam x puta bila iznervirana postupcima drugih dr-a, evo za primjer moj soc gin-gospodin se našao uvrijeđenim što ja želim liječiti neplodnost... a gdje su sve druge situacije.. svaka medalja ima dvije strane,neki nažalost imaju priliku vidjeti samo lošiju. ja sam se postavial optimistično makar u tom da će mi dr koji god me dopadne tamo na humanoj bit ok, a živce čuvam za moguće (najizglednije) zastoje i kikseve u postupcima  :Razz:   svima vama jednako koliko i sebi želim što kraće druženje po humanoj  :Smile:  meni je danas frendica dignula tlak sa svojim problemom,zamislite ona i dečko pokušavaju već čak dva mjeseca i ništa za sad,evo dobila je m danas...?! i još mi kaže:sad zanm kako je tebi  :Sad:  ma ne zna kako je meni,a pogotovo ne kako je onim curama koje se nažalost godinama maltretiraju s postupcima i svime.... reakcije okoline su također svakakve, ako sad već šizim na sve to neznam što će biti ako krenem sa stimuliranim postupkom, kad me nafilaju hormonima ko papriku mesom  :Smile:  ima da ih streljam  :Razz:

----------


## nova13

> Nama je jedva dala uputnicu za Rijeku, mladi smo kao a ništa joj ne znači što se ništa ne događa već 3*god.Nadam se da će se sve brzo riješiti..... Pozdrav svima veliki


 i samoj mi je tako bilo, prvo jedva uputnica za rijeku, nakon višekratnog moljakanja,a kada sam počela sa prikupljanjem sve potrebne dokumentacije me slao jedno po jedno krv vaditi kao da nije mogao odjednom. i on razvlači bezveze. nisu susretljivi ni u odijelu za transfuziologiju gdje sam kao dobrovoljni darivatelj krvi tražila nalaz za markere i krvnu grupu pa su me samo lagano odje*** kad sam ih to tražila. to je jedino u ovih 10 god što tražim zauzvrat za darovanu krv,a ne udostoje se ni oprintati jedan nalaz. štA  da kažem,sve zanmo, a osuđeni smo na njih svih bez previše mogućnosti izbora. samo jaka borba za sebe i možd anešto urodi plodom  :Smile:

----------


## red pepper

Ja sam takodjer kao hipohondar koji je prosao pola doktora u kbc-u,skoro sve u medicu i jos neke sa strane umorna od bahate i velevazne gospode doktora,a smilja je medju njima.neka ona ima svu strucnost svijeta,ali ja ne zelim imati grc u zelucu kad ulazim u ambulantu i ne zelim da mi kad ju pitam koliki mi je endometrij ona odgovara kao balavici da me to ne treba zanimati...helou, to je moj endometrij i helou ja nisam balavica,imam visoku strucnu spremu kao i ti..ako je kadra predamnom popljuvati  mog doktora tj svog kolegu onda mi je to dovoljno da vidim da nesto steka sto se komunikacije tice..a meni je komunikacija sa doktorom jaako bitna..postupak mi je vec dovoljan stres i bez da se kacim s njom..imam pravo pitati,imam pravo dobiti informaciju,imam pravo izrazavati zelje i da mi se iste ako nema objektivnih prepreka uvaze kao i na ljubaznost..mozda sam zato nekima kao njoj ja los i zahtjevan pacijent koji tlaci,a ne suti ko riba pa cu je rado zaobici i postedjeti svoje malenkosti i glupih pitanja i prijedloga o svom postupku i svom tijelu ..

----------


## paty

ćao
oprostite što ovako upadam jer vidim da ste sve još pomalo friške na humanoj.
Mogu samo reći da je jako bitan odnos dr.-pacijent.jer sam dolazak na humanu je stresan,a kamoli ako se bojiš bilo šta pitati u vezi svojeg liječenja.
tako da Vam je moj savjet pitajte,ponekad i budite dosadne ipak se radi o Vama.Ja svog dr nebi mjenjala nikad mada i on ima "loš"dan.A što se tiće dr.Smiljan ona se jako jako popravila kakva je zapravo bila, ne voli da joj se pametuje ali ipak je ona najstručnija na humanoj.Sa njom treba znati tako da i za nju nemogu sada reći ništa loše.
lp.i sretno svima.

----------


## red pepper

Pa gdje smo mi napisali da to nije bitno?pa kobasice smo ispisali o tome da je odnos s doktorom  bitan..procitaj opet postove nase unazad stranicu dve..

----------


## Argente

pa dobro red, žena se smije priključiti većinskom mišljenju  :Smile:  i pohvaliti Smiljku da se popravila

----------


## red pepper

Nisam ja zaista ništa loše mislila..nego je napisala da smo sve friške pa da nam zato želi reći da je odnos doktor-pacijent jako bitan. A Pak, Newbie i ja se prije toga pretrgle od obrazlaganja te iste tvrdnje ..Nisam shvatila da žena potvrđuje napisano, sorry paty..

----------


## heky

evo i mene medu vama.. ja sam kod doktora vlasica i obavila hssg..  oba jajovoda prohodna!!! i ugodno i neugodno iskustvo, al da bi ponovila i preporucila curama bas i ne.. pogotovo onima koji su zastopane.. iskustvo: tekucinu tako rec nisam ni osjetila dok mi je prolazila, sve u svemu traje jako kratko ALI....  ono sta sam osjetila i ono sta je zaboljelo. tj. vise kao jaci grc i pritisak u maternici dok mi se stvarao onaj balon, iako sam bila sva uplasena od silnih isprepadanja, malo mi je pozlilo, kao neki hladan znoj.. rekli su mi da je to normalno, dali mi da odlezim malo u sobi i tek kad mi bude bolje da odem.. tako da vise je boljelo poslije nego tamo! bilo mi malo bed pred njima sta mi je samo od tog pritiska pozlilo al ajd mozda i nisam bila jedina.. sad dalje pokusavat prirodno kako doktor bi rekao sam propuhana  :Smile: )) i jos jedno od mog muza nalaz spermiogram a asthenozoospermia dosao na normozoospermiju, vise od 70% sad mi treba samo jedan velika sreca i plusic

----------


## Jelitza

> evo i mene medu vama.. ja sam kod doktora vlasica i obavila hssg..  oba jajovoda prohodna!!! i ugodno i neugodno iskustvo, al da bi ponovila i preporucila curama bas i ne.. pogotovo onima koji su zastopane.. iskustvo: tekucinu tako rec nisam ni osjetila dok mi je prolazila, sve u svemu traje jako kratko ALI....  ono sta sam osjetila i ono sta je zaboljelo. tj. vise kao jaci grc i pritisak u maternici dok mi se stvarao onaj balon, iako sam bila sva uplasena od silnih isprepadanja, malo mi je pozlilo, kao neki hladan znoj.. rekli su mi da je to normalno, dali mi da odlezim malo u sobi i tek kad mi bude bolje da odem.. tako da vise je boljelo poslije nego tamo! bilo mi malo bed pred njima sta mi je samo od tog pritiska pozlilo al ajd mozda i nisam bila jedina.. sad dalje pokusavat prirodno kako doktor bi rekao sam propuhana )) i jos jedno od mog muza nalaz spermiogram a asthenozoospermia dosao na normozoospermiju, vise od 70% sad mi treba samo jedan velika sreca i plusic


Heky ovo kao da sam ja pisala vezano za hssg, isto me bolilo od tog balona i cijelo vrijeme sam samo njega osjecala, preznojila se 5 puta, jajovodi prohodni... Sad prirodno do 9.mjeseca a onda u postupak ako ne bude nista do tad.

----------


## pak

Heky, Jelitza  sretno i neka vam bude plodno ljeto !

----------


## bubicazubica

sretno!!!



> Heky ovo kao da sam ja pisala vezano za hssg, isto me bolilo od tog balona i cijelo vrijeme sam samo njega osjecala, preznojila se 5 puta, jajovodi prohodni... Sad prirodno do 9.mjeseca a onda u postupak ako ne bude nista do tad.

----------


## bubicazubica

razumijem te u potpunosti
i meni je tako bilo na hsg davno...tad se još ostajalo preko noći u bolnici,u slučaju na daj bože potrebe...
isto sam na kraju pretrage istrčala van,uz pomoć sestre i drito na školjku...da me netko pita da li bi ponovila-ne hvala!
sretno u prirodnom probavanju sad kad si propuhana!!!!!!!



> evo i mene medu vama.. ja sam kod doktora vlasica i obavila hssg..  oba jajovoda prohodna!!! i ugodno i neugodno iskustvo, al da bi ponovila i preporucila curama bas i ne.. pogotovo onima koji su zastopane.. iskustvo: tekucinu tako rec nisam ni osjetila dok mi je prolazila, sve u svemu traje jako kratko ALI....  ono sta sam osjetila i ono sta je zaboljelo. tj. vise kao jaci grc i pritisak u maternici dok mi se stvarao onaj balon, iako sam bila sva uplasena od silnih isprepadanja, malo mi je pozlilo, kao neki hladan znoj.. rekli su mi da je to normalno, dali mi da odlezim malo u sobi i tek kad mi bude bolje da odem.. tako da vise je boljelo poslije nego tamo! bilo mi malo bed pred njima sta mi je samo od tog pritiska pozlilo al ajd mozda i nisam bila jedina.. sad dalje pokusavat prirodno kako doktor bi rekao sam propuhana )) i jos jedno od mog muza nalaz spermiogram a asthenozoospermia dosao na normozoospermiju, vise od 70% sad mi treba samo jedan velika sreca i plusic

----------


## heky

upravo to, samo taj balon i nista vise.. cak i onu stvarcicu kad su mi unosili  :Smile:  nije toliko koliko taj pritisak.. tekucina je tekla.. jos doktor govori desni lagano i dobro prolazi, i lijevi bla bla, ja ono na stolu znojna HA??? to uopce nisam osjetila, al taj balon mama mia :D al stvarno bilo mi je bed pred njima sta mi toliko pozlilo.. al eto dobro je znati da nisam jedina..  
takoder i ja do 9 mj. prirodno ako nista mozda se i vidimo  :Smile:  DAJJJJ BOZE PLUSIC

----------


## heky

hvalaaaaa.. znas kako kazu iz tvojih usta u bozje usi :D

----------


## Argente

heky, Jelitza, dobrodošle i sretno!
O HSG-u ima već sto otvorenih tema, pa dajte se pliz preselite na jednu od njih da ne moram brisati...tnx

----------


## red pepper

Pomolimo se i uzmimo prvu tabletu za samoizlječenje..kad doktor nema vremena da me primi pokušat ćemo sami  :Laughing: 
Na humanoj je gužva pa ako kome treba kakva terapija možete se meni javiti..složit ću vam nešto. :Cool:

----------


## heky

> Pomolimo se i uzmimo prvu tabletu za samoizlječenje..kad doktor nema vremena da me primi pokušat ćemo sami 
> Na humanoj je gužva pa ako kome treba kakva terapija možete se meni javiti..složit ću vam nešto.


u kojoj si fazi ti? kako nema vremena doktor?

----------


## nova13

da,red,kakva je sad to gužva u pitanju'??  :Smile:

----------


## pak

> Pomolimo se i uzmimo prvu tabletu za samoizlječenje..kad doktor nema vremena da me primi pokušat ćemo sami 
> Na humanoj je gužva pa ako kome treba kakva terapija možete se meni javiti..složit ću vam nešto.


Ma nije to do guzve to se on tebe vec pomalo boji  :Laughing: . Zovi ga telefonom ako nema vremena uzivo.

----------


## red pepper

Heky,nova,isla sam na blef,nesto mi je trebalo,ako ste narucene nemate brige..a guzve su jer pocinju godisnji odmori..

----------


## red pepper

Pak-Vlajo je u pitanju  :Wink:

----------


## pak

Aha, znaci pacijenti dr. koji je na g.o. su preusmjereni na ove dr. koji rade ili ?

----------


## red pepper

Da,oni odradjuju folikulometrije,punkcije,transfere i inseminacije..al kad ti izvan toga nesto treba onda se mozes slikati..

----------


## heky

cure zanima me na kojim i kako ste saznale na koji postupak idete i kojim redosljedom cete iskoristavat? meni DR.V jos nista konkretno nije rekao! prve konzultaacije pregled, razgovor, narucivanje za hssg tj. bila u 3 mj na konzultacijama, 4 mj. preskocimo na putu je pa eto 5 mj. i taj hssg.. kaze mi vidjet cemo nalaz pa odlucit.. na prvim konzultacijama muz spermio asthenozoospermia (ful spori) kao on bi preskocio inseminaciju, spominjao prirodni ivf aliiii.. vidjet cemo hssg! ok.. dodem ja na hssg oba prohodna, muz ponavlja spermio i u ta 2 mj. dosao na normozoospermiju (vise od 70% brzi) kao neka prica inseminacija ma nista konkretno.. uglavnom doktor kaze sad sam propuhana, nalaz muza odlican iskoristite ljeto i hopa cupa ako se nista ne desi, tek na jesen da se javimo (kao neke cure ostaju prirodno trudne nakon hssg) i OPETTTT nije mi niti rekao proceduru niti sta bi mogli, kako dalje.. zbunjuju me  :Wink:

----------


## red pepper

> cure zanima me na kojim i kako ste saznale na koji postupak idete i kojim redosljedom cete iskoristavat? meni DR.V jos nista konkretno nije rekao! prve konzultaacije pregled, razgovor, narucivanje za hssg tj. bila u 3 mj na konzultacijama, 4 mj. preskocimo na putu je pa eto 5 mj. i taj hssg.. kaze mi vidjet cemo nalaz pa odlucit.. na prvim konzultacijama muz spermio asthenozoospermia (ful spori) kao on bi preskocio inseminaciju, spominjao prirodni ivf aliiii.. vidjet cemo hssg! ok.. dodem ja na hssg oba prohodna, muz ponavlja spermio i u ta 2 mj. dosao na normozoospermiju (vise od 70% brzi) kao neka prica inseminacija ma nista konkretno.. uglavnom doktor kaze sad sam propuhana, nalaz muza odlican iskoristite ljeto i hopa cupa ako se nista ne desi, tek na jesen da se javimo (kao neke cure ostaju prirodno trudne nakon hssg) i OPETTTT nije mi niti rekao proceduru niti sta bi mogli, kako dalje.. zbunjuju me


Meni je na prvim konzultacijama detaljno opisao koji postupci postoje, koliko kojih imam na raspolaganju preko HZZO-a i pitao nas da li mi imamo ideju što bi i kako htjeli..

----------


## Inesz

> cure zanima me na kojim i kako ste saznale na koji postupak idete i kojim redosljedom cete iskoristavat? meni DR.V jos nista konkretno nije rekao! prve konzultaacije pregled, razgovor, narucivanje za hssg tj. bila u 3 mj na konzultacijama, 4 mj. preskocimo na putu je pa eto 5 mj. i taj hssg.. kaze mi vidjet cemo nalaz pa odlucit.. na prvim konzultacijama muz spermio asthenozoospermia (ful spori) kao on bi preskocio inseminaciju, spominjao prirodni ivf aliiii.. vidjet cemo hssg! ok.. dodem ja na hssg oba prohodna, muz ponavlja spermio i u ta 2 mj. dosao na normozoospermiju (vise od 70% brzi) kao neka prica inseminacija ma nista konkretno.. uglavnom doktor kaze sad sam propuhana, nalaz muza odlican iskoristite ljeto i hopa cupa ako se nista ne desi, tek na jesen da se javimo (kao neke cure ostaju prirodno trudne nakon hssg) i OPETTTT nije mi niti rekao proceduru niti sta bi mogli, kako dalje.. zbunjuju me


je je full spori plivači se ubrzaju nakon što žena uradi hsg 


Heky, žao mi je  :Sad:  ali ovo se meni čini kao obično zavlačenje pacijenata,  Klinika će odraditi 3-4 inseminacije, pobrati za to neku sitnu loviu kroz fakture prema HZZO-u, a vi pacijenti gubite vrijeme i živce.  Čemu HSG  kod neplodnog para za koojeg bi radi nalaza spermiograma trebalo preskočiti inseminaciju?

Inače, svaki put kod ovakih i sličnih situacija sjetim se slučaja u kejme je rađena inseminacija sa svega nekoliko živih spermija.

----------


## vatra86

Pa do kad je V na g.o.? Ja sam se narucila kod njega za slijedeci tjedan.

Heky pa ja da sam na tvom mjestu nebi se nazivala neplodnom sa normospermijom i prohodnim jajovodima. Dobro ti je dr rekao, bacite se na posao do rujna pa ces opet na konzul i onda cete se dogovoriti sta i kako dalje. Ne znam koliko imas godina ali ja bi pristala i na inseminacije da imam ovako dobre nalaze i naravno manje od 35 godina.

----------


## tigrical

heky, koliko ste pokušavali prije nego ste se javili na humanu? Spermiogram često varira ali to ne znači da ste izlječeni. Potpisujem Inesz!

----------


## red pepper

[QUOTE=vatra86;2628952]Pa do kad je V na g.o.? Ja sam se narucila kod njega za slijedeci tjedan.

Ma nije on na GO nego M..

----------


## red pepper

> cure zanima me na kojim i kako ste saznale na koji postupak idete i kojim redosljedom cete iskoristavat? meni DR.V jos nista konkretno nije rekao! prve konzultaacije pregled, razgovor, narucivanje za hssg tj. bila u 3 mj na konzultacijama, 4 mj. preskocimo na putu je pa eto 5 mj. i taj hssg.. kaze mi vidjet cemo nalaz pa odlucit.. na prvim konzultacijama muz spermio asthenozoospermia (ful spori) kao on bi preskocio inseminaciju, spominjao prirodni ivf aliiii.. vidjet cemo hssg! ok.. dodem ja na hssg oba prohodna, muz ponavlja spermio i u ta 2 mj. dosao na normozoospermiju (vise od 70% brzi) kao neka prica inseminacija ma nista konkretno.. uglavnom doktor kaze sad sam propuhana, nalaz muza odlican iskoristite ljeto i hopa cupa ako se nista ne desi, tek na jesen da se javimo (kao neke cure ostaju prirodno trudne nakon hssg) i OPETTTT nije mi niti rekao proceduru niti sta bi mogli, kako dalje.. zbunjuju me


Čekaj, jesi ti sa forum.hr? Pa ako jesi tvoj muž je prema spermiogramu zadnjem imao koliko se sjećam 2% pokretnih ? Kako je to naraslo na 70% u 2 mjeseca?

----------


## red pepper

Ne znam, ali meni je ta inseminacija sama po sebi bez veze postupak..Ja sam sama doktora pitala da li bi mi napravio inseminaciju ako bi spermiogram hipotetski bio katastrofa samo da ispucam na šta imam pravo..Al je rekao da bi imao problema (to ga je Vatrica stavila na red  :Smile:  ) Meni ne bi smetalo da mi radi inseminaciju sa par spermija jer ionako ne polažem nade u to..znači, ja bi išla i sa par spermija samo da uzmem na šta imam pravo..kad sam već gubila vrijeme na folikulometrije pa nek se i to odradi..al to planiram između stimulacija ubacit..nikad se ne zna, možda slučajno uleti iako znam da nema šanse..A ionako vjerujem da kod inseminacije dio trudnoća koje se vode kao uspjeh inseminacije i nije od same inseminacije nego od ciljanih odnosa oko ovulacije..

----------


## vatra86

Nadam se da sam ipak nesto pozitivno napravila za nas, makar nije bilo namjerno... He he.. 
Ma ne znam, meni taj AIH, ono, postupak samo za one sa dobrim sgramom...i naravno da bi ih iskoristila.. 
Nebi bilo lose da mozemo zamijeniti 4 AIH za barem 1 simulirani..  :Razz:

----------


## red pepper

ja ću bit skromnija..ja bi mijenjala i za prirodnjak.. :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

red pepper obično se inseminacije ne rade između stimuliranih nego ih par odradi prije IVF-ova jer ako se već dođe do toga da se radi IVF onda nije opravdano više ići na inseminacije to je ko da ideš s konja na magarca...
mene je baš nerviralo to što nas je dr. stavio prvo da odradimo 3 inseminacije, ajde još prvi i drugi put sam se kao nadala ali onda mi je bilo baš dosta gubljenja vremena jer sam morala putovati u Rijeku radi toga pa gubiti vrijeme s posla itd. a nade sve manje. I bila sam upravu nismo mi bili kandidati za inseminaciju uopće, spermiogram nam je užasno varirao i meni kasnije našli endometriozu i svašta nešto tako da smo tek nakon 6 godina obilaženja klinika zatrudnili.

----------


## phiphy

> A ionako vjerujem da kod inseminacije dio trudnoća koje se vode kao uspjeh inseminacije i nije od same inseminacije nego od ciljanih odnosa oko ovulacije..


Moguće, ali ih sigurno nije značajan broj. 
Ja se slažem s vatrom...do, recimo, 32, 33 god. i s dobrim nalazom s.grama (što ga sad heky i njm imaju) odradila bih par AIH-a pod uvjetom da sgram ostane ok. Zaista nema razloga da se ne potroši par mjeseci pokušavajući biti u onih 10% uspješnosti AIH-a.

----------


## Jelitza

Heky meni je dr. V rekao da dodjem u 7.mj na dogovor za 9.mj, a dao mi je i onu listu sto sve trebamo napraviti. Soc.gin. mi je dala sve uputnice jos prije HSSG-a, tako da sam to sve odradila ali nazalost do 9.mj ce dosta njih zastariti pa cu morati ponoviti neke. Kod nas je sve ok s nalazima tako da cemo prvo s inseminacijama, tako je i dr. predlozio a i meni odgovara. U svakom slucaju sretno i tebi i ostalima ovdje, da nam sto prije bude plusic  :Smile: .

----------


## red pepper

> red pepper obično se inseminacije ne rade između stimuliranih nego ih par odradi prije IVF-ova jer ako se već dođe do toga da se radi IVF onda nije opravdano više ići na inseminacije to je ko da ideš s konja na magarca...
> mene je baš nerviralo to što nas je dr. stavio prvo da odradimo 3 inseminacije, ajde još prvi i drugi put sam se kao nadala ali onda mi je bilo baš dosta gubljenja vremena jer sam morala putovati u Rijeku radi toga pa gubiti vrijeme s posla itd. a nade sve manje. I bila sam upravu nismo mi bili kandidati za inseminaciju uopće, spermiogram nam je užasno varirao i meni kasnije našli endometriozu i svašta nešto tako da smo tek nakon 6 godina obilaženja klinika zatrudnili.


Meni rekao da uvijek imamo vremena napraviti inseminaciju tako da vjerujem da se može ići unatrag..a i prirodnjake mi je rekao da mogu ubaciti između stimulacija..Ja znam da je totalna glupost to što ja pričam,ali meni je najgori taj status quo..ti prazni mjeseci..kad sam u postupku, bilo kakvom, pa makar to bila i inseminacija sa 5 spermija ipak imam filing da se nešto događa, imam osjećaj da poduzimam sve šta mi je u moći..tako da sam trenutno uvjerenja da ću i to iskoristiti..ali vidjet ćemo..

Ja kad sam kretala u sve to htjela sam se odmah dokopati "pravog postupka",odmah sam ddoktora tražila stimulaciju, blabla..al sam vrlo brzo skužila da ovdje ništa ne ide preko noći i da ovdje jedino strpljenje čovjeka može spasiti..I da sad se vratim na početak možda čak i ne bi tako odlučno odbila inseminacije...I točno znam da mi je phiphy na samom početku rekla da se oboružam strpljenjem..tek nedavno sam skužila što je s time mislila  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Ma za inseminacije potrosis 4 mj pa i nije tako strasno.. A to sa praznim mjesecima između stimuliranih, slazem se s Red.. Nekad imas feeling da se nis ne desava...a jos nisam saznala koliko treba biti ta pauza.

----------


## heky

> Pa do kad je V na g.o.? Ja sam se narucila kod njega za slijedeci tjedan.
> 
> Heky pa ja da sam na tvom mjestu nebi se nazivala neplodnom sa normospermijom i prohodnim jajovodima. Dobro ti je dr rekao, bacite se na posao do rujna pa ces opet na konzul i onda cete se dogovoriti sta i kako dalje. Ne znam koliko imas godina ali ja bi pristala i na inseminacije da imam ovako dobre nalaze i naravno manje od 35 godina.


gle za sad pristajem sta god kaze, ja i jesam za inseminaciju al onda se bacim u bed kad vidim postotke uspjesnosti.. imam 30 godina  :Smile: 



> heky, koliko ste pokušavali prije nego ste se javili na humanu? Spermiogram često varira ali to ne znači da ste izlječeni. Potpisujem Inesz!


pa vjeruj da varira, prva 2 losa, sad 3 dobar ono SOK! pokusavanje 2 godine  :Sad: 



> Čekaj, jesi ti sa forum.hr? Pa ako jesi tvoj muž je prema spermiogramu zadnjem imao koliko se sjećam 2% pokretnih ? Kako je to naraslo na 70% u 2 mjeseca?


jesam ja sam s foruma, vidim da ste tu aktivnije vec tamo  :Smile:  vjeruj nemam pojma ni ja.. kad smo bili na konzultacijama doktor mu je rekao smanji pusenje ili prestani, ne piti coca colu (sta je on pio svakodnevno) i ne piti iz plasticnih boca (to me je zbunilo) ok.. moj muz smanjio pusenje, sad ima one slabije cigarete ne jace, coca colu nije vise niti okusio, i pije sokove za razrjedivanje.. prva 2 nalaza spermio radena u puli full spori asthenozoospermia.. dosli u rijeku ja cekam na hssg, on ujutro napravio ponovno spermio, prije nego sam trebala uci unutra ono muz sav vesel dolazi s nalazom.. ja sam ostala paf! a bila 100% uvjerena s losim spermio niti prirodno, niti inseminacija itd.... 



> Heky meni je dr. V rekao da dodjem u 7.mj na dogovor za 9.mj, a dao mi je i onu listu sto sve trebamo napraviti. Soc.gin. mi je dala sve uputnice jos prije HSSG-a, tako da sam to sve odradila ali nazalost do 9.mj ce dosta njih zastariti pa cu morati ponoviti neke. Kod nas je sve ok s nalazima tako da cemo prvo s inseminacijama, tako je i dr. predlozio a i meni odgovara. U svakom slucaju sretno i tebi i ostalima ovdje, da nam sto prije bude plusic .


ja vec dosta toga imam.. mislim da hormoni vaze godinu dana a brisevi 6 mj. ma nisam sigurna.. i ja cu ponavljat neke nalaze prije nego odem za rijeku da opet budem spremna i nek mi vise kaze kako sta dalje

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Meni rekao da uvijek imamo vremena napraviti inseminaciju tako da vjerujem da se može ići unatrag..a i prirodnjake mi je rekao da mogu ubaciti između stimulacija..Ja znam da je totalna glupost to što ja pričam,ali meni je najgori taj status quo..ti prazni mjeseci..*kad sam u postupku, bilo kakvom, pa makar to bila i inseminacija sa 5 spermija ipak imam filing da se nešto događa, imam osjećaj da poduzimam sve šta mi je u moći..tako da sam trenutno uvjerenja da ću i to iskoristiti..ali vidjet ćemo..*
> 
> Ja kad sam kretala u sve to htjela sam se odmah dokopati "pravog postupka",odmah sam ddoktora tražila stimulaciju, blabla..al sam vrlo brzo skužila da ovdje ništa ne ide preko noći i da ovdje jedino strpljenje čovjeka može spasiti..I da sad se vratim na početak možda čak i ne bi tako odlučno odbila inseminacije...I točno znam da mi je phiphy na samom početku rekla da se oboružam strpljenjem..tek nedavno sam skužila što je s time mislila



U vezi ovog boldanog, to ti je tako svima na početku ali kad si iz mjeseca u mjesec u postupku a uz to još moraš trčati s posla i putovati do te bolnice onda se umoraš da ti nije više do ničega, ja sam nakon 2,3 uzastopna ciklusa na humanoj jedva čekala da malo predahnem i da se mogu vratiti koliko toliko nekom normalnom životu. Meni je to bio užasan stres svako jutro dizanje u 6, trčanje u bolnicu (koja mi je 1 sat vožnje od kuće) i onda radit, pa drugo jutro sve ispočetka.
Eto možda je tebi bolnica blizu i nemoraš se nikome opravdavati zbog kašnjenja na posao ili tražiti bolovanje od dr. za postupke

----------


## red pepper

> U vezi ovog boldanog, to ti je tako svima na početku ali kad si iz mjeseca u mjesec u postupku a uz to još moraš trčati s posla i putovati do te bolnice onda se umoraš da ti nije više do ničega, ja sam nakon 2,3 uzastopna ciklusa na humanoj jedva čekala da malo predahnem i da se mogu vratiti koliko toliko nekom normalnom životu. Meni je to bio užasan stres svako jutro dizanje u 6, trčanje u bolnicu (koja mi je 1 sat vožnje od kuće) i onda radit, pa drugo jutro sve ispočetka.
> Eto možda je tebi bolnica blizu i nemoraš se nikome opravdavati zbog kašnjenja na posao ili tražiti bolovanje od dr. za postupke


Istina je Mimi,bolnica mi je jako blizu,a radim za sebe pa se ne moram opravdavati i uspijem si ubaciti postupak u raspored bez problema..

Istina je također i to da nakon par uzastopnih mjeseci poludiš..Mene je nakon 2 prirodnjaka za redom pitao dr da li idemo odmah dalje,ali ja sam rekla da mi treba mjesec dana pauze..taj stres mi je odnio par godina života i par kila..ali eto zaredala se neke druge stvari i taj jedan mjesec je već narastao na 3 mjeseca, a ako ne bude sreće narast će i na 5 mjeseci..A sad već postajem luda ko kupus da mi valjda i inseminacija sa 5 spermija ne izgleda kao loša opcija..  :Laughing:

----------


## Newbie

> Ne znam, ali meni je ta inseminacija sama po sebi bez veze postupak..Ja sam sama doktora pitala da li bi mi napravio inseminaciju ako bi spermiogram hipotetski bio katastrofa samo da ispucam na šta imam pravo..Al je rekao da bi imao problema (to ga je Vatrica stavila na red  ) Meni ne bi smetalo da mi radi inseminaciju sa par spermija jer ionako ne polažem nade u to..znači, ja bi išla i sa par spermija samo da uzmem na šta imam pravo..kad sam već gubila vrijeme na folikulometrije pa nek se i to odradi..al to planiram između stimulacija ubacit..nikad se ne zna, možda slučajno uleti iako znam da nema šanse..A ionako vjerujem da kod inseminacije dio trudnoća koje se vode kao uspjeh inseminacije i nije od same inseminacije nego od ciljanih odnosa oko ovulacije..


Pa jel ne ide inseminacija baš kod slučajeva sa lošim spermiogramom? Ja sam tako iskopala...

Još sam si bila zaključila kako ja i nisam neki kandidat za to jer je naš spermio dobar, problem je u meni.  :neznam:

----------


## bubekica

indikacije za aih prema http://www.hdhr.org/doc/POSTUPNICI_z...HDGEHR_web.pdf
• slab cervikalni faktor, stanje nakon operacija cerviksa 
• supfertilan spermiogram 
• nepovoljan postkoitalni test (PCT)* 
• imunološki uzrok neplodnosti 
• nerazjašnjena (idiopatska) neplodnost 
• endometrioza (I i II stupanj) 
• spolna disfunkcija muškarca

----------


## pak

> U vezi ovog boldanog, to ti je tako svima na početku ali kad si iz mjeseca u mjesec u postupku a uz to još moraš trčati s posla i putovati do te bolnice onda se umoraš da ti nije više do ničega, ja sam nakon 2,3 uzastopna ciklusa na humanoj jedva čekala da malo predahnem i da se mogu vratiti koliko toliko nekom normalnom životu. Meni je to bio užasan stres svako jutro dizanje u 6, trčanje u bolnicu (koja mi je 1 sat vožnje od kuće) i onda radit, pa drugo jutro sve ispočetka.
> Eto možda je tebi bolnica blizu i nemoraš se nikome opravdavati zbog kašnjenja na posao ili tražiti bolovanje od dr. za postupke


Uf kako je ovo tocno, nakon godine dana u kojima sam odradila 4 stimulirana i 1 prirodnjak, bila sam kako red kaze luda ko kupus. 
Ali kada si jednom u postupku samo bi htio jos jedan pa jos jedan, Navuces se. Ja i sada mozgam kako necu stici do 9.mj nista ako ovaj ne uspije i to mi izgleda dugo kao godina.

----------


## red pepper

Newbie-krivo si nesto skuzila..u principu se ide na inseminaciju ako zena ima ovulacije,a spermiogram je ok ili nesto losiji,ali opet ne katastrofa los..jer oni jos centrifugiraju uzorak i pripreme ga za inseminaciju tako da nakon obrade ostane ono najbolje od njega..kod tebe bi obzirom da imas 2-3 ovulacije godisnje mogla inseminacija,al ne znam koliko bi vama trebalo vremena onda..vama bi godine prosle tik tak loveci tvoje ovulacije..a oni ne vole davati klomifen kod inseminacije zbog rizika od viseplodne trudnoce buduci da klomifen moze izazvati razvoj vise folikula..

----------


## bubekica

*red* inseminacije s klomifenom su uobicajena stvar, ukoliko dodje do razvoja veceg broja folikula, podjednake velicine, prelazi se na IVF.

----------


## red pepper

Ne znam bubekica,ja sam u pocetku isto to htjela s klomifenima pa mi netko rekao da ne moze..tj da nije uobicajeno sa aih-a da se promijeni u ivf..i meni nema logike da ne moze,ali posto sam odustala od aih-a nisam doktora ni pitala..super ako je tako..

----------


## red pepper

Ili sam ja mozda htjela klomifenom dobit vise folikula pa si podebljat sanse za aih pa su mi mozda za to govorili da mi nece dat klomifen zbog rizika..hm,ne sjecam se vise..

----------


## bubekica

To je klasicna pcos inseminacija - klomifenska  :Wink: 
E sad, ne znam kakvi su vasi u rijeci, mozda drugacije disu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> To je klasicna pcos inseminacija - klomifenska 
> E sad, ne znam kakvi su vasi u rijeci, mozda drugacije disu.


Hm, ako ih je previše lako naprave IVF umjesto AIH tako su meni jednom u Ri kad sam dobila 5 folikula dobro ja nemam PCOS pa su me tako stimulirali

----------


## dino84

> To je klasicna pcos inseminacija - klomifenska 
> E sad, ne znam kakvi su vasi u rijeci, mozda drugacije disu.


Dišu isto  :Smile:  Ja sam imala AIH sa klomifenima pošto nema drugog načina da dođem do ovulacije. I iako imam PCOS, imala sam samo jedan folikul.

----------


## red pepper

Ma sad sam se sjetila..ja sam htjela pitati dok sam mislila ic na aih da mi iako imam ovulaciju da klomifen da namjerno pokusam dobit vise folikula pa su mi tu na forumu rekli da mi nece dat..al sam odustala od aih-a pa ga nisam ni pitala..a putem sam od stresa ionako izgubila ovulacije pa ionako nis od toga  :Smile: ..

----------


## a_je_to

Ja sam izabrala dr.S. A onda pročitala sve što piše o njoj ovdje i na drugim forumima. I nije mi bilo svejedno... Ali sretna sam da sam poslušala neki svoj unutarnji glas i nisam je odlučila promijeniti tj. naručiti se nekom drugom dr. za prve konzultacije. Žena je otvorena, direktna i konkretna, duhovita. Sve mi je objasnila, na svako pitanje strpljivo odgovorila. Ni u jednom trenu nisam osjetila da joj moja pitanja idu na živce niti da joj se se.e što mi je internet između ostalog izvor informacija. Za kraj još nabaci malo pozitive, ohrabri. Baš mi ulijeva neku sigurnost. Ja bih je svakome preporučila.

----------


## bubicazubica

Slažem se s tobom!!!!!!!
i sretno u svim postupcima!!!(mislim nadam se da će ti trebati samo jedan,možda čak ni on :Smile: 



> Ja sam izabrala dr.S. A onda pročitala sve što piše o njoj ovdje i na drugim forumima. I nije mi bilo svejedno... Ali sretna sam da sam poslušala neki svoj unutarnji glas i nisam je odlučila promijeniti tj. naručiti se nekom drugom dr. za prve konzultacije. Žena je otvorena, direktna i konkretna, duhovita. Sve mi je objasnila, na svako pitanje strpljivo odgovorila. Ni u jednom trenu nisam osjetila da joj moja pitanja idu na živce niti da joj se se.e što mi je internet između ostalog izvor informacija. Za kraj još nabaci malo pozitive, ohrabri. Baš mi ulijeva neku sigurnost. Ja bih je svakome preporučila.

----------


## a_je_to

Hvala bubice!

----------


## red pepper

Bubice-ti si stvarno potrebna ovon forumu..nama crnjacima dobro dodje malo tvog vedrog duha i optimizma..svaka cast sto si tako vesela i optimisticna..ja ne bi to mogla ni da dubim na glavi..



A je to- jako mi je drago da si zadovoljna i da nisi promijenila odluku zbog napisa na forumu..jer svatko od nas je drugaciji i ono sto jednom super pase drugom smeta..glavno da ste vi kliknuli s njom,a lako sto je nama ona kakva je..mozda je i ona malo procitala forume pa spoznala da se mora promjenit jer pred 2 mjeseca su joj smetali i internet i pitanja..a mozda su nas nase dobrice samo toliko razmazile da pusemo i na stvari koje njene pacijentice ne primjecuju..uglavnom,bitno je da je tebi sjela..

Sto ste dogovorili za dalje? Koliko godina imas?imate vec dijete?

----------


## a_je_to

Dogovoren je ivf. Imamo dijete. Problem su jajovodi. Godina jos malo pa 39.

----------


## bubicazubica

:Very Happy:  hvala!!!
....pozitiva je moj moto,uvijek..čak i u najcrnijim danima



> Bubice-ti si stvarno potrebna ovon forumu..nama crnjacima dobro dodje malo tvog vedrog duha i optimizma..svaka cast sto si tako vesela i optimisticna..ja ne bi to mogla ni da dubim na glavi..
> 
> 
> 
> A je to- jako mi je drago da si zadovoljna i da nisi promijenila odluku zbog napisa na forumu..jer svatko od nas je drugaciji i ono sto jednom super pase drugom smeta..glavno da ste vi kliknuli s njom,a lako sto je nama ona kakva je..mozda je i ona malo procitala forume pa spoznala da se mora promjenit jer pred 2 mjeseca su joj smetali i internet i pitanja..a mozda su nas nase dobrice samo toliko razmazile da pusemo i na stvari koje njene pacijentice ne primjecuju..uglavnom,bitno je da je tebi sjela..
> 
> Sto ste dogovorili za dalje? Koliko godina imas?imate vec dijete?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ajde nek se i dr. S malo promjenila na bolje, možda stvarno čita forume pa je odlučila malo poraditi na sebi, nadajmo se da su i naše kritike dovele do nekih poboljšanja u komunikaciji

----------


## Strijelica

Pozdrav svima! 

Htjela bi podijeliti svoj slucaj i iskustvo. 
Dakle, ja pcos, a moja polovica oligoasteno. Na prve konzultacije dosla kod dr.Smiljan na kojima ona kaze hssg, pa dalje inseminacija. Pitala me sto mislim i zelim, i iako sam rekla da bi krenuli prvo sa tabletama da potaknemo ovulaciju, ona je ostala pri svome i rekla da sa njegovim nalazom to nema smisla. Onda sam se malo raspitala, dobila preporuke za dr.Vlasica I prebacila se kod njega. Obavili hssg (za koji je rekao da ga on niti ne bi predlozio jos, moja greska jer nisam trazila opet "prve" konzultacije, nego se narucila na hssg misleci da je to standard svih), nalaz uredan i on kaze krecemo s klomifenom i tempiranim odnosima postujuci moju zelju, i kako je rekao: "nikad se ne zna kad ce onaj jedan zalutat".
Dobili smo folikul, pa stoperica, tempirani, i nista od svega 1.put.. 2.put nije bilo vodeceg folikula i onda smo poduplali dozu klomifena, a u medjuvremenu sam picela skupljat papirologiju za IUI, da odmah bude spremno za dalje ako opet ne upali. Tu sam vec pocela gubit nadu i htjela vec taj postupak zamjenit I prec na IUI, medjutim dr.se nije dao predomislit. 2.spermiogram isti nalaz, al nesto bolje vrijednosti. Nakon tempiranih, folikul nikako da pukne, i kad sam vec mislila propala stvar, eto zutog tijela! I eto nas u 3.mjesecu vrlo uredne trudnoce. Odusevljena sam dr.V i divnim i ljubaznim sestrama koje su tamo stvarno velika podrska! A dr.V veliko hvala na nadi i prilici za kolko-tolko prirodnim pokusajem!

Sorry na duzini posta! Sretno svima I ne gubite nadu!  :Wink:

----------


## Aerin

Strijelica cestitam od srca  :Smile: 
Evo i mene u 7om mjesecu nakon druge inseminacije isto kod dr. V
Ako drugi puta ne bude islo prirodno eto mene opet na humanoj  :Wink:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Stijelica čestitam!

----------


## red pepper

Strijelica kao prvo cestitam na trudnoci i bas mi je drago da ipak neces morati bolje upoznati cijeli sistem!! A kao drugo cestitam sto si bila odlucna u onome sto zelis i izborila se za to umjesto da budes nezadovoljna i slijepo slusas doktoricu..ja bi isto postupila.sretno dalje s trudnocom!

----------


## nova13

mi bili na drugim konzultacijama, i sa slijedećom m krećemo u postupak,Ivf u prirodnom... nadam se uspjehu iz prve  :Smile:  malo mi je dalo krila to što je sve do sad prošlo glatko,prve konzultacije krajem ožujka,i evo nas sad već u postupku nakon samo tri mjeseca  :Smile:  podsjećam;mi smo kod dr S. i nemam ni jedne primjedbe.... ali to jasm samo ja ,moja malenkost  :Wink:

----------


## red pepper

Eto,polako se stvaraju  klanovi  :Smile: ..svatko svoga zdusno hvali..neka,bolje da je tako nego da su ljudi nezadovoljni..

Inace nova13 zavidim ti na optimizmu....ti vjerujes u uspjeh iz prve,a ja sam si u glavi postavila vremenski okvir od 5 godina..to znaci da cu se valjda za cca 3 god polako poceti i ja nadati,hehe..

A to sto si vec u postupku nije nista cudno obzirom da vam je ivf jedini izbor koliko sam skuzila..

----------


## Anica72

Pozdrav cure,
nova sam na forumu ali ne i na humanoj. Žuljam stolice već sedmu godinu.
Nisam vam se prije priključivala ali sam čitala i čitala. Puno sam stvari saznala, tješila se, živčanila pa opet čitala. 
Uglavnom sam kod dr.S ali kad je nema ili je gužva bila sam i kod dr.M i dr.V. Svi su oni dobri, nekad ljubazniji nekad zauzeti i šturi u objašnjenjima nekad nježniji nekad.....ipak samo ljudi.
Curama koje tek kreću u ovu duuugu i živcima skupu bitku želim reći da i nema puno koristi prelaziti od doktora do doktora jer vam nitko ne može garantirati koji će doktor biti na punkciji ili transferu.
Skužila sam da je jedino važno da vam uvijek jedan doktor određuje vrstu postupka i terapiju jer vas s vremenom upozna i zna kako reagirate na gonale, menopure, purgone, klomifen..i sve ostalo čime se bockate.
Takva su moja saznanja i iskustvo. Istina je da su punkcije daleko najmanje bolne kod dr:V ali pregrmiš i druge kad znaš da si tu i nemaš izbora.
Iza mene su sve kombinacije postupaka, puno punkcija, transfera, čekanja beti, suza, pa opet sve ispočetka. uvijek se uhvatiš za one sretne priče "uspjelo iz prvog pokušaja, u prirodnom ciklusu, sekundarnom.bla bla".
Mi nismo imali neku osobitu dijagnozu osim jako lošeg spermiograma i sada već  godina.
Da skratim doktori su dobri ali naš sustav HZZO-a NE VALJA. Ja imam pravo na još postupaka ali neću ih moći iskoristiti.  Tek sad sam na svoj zahtjev napravila dodatne pretrage za trombofiliju, kariogram,
fosfolipidan antitjela i još neka čudesa (nemam nalaz kod sebe pa da ne napišem krivo). I gle čuda nalazi nisu dobri. Mogla sam još 100 godina ići na oplodnju bez rezultata. Koliko sam skužila to su jako skupe pretrage i rade se u jb Zg. pa nisu tako uobičajene. Zašto žene nakon 8 ili čak i više ( a upoznala sam mnoge)  neuspjelih embriotransfera ne šalju na daljna ispitivanja, što nije ekonomičnije za zdravstvo da se naprave te pretrage nego plaćaju skupi postupci. 
Zato stojim iza toga da se moramo same informirati i izboriti za sve što nam može pomoći ili bar olakšati. Sad mi preostaje jedino Prag ili neka druga ustanova koja radi donacije ili PDG. A mogla sam to znati puuuno ranije.
Btw. bila sam i u  Petrovoj naš KBC je bolji
Nisam vična pisanja na forumima pa sam ja sve ovo napisala jako opširno, valjda nije dosadno za čitanje.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Anice72, nisam shvatila zašto moraš u Prag i to na donacije?
Što se tiče tih pretraga, da neće te naši dr. baš olako poslati na to tek nakon spontanog ili puno neuspjelih stimulacija..jesi ti to sama platila na kraju nisam ni to skužila. I ja sam se za to izborila sama, ali mislim da te dr. prije na to uputila odobrili bi ti pretrage nisi ni prva ni zadnja koja ih je napravila, nije trebalo baš 7 godina čekati
Sretno i javljaj se ti i dalje s novostima

----------


## nova13

Anice,žao mi je da si se našla u takvoj sitauciji...  :Undecided: 

zamolila bih cure koje (nažalost) imaju iza sebe folikulometrije, da mi ukratko objasne proceduru, tj bitnije mi je da znam od koliko do koliko sati se to radi,koliko se obično čeka, koliko to traje... jer ja nisam iz ri, radim pa bi morala svaki put do 11:00 bit gotova sa svim tim da bi stigla u 14:00 na posao... na poslu ne smijem ništa pitati,koji sat (a kamoli dan!!) slobodno, i sve ovo moram u ''tajnosti'' inače bih lako mogla dobiti otkaz ako šef sazna što se sprema...  :Sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

nova13, to ti traje 5 min jednom kad uđeš, ali zna biti gužva...radi se od 8 nadalje dok svih ne završe. Ja sam nekada bila gotova i u 12 sve ovisi. Ti si kod dr. S?
Mislim da ona svoje pacijente obavi do 11 sati ali bolje će ti znati reći njene pacijentice

----------


## nova13

da, ja sam kod dr S... a ništa onda mi preostaje da jako rano krenem da sam tamo prije 8,pa možda budem brzo gotova. da li se ide po redoslijedu kako tko dođe ili kako je tko naručen?
a nadam se da je već dosta cura/žena sa humane u blaženom stanju pa da neće biti gužve sad  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

nova nema ti tamo baš nekog pravila ovisi koji dr prije počne onda on proziva svoje pacijente ili idu po redu kako su dolazili, znači može se desiti da tvoja dr. S počinje tek oko 9 pregledavat što je obično i slučaj koliko sam skužila a da masu njih dođe nakon tebe i budu prije gotove. 
A za gužvu ne brini, uvijek ima novih pacijenata i to koliko se meni čini s godinama samo raste, tako da gužva ne prestaje, možda malo manje baš pred njihov godišnji jer se moraju uštimati ciklusi

----------


## nova13

polako ali sigurno moj optimizam pakira kofere i sprema se da me napusti... stvarno svega ima, od totalno dobrih do skroz loših iskustava.. ali vidit ćemo još...  :Wink:

----------


## Mali Mimi

nedaj se nova :Taps:

----------


## red pepper

> Pozdrav cure,
> nova sam na forumu ali ne i na humanoj. Žuljam stolice već sedmu godinu.
> Nisam vam se prije priključivala ali sam čitala i čitala. Puno sam stvari saznala, tješila se, živčanila pa opet čitala. 
> Uglavnom sam kod dr.S ali kad je nema ili je gužva bila sam i kod dr.M i dr.V. Svi su oni dobri, nekad ljubazniji nekad zauzeti i šturi u objašnjenjima nekad nježniji nekad.....ipak samo ljudi.
> Curama koje tek kreću u ovu duuugu i živcima skupu bitku želim reći da i nema puno koristi prelaziti od doktora do doktora jer vam nitko ne može garantirati koji će doktor biti na punkciji ili transferu.
> Skužila sam da je jedino važno da vam uvijek jedan doktor određuje vrstu postupka i terapiju jer vas s vremenom upozna i zna kako reagirate na gonale, menopure, purgone, klomifen..i sve ostalo čime se bockate.
> Takva su moja saznanja i iskustvo. Istina je da su punkcije daleko najmanje bolne kod dr:V ali pregrmiš i druge kad znaš da si tu i nemaš izbora.
> Iza mene su sve kombinacije postupaka, puno punkcija, transfera, čekanja beti, suza, pa opet sve ispočetka. uvijek se uhvatiš za one sretne priče "uspjelo iz prvog pokušaja, u prirodnom ciklusu, sekundarnom.bla bla".
> Mi nismo imali neku osobitu dijagnozu osim jako lošeg spermiograma i sada već  godina.
> ...


Anica, pretpostavljam zbog godina da više ne možeš iskoristiti postupke preko hzzo-a?
Žao mi je i što nisi ranije napravila sve te pretrage.Neozbiljno mi je što te Smiljka nije uputila na to da bi trebalo istražiti zašto se 7 godina ništa ne događa..Jer ok, nekoliko neuspjeha je u redu pripisati lošoj sreći,ali sve iza toga treba početi istraživati..Zašto ti nisi nakon nekog vremena počela piliti doktorici za pretrage ako ona već nije ništa spominjala?

Meni je jasno da su doktori dosta pasivni i da nerijetko neće sami ništa predlagati  i zato se skroz slažem da mi moramo biti te koje ćemo se unaprijed sa svime dobro upoznati tako da možemo reagirati ako vidimo da doktori ne reagiraju..Ja osobno nemam namjeru iskušavati sreću predugo..Imam namjeru najprije početi piliti za biopsiju endometrija, ako mi moj dr to ne može napraviti na teret hzzo-a jer je prerano ja ću platiti samo da mi napravi..a nakon toga ako i dalje ne bude rezultata namjeravam početi piliti za pretrage za trombofiliju i imunologiju..Što prijem počnem tlačit valjda ću prije i dobiti..uglavnom to mi je plan u narednih godinu dana do dvije..pa ćemo vidjet..Istina je što kažeš, možda bi u konačnici i jeftinije bilo kad bi nam lakše davali uputnice za pretrage nego masa propalih mpo postupaka i uzalud potrošenih lijekova u slučajevima kada iza svega ne stoji loša sreća nego konkretan razlog..ok, ja sam ekstrem, ja planiram sve unaprijed,ali barem ću počet pripremat teren na vrijeme dok sam još u ok godinama..

----------


## red pepper

> Anice,žao mi je da si se našla u takvoj sitauciji... 
> 
> zamolila bih cure koje (nažalost) imaju iza sebe folikulometrije, da mi ukratko objasne proceduru, tj bitnije mi je da znam od koliko do koliko sati se to radi,koliko se obično čeka, koliko to traje... jer ja nisam iz ri, radim pa bi morala svaki put do 11:00 bit gotova sa svim tim da bi stigla u 14:00 na posao... na poslu ne smijem ništa pitati,koji sat (a kamoli dan!!) slobodno, i sve ovo moram u ''tajnosti'' inače bih lako mogla dobiti otkaz ako šef sazna što se sprema...


Nova,čekanje ti jako ovisi od dana do dana. Ako rade sva 3 doktora čeka se manje, ako su 2 više..Neki dan je bio recimo dr Vlašić sam i morao je obaviti folikulometrije od svih troje.Još u 11.30 je radio folikulometrije..Tako da je jako teško reći ti koliko ćeš čekati.. A sada su recimo i godišnji odmori i recimo cijeli 6. mjesec rade samo 1 ili 2 doktora, baš sam gledala raspored neki dan..u 7.mjesecu će biti ista stvar..

Ono što sam ja primjetila je to da Smiljka ne počinje baš raditi prije 9h..Neki dan kad sam ja bila dole do svog dr ona je došla tek u 10.30 na folikulometriju..Ali kada dođe njoj se oslobađa jedna ambulanta na način da M i V dijele jednu ambulantu,a ona ima svoju na raspolaganju ili da oni završe dok ona dođe pa ona opet ima svoju ambulantu..Ali ona niti nema baš puno pacijenata pa kad dođe onda se ne čeka dugo..

----------


## a_je_to

Koji dan ciklusa je prva fm? Onda slijedi stoperica pa punkcija? Jel sopericu dobijemo u bolnici ili se same moramo pikat?

----------


## Snekica

Ovisi, od 6-8dc. Pa štoperica i nakon cca 34 sata punkcija. Transfer ovisi o mnogo čimbenika, kao i sve u MPO, ali najčešće 3dpp. Štopericu si cure najčešće same pikaju ili odu na hitnu sa nalazom od liječnika gdje je vidljiva potreba za time

----------


## red pepper

> Ovisi, od 6-8dc. Pa štoperica i nakon cca 34 sata punkcija. Transfer ovisi o mnogo čimbenika, kao i sve u MPO, ali najčešće 3dpp. Štopericu si cure najčešće same pikaju ili odu na hitnu sa nalazom od liječnika gdje je vidljiva potreba za time


U Rijeci s nalazom ideš u 22h na ginekologiju na 2.kat i tamo ti dežurna sestra da..

----------


## Inesz

Anica72,
dobro došla na forum. Nadam se da ćemo ti sada ovdje moći dati koju uputu i savjet što i kako dalje.

Koliko sam shvatila, u protklih 7 godina liječila si se isključivo na KBC Rijeka i tek sada nakon toliko godina liječenja dobila si uputnicu (ili si to napravila o svom trošku?) za kariograme i nasljednu trombofiliju?  Kakvi su vam nalazi koje navodiš kao loše i da su zapreka trudnoći? Koliko si transfera imala i da li si imala ostvarenu trudnoću bilo kliničku ili biokemijsku? 

Kakvu vrstu postupka planirate u budućnosti?

----------


## phiphy

> da, ja sam kod dr S... a ništa onda mi preostaje da jako rano krenem da sam tamo prije 8,pa možda budem brzo gotova. da li se ide po redoslijedu kako tko dođe ili kako je tko naručen?
> a nadam se da je već dosta cura/žena sa humane u blaženom stanju pa da neće biti gužve sad


Mogu potvrditi da dr. S. uglavnom počne raditi oko 9 i do 11 odradi svoje pacijentice. Osobno nisam nikad bila tamo za fm. poslije 10 i pol. Mogući problem je dan kad je nema, onda čekaš s drugim curama kod dežurnog dr.-a i to može potrajati. Kod dr. S. se ide po redoslijedu kako je tko došao pa pitaj tko je zadnji kod nje jer ne prozivaju po prezimenima osim u iznimnim slučajevima.

----------


## a_je_to

> U Rijeci s nalazom ideš u 22h na ginekologiju na 2.kat i tamo ti dežurna sestra da..


To je super.  Vec sam mislila kako cu ja to... I trazila medicinsko osoblje medju poznanicima da im dam zadatak. Cim se sjetim igle meni je lose.

----------


## Anica72

A joj, prvi post koji sam napisala zaista zvuči kao da sam jako ogorčena a nisam. Nastojim biti pozitivna i ne odustajemo.
Sve godine smo fokusirani na suprugovu dijagnozu  teška oligoasthenozoospermia i mislila sam da je to problem. Istna je da mi nitko nije predložio pretrage: kariogram, prošireni koagulogram, trombofiliju i antifosfolipidna antitijela.
To sam čula od drugih cura i naučila na forumu. E sad ko me trebao na to uputiti? Živim na relaciji ZG-Ri pa sam tri zadnja ICSI i sekundarne postupke obavila u Petrovoj. Uvijek traže svu prethodnu dokumentaciju dakle znaju što sam sve prošla i rezultate. 
Zaista ne želim nikoga prozivati imenom i prezimenom ali skrenula bih pažnju na moju socijalnu ginekologicu. Ona mi daje sve uputnice za postupke, hepatitis, HIV, hormone, briseve...Ima kopije dokumentacije  mojih postupaka dakle ona je ta koja me trebala dalje uputiti. A nije. Ispisivla je uputnice malo gunđala koliko ih ima i to je to. Da trebala sam i sama prije početi kopati ali prepustila sam se i vjerovala da je isključivo kriv spermiogram. Jedine pretrage koje sam ja radila su hormoni i uvijek su bili dobri. Nakon zadnjeg neuspjelog pokušaja, transfer dva embrija, rekla sam da želim napraviti gore navedene pretrage. Šokirala se otkud sad to, nije znala gdje se to radi, u kojim lab, koja šifra koja dijagnoza...raspad sistema.
Da ne govorim kako me za kariogram poslala na medicinski fax a ljudi su se tamo čudili kako to da doktorica ne zna da oni to ne rade više od godinu dana. Dakle sama sam isprevrtala sve klinike i brojeve i našla gdje se to radi.
Da skratim i ne gnjavim vas previše problem je što naši liječnici s istom količinom znanja izađu s faxa i odu u penziju. Nema tu dodatnog educiranja i usavršavanja.

Meni je kariogram pokazao grešku na devetom kromosomu koja je povezana sa neplodnošću. Ukupno sam imala 6 ICSI, 7 prirodnih i 3 sekundarna. Uvijek sam imala puno JS 15-19. Svaki put je došlo da oplodnje i embriotransfera osim u prirodnim ciklusima 3 ili 4 nisam sigurna. Nije nikada došlo do implatacije ni biokemijske ali je gotovo uvijek došlo do oplodnje. 
Sa genetičarkom koja radi na SV.Duhu sam razgovarala telefonom i idem kod nje početkom sedmog mjeseca. Nakon početnog šoka i negiranja objasnila mi je:
svi embriji koji naslijede tu moju anomaliju se neće dalje razvijati jer priroda to sama rješava, vjerovatno bi se jednom ICSI- om  uspjelo dobiti zdrav embrij koji bi naslijedio većinu suprugove genetske slike i on bi ostao ali kada bi se to desilo i da li bi se uopće desilo to se ne zna. Zato mi je predložila da dalje postupke obavljam u klinikama koje rade PGD pretragu odnosno prije transfera određuju koji embriji su zdravi odnosno bez mog defetnog gena. Želim se svima ispričati ovo pišem bez prethodnog medicinskog znanja i svojim riječima pa ako netko zna više o tome molim da se javi. Spomenula sam i donaciju jajne stanice jer se lomim koliko još ima smisla pokušavati sa mojim st.ako postoji ta greška, a ne znači da će ikada biti zdravih embrija. PGD će mi samo olakšati da mi ne rade transfere sa defektnim genom koji bi propali....
Ne želim sad "e kad bi bilo da je bilo" jer to nema smisla. Htjela sam iznijeti svoje iskustvo jer možda time olakšam nekoj drugoj curi koja se nađe u sličnoj situaciji.
Netko me pitao da li sam pretrage plaćala, nisam ništa sve sam obavila preko uputnica i dopunskog osiguranja.

----------


## Anica72

Još samo da dodam kako su mi na medicinskom faxu rekli da kariograme ne rade više jer se  to jako malo traži pa se ne isplati. ha ha
Mislim da me red pepper pitala zašto me dr.S nije uputila dalje, želim napomenuti da nisam zadnje postupke obavljala kod nje nego u ZG. tako da vjerujem da bi me i poslala dalje ali nisam bila ovdje.
Kad sam je već spomenula za mene je ona zaista odlična ginekologica. Direktna i znala me spustiti na zemlju kad bih odlutala s prevelikim očekivanjima. Ali i drugi su stručni sve ovisi kako kome paše.

----------


## red pepper

Joj anice,ovaj tvoj post mi je samo dodao sol na ranu..cijelo vrijeme me kopaju te pretrage i kako ih se dokopat sto prije,a sad kad vidim koliko si ti dragocjenog vremena izgubila i uzaludno primila masu hormona i prosla brdo punkcija i transfera,nada i razocarenja samo mi je jos vise muka..

Ja nisam normalna,ali stalno me pere osjecaj da tu ima nesto vise od muzevog losijeg spermiograma..

----------


## Newbie

Red... Jesi kad probala pitati M da ti da uputnice za te pretrage? I da li se to može negdje privatno obaviti? Možda uz neku policu privatnog zdrav. osiguranja...

----------


## Newbie

Majko mila, vi tu pišete o hormonima i nalazima krvi koje ne znam ni izgovoriti, a meni ni jedan ginekolog nikad nije ni lh provjeravao...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:

----------


## pak

> polako ali sigurno moj optimizam pakira kofere i sprema se da me napusti... stvarno svega ima, od totalno dobrih do skroz loših iskustava.. ali vidit ćemo još...


spremi kofere nova, avantura tek pocinje.  :Smile:  Samo hrabro naprijed.

----------


## pak

Anica72 zalosno je da je toliko vremena proslo prije nego si uspijela doci do dijagnoze. Nadam se da ce bar daljnji put biti laksi. I bas dobro da si nam iznijela svoje iskustvo, biti ce od velike koristi svima nama koji jos cupkamo na mjestu.

----------


## Inesz

*Anica72*
uh... žao mi je  :Love: 

Promjena u struktori kromosoma je tu kod tebe i ništa se oko toga ne može promijeniti, ali zbilja je ptetužno da si morala 7 godina čekati da se to otkrije.

Zaigurno postoji preprouka dobre prakse u humanoj reprodukciji kada bi trebalo napraviti koje dodatne pretrage pa tako i kariogram. Je suludo je neuspješno ići iz postupka u postupak godinama a da se ordiniraju dodatne pretrage.

*Argente, ili druge cure koje se kužite*-imateli ti kakav link na takve postupnike/preporuke?



Anica72, smijem li te pitati koliko imaš godina?

----------


## red pepper

> Red... Jesi kad probala pitati M da ti da uputnice za te pretrage? I da li se to može negdje privatno obaviti? Možda uz neku policu privatnog zdrav. osiguranja...


Ma ne može mi M. dati uputnicu.On može samo napisati da bi to trebalo napraviti pa da mi ginekologica napiše uputnice..Ali ne mogu ga još to pitati, svjesna sam da moram skupit par neuspješnih transfera da bi on imao osnove uopće zatražiti te pretrage. Bi ga Smiljka poslala na Goli otok da to vidi..ali ako sad ne uspije ću pokušat ga nagovorit na biopsiju endometrija, to mi je prvi korak..a onda nakon idućeg postupka ću počet ga tlačit i s time..mislim da su te pretrage užasno skupe i da se privatno to nikako ne isplati raditi..

Jer stvarno imam osjećaj da je nešto još posrijedi..Jer baš nikad da se nije desila ni biokemijska ni ništa..Pa masu ljudi sam čula da zatrudne sa lošijim spermiogramima..

----------


## bubekica

Red, koliko postupaka je iza tebe, kakvi embriji su vraceni?
Kakav je sgram?
Moze i na pp.

----------


## dino84

Meni je dr. V nakon 4 IVF-a, 1 FET-a i nakon godinu i po dana staža na humanoj napisao sve te dodatne pretrage. Rekla sam mu da bi željela sve to prekontrolirati prije novog postupka. Iako nije bio baš oduševljen jer je smatrao da kod nas nije u tome problem, napisao mi je preporuku i moja ginekologica na temelju toga uputnice. Tako da sam ja relativno brzo to sve obavila.

A nikada neću zaboraviti kada sam pričala s jednom ženom u čekonici koja mi je rekla da je 11 godina u postupcima i nikakve dodatne pretrage nije obavila. Samo se ne sjećam što je rekla kod kojeg je doktora.

----------


## red pepper

> Meni je dr. V nakon 4 IVF-a, 1 FET-a i nakon godinu i po dana staža na humanoj napisao sve te dodatne pretrage. Rekla sam mu da bi željela sve to prekontrolirati prije novog postupka. Iako nije bio baš oduševljen jer je smatrao da kod nas nije u tome problem, napisao mi je preporuku i moja ginekologica na temelju toga uputnice. Tako da sam ja relativno brzo to sve obavila.
> 
> A nikada neću zaboraviti kada sam pričala s jednom ženom u čekonici koja mi je rekla da je 11 godina u postupcima i nikakve dodatne pretrage nije obavila. Samo se ne sjećam što je rekla kod kojeg je doktora.


pa dino tako i ja planiram..nakon 4.-tog postupka to tražiti..i mene to šokira..ali realnost je takva da puno ljudi jednostavno slijepo vjeruje doktorima i ne istražuju ništa sami..a doktori šute..

----------


## bubicazubica

Pozdrav nova..
ja sam kod dr.S. i mislim da ti nema svrhe dolaziti prije 8 kod nje..ja sam tek krenula prošli mj.u sve to,pa sam kao neuka dolazila prije 8...ali se i načekala,jer prvo dva dr.-a odrade svoje pacijentice(ili jedan,zavisi kakav im je dan),a onda naša uzme nas...ima nas malo,kod nje,tako da se u principu ne čeka dugo,jednom kad to sve krene..
najduže sam čekala do 9.45...i bila na poslu već u 10.



> da, ja sam kod dr S... a ništa onda mi preostaje da jako rano krenem da sam tamo prije 8,pa možda budem brzo gotova. da li se ide po redoslijedu kako tko dođe ili kako je tko naručen?
> a nadam se da je već dosta cura/žena sa humane u blaženom stanju pa da neće biti gužve sad

----------


## nova13

bubicazubica, vrlo utješno  :Smile:  hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Anice žao mi je da vam je takva dijagnoza ali sad bar znate na čemu ste, hoćete li na donaciju ili PGD to dosta ovisi i o godinama a i živcima (svijesna si da bi to još moglo potrajati ako se odlučite na PGD).Ti nikada nisi imala ni biokemijsku trudnoću? Samo da znaš da se možete izboriti da vam HZZO plati postupak u Češkoj s obzirom da toga kod nas nema, a pošto kažeš da vam je ostalo još postupaka preko HZZO-a. Obrati se curama s potpomognute u Češkoj za pomoć one su više u toku s time.
Sretno

----------


## heky

drage moje ajde vi meni malo pomozite, mozda cu vas malo gnjaviti pitanjima.. jednostavno nisam doktor pa da moram znat sve :503: 
prije negoli sam isla na prve konzultacije kod doktora vlasica, bila sam kod svoje ginekologice prikupljala jos potrebne nalaze tj. briseve (koji su dobri) ginekologica mi dala uputnicu za rijeku i kroz pricu mi spomenula (posto sam godinama kod nje -da preskacem ovulacije- i spomenula mi tablete duphaston i objasnila da je on za regulaciju menstruacije, ovulacije, cak i zene koje tesko ostanu trudne duphaston im pomaze da se bolje primi.. ona nije kao ovlastena mi dati i da cu se o tom dogovorit sa svojim doktorom.. 
sve okej, upisem se kod hvaljenog doktora vlasica.. 16 dan M. PREGLED ULTRAZVUKOM bas taj mjesec nastupila ovulacija..  
nalaz UTZ: uterus u avf, uredne velicine i morfologije, endometrij trolinijski 7mm, jajnici uredni (NAPOMINJEM I PROHODNI) na lijeom zuto tijelo.. 
nakon konzultacija hssg, nalaz uredan kao i spermiogram ali i dalje nikakvi lijekovi ni spomen duphaston, prirodno i amen.. :504: 
nekuzim se bas u nalaze hormona, al zadnji nalaz testosteron mrvicu povisen, drugi nalaz snizen.. dok mi je prosle godine PROGESTERON bio izrazito visok :eek:

----------


## pak

> drage moje ajde vi meni malo pomozite, mozda cu vas malo gnjaviti pitanjima.. jednostavno nisam doktor pa da moram znat sve :503: 
> prije negoli sam isla na prve konzultacije kod doktora vlasica, bila sam kod svoje ginekologice prikupljala jos potrebne nalaze tj. briseve (koji su dobri) ginekologica mi dala uputnicu za rijeku i kroz pricu mi spomenula (posto sam godinama kod nje -da preskacem ovulacije- i spomenula mi tablete duphaston i objasnila da je on za regulaciju menstruacije, ovulacije, cak i zene koje tesko ostanu trudne duphaston im pomaze da se bolje primi.. ona nije kao ovlastena mi dati i da cu se o tom dogovorit sa svojim doktorom.. 
> sve okej, upisem se kod hvaljenog doktora vlasica.. 16 dan M. PREGLED ULTRAZVUKOM bas taj mjesec nastupila ovulacija..  
> nalaz UTZ: uterus u avf, uredne velicine i morfologije, endometrij trolinijski 7mm, jajnici uredni (NAPOMINJEM I PROHODNI) na lijeom zuto tijelo.. 
> nakon konzultacija hssg, nalaz uredan kao i spermiogram ali i dalje nikakvi lijekovi ni spomen duphaston, prirodno i amen.. :504: 
> nekuzim se bas u nalaze hormona, al zadnji nalaz testosteron mrvicu povisen, drugi nalaz snizen.. dok mi je prosle godine PROGESTERON bio izrazito visok :eek:


heky oprosti ali nisam shvatila dali si ti sa doktorom razgovarala o neredovitim ciklusima ili ovulacijama?
Koja vam je dijagnoza?

----------


## heky

8.4 dijagnoza- zenska neplodnost povezana s muskim cimbenicima 
30.5-zenska neplodnost nespecifirana 

da naravno da sam razgovarala, al bez obzira na sve ja imam redovito menstruaciju 28-30 dana, alii eto 2 godine pokusaja i nista.. prvi pregled kao sta sam napisala nastupila ovulacija doktor vidio na ultrazvuku da sam imala dan ranije, dok drugi put nastupit ce 2-3 dana.. po ultrazvuku i njegovom misljenju nalaz dobar.. gle full sam zbunjena.. neznam sta da mislim sta da ga pitam.. zadnji nalaz spermia odlican, jajovod prohodni i reko mi samo pokusavajte prirodno ako nista vidimo se najesen za dogovor sta dalje, al zasto nisam dobila nikakve lijekove, prijateljica mi preporucila caj od marulje.. bila sam samo 2 puta kod vlasica! malo nas forsira na prirodno jer i nalazi i nisu toliko losi.. sta nije endometrij tanak? neznam kad su mi ovulacije, nemam sluz.. ludilo.. zbunjena jako.. prvi nalazi koje sam rdaila katastrofa dok ostali nalazi neke i ponavljam sve bolji i bolji, neka su hvala bogu.. al ja sam na mrtvoj tocki!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Newbie

Meni se čini da V. ne želi ništa konkretno započeti prije jeseni, s obzirom da su im uskoro godišnji pa neće biti praćenja na humanoj.

Što se tiče plodne sluzi-preporučila bih od twinlaba ulje noćurka u gel kapsulama (na iherbu puno jeftinije)- ja sam nakon dva mjeseca pijenja toga konačno dobila plodnu sluz (poprilično obilnu) a imala sam je možda 2-3 puta u životu

----------


## red pepper

Heky,odakle tebi zapravo da nemas ovulacije ako ti je doktor oba puta vidio ultrazvucno ili da je bila ili da ce biti?jesi kad pratila lh trakicama barem?jer samo na temelju simptoma je mnogim zenama nemoguce zakljuciti jer nemaju svi simptome ovulacije..zasto da ti daje duphaston ako imas redovite cikluse i vidi ti zuto tijelo na ultrazvuku..ja ne vidim potrebu..endometrij ti je malo tanji,ali to pokusaj ciklom i ananasom podebljat,nece ti samo tako dati estrofem jer to nije lijek za piti samo ovako bez veze..duphaston pak nije lijek koji ce izazvati ovulaciju,dapace ako ga pocnes piti prije ovulacije moze ju cak i sprijeciti jer se tijelo zbuni..on se daje zenama koje zbog izostanka ovulacije nemaju menstruaciju dugo vremena pa da izazove umjetni rast progesterona,a prestankom pijenja pad istoga pa tako dolazi krvarenje..ili se daje zenama koje imaju problema sa lutealnom fazom ciklusa koja je prekratka zbog lose funkcije zutog tijela..a ako je kod tebe sve ok uopce ne vidim potrebu za time..

Ako su vam nalazi ok jasno mi je da vlasic forsa prirodno do jeseni..

----------


## pak

Stvarno neznam sta bi ti rekla jer dijagnozu zenska neplodnost povezana sa muskim cimbenikom je i nasa dijagnoza ali mm ima oat 3.stupnja a ja sam tek dobila tu dijagnozu do sada sam bila bez. Biti ce da su moje godine dijagnoza.
Koliko imate godina? Mozes li dogovoriti kod svoje gin. da pratite ovulaciju iz mjeseca u mjesec? Tako ces najsigurnije znati dali i kada je ovulacija.  Sada su ti na humanoj ionako g.o. a u 8.mj se ne rade postupci pa se javis u 9.mj. i onda vas mozda stavi u ciljane od. ili inseminaciju. Ako zelis pokusati prirodno baci pogled tu
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/30699-M...41#post2230141

----------


## red pepper

Meni je sve to malo cudno..prvo spermiogrami jako losi pa onda sad u rijeci super sgram..pa onda ti ginicka govori da nemas ovulacije(sjecam se nesto jos prije kad si pisala na drugom forumu),a ocito ih imas jer ti je vlasic potvrdio..

Meni to djeluje kao da netko ne zna svoj posao..mozda da svoju ginekologicu pokusas promijeniti?i ponovite svakako spermiogram u 9.mj.nemoj uzeti sad za sigurno da je super ako su zadnja 2 bila losa..

----------


## Kikica1

Da bi znala da li ti je potreban duphaston, trebala bi 21.dan vaditi progesteron ili ako radis folikulometrije i dokazana ti je ovulacija, onda 7 dana nakon toga. Meni je uvijek bio oko 30, sto po meni i nije bas nesto ali su mi ciklusi redovni, ovulacije pretpostavljam isto, ali sam u trudnocama uvijek koristila dodatni progesteron. Ako ostanes trudna ginica ti moze prepisati duphaston ili utrogestan, tad je "ovlastena" za to. Za spermiogram ne znam sta rec, nama je u Rijeci uvijek bio grozan nalaz a na drugim mjestima je znao biti zeru bolji.
Vrkutu i marulju mozes piti, uzmi si lh trakice ili mjeri baznu temperaturu, i probajte doma u akciju preko ljeta kad ti je vec Vlasic rekao da se javis tek najesen...a u medjuvremenu pitaj tu cure sta te zanima, za nasa iskustva, guglaj da znas sto pitati, traziti i naoruzaj se strpljenjem i pitanjima...i ako ne uspije u kucnoj radinosti, nazad k Vlasicu. I ako si tu iz Ri svrati na koju rijecku kavicu, dobro dodje kao podrska, cure su prava enciklopedija a imamo i epidemiju prirodnih trudnoca u zadnje vrijeme  :Wink:

----------


## heky

hvala ti kikica puno na odgovoru.. nazalost nisam iz rijeke nego sam puno dalje..
gle red ja nerazumijem zasto bi ti bilo sta cudno trebalo biti.. jos prije sam ti napisala da imam cudnu ginekologicu na koju se svi zale a grad ne poduzima nista da ju smjeni, toliko trudnoca je zeznula a i cure.. sta da ti kazem kad nezna raspoznat trudnocu,, moju prijateljicu koja je dolsa na pregled je rekla da ima veliku cistu na maternici i poslala ju hitno za bolnicu u pulu gdje su tamo ustavnovili da je ustvari trudna!!! nemogu ju mjenjati jer je jedina a neda mi se do pule gdje rade svega par njih i cekat po 3 mj. na jedan pregled.. DA, vlasic je vidio ovulaciju, mja ginekologica mi govori da nemam redovito ovulacije!!! nisam doktor zato i jesam ovdje s vama da podijelim iskustvo, da pitam google, i vase misljenje.. pocetni nalazi su mi bili losi, al sad bolji.. hvala bogu! sto se tice spermio i ja sam ostala u soku sta je ovaj zadnji dobar, al svi nalazi variraju.. jednostavno moj muz je full smanjio pusenje i coca colu izbacio, sto je bila preporuka vlasica.. jednostavno nalazi govore jedno, a svaki doktor drugo.. nevjerujem 100% svojoj ginekologici kad je takva..  
sto se tice lh trakica, u hrvatskoj kostaju preko 100kn a dobis ih par, dok sam prije narucivala preko e baya 100 komada za 150kn al sad treba lijecnicka potvrda za to jer mi nije proslo na granici.. 
vidim po internetu nekim curama dobe duphaston ili klomifen samo tako na svoju ruku daju bez potrebnih uputnica ili pregleda..

----------


## Kikica1

Duphaston se pouzdano daje ili kad je dokazana trudnoca ili kad imas neuredne cikluse da se njime izazove menga. Na onom papiricu sta ide uz klomifen pise da se ne smije uzimati bez nadzora lijecnika. Znam da ih nekad daju i primarni ginekolozi (bar znam za curu koja nije iz RH) isto u situacijama kad NEMA ovulacije. Mislim da je ful neodgovorno dat zeni klomifen pa je pustit doma i onda nek ostane trudna s cetvorkama ili nes tako, sta ti znas kako ce ti jajnici na to reagirati. Ni jedno ni drugo nisu bomboni. Ja sam i uz pracenje folikulometrijom nakon inseminacije najvjerojatnije zaradila cistu bas od klomifena, iduci mjesec sam bez uzv kontrole krenula u stimulirani IVF i na prvoj folikulometriji se imalo sta vidjet - cisturina samo takva koju je trebalo punktirati jer je/bi pojela svu stimulaciju na ustrb folikula. Ne mogu biti sto posto sigurna da je od klomifena ali kasnije mi se u stimulacijama nikad nije cista napravila pa vjerujem da je ipak on uzrok, tako da ga ja ne bi uzela ni da ga mogu ovako dobiti.

----------


## Mali Mimi

kikice pa ti već na forumu, bit će da je i 3. dobrica!
Inače potpis na kikicu u vezi klomifena i duhastona...jel ti dr. što komentirao u vezi tih hormona?
I meni se čini da ti je endometrij pretanak za fazu nakon ovulacije...a ništa sad po ljeti probavaj sa tim lh trakicama odrediti O i onda ako ne uspije u kućnoj radinosti, ćete najesen u neku ozbiljniju akciju na klinici. Ionako ti ne bi sad po ljeti preporučila da ideš u postupke

----------


## red pepper

Kikica,slazem se skroz s tobom..

Heky promijeni onda ginekologicu,ali sve te tablete uzimat na svoju ruku bez nadzora moze lose zavrsiti..mislim da je vlasic onaj koga trebas slusati,a ne google..a ocito ni tu svoju ginekologicu..jednostavno pusti stvari da idu svojim tokom i pokusavaj priridno do jeseni i onda dalje kako ti on kaze..

Lh trakice ja kupim na njuskalu,za 100kn dobijem preko 50 komada..pij kako su ti cure rekle ulje nocurka,vrkutu,marulju..a i vitex i maca su jako dobri za regulaciju ciklusa..jednostavno prekrizi svoju ginekologicu i orjentiraj se na vlasica potpuno..tako neces imati 5 misljenja nego samo jedno i bit ce ti lakse..

----------


## dino84

I ja se u potpunosti slažem s Kikicom.

Ja sam koristila duphaston na preporuku dr. V, ali ja imam PCOS pa bez tih tableta niti nemam mengu. I koristila sam ih u trudnoći kao dodatni progesteron zbog krvarenja, naravno uz redovitu kontrolu kod dr. 

Također sam koristila i klomifen jer opet, zbog mog PCOS-a, nemam ni ovulacije. U FET-u sam koristila komifen i dva ciklusa nakon toga kada sam išla u stimulirani postupak imala sam takvu ogromnu cistu koja mi je pojela svu stimulaciju. Na kraju sam u tom postupku dobila samo jedan embrij i cista mi je punktirana na punkciji. Zaključak dr. V je bio da je cista od klomifena. Više se ni ne sjećam koliko su mi ml tekućine izvukli iz te ciste na punkciji.

Tako da se s tim tabletama nije za igrati i pogotovo ih ne uzimati na svoju ruku bez preporuke dr. Nama je spermiogram bio isti i u Puli, Rijeci i kod jednog privatnika. Nakon što je MD prestao pušiti, još se i pogoršao. Ali na sreću mi smo uspjeli  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

I meni je došla cista nakon klomifena al ja sam ga pila u nekoliko ciklusa uzastopno pa mi se razbuktala endometrioza i onda sam završila na laparaskopiji. Tako da i meji su ostali u gorkom sjećanju...osim toga oni ti stanjuju endometrij koji ti je ionako tanak

----------


## Jelitza

Heky dr.V ti je rekao da pokusavate prirodno do 9.mj jer si nedavno radila hssg, mislim da je to standardna procedura da se napravi pauza od dva tri mjeseca nakon tog pregleda jer je i mogucnost zaceca veca. S obzirom da su ti men.ciklusi redoviti lako ces odrediti mjerenjem bazalne kad ti prestaje ovulacija i pocinje lutealna faza.

----------


## red pepper

Ma nije to standardna procedura..to ovisi od slucaja do slucaja i od doktora..moja prijateljica i njen decko su idiopati pa su ciklus nakon hssg-a isli odmah na inseminaciju..i jos znam dosta takvih..ja sam trebala isto,al sam odustala od inseminacije..to je stvar dogovora,a ne standard..

----------


## vatra86

Heky, I ja znam curu koja je nakon hssg isla na inseminaciji, mozda bi i vas stavio na postupak da nisu godisnji odmori a s obzirom na dobre nalaze imate vremena do jeseni, sigurna sam da  cete onda nesto smisliti kako dalje, a drzim fige da ni ne dođete do ni jednog postupka.

----------


## pak

Eto mene drugi tjedan na humanoj na dogovor. Red, bubice mozda se vidimo. 
Heky ne brini nisi jedina koja nezna sta bi pitala i mi sa stazom imamo jos sto ? iznad glave jer kad god ne uspije pitas se sto jos mozes napraviti i shvacam tvoju nestrpljivost, ali laganini brzo ce 9.mj. Pripremite se fizicki i psihicki, isprobajte nesto od biljnih pripravka nece skoditi i kao podloga za koji god postupak vam odredi dr. 
A sto se tvoje gin.. tice jednom kad krenes u MPO vode onda ona postaje sporedni lik u toj prici tj. pise ti uputnice i ostale papirologiju ali sve ostalo odredjuje tvoj dr. na humanoj i njegove upute sljedis. 
Sretno u ljetnoj akciji, i stvarno ti zelim da  ne moras na ni jedan postupak!

----------


## red pepper

A ja ne vjerujem da cu onda vec bit u postupku tj.nemam pojma jer ne znam ni kad cu dobit m..a sta si odlucila zicat prirodnjak prije ljeta u svakom slucaju ili ides se dogovorit za jesen i uzicat uputnice?

----------


## pak

Red nemam pojma sta cu. Trenutno nemam ni zelja ni plana. Kada dodjem gore vidjeti cemo  sta i kako dalje.

----------


## red pepper

samo se nemoj posvađati sa Vlajom.  :Grin: 
Kada bi trebala dobiti menstruaciju za slučaj da se dogovorite da ideš prije ljeta?

----------


## red pepper

ali ako napišeš točan datum menstruacije mogli bi te skužiti čitači foruma iz KBC-a..  :Cool: ..pa slobodno laži za dan gore/dole 
ja sam odlučila da me nije briga za to,samo neka čitaju,haha..

----------


## pak

> ali ako napišeš točan datum menstruacije mogli bi te skužiti čitači foruma iz KBC-a.. ..pa slobodno laži za dan gore/dole 
> ja sam odlučila da me nije briga za to,samo neka čitaju,haha..


Ajme red luda si sto posto.Bas si me nasmijala a to mi je trebalo.Iz prve sam procitala iz KGB-a  :Laughing: . Malo mi se muti pred ocima zbog glavobolje.
Ja se nadam da sada kada pocnem konzumirati ove smokve( fuj) da cu srediti ciklus. A kada cu dobiti e to je pitanje na koje ni sama nemam odgovor.

----------


## vatra86

Red ce na crnu listu ispod mene... Hahahahahaha...

----------


## red pepper

Hahahaha, pa trebala sam napisati iz KGB-a  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Vatra - bojim se da nisi daleko od istine ako ovako nastavim.. :Laughing:  :Laughing:   za sada je jedina sreća što sam sa svojim doktorom jako zadovoljna pa jedino njega još nisam "obradila",ali tek mi se bliži prva godišnjica na humanoj i polugodišnjica na forumu tako da definitivno ima vremena da dođem na crnu listu ako već i nisam obzirom što sam sve pisala  :Laughing:

----------


## red pepper

> Ajme red luda si sto posto.Bas si me nasmijala a to mi je trebalo.Iz prve sam procitala iz KGB-a . Malo mi se muti pred ocima zbog glavobolje.
> Ja se nadam da sada kada pocnem konzumirati ove smokve( fuj) da cu srediti ciklus. A kada cu dobiti e to je pitanje na koje ni sama nemam odgovor.


hahaha..znaš ti kad ćeš dobit ,al se bojiš napisati  :Laughing: 
Ma smokve su ti super,ali nećeš srediti s njima ništa tako brzo..Mislim da ih moraš uzimati ipak koji mjesec da bi imalo efekta..To ako sad kreneš uzimati mislim da bi ti taman imalo učinka za idući IVF na jesen na koji budeš išla u smislu da dobiješ ipak koju stanicu više..

----------


## vatra86

Evo Pak, s obzirom da ti neznas sta bi sa sobom, Red ti je sve isplanirala!!  :Laughing:

----------


## boss of me

cure, kako se naručuje za spermiogram? da li da vežemo s naručivanjem za konzultacije ili preporučate ranije?
imati li preporuku za privatno ili nema potrebe? može li se uzorak donijeti od doma?
hvala!

----------


## a_je_to

> cure, kako se naručuje za spermiogram? da li da vežemo s naručivanjem za konzultacije ili preporučate ranije?
> imati li preporuku za privatno ili nema potrebe? može li se uzorak donijeti od doma?
> hvala!


Mozes na dan konzultacija, a mozes i prije. U svakom slucaju, nalaz je gotov isti dan iza podne. Ako ste iz Ri mozete uzorak donijeti od kuce, nama su rekli da je ok do pola sata od uzimanja uzorka do predaje, neki kazu da moze i malo duze.

Uzorak predaje suprug osobno, isto tako se podize i nalaz - osobno.

----------


## boss of me

puno ti hvala!

----------


## pak

> cure, kako se naručuje za spermiogram? da li da vežemo s naručivanjem za konzultacije ili preporučate ranije?
> imati li preporuku za privatno ili nema potrebe? može li se uzorak donijeti od doma?
> hvala!


Ma najbolje ti je odraditi sve u istom danu ako mozes. Podignete nalaz spermiograma i odete na konzultacije. Jos ako niste iz Ri usparate si duplo putovanje.

----------


## pak

> hahaha..znaš ti kad ćeš dobit ,al se bojiš napisati 
> Ma smokve su ti super,ali nećeš srediti s njima ništa tako brzo..Mislim da ih moraš uzimati ipak koji mjesec da bi imalo efekta..To ako sad kreneš uzimati mislim da bi ti taman imalo učinka za idući IVF na jesen na koji budeš išla u smislu da dobiješ ipak koju stanicu više..


 :Razz:  mogu proci za crvenkapicu ali ne bojim se vuka !


Ja se stvarno nadam da su mi silni hormolni malo poremetili ciklus i da cu napokun dobiti kao i svi normalni ljudi barem sa mjesec dana pauze. 
A ako na jesen krenem opet u stimulirani vidim da ce biti dobro drustvo u cekaoni. Ajde red kad ces ti krenuti sa stimulacijom nije vrag da imas toliku samokontrolu pa da i ciklus zaustavljes jer ti nema tvog dr. Ne grizu ni drugi doktori opusti se i kreni ! Ja sam upravo dobila koktelcic za smirenje migrene i sada sam kao :Saint: .

----------


## bubicazubica

mislim da se vidimo svakako...u subotu prva fol. ovaj mjesec..vjerujem da ću i drugi tjedan dolaziti...
sretno na dogovoru!!!!!!!



> Eto mene drugi tjedan na humanoj na dogovor. Red, bubice mozda se vidimo. 
> Heky ne brini nisi jedina koja nezna sta bi pitala i mi sa stazom imamo jos sto ? iznad glave jer kad god ne uspije pitas se sto jos mozes napraviti i shvacam tvoju nestrpljivost, ali laganini brzo ce 9.mj. Pripremite se fizicki i psihicki, isprobajte nesto od biljnih pripravka nece skoditi i kao podloga za koji god postupak vam odredi dr. 
> A sto se tvoje gin.. tice jednom kad krenes u MPO vode onda ona postaje sporedni lik u toj prici tj. pise ti uputnice i ostale papirologiju ali sve ostalo odredjuje tvoj dr. na humanoj i njegove upute sljedis. 
> Sretno u ljetnoj akciji, i stvarno ti zelim da  ne moras na ni jedan postupak!

----------


## Newbie

Ja sam u ponedjeljak na prvoj fm...
A bila sam se čak malo i ponadala da će nešto biti, jer je M kasnila jedan dan.. Ujutro napravila test i nakon 3 minute dobila...
Kad prokužim kad mi je O, znam u dan kad ću dobiti i baš mi se sad našla igrati sa živcima...
Niš, od ponedjeljka novi krug... Cijeli sedmi mj ću dolje žuljat guzicu... Veselo ljeto  :Grin:

----------


## pak

Cure organiziramo kavicu zdol Ucke, pa ako nam se zelite pridruziti tu smo

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/85304-I...starska+kavica

----------


## red pepper

> mogu proci za crvenkapicu ali ne bojim se vuka !
> 
> 
> Ja se stvarno nadam da su mi silni hormolni malo poremetili ciklus i da cu napokun dobiti kao i svi normalni ljudi barem sa mjesec dana pauze. 
> A ako na jesen krenem opet u stimulirani vidim da ce biti dobro drustvo u cekaoni. Ajde red kad ces ti krenuti sa stimulacijom nije vrag da imas toliku samokontrolu pa da i ciklus zaustavljes jer ti nema tvog dr. Ne grizu ni drugi doktori opusti se i kreni ! Ja sam upravo dobila koktelcic za smirenje migrene i sada sam kao.


haha pak..misliš da sad snagom uma namještam menstruaciju jer nema doktora? Pa nisam ju uspjela ni sa duphastonom naštimati,a kamoli umom  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
uglavnom, tek mi je sredina ciklusa, a krećem kad dobijem tj. ako dobijem (ni duphastonu više ne vjerujem) i ako je zrak čist tj. ako nema kakve ciste..

----------


## nova13

dal znate ako sutra radi netko na humanoj za narucit se, posto nam je crveni datum u kalendaru?

----------


## red pepper

Ako i rade radi samo dezurna sestra,a ona se ne javlja na telefon jer je u ambulanti.a ako nema posla nece ni radit.

----------


## pak

> dal znate ako sutra radi netko na humanoj za narucit se, posto nam je crveni datum u kalendaru?


Zovi danas, uvijek je netko gore radi punkcija, transfera i sl. to se neda odgoditi ali za narucivanje mozda bolje danas ili prekosutra.

----------


## nova13

a ja bi trebala danas dobit m, ali neznam hoce li ko i uvijek bit tocna ili ce sad kad ne treba kasnit :p zvat cu prekosutra, nece bit kasno... ionako za folikulom.narucuju kad,8 dc?

----------


## red pepper

Ma nece bit kasno.pogledaj na nalaz,tamo ti pise na koji dan ti je prva folikulometrija.

----------


## bubicazubica

:Taps: 
u istom smo loncu draga moja...tako je  imeni bilo..kasnila čak dva dana,a nakon što sam napravila testić,koji je naravno pokazao - dobila sam...grrrrrrrr...
a ja sam od pon na god. i mislim da ću barem prvih tjedan dana morati provesti u gradu :Sad: ...ali,sve za pozitivan ishod!!



> Ja sam u ponedjeljak na prvoj fm...
> A bila sam se čak malo i ponadala da će nešto biti, jer je M kasnila jedan dan.. Ujutro napravila test i nakon 3 minute dobila...
> Kad prokužim kad mi je O, znam u dan kad ću dobiti i baš mi se sad našla igrati sa živcima...
> Niš, od ponedjeljka novi krug... Cijeli sedmi mj ću dolje žuljat guzicu... Veselo ljeto

----------


## red pepper

Bubice,svi smo nazalost u istom loncu..ali ti stvarno imas celicne zivce kad ces umjesto na godisnji odmor hodat po bolnici radi ciljanih odnosa  :Smile:

----------


## bubicazubica

:Evil or Very Mad:  a baš se tako potrefilo....
ja se nadam samo da ću kratko hodočastit tamo po hodnicima...možda me o iznenadi pa već bude za vikend :Smile:

----------


## mravak

Na današnji dan prije 3 godine postala sam mama zahvaljujući Humanoj reprodukciji Rijeka  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 

*Hvala Humanoj !!*  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## bubicazubica

čestitam srećici rođendan!!!!!!



> Na današnji dan prije 3 godine postala sam mama zahvaljujući Humanoj reprodukciji Rijeka 
> 
> *Hvala Humanoj !!*

----------


## cicko87

Nabolje sve u jednom danu da obavite,nama su za spermiogram rekli da uzorak donesemo u roku od sat do sat i pol. To smo predali,u podne dobio nalaz,onda smo cekali red na konzultacije kod dr.Smiljan i imamo samo riječi hvale za nju. Odlična je direktna i konkretna,sve smo je mogli pitati što nas je zanimalo.... Sljedeća pretraga HSSG....Sretno.....

----------


## Snekica

> Odlična je direktna i konkretna,sve smo je mogli pitati što nas je zanimalo....


hehe da nisi napisala _direktna i korektna_, mislila bih da pišeš o nekom drugom. Ovo za pitanja me malo zbunilo. Ali evo, desi se i njoj da ponekad odgovori  :Smile:  Sretno!
mravak, već? Čestitke!
Nije me bilo neko vrijeme pa za sad samo čitam, a kako je krenulo čitati ću vas i do jeseni. Pak & company, skupljamo se za jesen, opet...

----------


## red pepper

A ja bi rekla da je pocela glumit da je fina u pocetku da ipak privuce pacijente..jer ipak je sefica tamo i bilo bi neprimjereno da nitko ne zeli kod nje..a kad jednom udjes u osinje gnjezdo onda upoznas zalac..  :Smile: ..

Da li u 8.mjesecu postoje konzultacije?ili tek u 9.? Neke planove radim pa me zanima ako netko zna..

----------


## pak

> Da li u 8.mjesecu postoje konzultacije?ili tek u 9.? Neke planove radim pa me zanima ako netko zna..


Neznam odgovor ali  kakve planove, zar nemas sada plan u stimulaciju krenuti?

----------


## red pepper

> Neznam odgovor ali  kakve planove, zar nemas sada plan u stimulaciju krenuti?


haha, pa znala biš već da namjeravam odgodit  :Laughing: 

Ma htjela bi ako uspijem dijagnostičku histeroskopiju užicat,a osmi mjesec kada nema postupaka mi se čini kao idealno vrijeme za pripremit teren..ali ne znam da li se održavaju konzultacije ili ne..da, reći ćeš da sam luda što planiram histeroskopiju, a trebala bi mislit da ću sad zatrudnit pošto idem u postupak,ali eto moj mozak ima svoju volju i nije rođen kao optimist  :Laughing:

----------


## pak

Pa kada krenes na folik. suptilno se raspitaj, :lool: 
U necu ti reci da si luda, daleko od toga da pesimizam nije najbolji stav ali treba uvijek imati realna ocekivanja i plan B.
Ja sam npr. pocela sparati za platiti postupak jer brzo se istope ovi na koje imamo pravo, pa nek se nadje.

----------


## pak

mravak cestitke !
Snekice psihicke pripreme u planu? Ma biti ce to plodna  jesen. Svi odmorni, napunjenih baterija mora biti bolje.

----------


## red pepper

Nemoj ti meni te fore o plodnoj jeseni  :Wink: ..ugrabi ti lijepo prirodnjak odmah sad pa ces lako i na jesen..samo mu se lijepo smjeskaj i klimaj glavom na sve sta kaze i nemas beda  :Wink: ..meni je normalna stvar da si pocela stedit za slucaj da zatreba..pa treba bit realan..ove njihove stimulacije svakako ne daju prostora za opustanje i nonsalantno trosenje postupaka..a sigurna sam da ces znati potrositi ustedjeno ako ti uspije preko hzzo-a..nece propast lova  :Smile: 

Ma ja necu spominjat nista tijekom postupka za dalje jer ovaj ne voli razgovarati o buducim postupcima u tijeku postupka..samo kaze da cemo pricat o tome ako bude trebalo,da ne treba unaprijed razbijat glavu..

----------


## red pepper

I kad si vec spomenula stednju ja bi svakome preporucila da cim krene u mpo preko hzzo-a odmah pocne mjesecno izdvajati koliko moze za eventualnu potrebu placanja postupaka..recimo da preko hzzo-a ako ne uspije to sve potraje 2-3god ovisno o tome rade li se inseminacije i koliko njih..a u 3 god se moze skupiti lijepa cifra koja se lako potrosi ako postupak uspije na kupovinu stvari za dijete ili nesto..jer tko zna hoce li se opet promijeniti zakon pa resetirati postupci,a uz ove jadne stimulacije prevelik optimizam bas i nema jakog temelja..

Ja sam srecom imala od prije nesto ustedjeno i odlucila direktno kod lucija jer sam kbc zamisljala kao neko grozno mjesto sa nekim bahatim starcima doktorima i listama cekanja..al me srecom muz natjerao otic na jedne konzultacije,a tamo umjesto grozote neki simpatican lik bez trunke bahatosti kojem je sve stvar dogovora..tako da zahvaljujuci njemu pare su jos zive..

Ali stedim i dalje i mislim da to nije toliko stvar pesimizma koliko realnosti i brige za buducnost.

----------


## phiphy

Pa S. odgovara na pitanja, meni tu nije ništa čudno?! Problem je jedino što nam se odgovor ne sviđa uvijek.

----------


## red pepper

a ne znam baš phiphy..ja sam ju pitala da mi kaže koliki mi je endometrij,a ona mi je odbrusila nek legnem dole i ne gledam u ekran jer je njen posao gledati ultrazvuk,a mene to ne treba interesirati..pitam se za koga je onda postavljena ona velika ekrančina na zidu,ali ok..
a nekad i odgovori,slažem se..npr. kad sam ju pitala idući put opet nešto za endometrij rekla mi je da ja nikad neću zatrudnit..trebala je za psihologa ići..fulala je profesiju..baš šteta..

----------


## paty

Red pepper zašto ti je to rekla?
 jer i meni tako rekla,da mi smeta jajovod.poslije vađenja tod jajovoda ja ostala trudna.

----------


## phiphy

Trebala si pitati da ti upale ekran pa sama vidš koliko ti je endić  :Smile:  . Istina da na fm. nije baš razgovorljiva i da će pogledati endić i izmjeriti folikule i da često neće ništa reći, ali zato na konzultacijama nema pitanja na koje ti neće dati odgovor. Mene je često bilo sram izaći iz ambulante jer sam bila sigurna da me ostale cure koje još čekaju streljaju pogledima jer sam se unutra zadržala masu vremena jer smo mm i ja imali 100 pitanja. Već sam pisala, mm bi nekad tako zapilio s pitanjima da bih ga već i ja bila izbacila iz ambulante koliko je bio dosadan, a S. je odgovarala bez beda.

----------


## red pepper

Pa bio je upaljen ekran i posto ja svaki put gledam na ekran,a doktor mi sam od sebe sve pokazuje i folikule i endometrij i objasnjava krenula sam i kod nje gledat ekran pa mi rekla nek legnem dole,da nemam sta gledat..

Paty-pitala sam ju zasto imam jako slabu menstruaciju,a endometrij bio 11mm pa mi je rekla da endometrij vjerojatno ne valja i da necu zatrudnit i da cemo se dugo druzit..ali ocito svima kaze slicno pa sam odlucila ju izbjegavat i ignorirat sta kaze..jer sam se dovoljno vec nasekirala oko toga sto mi je rekla..ali sam naknadno saznala da joj je to omiljena recenica.

----------


## red pepper

A ja sam doskocila problemu svojih uzasno dugih konzultacija tako sto svaki put dodjem namjerno zadnja,oko 13h cirka, pa znam da nitko nece poludit od cekanja dok ja zavrsim  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Baš me zanima dali i među svojim pacijentima dr. S širi paniku sa svojim blesavim pretpostavkama ili to radi samo s tuđim pacijenticama :Mad:

----------


## red pepper

A cuj, s tudjima joj je svakako lakse..lupi nesto i zdimi..  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

> Baš me zanima dali i među svojim pacijentima dr. S širi paniku sa svojim blesavim pretpostavkama ili to radi samo s tuđim pacijenticama


Pa sad, nije da je bila puno u krivu - i ti si zatrudnila kao što je predvidjela (teško), a ni paty nije ostala trudna dok nije izvadila jajovod  :Grin:

----------


## red pepper

baš me sad zanima dal je baba Manda i meni u pravu..razlog više da užicam tu histeroskopiju pa da vam iz prve ruke mogu reć  :Coffee:  ali ti si subjektivna,tebi je napravila dobitni transfer..

----------


## phiphy

> Baš me zanima dali i među svojim pacijentima dr. S širi paniku sa svojim blesavim pretpostavkama ili to radi samo s tuđim pacijenticama


Iako sama nisam čula ništa slično od nje u vezi svog zatrudnjivanja, znam njezinu pacijenticu koja je. Po tome, očito je da ne radi razliku moje/tuđe. 

Druga priča je da li se radi o blesavim pretpostavkama. Ja ne bih bila tako hrabra izjaviti to  :Smile:  . A i sve to opet ide prema onoj prožvakanoj priči što je bolje: ona, koja opali prognozu bez imalo uljepšavanja, još te mrvicu i dodatno (z)gazi ili on, tapš, tapš, ne trebaju nikakve dodatne pretrage, tu treba samo malo sreće, ma sve će to biti ok.

----------


## tigrical

On  :Grin:  tapš, tapš
ubit će me Arđa...

----------


## red pepper

Po meni,tvrditi nekome da nikad nece zatrudnit nikako nije u redu..pogotovo sto svjedocimo raznim situacijama i totalno nevjerojatnim pa cak i filmskim scenarijima trudnocama svakodnevno i ubiti tako zenu u pojam je potpuno ludo..pogotovo sto u mom slucaju ona nije nista znala o meni,nalazima i dijagnozi osim mog laickog pitanja koje sam joj postavila...a opet nije mi ispravno ni tapsanje po ramenu u stilu sve je super,nema problema,sad ste vi trudni u sto me vlasic uvjeravao jer nekoga tko ful vjeruje doktoru on tako uvjeri da samo sto se nije desila trudnoca i nis ne poduzimaju nego cekaju godota..

Meni je doktor odmah u pocetku rekao da ce on napraviti sve sta je u njegovoj moci da zatrudnim,ali da moram biti svjesna da postoje zene koje unatoc mpo iz raznih imunoloskih,genetskih ili nekih drugih razloga nikad ne zatrudne.i to mi je bilo taman dovoljno blago da se ne zanesem,a nije mi bilo pregrubo da se ukomiram..

----------


## Argente

LOL
"On" - kao da je Svevišnji u pitanju
"Ona" - k'o žena Miljenka Smoje

----------


## Argente

red, pa nije baš da su ni On ni Ona toliko ekstremni u prognozama

----------


## red pepper

Ma hipotetski govorim..al sam navela svoja dva primjera gdje mi je on rekao da sam sto posto trudna,a ona nakon 20 dana da nilad necu bit trudna  :Smile:

----------


## red pepper

Cula sam recimo da lucinger jako omadjija pacijentice,sve da mu je super..nisam konkretno mislila samo na ove nase..

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Iako sama nisam čula ništa slično od nje u vezi svog zatrudnjivanja, znam njezinu pacijenticu koja je. Po tome, očito je da ne radi razliku moje/tuđe. 
> 
> Druga priča je da li se radi o blesavim pretpostavkama. Ja ne bih bila tako hrabra izjaviti to  . A i sve to opet ide prema onoj prožvakanoj priči što je bolje: ona, koja opali prognozu bez imalo uljepšavanja, još te mrvicu i dodatno (z)gazi ili on, tapš, tapš, ne trebaju nikakve dodatne pretrage, tu treba samo malo sreće, ma sve će to biti ok.


Meni nije rekla da ću teško zatrudniti nego mi je nakon uspješno obavljenog transfera objasnila kako je  moja maternica toksična i ubija embrije (pošto imam endometriozu i to je bio već ne znam koji transfer po redu), uglavnom to sam mislim pod blesava pretpostavka, a bilo je još takvih primjera, sjećam se da je i Aurori nešto prognozirala u tijeku postupka a ona zatrudnila baš taj put. Pa eto mislim kad je već toliko slobodna da daje tkave izjave imam i ja pravo reći kako su blesave i neutemeljene. Kad se samo sjetim koliko sam se zamarala i opterećivala time što je rekla jer sam i sama sklona pesimizmu i vidjela sam i sama da nemamo baš sreće kad dotad nismo uspjeli, i svakako nisam za tapš, tapš po ramenu ali ne treba me ni gaziti pogotovo ako nisu sigurni u to što govore

----------


## Frćka

Samo On! :Grin:  :Heart:

----------


## pak

Hm nisam imala jos tu cast da mi doktorica ista odradi, samo je bila u posjeti u toku mog transfera i sada sam bas znatizeljna. Jel se to meni cini ili onima kojima je prognozirala ne zatrudnjivanje imaju svoje bebace? 
red to bi ti trebalo biti ohrabrijuce, nesto kao obrnuta psihologija  :Laughing: .

----------


## red pepper

Mali mimi-potpuno te kuzim kao pesimist pesimista,haha..ja isto non stop o tome razmisljala i sad sam odlucila napravit histeroskopiju da vidim sta je,a sta nije..

Frcka-bravo mala,tako se kupuju krediti!

Pak-obzirom da je to ocito rekla polovici pacijentica u kbc-u mislim da ipak nemaju svi djecu.haha..barem ne jos..mene ce opet vjerojatno zakacit jer nemam bas srece,stalno mi pada nesto vilendom.pa me bas zanimat cime ce me pocastit ovaj put,haha..

----------


## vatra86

Pak, bas sam htijela to isto iskomentirati... Kad ona kaze da da neces nikad zatrudniti, a ono bingo i ti se iznenadis i budes ful happy...  :Laughing:  mozda stvarno ima takav nacin..

----------


## pak

A cuj mozda cu i ja uskoro imati cast da je upoznam pa  cu ti bolje znati reci.
Nego cure dali mi se cini ili je bilo spomena da na Kbc-u radi neka dobra psihologica?

----------


## pak

> Pak, bas sam htijela to isto iskomentirati... Kad ona kaze da da neces nikad zatrudniti, a ono bingo i ti se iznenadis i budes ful happy...  mozda stvarno ima takav nacin..


Pa da bas tako nekako, jesi bila ti kod nje imas kakvu prognozu?

----------


## red pepper

Da,da,najprije te baci u jad i ocaj dok ti ne uspije,a sto moze i godinama trajat,a onda si happy jer se ipak desilo cudo posto je smilja rekla da nema sanse..dobrodosli u smiljinu skolu psihologije,hahaha!  :Laughing:

----------


## red pepper

Mislis na onu vlasicevu bivsu zenu,kuljanicku?ja znam da ona radi tamo..sta bis isla kod nje na razgovor ili?

----------


## pak

Pa neznam cija je zena sadasnja ili bivsa ali mislim da se o njoj pricalo.
Ne nisam pukla  :lool:  jos, ali sjela mi krivo firma (sefica) danas, pa si mislim prije nego raspalim da se malo posavjetujem.Vec ako je u sklopu KBC-a tim bolje.

----------


## red pepper

Ja sam cula da je ona stvarno super tako da ti to ne bi uopce bila losa ideja ako osjecas da bi htjela s nekim strucnim porazgovarat..karin kuljanic se zove..

----------


## Argente

pak, šta nisi ti bila u postupcima za vrijeme Milinovića, onda se išlo kod nje na psihološko savjetovanje...ili si ti to obavila negdje drugdje?

----------


## Inesz

zar za vrijeme milinovića neplodni parovi nisu prolazili pravu torturu psihotestiranja kao preduvjet pristupa liječenju?

ne psihološko savjetovanje već rješavanje standardiziranih psihotestova?

----------


## sara38

> zar za vrijeme milinovića neplodni parovi nisu prolazili pravu torturu psihotestiranja kao preduvjet pristupa liječenju?
> 
> ne psihološko savjetovanje već rješavanje standardiziranih psihotestova?


Jesmo Inesz, cca 2 i pol sata.

----------


## Argente

ah ja sam bila već na zalasku te slavne ere, pa je bilo samo savjetovanje od sat vremena

----------


## Mali Mimi

ajme meni mrak padne na oči kad se sjetim nje i njenih testova, tako da možda je ona stvarno dobra psihologica inače ali ono mi se baš onako smučilo, umjesto da ljudima pomogne ona ih testira (i da ne kažem da smo zbog toga ja i mm morali uzeti slobodan dan s posla jer je primala samo ujutro)

----------


## phiphy

> Mali mimi-potpuno te kuzim kao pesimist pesimista,haha..


S obzirom na crne prognoze, možda i S. igra za vašu ekipu?  :Laughing:

----------


## nova13

koliko puta se ide na folikulometriju (cca), znam da nije svima isto ali me zanima posto ja krecem za koji dan pa ako mi netko moze napisat iskustvo..?

----------


## Mali Mimi

> S obzirom na crne prognoze, možda i S. igra za vašu ekipu?


Vjerojatno sam joj taj dan digla živac jer nisam htjela da mi se vrati 1 embrij nego sam bahato htjela 2 (naravno drugi bi završio u smeću,bilo je to u doba Milinovića) i onda smo tako započeli priču o dijagnozima itd., inače je uvijek bila jako ljubazna sa mnom i odgovarala na moja pitanja, ali taj put se baš raspištoljila

----------


## a_je_to

> koliko puta se ide na folikulometriju (cca), znam da nije svima isto ali me zanima posto ja krecem za koji dan pa ako mi netko moze napisat iskustvo..?


I mene zanima isto to... Volim znati sto me otprilike ocekuje. Kako to dalje funkcionira, fm, pa štoperica pa punkcija. I onda odmah kazu ima li i koliko js ili se priceka? Jel to kaze dr, sestra, biolog? U ambulanti ili na hodniku?

----------


## tigrical

Svaki treci dan, pa svaki drugi folikulometrije (ovisi i o protokolu), kod prirodnjaka i cesce. Stoperica je navecer na zadnjoj folikul. a punkcija nakon dva dana. Odmah kazu koliko ima JS, nekad jos dok lezis na stolu od punkcije a nekad se priceka u cekaonici.

----------


## Newbie

Ja se i pismeno moram složit  :Klap:   :Love:

----------


## Newbie

> koliko puta se ide na folikulometriju (cca), znam da nije svima isto ali me zanima posto ja krecem za koji dan pa ako mi netko moze napisat iskustvo..?





> I mene zanima isto to... Volim znati sto me otprilike ocekuje. Kako to dalje funkcionira, fm, pa štoperica pa punkcija. I onda odmah kazu ima li i koliko js ili se priceka? Jel to kaze dr, sestra, biolog? U ambulanti ili na hodniku?


Ideš cca svaka dva dana. A koliko dugo, ovisi o tvom ciklusu.. Moj traje min 2 mjeseca, tako da kod mene to traaaje... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Newbie

> Ja se i pismeno moram složit





> Samo On!


 :Smile:

----------


## red pepper

Njubac pa nije vrag da si se i ti pocela ulizivat,hahaha!!znaci i ti si u On timu!

Jedna legenda od zene je ispricala vlasicu i mariji da se na forumu vodi On i Ona diskusija,a oni ju pitaju,a tko je onda Manestar,a ona kaze-pa njihov sin!!!!ja sam umrla od smijeha..pa ova neplodnost se pretvara lagano u lakrdiju,hahaha..meni ne treba karin kuljanic da me utjesi,samo forum i forumasice :D

----------


## Snekica

Ma šta stvarno?!  :Laughing:  
Ja odradim po dvije fm (8. i 10dc) i dan (večer) nakon druge fm (11dc) mi bude štoperica, dva dana nakon nje punkcija i tri dana nakon punkcije transfer. U 99% postupaka.

----------


## Newbie

> Njubac pa nije vrag da si se i ti pocela ulizivat,hahaha!!znaci i ti si u On timu!
> 
> Jedna legenda od zene je ispricala vlasicu i mariji da se na forumu vodi On i Ona diskusija,a oni ju pitaju,a tko je onda Manestar,a ona kaze-pa njihov sin!!!!ja sam umrla od smijeha..pa ova neplodnost se pretvara lagano u lakrdiju,hahaha..meni ne treba karin kuljanic da me utjesi,samo forum i forumasice :D


Još se ne moram ulizivati, niš pametno ne radim (osim što se j...  :Grin: )

A što je-je, dijelim oduševljenje s frčkom  :Smile:

----------


## Newbie

> Ma šta stvarno?!  
> Ja odradim po dvije fm (8. i 10dc) i dan (večer) nakon druge fm (11dc) mi bude štoperica, dva dana nakon nje punkcija i tri dana nakon punkcije transfer. U 99% postupaka.


A blago tebi.. Ja sam u sad prošlom ciklusu bila na fm jedno 7-8 puta :Shock: 
A niš manje ne očekujem ni ovaj put..

----------


## red pepper

Hahaha,pa ja namjerno nisam ime napisala,a ti si ju cinkala..sad kad vidi poluditi ce  :Smile:

----------


## Newbie

> a ne znam baš phiphy..ja sam ju pitala da mi kaže koliki mi je endometrij,a ona mi je odbrusila nek legnem dole i ne gledam u ekran jer je njen posao gledati ultrazvuk,a mene to ne treba interesirati..pitam se za koga je onda postavljena ona velika ekrančina na zidu,ali ok..
> a nekad i odgovori,slažem se..npr. kad sam ju pitala idući put opet nešto za endometrij rekla mi je da ja nikad neću zatrudnit..trebala je za psihologa ići..fulala je profesiju..baš šteta..


Jel nemaš potrebu nešto joj reći? Ja mislim da bih se ja gadno zakačila da mi netko kaže da legnem i ne pitam... Na lakat bih valjda progovorila  :ulje:

----------


## red pepper

Newbie,u stimulaciji ciklus puno krace traje..nema sanse da se desi maratonski ciklus pod stimulacijom..

----------


## Newbie

> Hahaha,pa ja namjerno nisam ime napisala,a ti si ju cinkala..sad kad vidi poluditi ce


Ja ju cinkala? Pa sama se pohvalila..

----------


## Newbie

> Newbie,u stimulaciji ciklus puno krace traje..nema sanse da se desi maratonski ciklus pod stimulacijom..


Dok ja dođem do toga... Ostat će mi trajni otisak onih klupa na guzici  :Grin:

----------


## red pepper

Ma nisam smiljki nista rekla jer me zateklo,a bio je sam pocetak ..sad sigurno necu presutit..sad sam extra nabrijana na nju..

A sto se frcke tice,znam da se sama pohvalila,ali opet mi je draze da si ju ti imenovala nego ja  :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

Sve nešto provjeravam, pored vas dvije, jesu li mi gac...još na meni! :Laughing: 
Inače meni folikumetrije isto kao kod Sneki, samo što mi bude prva fm 6dc, a druga 8dc, štoperica naveče...Inače što Red kaže, u prirodnom ciklusu mi je O 4/5 dana kasnije nego u stimuliranom, tako da se baš ne mogu radit neki planovi.

----------


## pak

> pak, šta nisi ti bila u postupcima za vrijeme Milinovića, onda se išlo kod nje na psihološko savjetovanje...ili si ti to obavila negdje drugdje?


He, ja sam svoje posupke obavila taman prije Mileta, a ovo pravno i psih. savjetovanje je prevagnulo da otkazem postupak. Cisto iz mojih osobnih principa, a pokazalo se kasnije da sam ispravno postupila. Nakon te pauze zivot mi se okrenuo za 100 % i to na bolje unatoc ne zatrudnjivanju.

----------


## pak

> Njubac pa nije vrag da si se i ti pocela ulizivat,hahaha!!znaci i ti si u On timu!
> 
> Jedna legenda od zene je ispricala vlasicu i mariji da se na forumu vodi On i Ona diskusija,a oni ju pitaju,a tko je onda Manestar,a ona kaze-pa njihov sin!!!!ja sam umrla od smijeha..pa ova neplodnost se pretvara lagano u lakrdiju,hahaha..meni ne treba karin kuljanic da me utjesi,samo forum i forumasice :D


O ne treba ni meni da me tjesi nitko, ja sam divlja kazu moji roditelji od djetinjstva. Ali mozda netko zna tajnu kako da ne nokautiram neke budalet... kada mi nalete a ja pod hormon. I obican pms me pere do bola a jos pod stimulacijom
 :Rolling Eyes:  a oni mi diraju u krivi zivac.

----------


## pak

I da ne ispadnem agresivac sada, postoji jako malo stvari koje me mogu izbaciti totalno iz takta a medju njima je neravnopravnost  bilo koje vrste,guranje nosa u moj zivot i ova borba. Za sve ostalo sam pticica.  :Saint:

----------


## pak

> Ma šta stvarno?!  
> Ja odradim po dvije fm (8. i 10dc) i dan (večer) nakon druge fm (11dc) mi bude štoperica, dva dana nakon nje punkcija i tri dana nakon punkcije transfer. U 99% postupaka.


Blago tebi, osim u ovom postupku uvijek sam siskala gore i po 5-6 puta. Svakih dva dana, pa svaki dan, joj kad se sjetim. :Sad:

----------


## Argente

Mane je Treći čovjek  :Grin: 
a_je_to, ako si u općoj anesteziji onda ti dođu u sobu gdje odležiš reći koliko imaš JS.

----------


## red pepper

Ne diraj mi Maneta..znam di zivis,di se kreces  :Laughing:

----------


## pak

Ajme pa gore je prava sapunica Dinastia, koliko sam samo epizoda propustila. :Laughing:

----------


## Newbie

> Ne diraj mi Maneta..znam di zivis,di se kreces


Tko se sad ulizuje...?  :Raspa:

----------


## Argente

Halt, chatuše!  :Storma s bičem: 
Doskočice i anegdote dozvoljene samo u sklopu informativnih i konstruktivnih postova!

----------


## bubicazubica

prošli mjesec 3 puta svaki drugi dan + 4 put na pregled iza o...a ovaj mjesec samo 2 x + sutrašnji pregled..za sad samo znam za fm,jer nisam dobivala štoperice,niti bila na punkcijama...u totalnom sam prirodnjaku,tempirani odnosi..do jeseni,ako ne upali kućna radinost,a onda u postupak
e :Smile: 


> I mene zanima isto to... Volim znati sto me otprilike ocekuje. Kako to dalje funkcionira, fm, pa štoperica pa punkcija. I onda odmah kazu ima li i koliko js ili se priceka? Jel to kaze dr, sestra, biolog? U ambulanti ili na hodniku?

----------


## njoka

Cure, evo da i ja prijavim povratak na pohođenje podruma. Danas došle stvari, sutra zovem, i počinjemo.....jupi! Znate li kad počinju godišnji gore, odnosno dolje? Računam na punkciju (ako dođe do nje) cca 6. ili 7.7. a transfer bi onda bio 9.7 ili 10.7 ( joj, taman na rođendan). Idemo na prirodni IVF za početak, a moj doc. je dr. Vlašić .
Nego, gdje muž može privatno izvaditi markere na Hep. B, C i Hiv i koliko se čeka nalaz- Istra, Rijeka? Nije doma trenutno, a trebao bi 2.7 doć  (daj Bože) pa da ne traži po Češkoj lab.

Info za folikulometrije: inače su bile svaki drugi dan, ali dobitni ciklus je bio 5 dana za redom - sudjelovala sva tri doktora pa da koji nešto ne fula, zvali me gore svaki dan. Folikulometrije svi po malo, punkcija Smiljan, transfer Vlašić, porod Manestar  :Smile:

----------


## red pepper

Njoka,sretno i da uspijes i po drugi put sto prije..

Privatno moze izvaditi ja mislim u suncu ili medicu..a ja sam bila pred kratko vrijeme kod dermatologa jednog gdje sam slucajno vidjela da ima neku akciju za testiranje na spolne bolesti tipa hiv i hepatitis pa moze i njega nazvati...ako hoces dat cu ti broj pa mozes pitat..

Godisnji pocinju sad sredinom  mjeseca,ali do kraja sedmog ce se radit postupci normalno.u osmom pauza.

----------


## nova13

joj meni, ja bila na prvim fm, a nisam pitala, da li meni i za iduce treba uputnica??

----------


## red pepper

pa ako si donijela d1 uputnicu za IVF ona vrijedi godinu dana i pokriva sve..

----------


## a_je_to

> joj meni, ja bila na prvim fm, a nisam pitala, da li meni i za iduce treba uputnica??


Ako si donijela D1 uputnicu, ona ti vrijedi godinu dana. Za sve fm i ivf postupke u tom razdoblju. Tako su meni rekli.

Evo, preduhitrila me red.

----------


## nova13

hvala, bila je D1,da. ali procedura je ista, dodem, prvo se javim sestri pa cekam, ili samo dodem i cekam?

----------


## Newbie

Javiš se sestri svaki put

----------


## a_je_to

Da li za fm prozivaju ili treba pitati tko je zadnji za kojeg doktora pa se ide redom dolaska?

----------


## red pepper

prozivaju..tko bi to pohvatao drugačije  :Smile:

----------


## Newbie

> prozivaju..tko bi to pohvatao drugačije


Ne uvijek.. Nekad moraš pratiti iza koga si..
U ponedjeljak npr su prozivali cijelo vrijeme dok nije ostalo nas još 5-6, i nakon toga su samo vikali "dalje". Mi se pogubili.. I dok smo izračunali kad je koja došla-jedna uleti preko reda.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> prozivaju..tko bi to pohvatao drugačije


Ja sam uvijek pitala tko je zadnji i onda bi samo tu ženu pratila za slučaj kad ne prozivaju...

----------


## Frćka

Kad si za punkciju ili transfer, nema brige prozivaju, al kad si samo fm pitas ko je zadnji i dali je za fm, ako je onda je pratis, ali ako je za punk ili transf mogli bi je prozvat, pa ces ostat ko ja jednom, na sto cuda

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## Frćka

Naravno, bitno je i kod kojeg je dr

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## Argente

meni je najdraže kad nitko nije zadnji  :Rolling Eyes: 
ili kad kaže da je zadnja neka koja je za punkciju/transfer
ono, nekad moraš baš pilat da saznaš tko je zaista ispred tebe
ne daj se zbuniti

----------


## a_je_to

hahahah, ili pitati tko je , za sto i kod koga ili doci u 6 i biti sigurna da sam prva i da ne moram nista pitati... Muka mi je od samog dolaska u punu cekaonu, a jos i kad moram "komunicirati"...  :No:

----------


## Newbie

Ja sam samo jednom pitala tko je zadnji kod tog doktora, pa su me svi začuđeno pogledali da zašto to pitam jer se uvijek proziva. A ne proziva se uvijek.. Zato, dođem ranije i budem među prvih 5 kod sestre i nadam se najboljem...:D

----------


## a_je_to

Kada počinju raditi ujutro? Fm su od 8?

----------


## phiphy

U 7 i pol su sestre već tamo, a fm počinju kako kad, često i prije 8.

----------


## Frćka

Sestre pocinju oko 7.30, a do 8.00 bi se mi kao trebale javit! A dr. krecu kako kad, u najboljem slucaju u 8, a znaju imat sastanke pa cca 8.30

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## red pepper

Haha,ja dodjem ko torba i cekam ko torba..a vec u onom redu za sestru vidim otprilike tko je sve ispred mene..jedino kad vidim da Treci covjek pocinje pregledavat onda malo bolje naculim usi jer su mi cesto zacepljene  :Laughing:  

Fm pocinju od 8 osim kod Smilje,ona malo duze spava ujutro pa ona iza 9 pocne..

----------


## red pepper

Inače moram pohvaliti da kod prirodnjaka JAKO vode računa kad je u pitanju punkcija..Da ne zbriše folikul slučajno..Mene su prozivali unaprijed,dok se još ni sestri ne bi stigla prijaviti..uglavnom čim žena u prirodnjaku dođe doktor odmah ide raditi punkciju bez obzira koja bi tebala bit po redu..

----------


## red pepper

> Sestre pocinju oko 7.30, a do 8.00 bi se mi kao trebale javit! A dr. krecu kako kad, u najboljem slucaju u 8, a znaju imat sastanke pa cca 8.30
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


ma možeš se javiti kad hoćeš, i do 9h..ja znam i u 8 i pol doći ako nisam u žurbi..

----------


## Frćka

Ima ona odmah prečac! :Wink:  Istina, možeš, vidjet ćeš sama, kako god okreneš nekad ćeš čekat sat vremena, a nekad tri...ja sam  jednom, ali subotom, ušetala oko 9, nikog nije bilo, dr. negdje na katu, sve obavio, dežuran, pa sam se ljepo naspavala, ali i čekala dva sata sama da se vrati dolje, rijetkost, al uspjelo mi se i to desit, tako da, za naše memoare!:cool:

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## bubicazubica

koliko sam ja skužila sad uvijek prozivaju...i ja uredno pitam tko je zadnji,a ponekad me pogledaju kao"pa to se ne pita,valjda znaš da prozivaju"...ja sam pristojni kulturnjak :Smile: ..dolazim uvijek oko 8.20(naučila sam da se kod dr.s dođe malo kasnije na red),i uvijek budem gotova do 10..(prvih dana sam bila iznenađena što sam već u 9 i pol u centru grada--i ponadala sam se da će bit tako uvijek...eh...bena)...danas sam dosta čekala ,nekako je sporo išlo,a i po ne znam koji put nije bila prof.već je bio dr,koji je nakon svojih pacijentica uzimao i njene...
bila dole i vikendom,subotu prošlu..jedan dr.jedna sestra-tako da nisam zamjerila na čekanju...a i dole sam ponovo u subotu...nije još bila o,jer nije ni puknuo(21.6 mm vodeći)...ful razočarana..ja mislila kako je to već gotova stvar,a da bude još i bolje,i dr,na prošloj fm,je rekao"bit će to za dan-dva ono 101%"(prije 4 dana).......figa......grrrrrrrr....(sad se moramo malo odmorit prije sutrašnje akcije..a baš smo se ponadali malo odvojit,i ne terorizirat jedno drugo :Smile:

----------


## red pepper

> danas sam dosta čekala ,nekako je sporo išlo,a i po ne znam koji put nije bila prof.već je bio dr,koji je nakon svojih pacijentica uzimao i njene...


naravno da je nikad nema..osim kad sam ja u postupku onda je stalno tamo,čak i vikendom..valjda i sad odmara da bude spremna kad ja krenem u postupak.. :Laughing:

----------


## a_je_to

Red, ti i ona se volite ali to ne zelite priznati  :Smile:

----------


## Aerin

Cure jel zna netko kada dr. V ide na GO tj. kada se vraca?

----------


## red pepper

Ide ti u osmom mjesecu,to se zna,ali tocno kada to ne jer ionako ne rade u osmom mjesecu pa onda nikom to nije bitno zapravo..ti to vec kalkuliras da ga na porodu uhvatis,ha?mislim da moras imat ludu srecu da se to potrefi  :Smile:

----------


## Aerin

Hahaha pa barem se mogu nadat jel?
Lani je bio na GO do 15.9 a meni je termin 6.9

Luda sreca koja mi se nece ostvarit al nada je uvijek tu  :Smile:

----------


## red pepper

Ajde ne sekiraj se, smiljka je uvijek spremna da te iznenadi i poremeti ti zelje  :Wink: 

Nego,jeli curica ili decko?

----------


## bubicazubica

e nije vikendom...nije bila ni danas :Smile: 
već ću zaboravit kako izgleda..



> naravno da je nikad nema..osim kad sam ja u postupku onda je stalno tamo,čak i vikendom..valjda i sad odmara da bude spremna kad ja krenem u postupak..

----------


## red pepper

Bubice i nije neka steta ako zaboravis..nije neki prizor  :Smile: 

Da li je netko radio histeroskopiju u kbc-u?da li se radi pod anestezijom ili bez?jer sam cula da samo neki privatnici imaju aparat neki s kojim ne boli i ne treba anestezija..

----------


## Aerin

> Ajde ne sekiraj se, smiljka je uvijek spremna da te iznenadi i poremeti ti zelje 
> 
> Nego,jeli curica ili decko?



Haha mislis da bi me ona zapala? Ma moze i Manestar iako je Jelena Mia pisala da je bio jako grub..i onda mu nabijem na nos moj uspjesni AIH u koji je sumnjao  :Smile: 

Cura je..nadam se, danas sam 30+1 i ja proslom pregledu dr nije spominjao nista novo :D moja mama joj je kupila sve rozo  :Smile:

----------


## red pepper

haha,pa nama koji ju ne volimo baš ona obično dođe.. :Smile: 

A i ja sam iz par izvora čula da Mane nije neko cvijeće kad je porod u pitanju..Tako da čak niti ja kao njegov veliki fan ne vjerujem da bih ga baš priželjkivala na porodu..ipak na porodu treba i doktor biti empatičan,a Mane je sve naj,al je hladan..radije priželjkuj one dobrote poput Marića ili Finderlea..O njima sam čula hvalospjeve..

----------


## red pepper

[QUOTE=Aerin;2638844
Cura je..nadam se, danas sam 30+1 i ja proslom pregledu dr nije spominjao nista novo :D moja mama joj je kupila sve rozo  :Smile: [/QUOTE]

baš slatko da je curica..znači nešto rozo moram kupit i poslati ti nakon 6.9.  :Smile:

----------


## Aerin

Joj Red srce si  :Smile: 
Da, Finderle je jako dobar.. vidjet cemo, svakako cu podjelit iskustvo sa vama ipak ste vi moje mpo-uše, a ako ne bude islo drugi put evo mene opet u podrumu  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

ja ne znam koji je bio meni dr vidjela ga samo u prolazu par puta uglavom neki mlad i zgodan, mogao bi bit Marić koliko čujem ali bitnija mi je bila babica i plan poroda da se koliko toliko poštuju moje želje...Red a šta pričaš to za Maneta?

----------


## Aerin

Mali Mimi imas pp za ne zachatavamo tu

----------


## red pepper

Imas pp..nista ne znam iz osobnog iskustva i ogradjujem se od svega jer je meni on od prvog dana odlican i nemam osobno ni jednu losu rijec za njega..to su sve neka iskustva drugih pa necu blatit covjeka  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

> ja ne znam koji je bio meni dr vidjela ga samo u prolazu par puta uglavom neki mlad i zgodan, mogao bi bit Marić koliko čujem ali bitnija mi je bila babica i plan poroda da se koliko toliko poštuju moje želje...Red a šta pričaš to za Maneta?


Btw. dva su dr. Marica, stariji i mladji.

----------


## njoka

Cure, ja sam sutra na prvoj folikulometriji.jos netko?

----------


## sara38

> haha,pa nama koji ju ne volimo baš ona obično dođe..
> 
> A i ja sam iz par izvora čula da Mane nije neko cvijeće kad je porod u pitanju..Tako da čak niti ja kao njegov veliki fan ne vjerujem da bih ga baš priželjkivala na porodu..ipak na porodu treba i doktor biti empatičan,a Mane je sve naj,al je hladan..radije priželjkuj one dobrote poput Marića ili Finderlea..O njima sam čula hvalospjeve..


Eto, meni na porodu su bili Marić (stariji) i Finderle, a Marić (mlađi) me šivao.....

----------


## Mali Mimi

i sara38 kakvi su dojmovi?
Meni je bio mlađi Marić, izgleda onako ko u ranim tridesetima, visok, crn, vitak

----------


## red pepper

Meni taj mladji maric nije jasan..jer ja mislim da je to onaj mlad,ruzni s crnom masnom kosom sto je cesto s vlasicem na humanoj i uci od njega..a svi govorite da je on neki jako zgodni tip..ili imamo neke razlicite ukuse ili postoje 3 marica ili ovaj na kojeg ja mislim uopce nije maric..al meni je taj jako antipatican..

----------


## Argente

Za mene je i taj _stariji_ mlađi  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sara38

> i sara38 kakvi su dojmovi?
> Meni je bio mlađi Marić, izgleda onako ko u ranim tridesetima, visok, crn, vitak


Meni su stvarno bili odlični obzirom da je porod završio komplicirano, super da sam imala iskusnu ekipu. 
E, da, kao da je jučer bilo, sjećam se dok me šivao mlađi M. primalja mu se cijelo vrijeme obraćala sa "dr. Marić, dr. Marić", a ja, kako sam tada mislila da postoji samo jedan jedini moj dr. Marić (stariji koji me porodio), malo je falilo da joj kažem da to nije dr. Marić, pa jel ona vidi dobro! I sva sreća da nisam ništa rekla (nekad je stvarno bolje šutjet) jer sam za dva dana kad je bila vizita saznala da postoje dva dr. Marića.

----------


## nova13

pomagajte, ja zablesirala, moram na punkciju prekosutra, dal si dajem stopericu danas ili sutra? hvala svima koji odgovore danas do 22:00 h

----------


## red pepper

Danas dajes.

----------


## nova13

hvala puno  :Smile:  toliko sam sva zbunjena da ono najvaznije nisam cula...

----------


## red pepper

piše ti i datum i  vrijeme na nalazu koji si dobila..Sve što nisi sigurna samo pogledaj na nalaz.Tamo ti sve piše.. :Smile:  
Jer ako ideš negdje na hitnu ili u bolnicu da ti to daju moraš imati nalaz obavezno sa sobom jer ti bez njega neće htjeti..

----------


## red pepper

> Za mene je i taj _stariji_ mlađi


uf,to je onda problem  :Laughing:  ..jer to znači da i ti izlaziš iz cvijeta mladosti.. :Laughing: 
ja sam se neki dan iznenadila kad sam čula da je Manestar najstariji na humanoj..bila bi stavila ruku u vatru da ih Smiljka šiša..a kad tamo..

----------


## Argente

> ja sam se neki dan iznenadila kad sam čula da je Manestar najstariji na humanoj..bila bi stavila ruku u vatru da ih Smiljka šiša..a kad tamo..


Ma daj, si sigurna?! istina, težak je to posao, satre te mašina prije vremena...
Nego, tko je onda taj tvoj masni što se vrzma  po Humanoj? Je li to neki specijalizant koji obilazi sve odjele na Gini  ili možda novi kadar?  :sherlock:

----------


## red pepper

Haha,sigurna sam..svi su po godinu razlike,ali opet sam se šokirala..ali opet muškarci uvijek bolje odolijevaju zubu vremena pa onda mogu objasnit..

Nemam pojma tko je, ali je nekako predugo tamo da bi bio samo specijalizant koji prolazi sve odjele..jedna naša forumašica zna da je taj Marić došao iz Slavonije i ima 33 godine..baš ću pokušat istražit da li je to taj isti na kojeg ja mislim..

----------


## nova13

u tom i ke problem, pise da u 22:00h ali ne i koji dan :p

----------


## Aerin

Cek Red ti hoces reci da je Manestar stariji od Vlasica?
O svasta pa ja mu ne bi dala vise od 38god

----------


## red pepper

Nova-pa ne pise datum jer si vjerojatno danas dobila nalaz pa se odnosi na danas  :Smile: 

Aerin-ima on i skoro 10 vise  :Wink:

----------


## phiphy

:Laughing:  Argente, sjećaš se, tko je, a tko nije (bio) garažiran?  :Cool:  Red, šta tebi Smiljka izgleda staro, tj. starije od dvojice kolega? Doduše, najvažnije bi trebalo biti da nam bebe prave, ali što se može, valjda je važno i da su oku ugodni.

Ako je Marić stariji onaj koji je održao predavanje o alternativnom porodu, onda je totalno bad imati prezimenjaka za kolegu, ispadneš gerijatrija samo zato jer ovaj drugi ima cca 33  :Grin:  .

----------


## nova13

hvala svima, budem se danas piknula  :Smile:  sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

> Argente, sjećaš se, tko je, a tko nije (bio) garažiran?  Red, šta tebi Smiljka izgleda staro, tj. starije od dvojice kolega? Doduše, najvažnije bi trebalo biti da nam bebe prave, ali što se može, valjda je važno i da su oku ugodni.
> 
> Ako je Marić stariji onaj koji je održao predavanje o alternativnom porodu, onda je totalno bad imati prezimenjaka za kolegu, ispadneš gerijatrija samo zato jer ovaj drugi ima cca 33  .


Je, je, kako se ne bih sjećala (Treći čovjek : On = 1:0  :Laughing: )
I da, taj s predavanja je Marić stariji. Tako je i meni bilo u vrtiću, bila sam ona starija jer sam ja imala 6, a druga istoimena djevojčica 3!

Ovo smrdi na chat, ali ostavljam jer su informacije bitne; čitatelji trebaju znati da je to jedan mladi (mid-40's) solidno izgledajući tim koji će nas usrećivati još desetljećima. Ekipa u labu također nije za staro gvožđe, šteta za muževe što ih vide samo kad im uručuju uzorak.

nova13, jesi se ubola?

----------


## nova13

jesam  :Smile:  i to skrivečki na poslu... u wc-u... osjećala sam se ko kakav narkoman, i još sva u strahu da tko ne naleti..  :Razz:

----------


## Argente

red, ti si ono bješe pitala za histeroskopiju? Meni su je radili, ali imala sam i kiretažu pride pa sam bila pod općom. Ali mislim da bi te uspavali i ako je samo dijagnostička jer što ako tijekom pretrage naiđu na nešto, pa neće te strugat naživo (mada se to ponegdje radi ali srećom ne i na našoj ljubljenoj klinici).

----------


## nova13

> Inače moram pohvaliti da kod prirodnjaka JAKO vode računa kad je u pitanju punkcija..Da ne zbriše folikul slučajno..Mene su prozivali unaprijed,dok se još ni sestri ne bi stigla prijaviti..uglavnom čim žena u prirodnjaku dođe doktor odmah ide raditi punkciju bez obzira koja bi tebala bit po redu..


to je super ako odmah uzimaju na punkciju... bar ću taj dan kraćežuljat dupe tamo..

----------


## red pepper

Jao,ja se bojim opce anestezije ko vraga..ma meni ja mislim nema nista u maternici za odstranit nego bi htjela da provjeri taj endometrij kakav je..dal je zaista nereceptivan ili ne..jos moram i doktora nagovorit nekako..

Nova,svaka cast,ja bas stopericu se ne bi usudila sama sebi davat..ipak ide u misic..

I Argente ja kao tracer isto zelim cut u cemu je to bilo 1-0 za Treceg..

----------


## red pepper

A gle to je logicno..jer folikul puca nakon 36 sati od stoperice u pravilu i kad bi ti tamo cekala red ode folikul na drugi svijet..

----------


## red pepper

Dr maric junior je tocno taj na kojeg sam i mislila..taj sto se stalno na humanoj muva i uci od vlasica..i za kojeg pricate da je jako zgodan( mislim nosim lece i imam ih svaki put?!)..mozda ga vlasic priprema za svog nasljednika,hm?ili samo misle uvest jos jednog dodatnog..ali nek mene zaobidje svakako..

A moj put do histeroskopije ce bit trnovit..doktor me pitao sta bi ja stvarno htjela da me rezu i rade biopsiju na temelju necije hipoteze..pa naravno da bi radije to nego grijala klupicu dole jos godinama..nista,za mjesec dana cu tlacit opet..pa jednom ce morat popustit.haha

----------


## Mali Mimi

A kako se zove taj Marić junior uopće, ovaj stariji je pretpostavljam Marinko?
Btw. tko je rekao da je zgodan ja samo rekla da je visok, mlad, crn i vitak

----------


## red pepper

ma nisam mislila na tebe  :Smile: ..dosta cura je reklo pa sam zato pocela sumnjati da ovaj ipak nije taj,ali je..ja nemam pojma kako mu je ime..s maric senior je marinko..

----------


## Argente

Tebi red nitko ne valja. Šta ćeš ako je Marić jr. ustvari tu da zamijeni Maneta? Via ZG?
A ti bi zapravo radila biopsiju endometrija?

----------


## tigrical

prema za svog nasljednika,hm?ili samo misle uvest jos jednog dodatnog..ali nek mene zaobidje svakako..

Ovako ja još uvijek razmišljam o Manestru...

----------


## red pepper

> Tebi red nitko ne valja. Šta ćeš ako je Marić jr. ustvari tu da zamijeni Maneta? Via ZG?
> A ti bi zapravo radila biopsiju endometrija?


Onda ću via Vlašić..Bliže mi je nego Zg  :Grin: Ma samo Smiljku ne volim, a o ovom novajliji mislim isto što i vi o Manetu..Pa nisam baš taaako jako izbirljiva :Laughing: 
A da, u biti bi biopsiju radila,ali to se radi  prilikom histeroskopije, šta ne?

----------


## Aerin

Samo nek Vlašić ne ide nikud, ja moram jos po bebu broj 2  :Smile:

----------


## pak

Ovaj novi bi bio onaj koji je cesto sa Vlasicem, mlad, crn, ja nebi rekla visok ali prosjecne visine ? Pa bila je i jedna cura vise puta dok sam bila u postupku. Meni su oba dvoje bili simpa. Stovise pokusavalu su cak ublaziti "laganu" napetost koja je vladala u ordinaciji. 
Ja stvarno nisam nikada voljela kada je guzva u ordinaciji ali nekako mi se cini da sam postala imuna na sve novitete pa ih ni ne primjecujem.

----------


## roan

cure ,malo se uplićem u razgovor ,pa što imate nekakvih saznanja da M ide u Zagreb?ili to samo nagađate ? ja sam isto njegova pacijentica ...

----------


## red pepper

Ma ne ide u nikakav Zagreb..krivo si skužila..Pitala me pošto ja jako volim i veličam Maneta stalno da šta ću napravit ako je taj novi zamjena za Maneta (što nije), da šta ću otić iz Rijeke u Zagreb jer mi nitko drugi u Rijeci nije po volji..

----------


## red pepper

> Ovaj novi bi bio onaj koji je cesto sa Vlasicem, mlad, crn, ja nebi rekla visok ali prosjecne visine ? Pa bila je i jedna cura vise puta dok sam bila u postupku. Meni su oba dvoje bili simpa. Stovise pokusavalu su cak ublaziti "laganu" napetost koja je vladala u ordinaciji. 
> Ja stvarno nisam nikada voljela kada je guzva u ordinaciji ali nekako mi se cini da sam postala imuna na sve novitete pa ih ni ne primjecujem.


da,da to je onaj o kojem smo bile pričale kad si bila u postupku  :Smile: 

Ja ne volim publiku u ambulanti jer onda se moram suzdržavat od svih svojih ideja, prijedloga, želja i pozdrava..ali ako su tamo onda je gledanje najviše do kuda mogu ići.. Nema šanse da se neki Marić junior ili netko deseti vježba na meni, naročito na punkciji ili transferu..pa sve da ga i sam Bog nadgleda. Frku bi digla samo takvu da se to krene dešavat..Samo 3 osobe tamo mogu raditi zahvate na meni bilo koje vrste...a ako me tko hoće gledat neka dođe, nema problema  :Grin:   da ne ispadne da uzalud  :utezi:  (morala sam ovo stavit, vidim da je novo,haha)

----------


## Aerin

Ok a sad više nema ond mlade plave doktorice? Ovu zimu je ona stalno bila sa Vlašićem.. Izgleda da humana širi broj doktora jer nas je na žalost sve više i više s problemima  :Sad:

----------


## red pepper

Ma ne znam baš da će povećavat broj doktora kad razmišljam..Nekako mi se čini da tamo baš i nema prostora za još jednog doktora..jer opet imaju resurse koje imaju na raspolaganju..Opet je samo jedna soba za punkcije i jedna (i pol) ambulanta..I ovako se doktori redaju jedan po jedan pa na isto dođe pošto se ne rade stvari paralelno.. Možda imam krivi dojam,ali tako mi djeluje..a i skoro nikad nisu svi troje dole,a opet se sve riješi relativno brzo i efikasno..

----------


## Newbie

Tko bi u teoriji uopće i mogao doći i da povećavaju br doktora?
Ne može to bilo koji ginekolog, valjda im treba ipak neka edukacija extra za sve ovo?

----------


## red pepper

A recimo taj maric se educira sad uz Vlasica..a i manestar i vlasic su bili "obicni"ginekolozi koji su priucili zanat..jedino je smiljka bas subspecijalist humane reprodukcije.

----------


## roan

> Ma ne ide u nikakav Zagreb..krivo si skužila..Pitala me pošto ja jako volim i veličam Maneta stalno da šta ću napravit ako je taj novi zamjena za Maneta (što nije), da šta ću otić iz Rijeke u Zagreb jer mi nitko drugi u Rijeci nije po volji..



ok ,supač! krivo sam skužila :Laughing:

----------


## Newbie

> A recimo taj maric se educira sad uz Vlasica..a i manestar i vlasic su bili "obicni"ginekolozi koji su priucili zanat..jedino je smiljka bas subspecijalist humane reprodukcije.


Ja se samo nadam da vlašić neće nikud otići, a pogotovo da ga neće zamijeniti marić. 
Btw, meni taj marić uopće nije zgodan,,, izgleda mi onak malo bebasto..

----------


## Argente

> A recimo taj maric se educira sad uz Vlasica..a i manestar i vlasic su bili "obicni"ginekolozi koji su priucili zanat..jedino je smiljka bas subspecijalist humane reprodukcije.


 :Laughing:  svi su nekad bili obični ginekolozi, subspecijalizacija ne ide drugačije...a i Vlašić nam je subspec, samo tvoj Mane nije  :Razz:  (ako nije položio u međuvremenu)

Ja mislim da nitko ne ide nigdje i da nema potrebe za četvrtim doktorom dolje, bit će da ti ljudi obilaze sve odjele pa im je tako i Humana došla na red. Npr. u moje doba je bila neka plava, malo jača i ne premlada, vidim da je ta sad iščeznula.

----------


## red pepper

Ma na pecatu mu ne pise..

----------


## red pepper

Na vlasica mislim..

----------


## Argente

Bome onda ima dva pečata

----------


## red pepper

Ne znam,ali meni na svakom njegovom nalazu piše specijalist ginekologije i opstetricije..baš sam se bila čudila kako i on nije subspecijalist..

Mane je zato mr.sc., a uskoro vjerojatno i dr.sc. On se više u znanost bacio.

----------


## Frćka

> Bome onda ima dva pečata


*X*
Nalazi od prošle god., piše na pečatu, da čovjeku ne uskratimo zasluženo: specijalist ginekologije i opstetricije, specijalist uže specijalne humane reprodukcije... I istina je da samozatajni V. nekome udari bez ove titule, kao kod Red, vjerovatno da ostanu kod svojih dr., tj. svog mr.sc.! :Laughing:

----------


## Aerin

> *X*
> Nalazi od prošle god., piše na pečatu, da čovjeku ne uskratimo zasluženo: specijalist ginekologije i opstetricije, specijalist uže specijalne humane reprodukcije... I istina je da samozatajni V. nekome udari bez ove titule, kao kod Red, vjerovatno da ostanu kod svojih dr., tj. svog mr.sc.!



Morala sam i ja ići gledati nalaze :p

Na mojim nalazima isto stoji ovaj pečat, iako imam i neke s onim "običnim" pečatom  :Wink:

----------


## Frćka

Ma imam i ja, salim se, vjerovatno kako kojeg dohvati ili dok se ne odluči dal da nas zadrži kod sebe! :Joggler:  :Yes:

----------


## cranky

Komadi  :Grin:  Kava je u điru
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83709-R...=1#post2639926

----------


## njoka

Curke bok, sutra sam na transferu, daj Bože! 
Nego, je li koja od vas koristila Utrogestan nakon punkcije jer negdje čitam da ga odmah nakon počinju uzimati? Čini mi se da sam ga zadnji put stavljala od transfera,. Doktor mi nije ništa napomenuo ...

----------


## red pepper

Sutra samo uzmi sa sobom i dr ce ti stavit nakon transfera..

----------


## Snekica

U nekim klinikama se uzima oralno nakon punkcije, a nakon transfera se nastavlja vaginalno. U Ri ide nakon transfera. nemoj ga zaboraviti uzeti sa sobom. Sretno!

----------


## njoka

Uzeti sa sobom? Pa nemam ih doma, odnosno, istekao rok trajanja. To ide samo na uputnicu, jel da? Najbolje da ujutro zovem ginekologicu da mi napiše recept...

----------


## vatra86

Ja nisam nosila nikakve utrice sa sobom nakon transfera.. Kakve su to fore? Ako si u bolnici pod uputnicom, bolnica mora osigurati th

----------


## red pepper

Ma dobro ti utrici su tako i tako djabe..a nije vjerojatno neophodno da ti stave bas na transferu vec bi moglo i kad dodjes doma stavit..pa zato inzistiraju na vlastitima..ali ni ja nisam imala svoje pa su mi dali..ali te koje stavljaju onome tko ne donese su utrici koje im neka druga cura ostavi..ja sam im kasnije isto ostavila neki visak..meni je tako i klomifen dao jer mu je neka ostavila..

----------


## phiphy

U moje vrijeme  :Grin:  utriće/Crinone stave oni odmah nakon transfera, red embrija, red progesterona, i treba donijeti svoj. Ja nisam imala svoj jer nisam znala da treba nositi pa me S. prijekorno pogledala, ovlaš provjerila da li imaju Crinića i rekla mi da stavim doma, frendici je V. stavio njihove utriće. E sad, kako sam Crinone imala doma za postupak, ne sjećam se, valjda je pisalo na nalazu s konzultacija da mi soc ginić osim uputnice za postupak da i recept za Crinone.

----------


## mravak

ja sam svaki put nosila svoje utriće/gel,a kada,bi ostala trudna višak bi im odnjela da imaju ...

----------


## innu

Pitanje za curke u tijeku, da li još uvijek vrijedi pravilo da nema nazivanja prije transfera nego se mora doći osobno na dan transfera?
Da li je možda neka od vas pitala zašto je to tako? (prije bi se zvalo drugi dan od punkcije pa bi se znala situacija)
Utrogestane sam i ja nosila svaki put na transfer osim prvi put kad nisam znala da ih trebam uzeti  :Grin: 
Sretno svima i ne zaboravite na kavicu  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara38

Nisam baš aktualna na ovoj temi pa ako je već netko pisao sorry. Curke koje idete vaditi krv i raditi hormonske pretrage na polikliniku u RI, više se to neradi na II katu (tu je samo krvna grupa). Laboratorij je sada prizemno na poliklinici i tu se vadi. Vidi se da nisam u toku i izgubila sam 20-ak minuta čekajući bez veze  :Grin: .

----------


## njoka

Evo da se javim, transfer obavljen, jedan sedmostanični slatkiš vraćen. preporuka mirovanje. kako, ne znam! bebač se još dosta nosi, suprug sutra odlazi na teren, morat ću se preselit kod mojih, barem do bete.Što se tiče utrogestana, nije bilo pitanje imam li ga, već samo imam li utrogestan ili neki gel, nešto. Rekla sam da nisam donijela, reko dok. da piše na nalazu. Nije pisalo pa mi je poklonio 6 komada za taj dan. Jučer, 0 dan malo ležanja, danas već ošla na posao , sutra isto, vikend ću se primiriti....

----------


## pak

> Pitanje za curke u tijeku, da li još uvijek vrijedi pravilo da nema nazivanja prije transfera nego se mora doći osobno na dan transfera?
> Da li je možda neka od vas pitala zašto je to tako? (prije bi se zvalo drugi dan od punkcije pa bi se znala situacija)
> Utrogestane sam i ja nosila svaki put na transfer osim prvi put kad nisam znala da ih trebam uzeti 
> Sretno svima i ne zaboravite na kavicu


Vrijedi, vrijedi.Nema informacija do pred sam transfer i to mi je  :gaah: .I meni su ostala u sijecanju vremena kada se nazivalo ali bilo pa proslo kao i vadjenje estradiola pred punkciju. Nisam osobno pitala ali prica se da su kolale razne dezinformacije a vjerovatno i pacijenti znaju biti naporni pa nazivaju svaki dan  :Unsure: .

----------


## pak

njoka sretno !

----------


## Inesz

> Vrijedi, vrijedi.Nema informacija do pred sam transfer i to mi je .I meni su ostala u sijecanju vremena kada se nazivalo ali bilo pa proslo kao i vadjenje estradiola pred punkciju. Nisam osobno pitala ali prica se da su kolale razne dezinformacije a vjerovatno i pacijenti znaju biti naporni pa nazivaju svaki dan .


nisu pacijenti naporni već prema Zakonu o pravima pacijenata imaju pravo na informaciju.

http://www.zakon.hr/z/255/Zakon-o-za...ava-pacijenata
Pravo na obaviještenost
Članak 8.
Pacijent ima pravo na potpunu obaviještenost o:
– svome zdravstvenom stanju, uključujući medicinsku pro cjenu rezultata i ishoda određenoga dijagnostičkog ili terapijskog postupka,
– preporučenim pregledima i zahvatima te planiranim datumima za njihovo obavljanje,
– mogućim prednostima i rizicima obavljanja ili neobav ljanja preporučenih pregleda i zahvata,
– svome pravu na odlučivanje o preporučenim pregledima ili zahvatima,
– mogućim zamjenama za preporučene postupke,
– tijeku postupaka prilikom pružanja zdravstvene zaštite,
– daljnjem tijeku pružanja zdravstvene zaštite,
– preporučenom načinu života,
– pravima iz zdravstvenoga osiguranja i postupcima za ostva rivanje tih prava.
Pacijent ima pravo dobiti obavijesti na način koji mu je razumljiv s obzirom na dob, obrazovanje i mentalne sposobnosti.
Pacijenti s invaliditetom imaju pravo dobiti obavijesti u njima pristupačnom obliku.
Članak 9.
Obavijesti iz članka 8. stavka 1. ovoga Zakona na usmeni zahtjev pacijenta obvezan je dati zdravstveni radnik visoke stručne spreme koji pacijentu izravno pruža određeni oblik zdravstvene usluge.

Članak 11.
Tijekom pružanja zdravstvene zaštite, nakon svakog pregleda i zahvata, pacijent ima pravo na obaviještenost o uspjehu, odnosno, neuspjehu i rezultatu pregleda ili zahvata kao i o razlozima za eventualnu različitost tih rezultata od očekivanih.


http://www.zakon.hr/z/255/Zakon-o-za...ava-pacijenata

----------


## Inesz

edit:
neostaje članak 10. Zakona o pravu pacijenata

Članak 10.
Pacijent ima uvijek pravo tražiti drugo stručno mišljenje o svome zdravstvenom stanju, sukladno odredbi članka 8. stavka 1. ovoga Zakona.
Drugo stručno mišljenje iz stavka 1. ovoga članka, pacijentu je, na usmeni ili pisani zahtjev, obvezan dati svaki zdravstveni radnik visoke stručne spreme i odgovarajuće specijalizacije, koji nije sudjelovao u izravnom pružanju određenog oblika zdravstvene usluge pacijentu iz članka 9. ovoga Zakona.


Zakon ima i Kaznene odredbe:
V. KAZNENE ODREDBE

Članak 41.
Novčanom kaznom u iznosu od 10.000,00 do 50.000,00 kuna kaznit će se za prekršaj zdravstvena ustanova ako:
1. uskrati pacijentu pravo na obaviještenost iz članka 8. ovoga Zakona,
2. uskrati pacijentu pravo na podatak o imenu te specijalizaciji osobe koja mu izravno pruža zdravstvenu zaštitu (članak 12.),
3. uskrati pacijentu pravo na prihvaćanje ili odbijanje pojedinog dijagnostičkog, odnosno terapijskog postupka protivno članku 16. – 18. ovoga Zakona,
4. postupi suprotno odredbama članka 17. stavka 3. ovoga Zakona,
5. obavlja znanstveno istraživanje nad pacijentom protivno odredbama članka 19. – 21. ovoga Zakona,
6. obavlja zahvat na ljudskom genomu protivno članku 22. ovoga Zakona,
7. uskrati uvid u medicinsku dokumentaciju protivno članku 23. i članku 24. stavku 1. i 2. ovoga Zakona,
8. povrijedi pravo na povjerljivost podataka iz članka 25. ovoga Zakona,
9. uskrati pacijentu pravo na održavanje osobnih kontakata ili povrijedi zabranu posjete određenoj osobi ili osobama (članak 26.),
10.uskrati pacijentu pravo na samovoljno napuštanje zdravstvene ustanove protivno članku 27. ovoga Zakona,
11.uskrati pacijentu pravo na privatnost (članak 28.).
Za prekršaj iz stavka 1. ovoga članka kaznit će se novčanom kaznom u iznosu od 5.000,00 do 10.000,00 kuna i odgovorna osoba u zdravstvenoj ustanovi.
Za prekršaj iz stavka 1. ovoga članka kaznit će se novčanom kaznom u iznosu od 10.000,00 do 50.000,00 kuna i trgovačko društvo koje obavlja zdravstvenu djelatnost sukladno Zakonu o zdravstvenoj zaštiti.
Za prekršaj iz stavka 1. ovoga članka kaznit će se novčanom kaznom u iznosu od 5.000,00 do 10.000,00 kuna i odgovorna osoba u trgovačkom društvu koja obavlja zdravstvenu djelatnost.
Za prekršaj iz stavka 1. točke 1., 3., 4., 5. – 8. i 11. ovoga članka kaznit će se novčanom kaznom u iznosu od 5.000,00 do 10.000,00 kuna i privatni zdravstveni radnik.
Članak 42.
Novčanom kaznom u iznosu od 5.000,00 do 10.000,00 kuna kaznit će za prekršaj zdravstveni radnik ako:
1. na zahtjev pacijenta uskrati obavijest (članak 9.),
2. na zahtjev pacijenta uskrati pravo na drugo stručno mišljenje (članak 10. stavak 2.),
3. postupi suprotno odredbama članka 17. stavka 3. ovoga Zakona,
4. ne upiše podatak o namjeri pacijenta da napusti zdravstvenu ustanovu ili ne upiše podatak o samovoljnom napuštanju zdravstvene ustanove bez najave pacijenta (članak 27. stavak 4.).


Pa, sad, da vidimo smije li se pacijenticama i pacijentima-neplodnom paru- uskraćivati pravo na pravovremenu  informaciju o obavljenom postupku liječenja neplodnosti i uskratiti dati informacije na zahtjeva o tome:

-kako je protekao zahvat aspiracije jajnih stanica
-koliko su u postupku dobili jajnih stanica i kakva je kvaliteta jajnih stanica
-kakva je kvaliteta spermiograma
-kakva je vrsta invitro oplodnje rađena (oplodnja klasičnim IVF-om ili ICSI)
-koliko je embrija dobiveno
-kakva je kvaliteta dobivenih embrija
-kada se planira transfer embrija
...

Jednako vrijedi i za sve druge postupke tijekom liječenja neplodnosti.


Neshvatljivo je da u 21. stoljeću neplodni parovi moraju čekati 3 dana od trenutkka obavljenog zahvata aspiracije kako bi saznali informacije o broju i kavaliteti spolnih stanica i dobivenih embrija.

----------


## bubicazubica

sretno!!!!!!!



> Evo da se javim, transfer obavljen, jedan sedmostanični slatkiš vraćen. preporuka mirovanje. kako, ne znam! bebač se još dosta nosi, suprug sutra odlazi na teren, morat ću se preselit kod mojih, barem do bete.Što se tiče utrogestana, nije bilo pitanje imam li ga, već samo imam li utrogestan ili neki gel, nešto. Rekla sam da nisam donijela, reko dok. da piše na nalazu. Nije pisalo pa mi je poklonio 6 komada za taj dan. Jučer, 0 dan malo ležanja, danas već ošla na posao , sutra isto, vikend ću se primiriti....

----------


## innu

> Neshvatljivo je da u 21. stoljeću neplodni parovi moraju čekati 3 dana od trenutkka obavljenog zahvata aspiracije kako bi saznali informacije o broju i kavaliteti spolnih stanica i dobivenih embrija.


Tako je. Hvala Inesz, hvala pak na odgovoru.
 Pa se ja tako nadam, pošto sam sigurna da je ovo još uvijek rado čitana tema od naših dragih ljudi iz KBC Rijeka  :Bye: , da će se i naše negodovanje na ovu nebuloznu odluku prenjeti na pravu adresu.

----------


## innu

Njoka sretno

----------


## pak

Hvala Inesz   :Smile:   sve znam i slazem se, i kao innu nadam se da ce poruka doci do pravih usiju-ociju. A bilo bi lijepo kada bi letci sa tim informacijama bili dostupni i u bolnicama a ne samo kod dr. opce prakse !

----------


## Argente

Je li ovo specijalnost samo riječke klinike?
Ajde innu, ne bilo ti zapovjeđeno, pitaj ovo i po drugim klinikama pa ćemo napisati rezultat ovdje da zainteresirani ne trebaju puno tražit  :Grin:

----------


## Argente

:sherlock:  saznaje:

- Vinogradsku se može zvati svaki dan
- SD se može zvati dan nakon punkcije
...

----------


## Snekica

Neznam kako je sad ali Petrovu se zvalo bez problema

----------


## vatra86

Molit cu da procitaju i da se u nekim klinikama prva fm radi 3 DC kako bi mogli odrediti stimulaciju, mozda bi onima kojima ne treba jaka stim dali onoj kojoj itekako treba..

----------


## red pepper

Ja ne kužim nešto oko ovog vađenja bete..Taj datum koji oni stave za vađenje, da li je to u biti samo preporuka ili šta?
Mogu li ja tjedan dana ranije izvaditi i odnijeti im tu mizeriju na humanu i nikom ništa? Ili uz nekakavu bukvicu laganu,al lako za to..Ili treba kod vađenja pokazati nalaz na kojem piše kad treba izvaditi? Jer sam vadila samo privatno,a sad bi na uputnicu pa ne znam..

Jer nema šanse da se do 1.8. bomboniram  estrofemom ako nije nužno..to je jedan jaako zao lijek..barem mu tako kaže  polametarski životopis u kutiji  :Grin:

----------


## pak

Red pa odi po uputnicu kod svog gin. i onda sa njom mozes vaditi betu kad god hoces. Krv ko krv. Briga njih u labu. koji je tebi dnt. Samo ako je prerano pa niska morati ces ponavljati. Ja sam radi sebe vadila tjedan dana ranije privatno i onda na uputnicu kako je pisalo u preporuci..

----------


## red pepper

> Red pa odi po uputnicu kod svog gin. i onda sa njom mozes vaditi betu kad god hoces. Krv ko krv. Briga njih u labu. koji je tebi dnt. Samo ako je prerano pa niska morati ces ponavljati. Ja sam radi sebe vadila tjedan dana ranije privatno i onda na uputnicu kako je pisalo u preporuci..


Ma da ispadne da je ima,al da je niska vadila bi bez beda opet privatno svaka dva dana ako treba..Al mi se ne plaća 200 kunića za colu zero  :Laughing:  a i ne pije mi se estrofem duže nego je nužno..
A zašto si ti najprije vadila privatno pa onda na uputnicu? Zašto si opet ako je bila negativna ? Bolje da si i ti prvo na uputnicu pa da se nešto pokazalo da onda izvadiš opet privatno...

----------


## Aerin

Red ja sam radila doma test i kada je bio negativan stala sam s utrogestanom (u mom slucaju) jer mi se nije dalo gurati to jos tak dugo i odgađati M iako sam htjela.
Uputnicu za betu nisam mogla dobiti 2 puta pa nisam ni pitala.

Iduci put (dobitni) sam ti ja lijepo nazvala gin za betu i prije nego sam znala da sam trudna  :Laughing:  narucio me da dođem po njum 31.12 a 3.1 sam vadila betu i s tim nalazom sam onda isla na humanu.
Sestra ti tada vidi betu i izračuna kada da dođeš na pregled.

Znaci ako mozes dobiti 2 uputnice vadi prvu betu sama kad misliš da trebaš, a ako je potitivna ponovi ju za 2 dana ako te zanima duplanje i onda još jednom na datum kada ti je dr napisao

----------


## red pepper

> Red ja sam radila doma test i kada je bio negativan stala sam s utrogestanom (u mom slucaju) jer mi se nije dalo gurati to jos tak dugo i odgađati M iako sam htjela.
> Uputnicu za betu nisam mogla dobiti 2 puta pa nisam ni pitala.
> 
> Iduci put (dobitni) sam ti ja lijepo nazvala gin za betu i prije nego sam znala da sam trudna  narucio me da dođem po njum 31.12 a 3.1 sam vadila betu i s tim nalazom sam onda isla na humanu.
> Sestra ti tada vidi betu i izračuna kada da dođeš na pregled.
> 
> Znaci ako mozes dobiti 2 uputnice vadi prvu betu sama kad misliš da trebaš, a ako je potitivna ponovi ju za 2 dana ako te zanima duplanje i onda još jednom na datum kada ti je dr napisao


Od moje ginićke ne mogu dobit niti jednu  ( a kamoli dvije  :Shock:  ) uputnicu za vađenje bete jer ona to ne daje, za nju je beta obična brojka, a jedini dokaz trudnoće je njezin super ultrazvuk koji naplaćuje po super cijeni..
I zato ovu jednu jedinu koju mi je Mane dao moram čuvat ko oko u glavi i racionalno iskoristit  :Grin:

----------


## red pepper

> Red ne zahebavaj brzo ces biti i ti trbušasta..
> Tvrdoglava si kao i ja  i kad sam popišala sjenu mm mi je rekao da umišljam tak dok nisam popišala digitalca nismo ni on ni ja vjerovali, a kad smo vidili kolika je beta nismo mogli naći cestu za zaobilaznicu


Ajde,ajde sjećam se ja priče s Manetom i malim Božićnim čudom  :Laughing: ..Po toj priči on igra za moj tim,a ti si u timu optimist   :Wink:

----------


## vatra86

Red, a pa ako ne pise datum na up vadi kaf hoces.. Meni je Mane dao za vadim za tocno 2 tjedna, 9 dnt popiskila + a 15 dnt vadila betu.

----------


## Aerin

Red ja sam pesimist..samo sam se salila s Manetom, nisam mislila da ce se to ostvariti  :Laughing: 

Znam da ti gin ne da uputnice za betu al sam mislila da se nesto promjenilo.

Ja sam imala hrpu testova s ebaya pa ako jos nisi nabavila vrijeme ti je jer ces s ovima nasim bankrotirat.

Ponavljaj svaki dan testove do bete ako bude prvi pozitivan i gledaj kako tamne.

Moj 12dpo 


i za usporedbu ovaj je na dan bete 

Donji, gornji je dan prije..

Sretnoooo

----------


## kameleon

Petrovu možeš zvati dan nakon punkcije,biologicu, da ti kaže koliko se js oplodilo

----------


## red pepper

Vatra,ne kuzim kako oni to lupaju te datume? Tebi dva tjedna,meni tri tjedna..svasta..ma isla sam pogledat,na uputnicu nije napisao datum tako da cu vadit prije..

Aerin-ja to express rijesim..pisam jedan na 12dnt i na 14dnt vadim betu..bio pozitivan ili negativan..tako sam i prosli put..

----------


## Argente

> saznaje:
> 
> - Vinogradsku se može zvati svaki dan
> - SD se može zvati dan nakon punkcije
> ...


dodajem:
- Petrovu se može zvati
- VV se može zvati

----------


## pak

> A zašto si ti najprije vadila privatno pa onda na uputnicu? Zašto si opet ako je bila negativna ? Bolje da si i ti prvo na uputnicu pa da se nešto pokazalo da onda izvadiš opet privatno...


Pa kao i Aerin vadila sam ranije da se skinem sa utrica. Preporuka je bila za tri tjedna vaditi. Test je bio negativan pa sam to potvrdila betom. Na uputnicu sam vadila jer sam bila na bolovanju i nije mi se zurilo na posao. Tih tjedan dana vise mi je bilo taman da se priberem  :Trep trep: .

----------


## vatra86

Red, sad mozes pisat i ranije kad je blastica..

----------


## red pepper

ma znam..ali ovako će biti nekako nedvojbeno šta je,a šta nije..sve ono prije mi je ipak (bar u mojoj blesavoj glavi) mrvicu dvojbeno, dovoljno da se ne usudim stati sa utrićima i estrofemom..a ionako se ne nadam ničemu pa mi dan gore dole više-manje..baš bih htjela da se i ja jednom mogu nadati i iščekivati i bit na iglama...jer to i je poanta svega na kraju krajeva..A ja već iskalkulirala cijeli ratni plan do kraja 2014.. ma budala..

----------


## Inesz

testovi za rano otkrivanje trudnoće su kvalitativni ne kvantitativni testovi. to znači da se prema nijansi boje testne crtice ne može zaključivati o rastu ili padu vrijednosti bhcg-a.

----------


## Aerin

> testovi za rano otkrivanje trudnoće su kvalitativni ne kvantitativni testovi. to znači da se prema nijansi boje testne crtice ne može zaključivati o rastu ili padu vrijednosti bhcg-a.



Moji su tamnili jbg ne smim sliku stavit, moze se pratit s njima, a i s novim CB digital koji pokazuje tjedne ali nisam to htjela reci vec ako je sjena tu isla bi odmah vaditi betu ako je nema ne bi.

Jedno je kada je preko hzzo a drugo kada moras privatno platiti.. Jedino ako bi Red prvu od Maneta potrosila odmah pa ako je pozitivna iduci put platila..

----------


## Argente

Puštam vam ovaj chat zato jer su tu dvije specifično riječke situacije:
1. najkasniji datum vađenja bete u HR, radi kojeg žene često vade betu na svoju ruku i *o svom trošku* ranije
2. primarna ginekologinja E.Š. koja ne poštuje nalaz specijalista tj. direktivu za vađenje bete iako je obavezna - *obavezna je, jel' da*?

----------


## boss of me

red, bolje iskoristit prvo soc. poslije će ti biti lakše dati novac ako se pokaže da ima potrebe za ponavljanjem bete.

argenete, jel' E.Š. na piramidi? mislim da nijednu drugu tih inicijala ne znam, a baš sam kod nje, tako da mi je ova informacija itekako korisna.

----------


## red pepper

Ma samo me zanimalo da li mogu na uputnicu vaditi i prije datuma koji mi je stavio na nalaz jer nisam jos vadila na uputnicu..ja cu izvadit samo na tu uputnicu,nista necu placat..

A da,ta ginekologica je tocno ta na piramidi i ne daje uputnice za betu..

----------


## Argente

Nagađam, zato jer ona ima najskuplji ultrazvuk u gradu  :Laughing:

----------


## Argente

...kad smo kod toga...i dalje nitko od njih ne izdaje račun, ili možda netko ima suprotno iskustvo?

----------


## nina70

Ja sam dobila račun, ali nisam pacijent od gore navedene.

----------


## Inesz

pa, riječanke šta se čeka? zašto tu primarnu koja ne daje uputnice betu i koja naplaćuje uz svojim pacijenticama ne krenete prijavljivat inspekciji ministarstva zdravstva?

----------


## boss of me

ona sad daje račun (ponekad), ali se za ultrazvuk naručuje izvan radnog vremena. 

red, mislim da te nitko neće pitati kad bi trebala vaditi ako ti na uputnici ništa ne piše, tako da bih ja išla ranije, svakako.

----------


## Frćka

> Ma samo me zanimalo da li mogu na uputnicu vaditi i prije datuma koji mi je stavio na nalaz jer nisam jos vadila na uputnicu..ja cu izvadit samo na tu uputnicu,nista necu placat..
> 
> A da,ta ginekologica je tocno ta na piramidi i ne daje uputnice za betu..


Mene isto ovo zanima. Naime, ja sam prošli put vadila naravno ranije, na 11dnt i 14dnt. Kad sam sestri donijela nalaze, osim što je bila sretna i čestitala na poz. beti, vratila me je da dođem sa službenom betom s datumom koji piše na nalazu. S druge strane dr.V. nije bilo jasno zašto sam toliko puta vadila betu, šta nisam prijavila samo ovu prvu, bez obzira na nalaz i datum na njemu. Bilo mi je glupo reć da me sestra vratila jer je sjedila iza njega i šutila.
A što se tiče izdavanja uputnica za betu, tvoja gin mora poštovat nalaz koji joj doneseš. Ja pokupim uputnicu za betu već na sam dan transfera, ovaj put i od zamjene, bez pogovora. Očigledno štedi uputnice, nema to veze s betom. Inzistiraj, vidjet ćeš da ćeš dobit. Meni je opća od MM malo isto teška... pokušala se izvuć i od putnih...morala je dat sve.

----------


## red pepper

> Mene isto ovo zanima. Naime, ja sam prošli put vadila naravno ranije, na 11dnt i 14dnt. Kad sam sestri donijela nalaze, osim što je bila sretna i čestitala na poz. beti, vratila me je da dođem sa službenom betom s datumom koji piše na nalazu. S druge strane dr.V. nije bilo jasno zašto sam toliko puta vadila betu, šta nisam prijavila samo ovu prvu, bez obzira na nalaz i datum na njemu. Bilo mi je glupo reć da me sestra vratila jer je sjedila iza njega i šutila.
> A što se tiče izdavanja uputnica za betu, tvoja gin mora poštovat nalaz koji joj doneseš. Ja pokupim uputnicu za betu već na sam dan transfera, ovaj put i od zamjene, bez pogovora. Očigledno štedi uputnice, nema to veze s betom. Inzistiraj, vidjet ćeš da ćeš dobit. Meni je opća od MM malo isto teška... pokušala se izvuć i od putnih...morala je dat sve.


Inzistirala sam. Bila sam 2 puta kod nje. Sestra mi je odmah rekla da ova to nikada nikome nije dala.Rekla je da ju Vlašić i Manestar slobodno nazovu pa da će ona i njima objasniti zašto beta nije nikakav dokaz trudnoće i da iz tog razloga ona samo ultrazvuk priznaje i ništa više..Šanse nije bilo da ju da.

Ja sam prošli put privatno izvadila betu na 12dnt i već sam isti taj dan bila na konzultacijama,a još ni menstruaciju nisam dobila..Mane je samo rekao da vidi da mi se negdje užasno žuri..da je bila pozitivna kojim slučajem onda bi mi sigurno tražio da se ponovi,al sam znala da nije pa me nije bilo briga..

Što se prijavljivanja socijalne ginekologice tiče ja to cijelo vrijeme imam u planu,ali tek kad se preselim kod druge jer kod ove podižem samo recepte i vadim briseve..A njena sestra je presavršena i žao joj je moje situacije pa me uvijek ugura za briseve za par dana iako je sve krcato, telefonom izdaje recepte i još mi je 100 m od kuće..Tako da sam malo inertna po pitanju prebacivanja..A kad prijavim svakako će to biti anonimna prijava jer ipak je ona u vezi s onom njuškom iz kbc-a pa mi još samo treba da mi se taj zainati nekom prilikom..

----------


## boss of me

red, kao da sebe čitam. sestra je stvarno super!
s obzirom na situaciju sa soc. gin. u ri, ne znam kome bih ni išla, zato sam tu još uvijek. 

nego, koliko onda još do bete?

----------


## Frćka

Ma ona nek svoje mišljenje drži za sebe, nego šta je beta nego dokaz da je trudnoća prisutna. Tebi je beta nalaz s kojim dogovaraš na humanoj utz, bez tog nalaza i pozitivne vrijednosti, ne možeš ga dogovorit, bilo to po njenom mišljenu dokaz trudnoće ili ne, što se u ovom slučaju nju niti ne pita.

----------


## red pepper

> Ma ona nek svoje mišljenje drži za sebe, nego šta je beta nego dokaz da je trudnoća prisutna. Tebi je beta nalaz s kojim dogovaraš na humanoj utz, bez tog nalaza i pozitivne vrijednosti, ne možeš ga dogovorit, bilo to po njenom mišljenu dokaz trudnoće ili ne, što se u ovom slučaju nju niti ne pita.


Ma kužim ja tebe,al ona ne da i to je to..ne da i gotovo..I nema razgovora s njom o tome..Ja sam bila..a znaš i sama da ja ne odustajem tako lako..da nisam riješila problem drugačije onda bi se već odavno preselila kod druge i nju prijavila,a ovako koristim njene prednosti za sada..

----------


## Frćka

Red,možda možemo obje na moju uputnicu! :Laughing: 
Inače info svima za vađenje bete (ovo je zbog arđine metle), s tom uputnicom direktno na vađenje, ne treba čekati red.

----------


## vatra86

Pa zena zarađuje na uzv-ovima... Da li si trudna ili ne ona napravi uzv i naplati, ovako,ako izvadis betu i neg je ne treba raditi ni uzv... He he... Svakako za prijaviti..

----------


## Tena789

> Nova-pa ne pise datum jer si vjerojatno danas dobila nalaz pa se odnosi na danas 
> 
> Aerin-ima on i skoro 10 vise


Manestar ima 48 g.,Vlašić 47g. a i Smiljanica je tu njihova generacija

----------


## red pepper

Da,mudra je ona..ako zeni ne da uputnicu za betu zena bi morala platit privatno 200kn..pa onda ce izabrat svakako radije njen ultrazvuk za 250kn..treba ju prijavit,ali to ocito vec godinama tako klapa i nitko se u nju ne dira..vjerojatno ima njen dragi nekakav utjecaj u cijeloj toj stvari,nemam pojma..

Ovo za njihove godine znam,ali grdo mi ipak crno na bijelo izgleda ovo 48,ne pase mu uz lice,hehe.

----------


## pak

Hm, a ja mislila da je moja gin teska. Inace za nesto slicno je jedna poznanica dobila savjet da ode do HZZO-a i trazi povrat novca uz predocenje racuna i nalaza specijalista. To cisto da se nesto pokrene jer onda tamo pitaju sta i zasto nije islo na uputnicu. Pa kada im se objasni ako su imalo revni oni salju upit ginekologu i u krajnjem slucaju traze od nje da refondira. Pa onda neka njima objasni kako beta nije dokaz trudnoce. I uostalom koliko god to ruzno zvucalo sta ima ona uopce misliti i propitkivati nalaz specijalista.

----------


## Argente

Sad ste se totalno razularile. Na Odbrojavanje!  :oklagija:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Da red ako ti da račun onda ti taj novac odi pravdati od HZZO-a dobro ti kaže Pak u slučaju da ne izda račun ti nedaj ni pare, jer kako bi rekao naš bivši ministar f.  "bez računa se ne računa"

----------


## Argente

> Sad ste se totalno razularile. Na Odbrojavanje!


Vidim da nije jasno na što se odnosi ovaj moj komentar. Odnosi se na postove koje sam već prebacila na Odbrojavanje.

----------


## Argente

nina70, tko je tvoja primarna ginekologinja, čini se da je jedna od rijetkih koja izdaje račun za UZV?

----------


## red pepper

> Da red ako ti da račun onda ti taj novac odi pravdati od HZZO-a dobro ti kaže Pak u slučaju da ne izda račun ti nedaj ni pare, jer kako bi rekao naš bivši ministar f.  "bez računa se ne računa"


Mimi neću ja kod nje na ultrazvuk niti sam ikad bila..Iz principa..Čeka se po 3-4 sata da joj još moram nakon toga platit i onda ići tražiti povrat na hzzo gdje se čeka još 3-4 sata..Idem privatno i za 100-200 kn više što platim me pregleda Vlastelić i ne čekam ništa i imam ljudski pristup..Nije mi žao potrošiti novce na te stvari jednom godišnje..

A ako ikad zatrudnim ionako se mislim držat Maneta ko pijan plota pa me ona opet ne interesira..Ali onaj tko ide kod socijalnog ginekologa jer ne može/ne želi kod privatnika svakako treba inzistirati na računu i tražiti povrat!

----------


## nina70

Ona koju niko ne voli osim mene :D Domika.
A ako je ona gore o kojoj ste pričale Škunca, mojoj frendici je uvijek davala uputnicu za betu. Jedino ako joj je to neka nova fora pa zadnje vrijeme zehebava.

----------


## Frćka

Meni sad nista nije jasno, uzv se placa, sta su one privatnici ili?

----------


## nina70

Navodno color dopler mogu naplaćivat.

----------


## red pepper

Mozda se inati takvima poput mene koji samo uputnice skupljaju,a placaju ultrazvuk nekom drugom,haha..

----------


## Argente

A smiju naplaćivati, to je valjda ta kvaka što Nina govori, ali mi možemo odbiti njihov i tražiti uputnicu za UZV na poliklinici, to moraju dati. Valjda im HZZO ne pokriva troškove UZV-a ili štogod...ali oni još ni račun ne izdaju, za to pak nema nikakvog opravdanja!

----------


## Frćka

Mi u cambierijevoj ne plaćamo uzv pa mi nije jasno šta ovo vrijedi od ordinacije do ordinacije? Šta je to moguće?

----------


## Newbie

Mislim da uzv mogu naplaćivati oni koji su ga sami kupili. Ne znam odakle uzv u cambierievoj, al š. ga je kupila sama, pa onda valjda smije i naplaćivati.
Iako, bilo bi lijepo da barem izda račun...

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Mislim da uzv mogu naplaćivati oni koji su ga sami kupili. Ne znam odakle uzv u cambierievoj, al š. ga je kupila sama, pa onda valjda smije i naplaćivati.
> Iako, bilo bi lijepo da barem izda račun...


Ne ovo ti uopće nije istina provjereno sa HZZO-om dakle oni ne smiju naplaćivati UZV ako pacijent kod njih ima karton kupili oni taj UZV sami ili ne, smiju naplaćivati samo vanjskim pacijentima koji dođu na pregled i to uz obavezan račun!

----------


## red pepper

Ali ja sam to o plaćanju čula sa više strana i za više ginekologa.Si sigurna da je baš zabranjeno? Jer ja znam da ti ona mora dati na izbor ili platiti kod nje ili da ti da uputnicu za polikliniku..Mislim da to sa plaćanjem ne smije biti jedini izbor za pacijenta..
Ja znam da Škunca izvan radnog vremena dovede svog dragog tamo i onda on radi ultrazvuk kod nje..Ne znam da li baš socijalni ginekolog tako nešto smije raditi..

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Ali ja sam to o plaćanju čula sa više strana i za više ginekologa.Si sigurna da je baš zabranjeno? Jer ja znam da ti ona mora dati na izbor ili platiti kod nje ili da ti da uputnicu za polikliniku..Mislim da to sa plaćanjem ne smije biti jedini izbor za pacijenta..
> Ja znam da Škunca izvan radnog vremena dovede svog dragog tamo i onda on radi ultrazvuk kod nje..Ne znam da li baš socijalni ginekolog tako nešto smije raditi..


da sigurna sam jer je to isto radio naš ginekolog i onda smo se raspitali u HZZO-u, uglavnom ni on nije izdavao račun za te svoje usluge a šta mislite zašto ga nije izdavao zato jer to ne smije raditi, da je to sve legalno on bi mogao izdati račun za svoje usluge. Imao je i inspekciju pozvanu puno puta ali valjda ga je teško uhvatiti u prekršaju.Kad bi izdao račun e onda bi sve bilo crno na bijelo i tek bi onda pobrao kaznu

----------


## boss of me

ne znam što je dotična napravila da se "legalizira" ali mi je nedavno izdala račun. tako da očito postoji neka siva zona u kojoj je dopušteno zarađivati na pregledu iako za to isto prima plaću.

----------


## nina32

A ti lijepo s tim računom ( originalom) i s kopijom svog tekućeg računa pravac u HZZO i predaj  zahtjev za refundaciju novaca. To što radi dotična sramotno je i ilegalno. Imam informacije da joj je već bila porezna, ali očito je "pojeo vuk magare" kad se praksa nastavlja.

----------


## Newbie

Ne znam.. Ja sam na više strana čula da ga smiju naplaćivati ako su ga sami kupili. To mi je nekako i logično... Pa uložio si svoje novce u to. Al onda treba izdati račun..

----------


## nina32

Jok, kažu iz HZZO-a ono isto što je malo prije napisala Mali Mimi- kupio ti iz vlastitih resursa uzv ili ne, ne smiješ naplaćivati uslugu korištenja istog.  Postoji službena stranica hzzo-a, na kojoj među ostalim zanimljivostima postoji i mogućnost postavljanja pitanja.    Bilo bi lijepo kad bi se njihov odgovor prikačio ovdje pa da svi ga svi vide. Ajd' Red pitaj ih zašto ti primarni ginekolog uskraćuje uputnicu za  betu koju ti je propisao specijalist humane  reprodukcije?

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Ne znam.. Ja sam na više strana čula da ga smiju naplaćivati ako su ga sami kupili. To mi je nekako i logično... Pa uložio si svoje novce u to. Al onda treba izdati račun..


Ona može vratiti to što je uložila od vanjskih pacijenata koji dolaze tamo a da nemaju karton kod nje, čim ti imaš karton tamo znači da ona dobiva za tebe glavarinu i skidaju ti svaki mjesec, ako si zaposlena, podosta od plaće za usluge liječenja u što bi i posjet ginekologu spadao, e sad ako se tebi čini logično da ti pored sveg toga moraš iskeširati 200-250 kn po pregledu onda Ok, ali meni to nije logično!
Ja bih radije dala i 400 kn ali privatniku onda kad ja odlučim da ću mu platiti a ne zato što moram i što nemam drugog izbora...zamisli da su svi takvi pa šta bi onda ona sirotinja koja zaradi jedva za osnovne potrebe kod kog bi se oni trebali pregledavati

----------


## nina70

Mislim da se malo nepravedno napalo samo na jednu ginekologicu. Moje "istraživanje" je pokazalo da svi, ali baš svi koji imaju bolji uzv naplaćuju. Oni koji nemaju 3D ne naplaćuju, ali ni trudnice ne dobiju kvalitetan pregled. Pregled traje 5 min, nema slike, nema mjera bebe....kao da smo u 80-ima. Trudnica kojoj prati trudnoću takav ginekolog obavezno bar tri puta posjeti nekog privatnika i iskešira za to cca 1500 kn.

----------


## vita22

Mali mimi na spomen našeg ginekologa moja kuma je kod njega plaćala uzv i bila ljuta na to i ja sam nakon toga zvala HZZO rekli su da ima pravo naplaćivati uzv jer je u njegovu vlasništvu ali da treba davati račune pogotovo trudnicama jer imaju pravo povrata novca kad ga je nazvala da joj izda račune za sve uzv šta on ne može unazad 9 mj....drugo jutro je našla u sandučiću u koverti sve novce vraćene osobno ih je dostavio

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Mislim da se malo nepravedno napalo samo na jednu ginekologicu. Moje "istraživanje" je pokazalo da svi, ali baš svi koji imaju bolji uzv naplaćuju. Oni koji nemaju 3D ne naplaćuju, ali ni trudnice ne dobiju kvalitetan pregled. Pregled traje 5 min, nema slike, nema mjera bebe....kao da smo u 80-ima. Trudnica kojoj prati trudnoću takav ginekolog obavezno bar tri puta posjeti nekog privatnika i iskešira za to cca 1500 kn.


Ma nisam ja napala konkretno nju samo me sve to skupa jako nervira, taj njihov rad na crno, kažem i moj ginekolog je takav zato nisam ni odabrala njega za vođenje trudnoće jer mi se nije dalo natezati oko računa pa sam radije vodila kod privatnika trudnoću i na kraju me došlo tu negdje što se love tiče (kod njega bi pred kraj išla svaki 2. dan na UZV pa bi platila ohoho više, ovako sam išla na Polikliniku).
Vita ja ne kužim a zašto onda lijepo ne izda račun ako to može, pa zar je to tako teško? Koliko ja znam nikome od mojih prijateljica i poznanica nije izdao račun

----------


## vita22

Mali mimi pa stavlja pare u džep ne kažu bezveze da mu jahta vozi na uzv pogon

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Mali mimi pa stavlja pare u džep ne kažu bezveze da mu jahta vozi na uzv pogon


 :Laughing:

----------


## innu

> Mali mimi pa stavlja pare u džep ne kažu bezveze da mu jahta vozi na uzv pogon


Joj meni  :Laughing: 
I moja naplaćuje, ali uredno izdaje račune. Istu informaciju sam i ja dobila kao i vita22 od HZZO, dakle ako je uzv u njihovu vlasništvu imaju pravo naplaćivati.

----------


## Frćka

Meni i dalje nije jasno, a ništa čudno inače!  :Grin:  Kako u njihovom vlasništvu? U vlasništvu ordinacije koja je pod Ministarstvom zdravstva inače ili baš privatnom vlasništvu te ginekologice? Pa šta mogu primat plaću od Ministarstva, bit njihovi zaposlenici i kupiti uzv s čijim parama? Od participacija ili vlastitih privatnih sredstava kupiti uzv i naplaćivati! I dalje, kod moje je dobar uzv, 3D, sličice, niko ne plaća
Šta to znači, ako neki aparat u bolnici nedostaje, neki dr. ga kupi, može nam naplaćivati? Baš sam se uhvatila...

----------


## nina32

I nek' si se uhvatila. Treba raščistiti neke stvari (pa makar i na ovom topicu). Svi mi radiše itekako izdvajamo za zdravstveno osiguranje.Plus za dodatno osiguranje.  Kad čujem ovakve stvari kosa mi se na glavi diže. To je po meni u rangu ovog. Profesor tjelesnog u osnovoj ili srednjoj školi kupio o svom trošku jednu spravu, recimo fitness flayer pa lijepo krenuo naplaćivati svojim učenicima uslugu korištenja istog. Tko neće ne mora , a tko hoće -nek'plati. Ja kupio.TO MOJE.

----------


## Frćka

Pa to mi nije jasno, u školi je silnim dopisima od našeg Min stizalo strogo zabranjeno reklamiranje bilo čega što se naplaćuje...znači neko izvana nudi instrukcije recimo za državnu maturu, mi nesmijemo dat tu info...a kamoli da tipa tvog primjera, kupim printer i klincima u pol cijene čak printam i uvezujem maturalne radove...pa otkaz automatski...zato toliko i pitam jer mi nije jasno...kamo zapravo onda idu ti novci, privatni džep ili?

----------


## nina32

Novci idu u jahtu na uzv pogon , kako već rekoše naše drage bodulice :Smile: 
E i ovo s printerom je također odličan primjer. Da to netko u školi napravi svi bi digli hajku, od učenika, roditelja, kolega profesora. Uslijedio bi otkaz automatski. A ovdje , ima osjećaj kao da postoji empatija s ginekologom, ginekologicom koji je kupio /kupila  uzv iz vlastitog džepa, odnosno da je posve razumljivo i opravdano da ga može naplaćivati . Zar je ok da ti bilo tko izda račun za uslugu koja ti je besplatna? Jer ako je je to ok, odoh si po printer ili fitness flayer :Smile:  Sad smo stvarno otišle OT, ali da treba raspravljati o tome, definitvno treba!!!

----------


## Argente

Moj gin nema fitness flyer nego običan stari orbitrek, zato naplaćuje samo 50 kn  :Laughing:

----------


## nina70

Mimi, nisam mislila na tebe i slažem se sa svime što ste napisale o naplati i neizdavanju računa. Mene živcira što se oko svega nerviraju oni kojima njihovi gin.ne naplaćuju i oni koji dobivaju račune, a ove što bi trebale nešto reći..........muk. Možda je razlog što su žene prijavljivale nepravilnosti ali nadležne službe nisu radile svoj posao i na kraju je opet posran pacijent.

----------


## nova13

ja ću vam malo razbit ovu temu,zanima me akop sam jučer dobila m ima li kakve šanse da me sad naruče za fm ili je od prvog kolovoza kod njih ''ključ u bravi''
?

----------


## Antonella14

Nova 13,zovi sutra pa ćeš znati.Ja sam prošle godine preskočila osmi mjesec,jer su išli na godišnji.Rekli mi da dođem u devetom.

----------


## Antonella14

Znali li neko da li se može dobit povrat novca od socijalnog ili od HZZO-a.Morala sam kupit Crinone gel koji košta 380 kn,zato što je moja ginekologica na godišnjem,a zamjenska nije htjela da mi da recept.Ali sutra idem po uputnicu za betu,tako da će me i ta zamjenska čuti,a i ona moja kad dođe sa godišnjeg...glupača mi od početka pravi probleme  :oklagija:

----------


## nova13

a smiljanica mi na zadnjem postupku rekla da idemo odmah na novi postuak,a gledala je u kalendar i vidila je kad bi trebala m doć... a može li mene moja b olja polovica naručiti ili moram osobno? radim do 3 a nemogu telefonirat.. i dal meni sad treba nova d1 uputnica,ili vrijedi od prošlog postupka?

----------


## Argente

> Znali li neko da li se može dobit povrat novca od socijalnog ili od HZZO-a.Morala sam kupit Crinone gel koji košta 380 kn,zato što je moja ginekologica na godišnjem,a zamjenska nije htjela da mi da recept.Ali sutra idem po uputnicu za betu,tako da će me i ta zamjenska čuti,a i ona moja kad dođe sa godišnjeg...glupača mi od početka pravi probleme


Čisto sumnjam. Na dnu svakog nalaza sitnim slovima piše da liječnik primarne zaštite ima pravo zamijeniti preporučeni lijek drugim istog djelovanja ili sl. Ona ti je morala dati recept za Utrogestane onda.

----------


## a_je_to

Nova13, uputnica ti vrijedi godinu dana, nova treba za spermiogram svaki postupak.


> a smiljanica mi na zadnjem postupku rekla da idemo odmah na novi postuak,a gledala je u kalendar i vidila je kad bi trebala m doć... a može li mene moja b olja polovica naručiti ili moram osobno? radim do 3 a nemogu telefonirat.. i dal meni sad treba nova d1 uputnica,ili vrijedi od prošlog postupka?

----------


## cranky

> Moj gin nema fitness flyer nego običan stari orbitrek, zato naplaćuje samo 50 kn


Na ovo moram odgovorit  :Laughing:  Ima 3D Philipsov  :Laughing: 
A sjećam se kad ga je kupio, rečeno mi je da će sad godinu dana naplačivat 50 kn da malo povrati sredstva.... Tih godinu dana još traje, valjda već 10 godina  :Laughing: 
Nije fer, ne izdaje račun, ne opravdavam ga, ali ipak je više fer nego ovi drugi. Em je "samo" 50kn, em u trudnoći mi nikad ništa nije naplatio, a i kad sam visila kod njega na fm isto mi nije naplačivao....

----------


## jejja

Sto se tice naplate UZ stara doktorica na pehlinu u domu zdravlja je naplacivala,nisam nikad racun dobila niti mi je rekla da mogu ne platit vec otic npr napravit UZ u bolnicu(dr D) ..ova nova (dr Š) ne naplacuje,a u ovoj trudnoci sam ih bas dosta imala..

----------


## Kikica1

Vidim da se spominje E.Š., jest da upadam malo sa zakasnjenjem, ali...htjedoh rec da se onda nesto gadno kod nje promjenilo. Mozda vezano uz HZZO i ono s ogranicenim brojem uputnica, recepata i slicno. Ako je to jos aktuelno, a u nasem zdravstvu vjerujem da je i sve gore. Pred sest godina bez beda mi je davala sve uputnice za pretrage koje su bile narucene iz privatne klinike. Isto tako pred tri godine mi je bez problema pisala uputnice za vadjenje bete, istina, nisam betu nikada ponavljala ali sam uputnicu redovno dobivala i to je muz odlazio po nju. I za UTZ, nisam nikad dobila racun ali znam da je nekim mojim poznanicama na zahtjev izdavala i pred  sest godina i pred tri pa vjerojatno i sad i da su to cure mogle nekoc refundirati od HZZO. Istina je da i meni ide na zivce ono minimalno cekanje po 2-3 h i da jos dam 250kn jer sam skuzila da privatno dam 300 i budem odmah na redu ali sam svejedno vodila trudnoce kod nje i za to mi je bila zbilja okej i savjesna.

----------


## vatra86

Sta kazete, Vlašić do 15.9 na Go?

----------


## pak

> Sta kazete, Vlašić do 15.9 na Go?


Tocan datum neznam, ali prva polovica rujna sigurno.

----------


## Aerin

Aaaaaa opet ko lani  :Sad:  znaci necu se moc niti ponadati da me potrefi na porodu :tuzni:

----------


## njoka

Cure, ja sam betu vadila 28.7. Cekam prvi utz, al cujem da ce to vjerojatno biti nakon 18.8.cekam da mi sestre jave datum, imate li saznanja je li netko  od njih troje i ranije tamo?ako bude sve ok, tada cu biti nekih 8  tjedana.kasno za prvi pregled?

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Cure, ja sam betu vadila 28.7. Cekam prvi utz, al cujem da ce to vjerojatno biti nakon 18.8.cekam da mi sestre jave datum, imate li saznanja je li netko  od njih troje i ranije tamo?ako bude sve ok, tada cu biti nekih 8  tjedana.kasno za prvi pregled?


Njoka čestitam! Nas su sestre i naručivala tako sa 7,8 tjedana trudnoće tako da ti to nije kasno

----------


## bubicazubica

njoja-čestitke!!!!!
mislim da nema tamo do 18.8 nikog od dr.jer sam ja bila zvala sestru za dogovor,i rekla je da je tek od 18.8 dr. M. dole

----------


## njoka

Hvala vam na cestitkama!!!nadam se da ce vec deveti mjesec biti sretan i za vas! Danas mi javili za pregled.tamo sam 21.8.po mom racunanju uci cu tada u 9. tjedan.a nidta, preostaje mi samo cekanje...

----------


## Aerin

Njoka cestitke od srca  :Smile: 
Ja sam isto isla na prvi pregled sa 7tt
Oni ne vole da te gleda tvoj ginekolog prije pa eto miruj doma i uzivaj u trudnoci  :Smile:  a 21.8 ce brzo  :Wink:

----------


## paty

njoka kako u 9tj?ti to računaš od zadnje M ili od punkcije?

----------


## njoka

Paty, računam od zadnje M, koja je bila 25.6. Ma brzo će to proć, još 15 dana, al nekako nisam ni na nebu ni na zemlji dok mi ne potvrde da je to to, i dok ne čujem/vidim srce.

----------


## paty

znam,tako je meni.ja sam sa prvom trudnoćom išla na prvi UVZ u 5tj.a kod svog gin.u 8tj gdje sam dobila slikicu bebe.
a sad ću ići na prvi UVZ u tom tj.
nadam se da će biti sve u redu.između nas je razlika 2 dana.

----------


## dani82

Gdje se sada na kbc-u vadi beta?

----------


## red pepper

Na poliklinici u prizemlju lijevo.

----------


## dani82

Je i pozitivan je...    :Smile:  Ali nekako sam mislila čekati betu da objavim.
 Je li netko od vas betu radio koji dan ranije no što mu je dr napisao. Trebala bi betu vaditi 14.8., ali ja bi sutra (3 dana ranije), zato što sutra i tako moram na kbc, a ne da mi se po ovim vrućinama dva puta ići za Rijeku u jednom tjednu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Super dani, jesam ja 13. dan nakon transfera ma ko bi čekao kad oni propišu,  nek i beta bude velika

----------


## Argente

I bi velika...sorry cure, čestitare sam ipak selila na Odbrojavanje.

----------


## nova13

da li netko zna kad na humanoj počinju s radom?

----------


## paty

za narudžbe prima sestra.ja bila u srijedu i žena se došla naručiti.za sve ostalo od 1.tako je meni rečeno.

----------


## roan

cure jedno pitanjce ,trudnica sam u 7 tj.već obavila pregled ..kad vam trudnoću vodi MPO liječnik ,predate D1 uputnicu koju vam da vaš soc.ginekolog.da li ste vi imale problema sa svojim soc.radi toga te gdje su vam rađeni pregledi ,dole na humanoj ili poliklinici? hvala..

----------


## nina32

Trudnoću mi je vodio Mpo liječnik i nisam imala problema sa svojim "socijalcem" tj. on mi ih nikada nije radio. Na dan zakazanog pregleda prvo moraš ići na polikliniku da te izvažu, izmjere tlak i kontroliraju mokraću(bar u početku, dok ne krene ctg ) e onda odeš kod svog mpo liječnika. Pregledi na humanoj počnu cca iza 12, pa bi bilo dobro da se oko 11 nacrtaš na poliklinici jer zna biti gužvovito. Sretno do kraja!!!

----------


## bubicazubica

jedno malo pitanjce,ako može,znam da vi sve znate-one ovjerene izjave kod bilježnika,jer nismo u braku,mi sami vlastoručno napišemo,potpišemo,ili ima koji obrazac koji se dobije kod njega?
zanima me jer sad napokon krećemo u neke konkretne stvari,imamo sve nalaze,sve super i ok,još jedino te izjave.
Unaprijed hvala na odgovorima
p.s.zvala sam danas humanu,i sestra je rekla da još nemaju raspored za konzultacije jer su na go,ali do kraja tjedna će ga imati.

----------


## a_je_to

Izjave napises (ja to na kompu pisem) i samo potpise ovjeravas kod biljeznika.

----------


## Argente

sami napišete, bubice (javni bilježnici se obično zgražaju na taj papir  :Rolling Eyes: )

----------


## a_je_to

Da, i nije im jasno zasto ne vrijede ovjerene kopije izjave nego svaki put treba ovjeravati ispocetka...

----------


## pak

> Da, i nije im jasno zasto ne vrijede ovjerene kopije izjave nego svaki put treba ovjeravati ispocetka...


Ovo ni meni nikako nije jasno. Pa ni vjencani list ne nosimo svaki put novi. Upravo slazem te silne nalaze i evo na onom papiru koji dobijemo sa uputama sta sve treba pise da treba kopija osobne isk., oiba i  izjava o postojanju izvanbracne zajednice ovjerea kod j.b. ali nigdje ne pise za svaki postupak treba nova. Pa imaju kopiju osobne neka usporodjuju ako je u tome fora.

----------


## roan

> Trudnoću mi je vodio Mpo liječnik i nisam imala problema sa svojim "socijalcem" tj. on mi ih nikada nije radio. Na dan zakazanog pregleda prvo moraš ići na polikliniku da te izvažu, izmjere tlak i kontroliraju mokraću(bar u početku, dok ne krene ctg ) e onda odeš kod svog mpo liječnika. Pregledi na humanoj počnu cca iza 12, pa bi bilo dobro da se oko 11 nacrtaš na poliklinici jer zna biti gužvovito. Sretno do kraja!!!


hvala ti puno!! :fige:  :fige:

----------


## bubicazubica

Hvala vam puno curke moje-zakon ste....

----------


## Aerin

Jel zna koja kad se dr. V vraca s Go?

----------


## vatra86

Ja sam narucena za 12.9. I taj je tjedan tamo. I nema ga od 22.do kraja tog tedna.

----------


## Aerin

To mi je i onako kasno  :Smile: 
Hvala ti  :Wink: 
Moram rodit bar do 12og  :Laughing:

----------


## nova13

> Ovo ni meni nikako nije jasno. Pa ni vjencani list ne nosimo svaki put novi. Upravo slazem te silne nalaze i evo na onom papiru koji dobijemo sa uputama sta sve treba pise da treba kopija osobne isk., oiba i  izjava o postojanju izvanbracne zajednice ovjerea kod j.b. ali nigdje ne pise za svaki postupak treba nova. Pa imaju kopiju osobne neka usporodjuju ako je u tome fora.



mi smo donijeli ovjerenu izjavu, koju su mi vratili odmah jer da nije dovoljna samo ovjerena izjava, nego ovjerena izjava i ovjerena kopija izjave??? tako da sam sa tom izjavom otiđšla opet kod JB da mi izradi ovjerenu kopiju... nije mi baš jasno ali dobro... i naravno- sestra mi je odmah po primitku tih izjava napomenula da za svaki postupak treba nova..

----------


## cranky

> To mi je i onako kasno 
> Hvala ti 
> Moram rodit bar do 12og


I jesi  :Very Happy:  Čestitam!!!!!!!

----------


## Aerin

Dočekali smo i mi svoju princezu, našu najveću sreću.. Sada se malo mučimo s dojenjem ali više sa sestrama i pedijatrima s 5og kata  :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

Čestitke!

----------


## Aerin

Hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Aerin, svi bi ti čestitali ali se boje metle  :Laughing: 
Javi ti veselu vijest na Odbrojavanje pa ćemo tamo nazdraviti  :pivo:

----------


## Snekica

ja joj zbog metle poslala pp  :Grin:

----------


## heky

hejjjj, curke.. znam da bas i nesmijem ovdje postaviti ovo pitanje al eto da pokusam..  :Smile:  
koji je bolje caj piti marulja ili vrkuta? znam da sam negdje procitala da jedan od njih (ja mislim da je bila marulja) nesmije piti stalno, dok vrkuta da.. molim vas ako itko zna pomagajte :D

----------


## pak

> hejjjj, curke.. znam da bas i nesmijem ovdje postaviti ovo pitanje al eto da pokusam..  
> koji je bolje caj piti marulja ili vrkuta? znam da sam negdje procitala da jedan od njih (ja mislim da je bila marulja) nesmije piti stalno, dok vrkuta da.. molim vas ako itko zna pomagajte :D


Probaj tu malo pogledati
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/3882-MA...hlight=marulja

----------


## Argente

a možeš pokušati također i tu:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/6665-MACINA-TRAVA-MARULJA
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/3882-MACINA-TRAVA
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/78446-I...i-zacece-Pomoc
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/19169-M...lja-i-vrkuta-2
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/30699-M...lja-i-vrkuta-3

----------


## inspire_me

Jutro...neznam da li sam na dobroj temi ali imam molbu za cure iz Pule; molim preporuku za ginekologa sa kojim nemate problema sto se tice davanja uputnica, recepata i putnih naloga, pritom posebito mislim na brzinu i jednostavnost rjesavanja istog. Na zalost, primorana sam traziti novog ginekologa, a sa dosadasnjim sam sve rjesavala preko sestre brzo i efikasno, a doktora sam viđala samo kad sam trebala bas obaviti pregled. Najsretnija bi bila kada bi se netko pohvalio da ima tako dobar tim ginekolog-sestra i da ga moze preporuciti  :Smile:  Hvala...

----------


## Snekica

*inspire_me* imaš pp  :Wink:  Moja gin. je meni zakon 
Cure u postupcima, kakvo je stanje u Ri? Gužva? Dr. Vlašić je tamo? Nikako da se odlučim u postupak pa ispipavam teren  :Smile:

----------


## Newbie

Zadnjih dana je bila baš velika gužva, ali prije svega jer je radila sestra V. a ona to uvijek oteeegne...
Vlašić radi, prošli tjedan je radio samo od 8-9 jer je išao i na fax pa je to stvaralo dodatnu gužvu...
Nadam se da se ovaj tjedan malo unormalilo

----------


## pak

Potvrdjujem sve navedeno. I da je Snekicina gin. bas simpa, pozeljela sam se i ja kod nje prebaciti, i da je guuuuzva .
Snekica ja bila danas Vlasic radi ali danas nisu imali jos raspored za 10. mj.Ajde kreni pa cemo skupa pohoditi podrum.

----------


## Antonella14

Mogu li znati koja je to ginekologica zakon? Moze pp,ja bi svoju rado mijenjala da mogu .

----------


## bubicazubica

potvrđujem gužvu cijeli tjedan(ja bila sve dane i danas,osim pon.i četvrtka)..

----------


## Miss Pinky

Drage cure, lijepi pozdrav  :Smile: 

Imam dva pitanja:

1. da li se uzorak za spermiogram mora donijeti osobno? 
2. kako izgledaju prve konzultacije? da li će me tada doktor i pregledati?

----------


## a_je_to

Da,uzorak treba donijeti osobno ujutro. S uputnicom.  A pregled ovisi o doktoru.  Nekoga pregledaju,  a nekoga ne.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Drage cure, lijepi pozdrav 
> 
> Imam dva pitanja:
> 
> 1. da li se uzorak za spermiogram mora donijeti osobno? 
> 2. kako izgledaju prve konzultacije? da li će me tada doktor i pregledati?


Hm prve konzultacije, popričaš s dr. vezano za povijest bolesti znači koliko dugo pokušavate i dali ste što napravili od pretrage, a na pregled se pripremi  to je sastavni dio posjeta ginekologu.
Spermiogram se obično radi na humanoj tako da onda se i donese uzorak osobno

----------


## Miss Pinky

> Hm prve konzultacije, popričaš s dr. vezano za povijest bolesti znači koliko dugo pokušavate i dali ste što napravili od pretrage, a na pregled se pripremi  to je sastavni dio posjeta ginekologu.
> Spermiogram se obično radi na humanoj tako da onda se i donese uzorak osobno


Hvala!

Naruceni smo za spermiogram i imamo posudicu :Laughing:  pa me samo zanimalo da li ja mogu odnijeti uzorak a on da podigne rezultate.
Konzultacije cemo imati u 11.mj. jer je 10.mj popunjen kod dr.Vlašića.

----------


## red pepper

O boze dragi..sta je doslo vec do toga da se u tri dana popune termini za konzultacije za cijeli mjesec..jao si ga nama..

----------


## Miss Pinky

> O boze dragi..sta je doslo vec do toga da se u tri dana popune termini za konzultacije za cijeli mjesec..jao si ga nama..


Ja sam bila osobno 01.10. i sestra mi je rekla da nazovem krajem mj jer je raspored već popunjen za listopad. Po preporuci sam tražila dr.V pa možda je samo kod njega guzva.

----------


## pak

> Ja sam bila osobno 01.10. i sestra mi je rekla da nazovem krajem mj jer je raspored već popunjen za listopad. Po preporuci sam tražila dr.V pa možda je samo kod njega guzva.


Pa kad brze, ja sam bila 29.9. i jos nisu imali raspored za 10.mj. bar su mi tako rekli.

----------


## a_je_to

Treba li se beta na uputnicu vaditi na poliklinici ili može u bilo kojem laboratoriju gdje vade krv?

----------


## red pepper

ja mislim da se beta ne može vaditi u bilo kojem laboratoriju..kao ni spolni hormoni..Mislim da se na uputnicu može samo u bolnici vaditi..ili privatno ići.

----------


## a_je_to

Hvala Red!

----------


## inspire_me

nije guzva samo kod dr. V, ja sam zvala prosli tjedan da se narucim kod dr. M na konzultacije i receno mi je da je listopad popunjen  :Undecided:

----------


## eryngium

Lijepi pozdrav svima,

Evo i mene. Već predugo sam virkalica i kad tad je morala pasti registracija jer za bilo kakvu informaciju prvo pretražim ovaj forum pa onda krenem dalje. Mi smo relativno novi u MPO vodama i kako u svojoj bliskoj okolini nemam nikog tko bije ovakvu bitku teško je naći razumijevanje i konstruktivnu podršku. Do sad smo utvrdili da dijagnoze nemamo, a godine mi kašlju za vratom pa je počelo hodočašće u Ri KBC.

----------


## a_je_to

Dobrodosla!

----------


## tigrical

Eryngium, dobrodosla! Jesi mogla tezi nick izabrat :Grin: 
Daj nam jos malo detalja...koje su to godine, kod kojeg si dr., sta kaze s cim bi poceli...?

----------


## cranky

eryngium dobro došla, pridruži nam se na kavici uživo  :Wink:  pa da dobiješ ful paket riječke teme  :Grin: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83709-R...71#post2681871
lokaciju još nismo definirale, ali ćemo u hodu  :Grin:

----------


## bubicazubica

eryngium dobrodošla !!!!!!!!!!!
kavica?moram ić vidjet na temu kad je,i da li ću bit tu...ako da..ovaj put dolazim pod obavezno!

----------


## eryngium

Hvala na dobrodošlici.
Da sam se potrudila vjerovatno sam mogla neki teži nick naći.  :Wink: 
35 kuka po zavojima života i vodi me M. Do sad su bile dvije inseminacije bez ikakve stimulacije, štoperice i kontrolnog ultrazvuka. Zovem ih odokativnim AIH postupkom pa i ne polažem neke velike nade u uspjeh. Trenutno čekam vješticu da se dogovorim za 3. A za dalje ćemo vidjeti što ćemo.

----------


## red pepper

A zašto nisi aih radila sa svime što ide u paketu? Nisi uopće išla na ultrazvuk ili samo na onaj zadnji da se vidi ako je folikul pukao?

----------


## eryngium

Bo. Valjda je mislio da mi ne treba ništa extra, a mozak mi se ugasio kad sam raširila noge i nisam se sjetila pitati.  :Shock:  
Išla sam na folikulometrije. I oba puta kad sam došla na kontrolnu folikulometriju su mi rekli da će taj dan biti aih i da nek zovem MM da obavi 'poslić'. 
Za drugi aih mi čak nisu ni mjerili folikul ujutro kad sam došla za folikulometriju nego rekoše vi ste danas za aih pa dođite u podne. 
Valjda u takvim situacijama štoperica nema smisla.  :Unsure:  Nakon prvog aih-a sam bila kod mog primarca za papu pa mi je on potvrdio da je folikul pukao, a nakon drugog aih-a su mi rekli da doma poduplamo za dva dana brojno stanje na lokaciji i to je to.

----------


## red pepper

a da...oni ionako ne rade dvaput inseminaciju pa da si i došla opet,a folikul nije pukao samo bi im bilo neugodno što su ti zeznuli postupak..pa puste tako app..al ne kužim kako odlučuju kome će dati štopericu..koliko vidim ako pitaš daju bez problema,ali ako šutiš šute i oni..

----------


## eryngium

Znači moram ju tražiti na prvoj folikulometriji ili ?

----------


## phiphy

Hm, ja sam svoje AIH-e odradila u sezoni 2012./13. kod S. i nakon svakog AIH-a dolazila sam na kontrolnu fm.

----------


## red pepper

Ja nisam išla na inseminacije,ali meni je jako čudno to da nema kontrolnog tvs-a...jer znam da i u cilajnim odnosima nekad daju štopericu ako folikul previše raste i onda zovu da se provjeri da li je pukao..

----------


## eryngium

Dakle svi dobiju štopericu i tvs nakon aih-a? Bome će me čut.

----------


## bubicazubica

u mojoj sezoni ciljanih-1 dobila štop.jer f.nikako da pukne i uvijek na kontrolni utz poslije da se vidi stanje...a kod AIH-a što me čudi nikakav pregled kasnije(mislim f.je puknuo večer prije vidjelo se da ga nema)

----------


## red pepper

> Dakle svi dobiju štopericu i tvs nakon aih-a? Bome će me čut.


Ne daju uvijek štopericu. Daju vjerojatno onda kada vide da je folikul prešao određenu milimetražu pa da se ne desi da ode u cistu ili ako znaju otprije da imaš sklonost tome da ti folikul ide u cistu...Mada bi po meni trebali davat štopericu kod aih-a uvijek tako da budu sigurni da je inseminacija pravovremeno napravljena...I baš me čudi da te nisu zvali na kontrolni ultrazvuk...Jedino ako nije vidio na ultrazvuku da je folikul taman pred pucanje, da je onako iskrivljen sav..pa je uzeo za sigurno da puca upravo...Mada je mene i kad je to vidio zvao za 2 dana da dođem..mora biti neki razlog jer ne vjerujem da je zaboravio...

----------


## phiphy

Ja nisam dobijala štoperice, a tvs ne znam šta je  :Grin:

----------


## red pepper

> Znači moram ju tražiti na prvoj folikulometriji ili ?


Ma prije inseminacije ga pitaš da li ti može dati štopericu jer da bi htjela biti sigurna da će folikul puknuti na vrijeme..

----------


## red pepper

> Ja nisam dobijala štoperice, a tvs ne znam šta je


A ne da mi se pisati cijela riječ,a nisam sigurna u kraticu..A ovo čitam svaki dan na nalazima pa sam počela tako pisat.. :Razz: 
Meni je štoperica super stvar..Barem sam sigurna da ne uzgajam neku cistu,a živim u uvjerenju da uzgajam žuto tijelo..
Mada ni štoperica nije jamstvo stopostotno da će puknut..

----------


## phiphy

TVS je transvaginalni ultrazvuk, kaže google  :Smile:  .
A sad, štoperica i AIH, da ili ne...meni je sad drago da je bilo ne, folikuli su pucali kad su trebali, no lako je biti general nakon bitke...da sam se tada brinula zašto nama u Rijeci ne daju štoperice, a drugdje daju, jesam.

----------


## eryngium

Koliko sam čitala, štoperica treba biti dan prije inseminacije a meni je svaki put do sad bilo dođem i danas sam za inseminaciju. Jel ima smisla davati štopericu 2 minute prije inseminacije? 
Nekako naginjem da je zaključio da mi ništa od toga ne treba (mada je tajming prve inseminacije bio lagano promašen, lh trakica mi je bila pozitivna dva dana nakon postupka). Al baš ću ga malo pitati. Za kontrolni utz ne znam šta da kažem. Prvi put mi je moj ginić potvrdio da folikula više nema a drugi put bi mi kontrola padala na praznik, možda M nije radio? Bo. Kako god, poprilično sam sigurna da mi folikuli pucaju jer cisti nemam, a nakon svake O ubi me progesteron. Mogu spavati isključivo na leđima zbog boli u cicama. Kaže muž da ličim na leš kad ćorim.

----------


## Aerin

Eto ja sam oba puta dobila štopericu taj dan kada su mi radili inseminaciju.
Štoperica oko 9h AIH oko 11h i ja sam mozgala i razmisljala al eto moje razmisljanje nakon drugog AIH spava u kreveticu tak da trazite stopericu i na dan AIH ako imate dobar SG doma sve ponavljate do potvrdnog UZV-a  :Wink:

----------


## Kadauna

Jel Rijeka možda ipak krenula raditi AIH  bez štoperica  zbog štednje? jel to moguće? Kako to da je Aerin dobila štopericu dok eryngium (meni se nick jako sviđa) nije?

----------


## pak

Po onome sto sam uspijela pohvatati  u cekaonici u Rijeci faktor srece igra veliku ulogu. Ne svidja mi se taj nacin rada kada drugi dr. upada i odredjuje terapiju. Punkcije, transferi i fm. su jedno ali ostalo ne. Sto se tice stednje nisam primjetila bar na sebi. Dobila sam lijekove odmah i bez prethodne najave i cekanja. Znaci imaju ih na zalihi.

----------


## red pepper

Ma da, u Rijeci dobiješ sve ako si naporan i dosadan..valjda nas takve žele što prije skinuti s grbače pa daju samo da nestanemo...  :Grin: a to što kažeš o upadanju drugih doktora i odredjivanju terapije, to mi se desilo u više navrata i to mi straaaašno ide na živce..Pogotovo što se pametnjakovići nikad neće upetljat na bolje nego samo na gore...

----------


## pak

Red ti to meni ... :Shock:   :Grin: .

O.t. stvarno ne vidim neku veliku ustedu na stoperici. Smatram da se vise novca baci u vjetar ponavljajuci uporno  bezuspjesne protokole. 
I ovo davanje terapije iskljucivo u 17 h mi je mrak. Cijele dane provedem planirajuci kako cu to izvesti.

----------


## pak

Ja  sam do sada imala srece i nisam imala upada i stvarno se NADAM da ce tako ostati do kraja ! Drugo misljenje uvazavam samo ako zakljucim da je povoljnije za mene  :Smile:  .

----------


## red pepper

> Red ti to meni ... .
> 
> O.t. stvarno ne vidim neku veliku ustedu na stoperici. Smatram da se vise novca baci u vjetar ponavljajuci uporno  bezuspjesne protokole. 
> I ovo davanje terapije iskljucivo u 17 h mi je mrak. Cijele dane provedem planirajuci kako cu to izvesti.


Hahaha..Nije bilo tebi...Mislila sam na sebe i meni slične..Ali ti si meni slična pa onda  :Grin:  :Grin: 

I da, slažem se da uštede na štoperici baš i nisu neka ušteda...Koliko gonala i ostalih lijekova odlazi u vjetar zbog neindividualnog pristupa i šibanja istih protokola svima,od pcos-ovki do low respondera...plus neuzimanje u obzir brojnih problema kao što je recimo štitnjača, hormoni i ostalo..plus nepregledavanje po defaultu prije postupka da se vidi ima li ciste pa onda cista popapa par tisuća kuna gonala...

----------


## eryngium

> Jel Rijeka možda ipak krenula raditi AIH  bez štoperica  zbog štednje? jel to moguće? Kako to da je Aerin dobila štopericu dok eryngium (meni se nick jako sviđa) nije?


Hvala!  :Smile: 

Prošla sam tri inseminacije i ni jednom nisam dobila štopericu. Rekla bih da se špara svuda, od štoperice do kontrolnog utz-a. Il me samo doktor ne voli gledat?  :Laughing:  U planu mi je biti jaaako naporna i dosadna za 4.AIH.

----------


## Newbie

Ne vjerujem da se štedi na štopericama..
Pa ja sam ju dobila tri puta u ciljanim odnosima... Kako moji ciljani imaju veći "prioritet" od inseminacije?
Možda je do doktora i njihove (ne) brige..

----------


## aaria

> Hvala! 
> 
> Prošla sam tri inseminacije i ni jednom nisam dobila štopericu. Rekla bih da se špara svuda, od štoperice do kontrolnog utz-a. Il me samo doktor ne voli gledat?  U planu mi je biti jaaako naporna i dosadna za 4.AIH.


Mislim da je problem jer kod vas nisu utvrdili nikakav problem tom nekom standardnom obradom, i umjesto da gledaju siru sliku valjda racunaju da ste iz hira tamo  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Barem takav osjecaj ja imam za nas. I uzasno me to izjeda, zato idem po drugo misljenje pa cu se ravnati prema tome. 

Kazem, meni moj doc isto nije planirao dati stopericu, na pregledu prije inseminacije mi je rekao kako mi ne treba :Shock:  . I tek kad sam ga pitala, a sta cemo ako ne pukne folikul, s obzirom da su meni O 16-17dc, a inseminacija je bila 13dc mi je odgovorio dobro ajde. Mislim ono, da dobro ajde, sad se ja s njima tamo moram pogadjat za lijekove  :Rolling Eyes:  a da ne pricam kako sam imala dojam da i on i sestra okrecu ocima jer solim pamet, jer valjda svi bolje znaju kakav je moj ciklus od mene same.
evo odmah se snervam kad se sjetim

----------


## pak

Dali se meni samo cini ili je ova tema malo potonula?
Cekaonica krcata a ovdje nema nikoga  :Unsure: .

----------


## Newbie

Ova tema je odavno mrtva...

Kažeš, gužva ?Ne veselim se ponovnom kampiranju  :Mad:

----------


## pak

Ma ja to onako da budem fina... :Smile: 
Je guzva je poprilicna i ne zavidim ti na kampiranju. Ali vjerojatno ovisi i kod kojeg si dr.

----------


## red pepper

> Mislim da je problem jer kod vas nisu utvrdili nikakav problem tom nekom standardnom obradom, i umjesto da gledaju siru sliku valjda racunaju da ste iz hira tamo 
> 
> Barem takav osjecaj ja imam za nas. I uzasno me to izjeda, zato idem po drugo misljenje pa cu se ravnati prema tome. 
> 
> Kazem, meni moj doc isto nije planirao dati stopericu, na pregledu prije inseminacije mi je rekao kako mi ne treba . I tek kad sam ga pitala, a sta cemo ako ne pukne folikul, s obzirom da su meni O 16-17dc, a inseminacija je bila 13dc mi je odgovorio dobro ajde. Mislim ono, da dobro ajde, sad se ja s njima tamo moram pogadjat za lijekove  a da ne pricam kako sam imala dojam da i on i sestra okrecu ocima jer solim pamet, jer valjda svi bolje znaju kakav je moj ciklus od mene same.
> evo odmah se snervam kad se sjetim


meni je rekao da ne voli štopericu jer da je štoperica igranje s prirodom..Ja sam rekla nema veze, igrat ću se ja s njom..pa je rekao onda dobro dat ćemo i štopericu..Ma samo se treba bez pardona držat svojeg i inzistirat..Baš njih briga u suštini...

----------


## tigrical

Pišite, pišite, vidila i ja punu čekaonicu a ovdje nikoga...

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Mislim da je problem jer kod vas nisu utvrdili nikakav problem tom nekom standardnom obradom, i umjesto da gledaju siru sliku valjda racunaju da ste iz hira tamo 
> 
> Barem takav osjecaj ja imam za nas. I uzasno me to izjeda, zato idem po drugo misljenje pa cu se ravnati prema tome. 
> 
> Kazem, meni moj doc isto nije planirao dati stopericu, na pregledu prije inseminacije mi je rekao kako mi ne treba . I tek kad sam ga pitala, a sta cemo ako ne pukne folikul, s obzirom da su meni O 16-17dc, a inseminacija je bila 13dc mi je odgovorio dobro ajde. Mislim ono, da dobro ajde, sad se ja s njima tamo moram pogadjat za lijekove  a da ne pricam kako sam imala dojam da i on i sestra okrecu ocima jer solim pamet, jer valjda svi bolje znaju kakav je moj ciklus od mene same.
> evo odmah se snervam kad se sjetim


aaria ne izaziva štoperica pucanje folikula, ona samo potiče finalnu zrelost jajne stanice,al on svejedno ne mora puknuti premda ti dobiješ štopericu.

----------


## aaria

> aaria ne izaziva štoperica pucanje folikula, ona samo potiče finalnu zrelost jajne stanice,al on svejedno ne mora puknuti premda ti dobiješ štopericu.


ne mora puknuti, ali pukne u 92% slucajeva kod zena sa anovulacijom. 

http://www.ema.europa.eu/docs/en_GB/...C500051447.pdf

koliko ja tu vidim registriran je kao okidac pucanja folikula. Kod stimulacija se daje za zrelost stanica, a kod anovlatornih i oligo ovulatornih ciklusa da potakne pucanje folikula.

----------


## aaria

> meni je rekao da ne voli štopericu jer da je štoperica igranje s prirodom..Ja sam rekla nema veze, igrat ću se ja s njom..pa je rekao onda dobro dat ćemo i štopericu..Ma samo se treba bez pardona držat svojeg i inzistirat..Baš njih briga u suštini...



super mu je argument, a stimulacije su dodaci prehrani  :Grin:

----------


## eryngium

> Mislim da je problem jer kod vas nisu utvrdili nikakav problem tom nekom standardnom obradom, i umjesto da gledaju siru sliku valjda racunaju da ste iz hira tamo 
> 
> Barem takav osjecaj ja imam za nas. I uzasno me to izjeda, zato idem po drugo misljenje pa cu se ravnati prema tome.


Mislim da je to kombinacija problema od štednje, sreće, gužve, odrađivanja tih inseminacija da se što prije dođe do IVF-a i samih naših ciklusa. Moji su jako kratki pa ti folikulići brzo rastu i zato kao nema potrebe za štopericom. 1.AIH mi je bio na 9.dan ciklusa a LH trakica nigdje ni blizu pozitivne, što sam jedno triput ponovila, pa džabe.  :Unsure:  Sad nakon 3. kad folikul nije pukao i tražila sam štopericu opet je nisam dobila jer je račun zaključen.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ispada da si sam moraš naći što bi moglo 'štekat' i raditi nalaze za potvrdu ili isključivanje dijagnoze jer to nitko ne radi. Svi prebacuju lopticu nekom drugom. Kao utvrđivanje problema je do naših primaraca. Primarac pak kaže da sad kad sam u MPO oni se ne miješaju. I ajd sad budi pametan.

Bilo kako bilo ja sam spušila 3 postupka jer ni jedan nije bio napravljen by the book. Za dio sam si sama kriva jer se nisam na vrijeme informirala pa inzistirala i davila (i nemam sreće), ali veći dio je na njima jer zašto bi ja morala znati da se daje (i kad se daje) štoperica i da je tvs nakon postupka obavezan pa da na tome inzistiram?! 
Skupljati nalaze po privatnicima da bi mogla ući u bitku za 4. AIH spremna, šta tako treba biti?!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## aaria

Meni je razumljivo da prvi put se ravnaju prema smjernicama i standardima jer ne znaju sto ocekivati, ali zato bi se valjda trebao otpratiti ciklus do kraja da se vidi sto i kako. Ja sam se takodjer zeznula jer mi je na 1.ins dao na izbor hocu li doci na kontrolu ili ne. Kad sam pitala jel nuzno jer putuje, rekao je da mi ne bi dao na izbor da misli da je nuzno. I jbg sama sam si kriva na kraju. 
Jesi ti svom uopce rekla da je vama jedino inseminacija opcija? Jedino bii meznanje opravdalo takvu traljavost...

----------


## red pepper

Ma ja sam krenula dolje sa stavom da ću se morati za sve sama izboriti i jednostavno sam takav control freak da ne dopustim uopće da se desi da nešto zaboravi ili me zezne jer odmah reagiram...Mislim, imam samo te 4 inseminacije i 6 IVF-ova,a nije da želim imati samo jedno dijete pa da ću računat kao da će mi to biti dovoljno (jer masu puta nije) i prepustiti im se u ruke opušteno i s povjerenjem...Do sada moram priznati mi se nikada nije desilo da mi je nešto propustio reći, napraviti, a kamoli me pozvati na kontrolni ultrazvuk,ali sam se recimo sama morala pobrinuti za ultrazvuk prije stimulacije jer im to nije praksa...I tad me gledao kao marsovca i pitao odakle mi sad ideja da imam cistu,al je uredno pregledao i to na blagdan kad je bilo more naručenih,a on sam..  :Laughing: ... ovo sve skupa nije bolest i mi ako se informiramo možemo dosta doprinjeti kvaliteti liječenja..ipak sami sebe najbolje poznajemo i možemo im na svašta ukazati...

----------


## red pepper

> super mu je argument, a stimulacije su dodaci prehrani


A Andol 100 je po tvom doktoru jako dobra stvar i puno će mi pomoći,ali za moje psihičko zdravlje samo...Eto takve ja odgovore dobijam..

----------


## eryngium

> Meni je razumljivo da prvi put se ravnaju prema smjernicama i standardima jer ne znaju sto ocekivati, ali zato bi se valjda trebao otpratiti ciklus do kraja da se vidi sto i kako. Ja sam se takodjer zeznula jer mi je na 1.ins dao na izbor hocu li doci na kontrolu ili ne. Kad sam pitala jel nuzno jer putuje, rekao je da mi ne bi dao na izbor da misli da je nuzno. I jbg sama sam si kriva na kraju. 
> Jesi ti svom uopce rekla da je vama jedino inseminacija opcija? Jedino bii meznanje opravdalo takvu traljavost...


Naravno da sam mu rekla. To je prvo što sam mu rekla. Sigurno 4 puta a lako moguće i još koji put. Na konzultacijama i kod svake inseminacije to ponovim. Zato me i na zadnjoj gledao 'ups, za**** sam'.

----------


## aaria

mislim da je klasificirano kao bolest, ali nebitno. 
Vecina ne ide tamo s mislju da se moraju sami za sebe boriti, jer jos uvijek je kod nas ukorjenjeno strahopostovanje od doktora i malo tko uopce preispituje sta i kako, a kako se ovdje iscitava ima propusta. Da se razumjemo ja ne mislim da su oni losi doktori, nego nas je nazalost puno i a oni su na kraju samo ljudi sa svojim granicama, ne mogu sve pratiti i o svemu voditi racuna. 
A i ti red isto, opce ne kuzis, on je za zekicu a ti ko led  :Very Happy:

----------


## red pepper

Ma znam da je klasificirano kao bolest,ali sam mislila da nije bolest u klasičnom smislu gdje ti se radi o glavi pa ti nije do izučavanja problematike..Ovdje si zapravo zdrav pa se možeš posvetiti proučavanju  :Laughing: 

Ja ne očekujem da će on sve znati i pamtiti i dok god reagira kad mu ja ukažem na nešto za mene je on ok doktor...Pa oni svaki dan imaju bar 20 žena sa sličnim problemima i ne mogu pamtiti nijanse koje zapravo presuđuju,a u karton skoro niš ne upisuju što isto ne kužim zašto..I zato bi im mi morali ukazati na te nijanse..Ako imaš kratku lutealnu fazu i spotting kažeš mu to pa da ti da duphaston,ako si sklon cistama tražiš pregled, ako ovuliraš na 17dc već zadnjih par godina kažeš mu to...

Rekla bi ja tebi za šta je on, ali neću jer je ovo pristojan forum pa ću i ja biti pristojna  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Razz:

----------


## aaria

> Naravno da sam mu rekla. To je prvo što sam mu rekla. Sigurno 4 puta a lako moguće i još koji put. Na konzultacijama i kod svake inseminacije to ponovim. Zato me i na zadnjoj gledao 'ups, za**** sam'.


Pa da, naravno da je zaboravio kad nas je puno... Nista sad, moras ponavljati svaki put isto i takodjer dodaj da ne zakljucuju fakturu dok nije sve gotovo  :Smile:  moj prijedlog. E inace i mene su otfikarili sa zakljucenom fakturom  :Wink:

----------


## pak

> A Andol 100 je po tvom doktoru jako dobra stvar i puno će mi pomoći,ali za moje psihičko zdravlje samo...Eto takve ja odgovore dobijam..


Pa naravno da je dobar I za psihofizicko zdravlje. Aspirinprotect npr pomaze protiv zgrusavanja krvi I tako pomaze da se sprijeci izmedju ostalog I mozdani udar. Sto I nije lose jer nakon duzeg kampiranja u Mpo u od silnih stresova svasta je moguce  :Smile: . .Malo karikiram naravno...


Sent from my Nokia_X using Tapatalk

----------


## eryngium

> Ma znam da je klasificirano kao bolest,ali sam mislila da nije bolest u klasičnom smislu gdje ti se radi o glavi pa ti nije do izučavanja problematike..Ovdje si zapravo zdrav pa se možeš posvetiti proučavanju 
> 
> Ja ne očekujem da će on sve znati i pamtiti i dok god reagira kad mu ja ukažem na nešto za mene je on ok doktor...Pa oni svaki dan imaju bar 20 žena sa sličnim problemima i ne mogu pamtiti nijanse koje zapravo presuđuju,a u karton skoro niš ne upisuju što isto ne kužim zašto..I zato bi im mi morali ukazati na te nijanse..Ako imaš kratku lutealnu fazu i spotting kažeš mu to pa da ti da duphaston,ako si sklon cistama tražiš pregled, ako ovuliraš na 17dc već zadnjih par godina kažeš mu to...


Ne očekujem ni ja da će on sve znati i pamtiti. Dapače, previše nas je da pamti kojoj je šta i s kojom je kakav dogovor. Samo bi bilo jako lijepo da si u karton zapišu neke činjenice. Bilo bi nam svima lakše.

----------


## Newbie

Ekipa koja je sad dolje u podroomu...
Jesu vam studenti bili na folikulometriji?

----------


## pak

Prosli tjedan nisu bili  studenti na fm ali je bila  jedna mlada doktorica.Bar meni nisu bili.

Sent from my Nokia_X using Tapatalk

----------


## Newbie

Do kad oni tako obilaze odjel? Hoće to trajati tjednima, mjesecima? (Danima :D)

----------


## pak

Ma nece mjesecima, mozda koji tjedan  :Smile: . Ma sta te briga koiliko ih je. Ja vise ne dozivljavam nikoga koliko mi je to skidanje postala rutina  :Laughing:

----------


## vatra86

Ma jel istina da se trudnoce vode na kbc, a ne kod socijalaca? sta se to gore desava, mi idemo samo po konzultacijama pa ne mogu puno reci, ali puno toga cujem da ne stima?

----------


## tigrical

Mislim da samo S vodi svoje pacijente ako zele. Drugi po dogovoru... Zasto ti to ne stima?

----------


## vatra86

Ma ti sam cula pa pitam..

----------


## eryngium

U subotu na humanoj navodno neće biti nikoga od doktora jer idu na neki seminar. Jel zna netko nešto više?

----------


## tigrical

Ne može ne bit nikoga?!

----------


## red pepper

Moze.. u petom mjesecu ih nije bilo 3 dana pa su nam odgodili postupke svima kojima su punkcija ili transfer potencijalno padali u te dane.

----------


## eryngium

Navodno će i u petak isto biti kritično. Jel prodaju negdje živce? Kratka sam sa zalihom.

----------


## Inesz

> Ne može ne bit nikoga?!


tako je. neka jedan liječnik ostane i radi. pa gdje to ima da na bolničkom odjelu danima ne bude niti jedan liječnik?! izgleda da to može biti samo na mpo odjelima.

možete nazvati šefa klinike, i/ ili kbc-a i požalit se na situaciju. možda se nešto i promijeni.

----------


## red pepper

Ja mislim da ako stvarno nema nikoga da bi odgodili opet onima koji su u postupcima..ako nisu odgodili onda sigurno nekoga ima dolje..znam da V. nema petak i subotu,to sam cula,ali mozda netko drugi bude.

----------


## Snekica

Rijeka spava zimski san  :jutro:   Kuc-kuc, ima li koga u postupku?! Kakva je situacija u našoj maloj klinici?

----------


## eryngium

Pripreme za praznike. Tko što i ako stigne do Božića onda pauza do 7.1.  :Raspa:

----------


## vatra86

Da,da.. Zato su meni zakazali postupak u sijecnju... Dr. V se vraca 13.1

----------


## teky

Zna li netko jel dr M ide na godisnji?

Bila sam u utorak al zaboravila pitat :Grin:

----------


## red pepper

Ne ide.bar je meni tako rekao kad sam ga pitala pred cca 2 mjeseca...ali humana ne radi do 7.1. pa onda kao da i ide...

----------


## teky

aa....jasno....ok hvala  :Wink:

----------


## red pepper

Ali i kad je na godisnjem sve se normalno odvija...mozes normalno i tad ic u postupak..

----------


## teky

ma znam znam....imala postupak nedavno.. ne znam sta ce bit od ovoga pa da znam za dalje... al dobro..praznici ce pa nek sve prođe pa cemo dalje.

----------


## drama_queen

Curke upomoć, ovo nije pitanje vjerovatno za ovaj pdf pa ako neko ima odgovor može mi se i na pp javit, treba mi smještaj u Ri za vrijeme postupka pa ako neko zna di mogu jeftino naci sobu za tih 8-10 dana bila bi vam jaaaako zahvalna na informaciji.

----------


## tigrical

Čujem da su neke u postupku, čujem da ima trudnica!!!! A nitko se ne prijavljuje, nazdravljuje, placa kafu... Pih!

----------


## mmmm4

Bok cure, 
Moze mala pomoc....imam par pitanja..
Kojeg dr preporucate? I zasto??
Koliko se vremenski ceka na konzulatacije i folikumetrije?
Koliko se ceka na ulazak u postupak??
Hellp:;((

----------


## teky

pozdrav  :Wink: 

ja sam kod dr M... izabrala sam njega na preporuku, no kroz ove dvije godine koliko obilazim humanu imala sam prilike naletit i na ostale lijecnike odjela i iskustvom kod njih opet bi izabrala svog dr.. uvijek sam dobila objasnjena na sva pitanja koja sam postavila i vise od toga. 
Za konzultacije se zove prvog mjesecu kad dobiju raspored i do sada sam dobivala termin unutar 15 dana a na folikulometrije..kad dogovoris postupak ides po dogovoru 8-9 dan ciklusa, a tamo cekas kako kada..nekad pola sata a nekad 2  :Grin: 
Cekanje na postupak....hm..pa nakon konzultacija u dogovoru s dr...odradis potrebne pretrage i ovisno o tome koliko ti za to treba...kreces  :Smile: 

Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

mmmm4 tu ce ti vjerojatno svaka cura svog doktora preporucit i imat dobre razloge zasto bas njega..tako da ti je najbolje odlucit sama  :Smile:  
Ja sam bila kod dr M. i nemam zamjerke nikakve,uvijek se s njim dalo sve dogovorit i uvijek me saslusao i objasnio.. Dr V. mi je nekoliko folikulometrija odradio i isto je uvijek spreman objasnit a bio mi je i na porodu tako da i za njega imam samo rijeci hvale.. dr S. je barem meni bila malo skrta na rijecima,ona mi je jednu punkciju odradila i bila je brza i ljubazna i nije bilo tako strasno.. a cekanja su manje vise kod svih ista..dodjes sjednes i cekas  :Laughing:

----------


## Mali Mimi

jejja  pa kad si rodila to mi je promaklo?

----------


## jejja

Hihi u 6om mj  :Wink:

----------


## eryngium

Dr. S ne bih preporučila nikome. Ni neprijatelju osim ako ne bi bio u stanju razlikovati usiljenost od ljubaznosti i inače ga(ju) ne smetaju grubost i komentari da ne zna doma napraviti dijete. Jedino tad ona dolazi u obzir.

----------


## a_je_to

> Dr. S ne bih preporučila nikome. Ni neprijatelju osim ako ne bi bio u stanju razlikovati usiljenost od ljubaznosti i inače ga(ju) ne smetaju grubost i komentari da ne zna doma napraviti dijete. Jedino tad ona dolazi u obzir.


Ja sam valjda kod neke druge dr.S.  Ova moja je skroz ok.  :Grin:

----------


## kaja76

> Dr. S ne bih preporučila nikome. Ni neprijatelju osim ako ne bi bio u stanju razlikovati usiljenost od ljubaznosti i inače ga(ju) ne smetaju grubost i komentari da ne zna doma napraviti dijete. Jedino tad ona dolazi u obzir.


Ma to ti je njen humor. Netko će se uvrijediti, netko nasmijati.... Ja sam njen pacijent, uvrede nisam doživjela i čak mi je u jednu ruku simpa jer je tako "munjena". Valja je i njoj nakon silnih doktorata jasno da se ne pravljenje djece ne svodi na zna/ne zna.

----------


## red pepper

Krasan joj je humor...moje zadnje divno iskustvo s njom je bilo kad mi je tvrdila da je luf od 28 mm zuto tijelo ustvari..a kad sam joj lijepo pokusala objasnit da to ne moze bit zuto tijelo onda mi je odbrusila da sam dosla na folikulometriju,a ne na raspravu s njom..i naravno da je bio luf na kraju...a i zanima me da li je humor svakoj drugoj zeni reci da nece nikad zatrudniti...

Kazem si da se vise necu oglasavat na teme moj doktor je bolji od tvog jer se zna da je svakom njegov najbolji,ali kad se potegne tema o S pukla bi da se ne oglasim.haha

----------


## Inesz

dr S. ima i izrazito tvrd stav prema ženama starijim od 35 godina koje idu u mpo

tako da ako ste oko 35-te ili iznad...

----------


## kaja76

Ja sam iznad 35, imam skoro 39. Napomenula mi je da neće ići lako i ima pravo. Sumnjala sam u točnost njene izjave (budući da sam prvo dijete dobila vrlo lako), ali ispostavlja se da ima pravo. Godine idu, stanice propadaju. Ja se još nadam... Ona sigurno nije med i mlijeko i nije bas sklona uljepšavanju, ali znam da je par puta rekla da treba biti strpljiv pa možda bude. Što god rekla, ja cu se nadati jer dr. nisu proroci i nitko ne može znati što će biti.

----------


## lasta

Cure moze jedna info ...koliko se ceka u Ri na postupak?

----------


## nina32

Ovisi od slučaja do slučaja.. Ja sam uletila u postupak brzinom munje jer sam imala većinu nalaza a i zato jer je prirodnjak bio u pitanju tako da praktički nisam ni čekala. Nazvala krajem mjeseca, dobila termin za sedam dana, došla M, krenule folikulometrije.

----------


## Mali Mimi

I nina kako je postupak završio?

----------


## nina32

Neslavno  :Smile:

----------


## Aerin

Hello  :Smile: 

Dosla sam vidjeti jel ima koja nova trudnica  :Smile: 
Lasta ja sam na postupak cekala 10mj al samo zato jer je doktor mislio da meni nista od toga ne treba i da cu prirodno ostati trudna pa me malo razvlacio  :Wink:

----------


## Aerin

> Čujem da su neke u postupku, čujem da ima trudnica!!!! A nitko se ne prijavljuje, nazdravljuje, placa kafu... Pih!



Ma znala sam ja da ima novih trudnica  :Smile: 
Ajmo cure znatiželjna sam :zubo:

----------


## eryngium

> Ma to ti je njen humor. Netko će se uvrijediti, netko nasmijati.... Ja sam njen pacijent, uvrede nisam doživjela i čak mi je u jednu ruku simpa jer je tako "munjena". Valja je i njoj nakon silnih doktorata jasno da se ne pravljenje djece ne svodi na zna/ne zna.


Bile smo četiri tamo izuzev nje, i nitko se nije nasmijao na taj komentar. Ili ne kužimo njen humor ili nisam samo ja mislila da komentar nije na mjestu. 
Ako tebi paše i našle ste zajednički jezik to je jedino što je bitno.

----------


## sushi

> Valja je i njoj nakon silnih doktorata jasno da se ne pravljenje djece ne svodi na zna/ne zna.


izostavili kolegij Empatija te godine

----------


## Newbie

Tko je ova nova crvena ženska u podrumu? Radi sve više posla, čak i transfere..
Jel to ona novi, četvrti član riječke humane, ili netko odlazi pa je ona zamjena?
Kako se zove?

----------


## red pepper

Ja vjerujem da je specijalizantica neka koja prolazi vise odjela mada moram priznati da mi nije previse simpaticna i da obzirom da je dole 3 i pol minute ukupno malo previse komentira i petlja se..al opet to sam samo ja...

Ako radi transfere onda mozda i nije specijalizant samo..pa ne kockaju se valjda tako s postupcima da daju svakome da radi transfer?!imaju valjda neke lutke dole na kojima mogu vjezbati,ne moraju na nama i nasim embrijima...

----------


## Newbie

Djeluje malo nabrijano, nije naročito simpatična. Ni meni nije jasno kako ona može raditi transfere. Sumnjam da bi to dali nekom studentu da se eto malo praksa... Zato me zanima jel ona novi član humane ili netko od stalne postave odlazi-a ona ulijeće...

----------


## pak

Jel to ona sa dugom,  ravnom kosom, mlada ...?

----------


## Newbie

Da...

----------


## pak

Aha, bila je i prosli mjesec kada sam isla na fm, biti ce da stize novi clan....

----------


## Kikica1

Jel netko skuzio kako se zove ta nova mlada dr?

----------


## red pepper

Ma vec sto puta su tako ti mladi bili dole par mjeseci...sumnjam da se nesto bitno sprema...mozda je ova samo malo ambicioznija pa se vise gura i namece pa izgleda da je bitnija nego sto je...

----------


## Newbie

> Ma vec sto puta su tako ti mladi bili dole par mjeseci...sumnjam da se nesto bitno sprema...mozda je ova samo malo ambicioznija pa se vise gura i namece pa izgleda da je bitnija nego sto je...


Al svi drugi mladi su samo gledali (i šutili) , ne sjećam se da su radili fm, a pogotovo ne transfere

----------


## red pepper

A ne znam kako izgleda kad nekog bas obucavaju za radit,koliko dugo su vlajo i mane segrtovali dok nisu poceli radit sami..jer mozda joj daju da napravi od svega po malo samo da vidi kako to izgleda (pa ako si sretnik da vjezba bas na tebi sorry zao nam je)...pa onda ide na drugi odjel i to je to...vrijeme ce pokazati...ali eto meni osobno nije simpaticna previse..

----------


## eryngium

> Djeluje malo nabrijano, nije naročito simpatična. Ni meni nije jasno kako ona može raditi transfere. Sumnjam da bi to dali nekom studentu da se eto malo praksa... Zato me zanima jel ona novi član humane ili netko od stalne postave odlazi-a ona ulijeće...


X

----------


## a_je_to

Znate li kada dobivaju raspored za siječanj? Za konzultacije?

----------


## eryngium

Od 7.1 kreće program tako da bi ovaj tjedan trebali znati kako će naručivati. Možda najbolje da nazoveš u ponedjeljak pa pitaš. Ovo su ipak informacije iz 11.mjeseca. :confused:

----------


## vita22

Riječanke moje iako je većina obavještena moram se i tu pohvalit.....trudna nakon 7 god...home made....

----------


## Snekica

iako znam već nekoliko sati, s radošću sam došla i ovdje čestitati jer nakon toliko godina, toliko patnje - home made - woooowwww!  :Klap:

----------


## mravak

*vita22*  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## butterfly101

vita22...čestitke velike

----------


## butterfly101

cure nikad ne odustajte od "domaće radinosti"  :Smile:

----------


## red pepper

vita22 baš prekrasno iznenađenje ... :Zaljubljen: 

ja otkad sam krenula u postupke nisam se iskreno ni niti jednom sjetila da se dijete može i doma napraviti..niti jednom nisam upotrijebila lh trakicu niti ništa drugo slično..Ja sam valjda sve karte stavila na medicinu..ali ovakvi primjeri su i više nego  motivirajući...

----------


## Mali Mimi

vita22 još jednom čestitke :Very Happy:

----------


## vita22

Hvala cure nisam ni ja mislila nakon toliko ivf da ćemo se doma zaigrati ali čuda se ne dešavaju samo drugima kao šta sam do sada mislila....!!!!

----------


## tigrical

Kakav divan kraj godine, čestitam Vita!!! 
Čestitam i drugoj trudnici, koja mudro šuti...

----------


## vita22

i ja se pridružujem čestitkama drugoj trudnici na humanoj se priča ....mogla bi progovorit da mi ne krenemo same....

----------


## Mali Mimi

ahaha izgleda da svi znaju o kome je riječ, čestitam i ja

----------


## pak

Cestitam i ja svm trudnicama !

Lijepo je citati i da je na ovoj temi malo zivnulo, neka nam se samo nastavi niz u 2015 g. !

----------


## Newbie

> i ja se pridružujem čestitkama drugoj trudnici na humanoj se priča ....mogla bi progovorit da mi ne krenemo same....


ne kužim ovo... ne znam o kome je riječ, al zašto bi itko, ali ITKO osim same trudnice ovdje objavio ičiju trudnoću?  :Evil or Very Mad: 
bokte, vidim svi navalili ovdje, pa pustite curu da se javi sama ako želi..
šta vi znate tko ima kakav razlog za šutiti? Možda je rizična i mora mirovati i ne želi se "ureći" javnim objavama? možda nije ni najbližima rekla- a znaju joj nick na forumu.. šta ja znam.. razloga je milijun i svatko ima svoj..

ne mislim ovo vita samo na tebe, nego vidim da već par nickova jaši po nekoj trudnici.. pa dajte pustite ženu na miru.. možda i ne dolazi više na forum..
sad se ponašate ko moja svekrva kad smo joj rekli da nikome ne govori za moju trudnoću, a ona pred svima uzela tapšati trbuh i tepati onim iritantnim glasom : sreeeetan booožić... bljuv...

----------


## phiphy

*Newbie*, nisi skužila...niti bi itko ovdje objavio nečiju trudnoću, niti jašimo po njoj. Većina, ako ne sve cure koje su se ovdje oglasile, poznaju trudnicu i ova zaje*ancija je upravo zato jer je poznajemo i znamo kako 'diše'. Ne sumnjam da nas naša trudnica čita i da joj namamimo osmijeh na usta pa da joj ovi prvi tjedni prolaze veselije upravo zbog svih ovih javljanja ovdje (dok nas Arđa ne pomete).

----------


## Newbie

Ma skužila sam ja... I kužim ja da je to zezancija, ali cura očito ima razlog da to ne objavi na forumu.. Možda sam ja samo preosjetljiva jer iz moje jedne trudnoće mi se zgadilo kako neki objavljuju MOJU trudnoću i informaciju koja je meni toliko osobna i intimna... Da mi uspije druga beba, pogotovo nakon silnog truda na humanoj-mislim da bih zadavila svakog tko bi dao ikakvu naznaku o mojoj trudnoći..
Pa čak i kad je sve samo dobronamjerna zezancija...

----------


## phiphy

A gle, i to je moguće. Da joj komentari teško padaju jer u slučaju da nešto pođe u krivom smjeru, što je više ljudi znalo, teže se nositi s time, pitanjima ili nedostatkom istih, sažalnim pogledima ili pravljenja da se ništa nije dogodilo...jbg, ja se nadam da je veselimo. A mi, MPO-ovke, ipak sve to doživljavamo i proživljavamo na drugačiji način i nije fer da nas trpaš u istu košaru sa svekrvom  :Grin:  . 

Što se naše trudnice tiče, moglo bi nam se dogoditi da nam kaže da je bila trudna kad rodi. Što je sigurno, sigurno je  :Laughing:  .

Što se metle tiče, Arđo, budi nam blagonaklona u ovo blagdansko vrijeme  :Grin:  .

----------


## Newbie

znam.. stvari su malo drukčije u mpo vodama, ali dalje je svatko od nas različita individua koja se sa životnim problemima i veseljima drukčije nosi.
ona će nam reći kad bude htjela..

a možda ju sad samo nervirate ovolikim zapitkivanjem- pa vam namjerno ne želi ništa reći... :alexis:  :kokice:

----------


## Mali Mimi

nitko ne jaši po nikome, ohladi malo Newbie, mislim da nema potrebe za advokatom

----------


## Newbie

5-6 nickova je spomenulo fantomsku trudnicu. Ako to nije jahanje, ne znam sta je. Ako se znala ulogirat na forum, zna se i javiti sa vijestima. Ako zeli...

----------


## vita22

Obično nikog ne prozivamo i ne spominjemo dok ta osoba ne kaže sama i za moju trudnoću su neke znale pa me nisu spominjale....valjda su ovi komentari s nekim razlogom.....

----------


## Mali Mimi

ma kojih 5,6 , nas 3 je spomenulo, eto baš se i dopisujem s njom preko pp, pa valjda bi mi rekla da je to protumačila kao neku provokaciju!

----------


## Ginger

I sad nek si ja mislim tko je to  :Grin: 

Ovdje je i dalje najludja ekipa  :lool:

----------


## Newbie

Brojala sam postove :D
Ne znam s kim se dopisuješ preko pp-a, al jel ti potvrdila da je trudna?
Ili možda ima više fantomskih trudnica, pa mi ne govorimo o istoj.... :Unsure:   :Unsure:   :Unsure: 

Ako ništa, bar nam je tema živnula...  :kokice:

----------


## eryngium

Dok god sama ne odluči (ako i ikada) objaviti svoju vijest, na nama je da poštujemo njenu privatnost i suzdržimo se od bilo kakvih komentara, pa i pozdrava i čestitki. To što se nekome povjerila kroz privatne poruke je točno to, privatno.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Dok god sama ne odluči (ako i ikada) objaviti svoju vijest, na nama je da poštujemo njenu privatnost i suzdržimo se od bilo kakvih komentara, pa i pozdrava i čestitki. To što se nekome povjerila kroz privatne poruke je točno to, privatno.


i ništa i dalje nije otkriveno na javnom djelu ja poštujem njenu privatnost, a te čestitke ne otkrivaju ništa i zbilje me počinje iritirati kad mi tu netko soli pamet što smijem ili ne smijem napisati, ako itko onda je to moderator

----------


## eryngium

Kako ne!? Otkriveno je javno da postoji trudnica koja ne želi da se za njenu trudnoću zna. I sad samo fali da krene nagađanje tko je. Možda je stvarno vrijeme da se moderator uključi.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Argente

"Netko je trudan" se ne može klasificirati kao kršenje pravila (točka _Iznošenje osobnih informacija o javnim ili privatnim osobama, te objavljivanje privatne poruke korisnice/korisnika bez prethodne dozvole_) stoga se moderator uključuje s porukom: ne minirati praznično raspoloženje.

 :pivo:  za sve bivše, sadašnje i buduće trudnice, i da vas/nas u sljedećoj godini bude što više, javnih ili tajnih.
Samo se po porodu javite bubekici da vas stavi na listu  :Laughing:

----------


## phiphy

Dajte cure, trudnica nas sigurno čita i ne može do zraka jer se kida od smijeha šta se ovdje nadrobilo.

----------


## tigrical

[QUOTE=Newbie;2716349
a možda ju sad samo nervirate ovolikim zapitkivanjem- pa vam namjerno ne želi ništa reći... :alexis:  :kokice: [/QUOTE]
S guštom ju "nerviram"! Vjerujem da se smije i čita. I ona mene nervira jer nije došla na kavu to podijelit s nama :belj:

----------


## Newbie

> S guštom ju "nerviram"! Vjerujem da se smije i čita. I ona mene nervira jer nije došla na kavu to podijelit s nama :belj:


Ona je ustvari htjela da se nama ova riječka tema malo oživi....  :kokice: 
A možda nije došla na kavu jer je imala zanimljivije društvo  :Idea:  :mama:

----------


## phiphy

> A možda nije došla na kavu jer je imala zanimljivije društvo


Šefice, ovo je za sankcije!!! Zanimljivije društvo od nas? To ne postoji!  :Razz: 

Nego, nije li dr. V. trebao otići u privatne MPO vode? Još je u podrumu?
(ovo je zbog metle)

----------


## Newbie

I mene zanima sta je s vlajom... Jer vise nije tamo na cavlima.. Sprema li se on negdje dalje privatno?

----------


## Newbie

> Šefice, ovo je za sankcije!!! Zanimljivije društvo od nas? To ne postoji!


A sta da ti kazem...  :Raspa:

----------


## tigrical

> Šefice, ovo je za sankcije!!! Zanimljivije društvo od nas? To ne postoji!)


Pišem opasku u notes. Kad dodjes na kavicu zbog ovog placas rundu!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

a šta nema više ni Samire dole? Pa otkud sad i Vlašić ide, pa cijelo društvo će se osut

----------


## tigrical

Nema je. Posuđena na Kantridu. Kao lijevi vezni...

----------


## pak

Ajme koji kosmar je nastao nastao.
Kakve su to sada seobe naroda na humanoj ? Jel to samo nagadjanje ili ..?

----------


## Newbie

Šta vlašić ide sa humane? Jel to ovak neko nagađanje ili je to potvrđeno?

----------


## vatra86

Da V odlazi su nagađanja... Evo on me ceka da za kojih 10- tak dana da napravimo bebicu.... 
I da i ja zelim znati tko je trudan... He he...
Vita22 bas lijepo iznenađenje!! Cestitam od srca!!

----------


## pak

Ima li netko da je ovih dana dobio humanu na telefon ?

----------


## eryngium

U 11mj mi je glavna rekla da do 7.1. nema nikoga dole.

----------


## pak

Aha, znaci od 07.01. krecu narucivanja, ajde dobro cekati cemo.

----------


## eryngium

Možda da ipak probaš zvati 5.1. S obzirom da je ovo informacija iz 11.mj... :confused:

----------


## vatra86

Ja cu sutra probati nazvati... Bas nezgodno kad ih tako nema...

----------


## vita22

od 7.1 . je samo sestra Marija dole znam jer su mi rekli da tad zovem za uzv...drugi dolaze 13.01.

----------


## vatra86

Nitko mi se ne javlja...  :Sad:

----------


## vatra86

Je je, Marija je tamo ali ima posla pa se ne stigne javiti

----------


## drama_queen

daklem dr V definitivno nije tamo ...jel to znači da se ne vraća i što će bit s njegovim pacijenticama?

----------


## phiphy

dr. V., koliko se sjećam, običava uzeti GO duže od ostalih (vjerojatno kasnije ide). Stoga, mislim da još ne treba paničariti  :Smile: .

----------


## mravak

Da,dr.V. je i prošle godine bio duže od svih na GO,sjećam se po tome jer sam pomalo bilo tužna što kod njega nisam imala pregled za srčanu reakciju,ipak mi je on pomogao da to srce zatreperi pa sam htjela da i to vidi ,hormoni,šta ćete!

Curke,samo hrabro naprijed !

----------


## Frćka

> daklem dr V definitivno nije tamo ...jel to znači da se ne vraća i što će bit s njegovim pacijenticama?


Bez panike, dr.V je sutra dolje...

----------


## drama_queen

Nadam se ...ja se jučer naručila za ovaj tjedan i sestra rekla da ga nema da će me netko drugi preuzeti ...da ga nema ovaj mjesec, zato moja zabrinutost  :Sad:

----------


## pak

> Nadam se ...ja se jučer naručila za ovaj tjedan i sestra rekla da ga nema da će me netko drugi preuzeti ...da ga nema ovaj mjesec, zato moja zabrinutost


Narucena si za konzultacije ili ?

----------


## drama_queen

ne prošli mjesec smo se dogovorili za fet ovaj mjesec

----------


## vita22

Sigurno je dole ja naručena 14.1. i ove priče o odlasku su za sad neistinite....!!!!

----------


## drama_queen

A ja se nadam da se samo prehladio na skijanju  :Smile:

----------


## pak

I ja sam narucena zato i pitam jer nitko nije rekao da ga nece biti. 
Mozda je samo produzio koji dan g.o. ...

----------


## Frćka

> Nadam se ...ja se jučer naručila za ovaj tjedan i sestra rekla da ga nema da će me netko drugi preuzeti ...da ga nema ovaj mjesec, zato moja zabrinutost


A onda moguće da se nešto u medjuvremenu promijenilo...javim sutra

----------


## drama_queen

Frćka sa nestrpljenjem iščekujemo novosti  :Wink:

----------


## Frćka

Evo ne brinite, dr.V radi normalno, malo ljeva ruka out, al sve pet.

----------


## drama_queen

Mnogo dobre vijesti  :Smile:  hvala Frćka

----------


## Frćka

Jos da vidimo šta zapravo može samo s desnom!

----------


## drama_queen

samo nek je on dobro ...neka je on nama tamo ...proći će ruka  :Wink:

----------


## Snekica

Kažem ja da je skijanje grub sport  :Laughing:  mah mah dottore!

----------


## vatra86

Ej zene, da li za anesteziju treba nova up ili sad po novom moze i na onu up D1?

----------


## red pepper

Daju ti oni internu uputnicu na temelju D1.

----------


## vatra86

Hvala Pepper!! Super!

----------


## eryngium

Unazad godinu dana je sve trebalo ići na D1. Od vađenja bete pa nadalje. A nas uporno šalju primarcima po nove uputnice. Fala bogu da bar za nešto izdaju internu uputnicu.

----------


## vatra86

E da i nema Vlasica, mene vodi profesorica  dok se on ne vrati.. Ne znam da li vodi sve njegove ili nesto vodi i M.

----------


## drama_queen

mene preuzeo dr M

----------


## Enrika

Pozdrav,evo nova sam u svemu tome...nakon vanmaternicne trudnoce(predugi jajovodi) ,preporucena mi je mpo.Bila sam na prvom razgovoru kod dr.M i idemo na ivf prirodan postupak.Skupili smo sve nalaze osim nalaza klamidije(koju jos cekam-vec mjesec i pol).Dal moram obavit i razgovor sa psihologom ili ne? Kako to ide dalje,kad dolazim u postupak? Moze neke informacije za pocetnike...

----------


## drama_queen

Enrika zar vam nisu dali na klinici koje sve papire treba prikupiti.  Ja sam to prošla davno i znam da su mi tamo sestre dale papir na kojem je pisalo što nam sve treba za donijeti.

----------


## Enrika

Jesu...sve to imam,al jedna cura mi je rekla da je ona bila i kod psihologa...mozda cu ic nakon druge konzultacije.

----------


## pak

Enrika ne treba ici kod psihologa. Treba vam vjencani list ili potvrda od j.b. o vanbracnoj zajednici. Nalaze imate.Treba ti uputnica D1koja pokriva sve u vezi postupka godinu dana to ti daje tvoja gin. Uputnica za spermiogram i to je to.
 Dali vam je rekao koji dan ciklusa da se javite ? Kada krenete u postupak sestrama se javljas na 1.d.c. i onda te one upisuju za fm na dan kada ti je dr. rekao da dodjes.
Ako nisi jos proucila evo baci pogled 
http://issuu.com/quipos.art/docs/neplodnost_2014

Ako sam nesto zaboravila cure ce se jos javiti.
Sretno !

----------


## drama_queen

Jednom davno kad sam ja kretala trebala je i potvrda iz obiteljskog centra ali mislim da sad više takve sitnice ne trebaju.  psihologu ja nisam nikad ni išla.  u svakom slučaju obavi konzultacije prije nego dobiješ m tako da ako nema nekih problema odmah kreneš u postupak.  samo javi kad te uzmu u postupak baš da vidimo koliko je to čekanje tj. ima li ga uopće ...sretno!

----------


## Enrika

Hvala PAK i DRAMA_QUEEN...javim daljnji tok događaja

----------


## Enrika

Evo da se javim...jucer sam bila na druge konzultacije kod gin. M...i krecemo 15.02. (1.d.c.)...jako sam zadovoljna i prezadovoljna jer sam za konz. bila jako brzo narucena...

----------


## cicko87

Sretno, sto prije da prijeđeš na odbrojavanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## drama_queen

bravo Enrika ...sretno ti i da si što kraće tamo  :Wink:

----------


## Newbie

Malčice off, al jel zna netko šta je sa dr ivanom šimunović? Nema je, pa sigurno mjesec dana.. Hoće li se vratiti uopće?

----------


## jejja

To i mene zanima.. ona mi je super bila za sve vezano uz mpo,uputnice,recepte ma bas sve!

----------


## MWM

Bok, ja sam nova  :Smile:  
4 isnem.
1 ivf prirodnjak

----------


## Katjuša

evo još jedne nove na forumu  :Smile: 
3 AIH iza nas, jedan pokušaj prirodnjaka - puknuo folikul taman prije punkcije
Sljedeće idemo opet na prirodni ivf

----------


## mravak

MWM,
Dobrodošla,želim ti da što prije grliš svoj smotuljak!

----------


## MWM

> MWM,
> Dobrodošla,želim ti da što prije grliš svoj smotuljak!


Hvala,u 3 mj. opet prirodnjak.
Valjda ce biti napokon nesto

----------


## suzy.s

bok cure! zanima me dali  neka zna kad se vrača dr. Vašić? dali če raditi u 3 mj.

----------


## kameleon

ja sam načula u čekaoni da dr šimunović pikira ići negdje drugdje...tako se priča,a je li istina,ne znam...a da mi je žao, žao mi je...dosta kilometara radim za otići kod nje,ali jako sam zadovoljna..
Katjuša,MWM dobrodošle i sretno!!

----------


## pak

> bok cure! zanima me dali  neka zna kad se vrača dr. Vašić? dali če raditi u 3 mj.


Vraca se sada u 3.mj. 
MWM, Katjusa dobrodosle. Sretno i  da se sto prije prebacite na trudnicki podforum.
Enrika kako napredujete ?

----------


## pak

> Malčice off, al jel zna netko šta je sa dr ivanom šimunović? Nema je, pa sigurno mjesec dana.. Hoće li se vratiti uopće?


Newbie koja je to dr.? Jel dole sa humane ili ? 
U podrumu su i dalje neki novi dr. tj nisu vise novi vidjam ih vec neko vrijeme.

----------


## kameleon

Pak to je soc gin iz Rijeke, nije na humanoj..
i ja sam čula da se vlašić vraća uskoro, a ovi novi su vjerovatno samo u prolazu, pitala sam M hoće li dobiti nekog novog doktora dole, rekao je da neće..

----------


## Enrika

Pozdrav...evo bili ove dane na folikulometriji i danas mi je rekao dr.M da dodjem sutra da ce mi dati stopericu i utorak punkcija...ako bude islo sve po planu...

----------


## suzy.s

pozdrav cure!!! Sretno Vam svima i da ča prije dođete do svoje male bebice. evo iza nas je jako dugi put na humanoj ( 8 god. čekanja , strepnje i puno , puno nadanja!!) , ali na kraju sa sretnim završetkom i malom bebicom koja sada ima 4.5 mj. ,  koja nam je donjela dom pun ljubavi, smjeha i zadovoljstva,,, zato nikad ne odustajte!!! glavu gore i kad je najteže, jer vjerujte znam kroz ča se sve prolazi!!!  SRETNO SVIMA!!!

----------


## eryngium

> Pak to je soc gin iz Rijeke, nije na humanoj..
> i ja sam čula da se vlašić vraća uskoro, a ovi novi su vjerovatno samo u prolazu, pitala sam M hoće li dobiti nekog novog doktora dole, rekao je da neće..


Nemam ništa protiv da se ljudi uče, bilo u prolazu ili ne, ali neozbiljno je što rade bez nadzora pa ako nemaš sreće ti fino propadne mjesec dana.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pak

> Nemam ništa protiv da se ljudi uče, bilo u prolazu ili ne, ali neozbiljno je što rade bez nadzora pa ako nemaš sreće ti fino propadne mjesec dana.



 :Shock:  kako mislis bez nadzora?  Mislim shvacam sto govoris ali i dalje mi je tesko povjerovati da se rade punkcije i transferi od strane tima koji nije strucan, obucen do kraja i sl.
Nije da sam odusevljena kada se netko uci bas na meni ali ajde nekako moraju steci praksu. Folik. rad uz vodstvo ok ali ostalog me stvarno strah. 
Uf jos mi je to trebalo, za par dana pocinje nas predzadnji postupak i nadam se da necu imati tu srecu da mi bez veze ode jos koji postupak.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Nemam ništa protiv da se ljudi uče, bilo u prolazu ili ne, ali neozbiljno je što rade bez nadzora pa ako nemaš sreće ti fino propadne mjesec dana.


Zar stvarno rade bez nadzora?
A gdje Vlašić otišao pa već ga dugo nema dole?

----------


## kameleon

eryngium nisam znala da rade bez nadzora  :Shock:

----------


## pak

> Zar stvarno rade bez nadzora?
> A gdje Vlašić otišao pa već ga dugo nema dole?



Na bolovanju, ozljedio je ruku ali vraca se mislim sada pocetkom mjeseca.

----------


## red pepper

> Nemam ništa protiv da se ljudi uče, bilo u prolazu ili ne, ali neozbiljno je što rade bez nadzora pa ako nemaš sreće ti fino propadne mjesec dana.


Još si i sretan ako ti propadne samo mjesec dana jer je moguće da i postupak propadne zbog njihove krive procjene...ja nikako ne kužim kako ih mogu same puštati da kemijaju...

----------


## eryngium

> kako mislis bez nadzora?  Mislim shvacam sto govoris ali i dalje mi je tesko povjerovati da se rade punkcije i transferi od strane tima koji nije strucan, obucen do kraja i sl.
> Nije da sam odusevljena kada se netko uci bas na meni ali ajde nekako moraju steci praksu. Folik. rad uz vodstvo ok ali ostalog me stvarno strah.


Mislim bez nadzora M ili S. Meni su bili na folikulometrijama, samo specijalizanti. Odlučili kad da dođem idući put bez obzira što sam govorila da će mi to biti prekasno jer su mi ciklusi kratki... i eto, bi prekasno. Folikul otišao na onaj svijet, propao mi postupak ovaj mjesec dok mi nalazi još uvijek vrijede i nikom ništa. 
Doduše, malo tko je baksuz kao ja, pa se nadam da će tebi biti netko od iskusne garde tko zna šta radi.


Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## eryngium

> Još si i sretan ako ti propadne samo mjesec dana jer je moguće da i postupak propadne zbog njihove krive procjene...ja nikako ne kužim kako ih mogu same puštati da kemijaju...


Ne uspjevam se radovati da mi je samo mjesec propao. :/

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## pak

eryngium uf poznat mi je osjecaj.
Moj prvi prirodnjak je tako isto zavrsio jer je specijalizant odradio fm i promijenio odluku mog dr. Uf kad se samo sjetim koju je frku digla gl.sestra tada, urlala je da ju je cijeli podrum cuo a onda se prirodnjaci ni nisu brojali u postupke.

----------


## eryngium

Ne znam jesu li oni tek specijalizanti ili kršteni ginekolozi ali znam da mpo-ovci nisu pa kao takvi mislim da ne bi smjeli raditi sami. Možda griješim? 
Ako mogu raditi bez nadzora zašto ne čitaju povijest bolesti koju imaju pred sobom ili slušaju što im pričaš? Nije mi ovo prvi prirodnjak pa da se gađa na slijepo. U povijesti im piše uspješan recept, samo ga je trebalo slijediti.

----------


## bubekica

Vjerojatno je rijec o supspecijalizantima humane reprodukcije.. Ne vjerujem bas da su dali nekome tko jos ni ginekologiju nije specijalizirao da se petlja u te stvari...

----------


## Inesz

mislim da bi trebalo provjeriti jesu li to specijalizanti ginekologije ili subspecijalizanti humane reprodukcije i pod kojim uvjetima liječnici na specijalizaciji/subspecijalizaciji smiju samostalno djelovati.

----------


## pak

Ma ako su to oni koje vidjam dole onda su ginekolozi mozda na subspecijalizaciji ili kao pomoc posto jedan dr. nije radio.Dr. me zaprimio kada sam isla na kiretazu tako da sumljam da i to rade specijalizanti. 
Kako god bilo nije ugodno kada izgubis postupak koji su ograniceni radi neke bezvezne pogreske,procijene bilo dali se radi o subspecijaisti ili mpo dr.

----------


## Inesz

uh

ako vam je propao postupak zbog progrešne procjene liječnika koji nisje subspecijalist, mislim da imate temelja za žaliti se i tražiti ponavljanje postupak na teret hzzo-a.

----------


## eryngium

> uh
> 
> ako vam je propao postupak zbog progrešne procjene liječnika koji nisje subspecijalist, mislim da imate temelja za žaliti se i tražiti ponavljanje postupak na teret hzzo-a.


Za doktoricu bi rekla da je tek na specijalizaciji jer dosta teško na utz-u pronalazi 'dijelove ispod haube' i nije sigurna u ono što gleda, npr. jel jajnik il jajovod. :confused:
Rekli su mi da se ne broji kao iskorišteni postupak jer nisu upotrijebili iglu. Ne znam za druge cure.

----------


## Antonella14

> Za doktoricu bi rekla da je tek na specijalizaciji jer dosta teško na utz-u pronalazi 'dijelove ispod haube' i nije sigurna u ono što gleda, npr. jel jajnik il jajovod. :confused:
> Rekli su mi da se ne broji kao iskorišteni postupak jer nisu upotrijebili iglu. Ne znam za druge cure.


Ako je folikul puknuo dok si išla na pregled i nije korištena igla za punkciju,onda se to ne broji kao iskorišteni postupak.I ja sam imala takav slučaj.Mislim da ih dosta ne razumije da je nama i izgubljen mjesec puno,a tek postupak.

----------


## lea13

> Ako je folikul puknuo dok si išla na pregled i nije korištena igla za punkciju,onda se to ne broji kao iskorišteni postupak.I ja sam imala takav slučaj.Mislim da ih dosta ne razumije da je nama i izgubljen mjesec puno,a tek postupak.


Slažem se, postupak se broji samo ako je došlo do punkcije, neovisno o njenom rezultatu tj. da li će biti transfera ili ne. Dakle, šest punkcija šest postupaka. ja sam imala u prošlom stimuliranom tri transfera i nadam se još jednom, ali se to sve broji kao jedan postupak jer je bila samo jedna punkcija. Ako nije došlo do nje nije iskorišten ni postupak.

----------


## Argente

Nisu subspecijalizanti HR ziher...koliko ja znam subspecijalizaciju nema još ni Mane, a ne vjerujem ni da će je netko drugi uskoro imati. Ni po drugim klinikama nisu svi liječnici koji se bave humanom reprodukcijom njeni subspecijalisti, rade to i "obični" ginići...

----------


## bubekica

> Nisu subspecijalizanti HR ziher...koliko ja znam subspecijalizaciju nema još ni Mane, a ne vjerujem ni da će je netko drugi uskoro imati. Ni po drugim klinikama nisu svi liječnici koji se bave humanom reprodukcijom njeni subspecijalisti, rade to i "obični" ginići...


jel znas nekog iz drzavne klinike tko nije subsp. hm? ja zbilja ne znam.... cak i podgajski koji sad tek pocijenj radit na vv je subspec.

----------


## Argente

Ja mislim da su samo na Vuku svi subspecijalisti, jer je to jedina klinika na kojoj se reproduktivci rade samo tom granom ginekologije...svi ostali su svaštari...pisali smo negdje tko sve ima pečat, probat ću iskopat.

----------


## bubekica

i u petrovoj su
http://www.kbc-zagreb.hr/djelatnici-...-reprodukciju/
bar ovi navedeni tu...

----------


## eryngium

M na pečatu ima samo da je spec. ginekologije i opstetricije. Možda je pečat star?

----------


## pak

V. i S. imaju pecat.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mislim da bi preglede svakako trebali obavljati ljudi koji su za to osposobljeni (ako ih rade samostalno), nije toliko bitno jel specijalist ginekologije ako zna posao, ovo što je eryngium prije navela vjerojatno nije niti dr. koji je završio specijalizaciju jer sumnjam da bi se glavna sestra usudila povisiti ton u suprotnom

----------


## pak

Mala Mimi kod  mene je gl.sestra vikala ali to su bila prijasnja vremena kada je gl.sestra bila M. :Smile:  Ti je se vjerojatno sjecas.
Stvar je u tome  da glavni dr. odredjuje sta i kada i da bi se toga trebali drzati svi koji su na zamjeni a na kraju tako ne bude pa se gube mjeseci ili jos gore postupci.

----------


## Newbie

@kameleon- sorry što tek sad odgovaram. Glede naše socijalke- I.Š. Ona je meni osobno rekla da radi na tome da ode iz rijeke al da to nece biti bas brzo. Jel znas jel se vratila a bolovanja?

----------


## Enrika

Evo da vam se javim...docekali smo i to...jucer je bio ET(vracen 8-stanicni)...i sad cekamo,naravno pozitivno razmisljam da ce sve bit super...

----------


## bubicazubica

Sretno!



> Evo da vam se javim...docekali smo i to...jucer je bio ET(vracen 8-stanicni)...i sad cekamo,naravno pozitivno razmisljam da ce sve bit super...

----------


## lasta

Priznaju li u Ri S-gram iz drugih bolnica ili mora biti iz njihovog laba?

----------


## pak

> Evo da vam se javim...docekali smo i to...jucer je bio ET(vracen 8-stanicni)...i sad cekamo,naravno pozitivno razmisljam da ce sve bit super...



Enrika ima li novovsti ?  :fige:

----------


## pak

> Priznaju li u Ri S-gram iz drugih bolnica ili mora biti iz njihovog laba?


Neznam dali ga sada priznaju ali mi smo ga ponavljali. A i bolje je da ga ponovite u Ri. puno je detaljniji

----------


## Enrika

PAK...evo čekamo betu 24.03. ,za sad nista novo...

----------


## Snekica

lasta jel ti to krećeš po brata?  :Smile:

----------


## lasta

Pa nadam se da da. Reci cu ti u pon nakon dejta sa gin.

----------


## MWM

> Vraca se sada u 3.mj. 
> MWM, Katjusa dobrodosle. Sretno i  da se sto prije prebacite na trudnicki podforum.
> Enrika kako napredujete ?


Hvala, Vama svima isto sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Enrika

Pozdrav...posto mi je ovo prvi postupak,dal mi mozete pomoc malo...24.3. moram vadit betu,tko mi daje uputnicu? moj soc. ginekolog? Kad je izvadim sta onda,moram cekat neka 2,3,4 sata nalaz ili? i onda nosim na humanu? HVALA

----------


## eryngium

Da, tvoj socijalac ti da uputnicu. Krv vadiš u labu na poliklinici, prizemlje lijevo-tamo gdje je najveća horda ljudi. Nalazi se dižu od 12-14h, kažu ti kada će biti gotovo, isti dan ili za par dana.

----------


## pak

> Pozdrav...posto mi je ovo prvi postupak,dal mi mozete pomoc malo...24.3. moram vadit betu,tko mi daje uputnicu? moj soc. ginekolog? Kad je izvadim sta onda,moram cekat neka 2,3,4 sata nalaz ili? i onda nosim na humanu? HVALA


Enrika jesi radila testic?  :Smile:  (znatizeljna)

----------


## Enrika

> Enrika jesi radila testic?  (znatizeljna)


 Evo da se javim danas 18 dana od transfera vadila betu...rezultat 1517...

----------


## Enrika

Je to dobro?

----------


## drama_queen

odlično!  Čestitam

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Je to dobro?


Odlično čestitke :Very Happy:

----------


## pak

> Evo da se javim danas 18 dana od transfera vadila betu...rezultat 1517...


Super, cestitam!

----------


## cicko87

> Evo da se javim danas 18 dana od transfera vadila betu...rezultat 1517...


Superrrrrr čestitam <3

----------


## bubicazubica

:Very Happy: 
čestitke!!!!!!



> Evo da se javim danas 18 dana od transfera vadila betu...rezultat 1517...

----------


## a_je_to

Enrika cestitam!

----------


## Katjuša

Enrika čestitke!! bravo za betu  :Very Happy: 

obavila punkciju, imamo stanicu, sad čekamo subotu  :Cekam:

----------


## Enrika

Hvala vam...imam jedno pitanje: ja nisam ponavljala betu,nisu mi rekli na humanoj,a ja nisam pitala?! Da je ponavljam il ne?

----------


## Enrika

I da svima sretno koji su u postupku

----------


## pak

> Hvala vam...imam jedno pitanje: ja nisam ponavljala betu,nisu mi rekli na humanoj,a ja nisam pitala?! Da je ponavljam il ne?


Ne moras ponavljati. Uzivaj sada i neka bude dosadno i skolski do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## pak

> Enrika čestitke!! bravo za betu 
> 
> obavila punkciju, imamo stanicu, sad čekamo subotu


 :fige:   za subotu, mozda se i sretnemo .

----------


## Enrika

Dva dana imam malo svjetlo smeđeg na dnevnom ulošku,a danas nakon 50 puta sta sam bila na wc nista i evo sad opet al malo vise...sta je to? zabrinuta sam...sta da radim,da zovem humanu? 01.04 tek moram zvat za naruciti se na prvi pregled nakon bete.

----------


## sara79

> Dva dana imam malo svjetlo smeđeg na dnevnom ulošku,a danas nakon 50 puta sta sam bila na wc nista i evo sad opet al malo vise...sta je to? zabrinuta sam...sta da radim,da zovem humanu? 01.04 tek moram zvat za naruciti se na prvi pregled nakon bete.


Enrika a da odes privatno na uz??
Tvoja beta je velika i trebalo bi se vidjeti ges.i zum. 
Da ti se bar potvrdi trudnoca pa si mirna.

----------


## pak

> Enrika a da odes privatno na uz??
> Tvoja beta je velika i trebalo bi se vidjeti ges.i zum. 
> Da ti se bar potvrdi trudnoca pa si mirna.


Slazem se sa sarom, odi privatno na pregled biti ces mirnija.

----------


## Enrika

ic cu sad na ginekologiju,jer moja privatna gin. je bila ujutro...hvala vam

----------


## drama_queen

Enrika ima li kakvih novosti?

----------


## Katjuša

> za subotu, mozda se i sretnemo .


Vjerojatno smo se srele  :Smile:  Transfer obavljen, sad čekanje..

Enrika, jesi bila na pregledu? Je li sve ok?

----------


## Enrika

Neznam od kud da krenem...beta ogromna,plod se ne vidi,moj gin. i cijela humana nisu vidjeli cistu od 6 cm...dr.gin. koji me primio na poliklinici bio je jako ljut zbog ciste,a zalostan zbog ploda jer ga nema,dolazi cijela postava ginekologije da vide di je...naravno hitno na stol i opet jajovod-vanmaternicna po drugi put...idemo dalje...

----------


## kaja76

> Neznam od kud da krenem...beta ogromna,plod se ne vidi,moj gin. i cijela humana nisu vidjeli cistu od 6 cm...dr.gin. koji me primio na poliklinici bio je jako ljut zbog ciste,a zalostan zbog ploda jer ga nema,dolazi cijela postava ginekologije da vide di je...naravno hitno na stol i opet jajovod-vanmaternicna po drugi put...idemo dalje...


Sta i kod ivf može doći do vanmaternične? Oni vrate u maternicu,a zametak otpluta u jajovod?

----------


## pak

> Neznam od kud da krenem...beta ogromna,plod se ne vidi,moj gin. i cijela humana nisu vidjeli cistu od 6 cm...dr.gin. koji me primio na poliklinici bio je jako ljut zbog ciste,a zalostan zbog ploda jer ga nema,dolazi cijela postava ginekologije da vide di je...naravno hitno na stol i opet jajovod-vanmaternicna po drugi put...idemo dalje...


Enrika neznam sta bih rekla, zao mi je, drzi se  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

O draga, tako mi je žao. Grlim...

----------


## drama_queen

Draga tako mi je žao ...grlim te jako jako ...

----------


## sara79

> Neznam od kud da krenem...beta ogromna,plod se ne vidi,moj gin. i cijela humana nisu vidjeli cistu od 6 cm...dr.gin. koji me primio na poliklinici bio je jako ljut zbog ciste,a zalostan zbog ploda jer ga nema,dolazi cijela postava ginekologije da vide di je...naravno hitno na stol i opet jajovod-vanmaternicna po drugi put...idemo dalje...


Enrika zao mi je  :Sad:  
Jel ti odstranjen jajovod???

----------


## cicko87

> Dva dana imam malo svjetlo smeđeg na dnevnom ulošku,a danas nakon 50 puta sta sam bila na wc nista i evo sad opet al malo vise...sta je to? zabrinuta sam...sta da radim,da zovem humanu? 01.04 tek moram zvat za naruciti se na prvi pregled nakon bete.


Prestrasno,zao mi je jako.....drži se

----------


## Enrika

> Sta i kod ivf može doći do vanmaternične? Oni vrate u maternicu,a zametak otpluta u jajovod?


 Da ikod ivf moze se desit,postotak je mali ali postoji

----------


## Enrika

> Enrika zao mi je  
> Jel ti odstranjen jajovod???


 Prosle godine na desnoj strani,a sad na lijevoj...sad su sve odstranili do kraja...

----------


## kaja76

> Prosle godine na desnoj strani,a sad na lijevoj...sad su sve odstranili do kraja...


Znam da nije utješno, ali makar više nema kamo zalutati, a čim ostaješ trudna nekad ce doći do uspješne trudnoće. Strpljenja pa za koji mjesec u nove pobjede. Nema nam druge  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

> Neznam od kud da krenem...beta ogromna,plod se ne vidi,moj gin. i cijela humana nisu vidjeli cistu od 6 cm...dr.gin. koji me primio na poliklinici bio je jako ljut zbog ciste,a zalostan zbog ploda jer ga nema,dolazi cijela postava ginekologije da vide di je...naravno hitno na stol i opet jajovod-vanmaternicna po drugi put...idemo dalje...


Prestrašno... žao mi je...  :grouphug:

----------


## Katjuša

Enrika jako mi je zao  :Sad:  ne mogu vjerovati  :Sad:  drzi se

----------


## MWM

Bok, 
Enrika zao mi je.
Danas transfer, ivf prirod.x2 , 
20.04 beta.cekamo: :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kameleon

Enrika grlim, drži se!
MWM sretno!! 
Info za pacijentice soc gin Šimunovic- ona je još na bolovanju  :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

MWM sretno! 
Mi smo dobili 4js, sve zaledili, čekamo jesen. Velika pusa svima sa humane, posebno velikom docu! Hvala im šta su me jučer onoliko trpili  :Wink:

----------


## eryngium

Snekica  :Love: .  :fige:  za jesen!

----------


## a_je_to

Kakvo je stanje u Rijeci? Jesu li gužve? Rade li svi doktori? Čula sam da je došla neka nova sestra, je li neka od starih možda otišla?

----------


## eryngium

> Kakvo je stanje u Rijeci? Jesu li gužve? Rade li svi doktori? Čula sam da je došla neka nova sestra, je li neka od starih možda otišla?


Ova nova što je došla mi je super. Onu jaču sestru ne viđam u zadnje vrijeme, sve ostale su na broju. Rade svi doktori a gužva je relativna. Kako kad. Za folikulometrije bude špica da nemaš gdje sjesti, ovo ostalo nije tako strašno.

----------


## Snekica

Sestra Višnja radi, sestra Marija je bila na godišnjem, bar prije 10 dana kad sam ja bila tamo.

----------


## jejja

samo update za pacijentice dr.Simunovic-vratila se.. al guzva je velika.. 
Jel sva ekipa na humanoj od dr? trebala bi se zaletit jedan dan pa da se izorganiziram..

----------


## mmmm4

Bok cure :Smile: 
Kojeg dr preporucate i zasto??

----------


## tigrical

jejja, ideš ih pozdravit ili po drugo?!? 
mmmm4, dr. Vlasic, strucan, drag, suosjecajan, pun zivaca. Prof. Smiljan, strucna. Dr. Manestar.

----------


## red pepper

Hahaha..za Manestra bas ni jednu lijepu rijec nemas?samo tocka na kraju recenice?

A covjek zbilja pristupacan, detaljan,uvijek za dogovor,nikad nadrkan ni bahat, spreman pomoci..

----------


## eryngium

Bravo red! Tako se navija za svog favorita!  :Smile: 
Ovako ih ja vidim:
Profa je malo, khm, grublja i puca 'u glavu' iz veliko-kalibarskog oružja, da je cvjetić bila bi muholovka. Potreban oprez.
V je lijeglo optimizma, znatno nježnije ruke, da je cvjetić bio bi maslačak.
M je skuliran, hladne glave, realan, da je cvjetić bio bi... nije cvjetić.

----------


## Mali Mimi

eryngium baš sam se nasmijala da muholovka :lool:  i maslačak uh tu bi se dr. V. mogao uvrijediti kad čuje, naći ćemo mi i za Maneta neki cvijet pa makar kaktus :Smile:  to je ono što meni prvo pada na pamet

----------


## mmmm4

> eryngium baš sam se nasmijala da muholovka i maslačak uh tu bi se dr. V. mogao uvrijediti kad čuje, naći ćemo mi i za Maneta neki cvijet pa makar kaktus to je ono što meni prvo pada na pamet


 :Smile: 
Cure genijalne ste...bas ste me nasmijale.
Dvoumim se izmedu ri i zg ( petrova)

----------


## pak

> Bravo red! Tako se navija za svog favorita! 
> Ovako ih ja vidim:
> Profa je malo, khm, grublja i puca 'u glavu' iz veliko-kalibarskog oružja, da je cvjetić bila bi muholovka. Potreban oprez.
> V je lijeglo optimizma, znatno nježnije ruke, da je cvjetić bio bi maslačak.
> M je skuliran, hladne glave, realan, da je cvjetić bio bi... nije cvjetić.



 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  

Moram reci da su mene ugodno iznenadili svi u ovoj godini, a isla sam cesto. Nekako su ajmo reci procvjetali. Prosla sam ih svih troje 
Mimi  kaktus  :Laughing:

----------


## red pepper

A kakav je to kaktus kad se nisam uspjela ubost na njega,a uboli me vise puta i muholovka i maslacak  :Smile: ...al istina...maslacak je najbolji moguci opis za V!

----------


## drama_queen

ha ha ha cure zakon ste ...baš ste me lipo nasmijale  :Kiss:

----------


## eryngium

Meni M baš nikako ne spada u biljčice. On mi je onako kao mramor. Lijep, čvrst, sjajan, ako znaš kako ( jel da red!?!) možeš ga fino isklesati.

----------


## Snekica

Ma kako ste blesave!!!  :Laughing:  Meni su svi oni herzlich, netko više, netko manje  :Grin: 

mmmm4 ja sam pobjegla iz Petrove u Rijeku i ne bih se više vratila tamo nikad osim možda roditi i to isključivo ako se u tom trenutku nađem u blizini i sve drugo postane daleko  :Smile:

----------


## mmmm4

> Ma kako ste blesave!!!  Meni su svi oni herzlich, netko više, netko manje 
> 
> mmmm4 ja sam pobjegla iz Petrove u Rijeku i ne bih se više vratila tamo nikad osim možda roditi i to isključivo ako se u tom trenutku nađem u blizini i sve drugo postane daleko


Mozes li malo pojasniti? Kod kojeg si dr tamo bila?

----------


## eryngium

> Ma kako ste blesave!!!  Meni su svi oni herzlich, netko više, netko manje


Naravno da jesu. Samo je, prilikom odabira, pitanje kome kakav karakter više paše. Osobno sam postala veliki fan mramora.  :Grin:

----------


## lasta

Ehh ja u srijedu idem kod M..  necu se moci prestat smijati...kaktus...mramor...

----------


## tigrical

red, vjerujem da je dr. M u međuvremenu dobio koju kvalitetu koju ja onda nisam znala prepoznati.

----------


## kiki30

ej,cure...pomoć u vezi naručivanja  ...za spermigram se mora naručiti ili može samo doći .. više se ne sjećam  :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

ej,cure...pomoć u vezi naručivanja  ...za spermiogram se mora naručiti ili može samo doći .. više se ne sjećam  :Smile:

----------


## cicko87

Ma prof S je zakon,dobri su im nadimci u svakom slučaju  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

> ej,cure...pomoć u vezi naručivanja  ...za spermiogram se mora naručiti ili može samo doći .. više se ne sjećam


Ako je samo za spermiogram, bez postupka, onda da. Ako je vezan za postupak onda ne.

----------


## red pepper

Ma ja mislim da se za spermiogram isto treba naruciti, bar se mm morao...

----------


## eryngium

MM se morao naručiti samo prvi put kad je bilo za skupljanje nalaza. Svaki idući je bio vezan za postupak i nikad se nije naručio. Samo bi došao s uputnicom i onim papirima što nam daju za postupke.

----------


## red pepper

Moj muz je 3 puta radio kontrolni spermiogram i znam da smo uvijek namjestali da ga naruce na spermiogram isti dan kad se ja narucim na konzultacije tako da doktor samo ode po nalaz tj da on ne mora vise dolaziti..tako da po tome znam da se trebalo naruciti unaprijed..

----------


## pak

Narucuje se za sgram. Mi isto kombiniramo narucivanje za sgram i konzultacije  u istom danu da ne idemo u Ri dva puta.

----------


## jejja

> jejja, ideš ih pozdravit ili po drugo?!?


pozdraviti.. a i malo popricati s M. o pripremi za ovo drugo  :Wink:  nesto me hormoni zbog dojenja zezaju pa da se informiram unaprijed  :Smile: 
da ne budem off bas skroz..
Meni su V. i M. drazi od S. , osobno smo uspjeli kod dr.M i s njim sam imala super komunikaciju, uvijek dobila odgovore, bio otvoren za prijedloge..

----------


## kiki30

znači naručuje se,treba nam samo nalaz... hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

> Mozes li malo pojasniti? Kod kojeg si dr tamo bila?


Bila sam kod dr. Šprem-Goldštajn, ali ono što mi je išlo na živce je to što si tamo samo jedna u nizu (za razliku od RI), legneš na stol ali prije nego ga dotakneš već si gotova, ako pogledaš preko ramena na ekran UZV-a samo što te ne počnu špotati, ako pitaš koliko je folikula, veličinu ili nešto slično ne dobiješ odgovor već nešto u smislu sprdnje (moj doživljaj spoja pogleda i riječi liječnika u tom trenu), kad sam molila da mi produže štopericu za bar jedan dan nitko me nije *ebao 2% i, gle čuda, bile nezrele stanice. Nitko se nije očitovao, spomenuo razlog, jedno obično i ne nužno iskreno "žao mi je!" nisam dobila. Ni od sestara ni liječnika. Žao mi je da si tamo stvarno samo jedna brojka koja (ne)ulazi u statistiku klinike kao što je Petrova. Npr. liiječnik koji mi je bio na operaciji ne sjeća se ni da me operirao, dok u Ri znaju kakav je bio sgram od MM pred 2 godine! Kad sam došla podignuti originalne (vlastite) nalaze imala sam debatu više od 45 min dok nisam rekla da ću ostaviti osobnu iskaznicu i ići iskopirati nalaze, vratila im kopije, originale si uzela, zajedno sa OI. Eh, da, a da ne spominjem da se nerijetko dogodi da si tijekom postupka ni ne vidiš odabranog liječnika.
...a baš sam našpotala...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Snekica

Stanje sa nezrelim stanicama nije rijetko, ali u ovom slučaju radilo se o štoperici na 8 dc i folikulima (ako se ne varam) od 15,16 mm, iako imam ovulaciju na 11,12 pa čak i 13 dc. Evo zadnji postupak bila je na 14dc... To ja nazivam neodgovornošću liječnika

----------


## a_je_to

Ja sam jako zadovoljna sa rijeckom humanom i kompletnim osobljem. Sestre  su sve drage, nisi im samo broj, nakon dva puta su me znale po imenu, sve objasne, na punkciji su me cak za ruku drzale, uglavnom su nasmijane. Isto tako i svi lijecnici. Na svako pitanje dobijem odgovor, sve objasne, sale se, imaju strpljenja. Jedino je dr M nesto tisi, ne prica puno, ali mozda je to samo moj dojam jer sam samo dva puta bila kod njega...

----------


## mmmm4

> Stanje sa nezrelim stanicama nije rijetko, ali u ovom slučaju radilo se o štoperici na 8 dc i folikulima (ako se ne varam) od 15,16 mm, iako imam ovulaciju na 11,12 pa čak i 13 dc. Evo zadnji postupak bila je na 14dc... To ja nazivam neodgovornošću liječnika


Hvala ti puno na detaljima. Ja sam se bila narucila na konzultacije kod dr. Pavicic Baldani, a primila me dr Sprem i nikako mi nije sjela. Pa sam pobjegla kod privatnika. E sad... Kad sam ispucala privatnika moram odabrati drzavnu...
Sto je kod vas problem? I kod kojeg si dr u ri?

----------


## Snekica

Od Petrove jedino mi je "legla" dr.Pavičić-Baldani (to saznaš kasnije s vremenom  :Smile:  ) U Ri sam kod dr. Vlašića, jako zadovoljna!  Ja imam endometriozu, sviježe maknut polip(i) s maternice, MM oligoastenozoosperm. Iza nas je 14 godina "slobodnog pucanja", i svašta nešto imaš u mom potpisu...  :Smile:

----------


## lea13

A cure jeste lude! Stvarno ste me nasmijale s tim cvjeticima.Ja se u ovom mjesecu nadala sekundarnom transferu ali od mojih pet zaleđenih stanica samo jedna prezivjela i nije se oplodila. Totalno me šokiralo.to mi je prvi put da nije bilo transfera.Ne znam što bi u takvom trenutku da je i doktor tipa tih iz petrove?Ali tu je bio maslačak pa sam brzo došla sebi i dogovorila stimulurani s menopurom.prošli stimulurani mi je bio s gonalima pa me interesira kako to ide sada.rekao mi je da  dođem već drugi dan ciklusa.je li isti postupak kao s gonalima samo što se ranije kreće na ultrazvuk ili ima još nešto drugačije?nisam iz Ri pa da se znam organizirati.

----------


## red pepper

Ohoho...2.dan ciklusa? Pa to sam već par puta čula u zadnje vrijeme...Izgleda da smo se uspjeli izboriti da i kod nas pregled na 2.dc postane pravilo! Bilo je i vrijeme! Svaka čast! :Very Happy: 

Lea- isti je postupak sa menopurom kao i sa gonalima, a zovu te 2dc samo da vide da nema koja cista /polip ili nešto što može utjecati na postupak pa da stignu obustaviti postupak prije nego kreneš s lijekovima...

----------


## lea13

Dolazm li onda svaki drugi dan ili se krećeod nekog određenog dana ciklusa na folikulometriju?

----------


## red pepper

Ma dodjes samo drugi dan i nakon toga krecu folikulometrije normalno od 6dc...to na 2dc je samo kontrolni pregled da se vidi ako je sve ok za krenuti sa stimulacijom.

----------


## lea13

Ok red.hvala ti puno! Ipak se znaći kreće od 6dc.Puno si mi pomogla.baš sam se mislila kako ću u jedan dan uspiti otvoriti bolovanje i srediti sve ostalo.sad bar znam kako se organizirati.

----------


## MWM

Dr M je nogometas , nije sigurno cvijetic  :Razz:  svi su ok .

----------


## MWM

Dr M je nogometas , nije sigurno cvijetic  :Razz:  a ozbilno svi su ok .a i svako od njih ima dober i los dan  :Laughing: 
A kod mene nije dobro:

31.03 transfer 8st. ; prirodnjak
20.04 beta 98
23.03 beta 58 pocela padat  zvala dr pa mi rekao da prestanem sa utrog a menstruacjju jos cekam i ne vidim. Malo sam uzgubljena.... :Shock:

----------


## eryngium

> Dr M je nogometas , nije sigurno cvijetic  a ozbilno svi su ok .a i svako od njih ima dober i los dan 
> A kod mene nije dobro:
> 
> 31.03 transfer 8st. ; prirodnjak
> 20.04 beta 98
> 23.03 beta 58 pocela padat  zvala dr pa mi rekao da prestanem sa utrog a menstruacjju jos cekam i ne vidim. Malo sam uzgubljena....


Žao mi je zbog biokemijske.  :Love:  Meni je vještica došla nakon 3 dana od prestanka s progesteronom al mi je beta bila 0. Možda joj treba malo dulje da dođe kad moraš čekati da beta padne na 0. S tim nemam iskustva.
Dobra vijest je da čim m dođe možeš u idući postupak. Naravno pod uvjetom da ti paše odmah krenuti dalje u bitku.

----------


## MWM

Hvala eryngium na odgovoru.  :Smile:  javim nakon koliko mi dojde m.

----------


## Katjuša

*MWM* žao mi je, drži se  :Sad:  nadam se da će brzo krenuti M i da ideš dalje..  :Love: 

i meni je dr rekao da dođem na 2dc pa ćemo vidjeti stanje i krenuti sa stimulacijom ako je sve ok.

na opise/nadimke doktora sam odvalila od smijeha!  :Laughing:

----------


## MWM

> *MWM* žao mi je, drži se  nadam se da će brzo krenuti M i da ideš dalje.. 
> 
> i meni je dr rekao da dođem na 2dc pa ćemo vidjeti stanje i krenuti sa stimulacijom ako je sve ok.
> 
> na opise/nadimke doktora sam odvalila od smijeha!


Sretno Katjusa :fige:  :fige: 
ja cu prv vidjet ako bude sve ok i onda mozda cu krenut u 6 mj - ovisi od posla

----------


## Katjuša

> Sretno Katjusa
> ja cu prv vidjet ako bude sve ok i onda mozda cu krenut u 6 mj - ovisi od posla


i ja ću najvjerojatnije u 6 mj, u 5 će mi krenuti M kad ne budem u RI tako da ću preskočiti

----------


## Lagunas

Da se uključim i ovdje  :Smile: 
Ugl ja sam kod S i da sam znala ovo što znam danas ne bih završila kod nje.. jedna moja molba, prijedlog nije uvažen..a samo sam molila da bar jednu inseminaciju stavimo u rezervu. i evo, 4ta je iza mene, jučer 12dpo test neg. Slijedi IVF. Sa klomifenima na koje sam dobro odreagirala i u zadnja 3 postupka...
Ej žalosti moja...

----------


## Lagunas

Pitanje; Da li ću moći odmah sljedeći mjesec na 1 prirodni ivf, sa klomifenima?
Pitam jer ne znam kakva je praksa ako bi mi to bio 4mj sa klomfenom, s time da sam ok reagirala na njih. U pon zovem posto sam tek  danas dobila vješticu da se dogovorim ali možda vi imate sličnog iskustva. ?

----------


## eryngium

> Pitanje; Da li ću moći odmah sljedeći mjesec na 1 prirodni ivf, sa klomifenima?
> Pitam jer ne znam kakva je praksa ako bi mi to bio 4mj sa klomfenom, s time da sam ok reagirala na njih. U pon zovem posto sam tek  danas dobila vješticu da se dogovorim ali možda vi imate sličnog iskustva. ?


Ako ti je endometrij ok, ne vidim zašto ne (ali S bi možda mogla vidjeti). Klomifen ga zna stanjiti kod dulje upotrebe.

----------


## red pepper

Mislim da se do 6 mjeseci bez pauze može koristiti klomifen...ali da li ćeš moći odmah u postupak ovisi kako si se dogovorila sa Madam jer ako niste niša dogovorile za slučaj da inseminacija ne uspije onda moraš najprije na konzultacije da se dogovorite i onda u IVF...Trebaš imati na zadnjem nalazu napisanu uputu za dalje da bi mogla samo nazvati i dogovoriti folikulometriju...

----------


## red pepper

I uopće ne kužim koja je to fora da ti nije dala da preskočiš zadnju inseminaciju..Pa zadnja inseminacija se obično i ostavlja za rezervu za slučaj da u prirodnjaku pukne folikul prerano pa da ne propadne mjesec...Šteta što nisi pročešljala forume prije odabira doktora...Uštedila bi si dosta vremena i živaca tijekom liječenja...

----------


## cicko87

Lagunas ne znam da li znaš ali dr S. je do 19.5 na godišnjem odmoru...

----------


## Kikica1

Eto curke, ako je koja zainteresirana za rijecku kafu, tema je tu, dogovori u tijeku. Papricice, i tebe smo se uzeljeli!
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83709-R...24#post2766424

----------


## red pepper

Nove snage treba skupit na kafu!!Ali nitko da se odvazi doci... dobro da si stavila ovdje link jer mislim da ih dosta ne kuzi onu posebnu temu...

----------


## eryngium

A nekima je tako slabo da ne idu nikuda osim na wc.  :Wink:

----------


## Katjuša

ja sam se mislila možda pridružiti i baš pitati jesu li nove dobrodošle  :Smile:  Ali iskreno ne kužim na kraju za kad je dogovorena kava? 9.5? 
Popratim na temi  :Smile:

----------


## Kikica1

Eryngium, nadam se da sam dobro shvatila zasto ti je lose  :Smile:  bude i to proslo, been there, done that.
Novih bi cura dobro doslo jer nije u pitanju obicna rijecka kafa nego rijecka potpomognuta kafa...istina da velika vecina ima danas djecurliju ali mislim da bi novima svejedno dobro doslo kafenisanje s nama...sto radi toga da im se digne moral i da vide da velika vecina prica ima happy end, sto radi razmjene informacija i iskustava a ako radi niceg drugog cisto radi ispijanja kafe u dobrom drustvu. A i da vide da je nasa Arđa sasvim fina i draga uzivo  :Razz:

----------


## Katjuša

Meni je žao da na kraju nisam mogla, nisam bila u RI  :Sad:  ali predbilježujem se za iduću  :Smile:

----------


## red pepper

Novi taktički briljantan Smiljin potez...Čitam na forum.hr kako je curu upozorila da djeca iz mpo imaju 10% šanse da se rode s nekom manom...Koji dobar vjetar u leđa za nekog tko tek ulazi u sve ovo i ne zna nšta i ustrašen je...pa zbilja zaslužuje nagradu godine za empatiju i taktičnost...ali napreduje...valjda joj je dosadila fraza "nikad nećete zatrudniti" pa se malo nadogradila....dobila sam bjesnoću kad sam pročitala. :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## eryngium

I šta, ima literaturu s kojom će to potkrijepiti? Vodi evidenciju svojih postupaka pa je uočila taj problem? Wtf? Sad će se nabacivati statistikama koje nitko ne prati, ne bilježi i ne objavljuje?
Svemir mi se zaista osmjehnuo kad se pobrinuo da ne završim kod nje.

----------


## bubicazubica

E da sam i ja znala ono što sad znam...ne bi nikad kod nje...ali nova,neupućena,preporučena od moje gin...
godina dana bačena u vjetar...
sad sam pametnija...ali i starija...podrumske prostorije me više neće vidjeti(barem se iskreno nadam)...
ali da ne strašimo nove cure..znam dobar primjer gdje se pokazala jako dobra i uspješna...zavisi valjda od pristupa,principa...

----------


## Katjuša

pozdrav cure, ima li vas u postupcima? Neko je zatišje.. 
Zanima me ako je i koja od vas uzela opću za punkciju? Da li rade probleme kod toga i postoje određeni uvjeti?

----------


## eryngium

> pozdrav cure, ima li vas u postupcima? Neko je zatišje.. 
> Zanima me ako je i koja od vas uzela opću za punkciju? Da li rade probleme kod toga i postoje određeni uvjeti?


Ako se dobro sjećam red je uzela opću za punkciju i nije požalila. Najbolje da se dogovoriš s Manetom ako se vratio s go jer on oko opće ne pravi nikakve probleme, čak nagovara ako je puno folikula. Kako napreduje sa stimulacijom?

----------


## Katjuša

nema Maneta, do 24.6 ako se ne varam..
Mislim da bi mi punkcija mogla biti u nedjelju/ponedjeljak
Dobro rastu folikuli, ima ih dosta, i baš osjetim jajnike. UZV mi je već neugodan/bolan, zato se i plašim punkcije :D

----------


## eryngium

:Sad:  Šteta što nema Maneta. Ali vjerujem da se i s V možeš lako dogovoriti za opću. Nikad do sada nisu pravili problema oko toga. Ako krenu, buni se. Cura što je bila sa mnom nakon transfera je isto uzela opću za punkciju, a pacijentica je od profe. Na idućoj folikulometriji probaj dogovoriti detalje.

----------


## lea13

Katjusa,neće ti stvarati problem.samo zatraži anesteziju.ja sam i ovaj put bila bez i vjeruj mi požalila.Doduše V me je pitao što ćemo,ali je sugerirao bez.ja pristala,a njega nije bilo na punkciji!Katastrofa!Inače kad mi je on radio prosli postupak nije uopće bilo strašno i bez anestezije.

----------


## Katjuša

Predložili su mi oni sami opću, tako da nema problema.. A nakon punkcije, o tome ću poslije razmišljati..
Što ste znale uzeti protiv bolova?
Nisam baš od pijenja tableta pa ni ne znam.. Ali da znam što uzeti ako baš bude jako bolno poslije

----------


## lea13

Ja sam isto mislila da će boliti poslije ali nije skoro ništa. mm stao u ljekarnu kupiti nešto protiv bolova ali ne daju ti skoro ništa bez recepta.dali mu jedino ibalgin rapid ali mi nije trebao iako sam krvarila cijeli dan.a možda meni više nije ništa bilo strašno nakon što sam preživila punkciju kod madam. Sad mi treba opća samo kad je ugledam...

----------


## Katjuša

ajoj baš mi je žao da je tako bilo  :Sad: 
Koliko si imala folikula tad?

----------


## lea13

Ma sve će se zaboraviti,samo da uspije.Na folikulometriji mi je rekao da  ima 8-9 folikula ali je na punkciji bilo 13 stanica,jedna je bila nezrela.12 su podvrgli oplodnji klasično ivf-om i treći dan je bilo 9 oplodenih,a peti dan 5 blastica.jedna vraćena a 2+2  na zimovanju!

----------


## Katjuša

da, to si i ja mislim da bi više moglo biti do punkcije.. 
Super za blastice i smrzliće  :Smile:  
Kad je test/beta? Vibram ti jako  :Heart:

----------


## lea13

Beta je 2.7. ali obično je više i ne vadim jer betu stave kasno a do tad već znam da nije uspjelo.Nadam se da ću je ovog puta ipak ići vaditi!Sretno na punkciji!Javi kako je prošlo!

----------


## Katjuša

Da, ful kasno stave. Nadam se da ces ju docekati i potvrditi njom trudnocu  :Wink:

----------


## lea13

Katjuša, jesi imala punkciju? Kako je prošlo?

----------


## antony34

Lea draga, kako si ti? Sta ima novoga kod tebe?

----------


## lea13

> Lea draga, kako si ti? Sta ima novoga kod tebe?


Evo u iščekivanju. Danas mi je 6dt jedne blastice.Opet sve isto kao i prije. Ništa od simptoma.Ništa ne boli. Tješim se da je još rano, ali mi se ne čini dobro.Sama sam sebi obećala da se neću  više zamarati s tim simptomima, ali jednostavno ne uspijevam. Za vikend bi već trebala znati je li uspjelo ili nije.

----------


## Katjuša

hej *lea*, bila punkcija, evo već danas i transfer, 3.dan osmostanični.. Dobro je sve prošlo, sad čekam ako će biti smrzlića.. I betu naravno, odnosno test ću sigurno prije koji piškiti. Tu ako dočekaš betu si na konju  :Grin: 

ti simptomi i iščekivanje i analiza istih su čisto zlo a ne možeš si pomoći..  :Evil or Very Mad: 
jedino što ja znam i vjerujem je da nema pravila i da je svaka priča drugačija..  :Wink:

----------


## lea13

Super vijesti. Koliko si imala stanica i embrija? Držim fige za što više smrzlića.

----------


## Katjuša

11 stanica, 3 su smrznuli, 2 se nisu oplodile, jedan je vraćen i sad je još 5 na čekanju, ako mi se nije pomiješalo  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lea13

Odlična brojka. Sad odmaraj i uzivaj. Sretno!

----------


## Katjuša

I tebi!  :Wink: 
Hoces test raditi za vikend?

----------


## lea13

Ne znam. Vidjet ću kako ću se osjećati, a i u nedjelju će biti tek 10 dt, iako to za blasticu nije rano.

----------


## Inesz

Cure, sretno u postupcima. Neka bude što više mpo sretnih beba i roditelja.

Na Odbrojavanju se ovih dana pisalo kako se u Rijeci ne oplođuje zakonski propisan maksimalan broj jajnih stanica (12), već da se oplođuje manji broj od tog maksimuma, a preostale jajne stanice se zamrzavaju.

Čak i kad se u postupku dobije manje od 12 js, ne oplođuju se sve dobivene js i kriopohrane netransferirani embriji, već se zamrzavaju jajne stanice.

Kakva su vaša iskustva? Ako ste dobile više od 12 js, koliko su ih dali u oplodnju? Jesu li zamrzavaju samo one jajne stanice koje su bile "zakonski prekobrojne" tj. onaj broj iznad 12 js? Ili su vam u oplodnju stavili jedan dio js a drugi smrzli bez obzira jeste li uopće dobile maksimalan broj js koji se u postupku smije oploditi?

Tko je odlučio koliko js ide u oplodnju a koliko će js ići u zamrzavanje?

----------


## lea13

Ja sam u prvom stimuliranom imala 19 jajnih stanica. Kad sam došla treći dan rekli su mi da su 10 podvrgnuli oplodnji a 9 zaledili.Mene nitko nije ništa pitao. Tih 9 su zaledili u dvije cjevčice po 4 i 5. Kad sam išla u sekundarni et odledili su 4, i bila su dva sedmerostanična embrija. Nisu mi rekli jesu li ostale dvije prezivile ili se nisu oplodile. U drugom sekundarnom et-u mi od ovih pet 4 nisu prezivjele a jedna se nije oplodila. U početku mi nije ni bilo bitno što nisu oplodili svih 12, ali nakon što mi nije bilo transfera u sekundarnom et-u, sam se pitala bi li od te dvije stanice koje nisu prezivjele odmrzavanje, a koje su se mogle odmah podvrći oplodnji ipak nastao bar jedan embrij, jer koliko sam čula stanice puno lošije podnose odmrzavanje od embrija. Sad sam imala 13 stanica, od toga je jedna bila nezrela a ostalih 12 su podvrgnuli oplodnji. ne znam zašto su kod Katjuše išli na smrzavanje jajnih stanica , kad ih nije bilo više od 12. Ali valjda zanju što rade!

----------


## red pepper

Meni su oplodili svih 11 i nije bilo spomena da ce oploditi samo dio...tako da me sokiralo ovih par primjera zamrzavanja stanica gdje ukupna brojka ne prelazi za oplodnju zakonski dopustenih 12...uopce nisam nikad ni pomislila da ce netko odluciti drugacije obzirom da se zna koliko stanice kao takve lose podnose odmrzavanje za razliku od embrija...

----------


## Inesz

Red, čini se da cure i neznaju koliko jajne stanice loše podnose zamrzavanje i odmrzavanje.  :Sad: 

Na žalost, ali moram to napisti,  mnogo je cura slabo educirano i kako se meni čini nema volje za edukacijom i informiranjem već bezrezervno vjeruju odlukama liječnika. A liječnici... liječnici su često zarobljeni vlastitim pogledima na svijet, ne mogu i ne žele odmaknuti se od toga.

Jajne stanice toliko loše podnose zamrzavanje i odmrzavanje da je u ozbiljnoj znanstvenoj literaturu taj podatak i teško naći. Zašto? Jajne stanice se zamrzavaju samo kad se baš mora. Ali baš kad se mora. Ne zamrzavaju se jajne stanice rutinski zdravim ženama. Jajne stanice se zamrzavaju npr. kod mladih ženama koje moraju proći kemoterapije kako bi im se nakon ozdravljenja dala kakva-takva šansa da sa vlastitim  jajnim stanicama zamrznutim prije kemoterapije uspiju imati dijete. To je primjer zamrzavanja jajnih stanica koje zapravo kod teško bolesnih žene predstavlja hvatanje za slamčicu, ono davanje kakve-takve šanse da se nakon zloćudne bolesti ima dijete s vlastitim js.

S druge strane, embriji odlično podnose zamrzavanje i odmrzavanje. Kod zamrznutih blastocista, oko 95% ih preživi odmrzavanje...

Molim tko ima volje neka potraži info koliki je % js koje prežive odmrzavanje i nakon toga daju viabilan embrij koji će rezultirati trudnoćom.

----------


## BigBlue

Sad sam vidjela šta cure pišu na Odbrojavanju. Katjuša nije izoliran slučaj, pa c/p s odbrojavanja i odgovaram ovdje:




> I meni su zamrzli jajne stanice.Od njih 16, zamrzli su 5, 8 su oplodili, nastalo 5 embrija, 2 blastice vratili 2 zamrzli. Mislim da zamrzavaju da ne dobiju previse embrija. Ako zena zatrudni odmah, a kasnije vise ne zeli djecu i nakon 5 g se ne vrati po svoje embrije (a do 5 g se cuvaju o trosku HZZO-a,kasnije o trosku "vlasnika") onda po zakonu oni mogu ici u donaciju.





> E to se slazem.Necu sad ulaziti u detalje ali,da.Spasila sam se kad me na et docekao drugi,divan dr.Jer mi je ona dala 5 dana briga i razmisljanja.Al dobro,sto je tu je. Meni je ustvari najveci problem sto zivim u selendri koja se naziva gradom i kojoj gravitira ogroman broj ljudi...a postoji samo 1 mpo dr i to iskljucivo zahvaljujuci svom entuzijazmu,radi samo inseminacije....Druge boli briga,za korak vise  sluha nema jer desnicarska politika i crkva rules (bez obzira koliko to neki negirali),a mi svi moramo putovati i raditi zivu pretumbaciju od zivota da bi uopce imali normalnu lijecnicku skrb.Tako da,Rijeci skidam kapu sto se uopce izborila za svoju humanu...A i ruku na srce,druga dva dr i sestre su divni!


Draga Leelooluna, kao da čitam sebe  :Grin:  prvi IVF niente, samo grozno razočaranje. Drugi IVF 4 blastice, 2 za svježi ET, 2 u kriopohrani. I isto uopće nisam mislila da će uspjeti, računala sam na FET, kad evo vidi u potpisu, double trouble  :Zaljubljen:  i da, spremamo se po još. Samo za tvoju info, NITKO, ALI BAŠ NITKO, NE SMIJE DONIRATI ILI IŠTA NAPRAVITI S TVOJIM EMBRIJIMA BEZ TVOG POTPISA I POTPISA TVOG PARTNERA.

Inesz nije ništa loše mislila, i sama uviđaš kakva klima u ovoj žabokrečini od države vlada. Po ovome što pišeš, ovako na neviđeno, okladila bi se da si naletjela na prof. Smiljan Severinski  :Grin:  Prvo ima problema s liječenjem žena određene dobi (valjda je sve preko 35 za nju staro biti materom), onda na drugom forumu žena piše kako je zastrašuje oko povećanih šansi za rođenje djeteta s manom iz MPOa (??? to je valjda medicinska dijagnoza - dijete s manom), pa se sad brine o eventualnim viškovima embrija. Stvarno fascinantno. Ako netko ima osobnih problema s MPO-om, neka se prebaci na (opću) ginekologiju. Ako ima problema s nekim MPO postupcima, ima čl 44 Zakona, neka se pozove na priziv savjesti. Ako nekome ne paše Zakon, neka se angažira i mijenja ga. U krajnjoj liniji, može otići u privatnike, pa neka bira i postupke i pacijente. Ali svi ti postupci traže hrabrost i odgovornost; puno je lakše više ili manje suptilno nametati svoje, usudila bi se reći svjetonazorske, a ne medicinski potkrijepljene stavove, te pikati i podbadati pacjentice kad su najranjivije i oko stvari koje ih itekako bole. Kao da zaboravlja kako radi na teret javnog zdravstva.... neka poštuje zakon države koja daje plaću, a koju plaćamo svi mi. A ako već netko ima potrebe brinuti se o tuđoj djeci, ne treba oko moje potencijalne i zamrznutih embrija. Puna je Slavonija gladne djece.

----------


## lea13

Curke, meni je danas 7 dt jedne blastice. Jučer mi se poslijepodne, dakle 6 dan pojavilo malo smedkastog iscjetka na toaletnom papiru. To mi je u prijašnjim postupcima uvijek najavljivalo dolazak vještice. Ali pojavljivao bi se najranije 9dt nakon blastice ili 11 nakon osmostaničnog embrija. Sinoć su me uhvatlil bolovi,slični menstrualnim ali više onako probadanje. Trajalo skoro cijelu noć. Danas mi se isto tako nastavilo kad odem na wc povremeno na papiru ostanu sitni tragovi smeđkastog. Menga mi ne bi trebala doći prije nedjelje. Ovog puta prvi put korsitim injekcije fragmina, i pila sam andol sto prije i par dana nakon transfera. Je li moguće da je fragmin ubrzao sam proces krvarenja.Za test mi se čini dosta rano, možda eventualno sutra ujutro. Ne znam što bih mislila. Sve mi se čini da ni od ovog puta ništa. Ima li neko sa sličnim iskustvom? Što se tiče ostalih simptoma ništa, cicke nula bodova, niti bole, niti su drugačije...

----------


## Leelooluna

Je Big Blue,tocno tako!

----------


## BigBlue

*lea*, napravi test ujutro, ili izvadi ß, trebalo bi pokazati nakon 8dnt blastica. Nemam ti ništa pametno reći osim uzimaj i dalje terapiju i sretno!

*Inesz* sad vidim da si pitala za studije. Ima ih dosta, ali većinom uključuju mlade i zdrave žene koje su u principu donorice oocita, a manji dio onkološke pacjentice. Relevantne studije bi mogle biti iz Italije, koja je također imala apsurdan zakon koji je zabranjivao zamrzavanje embrija (njihov Ustavni sud je barem srušio taj zakon, dok je naš ustavni sud šutio kao pi* dok zakon nije promijenjen, a onda su se odmah oglasili kako se nemaju o čemu očitovati  :Rolling Eyes: ). Ali kad se sjetim kako su neki naši doktori tvrdili kako je njima dovoljno 3 js za tri dobra embrija ( :Rolling Eyes:  na kubik), jednostavno ne mogu uzeti rezultate bez određene rezerve; je li studija rađena da se podupre trenutni zakon ili da se ukaže na nedostatke? Šta reći kad od 2721 oocita imaju 929 embrija koja su rezultirala s 147 živorođene djece u 128 poroda i napišu ovakav zaključak: _Oocyte vitrification is an efficient and reliable approach, with consistent results between centers and predictable DRs. It should be applied routinely for various indications. A predictive model is proposed to help patient counselling and selection_ (ubij me, ali stvarno imam _trust-issues_). U svakom slučaju, tu je sažetak http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22442248 ima negdje i cijela studija, ne da mi se u ponoć tražiti. Imaš i ovu meta analizu (http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3888550/, pogledaj tablicu 2).

Ne znam dijagnozu cura kojima je rađena vitrifikacija oocita, ne znam imaju li muški faktor, i kakav (tim gore za ovakvu odluku), ali očito im nije rečeno *da se poslije vitrifikacije može raditi jedino ICSI, a ne klasičan IVF*. A ICSI košta, nepotreban ICSI u ovakvom našem financijskom okruženju košta još više jer se nekoga mora zakinuti. A i zanimljivo je kako posljedično dobrobit (mogućeg) djeteta pada u drugi plan u odnosu na status embrija...

----------


## BigBlue

lea, kako je? jesi li radila test jučer?
ustvari ovo bi trebalo biti na odbrojavanju  :Embarassed:

----------


## lea13

Napravila sam jutros. Negativan je. Ovo mi je već 6 neuspjeli transfer.Stvarno više gubim nadu da će ikad uspjeti.

----------


## tigrical

Samo uporno guraj dalje, nema tu predaje.

----------


## Inesz

Draga cure (i dečki)  :Smile: ,
znam da vas monogo čita ovaj forum, a manji dio vas i sujdjeluje pišući. Sretno u postupcima ~~~~ da svi brzo zagrlite svoje dijete.

________________________________

Na žalost, čini se da u Rijeci uzima maha postupanje koje svakom neplodnom paru zbilja umanjuje šanse za roditeljstvo-zamrzavanja jajnih stanica pod izlikom spriječavanja stvaranja viška embrija.

Kako bi netko od liječnika mogao odrediti što je za pojedini par "višak embrija"? Što bi to uopće značilo " višak embrija" npr. za par koji nema dijete? Kako netko od liječnika  koji  na dan aspiracije odlučuje  zamrzavati jajne stanice kao ne bi bilo "viška embrija"  može znati koliko  koliko će (i  da li će uopće) biti embrija za zamrzavanje? Puno se pitanja nameće kad razmišljamo o tome da vam liječnici unaprijed sugeriraju zamrzavanje jajnih stanica kako ne bi došlo do "viška embrija"...

Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji predviđa da se u jednom postupku može oploditi 12 jajnih stanice. Preostale dobivene jajne stanice se zamrzavaju.

Ako neplodni par želi može odlučiti o oplodnji manjeg broja stanica. 

Zakon o meidcinski potpomognutoj oplodnji:
http://www.zakon.hr/z/248/Zakon-o-me...nutoj-oplodnji

Kada liječnici razgovaraju sa vama i informiraju vas o postupku liječenja tada su dužni biti objektivni, nepristrani i utelejeni na znanosti i medicinskim dostignućima.
Zakon o liječništvu: http://www.zakon.hr/z/405/Zakon-o-lije%C4%8Dni%C5%A1tvu

MEĐUSOBNI ODNOSI LIJEČNIKA I PACIJENATA

_Članak 19.

Svi postupci medicinske prevencije, dijagnostike i liječenja moraju se planirati i provoditi tako da se očuva ljudsko dostojanstvo, integritet osobe i prava pacijenata, a posebno pravo na informiranost i samostalno odlučivanje.

Liječnik je dužan u odnosu prema pacijentima postupati primjenjujući i poštujući odredbe posebnih zakona koji reguliraju prava pacijenata te odredbe Kodeksa Hrvatske liječničke komore._

Ako liječnik koji sudjeluje u liječenju medicinski potpomognutom olodnjom ima svojih etičkih i moralnih dvojbi (npr. ako liječnik ne želi zamrzavati embrije radi svojih stavova i uvjerenja) gore citirani zakon daje mu pravo na priziv savjesti i izuzeće od sudjelovanja u postupcima liječenja medicinski potpomognutom oplodnjom.

_PRIZIV SAVJESTI

Članak 20.

Radi svojih etičkih, vjerskih ili moralnih nazora, odnosno uvjerenja liječnik se ima pravo pozvati na priziv savjesti te odbiti provođenje dijagnostike, liječenja i rehabilitacije pacijenta, ako se to ne kosi s pravilima struke te ako time ne uzrokuje trajne posljedice za zdravlje ili ne ugrozi život pacijenta. O svojoj odluci mora pravodobno izvijestiti pacijenta te ga uputiti drugom liječniku iste struke.

Ako je liječnik zaposlen u zdravstvenoj ustanovi, trgovačkom društvu, odnosno drugoj pravnoj osobi koja obavlja zdravstvenu djelatnost ili kod drugog liječnika koji obavlja privatnu praksu, mora o odluci izvijestiti svog nadređenog, odnosno poslodavca._


Pacijent ima pravo na infrmiranost i samostalno odlučivanje, a liječnik koji ima dvojbi oko nekog medicinskog postupka (npr. zamrzavanje embrija) može se pozvati na priziv savjesti. 

Nije u redu da bilo koji liječnik radi svojih uvjerenja postupa tako da neplodnim parovima umanjuje šansu za roiteljstvom. Liječnik ima pravo na svoja uvjerenja, ali to treba jasno izraziti i pozvati se na zakonsko pravo priziva savjesti. U tom slučaju klinika je dužna osigurati da drugi liječnici liječe neplodne parove u skladu sa zakonom.

----------


## Kadauna

ovakvo ponašanje liječnika bi trebalo prijaviti - samo što živimo u doista nesređenoj državi pa ne znam iskreno kome prijaviti profesoricu iz Rijeke za ovakvo postupanje!


pitajte ju da li zna da je potrebno skoro 12 j.s. u prosjeku za živorođeno dijete! BIt će da je to zaboravila - ježi ga - ide HDZ koji će osvojiti vlast - bit će da se out of a sudden pribojava nekog broja zamrznutih embrija za koje će nju kao voditeljicu odjela humane reprodukcije možda prozivati. 

bzvz vam je to profesorice - nije vam to sukladno ESHRE preporukama - ovo opet miriši na svjetonazorsko priklonjavanje!

----------


## BigBlue

Imaš pravo kadauna da je to za prijaviti... ministarstvu? nacionalnom mpo povjerenstvu? u svakom slučaju voditelju klinike i bolnice. I ovo što cure kažu na odbrojavanju da im javljaju SAMO AKO ima za kriopohranu je *SRAMOTNO*!!!. Znači čekaš betu iz svježeg transfera, a slijedećih 5 dana ti je upitnik nad glavom i žderanje što se događa u labu. Pa parovi trebaju znati zašto nema za kriopohranu. Koliko jedan telefonski poziv može koštati?! Pa stavite škrabicu pred humanu reprodukciju i napišite "dobrovoljni prilozi za kulturnu komunikaciju s pacjentima". Čovjek bi mislio da će uštedu od muljanja s troškovima prijevoza pametnije rasporediti. Ali bitno da nema za njihov ukus previse embrija.... njima previse, nama premalo. To čak nije ni trenutno sakupljanje političkih bodova, to je osiguravanje budućih političkih bodova na grbači neplodnih parova. Ma fuj!

----------


## dino84

*Big Blue*, slažem se s tobom baš zbog toga jer sam bila u takvoj situaciji da sam čekala taj poziv kao ozebli sunce. Jednom su me zvali jer su zamrznuli 2 blastice, drugi put me nisu zvali. I to je baš igra živaca, a trudiš se ne živcirati u to vrijeme jer čekaš betu. Svaki put mi je na transferu bilo naglašeno da ako će biti što za zamrznuti će zvati, a ako ne zovu, nema ništa. Meni je uvijek bilo pitanje u glavi što ako su slučajno baš ovaj put zaboravili nazvati ili nešto treće.

Ali još mi je teže bilo što se ni poslije punkcije nije smjelo zvati da se vidi kako se razvijaju embriji, nego sam morala doći treći dan da bi mi dr. objasnio kako je sve u najboljem redu i da dođem na transfer peti dan. A živim 100 km od Rijeke, uvijek me je sve boljelo od punkcije i MM je morao uzimati slobodne dane da bi me vozio jer sama nisam mogla tako da nam je to stvarno bio komplicirano. Ne znam da li se je sada što promijenilo po tom pitanju. 

Meni su ostala još samo dva prirodnjaka, iduće godine negdje u ovo vrijeme planiramo opet u postupak i nadam se da će se do tada barem nešto promijeniti. Sretno svim curama u postupcima!

----------


## red pepper

A mene zvali da mi kažu da blastocista koju su pustili do šestog dana da vide ako će ipak bit ok za zamrzavanje ipak nije dovoljno dobra i da ju nisu zamrznuli...da li će zvati valjda ovisi tko je koji dan kakve volje.. nažalost...

----------


## pak

Bas kako Dino84 kaze, voznja vise od 100 km do Rijeke i cekanje  po sat dva ako ne i duze da ti kazu hoce li ili nece biti et-a je zivi uzas.
Nikako nisam uspijela shvatiti cemu to, gdje je usteda kada za taj nepoterban put hzzo isplacuje putne troskove dok mi pacijenti gubimo dan na poslu i  gubimo zivce u iscekivanju.

----------


## BigBlue

> Svaki put mi je na transferu bilo naglašeno da ako će biti što za zamrznuti će zvati, a ako ne zovu, nema ništa. 
> 
> Ali još mi je teže bilo što se ni poslije punkcije nije smjelo zvati da se vidi kako se razvijaju embriji, nego sam morala doći treći dan da bi mi dr. objasnio kako je sve u najboljem redu i da dođem na transfer peti dan





> voznja vise od 100 km do Rijeke i cekanje  po sat dva ako ne i duze da ti kazu hoce li ili nece biti et-a je zivi uzas.
> Nikako nisam uspijela shvatiti cemu to, gdje je usteda kada za taj nepoterban put hzzo isplacuje putne troskove dok mi pacijenti gubimo dan na poslu i  gubimo zivce u iscekivanju.


Cure moje drage, meni je ovo za sjesti i plakati  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ovo nema veze s novcima (sigurno košta manje nego troškovi koje je *pak* navela u zadnjem pasusu) koliko je stvar organizacije odjela, uvažavanja pacijenata kao ljudskih bića i u krajnjoj liniji osnovne kulture komuniciranja. 

Meni je Rijeka, gledajući izdaleka bez osobne involviranosti, uvijek nekako bila draga; dobar tim, dobri rezultati - ne samo humana, već i cijela ginekologija i opstetricija. Pojam za tretiranje pacijenata kao objekata mi je bila Petrova (VV nije bio ništa puno bolji po pitanju komunikacije, samo je imao manje liječnika od Petrove, pa se stvarala iluzija nekog osobnijeg pristupa - ajde probaj dobiti svoje nalaze na Vuku, oteliš se), Osijek valjda još uvijek može dobiti Oskara za nesposobnost, ali ovakve da prostite pizdarije u Rijeci nisam očekivala.

Evo malo edukativne literature za KBC (iako već 5 godina staro, još je itekako aktualno): http://www.eshre.eu/~/media/emagic%2...mrepder022.pdf


btw, je li vi cure dobijete nekakvo otpusno pismo, izvještaj na kojemu su informacije embriologa s ocjenama embrija? Prije 3, 4 godine je postignut konsensus o sistemu ocjenjivanja kvalitete embrija: http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/con.../1270.full.pdf

----------


## dino84

Cure,kako humana radi u 8. mjesecu? Zna li možda tko kada dr. V. ide na godišnji?

----------


## red pepper

Koliko ja znam ne radi uopce u osmom...

----------


## Katjuša

da, ne rade u 8.mjesecu

----------


## nitana007

Pozdrav svima  :Smile:  Nova sam na forumu i u samom postupku. Konzultacije su dogovorene tek u 9. mjesecu. Naime, ono što mene zanima je, cure koje ste sve to prošle, a bile ste zaposlene, kako je to funkcioniralo? Kako ste uspjele uskladiti sve te silne pretrage s poslom?

----------


## eryngium

> Pozdrav svima  Nova sam na forumu i u samom postupku. Konzultacije su dogovorene tek u 9. mjesecu. Naime, ono što mene zanima je, cure koje ste sve to prošle, a bile ste zaposlene, kako je to funkcioniralo? Kako ste uspjele uskladiti sve te silne pretrage s poslom?


Dobro došla i još brže otišla na podforum trudnica. 
Ja sam kombinirala smjene za vađenja krvi, folikulometrije i inseminacije, a za HSSG, punkcije+transfere nešto godišnji a kad bi ga ispucala onda bolovanje.

----------


## tigrical

Bok nitana007! Ja sam folikulometrije odradjivala za vrijeme marende na poslu. Za punkciju i transfer bi uzela po jedan dan godisnjeg. Kombiniras kako mozes. Npr. krv za aids i hepatitis mozes vadit i popodne.

----------


## Katjuša

pozdrav *nitana07* zbog folikulometrija sam kasnila na posao, nekad više nekad manje.. Pa sam kolegici i šefici u odjelu rekla što i gdje idem, budući da su me one i pokrivale.. Sad sve ovisi naravno gdje radiš i kako bi okružje reagiralo.. A punkcija ili transfer, često mi je za vikend palo a ako ne, uzela bi koji dan godišnjeg..
Sve u svemu, to kašnjenje i kombiniranje me uvijek opterećivalo, ali što ćeš.. 
Sretno!

----------


## Lagunas

Ja sam se već prije žalila na prof i ovaj put sam imala veliku sreću da nje nije bilo kod punkcije i kod odluke koliko js će se oploditi. Naime, stimulacijom od 40 puregona i 3 orgalutrana smo dobili 15js, od toga 12 je bilo za oploditi i samo zato jer je bio V sve je dao da se oplode. Do 5 dana bilo je 7 živih, ali 3 blastociste, 3 morule (danas će mi javiti da li su do 6 dana i one zamrznute) i jedna jako loša. Znači, da je bilo po njoj, pola bi zamrznula dok su js i pita boga što bih imala na kraju...još mi je moralizirala da se pozovem na savijest i dođem po sve što se oplodilo. OK. Nije da ne želim ALI mislim da to nije način kad već po zakonu imam svoja prava a nju ako nešto muči ne to rješava na neki drugi način!

----------


## Inesz

Lagunas, je  li ti prof. savjetovala da ti zamrznu jajne stanice koje nisu iznad zakonom maksimalno dozvoljenog broja za oplodnju? Jesi li se na to žalila Ravnatelju KBC-a, Nacionalnom povjerenstvu za medicnski potpomognutu oplodnju, Ministarstvu zdravlja?

----------


## Lagunas

Tako je, znači kad smo došli 3 dan i kad je vidjela da su svih 12 oplodeni popiz* je. Imam osjećaj da je V dobio po nosu poslije. Srećom pa nje nije bilo kada se ta odluka donosila. I trenutno nemam potrebu da reagiram jer je ispalo ok a sve poslije ovoga bi moglo završiti moja riječ protiv njene. Da je bilo po njenom vjeruj mi da bi reagirala!

----------


## eryngium

> Lagunas, je  li ti prof. savjetovala da ti zamrznu jajne stanice koje nisu iznad zakonom maksimalno dozvoljenog broja za oplodnju? Jesi li se na to žalila Ravnatelju KBC-a, Nacionalnom povjerenstvu za medicnski potpomognutu oplodnju, Ministarstvu zdravlja?


Iz mog iskustva s profesoricom, nema tu savjetovanja. Ona kaže što će napraviti i svaki komentar (moj pokušaj dogovora) je bio besmislen, jer je ona 'specijalista koji zna najbolje' i bit će onako kako ona kaže.  :gaah:  
Nadam se da će kad tad naići bar jedna cura koja uspije ići protiv nje na svim nivoima i ostvariti pobjedu.

Edit: Nisam bila u situacijama oko stimulacije i oplodnje js ali vjerujem da profa za sve ima isti pristup i stav.

----------


## phiphy

Grozno je ovo što se dešava, baš me jako dira i žalosti jer sam joj prošla kroz ruke. Čudim se što je uopće izabrala specijalizaciju iz humane reprodukcije.

----------


## Lagunas

Eryngium imaš potpuno pravo što se nje tiče. 
Međutim,  jako me zanima da li se ijednoj desilo da vam na transferu kažu da imate (3) blastociste, 2 za smrzavanje (1 vraćena) i da će vas nazvati kad vide što će biti sa ostalim,  u mojem slučaju još 3 morule. Naravno, ja sam njih morala nazvati, čekala sam do pola 1, da bih saznala da je samo jedan smrzlic! I to je to, nema više, zero, nula!? Bez objašnjenja!  Sad vi meni recite jesam li ja luda ili da stvarno počnem sumnjati da se neki vrag tamo ipak dešava!

----------


## red pepper

Lagunas, one 2 su ti vjerojatno smrznuli već neki dan, a od ove druge 3 je smrznuta jedna...tako da imaš 3 smrzlića...to ti je prilično dobar rezultat tako da te to ne treba brinuti..
Phiphy- ti si jedna od rijetkih sretnica koje nisu iskusile njezine čari i sretna budi radi toga..ova njena nova politika nije niš drugo nego ulizivanje HDZ-u za kojeg je procijenila da će doći na vlast..ali pitam se zašto to netko tko je izabrao tako plemenito zanimanje radi osim ako nije čisti karijerist i lovac na poene... ona kao tu moralizira oko smrznutih embrija koje nitko neće pokupiti,a nije joj palo na pamet da svaka stimulacija ostavlja posljedice po zdravlje žene i da bi trebalo liječenje provoditi na način da se svaka stimulacija maksimalno iskoristi i da žena na koncu uz što manje hormona dođe do djeteta... 
Ja bih joj rekla da eventualni višak embrija namjeravam donirati..pa neka pokuša pobiti tu moju želju..
Osim toga moj doktor meni nikad nije ništa naredio nego samo predložio tako da ne vidim kako ona može odlučivati sama o stvarima koje su unutar zakonskog okvira...

----------


## tanatana

Jao cure, slušam i ne vjerujem. Jako mi je žao radi doktorice, i srećom nisam iz Rijeke.
Zanima me što bi se dogodilo kad bi napokon bolnice dale na uvid svoje rezultate mpo postupaka. Možda bi se onda krenulo izvidjeti što negdje ne valja.

----------


## Lagunas

Red pepper tako se jako nadam da si u pravu i da sam krivo razumjela..i da,
Da li dozvoljavaju mijenjanje gin, jer sa njom nikako na zelenu granu?
Ako budem bila u ovoj poziciji kod nje, izričito ću tražiti da mi se ne zamrzavaju js, koliko god da ih ima..a i zadnji put su ona i mbiologica prebacivale odluku o korištenju mikro injekcije. Sutra kad se malo smirim, nazvat ću još jednom lab da budem načisto.

----------


## phiphy

> Phiphy- ti si jedna od rijetkih sretnica koje nisu iskusile njezine čari i sretna budi radi toga..


A jesam, jesam  :Rolling Eyes:  . I bila na korak da promjenim ne samo doktora, nego i kliniku (jer (meni) nije rješenje prijeći kod V. ili M., kad tad te opet ona dočeka na nekom dežurstvu)...s druge strane, uspjela sam neke stvari ispregovarati. Ovo sve mi je grozno  jer je dovoljno teška borba za dobiti dijete, a kad se moraš boriti i sa svojim dr. da dobiješ najbolje moguće liječenje koje trenutni Zakon omogućava, onda nek sve ide u pm.

----------


## BigBlue

> ova njena nova politika nije niš drugo nego ulizivanje HDZ-u za kojeg je procijenila da će doći na vlast..
> ali pitam se zašto to netko tko je izabrao tako plemenito zanimanje radi osim ako nije čisti karijerist i lovac na poene


*X* na prvi dio
za drugi dio želim vjerovati da je humanitarizam ipak bila njena startna pozicija. A oportunizam... valjda ovakva situacija u društvu, kao i rat, izvuče ili ono najbolje ili ono najgore iz čovjeka. Ponekad oboje.

Lagunas, red ti je dobro rekla; ove tri blastice su bile odlične (1 ET, 2 za FET), a ove 3 morule su kasnile, tako da su ih pustili da vide hoće li se i kako razvijati. 4 blastice od 12 js uz očiti muški faktor (je li na kraju rađen ICSI? mislim da je to ipak odluka embriologa, kakva je to bila rasprava?) je solidan rezultat. Nazovi ih, provjeri - to je tvoje pravo!




> Jao cure, slušam i ne vjerujem. Jako mi je žao radi doktorice, i srećom nisam iz Rijeke.
> Zanima me što bi se dogodilo kad bi napokon bolnice dale na uvid svoje rezultate mpo postupaka. Možda bi se onda krenulo izvidjeti što negdje ne valja.


Onda bi se tek vidjelo da puno toga svugdje ne valja, zato i kriju rezultate kao zmija noge. A iz istog razloga i dan, danas protivno Zakonu nemamo Registar MPO postupaka.

----------


## Inesz

cure kojima su u Rijeci zamrzli jajne stanice koje nisu bile "višak", tj. zamrzavali su ( i zamrzavaju)  jajne  stanice koje nisu su prelazile broj od 12 zrelih jajnih stanica za oplodnju?

jeste li poptisale pismeni pristanak da* želite* da vam se oplodi manje od 12 js?

_http://www.zakon.hr/z/248/Zakon-o-me...nutoj-oplodnji
Članak 7.

(2) U postupku homologne izvantjelesne oplodnje smije se koristiti kontrolirana stimulacija ovulacije u skladu sa suvremenim biomedicinskim spoznajama tako da se dobije najviše dvanaest jajnih stanica. Od tog broja može se oploditi svih dvanaest jajnih stanica. U skladu s medicinskim dostignućima u spolne organe žene dopušten je unos najviše dva zametka poštujući načelo sljedivosti. Preostali zameci i/ili jajne stanice zamrzavaju se.



(4) Bračni, odnosno izvanbračni drugovi obvezni su prije započinjanja postupka medicinski pomognute oplodnje, u pisanom obliku izjasniti se žele li oplodnju do dvije ili više jajnih stanica.


(6) Preostali zameci koji nisu uneseni u spolne organe žene čuvaju se na teret Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje do pet godina. Nakon proteka roka od pet godina zameci se uz pristanak darivatelja daruju radi postizanja trudnoće i rađanja korisniku prava na medicinski pomognutu oplodnju koji pristane na takav postupak. U slučaju da bračni, odnosno izvanbračni drugovi žele produljiti čuvanje zametaka daljnjih pet godina, obvezni su snositi trošak čuvanja.


(9) Prije započinjanja novog svježeg postupka izvantjelesne oplodnje moraju se iskoristiti svi zamrznuti zameci, a nakon toga zamrznute jajne stanice._

----------


## red pepper

Inesz, ja sam sto posto sigurna da ona nije nikom dala da išta potpiše...

Meni je isto prestrašno da u ovoj teškoj borbi koju prolazimo imamo među doktorima osobu koja izgleda kao netko kome uopće nije u interesu da ostvarimo majčinstvo..Taj njen način razgovora, te njene zajednljive doskočice i moralne prodike, a sada već i zakoni koje ona sama sebi smišlja i provodi na štetu pacijenata je nešto što truje inače predivan odjel humane reprodukcije u Rijeci...I tome bi trebalo doskočiti...ja osobno ne poznam osobu koju ona nije na neki način zeznula,ali ovo s oplodnjom samo dijela stanica je vrhunac...kada bi se ljudi skupili i prijavili ju ili bar skupno na neki način izrazili nezadovoljstvo  možda bi se stvari promijenile,ali to se vjerojatno neće desiti jer ipak kod nas prevladava stav da je doktor božanstvo tako da veliki broj žena njoj i vjeruje šta priča..uz toliko zaista divnih ginekologa u KBC-u kud baš ona je izabrala ovu subspecijalizaciju...i k tome joj je još na čelu....

Lagunas- šteta što si uopće nju izabrala...promijeniti doktora možeš, ali kao što phiphy kaže to ti nije jamstvo da te ona neće zadesiti ponovno...ja sam doduše svom doktoru nakon što me zeznula rekla, a i reć ću mu opet kad dodje vrijeme da se ja kod nje ne pregledavam pa da smisli način kako to izvesti, ali meni u konačnici nije problem i propustit ciklus ili dva ako mi nema doktora i sl. jer mi je taj ljudski faktor jako bitan..(ja sam malo luđa od prosjeka po tom pitanju)..

----------


## eryngium

*red*, mislim da nije toliko stvar u mišljenju da je doktor 'božanstvo' nego u strahu da u nekoj fazi postupka ne naletiš opet na nju. Kad sam vidjela da će mi ona raditi punkciju došlo mi je slabo ali nisam bila spremna izgubiti još jedan mjesec pa sam stisla zube i nadala se najboljem.
Još jedna stavka je jako bitna, iz mog iskustva, u pritužbama pacijenata KBC pokriva djelatnike bez obzira na greške koje naprave. Ako je netko pisao KBC-u žalbu, kao što sam je pisala ja, vjerovatno je dobio čitabu u kojoj u principu kažu 'mi tako radimo i stojimo iza svojih ljudi'. Sve se na kraju svelo na moju riječ protiv njihove. Jer pregledi u postupku su uvedeni u kompjuter, fakturirani i uredno naplaćeni a to što mi nisu napravljeni je bila samo moja tvrdnja za koju nisam imala dokaza. Izuzev one košuljice povijesti bolesti gdje nije bilo podataka za njih ali to je kao samo za njihovu evidenciju i do toga nisam mogla doći. Plus su se čudili da što sam se uopće bunila 'pa nisu fakturirali HZZO-u postupak koji mi nije bio izvršen'.  
Za ovo sa stanicma bi moglo biti temelja za ići na više instance jer ako cure nisu potpisale pristanak za zamrzavanje js (a iz priče sam skužila da nisu), dokaz za kršenje zakona postoji.

----------


## Lagunas

Na moju žalost ipak je samo 1 zamrznuta. Sad sam zvala i nešto je ukratko objasnila da kvaliteta blasto mora biti savršena i drugačije ne smrzavaju, jer u konačnici ne bi ni preživjele odmrzavanje. Njene riječi, mikrobiologinje. 
Naravno da nema ni govora o nekakvom potpisivanju i pristanku o količini ili ograničenju oplodnje js.  Zar da pripremim pisanu potvrdu kojom tražim da mi se oplodi svih 12js, pod uvjetom da ih bude toliko i 2gi put?? Jedina stvar koju sam primijetila je, da kad sam joj rekla da bih sigurno došla i da bude 5 smrzlica, je da tako kažem, umirila i sa osmjehom nas pustila da odemo...
Da mogu, da sam u mogućnosti, promijenila bih cijelu ustanovu, ne samo nju, samo iz razloga što želim da me se tretira kao osobu, koja prolazi kroz jedan izuzetno stresan period, kako za tijelo tako i za psihu...

----------


## Inesz

Lagunas,

jesam li dobro shvatila:
-od 15 jajnih stanica, 12 je oplođeno
-5. dan si imala 3 blastociste od kojih je jedna transferirana i 2 smrznute + 3 morule ostavljene za 6. dan
-od te tri morule 6. dan je smrznuta samo 1

---------------------

objašnjenje da se zamrzavanju samo savršene blastociste uopće ne mogu razumjeti, niti bih prihvatila takvav neprcizan za morfološke karakteristike blastocista.


riječ "savršeno" uopće ne postoji u sustavu ocjenjivanja morfoloških karakteristika blastocista. kod ocjenjivanja vanjskog izgleda blstocista u našim laboratorijima se upotrebljava ju ESHRE smjernice po kojima se određene vanjske karakteristike vrednuju stupnjevima od 1-3 (4) i opisno riječima "good", "fair" i "poor".

nema savrenstva.

zato bih tražila dokumentacijiu iz laboratorija da vidim kako su ocjenjene smrznute blastociste, a kako one "nesavršene" koje su bačene.






-

----------


## Lagunas

Bilo je ovako:
Od 15js, 12 je oplodeno, icsi postupak
5 dan imamo 3 blastociste, 3 morule
1 blasto je transferirana
Znači, ja odlazim sa informacijom da su 2 spremne za zamrzavanje. Istina, nitko nije rekao da već jesu...
Da bih nazvala da vidim što je sa morulama, kad mi je rečeno da ne samo da nema morula, već je samo 1 od one 2 zamrznuta.
A o njenom odgovoru ja ne znam što reći ili misliti...jer imam osjećaj da se tamo manipulira sa embrijima a kontrole ne postoje. Sve se da nastimati i sve i da tražim papir vjerojatno bih dobila na uvid onaj koji njima odgovara. Ali to su sad moje špekulacije pošto se to desilo još 1 osobi koja mi je jako bliska. Znam da zvuči kao teorija zavjere ali to je jače od mene.

----------


## Katjuša

Slažem se sa *eryngium*, nije tu stvar da se itko od njih smatra božanstvom, već postoji taj određeni strah da će se ponovo na nju naletiti, i da će biti još većih problema. Jasno mi je da se ne bi trebalo tako razmišljati i da se treba boriti za svoja prava, sve to stoji, ali opet je nekako teško izvedivo, sam protiv sustava. Ja ću se boriti, dati sve od sebe, jer se osjećam zakinuto, i umanjena su mi prava i mogućnost uspjeha postupka. Još se i premišljam ako ću ići na sljedeći postupak dolje.  
Dio krivice za zadnji postupak svaljujem i na sebe, što se očito nisam dovoljno informirala, i gle čuda bila sam mislila da će doktor(ica) raditi u interesu mene kao pacijenta, i informirati me točno i ispravno. Jer ako ništa, na njezine izjave o zamrzavanju jajnih stanica, i moje pitanje o postotku uspješnosti odmrzavanja istih, nisam dobila nikakav odgovor. 
Nikakav pismeni pristanak nisam potpisala niti mi je bio nuđen za zamrzavanje stanica i da u oplodnju ide manje od 12 stanica.
Nakon punkcije, kad sam se probudila iz anestezije, mi je rečeno da ovisno o spermiogramu, ako bude klasičan ivf da sve stanice idu u oplodnju, a ako se odluči raditi icsi da će dio biti zamrznut a drugi dio ide u oplodnju icsi metodom.

----------


## Katjuša

* Lagunas* nadam se da ćeš se po smrzlića vratiti tek za koju godinu  :Wink:  kad ti je beta? Planiraš test raditi?

----------


## Lagunas

Danas je 6dpt. Test planiram već 9dpt. Beta 14dpt. Ovo mi nije prvi postupak. Prošli smo 4 aih. I ovo je treći ivf, samo 1vi sa full stimulacijom. Katjusa,  u kojoj si ti fazi?
Hvala vam svima na lijepim željama!

----------


## red pepper

Veliki broj cura s kojima sam razgovarala nemaju blage veze o ničemu vezanome za MPO nego idu pod pretpostavkom da doktor zna najbolje i da će raditi u njihovom interesu...ne znaju ništa do mjere da ne znaju ni naziv lijeka koji im je propisan,a kamoli neke detalje...Rijetke su one (kao što smo mi na forumu) koje se upute u problematiku i onda skuže kako stvari dolje nisu baš livada sa cvijećem...Ok, vi nećete reagirati jer se bojite da vas ona ne zakači ponovno, ali velika je nažalost većina i onih koji misle da je ono što doktor kaže apsolutna istina... Moje mišljenje je da se nje ne treba bojati...Pa što ako vas opet zakači na nekoj punkciji ili folikulometriji...bitno je imati crno na bijelom dogovor sa svojim doktorom i samo joj ga izvaditi i pokazati u slučaju bilo kakvog njenog pokušaja intervencije...veći je problem ukoliko je netko baš njezin pacijent...

Lagunas...test bi ti mogao pokazati već 7 dnt  :Wink:  ..u svakom slučaju nadam se da će ti ovaj postupak biti dobitan bez obzira kako traljavo odrađen..
Katjuša...ma samo se dogovori detaljno i unaprijed sve sa M. S njim se barem sve može dogovoriti bolje nego s privatnikom...Nema ti smisla mijenjati kliniku jer neće ti niti u Zg biti bolje,a za privatno uvijek imaš vremena...

----------


## Inesz

Radi smanjenja Nacionalne liste čekanja HZZO ugovorio IVF/ICSI postupke s dvije privatne poliklinike
Udruga Roda od HZZO-a je primila informaciju o novougovorenim IVF/ICSI postupcima u privatnim poliklinikama koji se radi smanjenja lista čekanja u bolnicama trebaju provesti do 31. 12. 2015.:

Poliklinika Škvorc u Samoboru je ugovorila: 
a) 100 postupaka IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu
b) 150 postupaka IVF/ICSI u blago stimuliranom ciklusu
c) 200 postupaka IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu

Poliklinika Betaplus u Zagrebu je ugovorila:
a) 10 postupaka IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu
b) 30 postupaka IVF/ICSI u blago stimuliranom ciklusu
c) 10 postupaka IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu

Natječajem za sklapanje ugovora o provođenju dijagnostičkih/terapijskih postupaka radi smanjenja Nacionalne liste čekanja od 03. lipnja 2015. godine bilo je predviđeno 900 IVF postupaka, a dodijeljeno je ukupno 500 postupaka.

Link na Odluku o izboru najpovoljnijih ponuditelja:
http://docdro.id/nYfvz8C

----------


## sejla

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/87807-N...holoske-pomoci!!!!!

----------


## Argente

Ma vidjeste li vi našeg Vlašića sad na vijestima, dobio nagradu od ministra kao jedan od najboljih 27 hrvatskih liječnika!  :worldcup: 
Čestitamo doktore!!  :Smile:

----------


## pak

Opa pa cestitke doktoru !
Jel ima link?

----------


## tigrical

Bravo!

----------


## tigrical

http://lm.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%...or1em8BsmA&s=1

----------


## vatra86

Evo i mene malo na forumu... Ziva i zdrava..  :Very Happy:  
Citala sam i ne vjerujem sta se sve desava. Treba se detaljno informirati o svemu.. Evo ja u zadnjem imala 9 js od tih 9. Oplodila se jedna, drugi tjedan se spremam po embrij...nije mi se objasnilo zasto od 9 samo 1... Na kraju sam rekla da ja pretpostavljam da je krivi protokol.. Ali nista nisu komentirali... Sve u svemu... Idem na fet pa dalje ako bude trebalo idem se borit..
Pozz svima...  :Kiss:

----------


## kiki30

vatra,sretnooo !!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

Vatra sretno !
Kakav je bio spermiogram?

----------


## Katjuša

Sretno vatra!!  :Smile: 

Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk

----------


## vatra86

Bilo je materijala za oplodnju, js nisu bile dobre, u njima je bio problem...

----------


## red pepper

Znaci Vlasic je postao mister ucinkovitosti...ajde nek mu bude..al me zanima sta to tocno znaci..kakva ucinkovitost?sto se tocno bodovalo?zanima me tako iz dosade... :Smile: 

Vatra nek ti je sa srecom! Dole je koliko vidim u zadnje vrijeme sreca najtrazenija roba...drzim fige za fetic...  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Red jesi rodila? 
I ja mislim da je sreca najtrazenija roba.. Ne znam sta se desava

----------


## Inesz

> Znaci Vlasic je postao mister ucinkovitosti...ajde nek mu bude..al me zanima sta to tocno znaci..kakva ucinkovitost?sto se tocno bodovalo?zanima me tako iz dosade...
> 
> Vatra nek ti je sa srecom! Dole je koliko vidim u zadnje vrijeme sreca najtrazenija roba...drzim fige za fetic...


Je, evo vidim da je liječnik sa humane u KBC Rijeka dobio nagradu za uspjeh u radu. Čestitam! Nadam se da ćemo tu uspješnost moći vidjeti kroz brojke o broju mpo bebica  koje su i koje će iz rodilišta izaći u naručju sretnih roditelja.
Koji su bili kriteriji vrednovanja uspjeha za ove Vagine nagrade? 

Ministre, gdje je mpo statistika, gdje je mpo registar koji je trebao biti u funkciji već tri godine?

----------


## pak

Vatra navijam za pingvinica i da okrenes malo to kole srece prema uspijehu!

----------


## red pepper

Jesam Vatro,odcrnjacila sam svoje za sada,sad napokon malo da i uzivam  :Smile: 

Ne znam sta se desava,ali slusam svasta i ne mi se sviđa...kao da Smiljka priprema teren za promjene na vlasti koje se vjerojatno spremaju...ne mogu se oteti tom dojmu...jer ne vidim odakle sad moraliziranje o ostavljenim embrijima,mpo djeci sa 10% sanse da se rode s manom itd...

Kakav je vas plan?ides u fet 3 dana nakon ovulacije ili u anovulatornom ciklusu s estrofemom od pocetka?

----------


## vatra86

Ooo draga pa čestitam.. Malo sam bila off..
Imam ja O, tako da 3. dan od O

----------


## eryngium

vatra sretno!

----------


## Inesz

> Jesam Vatro,odcrnjacila sam svoje za sada,sad napokon malo da i uzivam 
> 
> Ne znam sta se desava,ali slusam svasta i ne mi se sviđa...kao da Smiljka priprema teren za promjene na vlasti koje se vjerojatno spremaju...ne mogu se oteti tom dojmu...jer ne vidim odakle sad moraliziranje o ostavljenim embrijima,mpo djeci sa 10% sanse da se rode s manom itd...
> 
> Kakav je vas plan?ides u fet 3 dana nakon ovulacije ili u anovulatornom ciklusu s estrofemom od pocetka?


Pepper cestitam! 
Uzivaj u majčinstvu.
Kakav je bio dobitni protokol?

----------


## red pepper

Hvala!

Protokol je bio antagonist sa 150iu puregona i cetrotidom.. 11 stanica od toga 9 zrelih i na kraju samo 2 blastociste...taj konacni rezultat mi dan danas ne da mira...

----------


## Kadauna

mislim da je 2 blastice od 9 js koje su išle na oplodnju čak i ok posebno zato što tad Smilja koliko znam još nije izbjegavala poštopoto "višak embrija"

----------


## lasta

Od koliko sati pocinju fm?

----------


## eryngium

Od 8.

----------


## Katjuša

U najboljem slucaju  :Smile: 

Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk

----------


## vatra86

Ja sam isla nedavno svaki dan, pocinju oko 8:10, relativno ide brzo jer jos nema toliko punkcija, najbolje je doci oko 7:30,7:40..  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Lasta, jel ti to po drugog bebaca ides?

----------


## lasta

A da. Ljekovi spremni i cekamo m...inace potajice pratim i vibram....pusa...

----------


## Snekica

O pa sretno!

----------


## vatra86

Bravo Lasta  :Very Happy:  bas lijepo...

----------


## roan

cure ,da li možda neka od vas zna koliko iznosi trošak čuvanja zamrznutih embrija ,te što se dešava ukoliko platim -čuvaju 5 g ,ali ni tad ih ne iskoristim a ne želim ih darovat .stvar je u tome što imam prekrasnu kćerkicu iz prirodnog odnosa ,a odlazili dvije godine po inseminacijama,ivf-ovim niš upalilo i onda -BUM ostala prirodno trudna! smrzlića imam 4 komada i ne planiram više imati djecu..

----------


## vatra86

5 god cuvaju besplatno, nakon toga se placa, a sta se desava s njima ako im pustis, samo oni to znaju... Mozda eksperimente ili ih bace u smece..  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

> 5 god cuvaju besplatno, nakon toga se placa, a sta se desava s njima ako im pustis, samo oni to znaju... Mozda eksperimente ili ih bace u smece..


Ne dogadja se zasad nista, znat cemo tek 2017-e sto su smislili (kad prodje 5 godina od donosenja zakona) ako dotad bude jos ovakav (ili slican) zakon...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pa nije to baš toliko daleka budućnost mislim da bi trebalo razmišljati o tome već sad a ne baš kad dođe zadnja ura

----------


## bubekica

> Pa nije to baš toliko daleka budućnost mislim da bi trebalo razmišljati o tome već sad a ne baš kad dođe zadnja ura


istina, al zasad o tome razmisljamo samo mi - pacijenti, a oni koji o tom odlucuju - nope.
kazem - ionako ce vjerojatno doci do drasticne promjene zakona.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> istina, al zasad o tome razmisljamo samo mi - pacijenti, a oni koji o tom odlucuju - nope.
> kazem - ionako ce vjerojatno doci do drasticne promjene zakona.


Ako i dođe do promjene na prijašnju vladu opet ostaje pitanje šta sa smrznutim embrijima, kako god se okrene to pitanje će netko morati riješavati

----------


## Kadauna

šta je s Rijekom?  nema postupaka?

----------


## Lagunas

Da oživimo malo ovu stranicu  :Smile:  
Prošli mjesec sam krenula po svojeg smrzlica ali O nije bilo pa sam ovaj put krenula sa estofemom. I naravno pojavio se i folikul,  kojeg naravno ignoriramo. U utorak mi je zakazan Fet.  Mi smo i doma akcijali u nekoj nadi da i priroda odigra svoju ulogu u svemu tome. 
Da podsjetim da sam imala 12 oplodenih js, od toga na kraju imamo samo 2 blastice. Sad idemo po drugu. Ako i ovaj put ne upali moram u novi postupak, 4ti ivf. 
I da, prekjučer je kod prof bilo neko novo lice. Izgledalo je kao da ju upućuje. Nadam se da to znači da se radna snaga proširuje a ne da netko odlazi.
Ima li još netko tko je u postupku?

----------


## Katjuša

*Lagunas* sretno, i neka se mrvica lijepo primi  :Wink: 
Čujem da je V na bolovanju.. Jesu gužve dolje? Mi smo trebali ovaj mjesec dolje ali nam je nešto iskrsnulo tako da ćemo u 11. ili 12. mjesecu u sekundarni ivf, vidjeti uopće što će biti sa one tri stanice smrznute..
Možda su neki stažisti ili specijalizanti u điru.. Znalo ih je već biti..

----------


## Lagunas

Hvala na lijepim željama! 
Gužve su nažalost već počele ili jednostavno ima sve više parova sa istim željama. 
V nisam vidjela, da, ali nisam ni pitala jer sam i onako kod S. Kod tebe su stanice smrznute?  Nisu bile oplodjene?

----------


## lasta

V.nema

----------


## tigrical

Dignuta je tema Riječka kava. Ajmo je popit!

----------


## DikanA

Drage moje  :Smile: ,

ja sam nova ovdje. Upravo se registrirala.
Čekam da se doktor Vlašić vrati sa bolovanja, pa da me napokon naruče na prvi pregled kod njega.
Poželite mi sreću  :Smile: 
Divne ste. <3

----------


## red pepper

Evo ja ti zelim puno srece i puno strpljenja! :Smile:

----------


## DikanA

> Evo ja ti zelim puno srece i puno strpljenja!


Hvala Red Pepper,

strpljenju se učim, a sreći se nadam  :Smile: .
Treba mi i jednog i drugog.
A želja je golema <3

Drago mi je što u jednu ruku "imam" ovaj forum i vas, pa se čovjek može negdje posavjetovati.

Lijep dan želim, svima  :Smile:

----------


## Katjuša

Sretno *DikanA*   :Wink:

----------


## tigrical

DikanA, daj nam koji detalj. Dijagnoza, godine...

----------


## Lagunas

Sretno i od mene DikanA! 
I meni je ovaj forum bio kao suho zlato sa svim tim informacijama, iskustvima i najvažnije, podrška kad mi je bilo potrebno ♡♡♡
Meni je odrađen fet, blastocista preživjela. Evo vidite u koliko sati pišem,  već ne mogu spavati.. danas je tek 2gi dan...

----------


## vatra86

V bi se cak trebao i brzo vratiti jer su meni rekli da kad pocnem sa fm da ce on vec biti tamo.. A to bi bilo za nekih 20 dana

----------


## prskalica

Lijep pozdrav ,

eto mene nakon par godina opet na ovoj stranici . Sigurno ima koja cura da ide po drugi put na ivf, dali se opet mora ici psihologu ? I dali se opet mora vaditi krv za krvnu grupu ?Ili moze stari nalaz ? Pitam zato sto mi suprug radi u inozemstvu, pa bi nekako to pokusali izvesti ,ja napravim sve pretrage ,i molim Boga da se potrefi da on bude tu kad bude vrijeme .

----------


## lasta

Nema vise psihologa. A nalaz krvne grupe mi je star 5 godina i vrijedi.

----------


## prskalica

Oooo super, onda mozda i uspijemo  :Wink:

----------


## nitana007

FSH 13. 46 ? Koliko je to loše ako je LH uredan

----------


## Lagunas

Rijeci trebam javiti betu na 21dnt. Sljedeći utorak. Moje pitanje je, kad mogu očekivati da će me naručiti na prvi pregled, ako netko zna?

----------


## eryngium

> Rijeci trebam javiti betu na 21dnt. Sljedeći utorak. Moje pitanje je, kad mogu očekivati da će me naručiti na prvi pregled, ako netko zna?


Naručuju između 6 i 7 tjedna od prvog dana ZM zavisno kad ti je dr u ambulanti. Tako su mene.

----------


## Inesz

cure, sretno svima!~~~~~~

molim vas, pratite malo i ovu temu:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/88605-%...83#post2818783

----------


## BigBlue

Prskalica, a zasto ne zamrznete spermu, pa ne ovisis hoce li on biti tu u "pravo" vrijeme?

i pozurite se, opet najavljuju rigorozan zakon. Nakraju se moze dogoditi da ces ti njemu na ivf putovati  :Sad:  ....

----------


## CHIARA...

Evo da se i ja javim. Sve mi je ovo novo i treba mi malo podrske i razumijevanja od nekoga tko je to vec prosao ili ce tek proci kroz sve to. Nadam se da cemo se ugodno druziti. Bila sam na konzultacijama kod prof Smiljan i sad me ceka HSG kojeg se dosta bojim. Kako je vama to sve proslo, bolno ili se moze podnijeti?  :Shock:

----------


## eryngium

> Evo da se i ja javim. Sve mi je ovo novo i treba mi malo podrske i razumijevanja od nekoga tko je to vec prosao ili ce tek proci kroz sve to. Nadam se da cemo se ugodno druziti. Bila sam na konzultacijama kod prof Smiljan i sad me ceka HSG kojeg se dosta bojim. Kako je vama to sve proslo, bolno ili se moze podnijeti?


Dobrodošla i još brže otišla.  :Smile: 
O odabiru liječnika ću se suzdržat od komentara i reći ti samo SRETNO!
Evo linkovi baš na temu hsg-a pa pročitaj iskustva. 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/15445-HSG
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/6771-Ultrazvucni-HSG
Ukratko, meni osobno nije bilo ni malo bolno. Taj dan popodne i idući su mi bili kao da mi je netko nakrcao trbuh kamenjem ali i to je prošlo. Kažu da boli kad ima endometrioze, zavijuganih ili poštropanih jajovoda i sl. Ako je sve prohodno, ne boli uopće.

----------


## vatra86

Big Blue u Ri ne zamrzavaju spermu

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala na dobrodoslici eryngium. Nakraju nisam napravila HSG radi slobodne tekucine u douglasu. Zna li netko sta o tome? Kao drugi ciklus cemo opet probati. A uz to mi je i problem sto sam jako anemicna pa moram kod hematologa. Sta si mislila s tim da ces se suzdrazati od komentara o odabiru lijecnika? Nisam je niti ja izabrala nego su mi je dodijelili...  :gaah:

----------


## eryngium

Pa... profesorica meni nije sjela i nemam pretjerano dobrog iskustva s njom, ali to ne znači da tebi ili nekoj drugoj neće biti super. 
Slobodna tekućina u Douglasu obično bude nakon ovulacije ili ako npr. prsne neka cistica na jajniku. Ne znači ništa posebno ovako samo za sebe.

----------


## red pepper

A jesi diplomatski nastrojena danas  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> Big Blue u Ri ne zamrzavaju spermu


Kako to? Kbc, Klinički bolnički centar a da ne vrši kriopohranu uzoraka muških spolnih stanica 
A muškarci koji imaju izrazito varirajuće vrijednosti parametara spermiograma, oni pred radioterapijom i kemoterapijom koji nemaju ili žele još djece... Zamrzavanje tkiva testisa nakon kirurškim i mikrokirurskih uzorkovanja? Zamrzavanje kod takvih indikacija trebali bi raditi jer takvu kriopohranu plaća Hzzo. 
Rijeka, Primorje, Kvarner, krajevi su s pomorskom tradicijom. Ne mogu shvatiti da npr. pomorci ili oni koji rade u dalekim državama i na drugim kontinentima, ne mogu, o svom trošku,  zamrznuti uzorak za mpo postupke.

----------


## eryngium

> A jesi diplomatski nastrojena danas


 :Smile: 
A čuj, to što mene/tebe/još neke s profom prati zla kob ne znači da će tako nekog drugog. Da ne plašim ženu bez veze, možda njoj baš bude super.

----------


## CHIARA...

Išla sam 8 DC, znaci nije jos ovulacija bila. A ciklusi su mi preko 30 dana. Nadam se da ce meni biti neko bolje iskustvo s njom nego sto ste ga vi imale.

----------


## lea13

Cure, imate li informaciju? Da li se vratio dr. V?

----------


## red pepper

Vratio se

----------


## lea13

Super!!! :Klap: Hvala, red!

----------


## BigBlue

> Big Blue u Ri ne zamrzavaju spermu


 :Shock:  Je li znaš zašto?

----------


## pak

> Je li znaš zašto?


Neznam odgovor ali godinama su imali i  krio. a nisu ga koristili iz xx razloga.

----------


## BigBlue

Meni je ovo stvarno žalosno. Pa bar zamrznuti sjeme nije kvantna fizika. Na stranu IVF, a šta rade kod muških onkoloških pacijenata? Šalju za Zagreb? Šalju na kemo/radio terapiju bez zamrzavanja?!

----------


## Aerin

> Vratio se



A sta ti tu radis? Jel ides po drugo :p

----------


## vatra86

Big Blue ja stvarno ne znam zasto ne zamrzavaju..pa pretpostavljam da onkoloske salju u Zg...

----------


## cranky

KAVA!!!
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83709-R...=1#post2832349

----------


## red pepper

svratih nakon sto godina i vidim da je tema mrtva  :Sad: 
pa zašto nitko ništa ne piše? Mene je ovaj forum psihički doslovno spasio.

----------


## eryngium

Valjda smo sve uspjele i podrum je prazan? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## pak

> Valjda smo sve uspjele i podrum je prazan? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


  :D  :D  :D 
Da je bar tako.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Marlo

Ja sam nakon nekog vremena opet tu. 

Isla sam po dogovor za ivf za drugu bebu, a dobili smo toliko los nalaz spermiograma da su rekli da se vratimo ponoviti ga za tri mjeseca. Uopce ne znam da li se mogu nadati da ce tada biti drugaciji. Zanima me da li u rijeci nakon 2 neupotrebljiva spermiograma dalje predlazu nesto drugo? Citam o punkcijama testisa, centrifugama, donatorskoj spermi kao daljnjim opcijama, da li to u ri rade? Ili jos neko vrijeme ponavljaju spermiogram?

Istovremeno mi je ova situacija teza i laksa nego prvi put. Bebu imam i presretna sam, ali sada jos jace znam zasto zelim jos jednu. Muz nije motiviran za drugo, a na zelim da radi brdo kontrola, forsam ga na vitamine, promjenu prehrane itd. Obzirom da je on sretan s jedom bebom jako se lose sada razumijemo i mislim da ce nam ova borba puno teze pasti na odnos nego prva kad smo oboje zdusno vukli u istom smjeru i sa boljim nalazima. Imate koji savjet za to?

----------


## red pepper

nisam skužila, koliko je loš nalaz spermiograma?da li se radi o azospermiji? Jer moj muž je znao imati toliko loše nalaze da su ručno morali brojati spermije,ali mi dok ih je god bilo nisu rekli da je nalaz neupotrebljiv tako da vjerujem da se kod vas radi o azospermiji...u tom slučaju ako se nalaz ne popravi za 3 mjeseca koliko znam u KBC-u ne mogu ništa nego ćeš morati u postupak u Zagreb ja mislim jer kod nas u tom pogledu ništa ne rade...
Koliko vam je beba stara?
Jako je teško gurati kroz mpo ako jedna strana nije motivirana pa čak i ako motivacija nije podjednaka kod oba partnera...to govorim iz svog primjera...ja sam grizla i bila spremna gurati puno više od mog muža, njemu je bilo ima vremena, ne gnjavi me s tim vitaminima, ne mogu ja dati uzorak tamo itd i mogu reći da nam je cijeli odnos bio na staklenim nogama cijelo to vrijeme...jedva smo se vratili na staro kad se dijete rodilo..tako da imam osjećaj da će vama ova borba za drugo dosta raniti odnos, pogotovo ako se od muža bude očekivalo da se podvrgne nekom invanzivnijem postupku zbog lošeg spermiograma...moj savjet ti je svakako da ga ne napadaš i ne osuđuješ što ne želi dijete jednakim intenzitetom kao i ti i da ne forsiraš nego da sjednete i pokušate postići nekakav dogovor da obje strane budu zadovoljne...ako si ti njega ubacila sada u sistem mimo njegove volje logično je da će se opirati i biti nezadovoljan..zato stavi vaš odnos na prvo mjesto i gledaj da ga ne narušite sada kad bi vam trebalo biti najljepše jer ste ostvarili svoj cilj i imate bebu...

----------


## lea13

Bog cure! Evo da se i ja javim nakon duže vremena. Što ima u podrumu? Je li sve po starom? Ja bi trebala zvati za konzultacije s Vlašićem. Iako se nisam javljala svaki dan čitam teme ali vidim da su više manje sve mrtve, osim što je malo življe na mpo chatu. Nisam se javljala jer mi je trebalo malo odmora od svega.išla sam na FET u 11. mj. Imala dvije smrznute blastociste i nijedna nije preživjela odmrzavanje. To me dotuklo. Trebala na novi FET u 1. mj ( Imam još dvije blastociste). Dobila menstruaciju ( bar sam tako mislila) i  naručila se deseti dan na folikulometriju. Međutim menstruacija bila malo manje oskudna i trajala nešto duže. Večer prije nego sam trebala krenuti za Ri ponovno vidim svježu krv, napravim test kad ono crtica, ja drugi a ono opet, pa treći pa opet crtica. Ja ne vjerujem kinezima i odem u apoteku po pravi test,on pokaže plus. Znam da nije dobro jer krvarim, odem na ginekologiju, ne vidi se ništa u maternici a beta 516. Sumnja na vanmaterničnu trudnoću, ostavili me u bolnici, beta nakon dva dana  narasla samo na 612. Išla na  laparoskopiju, odstranjen desni jajovod, plod bio u njemu. Doktor kaže da je obavio pregled jajnika i da je sve ostalo u redu, te da on smatra da  mogu u postupak odmah nakon prve menstruacije.( On inače radi samo insemenacije jer kod nas nema IVF). Sad me zanima, je li netko bio u ovoj situaciji i što će Vlašić reći, mogu li idući mjesec po svoje blizance ili ću morati čekati. Eto, nakon točno sedam godina pojavila se druga crtica i to prirodnim putem, totalno neočekivano, ali završilo neslavno.

----------


## Snekica

Kod nas je bilo prije 2 godine obrnuta situacija ali isto prirodno - nakon 10 godina aktivnog pokušavanja i x odrađenih postupaka, test bio pozitivan, iako sam krenula krvariti išla sam na UZV u bolnicu, sićušni plod bio u maternici ali jako nisko, tokom večeri i kasnije noći krvarila ful, ujutro išla po betu, beta nula  :Sad: 
Naruči se na konzultacije pa ćeš vidjeti šta će Vlašić reći. Mislim da ćeš moći nakon jednog, dva ciklusa u FET. Sretno!

----------


## Snekica

> Valjda smo sve uspjele i podrum je prazan?


Nažalost, nismo  :Sad:  Da se ne ponavljam, kopiram post sa Izlazne strategije



> Već sam pisala nekad ranije na ovoj temi, ali nikad ovako lagano. Lakše se diše kad staviš mozak na off i kad se okreneš životu, iako to nije ono kako bi trebalo biti po nekom zakonu prirode.... ono, rodiš se, pa ideš u školu, pa se udaš ili ne udaš ali ali imaš čovjeka s kojim dijeliš život, zatrudniš, rodiš, dijete krene u školu, ti radiš, ideš u mirovinu, oženiš dijete, postaneš baka. Kod nas ide/ići  će ovim slijedom: rodiš se, pa ideš u školu, pa se udaš ili ne udaš ali imaš čovjeka s kojim dijeliš život, prođeš 10 godina po MPO klinikama, zapostavljaš svoj i partnerov život, živiš od postupka do postupka, ne ideš na dijetu da ne ugroziš hormone na koje brižno paziš, paziš da se ne prehladite jer će utjecati na postupak, živiš punim plućima samo dok je klinika na godišnjem jer jedino se tad ne spremaš u postupak, onda ili odustaneš sama ili uđeš u menopauzu pa odustaneš prisilno, u svom tom periodu radiš ali ti je mozak na off jer možda ipak ne procuriš, ne planiraš putovanja jer će ti lova trebati za postupak, jer neznaš točan termin kad krećeš u dugi ili kratki postupak,  pa odeš u mirovinu i odeš na jedrenje oko Svijeta  uh... umorila sam se samo dok sam pisala ovo :D
>  I, da, kad sve to završi shvatiš da više ne preživljavaš nego da si počela živjeti! Ali to ne može doći jer će te netko savjetovati, reći ti šta i kako moraš živjeti, nikakvi forumi, grupe... to samo mi same moramo i možemo doći do toga. Do mira u sebi. Tad je sve lakše. 
>  Sretno svima! Ljubim vas!

----------


## eryngium

Sneki  :Sad:   :grouphug: 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Snekica

:grouphug:

----------


## lea13

Sneki, i ja sam na tom putu. Lagala bih kad bi rekla da se još uvijek ne nadam, ali nada je svakom danom sve manja. Doduše, ja jesam ostala u postupcima, ali sam polako okrenula svoj život u drugom smjeru, ka nekim drugim ciljevima, i rekla sebi: ako se dogodi, dogodi, vjerojatno neće, bilo bi super, ali malo je vjerojatno.Niti sam pratila plodne dane, niti se previše opterećivala. Više me opterećiva okolina koja me stalno nešto zapitkiva, i kao sažaljeva, i kao ne može shvatiti kad kažem da nije ništa strašno da i nikad ne rodim.Za Novu godinu se totalno opustila, doslovno uživali ja i muž tri tjedna na slobodnom. Ništa posebno,u svakodnevnim sitnicama. Baš tjedan prije nego sam završila u bolnici sjedam u auto nakon posla  i razmišljam kako sam sretna, radim posao koji sam oduvijek željela raditi i za koji sam studirala, muža kojeg ne bi mijenjala ni zašto i s kojim se slažem bolje nego sama sa sobom,napravili kuću, kupili stan, idemo na putovanja, oboje imamo bogat društveni život.Pa ja sam zapravo sretna osoba. Bože samo daj zdravlja!A opet proleti kroz glavu trudnoća, i sama sebi kažem pa nije strašno da se i ne dogodi, ali ipak je ta misao još uvijek tu negdje. Valjda još ipak nisam posložila sve i došla do kraja puta. Ironično je da sam u tom trenutku i bila trudna, a iako sam imala neke simptome nisam se ni usudila pomisliti da bi to moglo biti to. Na kraju kad sam vidjela sudbine žena u bolnici, doslovno se vratim na onu Bože, samo zdravlja i to mi definitivno više nije samo poštapalica. Snekice sretno, i želim ti puno sreće u, kako si sama rekla, novom životu!Ja sam ipak dogovorila konzultacije s Vlašićem, pa ćemo pokušati još godinu, dvije  a ako ne i ja krećem tvojim stopama. Ispričavam se što sam malo skrenula s teme, ali i to je dio našeg MPO puta!

----------


## bubicazubica

Sneki :Heart: 
Lea-žao mi je zbog toga što ti se dogodilo i želim ti svu sreću u sljedećem postupku!!!!

----------


## lea13

Hvala bubice. Vidim iz potpisa  da ni tebe nije život mazio!Jesi ti to u iščekivanju bete?

----------


## Snekica

lea, žao mi je! Nadam se da si sad ok. A za bebicu, biti će šta ima za biti i to je jače od nas, koliko god mi mislili da nije. Velika većina forumašica će ipak jednom zagrliti svoje dijete i to mi je jako drago! Sretno svima i mah-mah svima sa Humane  :Wink:

----------


## mare157

> Nažalost, nismo  Da se ne ponavljam, kopiram post sa Izlazne strategije


Toliko često mislim na tebe i tvoju bitku i uvijek te vidim na kraju svega sa bebom... Sigurna sam da te tvoja bebica čeka nego voli malo zezati i odugovlačiti. Ok, malo više voli odugovlačiti, ali sigurna sam da ćete biti nagrađeni za vašu muku! Ljubim te milion puta!  :Heart:

----------


## bubicazubica

:Heart: 
Nisam više u iščekivanju bete,nažalost opet blago pozitivni testići,ali premala beta...skoro pa negativna.Sad sam u fazi drugačijeg stila života-krenula na vježbanje,okrenula se sebi i mojoj boljoj polovici,uživat ćemo,putovati baviti se onim stvarima koje smo zapostavili na neko vrijeme.
Nisam dugo u ovim vodama,jer kasno sam (mislim na moje godine 43 sad) i krenula od 2014.Ali sam stalno bila u popstupcima,počela na humanoj,a završit ću ne znam gdje..mislim da će mi sljedeći u 6 mj. biti zaista posljednji.Jer treba biti svjestan i ne očekivati čuda(super ako se dogode)...
Kad si dogovorila konzultacije?
Sretno za dalje!!!




> Hvala bubice. Vidim iz potpisa  da ni tebe nije život mazio!Jesi ti to u iščekivanju bete?

----------


## lea13

Hvala Snekice i Bubice!  Bila sam na konzultacijama s Vlašićem. Trebali bi u postupak ovaj mjesec ako ne bude opet nekih iznenađenja. Rekao je da je dovoljno da prođe jedna menstruacija i da možemo u postupak ako se ja slažem. A meni se više ne čeka. Doduše, tako mi je rekao i doktor koji me je operirao da ne treba čekati jer mi ni jajnici ni maternica nisu dirani, a i ne radi se o stimulaciji već samo o FET-u. Tako da ne treba čekati ona tri ciklusa koja se preporučuju. A i bit će skoro dva mjeseca od operacije. Ne znam da li me je samo tješio, ali on kaže da bez obzira na sve da je dobro da se dogodila trudnoća, i da je to pozitivno. Ali on je uvijek pun pozitivnih misli i riiječi, pa  ja i ne uzimam zdravo za gotovo svaku njegovu izjavu. 
Bubice sretno u 6 mj. I ja ću vjerojatno ponovno u stimulirani u sestom ako ovaj FET ne uspije.

----------


## mravak

Drage moje riječke trudilice i mame....samo da vas pozdravim....
Evo ja sam imala ,rekla bi sreće i uz pomoć Riječke ekipe imam dvoje djece ....
samo bi trudilicama poručila da ne odustaju i da znam da nije lako....
A tko zna,možda se budemo opet druzili za par godina jer imamo smrzića.....

----------


## MMinnie

Lijepi pozdrav svima, evo i mene u čekaonicama riječke Humane zajedno s dr. M ...
Za cca tjedan dana na rasporedu je prva folikulometrija pa bih vas molila samo informaciju koliko dana ste išle zaredom u prosjeku? 
 :Bye:

----------


## lea13

> Lijepi pozdrav svima, evo i mene u čekaonicama riječke Humane zajedno s dr. M ...
> Za cca tjedan dana na rasporedu je prva folikulometrija pa bih vas molila samo informaciju koliko dana ste išle zaredom u prosjeku?


Pozdrav MMinnie! i ja sam idući tjedan u podrumu! :štrika: Sve ovisi o tvom ciklusu. Nisi napisala u kojem se postupku radi.Insemenaciji, prirodnom ili stimuliranom IVF-u? Ako se radi o prirodnom IVF (ili insemenaciji )otprilike ispadne tri do četiri puta prije punkcije. Koji dan ciklusa ti je rekao da dođeš? Obično kreću s 8. danom ali meni su ciklusi duži pa se ja naručim 10. dan. Onda to obično ide svaki drugi dan, a pred samu ovulaciju možeš ići i svaki dan. Prati se rast folikula i sve ovisi o tome kako ti rastu folikuli.

----------


## MMinnie

> Pozdrav MMinnie! i ja sam idući tjedan u podrumu!Sve ovisi o tvom ciklusu. Nisi napisala u kojem se postupku radi.Insemenaciji, prirodnom ili stimuliranom IVF-u? Ako se radi o prirodnom IVF (ili insemenaciji )otprilike ispadne tri do četiri puta prije punkcije. Koji dan ciklusa ti je rekao da dođeš? Obično kreću s 8. danom ali meni su ciklusi duži pa se ja naručim 10. dan. Onda to obično ide svaki drugi dan, a pred samu ovulaciju možeš ići i svaki dan. Prati se rast folikula i sve ovisi o tome kako ti rastu folikuli.


Vrlo vjerojatno budemo skupa čekale onda  :Smile:  Prvotno je bila ideja IVF-a zbog katastrofalnih muževih nalaza (teška OAT), no nakon mjesec i pol dana kada smo prikupili sve nalaze, između ostalog i njegov novi nalaz spermiograma, došli smo čak i do moguće inseminacije jer je dr.M vidio novi nalaz i rekao da je skoro blizu normalnog. Dobila sam Puregon (900) i 2 d.c. se trebam početi pikati i 6 d.c. dolazim na prvu FM. 
No danas sam trebala dobiti M i kao za inat ne dolazi, vjerojatno od iščekivanja, a inače mi je ciklus 28/4. Sve po p.s.-u.

----------


## lea13

> Vrlo vjerojatno budemo skupa čekale onda  Prvotno je bila ideja IVF-a zbog katastrofalnih muževih nalaza (teška OAT), no nakon mjesec i pol dana kada smo prikupili sve nalaze, između ostalog i njegov novi nalaz spermiograma, došli smo čak i do moguće inseminacije jer je dr.M vidio novi nalaz i rekao da je skoro blizu normalnog. Dobila sam Puregon (900) i 2 d.c. se trebam početi pikati i 6 d.c. dolazim na prvu FM. 
> No danas sam trebala dobiti M i kao za inat ne dolazi, vjerojatno od iščekivanja, a inače mi je ciklus 28/4. Sve po p.s.-u.


Daj Bože da ne dođe. Možda te iznenadi! :Wink:  Znači da onda ideš u stimulirani. Ja sam baš danas zvala i naručila se. Opet sve iz početka! :Cekam:  Samo da ovog puta dođe do transfera. Sretno!

----------


## vatra86

Evo i mene u zadnjem postupku preko hzzo, i zadnji u Ri.. Bila sam na Gonalima 150+Cetrotide, dobili 8 js, 5 se oplodilo, et 26.3. Drugi dan, 4-stanicni embrij.. Ostali su trebali cekati 5. Dan pa ako koji prezivi zamrznut, ali nitko nista ne javlja.. Jos ne znam kad cu pisnut test i betu vadit.. Ali se nadam pozitivnom ishodu..sretno svima

----------


## Inesz

Vatra sretno!
Je li dogovor za labos da  oni zovu ako ima embrija za zamrznuti?

----------


## vatra86

Rekli su da ce oni mene zvati.. Ali ne zovu.. A bas sam se ponadala..

----------


## Inesz

Nazovi ti njih!  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Nista nije ostalo za krio.. Eto malac u meni ima da se bori svim snagama

----------


## MMinnie

Ja sam napravila test upravo iako mi je rekla teta iz ljekarne da sutra ujutro napravim i došle su dvije crtice. Da li je moguće? Sutra ujutro budem ponovila.. MM i ja smo u stanju šoka...

----------


## vatra86

Moguce je... Jesi ga ponovila? Betu vadila?

----------


## lea13

> Ja sam napravila test upravo iako mi je rekla teta iz ljekarne da sutra ujutro napravim i došle su dvije crtice. Da li je moguće? Sutra ujutro budem ponovila.. MM i ja smo u stanju šoka...


MMinnie,tek sad vidila tvoj post. Jesi ponavljala test? Ili vadila betu? Čim je test pozitivan trudnoća je tu. Ja sam kod svoje vanmaternične trudnoće mislila da je menstruacija, ali kako nije stajalo krvarenje napravila test i bio pozitivan. Kad sam ne pregledu dr. pitala je li trudnoća, dr. je rekao da je sigurno,( iako smo tek čekali nalaze bete koja je bila 512, a na ultrazvuku se ništa nije vidilo)  i da test ne bi bio pozitivan da nema trudnoće ( doduše ja sam ih bila napravila 4 i to kasno navečer a ne jutarnjim urinom). Dakle, test ako je pozitivan to je to! Ja ga radim već skoro osam godina i nikad ni blizu mi nije pokazao crticu nego kad sam bila trudna. A imala sam ih svih vrsta od kineskih, do skupih, jeftinih, osjetljivih, manje i više osjetljivih.... Mislim da mžda može lagati negativan rezultat ali pozitivan 99.9999 % je siguran. Nadam se da je sve ok. Javi lijepe vijesti!

----------


## lea13

MMinnie ????

----------


## dino84

Cure,da li se još uvijek za naručivanje za konzultacije treba prvo faksirati uputnica pa onda zvati? U koje se ono vrijeme zove? Sve sam zaboravila  :Smile:

----------


## lasta

Ja bi im faksirala uputnicu. Napisala koji dr i broj tel. Onda bi one mene nazvale. 
Ako zoves onda poslije 12.

----------


## dino84

Lasta, hvala, tako ću i napraviti  :Smile:

----------


## pak

Ja nisam nikada faksirala, samo bi nazvala poslije 12 sati

----------


## Inesz

Drage cure,
možete li napisati iskustva o tome koliko se čeka na postupak nakon prikupljenih nalaza.
Hvala!

----------


## lea13

> Drage cure,
> možete li napisati iskustva o tome koliko se čeka na postupak nakon prikupljenih nalaza.
> Hvala!


Inesz, ne znam da li misliš na nas koje već imamo staža ili nove cure koje tek ulaze u mpo vode. Ja sam prvi put  krenula 2014. nazvala u 8 mj., izabrala dr.,naručili me 18. 9 na konzultacije, dr. rekao što od nalaza trebam napraviti i u 10. mj. sam bila na prvom prirodnom ( čak mi još ni papa nije bio gotov)  ivf-u, a u 11. na drugom. Od tada sam napravila još dva stimulirana i nekoliko fetova, i sve je to išlo kad god sam ja htjela.( osim 7 i 8 mj.) Pauze sam  radila kad sam išla na dodatne pretrage kariogram i ostalo koje sam ja tražila na svoju ruku, ali kako se dugo čekalo i tu sam u međuvremenu napravila FET i bez tih nalaza.I nedavno  sam imala vanmaterničnu, a u postupku bila već za dva mj. nakon toga( isto nisam čekala nalaz pape već samo briseve i markere). Jedino je bila mala pauzica od mjesec-dva kad je dr. V bio na bolovanju (Tad su mi rekli da nazovem idući mjesec, a kasnije su drugi počeli uzimati njegove pacijente pa ni zbog toga nije bilo čekanja). Uglavnom, termin za konzultacije se dobije u roku od sedam do dvadeset dana, i to ja tražim točno određene dane u tjednu kad ne radim, u postupak idem čim se naprave brisevi i markeri, papa nije presudan,( prvi put još hormoni i ne sjećam se što još).Što se tiče prvog puta, čekala sam 16 dana na konzultacije, a bila u postupku za mjesec i po.

----------


## lea13

Ispravak, krenula sam 2013., a ne 2014.

----------


## jejja

Nema cekanja, konzultacije pa ako imas sve sta treba stimulirani vec iduci ciklus, zvala sam ja nedavno pitati..jedino sto moras zvat krajem mj.za konzultacije dok dobiju raspored..

----------


## dino84

Čak ne treba ni čekati kraj mjeseca za naručivanje. Ja sam u utorak faksirala uputnicu i odmah drugo jutro me zvala sestra i dobila sam termin za konzultacije krajem mjeseca.

----------


## jejja

Eto.. valjda sam ja bas neko glupo vrijeme pogodila pa nije bilo termina do iduceg mj..

----------


## pak

Cure kopiram post ako vam je promaklo. Dvije minute vam treba  :Smile: 
* Pomozite Mirni da napiše diplomski rad* 

 Dragi svi, 
naša Mirna, aktivistica i volonterka obraća vam se molbom za ispunjavanje kratkog upitnika.
Upitnik   "Načini prikupljanja i davanja informacija na forumu udruge Roda -   podforum potpomognuta oplodnja" koristit će u svrhu istraživanja za   istoimeni diplomski rad iz područja informacijske pismenosti na   Filozofskom fakultetu Sveučilišta u Zagrebu.
Ukoliko imate dodatnih pitanja vezanih za upitnik slobodno joj se obratite na mirna.curkovic@gmail.com
Mirna vam zahvaljuje!

http://goo.gl/forms/1YX7UzgaTV

----------


## CHIARA...

Moze li mi netko reci tko mi daje uputnicu za vaditi betu za humanu?

----------


## a_je_to

Tvoj ginekolog.

----------


## lea13

Chiara, kad ti piše da vadiš betu?

----------


## CHIARA...

29.04. tko ce to docekati  :Coffee:

----------


## lea13

a meni 2. 5. Baš se i ja mislim da radim ranije, ali ne znam kako bi reagirali oni  na humanoj. Jedino da uvjerim svog ginića da radim ranije pa ponovim u pon. 2.5. Kod kojeg si dr.? Ja sam kod V.

----------


## CHIARA...

Lea i ja sam kod V. Jesi bila u postupku ili? Ne znam da li bi mogli ovako preko uputnice ranije ici izvaditi, mislim da ne. Jedino privatno.

----------


## lea13

Jesam, imala sam FET dviju blastica. Danas 8 dnt. Ja ću podići uputnicu u pon. jer i tako moram do ginekologa po utriće i produžiti bolovanje, ali znam da će mi reći da čekam datum koji je napisao dr. Doduše, mogla bi ranije vaditi tek u petak, a to mi je 15dnt, pa se bojim da bi mi rekli da je to prerano. Inače, M. mi je radio transfer i reako da će mi staviti betu "malo ranije" , V. stavi obično 19dnt, bez obzira je li trodnevni ili petodnevni.Inače me nije bilo briga, ali  jutros sam prvi put od kad sam u postupcima ugledala jedva vidljivu drugu crticu, pa sad ne mogu iščekati.

----------


## CHIARA...

Bas super za M da je stavio datum malo ranije. Ipak je malo previse cekati 3 tjedna. Sad nam preostaje samo cekati da vidimo sta ce biti. Ja nisam niti radila test iako bi sad vec trebao pokazati kad je ovulacija bila 08.04.

----------


## CHIARA...

Lea nadam se da je to to i da ce ti ta crtica koliko god da je sad svjetla (ali crtica je crtica) biti svakim danom sve tamnija. A mozda se i vidimo u petak.  :Love:

----------


## lea13

A stavio je ranije dan, dva. i tebi i meni je beta 22. dan od ovulacije. Meni je bila 10.4. Je li i kod tebe riječ o blasticama? Ne bi ni ja ovako rano radila, nego sam bila počela smeđariti što mi je uvijek bio znak menge, pa otpisala  postupak, i išla napraviti test. Sjena mi se pokazala već 7dt, a danas je već vidljiva crtica, jedva ali vidljiva, i to na onim testićima  što dobijem s Lh- trakicama  za ovulaciju. Ponovit ću ponovo sutra, a kupila sam digitalni za ponedjeljak prije nego odem do svog ginića, da mu znam reći. Od straha se ne usudim ničemu nadati. Ovo mi je bio 7. transfer.

----------


## CHIARA...

Nisam bila u nikakvom postupku. Trebala bi poceti sa inseminacijama uskoro. Meni je isto kao i tebi spotting pred menstruaciju i kad to vidim znam da stize. Ali ovaj mjesec mi toga nema. Mozda zbog vitexa i jos jednog biljnog pripravka sto sam ovaj mjesec pila po prvi put.

----------


## lea13

Pričekaj još  dan,dva da ne treniraš živce, pa napravi kućni test. Trebao bi ti pokazati plus ako si trudna. Ja nisam iz RI, vadim betu u svom gradu, i dobit ću ja uputnicu u pon., samo se bojim što će mi reći na humanoj što sam uranila kad ih nazovem za rezultat. A valjda ću izdržati. Sad idem dan po dan, svako jutro novi test.

----------


## CHIARA...

Cini mi se da meni M stize. Na t.papiru se vidjela svjetlo roza krv, a i trbuh me boli. Tebi drzim palceve da izdrzis jos malo do bete.

----------


## phiphy

> Pričekaj još  dan,dva da ne treniraš živce, pa napravi kućni test. Trebao bi ti pokazati plus ako si trudna. Ja nisam iz RI, vadim betu u svom gradu, i dobit ću ja uputnicu u pon., samo se bojim što će mi reći na humanoj što sam uranila kad ih nazovem za rezultat. A valjda ću izdržati. Sad idem dan po dan, svako jutro novi test.


Planiraš vaditi betu i onda kad su ti rekli? Ako da, onda im za ovu prvu ne trebaš javljati, ionako neće išta promjeniti što se prvog pregleda tiče.

----------


## lea13

> Planiraš vaditi betu i onda kad su ti rekli? Ako da, onda im za ovu prvu ne trebaš javljati, ionako neće išta promjeniti što se prvog pregleda tiče.


Da, znam. Ali ginekolog će mi dati jednu uputnicu koju ostavljam u bolnici, za jedno vađenje krvi. Pa bi morala opet po uputnicu. Ma vidjet ću što će mi on sutra reći. Napravila sam test i danas, crtica je još uvijek svijetla ali ipak malo jača nego jučer i brže se pojavila.  Sutra pada digitalni test, pa ako bude pozitivan  možda  ipak pristane da vadim betu ranije, i eventualno je  ponovim taj dan.   Ma nema veze, da vas više ne zamaram. Kad sam čekala 8 godina izdržat ću još tjedan.
CHIARA. žao mi je. Znam da nije lako, ali nemoj očajavati.Samo naprijed, i želim ti puno sreće. Nadam se da nećeš puno pohoditi humanu! :grouphug:

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala ti Lea, nadam se i ja da necu dugo jer nam ipak nalazi i nisu tako losi i zato se jos i odgađa inseminacija. HSG je bio u redu i sad kazu da se kroz par mjeseci mozda nesto i ulovi. A ja se za ovaj ciklus nisam nesto previse ni ponadalala jer nismo pokrili dan ovulacije nego 2 dana prije. Tebi zelim srecu i da nas obavjestavas o daljnjem tijeku. Jedva cekam jutro i tvoj testic.

----------


## Katjuša

Curke, mogu vam i na humanoj dati internu uputnicu za betu.
Ovaj put sam ja kod njih radila i briseve, papu i dobila internu za krvne markere, sve preko njih, ništa preko soc.gin-a.
I prije mi je soc gin govorla da bi trebala sve u KBCu raditi jer mi je ona dala D1 uputnicu i uputila me na humanu da se liječim. Imalo je smisla ali evo tek ovaj put sam sve dolje napravila. Čisto za info da se ima tu..  :Smile:  

lea sretno i vibram za lijepu betu!
Chiara i tebi sretno, hoćeš li već sa ovim ciklusom na inseminaciju ili ne još? Sorry, nisam shvatila

----------


## CHIARA...

Katjuša nisam sigurna da li cu ovaj mj na inseminaciju jer moram na konzultacije, a nisam se jos mogla naruciti jer cekam M koja je kasnila 3 dana i sad je ima ali samo na papiru kad se obrisem, a na ulosku nista. Nisam pametna da li da zovem i narucim se ili da jos malo pricekam. Za betu sam tu postavila pitanje jer mi nitko od njih nije rekao od koga dobijem tu uputnicu. A za inseminaciju cu jos morati prikupiti dodatne nalaze. Uf malo sam oduzila, ali to je ukratko to.

----------


## Katjuša

Napravi ovih dana i test ako ti ne krene M kako spada, pa ćeš biti pametnija što i kako dalje.. Možda M ni ne dođe  :Smile:  
A što se tiče uputnice, am mislim da i dalje soc gin može normalno dati..

----------


## CHIARA...

Evo M dosla, nema sumnje vise. Lea jesi li radila test?

----------


## lea13

> Evo M dosla, nema sumnje vise. Lea jesi li radila test?


Jesam, jutros se ustala da ću napraviti test, kad ono malo svježe krvi na wc papiru. Test je odmah pokazao plus. Išla sam kod svog ginekologa, on me odmah poslao vaditi betu. Iznosi samo 35,2. Čini mi se premalo za 10. dnt dviju blastica. Ponavljam u srijedu. Ako se pravilno povećava onda će biti dobro, a ako ne, opet ništa. Kaže da krvarenje može biti od čišćenja sluznice, jer je ovo vrijeme očekivane menstruacije. Do sad se nije ponovo pojavilo, ali nisam baš optimistična.

----------


## CHIARA...

Ja vjerujem da cim ti je pokazalo plus da je to to i da ce ti se do srijede poduplati beta. Jel koristis utrice? Ja sam se danas narucila za drugi tjedan, opet sve iz pocetka.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lea13

Da, ne prestajem s utrićima. Ideš na konzultacije za postupak?

----------


## CHIARA...

> Da, ne prestajem s utrićima. Ideš na konzultacije za postupak?


Narucila sam se za drugi tjedan za folikulometrije i konzultacije pa cemo vidjeti sta ce biti dalje. Jel stalo krvarenje?

----------


## lea13

Je. Nije ni bilo nego ono malo jutros i to u pet ujutro. Kad sam to obrisala nije se više ništa pojavilo. Idem na wc svakih 5 min. Ma došla sam sad sebi malo od šoka. Na kraju krajeva, bitno da se nešto događa, sad bar znam da se može primiti i  nema odustajanja.Ići ću  u postupke dog god bude trebalo! Bar sam doživila da ugledam plus. Oni minusi su me dokrajčili!
Sretno i javi što je bilo!

----------


## CHIARA...

Bas mi je drago da ti je stalo. Vjerujem da si se barem malo smirila. Kako si zadovoljna sa dr V? Naravno da cu javljati sta se događa.

----------


## lea13

Preeezadovoljna! Stvarno je uvijek ljubazan i pokazuje razumijevanje, a ja sam jako osjetljiva i meni je to bitno.Baš ulijeva povjerenje. Nije da daje lažne nade, nego je optimist. Možeš s njim o svemu popričati.Ja ti redovno bacim neku spiku s njim,o vremenu, o tome kako sam putovala, što posjetiti u RI itd. tako da i zaboravim da sam došla na folikulometriju.  I onda se  ne osjećaš samo  kao broj. Te sitnice stvarno igraju ulogu, bar meni. Nije mi stvarao probleme ni  kad sam tražila uputnice za dodatne pretrage. Imam samo riječi hvale za njega i za sestre. Znam da je i njima ponekad puna kapa svega, ali se stvarno trude koliko je to moguće da nam olakšaju. Jednom rječju, odličan dr., a još bolji čovik, rekli bi mi iz Dalmacije!

----------


## CHIARA...

Ja tek krecem kod dok V pa mi je bas drago to cuti. A vidim da ga cure dosta hvale i da ima dosta pacijentica. Kako se ti osjecas? Ima li novosti?

----------


## Inesz

> Hvala ti Lea, nadam se i ja da necu dugo jer nam ipak nalazi i nisu tako losi i zato se jos i odgađa inseminacija. HSG je bio u redu i sad kazu da se kroz par mjeseci mozda nesto i ulovi. A ja se za ovaj ciklus nisam nesto previse ni ponadalala jer nismo pokrili dan ovulacije nego 2 dana prije. Tebi zelim srecu i da nas obavjestavas o daljnjem tijeku. Jedva cekam jutro i tvoj testic.


Chiara, koliko dugo već pokušavate? Koliko imaš godina i kakvi su vam nalazi?

Jajovodi su ti prohodni? 

Inače,  što se tiče tempiranja spolnih odnosa, odnos 2 dana prije ovulacije ima puno veću šansu za začeće od onog na sam dan O.

Sretno! 
~~~~~~svima

----------


## CHIARA...

Pokusavamo vec 1,5 godinu i nista. Na humanoj smo pola godine. Ja cu sad 32g, a on 35. Ja imam hipotireozu i anemicna sam, jajovodi su pregledani HSG-om i sve je prohodno, dragi ima normospermiu. Zato nam ne zele nista raditi iako ja inzistiram da barem odradim inseminacije, a ne svaki mjesec tempirani odnos jer mi to nema smisla. Bezveze gubim vrijeme svaki mjesec svaki drugi dan fm.

----------


## Inesz

Jesi regulirala anemiju i hipotireozu?
Ako jesi, zašto vas ne uzmu u postupak,  makar i inseminaciju koja ionako nema visok postotak uspješnosti? 

Zašto da par sa idiopatskom neplodnosti koji pokušava već godinu i pol ostvariti trudnoću čeka na 1. inseminaciju više od 7-8 mjeseci a žena je već u 32. godini? 

Zbilja, teško razumljiv način vođenja liječenja. 

Smijem li pitati tko te vodi na humanoj?

----------


## CHIARA...

Euthyrox pijem vec 4g, a zeljezo pola godine, to je sve u redu. Bila sam kod prof, a sad kod drV. tek krecem.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Euthyrox pijem vec 4g, a zeljezo pola godine, to je sve u redu. Bila sam kod prof, a sad kod drV. tek krecem.


Znači ni dr. V. još ne bi započeo sa inseminacijama, pa šta oni kažu zašto?

----------


## eryngium

Frendica je godinu dana izgubila na ciljane kod V. Jer kao super su im nalazi, imaju već jedno dijete, mladi su (ona 33, on 35 kad su krenuli) i kao samo se treba potrefiti.
I potrefilo se iz 2.stimuliranog nakon dvije godine podruma.
Da nije inzistirala da krenu s postupcima još uvijek bi valjda 'ciljali'.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

kod ovakvog odugovlačenja sa riječke humane, sjetim se forumašice koja je bila već 40. godina prošla i kako su je radi ranije spontano ostvarene trudnoće koja je završila pobačajem, odbili primiti u ivf postupak i uputili da mjesecima radi ciljane odnose.

ženi starijoj od 40 godina koja je došla tražiti pomoć radi nemogućnosti ostvarivanje trudnoće to učiniti? ženi kojoj je svaki mjesec dragocjen...

----------


## CHIARA...

Za dr V ne znam jer jos nisam bila kod njega. Iduci tjedan idem i bas da vidim sta ce on reci. Njena ideja je bila nakon HSG-a koji je bio u 1mj da cemo imati tempirane odnose do jeseni pa ako ne uspije onda inseminacija.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## red pepper

Da i ja se uvijek sjetim bubice zubice i toga kako ju je zavlacila...ne mogu vjerovati da doticna misli da si netko moze priustiti devet mjeseci hodocascenja na humanu radi ciljanih odnosa...naravno,ljudi ne rade i nemaju pametnijeg posla od toga da cekaju cijelo jutro da bi ona predvidjela ovulaciju...a i to joj ne ide bas najbolje jer voli pomijesati ciste sa zutim tijelom...bas me nazivcira svaka prica o njoj....



Mali Mimi sta ima kod tebe?Jesi na forumu iz stare navike ili se nesto sprema? :Smile:

----------


## jejja

Nekako si mislim da pacijent ima pravo odbiti predlozeni nacin lijecenja i traziti drugaciji pristup. Bar bi ja tako pokusala, reci da ciljate vec predugo i da smatras da je vrijeme za korak dalje. 
Cula sam vec od cura da se zale na S.ali i V.je znao kao malo razvlaciti kod nekih.

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro cure  :Coffee: 
Istina je da je 9 mj previse za tempirane odnose, a uz to jos i radim pa mi je to tesko iskombinirati. Pa za to mi ne treba humana kad mogu lh trakicama provjeravati kad mi je ovulacija. Njima je naravno jeftinije šibati fm jer im je jeftinije nego raditi inseminacije pa zato valjda odugovlace. Nadam se da ce drV ipak to malo ubrzati.

----------


## red pepper

I ti si jejja tu? Sta svi nesto vrte drugu rundu?  :Smile: 

Ja mislim isto da bi pacijent trebao imati pravo sudjelovati u planiranju tijeka lijecenja,al kad su i dr V dr S egotriperi kojima ne smijes nista rec niti predlozit jer misle da su popili svu pamet svijeta...ciljani odnosi su bas glupost jer svatko je sigurno prije odlaska na humanu gađao godinu ili cak par godina...nitko ne ide na mpo jer mu je dosadno u zivotu,a dole su tako strasne guzve da ne kuzim kako oni ne vide da forsiranjem ciljanih bas maltretiraju ljude.

----------


## red pepper

Ide li netko u zg na setnju?ja si mislim da bih isla mozda.

----------


## CHIARA...

> nitko ne ide na mpo jer mu je dosadno u zivotu,a dole su tako strasne guzve da ne kuzim kako oni ne vide da forsiranjem ciljanih bas maltretiraju ljude.


Istina. Ovako mi dođe da se do jeseni ne pojavljujem tamo, nego da onda krenem sa inseminacijama, ali to ne ide tako. Onda bih se opet vratila na pocetak i tempirane odnose.

----------


## phiphy

> Ide li netko u zg na setnju?ja si mislim da bih isla mozda.


Cure se dogovaraju, javi se šefici.

----------


## phiphy

> Istina. Ovako mi dođe da se do jeseni ne pojavljujem tamo, nego da onda krenem sa inseminacijama, ali to ne ide tako. Onda bih se opet vratila na pocetak i tempirane odnose.


Dođi sa stavom  :Smile:  . Reci da ste ciljali dosad, da si koristila trakice i mjerila temperaturu i sl. i da ništa niste postigli i da bi ti da krenete na konkretnije.

----------


## jejja

> Dođi sa stavom  . Reci da ste ciljali dosad, da si koristila trakice i mjerila temperaturu i sl. i da ništa niste postigli i da bi ti da krenete na konkretnije.


Tako je. Ne samo da rade guzvu nego i svaka ta fm se naravno naplacuje iz proracuna, al mozda je i to cilj jel...
Nitko nama nece nasa prava sam reci, dodjes tamo i kazes tako i tako je, vrijeme nam ide, nista mladji nismo i zelimo prijeci na konkretne poteze. 

Red  :Smile:  jednom mpoovka, uvijek mpoovka..a i vrijeme je da malac dobije drustvo kad nas vec ceka smrzlic  :Wink:

----------


## red pepper

Ma nazalost nije to tako jednostavno,znas i sama...jos pogotovo kad tek kreces i kad ti je sve novo i nepoznato...fakat je nekad bolje ovo sto je CHIARA napravila,promijeniti doktora pa se nadati boljem lijecenju...mada ni Vlasic nije poznat po brzini...

Nazalost nekako mi se cini da idiopati na kraju najduze vise na humanoj..njih se valjda ne shvaća dovoljno ozbiljno pa ih se voza mjesecima bez veze iako imaju pravo na sve jednako kao i bilo tko drugi ukoliko nije ostvarena trudnoća u godinu dana...plus sto ja ne vjerujem da uopće postoje idiopati...ali to je previse za njih posla...lakse ih je zvati na ciljane odnose nego pokopati malo ispod povrsine da se nađe pravi uzrok neostvarivanja trudnoće...



Aha jejja ti imas smrzlića,to je super onda!ali vrijeme je proletilo ajme majko kojom brzinom....jesi vec krenula u postupak?sta kaze nas dragi doc?  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Nadam se samo da ce biti bolje nego sto je bilo do sada. I da ce se nesto pokrenuti. Drugi tjedan idem tamo. Javit cu vam nakon pregleda sta je bilo.

----------


## eryngium

Meni Mane, blažen bio, uopće nije ciljane ni spominjao. Nakon konzultacija i hssg-a idmah su išle inseminacije.
Ciljani su njima super. Dvaki utz je cca 100kn, naprave ih barem 3 po jednom ciklusu a nisu potrošili ništa osim malo gela i struje. Veoma isplativo.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## lea13

Evo da se i ja javim, beta pala sa 35,2 na 32,6. Da je bar nula. Nisam uhvatila svog doktora,ali prestajem s utrićima i fragminom. To bi se sad trebalo spustiti samo od sebe. Što vi mislite? Nadam se da neće biti komplikacija. 
Chiara,meni je istio dijagnoza idiopatska neplodnost. Ja sam insemenacije odradila u svom gradu, po starom zakonu. Imala sam pravo na 6 puta, ali nakon 4. mi je dr. rekao neka idem na IVF( kod nas su samo insemenacije) jer on ne vidi smisla dalje nastavljati s insemenacijama a ne zna se uzrok neplodnosti, a i da nemam što čekati. Tad sam imala 31god. u međuvremenu sam godinu dana izgubila na stabiliranje TSH-a, i došao novi zakon. Meni Vlašić govori, da idemo na insemenacije jer imam pravo na sve ispčetka. Ja sam mu samo rekla da ne želim gubiti vrijeme. Ne sjećam se da sam djelovala grubo, ali on se odmah ogradio, pa dobro ja vam samo kažem da imate pravo, mladi ste ( tada 33 god :Laughing: ) itd. Ali ja sam odlučno rekla IVF, i nije bilo dale razgovora o tome. Isto je sa daljnim pretragama. Slažem se s Red da idiopati ne postoje. Kad mi počnu govoriti o tome, samo što mi ne počne to idiopati zvučati kao idioti koji ne znaju napraviti dijete, ne znaju se opustiti, sve je to psiha itd. po njemu je prerano bilo za pretage nakon 5 neuspjelih transfera, ali ja sam isto bila odlučna i dao mi je uputnice. Tako da Red, ne slažem se s tobom oko dr. V, on je popustio u svemu što sam ja tražila. Stvarno nisam nikad  imala problema.

----------


## Katjuša

Slažem se za dr.M, ako je i bilo odugovlačenja to je bilo sa moje strane. Primjerice ovaj sad postupak, došla na briseve i odmah me stavio u stimulirani, bez ikakvog otezanja, taman do početka ciklusa stigli nalazi, sve se u 10tak dana odvilo.
Chiara reci dr.V da želiš odmah u postupak, inseminaciju, i vjerujem da neće otezati ništa..

*lea* draga žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## CHIARA...

Lea bas mi je zao  :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

> Evo da se i ja javim, beta pala sa 35,2 na 32,6. Da je bar nula. Nisam uhvatila svog doktora,ali prestajem s utrićima i fragminom. To bi se sad trebalo spustiti samo od sebe. Što vi mislite? Nadam se da neće biti komplikacija. 
> .


svakako ponovi betu. ja ne bih prekidala terapiju i mirovala bih.

----------


## phiphy

> Ma nazalost nije to tako jednostavno,znas i sama...jos pogotovo kad tek kreces i kad ti je sve novo i nepoznato...fakat je nekad bolje ovo sto je CHIARA napravila,promijeniti doktora pa se nadati boljem lijecenju...mada ni Vlasic nije poznat po brzini...


Znam da nije, baš zato i pišem..da ne ispadne da je promijenila doktora nadajući se da će krenuti na bolje, a zapravo bude isto...treba inzistirati ponekad, tražiti, pitati, ne odustati kod prvog 'Ja ipak mislim da bi bilo bolje da probamo s ciljanim...' ili sl. odgovor. Nekad se ne izboriš, ali nekad ipak da. Ja sam se npr. izborila za manje inseminacija.

----------


## CHIARA...

Ovako da ne bi bilo zabune, profS je super, navikla sam se na nju i nikad nisam imala problema s njom i bilo mi je zao sto idem kod drugog dr. Pristupacna je i znala se i nasaliti iako vidim da vi nemate bas dobro iskustvo s njom. Ja sam zbog toga sto radim kod privatnika i sto moram zuriti na posao trazila da budem kod drV jer on ranije pocinje s fm. Eto toliko od mene.  :Bye:

----------


## phiphy

Chiara, da li sad fm. rade u dvije ambulante?

----------


## Katjuša

phiphy to sam ja bila nacula, ali nazalost ne rade.. Samo u onoj jednoj ambulanti.

Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

> Chiara, da li sad fm. rade u dvije ambulante?


Zadnji put su drV i drM bili u jednoj, a profS oko 10 u drugoj ambulanti. Bilo bi dobro da je uvijek tako, ali nazalost nije. 2 puta mi se tako potrefilo u 4 mjeseca da sam bila u toj drugoj ambulanti.

----------


## CHIARA...

Ide li netko ovaj tjedan u podrum?  :Trči:

----------


## Katjuša

Chiara profesorica je baš uzv radila u drugoj ambulanti? A u onoj "glavnoj" su bili M i V? Ne znam, ja u nekoliko godina to nisam vidjela.. 

Ja idem u podrum ovaj tjedan, nadam se, na transfer  :Wink:

----------


## CHIARA...

> Chiara profesorica je baš uzv radila u drugoj ambulanti? A u onoj "glavnoj" su bili M i V? Ne znam, ja u nekoliko godina to nisam vidjela.. 
> 
> Ja idem u podrum ovaj tjedan, nadam se, na transfer


Da, u onoj drugoj (ne glavnoj) i jos su mi i ona i sestra ta dva puta sto sam bila rekle da zakljucam vrata.
Katjusa sretno i da dođe do transfera i trudnoce.   :fige:  Kod koga si ti?

----------


## Katjuša

Ako mislimo na isto, tamo sam ja išla na inseminaciju, ali samu folikulometriju nisam vidjela da je itko radio van one jedne ambulante. A često sam to priželjkivala naravno, da se sve malo ubrza..
Hvala ti  :Love:  Ja sam kod dr. M

----------


## jejja

> Ide li netko ovaj tjedan u podrum?


Ja sam tamo u ponedjeljak. Zadnja 2 puta sam dosta brzo zavrsila s obzitom da je dr M bio prvi, nadam se i ovaj put tako jer sve moram na poslu nadoknadit.. 
Nisam niti jednom vidjela da se u jos jednoj ambulanti prima :/

----------


## CHIARA...

Eto mene je 2 puta primila tamo na folikulometriju. I isto prozivaju. Kako to da nema vise kavice, nema okupljanja vise jer je tema zamrla ili?

----------


## Katjuša

Uz sve ostalo, meni je i zbog toga dr.M najdrazi, najranije pocne i najbrze sve obavis. 
Jejja kreces?  :Smile:  konzultacije tek ili vec sa fm ? Ides po smrzlica?

Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk

----------


## red pepper

Ja sam bila par puta kad se radilo u obje ambulante,ali to je toliko rijetko da nije vrijedno spomena...a i ultrazvuk tamo je dosta los pa mozda zato ne primaju cesce tamo...

Katjusa u kojoj si ti fazi?uletim svako toliko pa nisam u toku...

----------


## Katjuša

U fazi sam da se nadam da je tulum u labu i da me čeka transfer u utorak  :Smile:  
Kako si mi ti? Jel u planu drugi krug?

----------


## jejja

Katjusa fm jos. Idemo po smrzlica  :Smile:  evo dodjem u 7:15 i vec je hrpa ljudi tu..

----------


## CHIARA...

Znaci opet su guzve... Treba se naoruzati strpljenjem.

----------


## Katjuša

Da, gužve su uvijek nažalost.. I ja bi dolazila u 7.10- 7.15 i bila jedno četvrta ili peta, a do 8 bi bila već puna čekaonica..
Sretno jejja  :Smile:  Javljaj razvoj situacije  :Wink: 
Chiara kad ti ono imaš konzultacije kod V?

----------


## CHIARA...

Imam fm u cetvrtak pa cu ga onda i pitati sta cemo dalje. I treba mi popis onoga sto moram obaviti da bih krenula u postupak.

----------


## Katjuša

Kako je danas bilo Chiara? Jeste pricali sto za dalje?

Danas je dolje bilo 5 transefera, neka nam je sretno  :Smile: 

Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk

----------


## eryngium

Katjuša, držim palčeve!
Sretno i ostalima!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Katjuša

hvala eryngium  :Love: 

Jao sreće mi sad najviše treba  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

> Kako je danas bilo Chiara? Jeste pricali sto za dalje?
> 
> Danas je dolje bilo 5 transefera, neka nam je sretno


Bila sam jucer i danas. Potvrđena ovulacija i za ovaj mj smo gotovi. Ako prikupimo nalaze, drugi mj mogu na inseminaciju. Samo mi ginekologica danas nije htjela dati uputnice jer da mi to po novoj moraju u bolnici raditi papu i briseve. Jel znate vi sta o tome?
Katjusa sretno i daj Boze da se ulovi. 
Gdje nam je Lea?

----------


## jejja

Chiara ako ti je za humanu dala D1 uputnicu onda ti dole sve rade. Ako nije onda ti mora ona.

----------


## eryngium

> Chiara ako ti je za humanu dala D1 uputnicu onda ti dole sve rade. Ako nije onda ti mora ona.


Od kad to? Unazad dvije godine Ri humana nije izdala ni jednu uputnicu za pape, briseve, markere pa čak ni betu. Sve smo išle na D1 uputnice ali su nas svih slali našim soc ginima za obrade. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Katjuša

Ovaj put sam i ja sve dolje napravila, u 4.mj, dr. M mi je uzeo briseve i papu kad je bio u ambulanti i dao uputnice za markere. I ja sam bila u šoku. I svi nalazi su bili brže gotovi i odmah su se njima slali i dočekali me u kartonu, ma milina.
Chiara jel imaš D1 uputnicu? Ako si nju dolje predala, tamo bi trebala napraviti sve.

----------


## jejja

To je novo.od ove godine cini mi se. I ja sam prije isla sve kod svoje dr pa mi je ovaj put sestra dala d1 uz rijeci da sad sta god im treba vezano uz postupak rade oni pa tako i papu i briseve i markere..

----------


## eryngium

Aj fala bogu da se konačno nešto pomaklo na bolje. Ono šetanje je bilo koma.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Sad mi nista nije jasno. Dala sam im D1 uputnicu u 2 mj, i ona mi vrijedi godinu dana. Zasto mi onda na humanoj nisu rekli da to odmah kod njih napravim nego sam otisla kod svoje ginekologice s kojom sam se natezala i nije mi htjela dati uputnice. Na kraju mi je napravila ustupak i rekla da u ponedjeljak dođem na papu i briseve.

----------


## pak

O pa ovo je super onda. Znači uzmem D1 uputnicu kao i do sada i na konzultacijama mi naprave sve što treba?

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## jejja

Na konzultacijama se dogovoris kad ces doci napraviti sve to. Meni je dr M. sve odmah rijesio na konzultacijama jer je taman prije mene jedna cura imala briseve dogovorene pa su imali odmah aparaturu-ona stakalca i one stapice u ambulanti

----------


## Katjuša

Meni je nabrojao dane koje je on u ambulanti, pa da dođem bilo koji od tih dana. Nalazi su svi za tjedan do 10 dana, čak i PAPA, koji se inače koliko čeka preko soc gin? Više ni ne znam jer uvijek privatno radim..
Chiara da, ne znam zašto ti nisu rekli, sad kad si se već dogovorila sa gin ok.. Ako ti što zapne, zovi dolje humanu i na tel reci da moraš briseve i markere i papu raditi i kad je V u ambulanti da dođeš..

----------


## CHIARA...

Koliko sam ja shvatila socijalna gin vise ni ne smije nista izdati za nas koji smo na humanoj. Nije da ne zele nego ne smiju nakon sto izdaju D1.

----------


## Katjuša

U principu da, jer te ona uputi na humanu na liječenje i oni trebaju sve dalje potrebno obavljati, tako je meni govorila moja gin i isto ludila svaki put kad sam dolazila na briseve. Na kraju bi i napravila ali je uvijek rekla da to oni moraju. I zadnji put mi je dr.M rekao samo da ću kod njega sve napraviti i dao uputnice za markere. Recepte i dalje daje soc. gin. na temelju uputa mpo dr.

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro...
Recept mi je dala gin jer mi je trebao duphaston. A sutra cu otici papu i briseve kod nje obaviti. Sto se tice markera, kad to moram obaviti ujutro ili? Jel to idem na polikliniku?

----------


## eryngium

Markere za hepatitis i hiv radiš na ZZJZ na Mlaci, u prizemlju šalter lijevo. Oni ti rade cijeli dan.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## jejja

Markere sam ja na poliklinici radila..

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala, ne znam sto bih ja bez vas. Za koliko vremena mogu skupiti sve te nalaze?

----------


## jejja

Ako ti je gin dala uputnicu nalazi dolaze kod nje. Brisevi mislim kros tjedan dana, papa test puuuno duze a markeri mislim vec iduci dan. Nisam sigurna jer kad ide s humane uputnica to sve njima ekspresno dodje tamo pa ne znam ni koliko dugo

----------


## CHIARA...

Sutra idem kod gin pa cu vidjeti. Nije mi spomenula za ovo drugo sto moram dali ce mi dati uputnice. Samo mi je rekla u ponedjeljak da ce mi briseve i papu obaviti i napomenula znate vi to sami nosite dolje na Mlaku. Naravno da sam znala da moram.

----------


## eryngium

Rekla bih ti da ju tražiš uputnicu i za markere pa kad već nosiš materijal na obradu da usput obaviš i markere. Al ne znam kako sad s obzirom da je to Humana trebala sve odraditi.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Pitat cu ju pa cemo vidjeti. Bilo bi super da mi da pa da i to obavim.

----------


## lea13

> Bila sam jucer i danas. Potvrđena ovulacija i za ovaj mj smo gotovi. Ako prikupimo nalaze, drugi mj mogu na inseminaciju. Samo mi ginekologica danas nije htjela dati uputnice jer da mi to po novoj moraju u bolnici raditi papu i briseve. Jel znate vi sta o tome?
> Katjusa sretno i daj Boze da se ulovi. 
> Gdje nam je Lea?


Evo me Chiara.Malo sam se pokušala odmoriti od svega, ali mi baš i ne ide. Izvadila sam betu još jednom, samo da se uvjerimo da je pala, bila je 3,7 i sad sam se dogovorila za konzultacije za desetak dana, pa ćemo vidjeti hoću li u stimulirani u 6. mj. Nikad bezvoljnije nisam išla na konzultacije, ali ne da mi se čekati 10. mj. Moram to odraditi u sestom kako znam i umijem, naravno ako se dr V. odluči za postupak.

----------


## CHIARA...

Lea znam da si bezvoljna i da ti se ne da, i ja bih bila takva na tvom mjestu. Ja sam sve obavila, sada samo cekamo nalaze.

----------


## CHIARA...

Gdje sta nestale???  :Raspa:

----------


## lea13

Chiara,bila sam na konzultacijama. Idem u u stimulirani postupak u sedmom mj. U šestom mj. su radovi, tako da neće biti postupaka. To mi baš dobro i došlo. U kojoj si ti fazi? Je li stiglo što od nalaza?

----------


## CHIARA...

Lea evo danas dosla M. Cekamo nalaze jos malo, nadam se u petak da cemo dobiti sve. Moram se naruciti. Kako si ti? Kakvi radovi su u 6mj?

----------


## lea13

Ne znam točno o čemu se radi . V mi je rekao da rade nešto u onom prostoru di se rade punkcije. Uglavnom, radovi započinju 8. 6. i trebali bi trajati dva tjedna, ali on baš nije uvjeren da će sve teći po planu. A meni bi punkcija trebala biti oko 14. 6. , tako da ne možemo.Trebali bi  početi ponovno raditi 27. 6., ali mi je rekao da nazovem prije i provjerim jesu li počeli raditi, pa s obzirom  bi opet trebala dobiti početkom 7. mjeseca išli bi u postupak u sedmom i završili do osmog kad idu na godišnji.U koji ti postupak ideš? Ako ti još ne ideš na IVF, možda neće utjecati na tebe. Je li se naručuješ na dogovor, ili ideš u postupak?

----------


## CHIARA...

Narucujem se na FM 7DC i donosim sve papire za inseminaciju. Ako je sve u redu trebala bih u postupak iduci tjedan. Nadam se da radovi nece utjecati na to.

----------


## lea13

Ne znam kako to ide s insemenacijama u RI, i kako se izvode jer ih ja nisam tamo radila. U svakom slučaju tebi će ovulacija biti za dva tjedna a radovi tad još ne počinju tako da te ne kvači nikako. Jesi zvala za naručiti se?Ako su te naručili onda je to to.

----------


## CHIARA...

Meni je ovulacija krajem drugog tjedna, ali ne narucuju za inseminaciju. Uspjela sam se naruciti za tempirani odnos tj FM pa cu ponijeti ove nalaze sto sam dobila pa da vidimo da li je sve u redu.

----------


## lea13

Znači neće raditi ništa od postupaka, a za ciljani im  je potrebna samo ambulanta za FM, pa to prolazi. Ajde, bolje išta nego ništa. A nije ni 7 mj.daleko, ali nadam da ti neće ni trebati.meni baš treba malo odmora, a i u sedmom imam godišnji pa neću morati uzimati bolovanje.  Sretno!!!

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala Lea. Ali svejedno ne vidim zasto mi nebi odradili inseminaciju kad ce mi O biti prije 8.6.

----------


## lea13

Ako si dobila 24. tada ti O pada oko 6.6., a to je na knap jer može i kasniti dan dva, i eto hvata 8.6.. vjerojatno će završiti ove postupke što imaju i ne idu u nove prije kraja šestog mjeseca.

----------


## CHIARA...

Ovulacija mi je danas ili sutra jer mi je u utorak folikul bio 17 na 7DC. Uzeli bi nas u postupak, ali nam fali 1 nalaz od MD jer mu doktorica nije na uputnicu napisala HIV, sve drugo imamo i u redu je.

----------


## lea13

Tako brzo ti ide ovulacija. To je super, ne moraš puno ići po folikulometrijama. Šteta što nemate taj nalaz, mogla si odraditi prirodni. U postupak možeš i slljedeći mjesec, ako ne uspije, pa gledaj to  kao šansu više  za uspjeh. Sretno! Bacite se na posao i za petnaestak dana javi da imaš plusić! :fige:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Da li se može naručiti preko maila? Gledaju li uopće mailove na Humanoj?

----------


## lea13

> Da li se može naručiti preko maila? Gledaju li uopće mailove na Humanoj?


Najlakše ti ih je nazvati između 12 i 14 sati, i naručiti se, pogotovo sad kad ni sami ne znaju kad će ponovno početi s postupcima.Ako se niko ne javlja budi malo upornija, ja ih uvijek dobijem. Uputnicu možeš faksirati. ja ju donesem sa sobom.

----------


## CHIARA...

> Da li se može naručiti preko maila? Gledaju li uopće mailove na Humanoj?


Ja sam se prvi put narucila preko maila. Trebalo im je tjedan dana da me naruce, a termin sam dobila za 3 tjedna.

----------


## CHIARA...

> Tako brzo ti ide ovulacija. To je super, ne moraš puno ići po folikulometrijama. Šteta što nemate taj nalaz, mogla si odraditi prirodni. U postupak možeš i slljedeći mjesec, ako ne uspije, pa gledaj to  kao šansu više  za uspjeh. Sretno! Bacite se na posao i za petnaestak dana javi da imaš plusić!


Ovaj mjesec je tako. A prvi put mi se oduzilo do 17 DC i na kraju je puklo tek sa stopericom. Posao smo obavili pa sad cekamo 2 tjedna... :Very Happy:

----------


## CHIARA...

Zna li netko da li su radovi gotovi ili jos traju?

----------


## lea13

> Zna li netko da li su radovi gotovi ili jos traju?


Bog, Chiara! Kako je? Nadam se da vještica nije stigla! Ja ču zvati u idući ponedjeljak, tada bi trebali navodno početi raditi!

----------


## CHIARA...

Hej Lea, M nije dosla, valjda zbog duphastona. Trebala sam dobiti u subotu, ali samo oskudni spotting je bio. Sad ne znam dali da nastavim sa duphastonima ili ne.

----------


## lea13

Nemoj prekidati terapiju, ali možeš napraviti test, već bi ti trebao biti pozitivan.

----------


## CHIARA...

Spotting se povecao tako da nisam radila test, a M je krenula kad sam prestala sa terapijom. I ja moram nazvati sutra da se narucim.

----------


## nova13

Pozdrav curke! Evo i mi bi krenuli po jos jedno, ovo prvo dijete  nam je super ispalo :D
Jel netko zvao danas, jel proradio lab?

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Pozdrav curke! Evo i mi bi krenuli po jos jedno, ovo prvo dijete  nam je super ispalo :D
> Jel netko zvao danas, jel proradio lab?


ja zvala i kažu da još ne radi sala

----------


## lea13

I ja sam zvala, radovi još u tijeku, ne žele reći ( vjerojatno ne znaju) do kada će trajati!

----------


## nova13

Ja sam dobila jucer, imam smrzlice. Kad bi ja onda otprilike trebala na prvu folikulometriju?
Da znam da li da se nadam da cu se uspjet ubacit u ovom ciklusu ili cekam jesen... Zna netko kako to ide sa smrzlicima?

----------


## lea13

> Ja sam dobila jucer, imam smrzlice. Kad bi ja onda otprilike trebala na prvu folikulometriju?
> Da znam da li da se nadam da cu se uspjet ubacit u ovom ciklusu ili cekam jesen... Zna netko kako to ide sa smrzlicima?


Kad  su smrzlići u pitanju ja dolazim tek deseti dan jer su mi malo duži ciklusi, ( 30-ak dana), dakle ovulacija mi nije nikad prije 14 dana ciklusa. To moraš dogovoriti s dr. Jesi bila na konzultacijama?On ti na konzultacijama kaže koji ćeš se dan naručiti. Uglavnom, ideš otprilike svaki drugi dan na folikulometrije, prati se folikul dok ne pukne, kad pukne to se smatra danom ovulacije( kao da je bila punkcija) i dolaziš na transfer, pet dana poslije ako se radi o blasticama. počinješ s utrogestanima kad ti kaže dr. ,obično odmah nakon ovulacije. Ukoliko smrzlići prežive, obave ti transfer i sljedi čekanje bete. Koliko imaš smrzlića?

----------


## nova13

4 smrzlica, 5.dan zamrznuti.
Meni su ciklusi inace 28 dana, evo ovaj mj 31 sto sam se ponadala da ce ta 3 dana bit dosta kasnjenja dok proradi lab..
Na konzultacijama sam dobila samo odgovor da nek nazovem ovaj tj i da pitam ako je proradio laboratorij. 
Znaci ipak imam jos sanse u ovom ciklusu ako ovaj tjedan prorade?
Meni je 5.7. 10. dan ciklusa, mozda uspijem?
Ti isto cekas sad za ove dane ako prorade? U kakvom si postupku?

----------


## nova13

Kad bi nam bar znali rec npr: sutra ce proradit, ili "narednih 15 dana nista" ili tako nesto slicno. Ovo "ne znamo" ubija u pojam...

----------


## lea13

Ja krećem u treći stimulirani. Imala sam do sad dva prirodna i dva stimulirana, ukupno osam transfera.Kad sam joj rekla da ću dobiti sutra, preksutra rekla je da najvjerojatnije neću uspjeti u postupak. Mislila sam da im radi ambulanta pa da ću normalno odraditi folikulometrije,uzeti ljekove, jer se renovira sala u kojoj se rade punkcje, a punkcija  bi bila za petnaestak dana, pa se nadala da će sala biti gotova. Ali izgleda ništa od toga. Ipak sam joj rekla da ću nazvati kad dobijem, pa ću vidjeti što će mi reći,ali ne nadam se. Nova, ti ih nisi zvala? Nazovi pa vidi što će ti reći.

----------


## lea13

> Spotting se povecao tako da nisam radila test, a M je krenula kad sam prestala sa terapijom. I ja moram nazvati sutra da se narucim.


Chiara, žao mi je!

----------


## nova13

Ja sam zvala, receno mi je samo da ne radi,i da nista neznaju. Ja ni ne idem na punkciju kad imam smrzlice, ali transfer se obavlja u istoj sali ako se dobro sjecam..? 
Znaci u "skolskim" uvjetima ja bi na transfer trebala otprilike oko 15. Zar je moguce da do tad ne budu gotovi radovi???

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Ja sam zvala, receno mi je samo da ne radi,i da nista neznaju. Ja ni ne idem na punkciju kad imam smrzlice, ali transfer se obavlja u istoj sali ako se dobro sjecam..? 
> Znaci u "skolskim" uvjetima ja bi na transfer trebala otprilike oko 15. Zar je moguce da do tad ne budu gotovi radovi???


A šta 8 mj isto ne rade ili sad imaju taj kolektivni godišnji, stvarno je malo puno da 3 mjeseca imaju zatvoreno

----------


## CHIARA...

I ja sam zvala danas, receno mi je da nista do daljnjega vezano za inseminaciju. Onda sam pitala za konzultacije pa su mi rekli da zovem na kraju mjeseca.

----------


## nova13

> A šta 8 mj isto ne rade ili sad imaju taj kolektivni godišnji, stvarno je malo puno da 3 mjeseca imaju zatvoreno


Mogli su te radive obavljat za vrijeme tog kolektivnog godisnjeg odmora, 8.mj kad uopce ne rade. Ovako mi prikupljamo nalaze, vozamo se (vozaju nas), i onda "ne radi". Taman da poslije kad prorade moramo sve nalaze ponovno radit...

----------


## lea13

Slažem se s tobom , nova. I meni će nalazi isteći u 9mj, a radila sam samo jedan FET u 4 mj. U 8 mj. inače ne rade, ne znam kako će sada,mene je čudilo da će uopće raditi u 7 mj, mislila sam da su obavljali u 7 mj, samo postupke koji su bili pri završetku. I meni bi punkcija bila oko sredine mjeseca, ali očito ništa ne prepuštaju slučaju, pa ni ne uzimaju u postupke. Ništa, tko prvi nešto sazna, neka javi!

----------


## CHIARA...

Bila sam danas na humanoj. Jos imaju radove. Narucila sam se za konzultacije samo. 8 mj ne rade radi godisnjeg.

----------


## CHIARA...

Ives bas mi je drago radi tebe.  :Heart: 
Zeni u Rijeci radim inseminaciju.
Danas sam bila na pregledu na nuklearnoj i nalaz nije dobar. TSH veci od 6.  :Sad:   Povisili su mi terapiju. Nadam se da ce onda u 9mj biti u redu jer me u protivnom nece htjeti uzeti u postupak.

----------


## CHIARA...

Cure zanemarite prethodnu poruku, postana je na krivu temu.

----------


## lea13

I ja sam danas zvala jer sam dobila. Pitala sam što s nama koje smo trebale u postupak, a odgovor je ništa prije jeseni, eventualno vi cure koje ćete dobiti ovih dana,jer mi je rekla, onako obečavajuće nazovite u ponedjeljak,ali kad sam rekla da sam dobila i da bi trebala ljekove od drugog dana, otipisali me u startu.Tako da će vjerojatno i biti postupaka u sedmom. Sretno vam! U svakom slučaju  uživajte u ljetu!I vježbajte! :utezi:  Možda bude uspješno, pa da malo rasteritimo humanu!!! :grouphug:

----------


## CHIARA...

Dali je netko od vas bio na postupku sad u 7mj? Rekao je Vlasic da su krenuli s tim.

----------


## mravak

Trudilice....danas mi sin slavi 2.rođendan...ne bi ga bilo da nije ovog foruma i savjeta ostalih trudilica sa humane...nostalgija me drži....
Budite uporne....

----------


## CHIARA...

> Trudilice....danas mi sin slavi 2.rođendan...ne bi ga bilo da nije ovog foruma i savjeta ostalih trudilica sa humane...nostalgija me drži....
> Budite uporne....


*Mravak* sretan 2 rođendan sinu.  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:  :Teletubbies:

----------


## mravak

Hvala !

----------


## nova13

Sretno svima u novoj "sezoni", nadam se da ce biti puno plusica!! 
Mi smo se uvalili u postupak u 7.mj, obavili FET, sa jednim smrzlicem (1 od 4 zamrznuta), 
13.7. imali transfer, prezivio odledivanje, i tako mi vracena ta mrva,
03.08. beta 8646..

----------


## CHIARA...

nova13 cestitam na lijepoj beti i zelim ti skolsku trudnocu. Sebi i ostalim curama drzim fige u novoj "sezoni".  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Tema nam je nekako zamrla. Da li je neka od vas trenutno u postupku?

----------


## Tara85

Ja sam trenutno u prvom stimuliranom ivf-u, 2 dc dobila sam po 2amp menopura, danas 9dc folikuli i dalje maleni, danas dobila 3 amp dnevno...jel imao netko slicna iskustva? WORRIED

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Ja sam trenutno u prvom stimuliranom ivf-u, 2 dc dobila sam po 2amp menopura, danas 9dc folikuli i dalje maleni, danas dobila 3 amp dnevno...jel imao netko slicna iskustva? WORRIED


Ako imaš duže cikluse to nije ništa zabrinjavajuće

----------


## CHIARA...

Meni je na 11 DC vec bila ovulacija tako da cu inseminaciju imati drugi mjesec.

----------


## Dora D.

Pozdrav svima,
nova sam na forumu i opcenito u potpomognutoj
Uspjeli smo skupiti sve papire i sad cekamo na kozultacije kod dr.Vasica...
Imam malu dilemu pa vas molim pomoc...potvrdu o izvanbracnoj zajednici moramo donjeti na konzultacije ili tek kad budemo na prvom postupku?

----------


## Dora D.

Pozdrav svima☺
Nova sam na forumu i opcenito u svijetu potpomognute oplodnje
Uspjeli smo skupiti sve papire i sad cekamo konzultacije kod dr.Vlasica
Zna li netko da li se izjave o izvanbracnoj zajednici moraju donjeti vec na konzultacije ili kasnije kad krene postupak?

----------


## Dora D.

Pozdrav svima
nova sam na forumu i opcenito u potpomognutoj oplodnji
Uskoro krecemo na prve konzultacije za IVF pa me zanima da li netko zna ako se izjave o izvanbracnoj zajednici moraju donjeti vec na konzultacije ili prilikom prvog postupka?

----------


## pak

> Pozdrav svima
> nova sam na forumu i opcenito u potpomognutoj oplodnji
> Uskoro krecemo na prve konzultacije za IVF pa me zanima da li netko zna ako se izjave o izvanbracnoj zajednici moraju donjeti vec na konzultacije ili prilikom prvog postupka?


Ako vec nisi bila na konzulacijama, izjave i ostalu nemedicinsku papirologiju donosis kad kreces u postupka.

----------


## CHIARA...

Posto su na humanoj sve vece i vece guzve, nadam se da ce se netko od vas javiti. Da li je neka od vas u postupku?

----------


## mala-bebica

Pozdrav cure! Nova sam ovdje... 
*CHIARA* ja nisam sada u postupku i ne znam kada ću ponovo ići, imam ovaj mjesec konzultacije. Iz zadnjeg postupka koji nije uspio, dobila sam 7 lijepih embrija, ali na žalost, niti jedan nije zamrzut  :Sad:   :Sad:  Razlog, na žalost, ne znam  :Sad:   :Sad: 
Ima li neka od vas sličnu iskustvo sa našim KBC-om??

----------


## sjuskica30

Pozdrav cure! Nova sam ovdje.
Evo ja sam se jutros vratila iz Rijeke gdje sam trebala obaviti punkciju...međutim zakasnili su sa štopericom i oba folikula su mi pukla....
Inače sam kod doktora V. koji mi je u subotu rekao da će biti štoperica u ponedjeljak;kad sam došla u ponedjeljak folikulometriju mi je odradila profesorica S. i rekla da dođem sutradan pa će biti i štoperica....naravno da je bilo kasno....

Ovo nam je bio prvi prirodan IVF,razlog neprohodni jajovodi (pregled jedva preživjela u lipnju;dva puta mi je pozlilo poslije pregleda radi boli)...
I sad sve ispočetka sa sljedećim ciklusom!!!

----------


## Dora D.

Ja sam sa istim problemom na prvom prirodnom ivf-u kod dr.V...danas obavljena punkcija i sad nestrpljivo cekamo ponedjeljak i nadam se transfer....puno srece ti zelim u novom ciklusu

----------


## CHIARA...

M*ala-bebica* dobrodosla. Ne bih ti znala reci jer ja nisam do sada bila na punkciji.
*Sjuskica30* dobrodosla. Zao mi je sto su ti puknuli folikuli prije vremena. Valjda ce drugi put biti vise srece.

----------


## dino84

> Pozdrav cure! Nova sam ovdje... 
> *CHIARA* ja nisam sada u postupku i ne znam kada ću ponovo ići, imam ovaj mjesec konzultacije. Iz zadnjeg postupka koji nije uspio, dobila sam 7 lijepih embrija, ali na žalost, niti jedan nije zamrzut   Razlog, na žalost, ne znam  
> Ima li neka od vas sličnu iskustvo sa našim KBC-om??


mala-bebica, pozdrav i dobrodošla. U našem dobitnom postupku dobila sam 15 js, 5 dan imali smo dvije blastice i dvije morule. Blastice su mi vraćene, a morule su pustili do šestog dana jer nisu izgledale dobro i prestale su se razvijati tako da nismo imali što zamrznuti.

Ali meni je dr. to uvijek objasnio, sve o embrijima, kako su se razvijali i sve što me zanimalo. 

Mi planiramo u 12. mj na konzultacije i ako bude sve ok, onda u siječnju odraditi prirodnjak. Jedva čekam  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

> mala-bebica, pozdrav i dobrodošla. U našem dobitnom postupku dobila sam 15 js, 5 dan imali smo dvije blastice i dvije morule. Blastice su mi vraćene, a morule su pustili do šestog dana jer nisu izgledale dobro i prestale su se razvijati tako da nismo imali što zamrznuti.
> 
> Ali meni je dr. to uvijek objasnio, sve o embrijima, kako su se razvijali i sve što me zanimalo. 
> 
> Mi planiramo u 12. mj na konzultacije i ako bude sve ok, onda u siječnju odraditi prirodnjak. Jedva čekam


Dino oprosti ako je predirektno ali sto je tocno subklinicka hipotireoza??

----------


## dino84

Sanjka, ovako je to meni moja endokrinologica objasnila - u većini slučajeva TSH mi je u granicama, ali uvijek pri gornjoj granici, a fT4 mi je nizak tj. na donjoj granici. 

I meni je ta kombinacija katastrofa, imam sve simptome hipotireoze i zato sam na Euthyrox-u. Znači, imam simptome, a nalazi ne pokazuju baš klasičnu hipo.

----------


## sanjka

> Sanjka, ovako je to meni moja endokrinologica objasnila - u većini slučajeva TSH mi je u granicama, ali uvijek pri gornjoj granici, a fT4 mi je nizak tj. na donjoj granici. 
> 
> I meni je ta kombinacija katastrofa, imam sve simptome hipotireoze i zato sam na Euthyrox-u. Znači, imam simptome, a nalazi ne pokazuju baš klasičnu hipo.


Isto tako je i kod mene s nalazima samo sto mi u dijagnozi pise hipotireoza a vidim da se sve vise spominje subklinicka hipotireoza pa me je bas zanimalo. Zapravo me je i bunilo jer ti malo tko to objasni do kraja. Bas cu pitati svog endokr.jel kod mene sad hipotireoza ili subklinicka hipo. Antitijela su mi negativna.
Na euthyroxu sam naravno.
Hvala ti.

----------


## Inesz

> Pozdrav cure! Nova sam ovdje... 
> *CHIARA* ja nisam sada u postupku i ne znam kada ću ponovo ići, imam ovaj mjesec konzultacije. Iz zadnjeg postupka koji nije uspio, dobila sam 7 lijepih embrija, ali na žalost, niti jedan nije zamrzut   Razlog, na žalost, ne znam  
> Ima li neka od vas sličnu iskustvo sa našim KBC-om??


mala-bebica, dobro došla na forum!  :Smile:  sretno u novom postupku!

koji dan si imala transfer? koliko embrija ti je transferirano? 


u laboratoriju se vodi evidencija vezana uz spolne stanice i embrije, tako da nije kasno da zatražiš informacije o tome što se je dogodilo s preotalim, netransferiranim embrijima.

sad kad ideš na konzultacije zatraži te informacije i inzistiraj da ih dobiješ. velika je greška tima u Rijeci, a ujedno predstavlja i kršenje etičkih i zakonskih normi to što nisi pravodobno dobila sve informacije o tijeku i rezultatima liječenja. 
imaš pravo znati sudbinu svojih embrija, inzistiraj na informacijama. ako ti ne daju informacije usmeno, zatraži ih pismeno prema voditelju/voditeljici odjela, predstojniku klinike i ravnatelju KBC Ri.

----------


## mala-bebica

Hvala vam na dobrodošlici!  :Smile: 
*dora* kako je prošlo danas? Nadam se da je mrvica sada na sigurnom  :Very Happy:  Jedan embrij mi je vraćen a za druge sam naravno dobila odgovor da se nisu razvijali 
Sada početkom 12.mj. idemo u prirodni u nadi da će mi on donijeti sreću  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Mala-bebica sretno u iducem postupku.  :Smile:

----------


## Believe_29

Pozdrav svima... I mi krenuli u nove pobjede  :Smile:  imam curicu od 3 god.iz prvog prirodnog,  i sada krenuli po društvo... Imala 1 prirodni,  ali nije došlo do transfera, te čekamo sljedeći ciklus  :Smile:  inače sam kod dr.Vlašića

----------


## mala-bebica

*Chiara* hvala, evo krajem mjeseca bi trebala krenuti  :Smile: 
*Believe* dobro došla, nadam se da će druga bebica ubrzo doći. Kada ponovo krećete, stignete još ovu godinu? Imate stimulirani?

----------


## mala-bebica

Kako to da nije došlo do transfera, jesu ti rekli?

----------


## Believe_29

mala-bebica  hvala  :Smile:  evo za tjedan dana krecem u drugi prirodni,  ako ne uspije onda u veljaci stimulirani. I vi isto krecete uskoro?

----------


## Dora D.

Nismo uspjeli doci do ET-a....sad smo u novom prirodnom postupku, nadamo se uspjehu ovaj put

----------


## sjuskica30

Evo mene u drugom pokušaju...sutra opet za Rijeku...jučer folikul 12mm*11mm...
Ovaj mjesec će štoperica vjerojatno ranije da opet ne pukne;možda čak u utorak!!!

----------


## mala-bebica

Da, i mi krenuli ovaj tjedan. Kako ide za sada, znaš li kada bi mogla punkcija? Ja računam pon ili utorak...

----------


## mala-bebica

Baš mi je žao, to je grozno i toga se najviše bojim. Kako ide za sada? I mi smo krenuli ovaj tjedan, možda smo se i srele ti, Believe i ja, sve u prirodnom  :Smile:

----------


## mala-bebica

Kako je kod tebe, jesi dobila štopericu ili još ideš na fm? I kod mene će ovaj put vjerojatno ranije štoperica, da ne bi puklo... Na koliko mm si dobila zadnji put?

----------


## Believe_29

Curke kakva je situacija?  mi krenuli sa folikulometrijama  :Smile:

----------


## Believe_29

Tek sad vidim ove postove  :Sad:  da mozda smo se sve srele  :Smile:  ja sam bila petak i danas, i opet utorak. Imam duze cikluse pa ide sporo,  ali kad krene krene  :Smile:

----------


## mala-bebica

Ja sam imala transfer i sada odbrojavam  :Smile:  Jeste li vi imale transfer, kada? Kojeg datuma imate betu?

----------


## Believe_29

> Ja sam imala transfer i sada odbrojavam  Jeste li vi imale transfer, kada? Kojeg datuma imate betu?


I ja sam imala transfer,  sada slijedi slatko iscekivanje bete 2.1. ❤  vratiti mi jedan 6-stanicni.... Tebi? Kada vadis betu?

----------


## mala-bebica

Ja betu na žalost nisam dočekala, isto mi je vračen 6-stanični. Nadam se da ćeš ti biti bolje sreće od mene. Kako imam problem sa js što je vjerojatni uzrok što se zametci ne djele pravilno tako da od 8 oplođenih nije došlo do blastica odnosno 3.dan do 8-staničnog, mislim da ću lagano odustati od mpo, ne znam, debelo si razmišljam da nastavim samo u kućnoj radinosti.

----------


## pak

> Ja betu na žalost nisam dočekala, isto mi je vračen 6-stanični. Nadam se da ćeš ti biti bolje sreće od mene. Kako imam problem sa js što je vjerojatni uzrok što se zametci ne djele pravilno tako da od 8 oplođenih nije došlo do blastica odnosno 3.dan do 8-staničnog, mislim da ću lagano odustati od mpo, ne znam, debelo si razmišljam da nastavim samo u kućnoj radinosti.


malena-bebica sorry što upadam ovako ali koliko ti je godina, koja vam je dijagnoza?
Mislim ako odustajes od Mpo-a i nastavljas samo u kućnoj radinosti vjerojatno znaš i da su vam šanse za ostvariti roditeljstvo minimalne.
Ne želim te plašiti već ti pričam iz osobnog iskustva nažalost.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mala-bebica

Ja sam u 35-oj, imam jedan prohodan jajovod, blaži hashimoto i jednu manje značajnu mutaciju na trombofiliju, puno i malo toga, kako se uzme. Nekako si računam kada sam dvaput ostala trudna da ću i treći, uvijek mogu ubaciti još koji postupak od ovih što je ostalo.

----------


## pak

> Ja sam u 35-oj, imam jedan prohodan jajovod, blaži hashimoto i jednu manje značajnu mutaciju na trombofiliju, puno i malo toga, kako se uzme. Nekako si računam kada sam dvaput ostala trudna da ću i treći, uvijek mogu ubaciti još koji postupak od ovih što je ostalo.


Nadam se da hoćeš [emoji6]. Nemate neke teške dijagnoze, ako je kod tm sve ok možda se posreci i treći put. Samo imaj u vidu da nakon 35. plodnost počinje opadati ubrzano.  Imaš ovdje temu kako smo popravili kvalitetu j.s. od Humanice pa baci oko. Ne može skoditi.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mala-bebica

Hvala ti od srca  :Smile:  Baš sam prekjučer i jučer sve to prošla, pa ću si sigurno uzeti nešto od toga. Jedino DHEA si moram provjeriti jer me strah uzimati napamet, nadam se da ću dobiti uputnicu. Jedino me malo brine mogu li sve te dodatke uzimati budući da sam na Eutiroxu. Nadam se da će pomoći.

----------


## CHIARA...

Kad pocinju postupci u prvom mjesecu?

----------


## Believe_29

[B]mala-bebica žao mi je  :Sad:  Držim fige da se uskoro posreći i treći put  :Smile:  



> Kad pocinju postupci u prvom mjesecu?


Rekle su mi sestre da su one tamo već od danas,  a doktori kako koji jer imaju godišnji. Jedino znam da Vlašić počinje 16.1.

....ima koja čekalica? Ja sutra vadim betu  :Smile:

----------


## Believe_29

[B]mala-bebica žao mi je  :Sad:  Držim fige da se uskoro posreći i treći put  :Smile:  



> Kad pocinju postupci u prvom mjesecu?


Rekle su mi sestre da su one tamo već od danas,  a doktori kako koji jer imaju godišnji. Jedino znam da Vlašić počinje 16.1.

....ima koja čekalica? Ja sutra vadim betu  :Smile:

----------


## dino84

Cure, znate li možda da li se za vikend mogu podići lijekovi? Sve mi se čini da ću dobiti za vikend pa ne znam da li da idem ranije po lijekove.

Šta je ovo sigurno da dr. V. nema do 16.? Jer kada sam dogovarala postupak nije ništa rekao da ga nema.

----------


## Believe_29

Kada sam imala transfer on mi je sam rekao da počinje 16.,  to je bilo sredinom 12 mjeseca.... Neznam ako se sta promjenilo, makar probaj zvati humanu...

----------


## dino84

> Kada sam imala transfer on mi je sam rekao da počinje 16.,  to je bilo sredinom 12 mjeseca.... Neznam ako se sta promjenilo, makar probaj zvati humanu...


Ok, ako dobijem ranije, zvat ću humanu. Hvala na info i sretno sutra, neka beta bude velika  :fige:

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala cure na odgovoru. Sretno svima u novoj godini. Believe sretno i javi visoku betu.

----------


## Believe_29

Hvala.... Nadam se  :Smile:

----------


## mala-bebica

Vjerujem da će beta biti pozitivna ako m nije stigla, držim fige, javi nam!  :Smile:

----------


## pak

> Cure, znate li možda da li se za vikend mogu podići lijekovi? Sve mi se čini da ću dobiti za vikend pa ne znam da li da idem ranije po lijekove.
> 
> Šta je ovo sigurno da dr. V. nema do 16.? Jer kada sam dogovarala postupak nije ništa rekao da ga nema.


Tesko da ces lijekove dobiti za vikend. Nazovi humanu prije i dogovori da dodjes po lijekove ranije. Nisam bila dugo gore ali zadnji put je mm morao juriti po lijekove jer nisam bila sigurna dali cu dobiti preko vikenda.

----------


## dino84

> Tesko da ces lijekove dobiti za vikend. Nazovi humanu prije i dogovori da dodjes po lijekove ranije. Nisam bila dugo gore ali zadnji put je mm morao juriti po lijekove jer nisam bila sigurna dali cu dobiti preko vikenda.


Dogovorila sam da dođem u četvrtak po lijekove pa kad dobijem, dobijem. Jer je još i u petak praznik pa tako da budem sigurna.

Ima još netko u postupku u 1. mjesecu?

----------


## mala-bebica

Ja idem samo na dogovor za dalje, vjerojatno neću još u postupak... 
*Believe* ništa ne javljaš za betu... kako je prošlo?

----------


## CHIARA...

Bas sam i ja htjela pitati za *Believe*. Nista nam nije javila. Mene uskoro ceka inseminacija, treca po redu i nadam se zadnja.  :Smile:

----------


## Believe_29

Evo me konacno, tek danas dobila nalaz, ali isplatilo se cekati....19dnt beta 3600 ❤️❤

----------


## CHIARA...

*Believe* cestitam. Lijepe vijesti za pocetak godine.  :Smile:

----------


## Believe_29

Hvala  :Very Happy:

----------


## CHIARA...

Kad narucuju za prvi pregled? Jesi uspjela dobiti termin?

----------


## Believe_29

Naručuju u 7 tt... Jesam bila sam uporna na telefonu  dobila sam termin 17.1.

----------


## CHIARA...

Vjerujem da si nestrpljiva i da jedva cekas. Vama je uspjelo iz druge kod Vlasica? Inseminacije ste isto probali?

----------


## Believe_29

Da uspjelo nam iz drugog prirodnog. Ne,  inseminacije smo preskocili zbog loseg spermiograma.

----------


## dino84

Cure, da li je velika gužva za fm? Od ponedjeljka ih pokušavam dobiti na telefon,ali nema šanse. Ili je zauzeto ili se ne javljaju. Broj je još uvijek 658 254? Ako ih ne dobijem, sutra ujutro ću se samm pojaviti na fm pa kako bude.

----------


## CHIARA...

Ja sam zvala oko 12 sati danas i odmah su mi se javili. Probaj od 12 do 2 zvati jer tada se vecinom jave.

----------


## sjuskica30

Cure,jedva ušla da se javim! Pretpostavljam da smo se sreli na humanoj!!! Believe čestitam na trudnoći!
Mi nismo došli do transfera početkom prosinca...danas mi je 3dc i zovem ih evo vec tri dana od 12-14h i ne mogu ih dobit...jednom odzvoni do kraja drugi put zauzeto...luda sam! Mi opet u prirodnom,ako ne uspije u veljači stimulirani!!

----------


## dino84

Pokušaj zvati centralu pa da te oni prespoje. Ja sam ih jedva dobila nakon 3 dana upornog zvanja,a i druge žene se žale da ih ne mogu dobiti na telefon.

----------


## sjuskica30

Evo uspjela na jedva jedvite jade u minutu do 14h...u utorak imam folikulometriju!

----------


## maritas

Bok cure!
dobila sma uputnicu za rijeku i termin kod dr. smiljan. 
nasla sam ovaj forum tek kad sam googlala njeno ime. nazalost prekasno koliko vidim.
Sto mogu ocekivati? kako da se pripremim?
Moja zelja je aih. ali cim prije. po nalazima sve je skoro ok, ali godine su tu (skoro 40)

----------


## maritas

Bok cure!
dobila sma uputnicu za rijeku i termin kod dr. smiljan. 
nasla sam ovaj forum tek kad sam googlala njeno ime. nazalost prekasno koliko vidim.
Sto mogu ocekivati? kako da se pripremim?
Moja zelja je aih. ali cim prije. po nalazima sve je skoro ok, ali godine su tu (skoro 40)

----------


## Inesz

*Maritas*, dobro došla na forum!

Koliko dugo već pokušavate ostvariti trudnoću? 
Imate li već sve potrebne nalaze za MPO? Ako imate nalaze, kakvi su ti nalazi? Kakav je spermiogram, jesu tvoji jajovodi prohodni? Kakvi su tvoji hormonski nalazi (amh, fsh, lh)?

----------


## maritas

Hvala  :Smile: 
Ovaj ciklus koji mi je krenuo nam je 12—ti pokusaj. Imamo dosta nalaza jer sam stalno sumnjala da nesto ne stima. Jer smo svaki put gadali sredinu ciklusa, a ciklusi su uredni. Mozda nesto kraci. I imam problema sa stitnjacom. Pa sam kupila trakice za ovulaciju koju sam tesko nalazila, ali smo uspjeli i to, pogotovo zadnja 3x je bila jako tamna (ljeto mi je bio problem jer bi bila zedna a i od 9—og dana bi je ocekivala a ona bude 14—15—16—i)
Nalazi:
Amh 25.2 (5—37)
Fsh 7.3 (3.5—12.5)
Lh 7.1 (2.1—12.4)
Njegov spermio normalan, ali morfologija 9%, progresivno pokretni 32, ukupno pokretni bolje jer je 53, i ukupni broj bi rekla super 290.
Ovulacije potvrdene ultrazvukom. endometrij tanak, ali sve drugo izgleda zdravo. Estradiol nizi 189 (granica do 854) i zadnja faza ciklusa sve kraca. 
Hsg idem u ponedjeljak.
To je mislim sve sto znam.
Strpljenje sve manje, tudja djeca se zalijepe za mene, pozdravljaju me bebe na ulici iz kolica,  bude mi zao jer oboje tako to zelimo, a ne ide

----------


## sjuskica30

Dobrodošla! Ja sam u lipnju 2016.g. bila na hsg-u! Ako smijem dati savjet popij nešto protiv bolova prije pregleda;ibuprofen ili što već trošiš...

----------


## Inesz

Maritas, ohrabruju ovi odlični nalazi  :Smile:  , ali s obzirom na godine vrijeme je za brzo djelovanje...
U IVF-u uz dobru stimulaciju vjerojatno možeš dobiti dosta jajnih stanica i embrija. Što više  embrija dobijete veće su šanse za uspjeh IVF-a, tj. rođenje živog djeteta.  :Smile: 

Inseminacija jest manje invazivna metoda, ali kod žena od 40 godina daje vrlo, vrlo male izglede za živorođeno dijete: -( Te šanse su svega nekoliko postotaka po ciklusu, možda 2-3-4%  :Sad: 

Dobra stimulacija u IVF ciklusu, veći broj dobivenih zametaka, zamrzavanje viška zametaka i naknadni transferi, šanse za rođenje djeteta višestruko su veće u odnosu na izglede koje imaš uz inseminaciju.


Ima li neki posebni razlog radi kojeg, uz uvjet da imaš prohodne jajovode, želiš inseminacije?

----------


## maritas

Jer nisam znala sve ovo.
Laicki sam mislila da je inseminacija manje invazivna metoda i da vrijedi pokusati. Iskreno mislila,sam daje stetnije da uzimam hormone.
Procitala sam clanak na net hr o induciranim pobacajima beba kojima srce prestane kucati i sledila sam se. 
Sad sam zbunjena i prestrasena

----------


## sjuskica30

Slažem se sa Inesz...no ako ti jajovodi budu prohodni,možeš između stimuliranih postupaka IVF-a iskoristiti i pravo na inseminacije...
Ja se zapravo veselim tom stimuliranom postupku u veljači ako ovaj mjesec ne uspije.
Mi smo bili danas prvi put na folikulometriji za ovaj ciklus...u petak ponovo...

----------


## CHIARA...

Sjuskica ovaj mjesec ste u prirodnom ivf-u kao i mi?

----------


## sjuskica30

Jesmo,jesmo...kad bi ti trebala imati punkciju? Ja računam u utorak,ako bude kao prošli mjesec...inače su mi baš točne ovulacije, 14/15dc.

----------


## Inesz

> Jer nisam znala sve ovo.
> Laicki sam mislila da je inseminacija manje invazivna metoda i da vrijedi pokusati. Iskreno mislila,sam daje stetnije da uzimam hormone.
> Procitala sam clanak na net hr o induciranim pobacajima beba kojima srce prestane kucati i sledila sam se. 
> Sad sam zbunjena i prestrasena


Maritas, na žalost, spontani pobačaji su vrlo česti.  :Sad:  Približno oko 20% potvrđenih trudnoća završi kao spontani pobačaj. Većina spontanih dogodi se unutar prvih 7 tjedana trudnoće, uglavnom radi kromosomskih grešaka u zametku. Ali, nemoj se radi toga bojati i brinuti sad. Fokusiraj se na ono što je pred tobom, informiraj se, educiraj.  :Smile: 

Na ovom linku je brošura _"Neplodnost"_ udruge Roda, unutra je dosta korsinih informacija: 

http://www.roda.hr/media/attachments...st_A5_2016.pdf

Jesi već bila na HSG? Odradila prve konzulatacije?

Sretno!


Jesi obavila HSH? Kad imaš prve konzultacije?

----------


## mala-bebica

Ja ipak idem ponovo u postupak, posljednji kod ovog mpo liječnika, pa zbog toga i neću pauzirati

----------


## dino84

I ja sam sutra na fm. Cure, da li je istina da dr. V odlazi s humane? Čula sam da je još kratko tu i da ide raditi u Split.

----------


## CHIARA...

:Crying or Very sad:  nadam se da nije istina.

----------


## pak

> I ja sam sutra na fm. Cure, da li je istina da dr. V odlazi s humane? Čula sam da je još kratko tu i da ide raditi u Split.


Ide u privatnike ili...?  Jesu počeli obučavati nekoga novog na humanoj za zamjenu?


Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## dino84

Da, u polikliniku Šparac. Prvu fm ovaj put mi je radila neka mlada dr uz dr Manestra jer je dr V bio na godisnjem. Vjerojatno će mu ona biti zamjena.

----------


## CHIARA...

Da li to znaci da cemo moci birati doktora ili nas automatski dodjeljuju novoj doktorici?

----------


## dino84

Nemam pojma, sutra sam tamo pa ću pitati sestru ako mi bude htjela što reći. Meni se ne bi baš svidjelo da me automatski prebace kod bilo koga, a da me ne pitaju.

----------


## CHIARA...

Moj izbor je onda definitivno Manestar jer mi on i inace bude na pregledu kad nema Vlasica. Ali mi je jako zao sto najbolji doktor odlazi. Dino javi ako sta uspijes saznati od sestre jer ja idem tek u nedjelju.

----------


## mala-bebica

Da, doktor V. odlazi u St i zato smo dogovorili ovaj ciklus da idemo u postupak, nadamo se dobitni... Jako bi voljela da bude tako, tim više ako bi nas automatski prebacili kod jedne od dviju novih dr

----------


## dino84

Pitala sam sestru, kaže da odlazi  :Sad:  Po njenim riječima sam shvatila da ćemo moći birati kod kojeg ćemo dr. Pitat ću još direktno dr V na fm. Baš mi je žao  :Sad:  Od samog početka sam kod njega i ima moje potpuno povjerenje.

----------


## Believe_29

:Heart:  :Zaljubljen: Evo mi odradili prvi ultrazvuk,  sve je u redu,  srceko kuca ... Da bas steta da V odlazi, definitivno najbolji doktor  :Sad:

----------


## red pepper

Tko su novi doktori?

----------


## CHIARA...

Believe cestitam na srceku. Bas mi je drago.  :Kiss:

----------


## Believe_29

> Believe cestitam na srceku. Bas mi je drago.


Hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## dino84

Mislim da je ta mlada doktorica Šepić. Dr V radi do 21.3.

Believe, čestitam, želim ti mirnu i školsku trudnoću  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

> Tko su novi doktori?


Ovo i mene zanima... Zna li netko?

----------


## CHIARA...

Dino pisale smo u isto vrijeme. Bila mi je na punkciji mlada doktorica sa dr V pa mislim da je to dr Š.

----------


## dino84

I meni je sad svaki dan na fm neka mlada doktorica uz dr V. Baš ću pitati sutra kako se zove.

----------


## CHIARA...

Na fm ih je znalo biti i vise uz dr V. Nakon koliko dana od transfera se vadi beta? Nakon inseminacije je bilo 21 dan, a sad ne znam...

----------


## dino84

Isto nakon 21 dan, ali ja sam uvijek vadila ranije.

----------


## CHIARA...

Vidim u potpisu pa sam zato pitala. Stvarno ne znam kako docekati 21 dan nakon transfera. Pa to je jedino u Ri. Drugdje je 14 dpt.

----------


## red pepper

Aha, ta zenska je na specijalizaciji... Sigurno onda jos nisu ni nasli zamjenu.

----------


## dino84

Stvarno je dugo za čekati, ali valjda na taj način žele postići da ne moramo ponavljati betu. Jer nakon 21 dan je beta dovoljno velika da se vidi u kojem se smjeru sve razvija.

U zadnjem postupku sam vadila betu dosta rano zbog krvarenja jer sam bila uvjerena da nije uspjelo pa da prekinem s terapijom. A kad ono iznenađenje  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Radit cu test ranije pa ako bude pokazao pozitivno, izvadit cu betu privatno. Ako ne uspije ovaj put, vjerujem da cu stici odraditi jos jedan ivf dok je dr V tu.

----------


## CHIARA...

Dino vi imate smrzlica?

----------


## mala-bebica

Je, to je ta doktorica, odradila mi dio punkcije u stimuliranom postupku

----------


## mala-bebica

Jeste sigurne da je dr. V tamo do 21.3.?? Mislila sam da je do kraja 2.mj.

----------


## dino84

Chiara, nemamo smrzlića, na žalost. 

Tako su danas rekli, da radi do 21.3.

----------


## CHIARA...

Steta da nemate. Opet stimulacija... sretno u postupku. Ne znam kako vas, ali mene je jako rastuzilo ovo za drV.  :Sad:

----------


## mala-bebica

I mene je jako rastužilo, čim mi je rekao baš sam bila tužna pa ipak odllučila da ću u pustupak kod njega i neću pauzirati  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## CHIARA...

Koliko ste postupaka iskoristili do sada?

----------


## CHIARA...

> I meni je sad svaki dan na fm neka mlada doktorica uz dr V. Baš ću pitati sutra kako se zove.


*Dino* jesi pitala doktoricu kako se zove?  :Smile:

----------


## dino84

Još uvijek čekam red za fm, danas je tu tolika gužva da nije normalno. A mislim pošto je vikend da je danas samo dr V. tu.

----------


## CHIARA...

Ajme uzas. Pa nikada fm nije bila tako kasno.  :Sad:  naoruzaj se strpljenjem. Sutra je dr M dezuran i vjerujem da ce i sutra biti guzva.

----------


## sjuskica30

dino84 i ja sam bila danas! Koja gužvara! Ja večeras štopericu i ponedjeljak punkcija.
Ja se nadam da umjesto njega dolazi doktorica Tina (Šepić)...ionako sam planirala pitati da me prebace kod nje! Ona mi je sa dr.Vlašićem radila i HSG i nekoliko folikulometrija... i baš mi je nekako sjela...iako je dr.Vlašić nezamjenjiv!
Vodi i moju prijateljicu koja je ostala trudna u prvom stimuliranom ciklusu!!

----------


## sjuskica30

A ta mlada doktorica što vam je bila ovaj tjedan uz doktora Vlašića nije dr.Šepić...
Dr.Šepić je visoka,lijepa tamnokosa ženskica i tamo je već neko vrijeme...

----------


## CHIARA...

Vodi i moju prijateljicu koja je ostala trudna u prvom tempiranom ciklusu.  :Smile:

----------


## dino84

Sjuskica30, i ja sam u pon na punkciji. Vjerojatno smo se vidjele danas  :Smile: 

Onda je ta dr. Š. meni radila prvu fm, prošli četvrtak je bila uz dr. M. jer je moj doktor bio još na GO. Ali nakon toga ju više nisam vidjela.

----------


## CHIARA...

Sjuskica i Dino sretno na punkciji. Zelim da vas sto manje boli.

----------


## sjuskica30

Dino jesi ti mama one slatje djevojčice u čekaonici? Ja sam ona cura u dugoj beige jakni,sa punđicom na glavi...stajala sam danas kraj vrata!
Hvala Chiara! Ako će bit kao prošla,bit će super!

----------


## sjuskica30

I da,dr.Tinu nisan vidjela ovaj tjedan...možda je ona sad na godišnjem...nema ni one simpa sestre!!

----------


## dino84

> Dino jesi ti mama one slatje djevojčice u čekaonici? Ja sam ona cura u dugoj beige jakni,sa punđicom na glavi...stajala sam danas kraj vrata!
> Hvala Chiara! Ako će bit kao prošla,bit će super!


Jesam, to sam ja  :Smile:  Dobro si me skužila. Znam tko si, stajala sam bas kraj tebe  :Smile: 

Chiara, hvala, nadam se najboljem.

----------


## sjuskica30

A pretpostavila sam sad kad sam pogledala sliku profila i to povezala sa onim da idete po drugo!!!

----------


## CHIARA...

Do kad ste danas bile tamo da se znam pripremiti.  :Cekam:

----------


## sjuskica30

Ja ravno do 13.30h!!!

----------


## CHIARA...

> Ja ravno do 13.30h!!!


 :cupakosu:  :cupakosu:  :cupakosu:

----------


## dino84

A ja do 14.10. Poslije mene je ostala jos samo jedna cura. Ali danas je stvarno bila nevjerojatna guzva. Koliko god puta sam bila nikada nije bilo ovako.

----------


## CHIARA...

Evo ja sam brzo bila gotova danas.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> I da,dr.Tinu nisan vidjela ovaj tjedan...možda je ona sad na godišnjem...nema ni one simpa sestre!!


Na koju simpa sestru mislis?

----------


## fitnessgirl

Ja sam u petak 27.1. kod dr.V.na dogovoru za dalje...
za one koje ne znaju (Chiara zna  :Smile: ), imala sam endom.ciste na jajnicima 2009., i 2010., na svakom po jednu. 10godina pila kontracepciju. Sad bih zeljela trudnocu  :Smile:   partneru spermiogram dobar, ja imam 27 godina  :Smile:  
Briseve sam napravila, sve ok, V.nam je rekao ako nakon 2-3 ciklusa ne uspijemo, da cu raditi prohodnost jajnika. Spomenut cu im da napravim hormone prije toga... i AMH, kako mi je Chiara savjetovala.
Malo me strah da mi se endom.cista nije opet napravila  :Sad:  vidjet cemo sad u petak.
 15.12. sam popila zadnju pilulu...

----------


## fitnessgirl

Kako je bilo? (Chiara  :Wink: )

----------


## CHIARA...

Nisi mogla biti 27.01. nikako.  :Smile:   Nazalost nije doslo do oplodnje, a tako ni do transfera. Drugi mjesec opet prirodni ivf.

----------


## sjuskica30

A neznam joj ime! Uvijek je u onim natikačama na punu petu,mršava,mala,smećkaste kose! 
Ima ona jaka crna Višnja,Marija sa bob frizurom na lijekovima,pa ona najmlađa kratke kose,ona plava mršava i ta što je meni najsimpatičnija! Sva je onako nježna;bila mi je i na HSG-u i punkciji! Uvijek me mazi i pita dali sam dobro!
Chiara,srećkovićko!!!!

----------


## sjuskica30

Mislila sam da si srećkovićka što nisi dugo čekala...ove druge poruke sam vidjela tek kad sam poslala svoju...
Baš mi je žao:'-) ali ja sve nade polažem u veljaču,mjesec ljubavi!!! Pa tako i ti!!!

----------


## sjuskica30

> Nisi mogla biti 27.01. nikako.   Nazalost nije doslo do oplodnje, a tako ni do transfera. Drugi mjesec opet prirodni ivf.


Mislim da ide 27.1. na konzultacije za dalje

----------


## CHIARA...

> Mislim da ide 27.1. na konzultacije za dalje


 :Laughing:  to sam i ja skuzila kad sam naknadno procitala. Sorry Fitness. Mislim da je to sestra Ivana. Meni je Ksenija najsimpaticnija sestra. Sjuskica da i ja mislim da cemo u veljaci imati vise srece.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Nisi mogla biti 27.01. nikako.   Nazalost nije doslo do oplodnje, a tako ni do transfera. Drugi mjesec opet prirodni ivf.


Drzimo fige za drugi mjesec!  :Smile: ))

----------


## eryngium

Aj fala bogu da je živnula ova tema. 
Chiara, žao mi je. Držim fige za idući pokušaj!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Eryngium to sam i ja pomislila. Hvala Bogu da se krenulo pisati na temi. Drugi mjesec cemo ICSI probati.

----------


## red pepper

Sestra Ivana da je najsimpaticnija sestra?Nekako cisto sumnjam da je to moguce.Mora da je neka druga u pitanju!

----------


## sjuskica30

> Sestra Ivana da je najsimpaticnija sestra?Nekako cisto sumnjam da je to moguce.Mora da je neka druga u pitanju!


Kad im ja neznam imena! Ona mala okruglasta znam da je Višnja i ona na ljekovima je Marija! A ove tri neznam!!!

----------


## pak

CHIARA više sreće sljedeći put.
snjuskica30 ne brini ja sam hodočastila jako dugo u podrum pa sam ih uvijek brkala.
Možda misliš na  sestru Moniku.


Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## pak

> Sestra Ivana da je najsimpaticnija sestra?Nekako cisto sumnjam da je to moguce.Mora da je neka druga u pitanju!


Red, sve je u oku promatrača. Sjećaš se [emoji6] 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Cure koliko nakon punkcije moram cekati M? 2 tjedna ili?

----------


## pak

> Cure koliko nakon punkcije moram cekati M? 2 tjedna ili?


Jesi dobila terapiju  Utrogestanom nakon punkcije?
Ako nisi možeš očekivati M i prije 2 tjedan.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Nisam dobila terapiju. Mislila sam da ce nakon transfera, ali posto se nije oplodilo, nista od toga.

----------


## pak

> Nisam dobila terapiju. Mislila sam da ce nakon transfera, ali posto se nije oplodilo, nista od toga.


Obzirom da je došlo do punkcije izostati će djelovanje žutog tijela pa je moguće da dobiješ  prije dva tjedna. Čisto da se ne uplašiš.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Ok. Hvala Pak. Ionako bih htjela sto prije u drugi postupak pa mi je drago to cuti.  :Smile:

----------


## red pepper

Da,a moguce je i da kasni zbog cijele te zbrke...meni je u toj situaciji kad nije doslo do transfera dao duphaston da pijem tako da se ciklus ne poremeti..

----------


## red pepper

Pak,sve je u ocima promatraca,naravno...u konc logoru bi Ivana sigurno bila najljubaznija sestra  :Wink:

----------


## CHIARA...

Imam ja duphaston od zadnje inseminacije iz 11mj, ali posto nije rekao da pijem, glupo mi je na svoju ruku...

----------


## red pepper

Duphaston nije nikakav bed..pijes ga cca 10-12 dana i u roku od 2-3 dobijes...ali nemoj na svoju ruku ako te strah,samolijecenje dolazi sa stazom  :Smile: ...a osim toga doci ce ti menstruacija,malo prije ili malo kasnije,ne vjerujem da ce bas nastati neki zbrkitis.. :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Aha. Hvala na pojasnjenju Red. A koja je to sestra Monika, tj kako izgleda?

----------


## sjuskica30

> Aha. Hvala na pojasnjenju Red. A koja je to sestra Monika, tj kako izgleda?


Hahaha mene isto zanima sad koja je Ivana,koja Monika,a koja Ksenija

----------


## CHIARA...

Ivana je mrsava, niza, lijepa zena tamnoplave kose, a Ksenija ima kratku smeđu kosu i meni je najdraza. Monika bi mogla biti ona sa plavom dugom kosom blago kovrcavom, u repu?

----------


## sjuskica30

A onda su meni najdraže Ivana i poslije nje Ksenija! Malo sam zabluzila sa bojom kose kod Ivane!
A sad na odmor tako da ujutro mogu biti spremna!!!

----------


## sjuskica30

Ovo mi se još nije dogodilo! Prva na folikulometriji i odande odmah u salu na punkciju!!! Imamo jajnu stanicu! Sad čekamo četvrtak!!!

----------


## Believe_29

> Ovo mi se još nije dogodilo! Prva na folikulometriji i odande odmah u salu na punkciju!!! Imamo jajnu stanicu! Sad čekamo četvrtak!!!


Super  :Smile:  neka danas bude tulum u labu i cekamo super vijesti u cetvrtak <3  daa kad si u prirodnom imas prednost  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Sjuskica tako je i meni bilo prosli tjedan, prva na fm i punkciji. Dino sretno i tebi na punkciji i javi se. Ja jedva cekam da opet krenemo.

----------


## dino84

Punkcija obavljena, ja sam bila zadnja  :Smile:  Bilo je bolno, ali eto prošlo je i sad čekam četvrtak. Danas je bilo 6 punkcija.

Mirujem koliko mogu jer sam jako napuhnuta, jajnici me jako bole, nekako mi je muka i krvarim dosta. Tako mi nije bilo nikada do sada.

----------


## sjuskica30

> Punkcija obavljena, ja sam bila zadnja  Bilo je bolno, ali eto prošlo je i sad čekam četvrtak. Danas je bilo 6 punkcija.
> 
> Mirujem koliko mogu jer sam jako napuhnuta, jajnici me jako bole, nekako mi je muka i krvarim dosta. Tako mi nije bilo nikada do sada.


Samo 6?! Puno nas je čekalo za punkcije;nisu svi bili naše sreće! I moja je bila užasno bolna jer mi je jajnik pobjegao pa je folikul bio visoko...sve sam zvijezde vidjela ovog puta! Ali ja ne krvarim...nisam baš upućena koliko jako uopće smijemo krvariti nakon punkcije!

----------


## dino84

Da, 6 punkcija, kako sam bila zadnja, baš sam brojala. Ja sam vidjela zvijezde kada mi je punktirao folikul s desnog jajnika jer sam na njemu imala operaciju pa uvijek jako boli. Lijevi je bio ok.

Ne bi smjelo biti jako krvarenje, malo je normalno. Bar mislim da mi tako rekao dr prije, ovaj put se nisam ni sjetila pitati.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Da, 6 punkcija, kako sam bila zadnja, baš sam brojala. Ja sam vidjela zvijezde kada mi je punktirao folikul s desnog jajnika jer sam na njemu imala operaciju pa uvijek jako boli. Lijevi je bio ok.
> 
> Ne bi smjelo biti jako krvarenje, malo je normalno. Bar mislim da mi tako rekao dr prije, ovaj put se nisam ni sjetila pitati.


Kako izgleda ta punkcija?  :Sad:

----------


## dino84

> Kako izgleda ta punkcija?


Misliš kako općenito izgleda punkcija ili? Dr pomoću ultrazvuka dugačkom iglom punktira folikul i aspirira jajnu stanicu ako je ima.

----------


## mala-bebica

A jesi dobila štopericu preksinoć ili bez? Neka bude dobitno  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Dino znas li koliko js si dobila? Dobijes li kakvu anesteziju kad je stimulirani ivf?

----------


## fitnessgirl

Opcenito da... uh, ne zvuci nimalo ugodno...

----------


## dino84

Mala-bebica, dobila sam štopericu. Hvala  :Smile: 

Chiara, bilo je 5 JS, ali embriologica nije bila još gotova pa ih možda bude više. Zadnji put kada sad imala punkciju, bila je u općoj anesteziji, ali onda sam dobila 15 JS. Ovaj put, u dogovoru s dr, smo odlučili bez anestezije. Stvarno je bilo kratko, samo mi je taj desni jajnik nezgodan. Uglavnom, ako imaš više folikula, možeš tražiti anesteziju.

----------


## dino84

> Opcenito da... uh, ne zvuci nimalo ugodno...


Ah, da je ugodno, nije sigurno. Ali ako imaš jedan folikul brzo prođe. A za više dobiješ Voltaren u guzu i možes tražiti opću anesteziju. Isto tako ovisi i koliki prag boli imaš.

----------


## CHIARA...

Super. Meni je bio dr V na punkciji i to prvoj do sada i nije bilo strasno. Jako brzo gotovo, a doktor ima stvarno laganu ruku. Svaka cast.

----------


## sjuskica30

Dino,kako si danas?!

----------


## dino84

> Dino,kako si danas?!


Relativno sam dobro, ne krvarim više, ali još uvijek sam jako napuhana i jajnici me pikaju. Ovu punkciju sam baš teško podnijela.

S  nestrpljenjem čekam sutra jer sam baš jako nervozna. Nadam se da ćemo sutra svi dobiti dobre vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> Mala-bebica, dobila sam štopericu. Hvala 
> 
> Chiara, bilo je 5 JS, ali embriologica nije bila još gotova pa ih možda bude više. Zadnji put kada sad imala punkciju, bila je u općoj anesteziji, ali onda sam dobila 15 JS. Ovaj put, u dogovoru s dr, smo odlučili bez anestezije. Stvarno je bilo kratko, samo mi je taj desni jajnik nezgodan. Uglavnom, ako imaš više folikula, možeš tražiti anesteziju.


Draga Dino, sretno u postupku~~~~~ i oporavi se čim prije.

Molim te, možeš li mi reći koji su bili liječnikovi argumenti da ti savjetuje punkciju većeg broja folikula bez anestezije? Jesi ti naginjala odluci da ne uzmeš anesteziju ili?

----------


## dino84

Inesz,hvala na željama. Nije bilo konkretno nekog argumenta, prepustio je odluku meni. Bilo je 5 velikih folikula i dosta manjih. On je samo sugerirao da će biti brzo gotovo. Da sam ja inzistirala, omogućio bi mi anesteziju. Problem mi je bio samo taj desni jajnik.

----------


## CHIARA...

Dino drago mi je da ti je bolje. Hoce li ti V biti na transferu? I jesi ga pitala vezano za odlazak?

----------


## mala-bebica

Cure, čekamo novosti za danas i vibramo na najjače!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sjuskica30

Ejlaaaaaa....mi smo vratili jedan lijepi osmostanični embrij! Sad čekamo 16.2. i betu. 
Razgovarala sam sa dr.V...prebacit će me kod dr.Tine kako sam htjela,a ona će i svakako preuzeti njegove pacijente...on ide za Split,ali rekao je da ako šta trebam da će svaka dva tjedna dolaziti u Rijeku...sad kako i šta,pojma nemam.
Dr.Tina S.Š. mi je radila i transfer danas...
Nećete požaliti ako nju dobijete!!

----------


## maritas

Sretno sjuskica.
Ja cekam red. Sve se nekako sporo krece. Nadala sam se da ce ici brze.
Nisam isla na hsg jer sam imala gripu. Nadam se da cu dalje na ivf bez toga. Jucer sam napravila nalaze stitnjace (na srecu privatno) i u znacajnom hiperu sam iako se osjecam hipo. O

----------


## CHIARA...

Sjuskica bas mi je drago. Sad nek se mrvica cvrsto primi za mamu.  :Smile:

----------


## mala-bebica

> Ejlaaaaaa....mi smo vratili jedan lijepi osmostanični embrij! Sad čekamo 16.2. i betu. 
> Razgovarala sam sa dr.V...prebacit će me kod dr.Tine kako sam htjela,a ona će i svakako preuzeti njegove pacijente...on ide za Split,ali rekao je da ako šta trebam da će svaka dva tjedna dolaziti u Rijeku...sad kako i šta,pojma nemam.
> Dr.Tina S.Š. mi je radila i transfer danas...
> Nećete požaliti ako nju dobijete!!


Baš mi je drago, neka se primi mrvica!!!  :Smile: 
Je li ti rekao do kada točno radi? To znači da automatski moramo ići kod dr. Šepić nećemo  moći birati?

----------


## CHIARA...

Mala-bebica moci cemo birati. Pitala sam sestru da li cu moci birati doktora i rekla je naravno da hocete.

----------


## sjuskica30

Nisam ga pitala do kad je točno tu,ali ako dođemo do toga on mi je i veljači na postupku!
Mislim da je zamišljeno da dr.Tina preuzme pacijente,ali pravo svakog pacijenta je da si bira liječnika kojeg želi.
Sve u svemu,ja sam prezadovoljna sa ovim razvojem situacije po pitanju doktora. Jer kod profesorice ne bih, a doktor M mi nikad nije sjeo....iako sam inače sklonija muškom ginekologu!

----------


## mala-bebica

I ja isto imam bolja iskustva sa muškim ginićima, pa bi ja ipak dr. M ako bude bilo potrebno i moguće  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

> I ja isto imam bolja iskustva sa muškim ginićima, pa bi ja ipak dr. M ako bude bilo potrebno i moguće


Tako i ja. Vec sam se odlucila za dr M.  :Smile:

----------


## sjuskica30

Meni on kao prvo djeluje hladno i nepristupačno. Drugo zamjerio mi se kad mi na dan Svih svetih nije htio napraviti folikulometriju. Dežurna doktorica bila je na punkcijama,on se spustio iz noćne dolje. U čekaonici ja (pacijent dr.V) i četiri žene (njegove pacijentice). On je napravio folikulometrije svojima i otišao,a ja sam ostala skoro dva sata sama sjedit na onom KBC-u dok se doktorica nije vratila sa punkcija (obje su bile pod anestezijom)!
Kao da mu je bio problem napraviti i meni...ne bi bilo ni prvi ni zadnji put da me pregledao...
Meni takve stvari puno znače kad biram doktora! 
Svatko naravno ima svoj ukus i mišljenje. Vidim da su njegove pacijentice jako zadovoljne njime...no nitko nije Hrvoje Vlašić!!!!

----------


## CHIARA...

Pa da si njegova pacijentica, pregledao bi te odmah, a posto nisi si morala cekati. Tako je isto bilo dok sam bila pacijentica kod profesorice. Pregledala bi me iskljucivo ona i to uvijek oko pola 10 bez obzira kad sam ja dosla. Znaci izredale su se sve pacijentice dr V i dr M i tek onda smo mi dosli na red za fm. A među prvima sam bila u cekaoni u 7 i pol. I slazem se da nitko nije kao dr V.

----------


## sjuskica30

> Pa da si njegova pacijentica, pregledao bi te odmah, a posto nisi si morala cekati. Tako je isto bilo dok sam bila pacijentica kod profesorice. Pregledala bi me iskljucivo ona i to uvijek oko pola 10 bez obzira kad sam ja dosla. Znaci izredale su se sve pacijentice dr V i dr M i tek onda smo mi dosli na red za fm. A među prvima sam bila u cekaoni u 7 i pol. I slazem se da nitko nije kao dr V.


Stvar je u tome da je taj dan bila samo dr.Šepić kao dežurna jer je bio blagdan...on je samo uskočio odozgo jer je ona imala te punkcije...nije me jednom pregledao pa je mogao i taj put! Ako je mogao pregledati svoje četiri,mislin da mu dvije minute koje bi posvetio meni nebi trebale predstavljati neki problem! A ja nebi kao tuka sjedila tamo jos dva sata!
Ne pričam o normalnom danu kad su svi tamo pa naravno da sjedim i čekam kad će moj doktor u ordinaciju! U 11mj.sam čekala na jednu folikulometriju do 12.45h!
Sve u svemu,mislim da to dr.V nikad nebi napravio....
Uglavnom,bilo-prošlo! Vjerujem da ćete stvarno biti zadovoljne njime,ali vam želim da dr.V svima vama donese jedan veliki plusić prije nego ode!!

----------


## maritas

Evo odradila pregled  :Smile: 
Idemo u 3mj na ivf. Jako sam zadovoljna. Dr. S je ostavila odlican dojam na mene. Mislim da ozbiljno shvaca problem godina i to sam menzis dobila jos sa 10godina. Laknulo mi je jako. Mislim da sam u dobrim rukama a bila sam jako skepticna i prestrasena. Imala sam i dozu srece jer je taman danas bila ovulacija i vidjela je da se ne razvija dobro situacija (zaboravila sam tocan termin).
Savjet za nove. Dobro se obucite. Kad vidite pola pacijentica u gojzama, sve ce vam biti jasno. Cak i mom decku je bilo hladno

----------


## sjuskica30

Maritas kako je prošlo?!?!?

Chiara i mala bebica,kad bi vi trebale u postupak?

----------


## CHIARA...

Moj postupak za ovaj mjesec je gotov. Nismo dosli do transfera. Nadam se oko 10.02. da bi vec mogla na prvu folikulometriju.

----------


## mala-bebica

> nitko nije Hrvoje Vlašić!!!!


Potpisujem!!!

----------


## sjuskica30

> Moj postupak za ovaj mjesec je gotov. Nismo dosli do transfera. Nadam se oko 10.02. da bi vec mogla na prvu folikulometriju.


Znam,znam da ništa od ovog mjeseca,u nedjelju si bila!
Ti ćeš krenuti na folikulometriju a ja ću taman iščekivati!!!

----------


## dino84

Hej, cure, evo i mene. Nismo danas imali transfer, imamo 3 embrij, jedan 8-staničan i dva 7-stanična. Tako da čekamo subotu i nadam se da će bar jedan dogurati do blastice.

Pozdravila sam se danas s mojim najdražim doktorom jer ga vjerojatno više neću vidjeti. Baš mi je bilo teško, zahvaljujući njemu imamo svoju princezu.

Sjuskica, baš mi je drago za transfer i nadam da ćeš nam javiti veliku betu. Imamo isti dojam o dr. M. Ni meni nekako nije sjeo. A ako nam sad ne uspije, ja nemam pojma kod koga da se prebacim. Danas mi je dr. V. rekao da ne zna da li će mi u subotu biti na transferu jer je iz noćne te da će mi transfer raditi ta doktorica. On mi predlaže da se prebacim kod nje. Nema nikakvih iskustva s njom, samo mi je jednu fm radila tako da stvarno ne znam.

----------


## mala-bebica

> Chiara i mala bebica,kad bi vi trebale u postupak?


Uh, ja imam još do tamo, zato mi je i bitno da je dr. zaista tamo do 21.3. jer bi bila taman gotova sa svime do tada

----------


## mala-bebica

> Moj postupak za ovaj mjesec je gotov. Nismo dosli do transfera. Nadam se oko 10.02. da bi vec mogla na prvu folikulometriju.


Gdje je točno zapelo? Mislim, nemam iskustva pa zato pitam, da li se nije oplodila js ili se dalje nije razvijalo?

----------


## mala-bebica

Curke, da li ste ikada pričale same sa biolozima o vašim js i spermiogramu?

----------


## CHIARA...

Nije se oplodila.  :Sad:

----------


## mala-bebica

> Nije se oplodila.


Žao mi je, zato ne volim prirodni bez nikakvih lijekova, još dođeš, napraviš kilometre i razočaraš se  :Sad:

----------


## CHIARA...

> Žao mi je, zato ne volim prirodni bez nikakvih lijekova, još dođeš, napraviš kilometre i razočaraš se


Drugi mjesec opet prirodni. Samo se nadamo da ce doci do transfera jer bismo isli na ICSI.


Cure koje ste (ili ste bile) kod dr Manestra, mozete li napisati kako ste zadovoljne sa svojim doktorom. Pomoci cete nama koje ostajemo bez dr.

----------


## CHIARA...

> Curke, da li ste ikada pričale same sa biolozima o vašim js i spermiogramu?


Ja nisam. Taj dan kad nije bilo transfera je bio dr M dezuran i samo je rekao da se stanica nije oplodila jer biologica misli da je malo tvrđa opna jajne stanice.

----------


## dino84

> Curke, da li ste ikada pričale same sa biolozima o vašim js i spermiogramu?


Ja jesam, mislim prije svakog transfera mi je biologica objasnila koliko je bilo stanica, kakav je spermiogram, koliko je oplođenih stanica i kakvi su embriji te kako su ih oplodili. A danas mi je sve to i dr. objasnio.

----------


## sjuskica30

> Hej, cure, evo i mene. Nismo danas imali transfer, imamo 3 embrij, jedan 8-staničan i dva 7-stanična. Tako da čekamo subotu i nadam se da će bar jedan dogurati do blastice.
> 
> Pozdravila sam se danas s mojim najdražim doktorom jer ga vjerojatno više neću vidjeti. Baš mi je bilo teško, zahvaljujući njemu imamo svoju princezu.
> 
> Sjuskica, baš mi je drago za transfer i nadam da ćeš nam javiti veliku betu. Imamo isti dojam o dr. M. Ni meni nekako nije sjeo. A ako nam sad ne uspije, ja nemam pojma kod koga da se prebacim. Danas mi je dr. V. rekao da ne zna da li će mi u subotu biti na transferu jer je iz noćne te da će mi transfer raditi ta doktorica. On mi predlaže da se prebacim kod nje. Nema nikakvih iskustva s njom, samo mi je jednu fm radila tako da stvarno ne znam.


Dino,garantiram da će ti se doktorica svidjeti! Nasmijana je,nježna i jako pozitivna! Čula sam danas da dolaziš u subotu!! Držim fige na najjače!!!

----------


## CHIARA...

Cure ja sad zadnji put nisam dobila nalaz spermiograma. Da li je to zato sto nije doslo do transfera ili?  :Confused:

----------


## sjuskica30

> Drugi mjesec opet prirodni. Samo se nadamo da ce doci do transfera jer bismo isli na ICSI.
> 
> 
> Cure koje ste (ili ste bile) kod dr Manestra, mozete li napisati kako ste zadovoljne sa svojim doktorom. Pomoci cete nama koje ostajemo bez dr.


Chiara,meni su danas rekli da je oplodnja odrađena ICSI metodom jer se prošli put nije oplodila jajna stanica kad su pustili da sami rade party! :Smile: 
Ja sam do danas bila uvjerena kako se ta metoda koristi samo kod loših spermiograma. I kad sam pitala embriologicu kako to da su radili tu metodu,rekla je da se već u jednom prirodnom nije oplodilo pa šteta da propadne još jedan ciklus!
I tako sam nešto novo naučila!

----------


## sjuskica30

> Cure ja sad zadnji put nisam dobila nalaz spermiograma. Da li je to zato sto nije doslo do transfera ili?


MOŽE BITI! JA SAM GA DANAS DOBILA ALI OD DRUGOG POSTUPKA U 11mj.,A NE OD OVOG! SAD VJEROJATNO ZABUNOM!

----------


## dino84

Sjuskica, nadam se da će mi se svidjeti, vidjet ću u subotu.

Chiara, ja sam uvijek dobila nalaz spermiograma, čak i kada nije došlo do transfera pa vjerujem da nije od toga.

Nama spermiogram nije jako loš, malo je manja pokretljivost, a uvijek rade ICSI. Jednom su ih pokušali oploditi pola pola, pola IVF, a pola ICSI. Stanice na kojima su radili IVF nisu se oplodile, a ove druge jesu. Tako da su i naše lijene da same naprave party  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Dino sa ICSI su vam se uvijek oplodile? Nama je dobar spermiogram (normospermia) pa je i mene iznenadilo kao i Sjuskicu da se onda radi ta metoda jer sam uvijek mislila da je to samo za losi spermiogram. A sto se tice nalaza spermiograma, posto nije bio moj dr V, mozda je dr M zaboravio dati taj papir.

----------


## dino84

Chiara, uvijek imamo neoplođenih stanica. Evo u ovom postupku dvije se nisu oplodile. Mislim da možeš otići do sestre Marije po nalaz ako si iz Ri.

----------


## CHIARA...

Mani nije mi toliko bitan nalaz nego sam mislila da ga nisam dobila jer nisam dosla do transfera. Nego da te pitam, vidim da si znala imati i 15 js. Sta si sada dobivala manje stimulacije kad imas 3x manje js ili?

----------


## mala-bebica

A da li ste ukoliko npr. nije došlo do oplodnje, slabo su se djelili zameci i nije bilo ništa za zamrznuti, pitali biologinju za detalje i eventualne razloge?

----------


## dino84

> Mani nije mi toliko bitan nalaz nego sam mislila da ga nisam dobila jer nisam dosla do transfera. Nego da te pitam, vidim da si znala imati i 15 js. Sta si sada dobivala manje stimulacije kad imas 3x manje js ili?


Stimulacija mi je bila identična kao i u tom postupku. Ovaj postupak mi je bio od početka nekako čudan. Prvo mi je menga neuobičajeno dugo trajala, pa folikuli nekoliko dana nisu uopće rasli. Nakon toga se pojavio vodeći folikul na desnom jajniku koji do sada uopće nije radio. Punkcija mi je uvijek bila 14 dc, a sada 17. A i prošlo je 3 i po godine od zadnje stimulacije pa vjerujem da i godine čine svoje.

----------


## mala-bebica

Naravno, pod uvjetom da su sve stanice bile zrele za oplodnju  :Smile:

----------


## red pepper

Sretno svima  :Smile: 
Mene zanima ta dr Sepic..ona vec radi sama ili samo gleda? Koliko dugo je vec u podrumu? Jer ona je ne tako davno bila tek specijalizant ako je to ta na koju mislim...meni bas ta cinjenica ne ulijeva povjerenje...ja osobno imam losa iskustva s dr V i sretna sam da odlazi,ali bi mi bio draze da ga mijenja neki doktor s iskustvom...
Sto se tice toga da dr M nije nakon nocne pregledao nekog tko nije njegov pacijent to je normalna stvar jer vikendom kad je iz dezurstva cak nije njegov posao niti da pregleda svoje pacijentice,a kamoli tuđe...a opet dođe ako je guzva i ostane duze  :Wink: ...jer na koncu konca oni vole imati kompletnu sliku svojih pacijenata jer se tako mogućnost greske minimalizira...jer nije uzalud poslovica sto baba kilavo dijete...
Meni je osobno skoro propao postupak zbog jednog pregleda usred cudnog ciklusa doktora koji nije moj i koji je donio krivi zakljucak..od tog dana nisam dopustila nikome da me gleda odim mog dr pa pod cijenu odgode postupka..

----------


## red pepper

dr M - spreman čuti mišljenje, spreman uvažiti praktički svaku želju, ne ide mu na živce činjenica da proučavamo problematiku i ravnopravno razgovara o pročitanim člancima i studijama tj. ne drži se s visoka..Objasni i što treba i što ne treba, ništa mu nije teško... Mene paničara i hipohondra je više puta primio kad bi mu uletila iz vedrog neba u najveću gužvu i smirivao me..Jednom sam došla s nekom banalnom gluposti u strahu i nije me otkantao iako ga je žena čekala na stolu za hssg, a studenti ispred da gledaju taj hssg, nego me pitao da li imamo za pričati puno ili malo da vidi da li da traži sobu slobodnu ili ne treba...a takvih sitnica je bilo more...
Otvoren za svaki prijedlog o liječenju, konzultacije svake sat vremena..Ja sam jako komplicirana kao pacijent i rijetko kad mi doktor odgovara, ali od prvih konzultacija pa kroz sve postupke, kroz cijelu trudnoću i nakon trudnoće on je jedini faktor u KBC-u koji mi je ulijevao sigurnost i u koga sam imala puno povjerenje..Griješi i on kao i svatko,ali je spreman priznati grešku i spreman je prihvatiti mišljenje nekoga tko o nečemu zna više od njega...uglavnom to je moje mišljenje po tko zna koji put izneseno na forumu,ali mislim da nije bilo njega da bih se nakon prvog dana okrenula na peti i otišla privatno u Zg Lučingeru...

----------


## maritas

Meni jos uvijek sa velikim zaostatkom upisuje odgovore forum, tako da moj odgovor je iznad pitanja od sjuskice koji mi je uputila.
Pratim vas i ucim od vas, ali u konvezaciji mi je tesko sudjelovati.
Edit: ovaj upis je odmah uploadan

----------


## dino84

Red, dr. Šepić ima crnu dugu kosu do pola leda, lijepa je žena. Ne znam koliko dugo je u podrumu, ali radi sama. Jučer je radila transfere, a prije i punkcije. Meni je trebala raditi punkciju jer je dr. V bio u noćnoj, ali pošto sam se dogovorila s njim, došao je.

Ja naginjem dr. M baš zbog iskustva jer sam isto kompliciran pacijent, svašta ima kod mene. Vidjet ću još u svakom slučaju.

----------


## eryngium

> Cure koje ste (ili ste bile) kod dr Manestra, mozete li napisati kako ste zadovoljne sa svojim doktorom. Pomoci cete nama koje ostajemo bez dr.


Poprilično. Meni nije pasalo da dolazim na konzultacije milion puta pa bi se s njim dogovarala za dalje ili na transferu ili na folikulometriji. Doslovce dogovarala. 
Nije kolutao očima na moja pitanja niti mi davao isprazne monologe jer si voli čuti glas. Jednom sam mu došla s nalazima od privatnika, pogledao ih je sve i uvažio mišljenje kolege. Nije imao stav da mu 'radim iza leđa' ili da 'nemam povjerenja' kao npr. dr. V. Nakon što su mi specijalizanti zeznuli drugi prirodnjak bio je skoro pa jednako bijesan kao i ja i odmah mi rekao da moram dolaziti svaki dan od 7.dana ciklusa. Kad sam čula da mi je embrij 6.stanični već sam ga otpisala prije transfera i htjela dogovoriti idući postupak pa mi je totalno skulirano rekao da nek ipak malcu dam šansu. I evo 6.stanični malac mi upravo demolira namještaj u dnevnom boravku. I zato tu stajem s mojim iskustvom. Sretno svima!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## sjuskica30

Kao što rekoh,ukusi i mišljenja su različiti! Nekom odgovara Vlašić,nekom Manestar,nekom profesorica!
Svi mi smo različiti karakteri pa nam tako i odgovaraju različiti ljudi,u ovom slučaju doktori.
Meni je u ovom slučaju jako bitno da mi netko "sjedne" .
Što se iskustva tiče,moja prijateljica je kod dr.Sušanj Šepić i ostala je trudna iz prvog stimuliranog. Meni je jučer sve lijepo objasnila što me čeka u veljači;kad zovem,di da dođem,kako sve izgleda u stimuliranom. A onda nadodala: "No hajde da vas sad učinimo trudnicom pa da da o ovom ne moramo ni razgovarati!" 
Svi jednom negdje trebaju početi,pa tako i ona! I nije od jučer u ovome!
A dr.V me ,kad mi je jučer rekao da imamo jedan predivan embrij,zagrlio od veselja...to nisam u životu očekivala od jednog liječnika...i nitko ne može poljuljati moje mišljenje u njega.

----------


## sjuskica30

> Evo odradila pregled 
> Idemo u 3mj na ivf. Jako sam zadovoljna. Dr. S je ostavila odlican dojam na mene. Mislim da ozbiljno shvaca problem godina i to sam menzis dobila jos sa 10godina. Laknulo mi je jako. Mislim da sam u dobrim rukama a bila sam jako skepticna i prestrasena. Imala sam i dozu srece jer je taman danas bila ovulacija i vidjela je da se ne razvija dobro situacija (zaboravila sam tocan termin).
> Savjet za nove. Dobro se obucite. Kad vidite pola pacijentica u gojzama, sve ce vam biti jasno. Cak i mom decku je bilo hladno


Sad sam tek vidjela tvoj post!
Drago mi je da je sve dobro prošlo!!! Sad samo hrabro naprijed!
Ipak morate odraditi HSG ili?

----------


## maritas

> Sad sam tek vidjela tvoj post!
> Drago mi je da je sve dobro prošlo!!! Sad samo hrabro naprijed!
> Ipak morate odraditi HSG ili?


ne, ne moram. nema smisla. idemo odmah na punu stimulaciju.
pitala sam savjet sto misle da je najbolje za nas i tako smo na kraju dogovorili. mislim da je doktorica vidjela na ultrazvuku razlog zasto nema smisla nista prirodno.
cak da ubrzam nalaze koje mi nedostaju, mogli bi i slijedeci mjesec, ali na kraju se dogovorili za pauzu i mislim da je bolje tako jer bi inace bilo prestresno.
ti si bila jucer u cekaonici izmedju 11.30-14 h?

----------


## pak

Svi smo mi drugačiji pa nam ni ne odgovora svima jednaki pristup.
Ja na primjer ne volim da me se grli   :Smile: ,  da me se ne uvažava a nedaj bože terorizira. Zato mislim da se  kod izbora dr. treba voditi  za  dr. iskustvom, znanjem i mogućnostima i naravno da si kliknete jer uzalud vam i najbolji doktor ako ne nađete zajednički jezik..

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## red pepper

Mi odgovaramo na Chiarino pitanje o dr M,a nije nam u interesu poljuljati nicije misljenje u dr V...meni osobno su ti njegovi zagrljaji i drzanja za ruku ljigavi i neprofesionalni,a pravo lice pokaze tek kad mu se pokusas suprotstaviti ili izraziti svoju zelju...ali kazem, Chiara je pitala za dr M i odgovorili smo na to pitanje...a sto se tice dr Sepic, mene je primila na dan poroda na 4.katu i bila je i topla i ljubazna i draga,ali zena je onda tek bila ili specijalizant ili frisko specijalizirala ginekologiju i opsterticiju i bila je jako spora i jako sretna kad sam joj rekla da me nije pregled jako bolio...tako da se itekako moze reci da je od jucer u ovome jer humana reprodukcija je subspecijalizacija,..i naravno da mora jednom poceti,ali ruku na srce ja ne bih da pocinje na meni...jer postupaka imamo malo,a s iskustvom dolazi i veca sansa za prepoznati i sprijeciti problem,odrediti pravilnu terapiju i sl...nije ni Manestar kad sam ga odabrala radio dulje od  3-4 godine na humanoj,ali je ginekolog s 20  godina iskustva,a to meni cini razliku...Zenskica je draga i danas sutra ce sigurno biti jako dobra,ali trenutno je tako kako je.

----------


## eryngium

Potpis na Red.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## mala-bebica

> Meni jos uvijek sa velikim zaostatkom upisuje odgovore forum, tako da moj odgovor je iznad pitanja od sjuskice koji mi je uputila.
> Pratim vas i ucim od vas, ali u konvezaciji mi je tesko sudjelovati.
> Edit: ovaj upis je odmah uploadan


Prirodini IVF, zar ne? Kad dobivaš, kad bi trebala startati sa fm? Jesi napravila hsg?

----------


## mala-bebica

Maritas, vidjela sad odgovor  :Smile:

----------


## dino84

Baš zbog svega što ste napisale, mislim da ću se prebaciti kod dr. M., a pogotovo zbog iskustva. Samo me je strah da će se velik broj pacijentica dr. V. prebaciti kod njega pa će se samim time i produžiti vrijeme čekanja na postupak.

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala vam na postovima vezano za dr M. Ja sam se odlucila za njega kad dr V ode. Nadam se da sam dobro odabrala.  :Smile:

----------


## maritas

> Hvala vam na postovima vezano za dr M. Ja sam se odlucila za njega kad dr V ode. Nadam se da sam dobro odabrala.


mislim da jesi. citala sam malo o svim doktorima i da sam birala njega bi odabrala.
ali sam i jako zadovoljna sa doktoricom koju sam dobila. dosla sam zbunjena i prestrasena i izasla sam sa nadom u ocima. a inace ne vjerujem na slijepo ljudima.
meni kao i vecini ne treba doktor koji ce me drzati za ruku niti piti kavu sa mnom, vec koji ce odraditi svoj posao kako treba. uz to doktorica  S. nije ni jednom pokazala nepostovanje prema meni ili bilo kome u prostoriji (prema upisima na netu toga sam se bojala)

----------


## CHIARA...

Maritas mislis na profesoricu SS?

----------


## maritas

> Maritas mislis na profesoricu SS?


da, da na nju. koristit cu dalje kraticu SS

----------


## pak

> Baš zbog svega što ste napisale, mislim da ću se prebaciti kod dr. M., a pogotovo zbog iskustva. Samo me je strah da će se velik broj pacijentica dr. V. prebaciti kod njega pa će se samim time i produžiti vrijeme čekanja na postupak.


dino mislim da se vrijeme čekanja na postupak neće produžavati. Eventualno će se čekati duže za fm ali tu su ionako gužve uvijek. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sjuskica30

Cure bilo mi je lijepo tipkati ovo kratko vrijeme sa vama,ali sad ću se ipak povući. Moj komentar na to vaše silno uvažavanje je samo da kad bi svi doktori uvažavali naše teorije i mišljenja nebi ih uopće trebali biti.
Bila sam do sad pozitivna pa ću biti i dalje! Vjerojatno čovjek osjeća pozitivnu vibru i spremnost na suradnju pa me zato i zagrlio.
Sretno u postupcima svima vama,a posebice vama koje ste kod dr.V pa nek vam donese bebicu prije nego ode da se ne morate maltretirati izborom novog liječnika!!

----------


## red pepper

Pa bez veze se povući usred argumentirane rasprave...Ti imas svoje misljenje i imas pravo na njega,a forum je mjesto gdje se iznose i konfrontiraju razlicita misljenja...a to sto je nekim zenama od doktora neukusno tapsanje po bedru,grljenje,puse u celo i monolozi uz drzanje za ruku  da samo sto nismo trudne jer eto on vidi u budućnost to je demokracija  :Smile: ..ti slobodno vjeruj doktoru slijepo,ali meni ne pada na pamet pogotovo u mpo gdje svaka zena najbolje poznaje svoj ciklus i svoje tijelo i definitivno ima sta predloziti i sugerirati..

----------


## pak

> Cure bilo mi je lijepo tipkati ovo kratko vrijeme sa vama,ali sad ću se ipak povući. Moj komentar na to vaše silno uvažavanje je samo da kad bi svi doktori uvažavali naše teorije i mišljenja nebi ih uopće trebali biti.
> Bila sam do sad pozitivna pa ću biti i dalje! Vjerojatno čovjek osjeća pozitivnu vibru i spremnost na suradnju pa me zato i zagrlio.
> Sretno u postupcima svima vama,a posebice vama koje ste kod dr.V pa nek vam donese bebicu prije nego ode da se ne morate maltretirati izborom novog liječnika!!


Joj sjuskica30 ne primaj osobno komentare. Stvarno nema potrebe da prestanes tipkati i družiti se ovdje na forumu. Puno je virtualnih druzenja preraslo u druženja i izvan foruma.
Red, eryngue i ja  iznosimo samo svoje mišljenje temeljena na poduzem iskustvu. Ja sam nažalost veteran i provela sam u podrumu jako dugo. Bila sam tamo kada su doc.S.S. i dr. V počinjali a dr.M ni nije bio tamo. Bila sam kod svim njih i zato kažem najbitnije je da nađete zajednički jezik. I da dr.V. je bio i moj doktor.
Nakon svega moj sažetak bi bio ovako nekako.(ne pričam o stručnosti jer svi su stručni) 
dr. V šarmantan, srdačan, razgovorljiv ali ne voli da mu se petlja, predlaže propitkuje.
dr. M šutljiv, ali odgovara na pitanja korektno bez puno uljepšavanja. Prihvaća i uvažava mišljenje i želje pacijenta ako je u mogućnosti.
doc. S.S. je doživjela transformaciju tokom rada( neznam ko je više spomenuo da se uplašio zbog svega što je našao na netu). Osobno sam se ugodno iznenadila između prvog i zadnjeg susreta (izmedju sam ju uspješno izbjegavala) toliko da sam se poželjela prebaciti kod nje. Pisala sam tu na forumu o tome. Temeljita, korektna i direktna. 
Nakon 10 godina u Mpo-u to je ono što meni treba i što cijenim kod dr. dakako uz stručnost. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## pak

eryngium sorry što sam te prekrstila. Neznam editirati sa moba.[emoji4] [emoji11] 
Nego Red jel se ti to spremaš u nove pohode na dr.Maneta [emoji16] 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

Sjukica, nadam se da te nisam ja uzrujala. Nikako mi nije bila namjera. Malo me zeza ovaj forum pa ne napisem misao do kraja. Htjela sam nadodati da sam ja jako povucena i tesko sklapam prijateljstva, pa mi i odgovaraju distancirane osobe. Ali uglavnom i druzeljubljive osobe su distancirane sa mnom tako da ne vjerujem da bi i ja dobila isti dojam kao i netko suprotan meni o istoj osobi.
Ja sam stvarno se preplasila upisa o doktorici ss i bila uvjerena da necemo naci zajednicki jezik i da cu morat privatno (gdje mi je najveci nedostatak da mi je do zg—a 300 km). Ne mogu vam opisati kako aam ugodno iznenadena. I bas kako je gore napisano, meni pase direktnost doktorice

----------


## red pepper

> eryngium sorry što sam te prekrstila. Neznam editirati sa moba.[emoji4] [emoji11] 
> Nego Red jel se ti to spremaš u nove pohode na dr.Maneta [emoji16] 
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Pak, da li ti ja izgledam kao netko tko želi još jednu rundu? Ja sam tu jer se starih navika teško otarasiti...kao što i sama znaš haha...

----------


## eryngium

> Cure bilo mi je lijepo tipkati ovo kratko vrijeme sa vama,ali sad ću se ipak povući. Moj komentar na to vaše silno uvažavanje je samo da kad bi svi doktori uvažavali naše teorije i mišljenja nebi ih uopće trebali biti.
> Bila sam do sad pozitivna pa ću biti i dalje! Vjerojatno čovjek osjeća pozitivnu vibru i spremnost na suradnju pa me zato i zagrlio.
> Sretno u postupcima svima vama,a posebice vama koje ste kod dr.V pa nek vam donese bebicu prije nego ode da se ne morate maltretirati izborom novog liječnika!!



Moram priznati da mi nije baš jasna ova reakcija. Mogla bih napisati čitabu o 'silnom uvažavanju teorija i mišljenja' ali neću. Red i pak su već sve rekle. Dodat ću samo da nečija povijest bolesti nipošto nije nikakva teorija nego realna činjenica koju itekako treba uzeti u obzir. Pa kad me dr. iskreno pita 'a što ćemo s ovom dijagnozom' i ja mu dam svoje mišljenje i nalaze od kolega koje si zapiše u karton, meni je to pozitivna vibra i spremnost na suradnju. Grljenje, tapšanje i sl. nije. Napominjem, meni.





> eryngium sorry što sam te prekrstila. Neznam editirati sa moba.[emoji4] [emoji11] 
> Nego Red jel se ti to spremaš u nove pohode na dr.Maneta [emoji16] 
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


No frks, nisi ti kriva. To je moj lakopamtljivi nick i tvoj autocorrect.  :Wink: 

Red mudro šuti.  :Kiss: 

Edit: pisala kad i Red.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## sjuskica30

Nisam se ja uvrijedila ni uzrujala,Bože moj. Samo mi nije lijepo to što ja nisam ni u jednom postu ništa uvredljivo za dr.M napisala osim da mi djeluje rezervirano (što ste i same potvrdile da je šutljiv) i da me mogao onda primiti kao i ostale četiri! A onda napišete za mog lječnika da je neprofesionalan i ljigav...
Osim ovog zagrljaja uz osmjeh i rečenicu da imamo ovog puta predivan embrij ja od ovog čovjeka nisam dosad doživjela ništa osim normalnog pregleda  i uputa za sljedeći dolazak.
Opet napominjem ono što sam gore već negdje napisala;dr.M njegove pacijentice hvale i sigurno će svaka biti zadovoljna koja ga dobije za liječnika.
Što se prijateljstava van foruma tiče,poznata su mi jer ih imam sa drugog portala...
Ja volim tipkati i stvarati nova prijateljstva...i sad imam jedno novo sa ovih postupaka na KBC-u.
I da,vjerovat ću svom doktoru slijepo jer iz nekog razloga slovi za jednog od najboljih na tom području po uspješnosti u onome što radi,dobila sam za njega preporuku na nekoliko strana i dobio je posao u jednoj od najboljih poliklinika Hrvatske.
Isto tako,ako dođem ponovo u veljači,slijepo ću vjerovat i dr.SŠ jer ona nebi dobila to mjesto i priliku da nije spremna za to! 
Tako je i profesorica na listi "omraženih" jer ne uvažava tuđa mišljenja nego samo svoje...ali tako je to....možda je ženi samo dosta svih nas pametnih,obrazovanih "internetom" koji joj se mješamo u posao..a ako nije po našem odmah razvežemo jezike i pljujemo po svima i svemu!

----------


## pak

> Pak, da li ti ja izgledam kao netko tko želi još jednu rundu? Ja sam tu jer se starih navika teško otarasiti...kao što i sama znaš haha...


A pa nisam mislila da će mali miš ostati jedinica[emoji6],  bila bi šteta.Nekako sam se obradovala da bi mogle ovaj djir zajedno gurati kolica [emoji23] 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sjuskica30

> ne, ne moram. nema smisla. idemo odmah na punu stimulaciju.
> pitala sam savjet sto misle da je najbolje za nas i tako smo na kraju dogovorili. mislim da je doktorica vidjela na ultrazvuku razlog zasto nema smisla nista prirodno.
> cak da ubrzam nalaze koje mi nedostaju, mogli bi i slijedeci mjesec, ali na kraju se dogovorili za pauzu i mislim da je bolje tako jer bi inace bilo prestresno.
> ti si bila jucer u cekaonici izmedju 11.30-14 h?


Nisam maritas,ja sam oko 12.30h izašla tamo iz bolničke sobe nakon ležanja poslije transfera!

----------


## red pepper

> A pa nisam mislila da će mali miš ostati jedinica[emoji6],  bila bi šteta.Nekako sam se obradovala da bi mogle ovaj djir zajedno gurati kolica [emoji23] 
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Gurati ćemo mi skupa kolica, ja ću za jednu ručku, a ti ćeš za drugu...ali kolica će biti tvoja  :Razz:

----------


## red pepper

> Nisam se ja uvrijedila ni uzrujala,Bože moj. Samo mi nije lijepo to što ja nisam ni u jednom postu ništa uvredljivo za dr.M napisala osim da mi djeluje rezervirano (što ste i same potvrdile da je šutljiv) i da me mogao onda primiti kao i ostale četiri! A onda napišete za mog lječnika da je neprofesionalan i ljigav...
> Osim ovog zagrljaja uz osmjeh i rečenicu da imamo ovog puta predivan embrij ja od ovog čovjeka nisam dosad doživjela ništa osim normalnog pregleda  i uputa za sljedeći dolazak.
> Opet napominjem ono što sam gore već negdje napisala;dr.M njegove pacijentice hvale i sigurno će svaka biti zadovoljna koja ga dobije za liječnika.
> Što se prijateljstava van foruma tiče,poznata su mi jer ih imam sa drugog portala...
> Ja volim tipkati i stvarati nova prijateljstva...i sad imam jedno novo sa ovih postupaka na KBC-u.
> I da,vjerovat ću svom doktoru slijepo jer iz nekog razloga slovi za jednog od najboljih na tom području po uspješnosti u onome što radi,dobila sam za njega preporuku na nekoliko strana i dobio je posao u jednoj od najboljih poliklinika Hrvatske.
> Isto tako,ako dođem ponovo u veljači,slijepo ću vjerovat i dr.SŠ jer ona nebi dobila to mjesto i priliku da nije spremna za to! 
> Tako je i profesorica na listi "omraženih" jer ne uvažava tuđa mišljenja nego samo svoje...ali tako je to....možda je ženi samo dosta svih nas pametnih,obrazovanih "internetom" koji joj se mješamo u posao..a ako nije po našem odmah razvežemo jezike i pljujemo po svima i svemu!


Pa nisi napisala ništa jer vjerojatno nemaš loša iskustva osim što te nije pregledao kada si mislila da je trebao..i to si i napisala..A ja imam i s Vlašićem i sa SS loša iskustva. I to od toga da mi je ona zeznula postupak skoro na način da je zamijenila cistu za žuto tijelo i poslala me u fet jedinog smrzlića i da sam joj vjerovala slijepo sad bi moje dijete bilo još jedan propali embrio...ali sam išla svom doktoru, onom koji uvažava mišljenja, i rekla sam mu što mislim i da želim odustati od feta i čovjek je rekao nema problema..I naravno da sam bila u pravu i da je to njeno žuto tijelo nakon par dana postao luf od 5 centimetara...da ne spominjem da mi je rekla da nikad neću zatrudnit itd.. a o Vlašiću i njegovom petljanju u odluke mog doktora, ispadima bijesa i pogotovo kakav mi je bio na porodu ne želim ni pisati, samo ću reći daleko daleko od onoga za što se predstavlja.

Ali ono što je poanta je to da ovdje svatko iznosi svoje vlastito iskustvo. Nitko ne piše da je netko ovakav ili onakav, a da nema neko iskustvo. I tome služi forum. I onda netko tko se prvi put ulogira na forum u potrazi za savjetom kojeg doktora odabrati može odvagnuti različita iskustva i odabrati što mu odgovara..a ako ti odeš ća s foruma samo zato što je netko rekao da je " njegov tata bolji od tvog" onda se gubi smisao foruma...

----------


## kismet

Kad smo kod ocjene doktora, meni su Manestar i SS podjednako bili ok, Vlasic zadnji, ali svo troje su omasili ceo fudbal kod mene, nakon čega se najviše profesorica potrudila.
Mislim da su njeno nećete nikada zatrudniti-iznijeti trudnoću-vaginalno roditi čule uglavnom sve pacijentice humane.
Sto se poroda tiče, i tvoj dragi doktor je na losem glasu, a SS je vrlo strucna tu i nemali broj puta je spasila stvar.
Eto, kad vec ocjenjujemo.

----------


## mala-bebica

I ja sam kod dr. V i rastužila sam se kada mi je rekao da odlazi jer sam već dosta kod njega i navikla sam se, ali ne mogu reći da imam loša iskustva sa ostalim liječnicima, dapače, sve je uvijek odrađeno profesionalno, štogod bi pitala dobila bi i objašnjenje i sve ok, uvjerena sam da su zaista svo troje stručni. On nekako kao da stvara taj bliskiji, topliji odnos sa pacijenticom, unosi optimizam, što mi osobno ne smeta, osim kad skužim da od postupka neće biti ništa i test je negativan  :Smile:  Nikada neću zaboraviti, kada sam izgubila svoju prerano rođenu bebicu (u drugoj bolnici) i kada se cijeli odjel liječnika slio kod mene, pokazali su svoju toplinu, i koliko god bio težak trenutak to ipak jednoj ženi vjerujem puno znači, meni je.
No, ako se odlučim za dr. SS ne znam da li je istina da nje često nema, pa da cure znaju doći a nje nema i sl.? 
Ono što me još zanima, kako je kod dr. M i dr. SS nakon transfera, da li prepisuju mirovanje ili ne?
Dr. V. je svaki put stavio mirovanje na nalaz nakon punkcije i onaj nakon transfera. Kod dr. M sam jednom imala transfer i nije stavio mirovanje, a kako sam dobila salatu od mog dr. da nakon trasfera nema više bolovanja nego ravno na posao to me sada zanima. Jer morati ću tražiti s neke više razine da mi odobre bolovanje.

----------


## pak

Sorry snjuskica ali ovdje nitko nije upotrijebio izraze za niti jednog doktora neprofesionalan ni ljigav. 
Ovo je forum, namijenjen razmjeni informacija, mišljenja i iskustva a ne nikakav fan klub dr. V M ili SS. 
Cure su imale različita iskustva i to se prenijele. Razumijem da te lupaju hormoni, strah itd ali nema potrebe uzrujavati se. Super je što imaš bezgranično povjerenje u svoga dr. to je bitno kad prolazis kroz postupke ali ljudski je propitkivati i osnovno pravo svakog pacijenta je da dobije odgovore na svoja pitanja.  Bilo bi super a i krajnje vrijeme da se u Rijeci napokon dobiju kompletni nalazi iz laba jer je to jaka bitna stavka kod nastavka liječenja jednom kad  se ispuca sve postupke, što ni nije teško cca godina dana pokušavanja bez nekih stanki i by by skupljaj novce I kreni privatno.
I vjeruj mi nije dr. M jedini koji ostavlja pacijente da čekaju. Nasjedila sam se ja na onim klupicama satima čekajući  dr. bez potrebe. Takva je politika bolnice i možeš se slikati.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## dino84

Sjuskica, nemoj ići ča  :Smile:  ja sam već dugo godina na ovom forumu i već evo 5 godina u podrumu. Tu sad naučila jako puno toga i vjerujem da mi je sve to pomoglo da dobijem svoju curku.

A sad o doktorima  :Smile:  Sa profesoricom nemam nikakvog iskustva, jako malo iskustva imam s dr. M., a kod ove mlade doktorice mi je jedino problem neiskustvo.

Što se tiče dr. V., ja imam sasvim suprotno iskustvo od ovdje napisanog. Od početka sam se mogla sve dogovarati s njim, stimulaciju, postupke. Uvažavao je moje mišljenje i prijedloge, slao me na dodatne pretrage. I na svako moje pitanje mi uvijek odgovorio. Zagrlio me je samo kad je potvrđena trudnoća i ovaj put kad smo se pozdravljali. Eto to je bilo moje iskustvo s njim.

----------


## maritas

Sousjecam sa svima koji su dozivjeli takve iskljucive izjave. Steta da nema neki predmet na faxu koji uci sousjecajnosti. Nije mi jasno kako im nije jasno da jedna od vecih istina je: nikad ne reci nikad.
Zao mi je i za sve koji su dobili krivu terapiju. U medicini ovisis o jednom trenutku. Treba imat i srece, a kad prodje po zlu tjesit se da je tako trebalo biti. Imala sam jednu krivu dijagnozu prije 15god i trudim se to gledati kao zivotnu skolu. Nije da lako, ali sutra je novi dan i nemojmo se svadjati koji doktor je bolji. Svi su dobri. Svi imaju zavrsen fax. Odradenu specijalizaciju. Imaju svi uspjesno odradene trudnoce i porode i imaju svi gresaka i ljudskih slabosti. Treba se nadati da cete dobiti najbolje od njih i u onom trenu kad mislite da rade protiv vas pozvat se na svoja prava.
Lijepo spavajte cure i mislite na kolica koja cete uskoro gurati

----------


## kismet

> Sousjecam sa svima koji su dozivjeli takve iskljucive izjave. Steta da nema neki predmet na faxu koji uci sousjecajnosti. Nije mi jasno kako im nije jasno da jedna od vecih istina je: nikad ne reci nikad.
> Zao mi je i za sve koji su dobili krivu terapiju. U medicini ovisis o jednom trenutku. Treba imat i srece, a kad prodje po zlu tjesit se da je tako trebalo biti. Imala sam jednu krivu dijagnozu prije 15god i trudim se to gledati kao zivotnu skolu. Nije da lako, ali sutra je novi dan i nemojmo se svadjati koji doktor je bolji. Svi su dobri. Svi imaju zavrsen fax. Odradenu specijalizaciju. Imaju svi uspjesno odradene trudnoce i porode i imaju svi gresaka i ljudskih slabosti. Treba se nadati da cete dobiti najbolje od njih i u onom trenu kad mislite da rade protiv vas pozvat se na svoja prava.
> Lijepo spavajte cure i mislite na kolica koja cete uskoro gurati


Veliki potpis, sretno cure !

----------


## red pepper

Jedno je toplina, a drugo prazne priče..Mislim, u prvom postupku dok sam još bila zelena i ništa nisam kužila me Vlašić uvjerio da je 9 stanični embrio najbolje što može biti, bolje od 8.staničnog i da sam sigurno trudna...Da bih naravno proučavanjem skužila da neparni broj uopće nije dobar i da moj embrio nije uopće ok već da je bolje imati 6. stanični nego 9.stanični...I ponadala sam se, šta ću lagati da nisam..a i bome sam bila šokirana kad naravno ništa od toga...E od tog dana Red je izučila mpo i nema više šanse da vjerujem što mi netko kaže samo na lijepe oči..

Kismet-čula sam da nije med i mlijeko na porodu,ali ja osobno sumnjam da bih imala problema s njim..ne može se netko baš samo za porod transformirati..ako je super do poroda i nakon poroda ne znam šta mu se mora desiti na porodu  :Smile: ..to je vjerojatno opet stvar očekivanja..

mala bebica- napisati će ti mirovanje ako ti treba..mene je uvijek pitao da li mi treba..ali ti mu naglasi da ti treba pa će dati.. Za SS je istina da je nema možda i 70% vremena..I to je loše jer te svaki put gleda drugi doktor i onda se na kraju ne zna tko pije tko plaća...to je mana definitivno..

----------


## dino84

Transfer obavljen, jedana savršena blastica je kod mene  :Smile:  Druga dva embrija će pustiti da se još malo razvijaju pa ih zamrznuti. I jedna novost za mene, osobno moram doći po informaciju koliko imam zamrznutih embrija. Pošto sam iz Pule, to mi je baš nelogično. Prije su obavještavali telefonom.

----------


## pak

dino84 super i sretno!
Da to što su ukinuli informacije telefonom uveliko otežava svima koji nisu iz Rijeke. Dodjes na et a eta nema i tako to. Gubljenje vremena, živaca i novaca bez potrebe. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## eryngium

Jeste probali pisati žalbu upravi KBC-a za te informacije?
Kakvo je bilo objašnjenje zašto nije moguće ništa saznati telefonski?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## fitnessgirl

Jutro  :Smile:  ja sam jucer bila kod dr.V. cekala 3h... kaze folikul 18mm, ovulacija kroz dan-dva.  Pitala sam ga za vaditi spol.hormone, rekao je da nema potrebe, ali ce mi napisati ako zelim pa da odem  :Smile:    ono sto me brine je, a nisam ga uspjela pitati... rekao mi je da na lijevom jajniku ne vidi folikule... i da razlog moze biti operacija end.ciste na njemu... e sad... ja sam 2.11.bila privatno na utz i dr mi je rekla da su mi jajnici super i da ima puno folikula... sto sam uostalom i ja sama vidjela... i ne samo taj put, vec i par puta prije jer se redovno kontroliram...  i poslao me na utz hsg... uf, malo me trta :/ rekao mi je da uzmem slob.dan... sta toliko boli?!  :Sad:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Transfer obavljen, jedana savršena blastica je kod mene  Druga dva embrija će pustiti da se još malo razvijaju pa ih zamrznuti. I jedna novost za mene, osobno moram doći po informaciju koliko imam zamrznutih embrija. Pošto sam iz Pule, to mi je baš nelogično. Prije su obavještavali telefonom.


Drzim fige!!!  :Smile:

----------


## dino84

> Jeste probali pisati žalbu upravi KBC-a za te informacije?
> Kakvo je bilo objašnjenje zašto nije moguće ništa saznati telefonski?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Nisam pisala, ali dobru ideju si mi dala. Ide mi pisanje žalbi  :Smile:  Meni su rekli da daju info samo osobno da ne bi došlo do manipulacije informacijama jer se svašta događa. E sad, tko mi mogao manipulirati s tim, stvarno ne znam.

----------


## red pepper

Sretno Dino! A ja ne kuzim zasto oni ne nazovu nakon zamrzavanja da kazu koliko su zamrznuli...mene je tako zvala biologica da mi kaze da ipak nista od jednog embrija kojeg su pustili do sestog dana..Po meni bi to bila normalna stvar,a i ne bi se trebali bojati nikakve manipulacije jer su osobni nazvali koga trebaju na njegov broj...ali ne da im se...

----------


## dino84

Red, tako su prije i radili. Zvali ako su zamrznuli, a ako nisu zvali značilo je da nisu ništa zamrznuli. Ali sad je ovako, od kada nemam pojma. Hvala!

----------


## red pepper

Ma vec dugo se ljudi zale na to...ali mislim da je glavni razlog da si zele skinuti tu obavezu s vrata.

----------


## maritas

Da, i ja sam shvatila tako. S obzirom da je dobar dio pregleda doktorica o tome aa mnom razgovarala, shvacam da je to problem.
Osobno mi je drago da je tako bilo jer mi je puno stvari jasnije, ali prebacivanje problematike na pacijente umjesto na ministarstvo zdravstva mislim da nije rjesenje.
A ovo za javljanje trebali bi rjesit na drugi nacin.
Dino ako pises zalbu, peedlozi da nas makar preporucenim pismom obavijeste(mozemo i mi platit troskove, uvijek je jeftinije nego ici u rijeku). Ja,sam osobno za mail i cini mi se da to je sasvim legalan nacin komunikacije.
Ja sam isto iz pule. Ako stignes, molim te napisi mi kako ides za rijeku, gdje parkiras, koliko vremena treba ujutro za stici od kuce do podruma. Malo sam izgubljena jos uvijek u svemu tome.
I naravno sretno  :Smile:  Neka nam se nova beba u gradu odmah ugnijezdi

----------


## pak

maritas neznam odgovore na ostala pitanja ali eto što se parkinga tiče ja sam se navikla parkirati kod željezničkog k. Uvijek smo našli parking,jeftinije nego u krugu bolnice a nije daleko.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## dino84

Maritas, dok nisam imala N. išla sam na fm busom, u 5 i po kreće iz Pule, u 7 je bio u Ri i uvijek bi mi stao na želježničkom. A za natrag bi hvatala bus ovisno kako sam bila gotova sa fm.

Ovaj put sam sve išla autom, trebalo mi oko sat i 10 min do bolnice, ovisno o prometu. Parkirala sam u bolnici, prvi sat je besplatan, nakon toga 10 kn. Ili na onom parkingu kraj bolnice, tamo je sat 6 kn.

Ako te još što zanima, slobodno pitaj. I hvala  :Smile:

----------


## maritas

Vec mi puno znaci da si rekla da se moze i busom. Mislila sam da bude prenaporno. I da stane blize bolnici.
Na zeljeznickom smo i mi parkirali, ali opet smo se vrtili u krug pjeske za naci ulaz u bolnicu. Morat cu taj dio bolje proucit.
Malo sam spor vozac pa ce mi trebat vise od sat i 10 min, ali drago mi je da nije guzva po cesti i da se moze brzo doci.

----------


## pak

maritas samo prijeđes cestu na semaforu i drži se lijeve strane. Nema pet minuta do podruma.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mala-bebica

Meni treba isto oko sat vremena, pićim autom, parkiram u ulici gdje se ulazi autom u bolnicu gdje je rampa. Parking je 4kn, gore sam za par minuta i naravno, uvijek se parking može nadoplatiti putem moba.

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro cure. Ja se uvijek parkiram na gornjem parkingu gdje je sat 6 kn. To mi je najblize jer ne moram ici kroz grad kad dolazim u bolnicu. Cekam M pa da krenemo opet. Koja je zadnja informacija do kada je dr V tu?

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Jutro cure. Ja se uvijek parkiram na gornjem parkingu gdje je sat 6 kn. To mi je najblize jer ne moram ici kroz grad kad dolazim u bolnicu. Cekam M pa da krenemo opet. Koja je zadnja informacija do kada je dr V tu?


 U petak mi je rekao da od 20.2. vise nije u ambulanti. 17.2. idem na utz hsg, ali ako jos uvijek budem imala stvari, prebacit ce me za 20 ili 21.2 ( ,,Negdje cu vas ubacit da to rjesimo prije nego odem")

----------


## CHIARA...

Tako sam i ja sad cula da mu je zadnji dan 21.02.  :Sad:

----------


## dino84

I meni je rekao da ako ću morati u postupak u 3. mjesecu da on neće biti tu. Uglavnom, jutros mi je dr. V. javio da na žalost, nemamo smrzlića. Tako da eto ipak ne moram dolaziti samo zbog te informacije.

Jučer mi je doktorica Sušanj radila transfer. Bilo je sve ok, jako je ljubazna i pristupačna, ali ja sam ipak odlučila za dr. M.

----------


## CHIARA...

Nadam se da ti nece niti trebati drugi doktor i da je ovaj postupak uspio. Kad vadis betu?

----------


## fusa

Bok cure! 
Nova sam ovdje, inace sam aktivna na drugim forumima,ali ovdje mi se svida jer sam nedavno postala dio "podruma" kako ga vi zovete  :Smile: .Dodijelili su me dr.V. i zadovoljna sam, ali sad cu morat mjenjati posto on ide... neznam jos kome bi isla...
Uglavnom prosli tjedan sam bila na uzv hsg, bilo mi je jako bolno, nisam popila prije nikakvu tabletu jer nisam znala sto ocekivati. Dr. je jedva zavrsio pregled jer sam se pocela frkati tamo na stolu i na kraju je ispalo da su mi jajovodi zacepljeni, nesto na kraju kontrast ne prolazi. Tako da sam dobila uputu da cim skupim papire(sljedeci ciklus) idem na ivf-et u prirodnom ciklusu. 
Prije hsg-a je bilo u planu da idem na inseminaciju jer je spermio ok, i kod mene na prvu sve ok, samo sto vec 3god nemozemo ostat trudni pa ocito nesto ne valja. Razlog zasto sam tako kasno krenula na MPO je HPV, s kojim sam se borila zadnjih 5god a prosle je godine dosao do CIN3/CIS pa sam morala prvo to rijesiti. I sad kad su mi nalazi konacno cisti krecemo u borbu.  Puno sam citala po forumima o prirodnom ivf-u i pripremam se vec na neuspijehe. Imate li mozda savijet koji ih doktor tu najbolje radi tj ima strpljenja za prirodnjake? 
Bas se raspisala :Wink:

----------


## CHIARA...

*Fusa* dobrodosla na forum. I ja sam kod dr V, a kad ode sam se odlucila za dr M. Hsg je i meni bio bolan, krenuli su mi jaki grcevi i kao da cu eksplodirati jer je sve pod pritiskom, ali izdrzala sam, isto bez tablete. Meni ga je obavila profesorica SS i iako me boljelo, sve je bilo prohodno. Sto se tice prirodnog ivf-a, ne bih rekla da oni bas ne uspijevaju. Ima puno cura kojima je uspjelo. Mi nismo uspjeli doci do transfera jer se jajna stanica nije oplodila, tako da iduci mjesec opet imamo prirodni ivf.  :Smile:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Bok cure! 
> Nova sam ovdje, inace sam aktivna na drugim forumima,ali ovdje mi se svida jer sam nedavno postala dio "podruma" kako ga vi zovete .Dodijelili su me dr.V. i zadovoljna sam, ali sad cu morat mjenjati posto on ide... neznam jos kome bi isla...
> Uglavnom prosli tjedan sam bila na uzv hsg, bilo mi je jako bolno, nisam popila prije nikakvu tabletu jer nisam znala sto ocekivati. Dr. je jedva zavrsio pregled jer sam se pocela frkati tamo na stolu i na kraju je ispalo da su mi jajovodi zacepljeni, nesto na kraju kontrast ne prolazi. Tako da sam dobila uputu da cim skupim papire(sljedeci ciklus) idem na ivf-et u prirodnom ciklusu. 
> Prije hsg-a je bilo u planu da idem na inseminaciju jer je spermio ok, i kod mene na prvu sve ok, samo sto vec 3god nemozemo ostat trudni pa ocito nesto ne valja. Razlog zasto sam tako kasno krenula na MPO je HPV, s kojim sam se borila zadnjih 5god a prosle je godine dosao do CIN3/CIS pa sam morala prvo to rijesiti. I sad kad su mi nalazi konacno cisti krecemo u borbu.  Puno sam citala po forumima o prirodnom ivf-u i pripremam se vec na neuspijehe. Imate li mozda savijet koji ih doktor tu najbolje radi tj ima strpljenja za prirodnjake? 
> Bas se raspisala


Mozes mi, molim te, opisati utz hsg, kako izgleda, koliko traje, jesi li ostala lezati neko vrijeme poslije?  Hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Ja ti mogu napisati kako je meni bilo. Znaci traje ti 10-15 minuta jer tu ima i pripreme prije postupka. Neces dobiti nista za bolove pa si mozes nesto popiti. Ja sam morala za taj postupak imati nalaz sedimentacije. Isto kao i na folikulometriji se prati sto se događa na utz. Pusti se kontrast (boja) prvo na jedan jajovod, a onda na drugi i gleda se dali prolazi kroz jajovode. Ako prolazi, super, a ako ne-negdje je zacepljeno. Bol traje 5 min dok je sve to dolje u tebi, a cim se to makne je ok. Nisam ostajala lezati nego sam se obukla i sjedila jos par min dok su mi napisali nalaz. Taj dan sam malo krvarila, ali to je normalno.

----------


## fusa

> Mozes mi, molim te, opisati utz hsg, kako izgleda, koliko traje, jesi li ostala lezati neko vrijeme poslije?  Hvala ti


Chiara je sve opisala. S tim da sam ja ostala lezati nekih 5do10min. I nisam uopce krvarila, malo su me žuljali jajnici taj dan kad sam hodala a drugi dan ko nova. Pošto oni ne mogu znati kako ces ti reagirati zato ti preporuce da uzmes dan slobodan ili ko u mom slucaju da netko dode s tobom jer ja imam dosta voznje do doma. Nemoras se bojati, vecinom je sve ok, popi tabletu za svaki slucaj da ti bude lakse ako ce boljeti. Ako boli vjeruj nije dugo :Smile: 
Hvala na dobrodoslici :D

----------


## fitnessgirl

Cure puno Vam hvala!  :Smile:  
Dobila sam uputnicu i za vadit hormone... u Poliklinici lijevo... zna li tko od koliko do koliko sati se moze doci i treba li biti na taste?

----------


## CHIARA...

Ja sam isla na taste. Nisam sigurna da li od 7 ili 7 i pol. Moj ti je savjet sto ranije jer ti je tamo strasna guzva...

----------


## sjuskica30

> Bok cure! 
> Nova sam ovdje, inace sam aktivna na drugim forumima,ali ovdje mi se svida jer sam nedavno postala dio "podruma" kako ga vi zovete .Dodijelili su me dr.V. i zadovoljna sam, ali sad cu morat mjenjati posto on ide... neznam jos kome bi isla...
> Uglavnom prosli tjedan sam bila na uzv hsg, bilo mi je jako bolno, nisam popila prije nikakvu tabletu jer nisam znala sto ocekivati. Dr. je jedva zavrsio pregled jer sam se pocela frkati tamo na stolu i na kraju je ispalo da su mi jajovodi zacepljeni, nesto na kraju kontrast ne prolazi. Tako da sam dobila uputu da cim skupim papire(sljedeci ciklus) idem na ivf-et u prirodnom ciklusu. 
> Prije hsg-a je bilo u planu da idem na inseminaciju jer je spermio ok, i kod mene na prvu sve ok, samo sto vec 3god nemozemo ostat trudni pa ocito nesto ne valja. Razlog zasto sam tako kasno krenula na MPO je HPV, s kojim sam se borila zadnjih 5god a prosle je godine dosao do CIN3/CIS pa sam morala prvo to rijesiti. I sad kad su mi nalazi konacno cisti krecemo u borbu.  Puno sam citala po forumima o prirodnom ivf-u i pripremam se vec na neuspijehe. Imate li mozda savijet koji ih doktor tu najbolje radi tj ima strpljenja za prirodnjake? 
> Bas se raspisala


Samo hrabro!!! Ja imam neprohodne jajovode i zato sam tu di jesam...
Ovo ti je kao i sve drugo;mjesečnica,porod,punkcija...sve smo različite i svaka ima drugačiju toleranciju na bol. Meni primjerice punkcija ne predstavlja ništa naspram ovog. Ja sam ležala tamo još 1,5h jer mi je poslije došlo loše...
Moja prijateljica koja ima neprohodne kaže da njoj nije bilo ništa strašno,a druga koja ima prohodne kaže da ju je vraški bolilo.
Nema pravila...bitno se što više opustiti (koliko je to moguće). Pripremi se na grčeve malo jače od menstrualnih i to je to...

----------


## CHIARA...

*Sjuskica* hoces li raditi test ranije ili cekati jos 2 tjedna do bete?

----------


## fusa

> Cure puno Vam hvala!  
> Dobila sam uputnicu i za vadit hormone... u Poliklinici lijevo... zna li tko od koliko do koliko sati se moze doci i treba li biti na taste?


Ja sam isto moram izvaditi hormone 3dc.  To nam ne radi soc ginekolog? Posto sam ja s otoka, jel moram dolaziti to raditi u Rijeku? Poliklinika lijevo? Jel to u KBC Rijeka ili? 
A ovi markeri na hepatitis C i B i HIV, di se to radi?
Puno tog neznam, sve mi je novo. Iscitala sam sve o IVF-u, sva iskustva, sve....

----------


## sjuskica30

> *Sjuskica* hoces li raditi test ranije ili cekati jos 2 tjedna do bete?


Svakako ću sačekati barem do 10.2. ( kalendarski trebam dobiti 8.2.)...a onda ću možda napraviti...Danas mi je tek 6dpt...
Ja sam već godinu dana na utrogestanima zbog jako niskog progesterona,ali inače sam na njima do 26dc pa neznam dali će mi utjecati na ciklus.
Inače,da pitaš mog muža,već bi ga radili...ajme kako je nestrpljiv!!!

----------


## CHIARA...

Utrogestan malo produzi ciklus. Ja sam nakon postupka na duphastonima i onda mi M kasni 4-5 dana.

----------


## sjuskica30

> Utrogestan malo produzi ciklus. Ja sam nakon postupka na duphastonima i onda mi M kasni 4-5 dana.


Da,sad jedino s obzirom da je moj organizam već navikao na njega u ovih godinu dana i sa njegovim uzimanjem ja i dalje imam ciklus od 28 dana,vidjet ćemo...
Ako dođe,još ću se malo družiti sa osobljem na kbc-u!!

----------


## sjuskica30

> Ja sam isto moram izvaditi hormone 3dc.  To nam ne radi soc ginekolog? Posto sam ja s otoka, jel moram dolaziti to raditi u Rijeku? Poliklinika lijevo? Jel to u KBC Rijeka ili? 
> A ovi markeri na hepatitis C i B i HIV, di se to radi?
> Puno tog neznam, sve mi je novo. Iscitala sam sve o IVF-u, sva iskustva, sve....


Meni je sve odradila moja soc.ginekologica...tj.dala mi uputnice za laboratorij di smo izvadili krv i ja i muž za markere i ja za hormone 3.dana!
Ona mi je odradila briseve i to je to...i onda kod nje podigneš sve nalaze!

----------


## CHIARA...

> Ja sam isto moram izvaditi hormone 3dc.  To nam ne radi soc ginekolog? Posto sam ja s otoka, jel moram dolaziti to raditi u Rijeku? Poliklinika lijevo? Jel to u KBC Rijeka ili? 
> A ovi markeri na hepatitis C i B i HIV, di se to radi?
> Puno tog neznam, sve mi je novo. Iscitala sam sve o IVF-u, sva iskustva, sve....


Ne znam da li mozes vaditi spolne hormone kod sebe na otoku. Ja sam isla na polikliniku 3 DC. Sto se tice markera na hepatitis C i B i HIV to smo MM i ja zajedno isli izvaditi na Mlaku-to je u blizini bolnice. Briseve sam radila kod moje ginekologice i nosila ih sama na Mlaku. Rh faktore smo vadili u poliklinici na katu.

----------


## fusa

hvala cure! idem u petak kod svoje ginekologice pa ću vidjeti što mogu obaviti tu a što ću morat u rijeku. Briseve i papu imam tako da sam barem nešto riješila :Grin: 
nekako sam nestrpljiva pa se ne mogu isčekati da krene sve to. Pokrili smo sad plodne dane poslje hsg-a, neznam jel bilo pametno, ako su mi stvarno neprohodni jajovodi, kolika je mogućnost da se neka rupica napravila, samo se nadam da se nije napravila tolika da dođe do vanmatrične trudnoće :Cekam: 
cure vama koje čekate betu držim :fige:  da bude + velik ko kuća!

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Ja sam isla na taste. Nisam sigurna da li od 7 ili 7 i pol. Moj ti je savjet sto ranije jer ti je tamo strasna guzva...


Okej, hvala ti  :Smile:  moram ici i sedimentaciju vaditi... za hssg. Mislite da je svejedno ako i to i hormone radim isti dan? Kad sam vec tamo.
Narucujem li se za utz hsg na odjelu hum.repr. gdje se i inace narucuje za preglede?

----------


## fusa

za uzv hsg se naručuješ telefonski. 1dc nazoveš i veliš da imaš uputnicu za hsg i onda ti oni vele kad da dođeš(do cca 10dc rade hsg)
moraš biti uporna kod zvanja jer dugo treba da ih se dobije :Coffee: 
a kad dobiš datum odeš kod svoje gin da ti da uputnicu i sve nalaze ako već nisu kod tebe i ona ti da i uputnicu da vadiš krv(sedimentaciju) - taj nalaz ti je gotov isti dan. Ja sam vadila krv dan prije hsg-a

----------


## maritas

Cure, mozete i skenirati uputnicu i poslat mailom. Ja sam tako za prvi pregled. Mislim da im je trebalo 26h da mi odgovore. Mail je ivf@kbc—rijeka.hr
Ja sam sa sefom u kancelariji pa mi je tesko ih dobiti telefonom jer sam rijetko sama

----------


## mala-bebica

Maritas, kada krećeš sa stimulacijom tj. kada bi trebala dobiti? Što ćeš uzimati?

----------


## fitnessgirl

> za uzv hsg se naručuješ telefonski. 1dc nazoveš i veliš da imaš uputnicu za hsg i onda ti oni vele kad da dođeš(do cca 10dc rade hsg)
> moraš biti uporna kod zvanja jer dugo treba da ih se dobije
> a kad dobiš datum odeš kod svoje gin da ti da uputnicu i sve nalaze ako već nisu kod tebe i ona ti da i uputnicu da vadiš krv(sedimentaciju) - taj nalaz ti je gotov isti dan. Ja sam vadila krv dan prije hsg-a


imam uputnicu za hssg i za sedimentaciju. Dr.V.mi je rekao da dodem 17.2 jer misli da ce mi do tad stvari biti gotove....ako ne,onda 20-21.2. Tako da cu ipak ici osobno naruciti se jer dobijem slom zivaca kad ih zovem

----------


## maritas

> Maritas, kada krećeš sa stimulacijom tj. kada bi trebala dobiti? Što ćeš uzimati?


U 3 mj. trebala bi dobiti oko 01.03-eg.
preskacemo 2mj da skupimo sve papire, a i da se malo oporavim od stresa na poslu, gripe i pomirimo sa tim da nam treba pomoc.
ne znam napamet sto cu dobivati(papiri mi kuci). znam da su injekcije i da ih moram ici uzeti u rijeku kod njih (nisu mi odmah dali jer mi je trebala nova D1 uputnica za to). Nosit cu sve papire oko 15.02-og glavnoj sestri.

jucer sam izvadila markere i imam pitanje: sto ako oni nisu u redu? hipotetski je moguce da imamo nesto pozitivno od toga. malo me strah sada toga

----------


## mala-bebica

Stvarno ne znam što u tom slučaju, nisam imala prilike sa nikim o tome pričati, pitala nisam, a srećom uvijek je sve bilo savršeno...

----------


## mala-bebica

Znači mi ćemo zajedno ići jer i ja bi trebala oko 1.3. dobiti, samo ja u prirodni...

----------


## maritas

Obavezno se onda cujemo.
Lakse je podijeliti cekanje sa nekim  :Smile:

----------


## sjuskica30

> U 3 mj. trebala bi dobiti oko 01.03-eg.
> preskacemo 2mj da skupimo sve papire, a i da se malo oporavim od stresa na poslu, gripe i pomirimo sa tim da nam treba pomoc.
> ne znam napamet sto cu dobivati(papiri mi kuci). znam da su injekcije i da ih moram ici uzeti u rijeku kod njih (nisu mi odmah dali jer mi je trebala nova D1 uputnica za to). Nosit cu sve papire oko 15.02-og glavnoj sestri.
> 
> jucer sam izvadila markere i imam pitanje: sto ako oni nisu u redu? hipotetski je moguce da imamo nesto pozitivno od toga. malo me strah sada toga


Hipotetski je,ali ne smiješ se unaprijed zamarati time. Mi smo prvo podigli muževe i sve negativno...ja onako super,onda je i moje...kad ono ja imam pozitivna antitijela na hepatis...
Dobro pa se sjećam da sam u osnovnoj cjepljena protiv hepatitisa i očito uspješno.
Samo su me tražili potvrdu da se vidi da je to od cjepljenja,a ne od kontakta s bolesti...Trebalo mi je tjedan dana da nađem sposobnu osobu na školskoj medici koja je bila voljna zaviriti u računalo i ispuniti mi novu knjižicu imunizacije!
Živim u Poreču,humana u Rijeci,a ja iz Bjelovara...komplikacija oko jednog papira...no to je valjda naša realnost!

----------


## dino84

Tako je bilo i kod nas, samo obrnuto. Kod mene sve negativno, a kod MM pozitivni markeri na hepatitis. Isto smo samo prilozili iskaznicu imunizacije.

Off topic, *sjuskica* i mi smo iz Bj  :Smile:

----------


## maritas

> Tako je bilo i kod nas, samo obrnuto. Kod mene sve negativno, a kod MM pozitivni markeri na hepatitis. Isto smo samo prilozili iskaznicu imunizacije.
> 
> Off topic, *sjuskica* i mi smo iz Bj


dobro da sma pitala.
ja sam radila cjepljnje (jer imam mini tetovazu), ali ne znam kako cu to dokazati jer sam je odradila u zagrebu prije 15 godina kad sam bila na faxu.
o boze  :Sad: 
molim te sjuskica, napisi mi detaljnije kako je islo kod tebe. može netko to isčitati iz nalaza? ici cu kod doktorice da vidim da li mi to pise u kartonu, iako sumnjam jer mislim da nism prenijela karton iz zagreba u pulu. tada su studenti mogli imati dva kartona ako nisu studirali u maticnom mjestu

----------


## dino84

Mislim da Zavod za javno zdravstvo mora imati podatke o cijepljenju. Mi smo iskaznicu imunizacije dobili od školske medicine, ali pošto ti nisi cijepljena u školi možda da pokušaš njih pitati.

----------


## maritas

uff. radila sam to u zagrebu u studentskoj poliklinici. ako mi nije u kartonu, tesko cu dokazati jer nemam nikakvu iskaznicu. te godine je zagreb bio oblijepljen jumbo plakatima za cijepljenje i sjecam se da sam zato isla se cjepiti.
mozda cuvaju te kartone u poliklinici pa posaljem nekoga po njega. sigurna sam da je ginekoloski ostao tamo i nikad ga nisu proslijedili novoj ginekologici.
jedva cekam kraj radnog vremena da mogu do doktorice

----------


## sjuskica30

Da,mi koji smo cjepljeni u školi smo digli knjižicu imunizacije na školskoj medicini.
Za sve mora postojati evidencija. Kao što ti kaže dino,Zavod za javno zdravstvo(medicina rada) bi trebali imati podatke o cjepljenju. Ili jednostavno da nazoveš tu polikliniku i objasniš da ti treba potvrda!

----------


## sjuskica30

A mozes i sacekati prvo da se vidi dali je cjepljenje uopće bilo uspješno i dali su stvorena antitijela. 
Meni je dr.V rekao da je njemu iz nalaza skroz jasno da sam ja zdrava i da imam antitijela,ali da onima iznad njega treba potvrda!!

----------


## sjuskica30

> Tako je bilo i kod nas, samo obrnuto. Kod mene sve negativno, a kod MM pozitivni markeri na hepatitis. Isto smo samo prilozili iskaznicu imunizacije.
> 
> Off topic, *sjuskica* i mi smo iz Bj


Ozbiljno???? Aaaa fora!
Inače kako si ti? Sad si 5dpt?!

----------


## dino84

Sjuskica, dobro sam. Da, danas mi je 5dnt. Za 5 dana planiram raditi test ako izdržim do tada. Nemam apsolutno nikakvih simptoma.

Kako si ti? Planiraš raditi test ili ćeš čekati betu?

----------


## sjuskica30

> Sjuskica, dobro sam. Da, danas mi je 5dnt. Za 5 dana planiram raditi test ako izdržim do tada. Nemam apsolutno nikakvih simptoma.
> 
> Kako si ti? Planiraš raditi test ili ćeš čekati betu?


Haha,i ti si jedna od nestrpljivih! Ali dobro,ti si imala transfer peti dan pa možeš prije...Ja nisam neki pobornik ranih testova,ako ne dođe vještica možda tamo oko 10.2.
Kao što rekoh gore,koristim utrogestane već 13mjeseci i stiže mi 28dc...pa sad ćemo vidjeti...
Ja sam na 50-50 sa očekivanjima;voljela bih da bude,ali ne nadam se nešto posebno da će biti plusića...valjda sam navikla da jednostavno sve ide težim putem.

Meni je sutra 8dpt...od 2dpt umirem od bolova u leđima,ali umirem...imam dolje grčeve...spavam tri puta dnevno,grudi me ubijaju i imam valunge;što je meni normalno dok sam pod utrogestanom!

----------


## maritas

Bila kod doktorice. Rekla da ne brinem jer se iz rezultata vidi tko je cijepljen, a tko ne.
Doktorica uopce nema moj karton, a u zagrebu ga danas ne mogu naci. Mozda sutra kad dodje starija sestra se sjeti gdje bi mogao biti. Jako su bili ljubazni. Pogotovo teta na porti koja je odmah po faxu skuzila koja mi je mogla biti doktorica. Ja se ne sjecam ni da je bila zensko.
Btw. Moja ginekologica je izgubila moje rezultate pape i optuzila mene, ali kad dodje ponovni nalaz nece mi dati original jer ne smije. Gdje je tu logika?!
Hoce mi priznat kopiju u rijeci?

----------


## dino84

Maritas, ja sam uvijek nosila kopiju pape. Zadnji put sam čak donijela i kopiju nalaza briseve. Sve je bilo ok. Meni je dr. V. rekao da on po nalazu vidi da je MM cijepljen, ali mu treba dokaz.

Sjuskica, jesam, jako sam nestrpljiva i dani mi strašno sporo prolaze. I još ova kiša pa ne mogu nigdje, grozno. Dok sam koristila utrogestane tj. crinone, nikada nisam dobila mengu dok nisam prestala s terapijom.

Ovi tvoji simptomi jako lijepo zvuče i nadam se da ćemo obje ugledati veliki plus  :Smile:  Ja ni u dobitnom postupku nisam imala nikakvih simptoma, ali ovaj put me baš neka negativa drži. Baš me je strah nadati se.

----------


## mala-bebica

Mene su tražili da sve iskopiram od nalaza, tako da nije problem

----------


## sjuskica30

Maritas,nisam stručnjak,ali mislim da ti je doktorica u krivu. Iz nalaza se,ukoliko su antitijela pozitivna,ne može iščitati dali je osoba uspješno cijepljena ili je u doticaju s bolešću stekla stekla antitijela (oduprijela se bolesti).
Sad zašto je njima bitno na koji su način stvorena,ne znam. 
Meni su također izgubili nalaz pape,ali su mi iz laboratorija di je rađen samo faksirali kopiju kod doktorice.
Također su mi izgubili nalaz HIV-a,pa je laboratorij poslao kopiju ponovo doktorici i ta je u Rijeci. Tako da nemaš brige za to...

Dino, ja se ne nadam...pa me pozitivno iznenadi...jesi nas vidjela na dan transfera kad sam izasla sa viješću da se oplodio? Došli smo s mišlju da ni treći puta ništa kad eto...
A sad kako bude! Ja sam zadovoljna što smo došli i do transfera!!!

----------


## maritas

Trebala si me pustiti da se nadam da ce se sve lako rjesiti. 
Ako mi ne nadju karton(a to cu znati tek u popodnevnoj smjeni) ne znam sto cu. Jer je mala nada da ce ga naci kad nisu jucer.
To nam sve moze odgoditi ili jos gore otkazati

----------


## maritas

Sjetila se jos jedne utjehe. Ako sam pozitivna moja doktorica mi mora onda dati uputnicu za lijecenje pretpostavljam kod infektologa. Mozda on da nalaz da je sve ok. Ili ce me staviti na lijecenje sto je besmisleno. Poslije svakog pozitivnog nalaza ide i dijagnoza kod specijaliste, pa valjda i u ovom slucaju.
Izludit cu do cetvrtka i rezultata.
Sad mi nas postupak izgleda tako daleko

----------


## sjuskica30

Ajojjj nije mi bila namjera da se tako osjećaš....vidim da je dino imala istu situaciju pa je morala donijeti dokaz...
ali mora postojati evidencija o tome negdje!!!! Ne brini!!!

----------


## maritas

> Ajojjj nije mi bila namjera da se tako osjećaš....vidim da je dino imala istu situaciju pa je morala donijeti dokaz...
> ali mora postojati evidencija o tome negdje!!!! Ne brini!!!


znam da nije  :Smile:  Sve ok  :Smile: 
moram izdrazati do popodne i nadati se da ce naci karton. 2003-te godine sam prestala biti njihov pacijent.
ne znam kako me doktorica nije upozorila da sam trebala i karton donijeti.
bas cudan splet okolnosti.
ja se nadam da ce ili moja doktorica ili neko sa infektologije (ili je to gatroentologija) biti voljan dati nalaz.
neku uputnicu cu valjda dobiti

----------


## mala-bebica

Maritas, ajde vi lijepo odite napraviti nalaze ako već niste i ne trči pred rudo, vjerujem da će biti se ok i da će se rješiti. Ne vjerujem da baš ne možeš u postupak ako si zdrava a nekada davno je nešto bilo. Možeš i pitati humanu za savjet i šta ako... ali nemoj toliko brzati, imaš dovoljno vremena, skoro mjesec dana

----------


## bubekica

Maritas, oprosti sto upadam na temu, ali pokusat cu te utjesiti.
Cak i ako slucajno jesi hepatitis pozitivna, to nije prepreka za postupak. Takvi postupci se rade u petrovoj i na vuk vrhovcu (za ostale klinike nemam info), najcesce u odredjeno doba godine, na vuku je to cesto bio prosinac. Sretno!

----------


## pak

maritas pa kako ti glase nalazi. Pozitivna antitjela na koji hepatitis, i koje su vrijednosti?
Meni su bila pozitivna antitjela na hep. B. Ustrtala sam se,mm sve ok, ponovila nalaze više puta.  Jednom su u tim ponavljanja došli i negativni nalazi pa je moja dr.opce  prakse jer sam ja digla halabuku oko toga napisala mi uputnicu za gastroenterologa. Po nalazima je iz prve bilo vidljivo da sam nekad davno davno bila u doticaju sa virusom i stekla imunitet. Uglavnom obavila gastroenterologa, potvrdio je sve što je i moja dr. rekla, meni dosta da se oko toga više ne nerviram. Tri pitanja kod gastrica su bila: tetovaže, nemam. Operacije nisam imala, i gdje sam išla zubaru.
Evo odradila sam nakon toga  9 postupaka što u KBC u što privatno. I osim moje soc. gin. niko nije ni trepnuo na nalaze. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

> maritas pa kako ti glase nalazi. Pozitivna antitjela na koji hepatitis, i koje su vrijednosti?
> Meni su bila pozitivna antitjela na hep. B. Ustrtala sam se,mm sve ok, ponovila nalaze više puta.  Jednom su u tim ponavljanja došli i negativni nalazi pa je moja dr.opce  prakse jer sam ja digla halabuku oko toga napisala mi uputnicu za gastroenterologa. Po nalazima je iz prve bilo vidljivo da sam nekad davno davno bila u doticaju sa virusom i stekla imunitet. Uglavnom obavila gastroenterologa, potvrdio je sve što je i moja dr. rekla, meni dosta da se oko toga više ne nerviram. Tri pitanja kod gastrica su bila: tetovaže, nemam. Operacije nisam imala, i gdje sam išla zubaru.
> Evo odradila sam nakon toga  9 postupaka što u KBC u što privatno. I osim moje soc. gin. niko nije ni trepnuo na nalaze. 
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Srce si  :Smile: 
ja sam tek izvadila markere, ali nisam jos dobila rezultate. a kako m je sadasnja doktorica opće prakse potvrdila da cu biti pozitivna, potrcala sm pred rudo i uhvatila me panika.
dakle, ako sam pozitivna to je samo od cjepljenja jer kad su mi prethodnih godina vadili krv za medicinu rada, jetrene probe su mi bile ok. 
cure hvala na utjesi i informacijama.
divne ste  :Smile:

----------


## fusa

Cure a koliko se ceka na te nalaze(hiv,hepatitis, krvana grupa)?Ja sam danas isla pitati kod svoje gin i oni meni vade krv tu, ali salju u Rijeku. Pa da ne bude cekanje isto ko za papu, 2mj

----------


## maritas

> Cure a koliko se ceka na te nalaze(hiv,hepatitis, krvana grupa)?Ja sam danas isla pitati kod svoje gin i oni meni vade krv tu, ali salju u Rijeku. Pa da ne bude cekanje isto ko za papu, 2mj


nije toliko. u puli je papa 2-3 mj :D
moj decko je isao danas vaditi i rekli su mu da dodje drugi pon.
meni su rekli 8 dana.

----------


## fusa

Hvala ti! 
Ima nas ovdje vise koje startamo  :Smile: 
Nadam se da ce nam biti uspjesni odma prvi postupci.

----------


## CHIARA...

Zovem humanu i nikako ih dobiti. Cijelo vrijeme je zauzeto...
Dino, Sjuskica ima li novosti?

----------


## sjuskica30

Chiara,znam da već znaš,ali i za druge...
Jutros,11dnt plusić!!
Još ne vjerujem,nakon svega da se nama to dogodi nakon prvog transfera...

----------


## CHIARA...

Cestitam i na ovoj temi.  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

> Chiara,znam da već znaš,ali i za druge...
> Jutros,11dnt plusić!!
> Još ne vjerujem,nakon svega da se nama to dogodi nakon prvog transfera...


Čestitam! Nek bude školski do kraja!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## fusa

sjuskica30 čestitam! to je baš lijepo čuti kad nekom uspije :Klap: 
htijela sam vas pitati za vađenje hormona 3dc, dali to mogu napraviti taj ciklus kad idem u postupak? hoće li nalazi biti gotovi?
ja sad skupljam nalaze koji mi trebaju za ivf u prirodnom ciklusu, ali pošto sam bila kod dok. V. , a njega nema više, neznam hoće me htijet uzeti ovaj ciklus...da zovem 1.dc pa se naručim za folikulimetriju? jel tako to ide?

----------


## CHIARA...

Dr V je jos tu do 21.2. Kad bi trebala dobiti M? Ja se vise ne sjecam koliko sam cekala te nalaze, ali bih se svakako narucila na folikulometriju. Ako ti ovulacija nije prerano ces uspjeti skupiti nalaze.

----------


## sjuskica30

> sjuskica30 čestitam! to je baš lijepo čuti kad nekom uspije
> htijela sam vas pitati za vađenje hormona 3dc, dali to mogu napraviti taj ciklus kad idem u postupak? hoće li nalazi biti gotovi?
> ja sad skupljam nalaze koji mi trebaju za ivf u prirodnom ciklusu, ali pošto sam bila kod dok. V. , a njega nema više, neznam hoće me htijet uzeti ovaj ciklus...da zovem 1.dc pa se naručim za folikulimetriju? jel tako to ide?


Hvala!
Ja sam hormone 3d radila taj ciklus kad sam išla u postupak. 8dc prva folikulometrija.
Kod nas se nalazi čekaju tjedan dana,tako da sam im na drugu folikulometriju donijela nalaze.Samo sam sestri objasnila da sam ih vadila i da će biti kod njih za dva dana!

----------


## fusa

hvala cure! tako sam i ja mislila na drugu folikulimetriju donijet sve ako ne uspijem do prve skupiti. Moram dobiti sad 13.2., a ovulacije su mi 14dc ili 15dc. Danas smo muž i ja vadili krv za krvnu grupu i hepatitis. To ću sama skupiti u Rijeci jer ako čekam da mi pošalju na Lošinj, neću ući u postupak do ljeta :Coffee:  . Rezultate pape čekam već 2mj i 10 dana :Raspa:  Neću uspijet kod dr V, ali i bolje da usred postupka ne mjenjam doktora. A da ih zovem onda 1dc da se naručim za folikulimetriju i odmah odaberem doktora? jeste vi već odabrale, ili tek poslje 21.2. ?

----------


## CHIARA...

Fusa ja sam u prvi postupak inseminacije isla bez nalaza papa testa jer sam ga cekala oko 3 mj, a prosla papa je bila u redu. Sve druge nalaze sam imala osim papa testa. Ja cu ovih dana na prvu fm pa cu odmah reci da me stave kod dr M, a bit cu kod dr V dok je tu.

----------


## mala-bebica

Čestitam na plusiću, lijepo je čuti da nekom ipak uspije iz prve!!!  :Smile: 
Što se tiče hormona 3dc, zar nećete odmah u istom ciklusu vaditi progesteron na 21dc, kako ćete to ukoliko imate punkciju? Jer kada je punkcija onda uzimamo progesteron u Utrićima ili Crinone gelu pa mislim da vam nalaz nije mjerodavan

----------


## CHIARA...

Ja nisam vadila progesteron 21 dc. Ne znam o cemu ovisi da netko vadi, a netko ne.

----------


## mala-bebica

Ne znam ni ja, ali tražio me bio dr. V kada sam bila na prvim konzultacijama sve u kompletu kako sam i imala. Uvijek i ranije kada sam vadila hormone 3-5dc sam dobivala uputnicu i za progesteron 21dc

----------


## CHIARA...

Spolne hormone sam vadila samo jednom-3 DC i tada sam bila kod profesorice SS, nije me trazila progesteron 21 DC i vise nisam ponavljala taj nalaz.

----------


## fusa

ja isto nisam dobila uputnicu da vadim progesteron na 21dc. Ali ni ne piše na onom papiru koji ti da što sve treba za ivf od nalaza... Možda nam ovisi o  dijagnozi :Unsure:  pa nas tako šalju...

----------


## CHIARA...

Mislim da nije toliko bitno izvaditi progesteron jer nakon svakog postupka prepisu duphaston ili utrogestan.

----------


## maritas

Sjuskica cestitam  :Smile: 
ja panicarila previse unaprijed. svi markeri mi negativni  :Smile: 
i menzis jos nisam dobila (nisam trudna, test je negativan, a i doktorica mi rekla da je jajna stanica "umrla"), ali mi je drago da mi se produzio ciklus (sad je na min 27 dana), a bio je na 25 dana

----------


## sjuskica30

> Sjuskica cestitam 
> ja panicarila previse unaprijed. svi markeri mi negativni 
> i menzis jos nisam dobila (nisam trudna, test je negativan, a i doktorica mi rekla da je jajna stanica "umrla"), ali mi je drago da mi se produzio ciklus (sad je na min 27 dana), a bio je na 25 dana


Hvala Maritas!!
Eto vidiš da je sve prošlo ok! Samo polako,korak po korak i sve će doći na svoje mjesto!!

----------


## maritas

Hvala  :Smile: 
Mislim da se progesteron ne vadi jer taj 21—i dan nije svima isti. On bi trebao biti 7 dana nakon ovulacije, a to je tesko pogoditi.
A i debljina endometrija isto pokazuje stanje progesterona, a to ultrazvukom prate.
Bar sam tako ja to razumijela

----------


## mala-bebica

Zato je meni gin dao da vadim 21 dc i poslije svakih 7 dana dok m ne dođe, to je pravilo kada nisu ciklusi 28 dana

----------


## CHIARA...

*Sjuskica* kad su te narucili za prvi pregled? Ja uskoro krecem na novi pokusaj.

----------


## sjuskica30

> *Sjuskica* kad su te narucili za prvi pregled? Ja uskoro krecem na novi pokusaj.


Chiara,nisam se naručila! Čekam 16.2. i vađenje bete!
A ionako me neće naručiti prije 7-8 tjedna...

----------


## CHIARA...

Onda 16.12. sa pozitivnom betom ides do humane i narucis se.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sjuskica30

> Onda 16.12. sa pozitivnom betom ides do humane i narucis se.


Još ne vjerujem da se to meni događa...
Želim i tebi i svi curama ovdje to što prije...
Nadam se da je već sljedeći postupak tvoj!!!

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala ti. Sad se nadam da ce doci do transfera jer se prosli put nije oplodila.

----------


## mala-bebica

*Chiara* ti ideš u drugi prirodni ili? Sorry ako nisam popratila. Koliko još brojiš do postupka?

----------


## CHIARA...

Mala-bebica idem u drugi prirodni drugi tjedan. Ti?

----------


## mala-bebica

Isto, ali tek u 3.mj.

----------


## CHIARA...

Jesi se odlucila kod koga ces nastaviti posto je dr V jos kratko tu.

----------


## mala-bebica

Jesam, kao i ti  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Mogu ti samo reci da ce mi bas faliti dr V. Dr M mi se cini dosta rezerviran i ozbiljan...

----------


## mala-bebica

Nakon dr. V s njim sam se dosta susretala i stekla isti dojam, ali dobro, možda nam bude uspješno. I meni će faliti, njegov optimizam, ipak mi znači i dobro dođe u svom tom putu, ali što je tu je

----------


## mala-bebica

*Chiara* jesi li već ranije dogovorila za novi prirodni ili samo ćeš se naručiti bez dogovora?

----------


## CHIARA...

Odmah na punkciji smo se dogovorili ako ne uspije da opet idemo u prirodni ivf.

----------


## mala-bebica

Ti si nedavno krenula u mpo vode?

----------


## mala-bebica

Iako vidim da imaš puno postova ovdje  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Evo skoro godinu i pol smo u mpo vodama...

----------


## fusa

jutro cure! evo mene moja M zeznula, nije došla jučer, vjerojatno će danas i sad ne mogu ovdje na otoku ići vaditi hormone 3dc nego moram u Rijeku. Jel se to treba ići na tašte? Dali znate gdje se tamo u bolnici to radi i od koliko do koliko rade?

----------


## CHIARA...

Ja za sve idem na taste, nemam pojma da li mozes jesti prije ovog vađenja krvi. Ides na polikliniku. To ti je zgrada preko puta humane reprodukcije. Posto ti je tamo uvijek guzva, dođi oko 7 jer ces se nacekati. Sto prije dođes, prije ces biti gotova. Imas onaj aparat sa rednim brojevima pa to cim dođes uzmi.

----------


## maritas

> jutro cure! evo mene moja M zeznula, nije došla jučer, vjerojatno će danas i sad ne mogu ovdje na otoku ići vaditi hormone 3dc nego moram u Rijeku. Jel se to treba ići na tašte? Dali znate gdje se tamo u bolnici to radi i od koliko do koliko rade?


http://www.synlab.hr/usluge/pacijent...lnih-zlijezda/
tu pise da se ne mora nataste,
ali ja ne bi vise od vode pila.
zato jer se mora biti smiren, pa ako popijes kavu ili nesto stimulirajuce da ti ne skoce vrijednosti

----------


## fusa

hvala vam cure, 
mislim da ću ja morati nešto jesti i popiti kavu, jer da bi stigla u 7 tamo moram na trajekt u 5h a do trajekta mi treba 1h , tako da se moram probuditi oko 3h u noći :gaah:  , druga mi je opcija da naknap dođem u8h, a tad mi je buđenje oko5h...nema veze, barem ću se ići naručiti odma za folikulimetriju i odabrati doktora...još neznam koga ću...

----------


## maritas

> hvala vam cure, 
> mislim da ću ja morati nešto jesti i popiti kavu, jer da bi stigla u 7 tamo moram na trajekt u 5h a do trajekta mi treba 1h , tako da se moram probuditi oko 3h u noći , druga mi je opcija da naknap dođem u8h, a tad mi je buđenje oko5h...nema veze, barem ću se ići naručiti odma za folikulimetriju i odabrati doktora...još neznam koga ću...


zovi kbc i pitaj kad mozes doci.
ja sam isla u 9.30. i to lijepo je bila subota tako da nije bilo nikog.
s tim da su meni rekli i nesto o tome koliko od budenja moram doci.
kako god, mislim da ti je to samo proforma jer ti je ionako odobren postupak, tako da se nemoj previse zamarati

----------


## fusa

sad sam nešto pročitala da trebam biti budna barem2,3 sata i smirena...uh, kad ja s autom uđem u Rijeku baš ću biti mirna :Laughing: 
riješiti ću to u četvrtak pa idemo dalje...javim se
 hvala vam puno na info.

----------


## mala-bebica

Fusa, moraš biti budna minimalno 2 sata, pa kada dođeš tamo miruješ još pola sata pa budeš mirna i tako fino mirna vadiš krv  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## maritas

> Fusa, moraš biti budna minimalno 2 sata, pa kada dođeš tamo miruješ još pola sata pa budeš mirna i tako fino mirna vadiš krv


drugim rijecima, kreni ti lijepo danas i spavaj u nekom wellnesu u opatiji, pa sutra lagano vaditi krv  :Grin: 
sala mala, nemoj zamjeriti.
ja na tvom mjestu ne bi brinula. nisi nesto bolesna da mozes ti rezim vadenja krvi dramaticno pobrkati rezultate. i drugim zenama pobrka guzva u autobusu, ili vode djecu ujutro u vrtic. ili se posvadaju sa muzem.
tesko je dobiti idealne uvjete

----------


## fusa

:Laughing:  nešto sam mislila da bi mogla  na wellnes, idem sad pitati doktoricu hoće mi zdrastveno to pokriti...bilo bi baš lijepo od njih da nas malo i tako maze, više beba bi se rodilo :lool: 
ma da tako sam i mislila, krenuti ću u 4h pa ću tamo u čekaoni meditirati.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> nešto sam mislila da bi mogla  na wellnes, idem sad pitati doktoricu hoće mi zdrastveno to pokriti...bilo bi baš lijepo od njih da nas malo i tako maze, više beba bi se rodilo
> ma da tako sam i mislila, krenuti ću u 4h pa ću tamo u čekaoni meditirati.


Kad ides? Ja u petak

----------


## fusa

Ja cu sutra. A sljedeci tjedan bi trebala jos 2,3 puta doc na folikulimetriju a nadam se i punkciju i onda transfer... sve bi ja :D
Fitnessgirl sto ti ides radit u petak? Vaditi hormone ili?

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Ja cu sutra. A sljedeci tjedan bi trebala jos 2,3 puta doc na folikulimetriju a nadam se i punkciju i onda transfer... sve bi ja :D
> Fitnessgirl sto ti ides radit u petak? Vaditi hormone ili?


Dada. Taman ce mi biti 3dc

----------


## fusa

Evo me ispred poliklinike, poljubila vrata..tek ce u7 otvoriti vrata.

----------


## fusa

bila na kraju prva na redu i nalazi gotovi u 11h, tako da sam sve obavila i uspijela se naručiti za folikulimetriju u utorak. Uspijet ću sve nalaze skupiti :Grin: 
jedino nisam saznala kod kojeg ću doktora jer me sestra brzo sprašila van pošto sam došla u 8h kad su tek počeli raditi :Embarassed: 
ali nema veze, bitno da ja krenem u ivf

----------


## CHIARA...

U utorak ces saznati kod koga ces doktora biti. Bitno da si uspjela srediti nalaze, a za drugo cemo lako. Ako meni ne uspije ovaj postupak, morat cu se kod novog doktora naruciti na konzultacije da vidimo za dalje.

----------


## CHIARA...

> Chiara,nisam se naručila! Čekam 16.2. i vađenje bete!
> A ionako me neće naručiti prije 7-8 tjedna...


Kolika je beta?

----------


## sjuskica30

> Kolika je beta?


Nemam pojma,nije mi dala uputnicu doktorica za Pulu i vadila sam je u Poreču.
Sad moram čekati nalaz 5-7 dana.

----------


## fusa

CHIARA u kojoj si ti fazi postupka?

----------


## fusa

cure imam pitanje (opet :Grin: ) dali za svaku folikulimetriju moram po uputnicu kod svoje ginekologice? ja sam mislila ici i odma da mi da putni nalog...

----------


## CHIARA...

Fusa treba ti D1 uputnica. Ona vrijedi godinu dana i tebi pokriva sve-fm, punkcije, transfere. Obavezno si pripremi to za prvu fm jer mene prvi put nisu primili kad sam dosla na fm nego sam drugi dan dosla s uputnicom.

----------


## fusa

ajoj hvala, to nisam znala.

----------


## CHIARA...

*Fusa* sutra je fm?
*Sjuskica* ajme pa kako tako dugo? Pa to je kao da cekas briseve. Kad sam zadnji put vadila betu, nalaz je bio isti dan u 1 gotov.

----------


## fitnessgirl

Curke! Ja sam u utorak na utz hssg kod dr.Vlasica... Pitanjce... da uzmem nesto za bol prije i sta?

----------


## CHIARA...

E ovako. Ja sam uzela kad sam isla prvi put. Međutim profesorica me pregledala i zakljucila da imam dosta slobodne tekucine u douglasu i da ne moze obaviti HSG jer se nece dobro vidjeti. Drugi mjesec sam obavila pregled, ali nisam uzela nista za bolove jer nisam znala hoce li pregleda biti. Prvi put sam uzela sumece granule ibuprofena.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> E ovako. Ja sam uzela kad sam isla prvi put. Međutim profesorica me pregledala i zakljucila da imam dosta slobodne tekucine u douglasu i da ne moze obaviti HSG jer se nece dobro vidjeti. Drugi mjesec sam obavila pregled, ali nisam uzela nista za bolove jer nisam znala hoce li pregleda biti. Prvi put sam uzela sumece granule ibuprofena.


A zasto si imala dosta slob.tekucine u doug.? Kako i kad dolazi do toga?

----------


## fusa

Jesam  :Smile:  sutra sam na dogovoru za ivf kod doktorice Susanj, a nadam se da ce mi odma obaviti folikulimetriju da mozemo iskoristiti ovaj ciklus...
Fitnessgirl, ja nisam nista popila i bilo mi zao jer bi mozda bolje izdrzala, mozes popiti nesto , biti ce ti lakse. Sretno!

----------


## CHIARA...

> A zasto si imala dosta slob.tekucine u doug.? Kako i kad dolazi do toga?


Ne bih ti znala odgovor. Meni je rekla da je normalno da ima te slobodne tekucine. Kod mene je bilo malo vise, a zasto, ne znam.
*Fusa* meni je uvijek obavljena fm na konzultacijama pa mislim da ce i tebi tako biti.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Jesam  sutra sam na dogovoru za ivf kod doktorice Susanj, a nadam se da ce mi odma obaviti folikulimetriju da mozemo iskoristiti ovaj ciklus...
> Fitnessgirl, ja nisam nista popila i bilo mi zao jer bi mozda bolje izdrzala, mozes popiti nesto , biti ce ti lakse. Sretno!


Hocu definitivno, hvala ti  :Smile:    jeste krvarile sta poslije toga, da uzmem uloske?

----------


## CHIARA...

Uzmi si uloske. Ja sam si zaljepila ulozak malo prije HSG-a da mi odmah bude spreman jer sam mislila da ce to jako ici. Ali nije strasno. Doslovno par kapi cijeli dan.

----------


## eryngium

> A zasto si imala dosta slob.tekucine u doug.? Kako i kad dolazi do toga?


Moguće da je bila nekakva cista, npr. folikularna, ako je ciklus bio anovulacijski, koja je prsnula u tijeku novog ciklusa i tekućina se nije stigla resorbirati u dovoljnoj količini. Ili je bila dvostruka ovulacija pa se količina oslobođene tekućine prilikom prskanja folikula udvostručila. 
Douglas je najniža točka u trbuhu i ako postoji bilo koja količina slobodne tekućine, tamo će se skupiti.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

*Eryngium* malo off topic- meni je vracen 1 embrij 3 dan. Lijepo ga je biologica nahvalila i rekla da je js bila zrela i da se lijepo dijeli. Ja sam pitala da li je osmostanicni, a ona je rekla da jutros nije bio. To znaci da je 6-stanicni? Je to dobro ili?  :Cekam:

----------


## mala-bebica

Mogao je biti i 7-stanični ako se ne varam, a to je lošija verzija nego da je 6-stanični. Važnije je da je neparan broj nego viši broj

----------


## Believe_29

Mi smo bili 7-stanični 3 dan, evo cura 3 god., a sada je 6- stanični u buši već 12+4  :Smile:  tako da uvijek ima nade, samo pozitivno ❤

----------


## CHIARA...

*Believe* ti si uspjela iz prve? 2 transfera, 2 trudnoce? Cula sam i ja da je bolje 6-stanicni nego 7-stanicni, a posto je rekla da se lijepo dijeli, valjda je 6-sranicni. . :Smile:

----------


## Believe_29

Prva trudnoća iz prve - ivf prirodni,  druga iz druge isto prirodni ( prvi put nije se js oplodila).  2 transfera - 2 trudnoće. Samo pozitivno,  i da ti vrate mrvicu, neka se ugnjezdi u buši ❤

----------


## CHIARA...

Ti si znaci 3 puta isla u prirodni? Sta nije obavezno 2 prirodna, a 4 mogu biti stimulirana? PS: mrvicu su mi vratili.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Believe_29

Sorry krivo pisen  :Smile:  da,  ali svaka trudnoća ides ispočetka.  Kad smo krenuli sada za drugo dijete,  nije se racunalo sto sam bila za prvu trudnocu. Sada nam je uspjelo iz drugog prirodnog,  da nije isli bi na treci ivf stimulirani. sretno od srca i da bude velika beta ❤

----------


## fusa

CHIARA  :Heart:  :fige:  da se primi!

fitnessgirl ja nisam krvarila, ali uzela sam uložak, tako da nije zgorega da ga imaš, sretno :Wink: 

a ja odo sad po uputnicu i za Rijeku :Trči:

----------


## eryngium

> *Eryngium* malo off topic- meni je vracen 1 embrij 3 dan. Lijepo ga je biologica nahvalila i rekla da je js bila zrela i da se lijepo dijeli. Ja sam pitala da li je osmostanicni, a ona je rekla da jutros nije bio. To znaci da je 6-stanicni? Je to dobro ili?


Da. Nek te tješi da moj malac od 15 mjeseci isto nije bio 8st na dan transfera. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## eryngium

> Sorry krivo pisen  da,  ali svaka trudnoća ides ispočetka.  Kad smo krenuli sada za drugo dijete,  nije se racunalo sto sam bila za prvu trudnocu. Sada nam je uspjelo iz drugog prirodnog,  da nije isli bi na treci ivf stimulirani. sretno od srca i da bude velika beta ❤


Kad se ovo promijenilo? 
Od kad je donesen novi zakon 2012 imali smo pravo na 4 AIH, 2x IVF u prirodnom ciklusu i 4x stimulirani IVF. Nisu se resetirali s ostvarenom trudnoćom. Nego što ti ostane, ostane.
Samo oni koji su trudnoću ostvarili za vrijeme Milinovićevog zakona su imali pravo na nove postupke jer je došao novi zakon.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

> Kad se ovo promijenilo? 
> Od kad je donesen novi zakon 2012 imali smo pravo na 4 AIH, 2x IVF u prirodnom ciklusu i 4x stimulirani IVF. Nisu se resetirali s ostvarenom trudnoćom. Nego što ti ostane, ostane.
> Samo oni koji su trudnoću ostvarili za vrijeme Milinovićevog zakona su imali pravo na nove postupke jer je došao novi zakon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Nije bilo nikakvih promjena u smislu prava na broj pokušaja. Ovako je kako si napisala: 4 inseminacije, 2 prirodnjaka i 4 stimulirana. i to je to. Kad se rodi dijete, za drugo dijete imamo pravo samo na ono što za prvo dijete nismo iskoristili.  :Sad:

----------


## Believe_29

Neznam,  prvi ivf sam imala 2013.,  sada 2016 isla iz početka, tj. odradila 2 prirodnjaka, i nitko nije ni spominjao prirodnjak iz 2013, nego se racunalo ispocetka  :Undecided:

----------


## red pepper

Meni se cini da oni sami ne znaju tumaciti zakon..Jos samo treba da ljudima pocnu stizati racuni.

----------


## CHIARA...

A meni se cini da su joj ukrali 1 stimulirani postupak.
*Eryngium* bas si me razveselila.  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

> CHIARA  da se primi!
> 
> fitnessgirl ja nisam krvarila, ali uzela sam uložak, tako da nije zgorega da ga imaš, sretno
> 
> a ja odo sad po uputnicu i za Rijeku


Hvala *Fusa*. Javi kako je proslo i kakva je nova doktorica.  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> Neznam,  prvi ivf sam imala 2013.,  sada 2016 isla iz početka, tj. odradila 2 prirodnjaka, i nitko nije ni spominjao prirodnjak iz 2013, nego se racunalo ispocetka


zakon je na snazi od kolovoza 2012.  od svojih 6 prava na IVF iskoristila si tri. tvoja je lijepa sreća da si iz prvog prirodnjaka ostala trudna i rodila, i da si sada nakon drugog odrađenog prirodnjaka ostala trudna. 
ako budeš išla na treće dijete/trudnoću  :Smile:  ostaju ti samo 3 pokušaja

sretno~~~~~

----------


## Believe_29

Imala sam 3 prirodnjaka, za prvu trudnocu 1, za drugu 2...  Neznam stvarno, tako je bilo meni..

----------


## eryngium

> A meni se cini da su joj ukrali 1 stimulirani postupak.
> *Eryngium* bas si me razveselila.


Da nije uspjelo i ja bi mislila slično (da su joj ukrali stimulirani) ovako mislim da je imala sreće. 

Chiara, držim fige da ti bude scenarij kao meni.  :grouphug:  
Sretno!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala *Eryngium*.  :Kiss:

----------


## fitnessgirl

Bas sam happy zbog tebe Chiara!  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

> Bas sam happy zbog tebe Chiara!


 :Kiss:   :Love:  :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sjuskica30

Hmmm i ja sam shvatila da nakon ostvarene trudnoće (znači iznesene do kraja) imamo pravo iznova na pun broj postupaka...2+4....
Chiara,naš laboratorij u Poreču radi samo obične pretrage (sedimentaciju i urinokulturu),sve ostalo nam šalju za Pulu pa zato i čekamo nalaz...

----------


## sunny83

Slucajno sam zalutala na ovu temu, al cisto da javim 100% se postupci ponistavaju nakon ostvarene trudnoce i poroda. Ja sam za prvu bebu iskoristila tri stimulirana i sada krecem iz pocetka, tj ponovno imam pravo na 4+2

----------


## Sybila

I ja ulijecem. Otkud ta informacija o ponistavanju? To samo u Rijeci se događa? Jer nema zakonskog uporista za to. Jedino, kako je ranije spomenuto, poništeni su oni postupci po Milinovicu.

----------


## red pepper

Pa  nema zakonskog uporista..a kada sam ih ja pred par godina pitala nisu mi znali odgovoriti da li se ide iznova ili ne...kao da jos nitko nije krenuo ponovno pa nemaju iskustva...ja da idem ponovno i da nemam vise postupaka ja bih trazila crno na bijelo od kbc-a da imam pravo na nove postupke,a ne da danas sutra dobijem cestitku...jer nitko normalan ne bi placao to sto oni nude.

----------


## fusa

evo, došla :Smile:  bilo je sve super, doktorica mi se sviđa jako, mlada je i vedra, priča i objašnjava sve, napravila mi je folikulimetriju, ali su folikuli još mali pa me naručila u četvrtak i dala mi recepte neke, pitala me dali moja ginekologica zeza za davanje uputnicama za mpo(to mi se jako sviđa). 
Nego zanima me ako idem sad 10dc na folikulimetriju, ako su mi ovulacije večinom na 14 ili 15dc, kad bi bila punkcija? jel 14dc ili ranije? jer 13dc pada na nedjelju...što rade u tom slučaju? jel oni rade subotom i nedjeljom?

----------


## sjuskica30

> evo, došla bilo je sve super, doktorica mi se sviđa jako, mlada je i vedra, priča i objašnjava sve, napravila mi je folikulimetriju, ali su folikuli još mali pa me naručila u četvrtak i dala mi recepte neke, pitala me dali moja ginekologica zeza za davanje uputnicama za mpo(to mi se jako sviđa). 
> Nego zanima me ako idem sad 10dc na folikulimetriju, ako su mi ovulacije večinom na 14 ili 15dc, kad bi bila punkcija? jel 14dc ili ranije? jer 13dc pada na nedjelju...što rade u tom slučaju? jel oni rade subotom i nedjeljom?


Tako je i meni ovulacija,prethodni ciklus punkcija na 14dc,ovaj zadnji na 13dc...
Rade sve dane,samo sub i ned je jedan dežurni liječnik pa ako ima puno žena se malo oduži....

----------


## sunny83

> I ja ulijecem. Otkud ta informacija o ponistavanju? To samo u Rijeci se događa? Jer nema zakonskog uporista za to. Jedino, kako je ranije spomenuto, poništeni su oni postupci po Milinovicu.


Nije samo u Rijeci, ja sam u Splitu

----------


## fitnessgirl

Evo mene s hssg-a... narucena u 10, dosla na red u 13h.  Poprilicno je boljelo, negdje sam bila procitala da je netko napisao 10x jace od menstr.grca, slazem se s tim.  Suze su mi se nakupile u usima kako sam lezala :D uzela sam prije tabl ibupr.od 500mg. 
Dr.V me bas lijepo pozdravio i zazelio srecu. Povremeno ce biti dostupan kod dr.Salamon u Opatiji.

----------


## CHIARA...

*Fitness* bas sam mislila na tebe i pregled. Ipak nije tako strasno? Kad sve instrumente izvade van, neopisivo ti je lakse. Jesi se uspjela dogovoriti s njim kod koga ces se prebaciti?

----------


## fusa

dobila sam uputnicu za neki gel da uzmem u ljekarni, ne mogu se sjetiti kak se zove, ginekologica mi uzela papir gdje piše, uglavnom koristi se od transfera na dalje. Nisu ga imali danas ovdje u ljekarni ali će sutra stići, e sad me zanima jel se on plaća? pošto sam dobila i recept za sumamed i morala sam nadoplatiti 20kn, a sad sam proćitala da neki gel crinone(neznam stvarno kako se točno zove) košta 600kn. da nije to taj i toliko ga moramo platiti bez obzira što je na recept?

----------


## CHIARA...

*Fusa* vjerovatno je crinone gel na recept, ali ja nemam pojma da li se sta placa. Meni je propisan utrogestan i nisam ga nista morala platiti,

----------


## fitnessgirl

> *Fitness* bas sam mislila na tebe i pregled. Ipak nije tako strasno? Kad sve instrumente izvade van, neopisivo ti je lakse. Jesi se uspjela dogovoriti s njim kod koga ces se prebaciti?


Pa nije bilo bas strasno, sigurno ima gore, al me bolilo vise nego sam mislila. Na pocetku je bio nekakav ,,otpor", i ti grcevi su me rasturili. poslije je sve prolazilo kroz jajovode tako da je prohodno  :Smile:   kad je sve izvadio nije me nista boljelo, jos sam malo lezala dok je on natipkao nalaz.  I dobro da sam imala ulozak  :Wink:  
Rekao je da se javim na humanu ako za 2-3 mj ne dode do trudnoce. tako da nisam pitala za drugog doktora. I rekao da ce se endo cista vrlo vjerojatno javiti kroz koje vrijeme... a to znam i sama. Napadam stolisnik i tinkturu od konopljike :D

----------


## CHIARA...

*Fitness* ti imas srecu pa ti nisu rekli da svaki mjesec dolazis na fm na tempirane odnose. Ja sam tako izgubila 4 mjeseca hodajuci svaki drugi dan na humanu kao da nemam pametnijeg posla.  :Rolling Eyes:  Ja sad razmisljam ako ovaj postupak slucajno ne upali, a potrosila sam 2 prirodns ivf-a, iduci put me ceka stimulirani. Cure koje ste to prosle, javljam se isti dan kad dobijem M ili mi taj mjesec propada ako moram ici na konzultacije prije toga? Zbunjena sam jer ne znam ni da li su uvazili moje molbe da me ubace kod dr M.

----------


## red pepper

Prvo konzultacije iduci mjesec i onda postupak.

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala *Red*. I mislila sam da ce biti tako.

----------


## mala-bebica

Crinone gel se  ništa ne plaća

----------


## mala-bebica

*Chiara* kada dobiješ javiš se na humanu sestri Mariji i ona ti daje propisanu terapiju sa kojom krećeš 2dc, samo pazi da ti ne zapadne vikend, jer onda si ideš po terapiju prije nego dobiješ ako bi trebala dobiti za vikend

----------


## CHIARA...

A nemam pojma kad bih trebala dobiti. 14 dana nakon punkcije? Beta mi je stavljena za 8.3. Ma meni je veci problem sto ja nisam s dr M uopce razgovarala o tome. I kako to da netko dobije utrogestane, a netko crinone gel- sta je bolje?

----------


## sjuskica30

Ja sam dobila utrogestane jer sam već dugo na njima...četiri para koja su u Rijeci na humanoj (prijatelji) svi su dobili gel.
Što se tiče postupka,ovisno kakav dogovor imaš sa liječnikom.
Moja prijateljica je kod dr.S i ona joj nije ništa rekla osim da će sljedeći biti stimulirani i ona je dobila prije dva dana,kad je nazvala dobila je upute da se javim početkom ožujka da dobije termin za dogovor.
A ja sam na nalazu nakon transfera dobila upute od dr.SŠ sa terapijom za stimulirani postupak u slučaju da dobijem. Znači odmah da zovem 1dc i dođem na UZV i po terapiju na 2dc.Ona me pitala dali želim pauzu jedan ciklus ili ćemo odmah.
Tako da je stvar kod kojeg si doktora i kakav je dogovor između vas.

----------


## CHIARA...

Ali ja nisam kod nikoga trenutno.  :Sad:

----------


## red pepper

Pa ako dobijes u svakom se slucsju moras naruciti na konzultacije da te novi lijecnik pregleda, pogleda nalaze i odredi protokol..i onda s njegovim nalazom nakon sto onaj idući ciklus dobijes m ides kod sestre Marije po lijekove..to je procedura.

----------


## fusa

Hvala cure... mene sad bas peru strahovi da ce jaje pobijec. Citala sam tu na forumima da su cure pile voltaren na dan stoperice i dan poslje , da im je pomoglo malo odgoditi ovulaciju. Imate vi iskustva s tim? 
CHIARA nadam se stvarno da neces morati birati doktora, da ce ti postupak uspijeti,bezveze ti se odulji  sve a ni kriva ni duzna.
Fitnessgirl sretno u kucnoj radinosti, znam dosta cura koje su uspijele poslje hsg-a

----------


## mala-bebica

*Fusa* ja sam pila voltaren i folikul nije pobjegao, ali nije ni narastao od štoperice, ostao je isti kao i prije štoperice, no js je bila lijepa i zrela  :Very Happy:

----------


## fusa

hvala :Wink:  danas ću si kupiti u ljekarni da imam za svaki slučaj.

----------


## CHIARA...

> Hvala cure... mene sad bas peru strahovi da ce jaje pobijec. Citala sam tu na forumima da su cure pile voltaren na dan stoperice i dan poslje , da im je pomoglo malo odgoditi ovulaciju. Imate vi iskustva s tim? 
> CHIARA nadam se stvarno da neces morati birati doktora, da ce ti postupak uspijeti,bezveze ti se odulji  sve a ni kriva ni duzna.
> Fitnessgirl sretno u kucnoj radinosti, znam dosta cura koje su uspijele poslje hsg-a


Ja sam u oba prirodnjaka dobila zrelu js. Prvi put stoperica na 17mm, a drugi na 19mm. Kod mene nisu pukli folikuli iako nisam pila voltaren, a bas me bilo strah zadnji put jer je folikul bio nesto veci. Hvala na lijepim zeljama.

----------


## CHIARA...

> Pa ako dobijes u svakom se slucsju moras naruciti na konzultacije da te novi lijecnik pregleda, pogleda nalaze i odredi protokol..i onda s njegovim nalazom nakon sto onaj idući ciklus dobijes m ides kod sestre Marije po lijekove..to je procedura.


A morat cu tako ako dođe do toga. Iako mi se ne gubi mjesec dana...  :kettlebell:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Hvala cure... mene sad bas peru strahovi da ce jaje pobijec. Citala sam tu na forumima da su cure pile voltaren na dan stoperice i dan poslje , da im je pomoglo malo odgoditi ovulaciju. Imate vi iskustva s tim? 
> CHIARA nadam se stvarno da neces morati birati doktora, da ce ti postupak uspijeti,bezveze ti se odulji  sve a ni kriva ni duzna.
> Fitnessgirl sretno u kucnoj radinosti, znam dosta cura koje su uspijele poslje hsg-a


Hvala ti puno, i ja sam to cula!  :Smile:

----------


## fusa

sad sam išla dići Crinone gel, nisam trebala ništa platiti :Grin: 
a htijela sam kupiti voltaren tek toliko da imam ali daju ga samo na recept pa sam odustala, biti će kako mora biti. Sutra idem opet na folikulimetriju pa ćemo vidjeti gdje smo. Počela sam koristiti lh trakice i lijepim ih na papir da vidim kako tamne. Mada mi je jučer oko 18h navečer bila bolje vidljiva druga crta nego danas oko 15h. Inače mi se tako rano ni ne vidi , vjerojatno će ranije ovulacija :Unsure: .

----------


## sjuskica30

Evo cure danas dobila napokon dobila nalaz bete koju sam vadila 21dnt...prošlo je 6 dana od tad
Malo je reći da sam iznenađena...i ja i sestra preko telefona na humanoj.
Beta mi je 20 592.1, a interval za 5tj gestacije je 217-7140.
Ne razumijem od kud tolika beta (test mi je tri dana prije očekivane bio jako pozitivan,a na 9dnt sam na kinezu već imala blijedu crtu).
Kad sam 15.2. išla po uputnicu doktorica mi je odmah napravila UZV i vidjela gestacijsku od 9mm u maternici.
Tako da embrij nije zalutao i vanmateričnu isključujemo.
Znači bila sam u prirodnom postupku,ISCI metoda,ET 3.dan osmostanični embrij.

----------


## fusa

Ajme Sjuskica30 ČESTITAM!!!! To je tako lijepa novost. E a da nije jos jedna gestacijska negdje pa ti je zato beta tolika  :Wink:

----------


## fusa

Sad vidim da je bilo 1ET, pa ih nemoze biti 2, jedino ako od jednog ne nastanu 2? Jel to moguce, jednojajcani blizanci? Neznam kako oni nastaju pa se nemojte smijati sto lupetam :D

----------


## sjuskica30

Pa realno je moguće,ali opet kolike su šanse?!?! Ma nemam pojma šta da mislim....još sam iznenađena!!
Sestra me tri puta pitala jel ja mislim 2592,1,a ne 20592,1!

----------


## mala-bebica

*sjuskica* čestitam, prekrasna brojka!!! I da, naravno da su mogući jednojajčani blizanci i šanse postoje isto kao i u prirodnim trudnoćama!

----------


## sjuskica30

Ja se nekako mislim da se možda malac dobro ukopao pa beta divlja!!! Vidjet ćemo početkom ožujka!
Hvala na čestitkama...

----------


## CHIARA...

*Sjuskica* cestitam na lijepoj beti. I mozda se stvarno stanica podijelila pa su jednojajcani.  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

> Evo cure danas dobila napokon dobila nalaz bete koju sam vadila 21dnt...prošlo je 6 dana od tad
> Malo je reći da sam iznenađena...i ja i sestra preko telefona na humanoj.
> Beta mi je 20 592.1, a interval za 5tj gestacije je 217-7140.
> Ne razumijem od kud tolika beta (test mi je tri dana prije očekivane bio jako pozitivan,a na 9dnt sam na kinezu već imala blijedu crtu).
> Kad sam 15.2. išla po uputnicu doktorica mi je odmah napravila UZV i vidjela gestacijsku od 9mm u maternici.
> Tako da embrij nije zalutao i vanmateričnu isključujemo.
> Znači bila sam u prirodnom postupku,ISCI metoda,ET 3.dan osmostanični embrij.


Sjuskica cestitam!!
Ajme pa di si to vadila betu da ju cekas 6 dana???? Prestrasno.

Moja prija je imala betu na 15 dnt trodnevnog embrija preko 5000....ne znam sad tocno. Tako da eto i ti si jos jedan primjer velike bete.

Ne znam kolika bi kod nje bila da ju je ponavljala al znam da se beta preko 1000 dupla svakih 72-96 sati.

----------


## sanjka

Da nedavno smo tu na forumu citali da se mogu i embriji podijeliti pa tako da je moguca blizanacka trudnoca. 

Nema veze sto ti je na uzv bila 1 gv i posto je to vrlo rano bilo moguce da se na sljedecam uzv pojavi jos jedna.

Forumasica mare je bila primjer od dvodnevnog embrija i bili su jednojajcani blizanci.

----------


## sjuskica30

Hvala Sanjka!
Mi ti u Poreču imamo samo osnovnu "ponudu" u bolnici. Za sve idemo u Pulu,Rovinj,Rijeku.
Betu nam obrađuju u Puli pa zato toliko čekamo nalaz.
Utješila si me sa ovim nalazom od prijateljice;ako joj se pravilno duplala njoj je na 21dnt bila dupla od moje.
Kad googlaš previsoku betu hcg u početku trudnoće dobiješ odgovor o višeplodnoj ili mola trudnoći.
Ovo drugo je loša opcija i zato me malo strah...ali vidjeti ćemo za cca tjedan dana.

----------


## sanjka

Koliko si sad tocno tt.??

----------


## sjuskica30

> Koliko si sad tocno tt.??


Ja sam ti danas 6+1.

----------


## sanjka

> Ja sam ti danas 6+1.


Ako ces biti mirnija odi sutra na uzv.
Sigurno ce se srceko cuti na 6+2 tt.

Znaci prijateljica je isla tocno na 6 tt i culo se srce.
Sretno  :Wink:

----------


## CHIARA...

*Sjuskica* ima li novosti? 
*Dino* sta ima s tobom? Nisi se dugo javila. 
*Fusa* jesi dobila stopericu?

----------


## fusa

ej *CHIARA* , bila jučer na folikulimetriji, bili dr. M i moja dr. S, kako sam brzo ušla tako sam izašla :Grin: , sve ok, sutra imam opet, bit će profesorica S, a štopericu bi onda sutra trebala dobiti i u pon u lov na jaje...tako sam si ja bar izračunala :Idea: . Nešto sam čula da je rekla kad mi je radila folikulimetriju da je 12mm...mali je još taj vodeći folikul. Ali činila se zadovoljna...vidjet ćemo..frka me malo...
Kako si ti? koliko još do bete?

----------


## CHIARA...

To ti ide sad brzo ako je 12 mm, za 2 dana moze biti 15-16. Sve zavisi koliko ti brzo rastu folikuli. Meni su davali stopericu na 17mm i na 19mm i nije mi nikada pukao folikul prije aspiracije koja mi je 2 puta vec bila na 10 DC.

----------


## fusa

Vau, 10dc? Ti imas rane ovulacije...meni je ovulacija inace 14dc ili 15dc . U ponedjeljak pada 14dc pa se nadam da necemo zakasniti...

----------


## CHIARA...

Uopce ti nije bitno koji ti je dc u ponedjeljak jer ionako prate velicinu folikula. Ma meni ti je O setajuca. Imala sam inseminaciju (naravno bez stoperice) u 10 mj na 14 dc, a O je tek bila 17 dc tako da u biti dan cilusa ne igra ulogu nego velicina folikula.

----------


## sjuskica30

Pokušam već treći put objaviti post!!
Bila sam kod doktorice jer sam jučer dobila jake pulsirajuće bolove u području rodnice.
Za betu sam dobila odgovor da je savršena i da joj nije jasno zašto me sestra iz Rijeke tako preplašila da je previsoka. Da dan 5+1 zapravo znači ulazak u 6tj.gestacije i da taj interval treba pratiti.
Bolove je opravdao nalaz urina;imam dosta bakterija i pijesak u mokraći.
Vjerojatno na genetskoj bazi (tata mi ima problema sa tim) jer ne pijem vodu iz vodovoda,cijedim naranče i pijem čajeve.

Uglavnom,bebica je 8mm i srčeko kuca kao ludo!!! 
Sad moram mirovati i piti puno brusnice.
No sad ću lakše dočekati u Rijeci.
A VAMA HVALA NA BRIZI I PODRŠKI!!!

----------


## CHIARA...

*Sjuskica* nadam se da ti je sad barem malo lakse kad si obavila utz i kad je sve u redu. A sto se tice bakterija, vjerovatno si dobila neki antibiotik? Proci ce ti brzo. Koliko dana nakon transfera si radila test i pokazalo ti je pozitivno? Tebi je vracen trodnevni?

----------


## sjuskica30

Nisam dobila antibiotik,samo mirovanje i puuuuno tekućine,posebno čaja od brusnice.
Da sad se lakše diše...
Ovako,mislim da sam krivo napisala tamo nakon transfera. Nije mi vraćen 8-stanični već 7-stanični treći dan.
Test sam prvi napravila na 9dnt i bila je jako blijeda crta pa nisam vjerovala...onda sam ga ponovila na 11dnt sa Geratherm early detect testom i bila je tamna crta.
Boljele su me bradavice(ne cijele grudi) i tako mi je i sad. Imala sam jaku bol u leđima,valunge(temperatura mi nije padala ispod 37.3); i sve mi je to krenulo negdje 4/5dnt. 
8dnt su mi jako počeli smetati mirisi i zato sam pravila test.
Znači dosta rano sam imala simptome,ali ja sam sve pripisivala utrogestanima!

----------


## fusa

Evo mene, bila danas na folik. 16mm, endo.8mm, 12dc, dali mi stopericu da odem veceras u 21:30 na hitnu da mi daju, mi iz Ri u Zg, zapeli na putu i morao mi mm dati...ajme usrala se od straha...ali mislim da smo nakon dobrog guglanja sve napravili kako treba i nadamo se punkciju u pon :D

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Evo mene, bila danas na folik. 16mm, endo.8mm, 12dc, dali mi stopericu da odem veceras u 21:30 na hitnu da mi daju, mi iz Ri u Zg, zapeli na putu i morao mi mm dati...ajme usrala se od straha...ali mislim da smo nakon dobrog guglanja sve napravili kako treba i nadamo se punkciju u pon :D


Predobro! :D

----------


## CHIARA...

> Evo mene, bila danas na folik. 16mm, endo.8mm, 12dc, dali mi stopericu da odem veceras u 21:30 na hitnu da mi daju, mi iz Ri u Zg, zapeli na putu i morao mi mm dati...ajme usrala se od straha...ali mislim da smo nakon dobrog guglanja sve napravili kako treba i nadamo se punkciju u pon :D


*Fusa* kako je bilo na punkciji? Nadam se da te nije jako boljelo.

----------


## CHIARA...

Na ovo pitanje mi odgovori sutra popodne.  :Grin:

----------


## fusa

Gotova punkcija, jupiii!!!! Imamo jajnu stanicu!

----------


## fusa

Sve ok proslo, nije jako boljelo.
U cetvratk transfer, nadam se.

----------


## CHIARA...

*Fusa* bas mi je drago. Sad malo odmori i mozes si popiti nesto za bolove jer i nakon punkcije zna boljeti. Vibram za cetvrtak.  :Smile:

----------


## sjuskica30

Bravo fusa! Sad držimo fige da je u epruveti pravi party i da u četvrtak imate jedan predivan embrij koji se dijeli brzinom munje!!!

----------


## fusa

Hvala vam cure! Nešto sam čitala da oni u Rijeci ne javljaju ako ne dođe do oplodnje, da ne dolazim bezveze? I meni možda muž neće moć samnom, što mislite jel ok ako se vozim 2 sata natrag sama? Nisam imala stimulaciju pa mi se nekako čini da bi trebalo biti ok...
P.S. nije me boljelo poslje punkcije, je da sam prije popila 2 voltarena, i imala sam par kapi krvi i to je nadam se to  :Grin: 
očistila sam kuću detaljno da ne moram sljedećih 2 tjedna :Wink:

----------


## sjuskica30

Dobro si čitala! Ne javljaju...
Neznam što bih ti rekla;moja prijateljica je prije mene bila na dva transfera i ona mi je rekla da treba mirovati...
Tako da sam ja to ozbiljno shvatila (obje smo strogo mirovale do 21dnt (ona je nakon prvog ET-a išla raditi i tad se nije primilo) i sad smo obje trudne) i nisam išla sama...još vi morate voziti do Zg-a!
Vidi još što će ti cure savjetovati...ja svakako ne bih...

----------


## fusa

> ...još vi morate voziti do Zg-a!
> Vidi još što će ti cure savjetovati...ja svakako ne bih...


Do Lošinja moram voziti...nadam se da će ipak mm ići samnom...
Negdje cure pišu da je najbolje da se živi normalno samo bez dizanja teških stvari i naprezanja...
Kako misliš mirovati? ja ne radim, tj. doma crtam, ali to je sjedenje pa mislim da to mogu.

----------


## sjuskica30

Aha,ja sam skontala Zg-a!
Mirovati mislim pod ne raditi ništa. MM usisava,pere,čisti,kuha...nisam išla nigdje u tih 21dnt,doslovno krevet-kauč-toalet-stol u blagavaoni. Ja nisam mogla sjedit dulje od pola sata radi nekog pritiska dolje.
Čitam po nekim portalima da mirovanje nema veze sa tim,ako će se primiti,bit će to neovisno o tome.
Svatko najbolje zna kako može i koliko mu tijelo dozvoljava!!!

----------


## CHIARA...

*Fusa* mm je bio samnom i na punkciji i na transferu. Prosli put kad nam se js nije oplodila, dr M je rekao nek dođe i partner pa nam je zajedno priopcio lose vijesti. Svakako bi bilo dobro da ide s tobom, pogotovo jer nisi blizu Rijeke pa da ne moras voziti.

----------


## fusa

sredilo smo da i muž ide :Naklon:  , a nadam se da nećemo ići čuti loše vijesti...
uh, moj kuha i inače, ali ovo ostalo kao usisavanje i čiščenje će morati čekati :Laughing:  , morat ću mu suđe uvaliti, jer inače je to ko moj posao...neznam, ja sam mislila 3 dana baš mirovati, a onda normalno, a imam i zubara u ponedjeljak...uh...ma vidjet ću što će mi doktorica reći...samo da dođe do transfera.

----------


## mala-bebica

Ja sam uvijek išla sama na tranfer i vozila se tamo i nazad, sve zajedno nešto manje od 4 sata. Nisam imala nikakvih problema što se toga tiče, a na mirovanje mogu zaboraviti jer neću dobiti bolovanje

----------


## mala-bebica

A sljedeći put, ako ga bude, planiram da ide i muž na transfer, ajme to mi je sada kao bad luck, tko zna da li će se oploditi  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## sjuskica30

> Ja sam uvijek išla sama na tranfer i vozila se tamo i nazad, sve zajedno nešto manje od 4 sata. Nisam imala nikakvih problema što se toga tiče, a na mirovanje mogu zaboraviti jer neću dobiti bolovanje


Kako misliš nećeš ga dobiti? To je tvoje zakonsko pravo!

----------


## CHIARA...

> Kako misliš nećeš ga dobiti? To je tvoje zakonsko pravo!


Upravo radi toga sam ja dala otkaz. Kad radis kod privatnika odmah znas da na bolovanje ne smijes ici jer ces dobiti otkaz.

----------


## sjuskica30

A svakakvih ih ima...i ja sam kod privatnika i nemam nikakvih problema.
Moja prijateljica je također kod privatnice i niti jednom nije imala problema.
Isto ovisi na kakve poslodavce nabasaš...

----------


## CHIARA...

A sta da ti kazem kad smo i sa gripom i temperaturom znale raditi. Za one dane kad stvarno nismo mogle doci raditi, uzimali bi nam dane godisnjeg.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## CHIARA...

*Fusa* javi nam se...  :Smile:

----------


## fusa

Evo vracam se doma. Imala transfer jednog 4-stanicnog embrija... mali je ali nadam se da ce se primiti. Morali su raditi icsi jer mi se muzu u 3 mj spermio skroz pogorsao, bilo ih malo i spori, ali ajde bitno da smo dosli do transfera. A ako ne uspije dogovorili odma sljedeci ciklus opet prirodni.
Nije mi jasno ovo s vadenjem krvi za 3 tjedna? Pa to je jako dugo...

----------


## CHIARA...

Super* Fusa*. Bravo za transfer. I meni je najgori dio svega ovoga cekanje bete 3 tjedna.

----------


## maritas

sretno fusa  :Smile: 
mislim da se ceka 3 tjedna jer onda su sigurni je li ili nije trudnoca (a ne biokemijska). stede na nama (mislim da je van rh jos stroze, tako da budimo sretni da imamo i ovo), ali to ne znaci da ne smijes sama izvaditi ili napraviti test ranije.
ja cu vjerojatno krenuti drugi tjedan s astimulacijom. moram priznat da me malo strah.
i imam pitanje koje se nisam pitala u bolnici. sto je sa spolnim odnosima? pretpostvaljam da dok mi ne izvade jajne stanice nista, onda imam koji dan pauzu, pa transfer. ce se moc bar u tom dijelu pauze?
ppostavit ce mi decko to pitanje da znam :D

----------


## fusa

hvala cure  :Smile: 
Baš je ovo čekanje najgore, sad treba imati živce...a kad se u našem slučaju može raditi test najranije?

*Maritas* to za odnose ti neznam, znam da u prirodnom treba imati do 4 dana prije punkcije(da spermio bude bolji) u pauzi između punkcije i transfera sam čitala da je dobro imati odnose, ali to ako možeš, ako te ne boli. Ja nisam imala jer mi se iskreno nije dalo, već mi je ciljanih odnosa uvrh glave i od sad ću ih imati kad me dođe volja a ne kad moram. Ja sam jučer prokrvila maternicu 40min trčanjem...a sad malo laganini. A poslje transfera neznam kad je dobro...ja neću nekih 4 dana sigurno a poslje ću vidjeti...ak mi se bude dalo :Grin:

----------


## mala-bebica

*fusa* mali je, nije optimalno, ali o ne znači da nije snažan i da se neće uloviti  :Smile: 
*maritas* prije može normalno, ali meni je dr. nakon transfera rekao da nema odnosa, a sada kako tko voli, bilo je onih koji se toga nisu pridržavli...

----------


## maritas

> *maritas* prije može normalno, ali meni je dr. nakon transfera rekao da nema odnosa, a sada kako tko voli, bilo je onih koji se toga nisu pridržavli...


mislis u pauzi ili od 6-15-og dana?
necu hipotetski dobiti sedmorke?

----------


## sjuskica30

Ako vam partneri imaju uredne spermiograme,dovoljno je dva dana prije punkcije imati zadnji odnos. U slučaju lošijeg spermiograma,čekajte barem 4 dana. Na dan punkcije izbjegavati odnose,do transfera vam je po volji.
Nakon transfera do bete odnosi su zabranjeni jer tokom odnosa i orgazma dolazi do kontrakcija maternice te time ukoliko dolazi do usađivanja embrija u stijenku maternice može se dogoditi da zbog kontrakcija maternica odbaci embrij.
Muž i ja smo detaljno pitali sve na humanoj...i sve su nam ovako lijepo objasnili.
Nadam se da sam pomogla!

Fusa,nema to veze što je mali! I takvi se primaju bez problema!!!

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Ako vam partneri imaju uredne spermiograme,dovoljno je dva dana prije punkcije imati zadnji odnos. U slučaju lošijeg spermiograma,čekajte barem 4 dana. Na dan punkcije izbjegavati odnose,do transfera vam je po volji.
> Nakon transfera do bete odnosi su zabranjeni jer tokom odnosa i orgazma dolazi do kontrakcija maternice te time ukoliko dolazi do usađivanja embrija u stijenku maternice može se dogoditi da zbog kontrakcija maternica odbaci embrij.
> Muž i ja smo detaljno pitali sve na humanoj...i sve su nam ovako lijepo objasnili.
> Nadam se da sam pomogla!
> 
> Fusa,nema to veze što je mali! I takvi se primaju bez problema!!!


Vrijedi li to i za ostale... da je nakon plodnih dana bolje suzdrzavat se do (ne)ocekivane M ili?

----------


## maritas

> Ako vam partneri imaju uredne spermiograme,dovoljno je dva dana prije punkcije imati zadnji odnos. U slučaju lošijeg spermiograma,čekajte barem 4 dana. Na dan punkcije izbjegavati odnose,do transfera vam je po volji.
> Nakon transfera do bete odnosi su zabranjeni jer tokom odnosa i orgazma dolazi do kontrakcija maternice te time ukoliko dolazi do usađivanja embrija u stijenku maternice može se dogoditi da zbog kontrakcija maternica odbaci embrij.
> Muž i ja smo detaljno pitali sve na humanoj...i sve su nam ovako lijepo objasnili.
> *Nadam se da sam pomogla!*
> 
> Fusa,nema to veze što je mali! I takvi se primaju bez problema!!!


jesi  :Smile: 
od transfera na dalje nisam ni mislila, jedino me bunilo too razdoblje rnije. ja se toplo nadam da ce nam to biti zadnji dani da smo sami, pa da iskoristimo  :Smile:

----------


## sjuskica30

> Vrijedi li to i za ostale... da je nakon plodnih dana bolje suzdrzavat se do (ne)ocekivane M ili?


Kako misliš ostale?

----------


## CHIARA...

*Fitness* misli na ciljane odnose. Jos nije krenula sa mpo postupcima.  :Smile:

----------


## sjuskica30

Ahaaaaa nisam znala...pa mislim da tu ne smeta,nemam pojma.

----------


## fitnessgirl

To me sad bas kopka :/

----------


## fusa

> To me sad bas kopka :/



ja bi rekla da se može...jer sex dobro utječe na implataciju, to sam bila negdje pročitala, čak su pisali da je dobar i za ivf, ali da još mnogi doktori nemaju naviku savjetovati ga pacijenticama...kužim kad imaš stimulirani ivf pa su ti jajnici osjetljivi, da ih treba poštediti, ali neznam za nas iz prirodnog što smo ok...ja ću apstinirati nekih 2 tjedna sigurno, mada mi nitko od doktora to izričito nije zabranio, ali barem si i ja malo odmorim :Laughing:  no postanem nervozna od duge apstinencije, a sad ne mogu ni ići trčati da se spušem, mislim da ću za par dana gristi glave :Grin:

----------


## fusa

evo sad baš čitam na stranicama "Poliklinike IVF" da :Spolni odnos nakon ET-a i brzina postupka ET-a povisuje CPR(kliničke trudnoće) za 30 do 50%.
Tim riječima  piše, pa si ti sad misli... :Predaja:

----------


## CHIARA...

I ja sam to procitala nedavno. Mi se nakon transfera samo gledamo, nema akcije. A i ona 3 dana od punkcije do transfera me boljelo pa isto nismo.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> I ja sam to procitala nedavno. Mi se nakon transfera samo gledamo, nema akcije. A i ona 3 dana od punkcije do transfera me boljelo pa isto nismo.


A da li nesto ne jedes ... ili si smanjila... ima li kakvih preporuka u vezi toga? 
Kako si inace? 

Mi smo, kako vi tu kazete  :Smile:  , bebili 5x od proslog cetvrtka do jucer...  cetvrtak je bio 9dc, jucer 18dc. Nesto me na 14dc boleckalo, nadam se da je to bila ovulacija, al smo za svaki slucaj pokrili i jucer... plodne sluzi od cetvrtka nema... sad treba cekati...

----------


## Minna7

RODA - Pokreće vBulletin   

Nagli rast folikula
Tema: Nagli rast folikula
Odgovori na temu

Otkaži pretplatu na ovu temu
Oznake:

Minna7 said:
03.03.2017. 16:53
Početno Nagli rast folikula
Drege dame, trebam vašu pomoć.
Pošto idem u postupak mpo, već 5 ciklusa za redom neuspjesno dolazim do punkcije ( odnosno, jedna punkcija uspjesna iz lijevog jajnika a 4 iz desnog pukli prerano). U ponedjeljak nije bilo vodećeg folikula, srijedu je već bila neka masa nepravilnog oblika od 22mm i danas, petak, kaze dr da je jučer pukao. Zasto dolazi do tako brzog rasta folikula? Na sto čuda sam i nigdje ne nalazim slično iskustvo. Dr je rekao idući ciklus da počinjemo s estrofem tabletama da pravilnije raste. Bilo koji savjet ili iskustvo vas molim.

----------


## CHIARA...

Fitness sve jedem kao i inace. Niceg se ne odricem. I kavu pijem iako nije pozeljna. Ne pusim i ne pijem alkohol. Sve drugo normalno. Dobro sam. 

Imam nekakav smeckasti iscjedak pa mislim da M stize. Drzim fige da nas za 2 tjedna obradujes sa lijepim vjestima.

Minna ja sam imala 2 puta punkciju u prirodnom ciklusu na 10 dan ciklusa, a 8 dan stoperica. Nisu mi popucali prerano pa stvarno ne znam sto bih ti savjetovala. Znam da neke 

cure uzimaju voltaren na dan stoperice i dan iza stoperice da folikul ne bi prerano pukao. Ti nisi stopericu uspjela primiti? Kod kojeg dr si na humanoj?

----------


## fusa

*CHIARA*  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  da nije M i da beta bude velika!

----------


## CHIARA...

> *CHIARA*  da nije M i da beta bude velika!


Hvala* Fusa*. Vidjet cemo sta ce biti od svega toga.

----------


## Minna7

Ne, nisam mi dosla do stoperice...od ni jednog vodećeg folikula u 3 -4 dana bila je ovulacija. Da su mi u srijedu i dali stopericu bilo bi kasno.
Bila sam kod dr.V,  sada sam kod dr.M
Imam vec dugi staž na humanoj i jednu prekrasnu mpo curicu i  krenula po drugo, ali neće biti jednostavno kao prvi put. Prvi put je prvi ivf bio uspješan.

----------


## Inesz

Minna,  zašto ne idete sa stimuliranim postupkom?

----------


## Minna7

Ne znam. Prvi put je uspjelo iz prirodnog,  pa vjerojatno zato i dalje idu na prirodni. I ova jedina uspjela punkcija je završila transferom i biokemijskom.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Fitness sve jedem kao i inace. Niceg se ne odricem. I kavu pijem iako nije pozeljna. Ne pusim i ne pijem alkohol. Sve drugo normalno. Dobro sam. 
> 
> Imam nekakav smeckasti iscjedak pa mislim da M stize. Drzim fige da nas za 2 tjedna obradujes sa lijepim vjestima.
> 
> Minna ja sam imala 2 puta punkciju u prirodnom ciklusu na 10 dan ciklusa, a 8 dan stoperica. Nisu mi popucali prerano pa stvarno ne znam sto bih ti savjetovala. Znam da neke 
> 
> cure uzimaju voltaren na dan stoperice i dan iza stoperice da folikul ne bi prerano pukao. Ti nisi stopericu uspjela primiti? Kod kojeg dr si na humanoj?


Puno ti hvala  :Kiss:     jel ti tako smećkasto ide i inace kad trebas dobiti M?

To sam za kavu i ja mislila...a caj, zeleni? :/
Po tjednu ujutro popijem zeleni, a na poslu 2prsta turske s prstom mlijeka. Vikendom instant od Nesscaffea s mlijekom... jednu ili dvije

----------


## CHIARA...

*Fitness* nazalost da. Tako mi ide pred M, to mi je normalno. 
Kavu pijem, a znam da su neki cajevi opasni u trudnoci-tj trebalo bi ih izbjegavati jer mogu djelovati abortivno. Progooglaj malo.
*Minna* ja jos nisam bila na humanoj od kad je dr V otisao. Da li je bio problem prebaciti se kod dr M? Jesi bila na konzultacijama i sta on planira za dalje?

----------


## Minna7

Sestra me pitala kod koga želim nastaviti. Rekla je da moze kod M dok ga ne prebukiramo. Nisam morala na konzultacije, samo smo nastavili s idućim ciklusom.

----------


## CHIARA...

Da li netko zna sta je sa curom koja je tipkala s nama- *Lea13*? Vec se dugo nije javila.
Ja se nadam da cu i ja upasti kod dr M.

----------


## Minna7

Možda da nazoveš i pitaš da te odmah prebace. Ako ne možeš dobiti ih na telefon, sada i na mail primaju narudžbe

----------


## fusa

Na forumu na MPO piše jedna lea13, ona je nedavno ostala trudna :Very Happy:  nakon 8 transfera...neznam jel to ta ista, nadam se da je ako nije bar da je isti happy ending :Grin: 
Nadam se da ti neće trebati dr M, ali nemoj se žalostiti ako i ne uspiješ kod njega, ostalo su isto dobri i svi skupa rade pa nema frke.
Nije mi jasno zašto daju da tako kasno vadimo betu, meni dva puta prije tog M stigne doći :Laughing:  a ja bi vadila betuuu, to još nikad nisam :Wink:

----------


## CHIARA...

Ajme ja se stvarno nadam da je to ta Lea i da je trudna.  :Zaljubljen:  Ako citas, javi nam se.  :Smile: 
Fusa ni ja ne znam zasto tako kasno. Pretpostavljam da je zbog ustede na pacijentima. Beta se kod nas vadi 21 dan nakon O (punkcije), a mnoge dobiju M prije toga pa ni ne vade krv.

----------


## antony34

Chiara Lea13 je trudna i pise na forum trudnice al se ne javlja cesto.

----------


## CHIARA...

> Chiara Lea13 je trudna i pise na forum trudnice al se ne javlja cesto.


Jupi* Lea*. Bas sam sretna radi tebe. Hvala* Antony*.  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Fusa cini mi se da si ti vadila krv nedavno na poliklinici. Od kad rade-7 i pol? Kad da dođem da budem među prvima?

----------


## fusa

Da ja sam bila tamo u 6:30 a u 7h su otvorili vrata, dodi negdje 15do7h tako ce ispred tebe biti 2,3penzionera  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Ok. Hvala ti.  :Kiss:  Idem izvaditi betu da otpisem ovaj ciklus.

----------


## fusa

> Ok. Hvala ti.  Idem izvaditi betu da otpisem ovaj ciklus.


možda se iznenadiš, ja se nadam da ćeš se iznenaditi i imati veliku betu :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Ok. Hvala ti.  Idem izvaditi betu da otpisem ovaj ciklus.


Sretnoooo!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Minna7

Sretno! Jedan lijepi četveroznamenkasti broj ti želim!

----------


## CHIARA...

Nazalost test kaze -

----------


## Minna7

Joj, taj grozni - ... pardon, nisam pratila, koji ti je dan od punkcije?

----------


## CHIARA...

> Joj, taj grozni - ... pardon, nisam pratila, koji ti je dan od punkcije?


20-i. Punkcija je bila 15.02.

----------


## Minna7

Da, nažalost već bi trebalo pokazat. Ideš svejedno vadit betu? Ko zna, ako test nisi radila ujutro....moooožda je bio razrijeđen urin... tako ja uvijek sebe tješim kad vidim jednu crticu

----------


## CHIARA...

Ici cu vaditi betu kad vec imam uputnicu. Piskila sam test nakon skoro 2 sata suzdrzavanja od pisanja i popila sam casu vode. Svejedno mislim da bi pokazalo da je doslo do trudnoce.

----------


## maritas

Evo stigla menga. Sutra su dajem injekciju.
Rekli su mi da dodem 6—i dan. 
Koje poslije dane idem 6—8—10—14?
10—i mi je petak
Dolazi tada mi decko?
Sad mi je sve prebrzo, a moram se dogovoriti na poslu

----------


## CHIARA...

Maritas mene to ceka iduci mjesec pa ti ne znam. 
Fusa bila sam treca na redu za vaditi krv. Tamo sam cekala u 15 do 7 da otkljucaju.  :Klap:

----------


## fusa

> Maritas mene to ceka iduci mjesec pa ti ne znam. 
> Fusa bila sam treca na redu za vaditi krv. Tamo sam cekala u 15 do 7 da otkljucaju.


a ispred tebe sigurno penzići :Grin: 
Kad su rezultati?
Hoćeš odma na humanu da se dogovoriš za sljedeći ciklus ako bude neg.beta? Ja bi na tvom mjestu odmah kak digneš nalaze otišla sestri i rekla joj da hoćeš kod dr.M i odma od ovog ciklusa...možda će ti reći da moraš čekati sljedeći ciklus ili što već, tako je meni, dok nije bilo kao jedino ako ću kod dr Sš, a meni je bilo bitno samo da ne čekam...sretno!
*Maritas* vjerojatno ćeš ići svaki drugi dan, ali ni to nije pravilo, idi 6dc pa onda će ti oni reći otprilike. Tebi je to prvi ivf ili?

----------


## CHIARA...

> a ispred tebe sigurno penzići
> Kad su rezultati?
> Hoćeš odma na humanu da se dogovoriš za sljedeći ciklus ako bude neg.beta? Ja bi na tvom mjestu odmah kak digneš nalaze otišla sestri i rekla joj da hoćeš kod dr.M i odma od ovog ciklusa...možda će ti reći da moraš čekati sljedeći ciklus ili što već, tako je meni, dok nije bilo kao jedino ako ću kod dr Sš, a meni je bilo bitno samo da ne čekam...sretno!
> *Maritas* vjerojatno ćeš ići svaki drugi dan, ali ni to nije pravilo, idi 6dc pa onda će ti oni reći otprilike. Tebi je to prvi ivf ili?


Ne, bio je neki zgodni decko kad sam dosla. I jos se jedan progurao kao prioritet koji je dosao nakon mene. Kasnije su i penzici navalili. Da, tako sam mislila sa tim papirom odmah otici kod sestre se naruciti i reci da zelim kod dr M. Ovo mi je prvi stimulirani. Dva prirodna sam prosla.

----------


## fusa

> Ne, bio je neki zgodni decko kad sam dosla. I jos se jedan progurao kao prioritet koji je dosao nakon mene. Kasnije su i penzici navalili. Da, tako sam mislila sa tim papirom odmah otici kod sestre se naruciti i reci da zelim kod dr M. Ovo mi je prvi stimulirani. Dva prirodna sam prosla.


He he, barem si gledala od jutra nešto zgodno :Grin: , meni je bil neki stari macan od 70god :Cool: 
A nebi nastavila sa prirodnima? ili ideš probati kako reagiraš na stimulaciju?

----------


## CHIARA...

Hahahaha bit ce da je to bio poklon za 8 mart. Zene sretan vam Dan zena. Iskreno, radije bih isla na stimulirani jer su vece sanse za uspjeh.

----------


## maritas

> a ispred tebe sigurno penzići
> Kad su rezultati?
> Hoćeš odma na humanu da se dogovoriš za sljedeći ciklus ako bude neg.beta? Ja bi na tvom mjestu odmah kak digneš nalaze otišla sestri i rekla joj da hoćeš kod dr.M i odma od ovog ciklusa...možda će ti reći da moraš čekati sljedeći ciklus ili što već, tako je meni, dok nije bilo kao jedino ako ću kod dr Sš, a meni je bilo bitno samo da ne čekam...sretno!
> *Maritas* vjerojatno ćeš ići svaki drugi dan, ali ni to nije pravilo, idi 6dc pa onda će ti oni reći otprilike. Tebi je to prvi ivf ili?


da, da. prvi. mi se znamo sa drugog foruma  :Wink: 
ja sam te odmah prokuzila, tako da ni ne pitam kako ide, kad znam :D
kad ide punkcija? 10-i dan?
transfer 14-i?

----------


## CHIARA...

Punkcija ovisi o velicini folikula, a ne o danu ciklusa. Kod svake je to drugacije. Kad folikuli dosegnu određenu velicinu, dobit ces stopericu navecer i za 2 dana imas punkciju u 9 ujutro.

----------


## maritas

kada je tebi bilo?
uzela bi koji dan slobodno, pa da procjenim kada je najbitnije
je veca vjerojatnost da je puncija 14-ti dana, pa transfer 17-18-ti?

----------


## CHIARA...

Tesko ti se po meni ravnati jer je meni ovulacija full rano. Ja sam dobivala stopericu 8 dc, punkcija 10 dc, transfer 13 dc. Vecinom je ovulacija oko 14-og dana kod zena ciji su ciklusi normalni 28-30 dana. Ali sa stimulacijom je to drugacije.

----------


## maritas

meni je ciklus 26-27 dana.
meni bi moglo onda biti 10-12-15
što je sa vikendom? sto rade tada, sve ili?

----------


## sjuskica30

Chiara,žao mi je radi minusa!! Moja prijeteljica danas nije uspjela izvaditi betu zbog vremenskih neprilika...ide sutra ako bura posustane...ona nije dobila,a ima simptomčića pa se nadam da je to to.
Maritas,rade oni sve dane,samo ih je vikendom manje;točnije jedan doktor koji radi sve...tako da ako ima dosta žena zna se dugo čekati!!!

----------


## CHIARA...

Nisam bila na stimulaciji pa ne znam. Mislim da onda ovulacija nije u isto vrijeme kao kad bi prirodno bila. Neka me cure koje su to prosle isprave ako grijesim.
Vikendom se isto sve radi kao i radnim danima, samo je 1 dezurni doktor pa se duze ceka.

----------


## fusa

> da, da. prvi. mi se znamo sa drugog foruma 
> ja sam te odmah prokuzila, tako da ni ne pitam kako ide, kad znam :D
> kad ide punkcija? 10-i dan?
> transfer 14-i?


 :Grin:  a ja se pokušala zakamuflirati...
cure su sve rekle...nema baš nekog pravila kad će biti punkcija, baš je to individualno. Ja sam bila zadnju folikulimetriju radila u subotu i stvarno sam dugo čekala, i bila vani prije nego sam ušla, tad je bila profesorica S dežurna, a pregledavala me ona mlada kratka kovrčava stažistica(valjda), ona je tako nježna, vjerujem da će jednom biti baš super doktorica.

----------


## maritas

> a ja se pokušala zakamuflirati...
> cure su sve rekle...nema baš nekog pravila kad će biti punkcija, baš je to individualno. Ja sam bila zadnju folikulimetriju radila u subotu i stvarno sam dugo čekala, i bila vani prije nego sam ušla, tad je bila profesorica S dežurna, a pregledavala me ona mlada kratka kovrčava stažistica(valjda), ona je tako nježna, vjerujem da će jednom biti baš super doktorica.


:D
dajte mi pliz broj za zvati za naručiti se. ostao mi je kući zapisan

----------


## fusa

> :D
> dajte mi pliz broj za zvati za naručiti se. ostao mi je kući zapisan


658-254

----------


## fusa

al sam ga brzo odgovorila, ti si sigurno došla doma već...nešto me internet zeza pa se nisam mogla ulogirati...
*CHIARA* nešto mislim, tebi u 1.ivf-u nije došlo do transfera, ja mislim da ti se to ne računa ko postupak pa imaš znači još jedan prirodan ivf...

----------


## CHIARA...

Evo beta kaze 0. Koliko ja znam cim se upotrijebi igla na punkciji, to se racuna pod potroseni postupak. I vidim da si pisala da bi mijenjala stimulirani ivf za prirodni. To ti nije bas pametno buduci da ako napravis 1 stimulirani i dobijes lijepe embrije/smrzlice, imas vise sanse nego u prirodnom kad dobijes samo 1.

----------


## maritas

Kad bi bar dolazila doma do 16h :D
Iskopala sam taj broj nekako na internetu, ali se ne javljaju ili zauzeto. Poslala mail. Probat cu opet sutra.
Steta da nemaju nekog tko ce se samo javljati na tel ili mail.
Je tko od vas koristio elonvu?
P.s. ako netko ide u pon na folikometriju iz pule, a zeli podlijeti prijevoz i troskove, nek se javi na pm  :Smile: 
P.s.2. Chiara, zao mi je

----------


## sjuskica30

Fusa čim dođe do punkcije računa se kao postupak nažalost...postupak ode,a ni ne dođeš u fazu da se nadaš...

----------


## fusa

Ajoj znači ako je punkcija to je to, bezveze! 
*CHIARA* baš mi je žao zbog neg.bete , dobro je mislim da ćeš donekle brzo doći na red. Mislim da ti trebaju konzultacije jer mjenjaš doktotra....meni je isto doktorica SŠ rekla odma na transferu kako ćemo dalje...ali tebe dr M još ne pozna zato trebaju konzultacije. Nadam se da će ti to vrijeme do onda brzo proći! I slažem se s tobom za smrzliće i veće šanse. i ja ću ako ne uspije drugi prirodni ići na 1 stimulirani zbog smrzlića, ali samo ako će biti ciklus, dva poslje ,ne više.

----------


## mala-bebica

*Chiara* žao mi je zbog bete, idemo dalje...
*maritas* što se fm tiče, ja sam ti znala ići i 5 dana za redom, bez obzira što je ovulacija bila školski na 14dc. Nije mi bilo neke razlike stimulirano ili prirodno što se broja fm tiče. Ja nisam koristila Elonvu, već Menopur.

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala cure. Zelim nam svima uskoro visoku betu.

----------


## maritas

Ne ide nitko iz pu u ri u pon?
Mene strah od uzbudenja vozit
Btw. Za pulu: dogovorila se sa zlatnim rukama da mi oni daju injekciju. I vidjela sam na njihovim stranicama da vade i za hrpu genskih testova

----------


## mala-bebica

Maritas, nemaš šta biti uzbuđena jer i tako taj dan nećeš ništa spektakularno saznati jer je dosta rano i ne može se nešto vidjeti, znati ćeš okvirno broj folikula koji u konačnici vjerojatno neće biti pravi, jer je tek 6dc

----------


## maritas

> Maritas, nemaš šta biti uzbuđena jer i tako taj dan nećeš ništa spektakularno saznati jer je dosta rano i ne može se nešto vidjeti, znati ćeš okvirno broj folikula koji u konačnici vjerojatno neće biti pravi, jer je tek 6dc


kako onda neki odjednom vec 8-i dan imaju dobivaju štopericu?
a i nikad se ne zna, može mi broj folikula biti 2 ili 0
nije mi svejedno, a i ne volim vozit

----------


## fusa

joj meni je isto bilo koma voziti na folikulimetrije, inače volim voziti, ali auto mi odlazi k vragu, pa sam morala extra paziti, zato nisam htijela ni nikog voziti sa sobom, da nebi bilo pa ja kriva....još ono ujutro kad je noć pa one glupe ovce po cestama, uh, zato mi se neda sve ispočetka ako ne uspije...
I isto sam bila ful uzbuđena, a ono, ništa, pvo čekaš na red, pa te za sekundu pogledaju i ideš doma...
Ako i dobiš štopericu, to ćeš morati navećer ići na hitnu da ti daju...ujutro te samo pogledaju i vele ti kako dalje..

----------


## Vrci

maritas, ima roda brošuru o neplodnosti i ivf-u, možda bi ti bilo ok malo to pogledati  :Smile: 

Ja sam imala punkcije 17, 18 dc, i 14 dc i 15 dc. Nema pravila

----------


## maritas

Dobro da si mi rekla za red. Moram si nabaviti knjigu.
Dobila sam injekciju. Sad krece sve  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Cure koliko dana ste se u prosjeku pikale kad ste u stimuliranom ivf-u? Krece se od 2 dc kad je pregled? I kako izgleda taj pregled, meni jako ide M.

----------


## mala-bebica

*Chiara* pregled je tek 6dc, ne brini. Po ljekove se u pravilu dolazi na 1dc osim ako bi mogao biti vikend, pa se dođe ranije. Ja sam si davala injekcije stimulacije punih 10 dana...

----------


## dino84

Kod dr. M. pregled je 2 dc da se vidi da li se može krenuti sa stimulacijom, da se slučajno nije pojavila cista ili nešto. I taj dan se podižu lijekovi.

Meni je dr. M. rekao da razumije da nam je neugodan taj pregled, ali bolje i to nego da nam propadne postupak. Zadnji put sam se pikala punih 15 dana.

----------


## maritas

Ja sam dobila elonvu. Ona se samo jednom uzme. Koliko sam vidjela nije tako cesta terapija . Mozda zbog puno godina smo je mi dobili.
Mene osamutila jucer. Zaspala sam vec u 8pred tv—om

----------


## CHIARA...

Ja sam kod doktora M isto kao i Dino, tako da je pregled onda 2 dc. Nekako cemo i to potrpit iako meni stvarno jako ide M. Dino kako si ti? Kad opet kreces?
Mala bebica jesi u postupku trenutno?
Maritas stvarno ne znam kako određuju sta ce tko dobiti.

----------


## CHIARA...

> Chiara,žao mi je radi minusa!! Moja prijeteljica danas nije uspjela izvaditi betu zbog vremenskih neprilika...ide sutra ako bura posustane...ona nije dobila,a ima simptomčića pa se nadam da je to to.
> Maritas,rade oni sve dane,samo ih je vikendom manje;točnije jedan doktor koji radi sve...tako da ako ima dosta žena zna se dugo čekati!!!


Sjuskica nisi javila sta je bilo sa betom.

----------


## sjuskica30

> Sjuskica nisi javila sta je bilo sa betom.


Imaš pravo,oprosti...bila je jučer i beta je pozitivna!!!!

----------


## CHIARA...

Super. Cestitam prijateljici.  :Very Happy:  Bas mi je drago da joj je uspjelo.

----------


## mala-bebica

Onda i mene ako budem išla u stimulirani kod dr.M čeka pregled na 2dc, uh...
Ja krećem početkom tjedna u prirodni kod dr.M, uspjela sam upasti  :Smile:

----------


## fusa

sve ste cure otišle kod dr M :Wink:   Neka on vama samo smučka dobre bete! 
Ima u Rijeci koja čekalica bete?

----------


## CHIARA...

Fusa ja sam se odlucila za dr M zbog toga sto kod profesorice ne zelim, novu doktoricu nisam upoznala, a M mi je uskakao za zamjene kad dr V nema. Mislim da sam dobro odlucila. Vrijeme ce pokazati. Ima cekalica bete i u Rijeci, samo se slabo javljaju. Vecinom citaju.  :Wink:

----------


## fusa

ja se isto nadam da si dobro odabrala i da će ti dr M donijeti sreću :Heart: 
a čekalice neka se jave i pišu malo...teško je u samoći čekati taj datum :Cekam:  da nam bude svima lakše :Grin:

----------


## Dixidi

Cure,sad kad budem krenula sa prirodnim ivf_om kako to ide? Jeli punkcija bolna? Meni je iskreno isto najveca muka to putovanje svaki put i poslije odlaziti na posao.gledam sto manje uzimati bolovanja ali vidjeti cu koliko cu tako izdrzati  :Sad:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> ja se isto nadam da si dobro odabrala i da će ti dr M donijeti sreću
> a čekalice neka se jave i pišu malo...teško je u samoći čekati taj datum da nam bude svima lakše


Ja nisam cekalica bete, al jesam (ne) cekalica M.   Curke, imam neki Clearblue compact, nigdje ne pise koliko je osjetljiv. Pise da se moze koristiti od prvog dana izostanka M.  Ja sam tek 26dc, a ciklus je na 29-30 tako da ne bih jos radila, al cisto me zanima zna li tko koliko je taj test osjetljiv.

od danas ujutro svako toliko me probode na desnoj strani... od 1 do 10, bol 4, nije jako al nema sanse da ne registriram svaki put. A od jucer bol u donjim ledima...  inace, kao sto nick i sam kaze :D, treniram redovno, ali leda sam odradila u pon i nema sanse da me od toga bole... cak sam u jednom navratu jucer morala prileci da bol popusti...

Potiho se nadam, toliko da srce malo zatreperi, ali ne jako da se ni ne razocaram previse.... 

Nego, tko je za kavicu?  :Smile:

----------


## fitnessgirl

P.S. tusiram se i pomislim... da mi se nije endica vratila?  Da nije vanmatericna pa me samo na jednoj strani boli?  Uf...  :Sad:

----------


## fusa

Dixidi punkcija u prirodnom ne boli, malo osjetis ubod ali nista strasno. Negdje 8dc ides na prvu folikulumetriju , a onda te vise manje naruce svaki drugi dan dok ne odluce da si spremna za stopericu i 2dana poslje stoperice ides na punkciju. Kad kreces? Kod kojeg si doktora?

Fitnessgirl joj nadam se da je trudnoca u pitanju. Neznam sto bi ti rekla, ja sam imala sve simptome a nikad trudna tako da im bas ne vjerujem. A za cb test ako nije digitalni pazi da te ne zezne jer zna pokazati drugu crticu a da nema trudnoce, vise cura su to rekle. Najbolji su ti oni sa crvenim crtama...a neznam gdje se kod nas moze kupiti onaj najosjetljiviji . Uglavnom nakon ovulacije barem da prode 10dana onda bi se moglo nekad vidjeti.

----------


## mala-bebica

*fitnessgirl* nemoj ni pod razno uzimati taj Clearblue compact, jer ništa ne valja, nebrojeno puta je pokazao plus a od plusa ni P. Uzmi najobičniji onaj od 15kn. 
*Dixidi* ne boli jako, evo meni je bez anestezije izvađeno 7js i izdržala sam bez problema. Odakle dolaziš u RI, zar ti neće dr. dati bolovanje tim više što putuješ?

I ja sam kod dr. M, više puta mi je uskakao tako da sam zadovoljna da sam uspjela kod njega.

----------


## Dixidi

fusa evo jucer sam dobila i zovem ih i naravno nikako ih dobiti,probati cu opet sutra.Trebala bi u subotu krenuti tad je 8 dan.Kod doktora M sam.  Putujem iz Savicente,ma doktorica mi da bolovanje bez problema samo ja koji put idem raditi koji put ne.Gledam da ne budem previse na bolovanju jer sam u firmi tek 10 mj ali kad bude punkcija i trensfer onda cu uzeti bolovanje

----------


## mala-bebica

*Dixidi* vikend je, zato se vjerojatno ne javljaju jer je samo jedna sestra vikendom i ona bude uglavnom sa dr. u sobi. Sutra bi se trebala javiti, no imas vremena jos do subote, stići ćeš se naručiti. Koji je vaš status, koje su vam dijagnoze? To je prvi postupak ili tek inseminacija?

----------


## Dixidi

mala-bebica da vjerovatno se nije nitko stigao javiti,sutra cu zvati pa cemo vidjeti.Pa ovako mi imamo sina od 6 god kojeg smo dobili sasvim prirodno.E kad smo se odlucili na drugo mislili smo to ce biti odmah kao i s njim ali nikako.nakon god dana otisla ginekologu i pocela provjeravati sta nije u redu.Po njima sve je ok,spermiogram uredan i kod mene sve ok.Sad ce biti vec 4 godine pokusavanja ali ne ide.I onda sam sad krenula u Rijeku.Doktor primjetio da mi je tsh malo povisen i tako sad dobila terapiju koju pijem za stitnjacu(inace nikad nisam imala s njom problem).Prosli smo dvije inseminacije i sad bi trebali krenuti na prirodni ivf.Ne znam sta bi rekla,po njima imam jedno dijete i sve je u redu tako da kao malo mi fali.Vidjeti cemo koliko ce to sve skupa trajati kod njih

----------


## maritas

Dixidi, mozes poslati i mail. Treba im dan dva da odgovore, ali barem si na miru da si na vrijeme javila.
Ja sam ih prosli tjedan dobila oko 9.30.
Sad nema smisla,da zoves. Cekaonica puna, a redu za javit se ceka min 8 zena.
Ako je netko u cekaoni i zeli me se javit, ja imam dva crvena fascikla  :Wink:

----------


## maritas

Odradila. Imamo 6 malih jajasca. Ponovo u srijedu.
Bila je zamjena od dr. SS. Doktorica sa kosom u repu. Kad sam bila prvi put rekla mi dr.SS da nema veze za streptokok, a sad zamjenska dr se cudi.
Ima netko iskustva?

----------


## sjuskica30

> Odradila. Imamo 6 malih jajasca. Ponovo u srijedu.
> Bila je zamjena od dr. SS. Doktorica sa kosom u repu. Kad sam bila prvi put rekla mi dr.SS da nema veze za streptokok, a sad zamjenska dr se cudi.
> Ima netko iskustva?


Ako sam ja dobro shvatila to je od liječnika do liječnika,od bolnice do bolnice.
Kad sam istraživala malo sebi za postupke vidjela sam da Prag primjerice traži čiste nalaze i briseve,dok npr. Maribor se ne zamara time...jer ima žena koje stalno nešto vuku i nikad ne bi dočekale postupak...
Možda ovisi i šta je na stvari,koja bakterija pa po tome odlučuju...

----------


## maritas

taj streptokok je upravo takav. 
sad mi je zao da nisam lazirala rezultate i pod antibioticima dala bris.
ja ga imam u tako maloj kolicini da ga nisam ni partneru prenijela i njegov je cist. još je bi samnom kad je rekla doktorica je streptokok normalan. vec 5 puta sam ga pitala da li je i on cuo to. tada sam bila pokazala stare briseve kojima je istekao rok pa sam naknadno u karton donijela nove.
cak dvoje lijecnika mi je htjelo i sa njim napraviti hsg, ali na kraju nije mi ni trebao.
bez obzira sto mislim da sam dobro cula, sad cu biti napeta do srijede. steta

----------


## mala-bebica

Maritas, vjerujem da je ozbiljno da te prof. ne bi pustila tako lako u postupke, ona te vodi tako da mislim da nemaš problema. Planirate vratiti 2 embrijića? Vjerujem da će biti lijepa oplodnja pa te pitam...

----------


## maritas

Da, mi bi 2 svakako. Ja bi mozda i tri(veca sansa da dodje do trudnoce), ali dragog mislim da bi bilo strah.
Svakako, ako zelimo 2 djece, to bi moralo biti u kratkom vremenu (zbog nasih godina), tako da blizanci nas ne strase.
Moramo vidjeti kako ce se ova jajasca ponasati u oplodnji. Ako se ne ugnjezde, slijedeci put cemo pametnije.
Treba sad imati strpljenja slijedeca tri tjedna, a ja to nemam :D

----------


## Inesz

Maritas, sretno. Ti si odradila 1. ili 2. folikulomertiju? Imala si 6 folikula? Treba pričekati punkciju, oplodnju i vidjeti koliko ćete imat zametaka.

Ako budete imali 3 zametka, kod tebe kojoj je ovo 1. Ivf, prema zakonu i dobroj klinickoj praksi, ne smiju vratiti 3 zametka.
Vraćanje 2 zametka, također valja pazljivo evaluirati, jer su znani rizici viseplodne trudnoce za bebe i za ženu.
Zamrzavanje zametaka je dozvoljeno, tako da je, upravo zbog rizika blizanacke trudnoće, moguće raditi transfer jednog po jednog zametka.

----------


## fusa

jutro cure! evo da i tu javim, imam negativan test na 12dpt, tako da se vidimo u čekaonicama ovih dana :Grin: 
p.s. jesam tužna, ali znala sam da će biti tako...

----------


## maritas

> Maritas, sretno. Ti si odradila 1. ili 2. folikulomertiju? Imala si 6 folikula? Treba pričekati punkciju, oplodnju i vidjeti koliko ćete imat zametaka.
> 
> Ako budete imali 3 zametka, kod tebe kojoj je ovo 1. Ivf, prema zakonu i dobroj klinickoj praksi, ne smiju vratiti 3 zametka.
> Vraćanje 2 zametka, također valja pazljivo evaluirati, jer su znani rizici viseplodne trudnoce za bebe i za ženu.
> Zamrzavanje zametaka je dozvoljeno, tako da je, upravo zbog rizika blizanacke trudnoće, moguće raditi transfer jednog po jednog zametka.


prva tek. i jos su mala jajasca. rekla da je da ima sanse da ih bude jos. 
ja iskreno nemam osjecaj i da mi vrte 2 da ce se oba primiti, iako bi to jako zeljela.
jako vjerujem dr. SS i napravit cu ono sto ona misli da je najbolje.
vjerujem da ce znati procjeniti sto je najpametnije.
fusa jako mi je zao. bila sam uvjerena da cu vidjeti da si napisala da je drukcije

----------


## mala-bebica

*fusa* žao mi je, ali idemo dalje, nema predaje, vidimo se u podrumu kroz koji dan.  :Very Happy:  Neću ti isto pisati na drugom forumu. Eh, i ja sam te davnooo skužila, kao i još nekoga  :Laughing:  :grouphug:  :Klap:  :Yes:

----------


## fusa

> *fusa* Neću ti isto pisati na drugom forumu. Eh, i ja sam te davnooo skužila, kao i još nekoga


e sad nije fer :Laughing:  koga si još skužila? 
Ja se javim sutra kad ponovim test onda ću otprilike znati dali sam si umislila neke stvari...

----------


## fusa

Podrume moj stižem ja tebi :Sing:  (mada je meni više prvi kat kad dolazis sa strane gdje je hitna)
Eto sad samo čekam M i krećemo u postupak, opet...

----------


## maritas

Dok cekam da objasnim onima koji dolaze iz pravca tunela ucka da ima laksi nacin za doci i parkirati. Idete na autoput, prodete pokraj vrata jadrana i ne izadete iza njega, nego izlaz poslije (nakon crkrve, rujevica ili viskovo, ima dvije razlicite oznake). Pratite znak centar koji vas prebaci preko autoputa. Dalje samo pratite glavnu cestu. Zanemarite prvi znak za bolnicu (to je neka druga). Kad ugledate bolnicu napred sa lijeve strane, skrenete na parking podpinjol. To je 1min od zgrade ginekologije. Zgrada je nizbrdo, na lijevo je ulaz. Nedostatak ovog parkinga je da korzo i soping nisu blizu  :Wink: 
P.s. ovdje ne vodi gps, nego na donji ulaz

----------


## mala-bebica

Maritas, jesi gotova, kako je, jesu komentirali streptokok?

----------


## mala-bebica

Fusa, zao mi je da ipak nista, ali vidimo se u podrumu koji je i meni prvi kat  :Smile:

----------


## maritas

Dosla kuci. Tolko dugo sam cekala red da sam ostala bez baterije.
Doktorica nije ni trepnula na steptokok. Rekla da uzmem antibiotik na dan punkcije (ili transfera). Moram opet pitati. 
Malo sam se rastuzila. Sad imam samo 2—3kvalitetna folikula.
Danas i sutra uzimam ovitrelle, i u petak idem ponovo. Vjerojatno ce punkcija biti tek u ponedjeljak.

----------


## Rominka

Maritas, ti svaku folikulometriju obavljas u Ri?

----------


## fusa

> Dosla kuci. Tolko dugo sam cekala red da sam ostala bez baterije.
> Doktorica nije ni trepnula na steptokok. Rekla da uzmem antibiotik na dan punkcije (ili transfera). Moram opet pitati. 
> Malo sam se rastuzila. Sad imam samo 2—3kvalitetna folikula.
> Danas i sutra uzimam ovitrelle, i u petak idem ponovo. Vjerojatno ce punkcija biti tek u ponedjeljak.


ja sam pila sumamed na dan punkcije(nakon punkcije) i dan poslje punkcije, ali svejedno pitaj ti ...sretno!

----------


## maritas

> Maritas, ti svaku folikulometriju obavljas u Ri?


da. ima neka druga mogucnost?
nitko mi nista nije rekao. 
malo je naporno, ali opet mi je drago da sam vidjela danas doktoricu

----------


## mala-bebica

Nema druge mogućnosti nego ta, ja sam svojevremeno pitala i dobila odgovor da oni vole imati sve pod kontrolom i sami raditi, a to da nam ovdje netko radi fm nije nikada zazivilo. Ne mora nužno znaciti da su samo 2-3 kvalitetna, svaka cast ako tako moze znati kakva je koja js, kad njima u labosu  treba vremena da pogledaju i ne mogu odmah reći niti je li js zrela ili nezrela. Meni je normalno da budem do 12h, nisi valjda dulje bila?

----------


## maritas

nisam ne bila dulje. oko 11ipo sam zavrsila. kako sam u pon zavrsila u 10, a rekli da da je puno ljudi taj dan, ovo mi je izgledalo puno.
i da, ispravljam sto sam gore napisala, dobila sam orangutan. ne baratam jos nazivima. znala sam da je na O.
i da ispricavam se inesz ako misli da ne obracam paznju na njene postove. decko mi je zabranio da guglam jer se previse opterecujem informacijama. pa sam odlucila u prvom krugu ga slusati i biti sto gluplja moguce. znam da su tvoje namjere najbolje  :Smile:

----------


## mala-bebica

Dobar savjet ti je dao, i ja sama to pokusavam i puno je lakse onima koji su ko tuke i nakon ET-a govore da je to to i da su trudne  :Smile:

----------


## Dixidi

Bok cure,ja krecem sutra na folikulometriju.Bas me zanima taj prirodni kako ce to biti

----------


## fusa

*CHIARA* jesi krenula u postupak, stimulirani?

----------


## Rominka

Maritas, sta ne radi dr. M i u Ri na humanoj? Kao da sam nedavno cula to od jedne djevoke koja ide gore u postupak. Kod nas joj dr sve vodi, pa minimalno putuje za Ri, samo nuzno. Ja sam inace pratila u bolnici. Mislim, nije tragedija do Ri, ali ako bi se moglo tu gdje ti pred nosom (a i s poslom je jednostavnije), zasto ne.

----------


## Rominka

> nisam ne bila dulje. oko 11ipo sam zavrsila. kako sam u pon zavrsila u 10, a rekli da da je puno ljudi taj dan, ovo mi je izgledalo puno.
> i da, ispravljam sto sam gore napisala, dobila sam orangutan. ne baratam jos nazivima. znala sam da je na O.
> i da ispricavam se inesz ako misli da ne obracam paznju na njene postove. decko mi je zabranio da guglam jer se previse opterecujem informacijama. pa sam odlucila u prvom krugu ga slusati i biti sto gluplja moguce. znam da su tvoje namjere najbolje


iskreno ne znam kako ti neznanje moze biti prednost. Samo ces si vise pitanja postaviti, a u slucaju neuspjeha ces i samu sebe "kriviti". Ako ides u postupak bez informacija, na kraju nemas prava nikome nista spocitnuti, posumnjati u neku odluku....duzna si sebi i svome djetetu informirati se, znati korake koji ti slijede i zasto ti slijede upravo takvi. Ne mozes i ne smijes se prepustiti nekome drugome, pa makar to bio doktor. Oprosti maritas  :Smile: 
mala bebica, zaista mislis da je neka od nas kao tuka usla u ijedan postupak?! Hmmmm.... nisam bas sigurna

----------


## mala-bebica

Rominka, ne mislim nego znam. Imala sam priliku s takvom osobom ležati nakon ET-a a ona ubjeđena da je već trudna čim su joj vratili zametak, pa smo joj ja i druga cimerica naravno objasnile kako dalje ide i kada je tek trudna ako ostane trudna...

----------


## mala-bebica

Dixi, dobar početak ti zelim. Isto ti je sve, samo što ovdje dobiješ štopericu kad folikul dosegne određenu veličinu i nakon 2 dana punkcija, moliš se da do tada folikul ne pukne, a ako se to i dogodi odradite jos jednu inseminaciju.

----------


## maritas

> Maritas, sta ne radi dr. M i u Ri na humanoj? Kao da sam nedavno cula to od jedne djevoke koja ide gore u postupak. Kod nas joj dr sve vodi, pa minimalno putuje za Ri, samo nuzno. Ja sam inace pratila u bolnici. Mislim, nije tragedija do Ri, ali ako bi se moglo tu gdje ti pred nosom (a i s poslom je jednostavnije), zasto ne.


dr. M(zena) ne radi u rijeci koliko znam, nego je na specijalizaciji. mislim da baš zbog toga bi bilo tesko da me prati u puli, kad je dio tjedna u rijeci. jako mi je čudno da je takva procedura. 
dr. SS mislim da jako cijeni dr. M (zenu). zaključujem po rekaciji koju je imala kad je vidjela moj nalaz koji je ona napisala. mislim da bi mi to predlozila, kad bi bilo moguce. pitati cu, ako bude bio potreban sijedeci postupak.
a za slijedeci post, kako dijete nece biti samo moje, uvaziti cu i zelje njegovog tate za nesurfanjem. bio je samnom ne pregledu i ima isto povjerenje u doktoricu. tek za 15-20dana ćemo vidjeti, da li griješimo. obzirom da je doktorica uvazila sve sto sam joj rekla na prvom pregledu (godine, vrlo rano dobivena menstruacija, kratka luteralna faza), mislim da ce se potruditi da nas se sto prije rijesi sa bebom u trbuhu

----------


## Rominka

Cak i da je tako, nazvati nekoga tukom...mozda iza njenog neznanja stoji sasvim nesto drugo, mozda i ta odluka da ne zeli znati (cime vise sebi steti nego ikome). Kako god nitko od nas ne drugoga trebao tako oslovljavati.

----------


## mala-bebica

Da, vjerojatno stoji to sto vec ima nekoliko djece iz spontane trudnoće sa prethodnim partnerom pa se ne zamara sa mpo i ne proucava problematiku nego se prepustila, sto je pozitivno.

----------


## sjuskica30

Mi smo se vec jednom malo zaplele u raspravu ovdje nakon objave da dr.V odlazi...neke su tvrdile da je ovakav,neke onakav...nekima nije pasala profesorica...neke nisu htjele čuti za dr.SŠ jer je kao mlada pa valjda samim time i nesposobna....ja sam imala priliku u čekaonici pričati sa curom koja mi nije znala reci dali joj je prvi postupak bio stimulirani ili prirodan...sa drugom koja je mislila da u stimuliranom ubodu jednom i isišu sisaljkom sve folikule odjednom....
Iskreno,ja sam jedna od onih koja stalno googla neki vrag...nekolicinu puta sam se uvjerila u to da sam idiot što to radim....i voljela bih da sam barem malo bila kao te koje pojma nisu imale...kad se samo sjetim straha od punkcije...a bez razloga!
I da,možda sam glupa što bezuvjetno vjerujem svom doktoru i što radim kako mi oni kažu,ali takva sam...zato su oni tamo di jesu,a ja nisam popila svu pamet svijeta iako dobro poznajem svoje tijelo i svoj ciklus.
Samo jednom nisam imala povjerenja u moju ginekologicu i njene odluke;prije dvije godine sam je promijenila i tad se pokrenula moja MPO priča...sad je bebica na putu i Bogu hvala na tome.
Ali moram reći da sam slijepo pratila upute dr.V i dr.SŠ.

Svatko od nas treba napraviti onako kako smatra da je najbolje i nitko nam se nema prava mješati u naše odluke.

----------


## mala-bebica

Tako je sjuskica!  :Very Happy:  :Smile:

----------


## fusa

Cure, pitanjce: jel ja moram sad zvati humanu da se naručim za folikulimetriju, ili se samo pojavim tamo 8dc kako mi je doktorica rekla u slučaju da ovaj postupak ne uspije. Dignem si uputnicu i samo odem tamo i najavim se sestri ili ih zovem :Coffee: ...ili možda da im mail pošaljem? koja je mail adresa?

----------


## fusa

i još jedno pitanje... radila sam briseve u 12mj, taman na knap da mi nisu trebali novi za 1. ivf, e sad jel ti isti vrijede ili moram svaka 3mj raditi nove briseve, nisu mi za to ništa rekli, mada ću ja otići napraviti briseve, ali ovdje ih rade samo utorkom pa  neće biti gotovi do postupka...nadam se da me neće zezati radi toga...

----------


## mala-bebica

Trebaš zvati i naručiti se, a za briseve se ne sekiraj jer vrijede 6mj kao i markeri

----------


## fusa

> Trebaš zvati i naručiti se, a za briseve se ne sekiraj jer vrijede 6mj kao i markeri


aaaa mrzim ih zvat, oduzme mi pol dana :kettlebell: 
super za briseve, hvala!

----------


## mala-bebica

Znam, pola sata je jos dobro ja sam znala cijeli dan par dana za redom. Evo ti mail: ivf@kbc-rijeka.hr

----------


## fusa

Hvala za mail. Evo ja im poslala, pa ću do 12h vidjeti dali će mi odgovoriti, ak ne , onda ih zovem da im dlazim sljedeći petak :Grin:

----------


## maritas

Gledam popis koji smo dobili u rijeci: bakterioloski vrijedi 3mj. Markeri 6.
Pitaj svakako do kad ti vrijede. Mozda ako isticu sutra, a menzis dobijes danas, onda ne treba.

----------


## mala-bebica

Na tom popisu krivo pise, priznaju i 6mj

----------


## sjuskica30

Na popisu piše 3mj.,ali kako koji doktor želi tako postupi...meni su nakon 4mj.tražili ponavljanje! Ako ti nisu rekli fusa onda ce ti ih uzeti u obzir jos ovaj ciklus.
I zar nisi dobila D1 uputnicu kad si krenula u postupke? Ta ti vrijedi onda godinu dana i ne treba ti nova...

----------


## maritas

Meni nisu priznali od 10—11 mj.2016.
Ali mislim da bi doktor rekao da treba.
Ja moram ponovo sutra. Nisam ni pitala koliko folikula ima. Glavno da mi je rekla da su lijepi  :Smile:  I sluznica mi je lijepa  :Smile:

----------


## fusa

hvala cure...pitat ću ih ja...meni isto piše na onom popisu kad sam krenula u mpo da trebaju brisevi ne stariji od 3mj. Istekli su sad sa trećim mjesecom tako da ću ih ja napraviti kako god. Mada mi dr. nije ništa rekla za to...
Nemam pojima, za uputnicu, valjda imam tu, ali svejedno moram po putni nalog... 
previše svega opet :Rolling Eyes:  još me auto zeza, pa ću se morati tramakat sa busom i katamaranom, a to će mi uzeti cijeli dan :drama: 
*maritas* bravo za lijepa jaja :Trep trep:

----------


## sjuskica30

Traži si i višekratni putni nalog! Da si uštediš maltretiranje!

----------


## fusa

> Traži si i višekratni putni nalog! Da si uštediš maltretiranje!


da to sam dobila prošli put, ali su mi vratili na transferu, pa sam već predala...sad čekam novčeke da mi vrate :Grin:

----------


## sjuskica30

Prejaka si! Ali to ti je trebalo vrijediti dok ga ne ispuniš....meni je pokrio prvi razgovor,HSSG, sva tri postupka sa svim folikulometrijama i prvi pregled u trudnoći. I vrate ti ga svaki puta pa ga ti samo opet doneseš u sljedeći postupak.
Ja sam moj odnijela prošli tjedan i vidjela sam kad je računala teta na HZZO-u...znači nekih 20 odlazaka Poreč-Rijeka 2720,00kn.
Znači sad kad ti ga vrate opet nakon transfera,nemoj ga odmah predati na HZZO ako će ti trebati dalje....što se naravno nadamo da neće jer će sljedeći biti uspješan!!!!

----------


## fusa

e vidiš to nisam znala :Smile:  hvala ti! i ja se nadam da će bit uspiješan :Grin: 
koliko sam skužila na folikulimetrije se dolazi u 10h, neke razgovore i preglede 12h, a punkcije, transfere i slično u 8h, jelda? Što se desi ako se recimo zakasni na folikulimetriju, npr. dođe se  u 10:30 javiti tamo sestri...jel se taj dan još može na red doći? Gledam da se vožim malo sa katamaranom, ali on dođe nekad u 10, a nekad i u 10:30h, a treba mi 30min do bolnice...jel se kojoj desilo da "kasni"?

----------


## sjuskica30

Na folikulometrije ti kažu da dođem u 8h,prvo pregledaju one koje čekaju za punkciju...onda netko od doktora ide na punkcije,a netko radi svojim pacijenticama folikulometrije...ovisno kakve si sreće....osim vikendom kad je jedan doktor pa odradi prvo punkcije,pa potom transfere i folikulometrije....ali uvijek ce te netko pregledati kad objasnis situaciju! Ne brini!

----------


## maritas

Mislim da ti sve ovisi sto je doktor imao taj dan u planu. Ja sam dosla danas na red u 10.20. Sumnjam da bi bilo ista drukcije da sam dosla u 9.45,  umjesto 8,ali nikad se ne zna koje planove ima moj doktor

----------


## mala-bebica

Uvijek se dugo ceka dosla ranije ili kasnije, cak stovise, temeljem iskustva mogu reci da se dulje ceka ako dodete ranije, ispod 2 sata nikada nisam izgubila

----------


## mala-bebica

Cure koje ste u postupcima, kako ide? Koliko pricate o tome sa okolinom, tko vam sve zna za problem i da odlazite na postupke? Meni skoro nitko, mama i suprug i to je to, s nikim ne pricam o tome

----------


## maritas

Meni znaju skoro svi. Jedino na poslu nisam rekla svima. I poslovnim partnerima. Njima sam rekla da idem na terapije. Znam da ce svi znati jer se sve procuje pa se ne opterecujem sa tim. Mene nije nista sram niti vidim neki problem. Necu reci jedino onima koje sam cula da ne pricaju lijepo o drugima koji su isli. 
Tata mi je rekao da nikom ne govorim, ali sam mu rekla da ne mislim tako i prihvatio je to. Moji zele tolko unuke, da su se ponudili da ce platiti sve postupke. Ja se nadam da nece trebati i da cemo sve rjesiti preko hzzo—a.

----------


## sjuskica30

I mi smo rekli gotovo svima! I drago mi je da jesmo jer u međuvremenu su nam krenuli prijatelji...i to tri para i drago mi je da sam rekla jer su nam se mogli obratiti s pitanjima i savjetima. I meni je prijateljica bila prije mene i puno mi je značilo što sam imala koga pitati di,kamo,zašto!

----------


## fusa

Ja sam isto vise manje svima rekla, eto osim susjedima ,he,he...no i oni ce ubrzo saznati ako se ne pokrene nesto.  Jedino mi je bilo tesko kad su se svi javili cca 12dpt da vide jel bilo uspijesno. Pa objavit nekih 10 puta da nista ovaj put, to mi je bilo tesko...no ovaj put cu drugacije, samo cu ih otpilit i javit sama kad saznam, meni u obitelji 2 sad friske trudnice, i 2 od prijatelja i kumova. I to kad su mi zadnju objavili mi je bilo bas tesko. No opet sam sretna zbog njih sto ne moraju ovo prolaziti. Najgore mi je to cekanje, cekanje na postupak, pa cekanje bete....osijediti cu..jos se ja imam samo s time baviti po cijele dane, no u 6mj pocinje posao pa do 9 cu staviti mozak na pasu...a nadam se stvarno da ce se do ljeta primiti...
Meni je to psihicki i fizicki tesko, jer izgubim cijeli dan na putovanje za tih 10min, dosta me kosta, a i sve citam i analiziram pa me i to dotuce. Vec sam procitala 2 znanstvena rada na tu temu.(a nisam neki intelektualac) ... definitivno bi trebala ohladiti mozak malo...

----------


## maritas

Da, ponekad mora se malo odmoriti mozak. Vise koristi slijedecih 20 dana ce biti da ih provedes na svijezem zraku, da se hranis zdravo i da ne brines  :Wink: 
Ja cekam red. Dosla u 8, kao svi osim jedne, a nju prvu zvali. Prije jednu minutu. 
Meni put isto najgore pada. Bas sam umorna. Htjela jucer ostati spavati u rijeci, ali na kraju ipak isla kuci jer sam dobila lijekove za frizider. I opet danas nazad.
Vi koje ste daleko, gdje vam je muz dao spermu? Kakvi su uvjeti ovdje u bolnici? Mi mozda dodemo noc prije u opatiju. Cemo stici sa uzorkom na vrijeme u kbc?

----------


## fusa

I ja sam se čudila kako to da prime nekog tko je došao kasnije, ali vjerojatno je punkcija u pitanju, pa da nebi zaksnili...tako su mene na dan punkcije pozvali mislim drugu unutra da vide jel folikul tu pa me sprašili van :Grin:  i opet pozvali tamo u drugu salu...
Moj muž dođe samnomn tamo kad treba dati spermiće, on doslovno nema problem to obaviti u sekundi tamo u onim groznim wc-ima :Laughing:

----------


## mala-bebica

I moj muž kao tvoj fusa, dođe samnom i tamo to odraditi, nije tako strašno, bude čak i za čekati neke pute znači da dolaze i da im je ok  :Laughing:  Inače, sestra Marija uredno da spremnik za spermu, pa se može dati negdje na prikladnijem mjestu, mora se predati u roku sat vremena čini mi se (ona vam kaže), pa bi trebali stići iz Opatije ako se odlučite na tu opciju.
Što se tiče vožnje, to mi je najgori dio kolača, no s iskustvo i to sve manje osjetim. Ali da, naporno je dolaziti svaki dan za redom, a ja sam tako morala jedno 5 dana. Izdrži se sve...

----------


## mala-bebica

Cure koje gravitiraju Puli po pitanju soc.gin. kako vam je sa bolovanjem za vrijeme folikulomatrija i poslije nakon punkcije i tranfera, kod kojeg ste dr. i kako ste zadovoljne? Dobivate u komadu bolovanje ili kako?

----------


## mala-bebica

*Maritas, dixidi* kako je prošlo?

----------


## Rominka

Ja sam folikulometrije radila u vecernjim satima, u pu bolnici pa mi nije trebalo bolovanje iako da je zatrebalo dr bi dala. Prije dok sam radila za druge dobila sam bolovanje cak od prve folikulometrije do bete, ali tada je i zakon bio drugaciji, LOM je otvarala bol na preporuku gin. Danas sam primijetila da za folikulometriju i punkcijuda po dan, i onda od transfera do bete onome tko zatrazi.

----------


## maritas

cure, trebam pomoc. ide koja od vas sutra u rijeku? imam hitno i bitno pitanje, a sigurno se nece javiti ujutro na telefon.
p.s. punkcija ce mi biti u utorak
hvala od srca  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

> *CHIARA* jesi krenula u postupak, stimulirani?


*Fusa* zao mi je da ti nije uspio postupak. U stimulirani cu iduci mjesec.

----------


## CHIARA...

*Maritas* ne mogu ti pomoci jer ne idem na humanu sutra. Ali ako ti treba razgovor, javi se na pp.  :Yes:

----------


## Dixidi

Pozdrav,evo obavila u petak i idem ponovo u ponedjeljak.u pon mi je 10 dan od M pa cemo vidjeti kako rastu,nista doktor nije komentirao.I mene izludjuje to cekanje.Prvo me ubije voznja i onda tamo cekanje pa uvijek po 2 sata.I onda poslije idem na posao pa budem kao zgazena. Ali kad sam odlucila izdrzati cu kao i sve vi.Ja sam skoro svima rekla da sam krenula na postupke,na poslu isto znaju.Malo me pocelo pilati ispitivanje ali ljudi su znatizeljni i ne znaju bas kako to ide pa pitaju.Najbolji su mi savjeti kao ne razmisljaj o tome,previse si opterecena,budi pozitivna ovo ono.Pa onda ti pogledi zaljenja i tako.sve ja to sama znam ne mora mi nitko govoriti. Kao sto je fusa napisala treba cekati svo to vrijeme a bas tada vrijeme sporo ide,i budes umorna i sve skupa ali ajde imamo nadu tako da vjerujem da ce nam se ostvariti!

----------


## mala-bebica

Maritas, ne idem ni ja, ali pitaj ako mogu pomoći

----------


## mala-bebica

Dixidi, ovo je super sad na početku kad te narucio tek za tri dana, ali kad moras svaki dan i tako vise puta je naporno. Ali znam za ljude koji rade u Ri pa putuju svaki dan, onda cemo i mi to nekako izdržati uopće ne sumnjam u našu volju i želju.

----------


## mala-bebica

I da,  upravo zbog toga sto navodis nisam htjela dalje govoriti za svoj mpo put, ako bog da da uspijemo onda mozda i budem, a sad mi je samo dodatni stres, da ne pricam da ima i onih koji su uvjerenja da je sve božja volja i da na to "umjetno" ne treba ići, iako nema nista umjetno  :Sad:

----------


## Dixidi

A joj stvarno svasta cujes od tih ljudi,ne znas dali bi se smijao ili plakao.Uglavnom mi znamo zasto tamo idemo a oni nek misle sta hoce! Da dobro dok ne moram ici svaki dan  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## mala-bebica

Dixidi, kada inače imaš ovulacije, ti je školski ili? Ja imam nešto dulje cikluse pa onda moram i dulje odlaziti i budu često svakodnevno

----------


## Dixidi

Ja dobijem točno 28 dan,tako da mi je Ovulacija oko 14 dana poslije,inseminacije kad su bile su se 15 dan odradile.Vidjeti ću sutra sta ce doktor reci(rekao je da ću dobiti inekciju i za dva dana na punkciju)

----------


## mala-bebica

To je odlično u takvim situacijama i općenito kada radiš na bebi. Ja sam imala točne ko sat, a sad kad treba su se produljili i ne znam kako da ih vratim u normalu.  :Sad:

----------


## mala-bebica

*Romika* ovo je super što si mogla u Pu i navečer, prije koliko godina je to bilo? Meni za fm dan za dan ok, ali problem mi je što nakon et-a mi je najavljeno da će me odmah slati raditi, koliko god oni napišu mirovanje i razne terapije, a zakonski je to čisto, moj dr. sam odlučuje da li će mi dati ili ne bolovanje, tu se ništa ne može. Morati ću se prebaciti kod drugog, samo ne znam kod koga  :Mad:

----------


## Rominka

Mala-bebica, lani sam obavljala folikulometrije i u ned (na uskrs) ujutro ili dva dana ranije uvecer. Da se dogovoriti s njima=doktorima, a sestre su vec druga prica. Vecina ima neki svoj komentar, a onda imaju dvije-tri mladje koje su ok. U principu moras pokazati zube. Bolovanje ti sada otvara ginekologica i ako ti mpo dr napise posteda i mirovanje ona bi ti trebala otvoriti.

----------


## mala-bebica

Ja sam lani išla i pitala da bi u Puli radila fm, ali ništa, dobila odgovor da oni vole da se tamo ide i da ne prakticiraju. Sada dr. M radi u Puli prvih nekoliko fm, a poslije se nastavi u RI. Sa kime si ti konkretno dogovarala, kod koga si u Ri?
Što se bolovanja tiče, da, trebali bi dati bolovanje kad mpo prepiše to sam i rekla, ali nemaju namjeru mi dati, kontaktirala sam i njihova pravnika, ali uzalud, nema pomoći jedino mogu gina promjeniti, ali nemam pojma kod koga da idem

----------


## Rominka

Nismo mi u Ri, mi idemo u Cesku, a folikulometrije su mi radili Zoricic i Perkov. Ma kod kojeg si ti gin?  Meni bol vise ne treba, radim sama za sebe  :Smile:  a i skuzila sam da mi je lakse ako odem raditi laganijim tempom nego da sam doma. Naravno da to ovisi o radnom mjestu i samom poslu.

----------


## pak

> Ja sam lani išla i pitala da bi u Puli radila fm, ali ništa, dobila odgovor da oni vole da se tamo ide i da ne prakticiraju. Sada dr. M radi u Puli prvih nekoliko fm, a poslije se nastavi u RI. Sa kime si ti konkretno dogovarala, kod koga si u Ri?
> Što se bolovanja tiče, da, trebali bi dati bolovanje kad mpo prepiše to sam i rekla, ali nemaju namjeru mi dati, kontaktirala sam i njihova pravnika, ali uzalud, nema pomoći jedino mogu gina promjeniti, ali nemam pojma kod koga da idem


malena -bebica ma kako ti unaprijed može najaviti da ti neće dati bolovanje.
Mislim stvarno svega ima. Niti ti niti ona neznate kako ćeš reagirati na stimulaciju na kraju, kako ćeš se osjećati,  itd. Naravno da sve ovisi o poslu koji radiš dali je baš nužno bolovanje. Ako radiš negdje di se dižu teške stvari, gdje nemaš kako staviti utrice i sl mora ti dati bolovanje. 
Na kraju krajeva tebi se oduzima od plaće dok si na bolovanju,  njoj ni u džep ni iz džepa. Ovo prelazi na neko osobno prepucavanje.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

Pak mislim da i njima na zalost iz dzepa pa su postali takvi. Broje im svako bolovanje. Ali to ne smije i ne moze biti misao vodilja. Svaki organizam je drugaciji. A preporuka mpo dr bi se svakako trebala uzeti u obzir.

----------


## pak

> Pak mislim da i njima na zalost iz dzepa pa su postali takvi. Broje im svako bolovanje. Ali to ne smije i ne moze biti misao vodilja. Svaki organizam je drugaciji. A preporuka mpo dr bi se svakako trebala uzeti u obzir.


Ma ok ako i je njima iz džepa ali  za opravdano bolovanje nebi trebalo pacijente niti opterećivati sa time. Meni je ludo da ona unaprijed govori da neće dati bolovanje. Ja na poslu imam i sjedenja i rad sa strankama i dizanje tereta. Da mi nakon svega sada kaže gin da mi neda  bolovanje zbog nekih administrativnih zavrzlama i da ide kontra preporuci specijalista te da ja ugrozim vjerojatno zadnji postupak u mom životu koji ću tako skupo platiti iz svoga djepa jer u lijepoj našoj nije nikada zazivila donacija koja je zakonski dozvoljena iskreno neznam kako bi završili 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## eryngium

Ginići koji su u zakupu dobivaju kazne za previše bolovanja. Zato, valjda preventivno, odbijaju dati bolovanje za mpo postupke, da se slučajno ne približe limitu. Da su ikad bili u našoj koži, mislim da bi s vrata dodavali doznake. Ovako ti ostaje promjena ginekologa koji je u sklopu Doma zdravlja, otvaranje bolovanja preko dr. opće prakse na neku drugu dijagnozu ako je imaš, ili eventualno pritužba hzzo-u za uskraćivanje prava po preporuci specijaliste. Ne znam jel ovo zadnje postoji ili funkcionira u praksi.  :Unsure: 
Oni ginekolozi koji su zaposlenici zdravstvenih ustanova nemaju problema s kontrolama pa daju bolovanje kad god treba. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## mala-bebica

Radim kao i pak, svasta mjesano, i sa stranakama, sjedeći a i dizem teško.
To mi je najavljeno kad mi je zatvoreno bolovanje za zadnji postupak. Vidjet cemo kako ce biti, ali spremam se promjeniti dr.definitivno

----------


## Minna7

Cure, molim vas pomoć. Od srijede sam na menopuru 2 ampulice. Već 2 dana osjetim pritisak u prsima i laganu bol dok udišem. Sutra idem tamo pa cu im reći. Moram priznati da sam se malo uplašila. Imale li kakav savjet ili iskustva?

----------


## mala-bebica

Minna, nije mi se to dogodilo dok sam bila na menopuru, nisam primjetila nikakvu nuspojavu. Koji si dc, sta sve te dane nisi bila na humanoj?

----------


## Minna7

Bila sam 2.dc i 6.dc - prekjučer. Do onda sam bila u redu. Jucer popodne je pocelo i danas. Danas sam 7.dc. Inace imam hipotireozu. Sve mislim da mi se nije sve nesto uzburkalo....nemam pojma

----------


## Minna7

Pardon 6.dc je bio jučer

----------


## maritas

naravno da je moguce. mene svaki put pitaju da li imam nus pojava. procitaj papiric koji dobijes uz lijek. sigurno pise nesto o nus pojavama

----------


## Minna7

Nikakav papirić nisam dobila. Čitala sam na internetu. I postoji to kao nuspojava, samo me zanimalo je li kome bilo i da li su morali prestati s terapijom zbog toga.

----------


## mala-bebica

Ni ja nisam nikakav papirić dobila, ali nisam imala nikakvih nuspojava, pa ajde...
Također sam hashi/hipo. Jesi ih probala danas kontaktirati? Stvarno ne znam što u tom slučaju, da li promjene lijek ili cak prekinu terapiju. Bas me zanima pa nam javi sto ti sutra kazu

----------


## Minna7

Joj cure, ja sam uvijek neki poseban slučaj. Rijetko kad nešto pitam, a onda uvijek ubodem nešto što se nikome nije desilo.

----------


## Minna7

Javim sutra. Danas nisam zvala jer sam ujutro bila dobro. Popodne mi se to pojavi

----------


## fusa

*Minna7* ja još nemam iskustva sa stimulacijom ali nadam se da će sve biti dobro kod tebe. da nije to nešto strašno.

meni evo danas odgovorili na mail, nisam ih morala zivkati :Very Happy:  jupi! Potvrdili mi termin za folikulimetriju za petak...tako da krećemo u rundu br.2 :rock: 
e sad mene zanima ako ovaj zadnji ivf u prirodnom ciklusu ne uspije, jel mogu ja odma poslje iću sa onim klomifenima ili femarom?koliko sam skužila to je kao blaža stimulacija, a može se dobiti 2 do 3 jajne stanice. Ili se i na to treba čekati? tj jel se i kod nas u Rijeci čeka na ljekove za stimulirane postupke? i koliko se čeka ako se čeka?

----------


## mala-bebica

*fusa*, moraš samo odraditi konzultacije i onda ideš u stimulirani - menopur, gonal i sl. Klomifene baš i ne daju jer kada se već ide onda se ide sa onim što će polučiti bolji uspijeh odnosno više js
*dixidi* kada je punkcija?

----------


## sjuskica30

Fusa ti si kod dr.SŠ? 
Ja sam bila kod nje i dr.V! Odmah se na transferu dogovori sa njom u slučaju neuspjeha za sljedeći ciklus stimulirani.
Ona će ti odmah objasniti da ces nazvati prvi dan,doci drugi dan ciklusa na UZV i taj dan početi sa terapijom. Također,na nalazu od transfera ona će odmah napisati terapiju koju ćeš dobivati  za stimulaciju. 
Imam prijateljice koje su kod profesorice  i sve su izgubile po jedan ciklus za odradit konzultacije.
Ako ne želiš odgađati za jedan mjesec,slobodno se obrati doktorici.
Mene je ona sama pitala dali želim pauzirati jedan mjesec ili ići odmah u postupak ako ne uspije.
Mi smo ugostitelji i radimo sezonu.Krećemo sa radom 1.4. i do tad sam htjela pokušati još jednom.
Imala sam tu sreću da nisam trebala!

----------


## mala-bebica

Znate možda kako je kod dr. M? Da li su potrebne konzultacije prije stimulacije ili isto dogovaramo na zadnjem postupku kod transfera?

----------


## Minna7

Ja sam kod dr M. i nisam morala na konzultacije prije stimuliranog. Odmah dogovorili da dodem 2.dan ciklusa. Taj dan je bila profesorica i dala mi terapiju za stimulirani. Nisam imala pauzu

----------


## mala-bebica

Super, to mi se sviđa. Eventualno ne znam ako bi radili kakve dodatne pretrage ili nešto da li bi trebalo na konzultacije ili se isto može dogovoriti na transferu

----------


## maritas

Evo prezivila punkciju. Bez anestezije, uz voltaren koji nije stigao ni djelovati. Bas sam ponosna na sebe i na nasih 7 jajasca. Sad malo odmaram u cekaonici. Malo me boli kad sjedim. Divna je sestra u sali (sitnija sa plavom kosom)

----------


## fusa

super, znači ne mora se čekati na lijekove...odlično! mada da budem iskrena ja stvarno vjerujem ako sad dođe do transfera i ako embrij bude malo veči nego zadnji put, da će se primiti :Grin:  ...moć pozitivnog razmišljanja :Cool: 

*maritas* svaka čast za punkciju! sad samo nek se sve js oplode i na konju si :Saint:

----------


## Dixidi

mala-bebica ne znam jos kad je punkcija,doktor je rekao da dodjem u srijedu pa ce vidjeti dali cu dobiti inekciju u srijedu ili cetvrtak.Nadam se da ce to biti u srijedu(sutra) pa bi punkcija bila onda za dva dana sta ne?

----------


## maritas

Da, bude ti punkcija dva dana nakon sto ti daju stopericu u ruke. Stopericu primis u 22h navecer i punkcija je 36 sati kasnije. Meni je bila 35, a prosli tjedan je bilo zena kojima je bilo i nakon 37—38

----------


## mala-bebica

Tako je, navečer 21-22 dobiješ stopericu, zavisi kad ti kažu i za 2 dana tj. u slučaju da je dobiješ u srijedu u petak ujutro odmah u 8 te pregledju i ideš na punkciju ako jaje ne pukne, a upravo zbog toga prvo rjesavaju ive u prirodnim

----------


## mala-bebica

Maritas, drzim fige za dobru oplodnju. Identicno je bilo kod mene, sve bez anestezije, a nisam nista ni mirovala nakon punkcije, mozda bi ishod bio drugačiji da jesam.

----------


## maritas

Mislis nakon transfera?
Mene je stvarno prvih sat/dva vremena boljelo. Kao da su mi raširili kosti, pa da se vracaju nazad. Ali sama punkcija je kao ubod komarca. 
Prvo smo proveli sat i po na vratima jadrana u mekicu (imaju mekane kauce), a na kraju otisli na marendu u zminj da ne moramo kuhati i cistiti. 
Tako mislim i nakon transfera. 
On mi izgleda puno gori jer moram imati puni mjehur, a ja sam zena u godinama koja piša 5 min nakon sto popije nesto.
Koliko moram imati u mjehuru?
Imaju svi transfer 3—i dan? Mogu odabrati 5—i? Mene je strah da moje tijelo ne odbije strano tijelo. Jer imam hashimoto. Na srecu antitijela su mi trenutno 0. Mozda je 5—i dan jajasce otpornije?

----------


## mala-bebica

Nakon punkcije sam prosetala do auta koji uvijek bude izvan bolnice, a nakon transfera se odmori u sobi jedno sat vremena, a nakon toga sam se otpeljala doma. Pa kad je stimulirani onda et bude  5.dan od punkcije. I meni je tesko bilo sto se mjehura tice jer uvijek ga prenapunim a dovoljno je malo pijuckati kad tamo dodes. I ja sam hashimoto, ne znam koliko su mi antitijela jer su mi samo jednom vadili prije vise od 2 god, nisu bila jako preko granice

----------


## maritas

Stvarno 5—i ?! 
Meni su rekli da se vratim u petak.
Nije mi bilo ni na kraj pameti da pitam zasto. Ja sam bila uvjerena da je radi transfera. Jako sam znatizeljna da mi nije tesko ici. Ali opet mi je cudno da ni nije nitko nista rekao

----------


## sjuskica30

Rekli su da dođeš u petak jer moraš doći treći dan. U slučaju da se ne oplode sve jajne stanice i u slučaju da se i one koje se oplode slabije razvijaju vratit će ti te odmah u petak. U slučaju da ih ima barem 3-4 i da se dobro dijele,reći će ti da dođeš za dva dana i vratit će ti onda 1-2 (ovisno o dogovoru),a ostale ako ih ima zamrznuti. Nećeš ti birati dan transfera.
Mjehur nek ti bude jako pun jer im je lakše uvesti kateter i odraditi postupak.
Odmah po završetku transfera možeš se pomokriti. I onda ćeš ležati tamo jedno 1h-1,30h.
Ja sam sa krcatim mjehurom još trpila sat vremena i onda se pomokrila pa legla još pola sata.

----------


## maritas

Hvala na objasnjenju  :Smile: 
Danas na punkciji nije bila moja doktorica, pa sam malo zakinuta za informacije. Nakon postupka sam bila preosamucena osim za pitati broj folikula. Prije par dana mi je jedna gospoda u cekaonici objasnjavala postupak, a ona je imala 3—i dan. Nazalost bezuspjesno

----------


## mala-bebica

I ja kao i sjuskica, prepun mjehur oba puta, ali izdrzi se sve... I jos bi samo dodala sto se zamrzavanja tiče da ce 5.dan zamrznuti samo ako zametci dosegne tocno zadanu diobu, odnosno moraju biti blastice, sve ispod toga ne zamrzavaju

----------


## mala-bebica

A ni meni nisu ništa pretjerano rekli samo da dodem za 3 dana radi dogovora, no vec sam se informirala kako sve funkcionira pa ajde... Ne pricaju puno, stovise, moras ih za jezik sve vući

----------


## sjuskica30

Da i blaženi ovaj forum pa tu svašta saznaš iz iskustva drugih!

----------


## Dixidi

A tako to ide,ja mislila da ti oni tamo daju stopericu,stvarno dobro da ima foruma jer oni ti sve nesto Brzinski kazu.A sta ja ću si sama dati stopericu navečer ili?Joj daj boze da nam to sve bude uspješno!Svima nama!

----------


## sjuskica30

> A tako to ide,ja mislila da ti oni tamo daju stopericu,stvarno dobro da ima foruma jer oni ti sve nesto Brzinski kazu.A sta ja ću si sama dati stopericu navečer ili?Joj daj boze da nam to sve bude uspješno!Svima nama!


Ne znam odakle si,ali odeš na odjel svoje hitne pomoći i oni ti je daju.
Ili ako imaš nekog medicinara za prijatelja...
Štoperica ide u mišić pa si ne možeš sama dati kao hormone....
Iako mislim da je naša fusa zaglavila na pola puta za doma i muž joj je morao dati u autu!!

----------


## mala-bebica

> A tako to ide,ja mislila da ti oni tamo daju stopericu,stvarno dobro da ima foruma jer oni ti sve nesto Brzinski kazu.A sta ja ću si sama dati stopericu navečer ili?Joj daj boze da nam to sve bude uspješno!Svima nama!


Ovitrelle sam si ja sama dala jer je u penu i ne mora ići u guzu, za razliku od onih koje se moraju miksati i dati u guzu, za takve ideš na hitni prijem ginekologije

----------


## Dixidi

Hvala zenskice,vidjeti cu sutra sta ce mi reci.Odraditi cemo i to

----------


## fusa

da meni je muž morao dati štopericu...bratova cura ima iskustva sa davanjem inekcija i rekla mu gdje da mi je da, a na youtube smo našli kako se miksaju i sa kojom iglom ubosti :Grin:  ...sad sljedeći put ću na hitnu, nekako sam sigurnija, mada je sve dobro ispalo i ovako.

----------


## maritas

ako ste iz pule, bez obzira sto vam u rijeci kazu da idete na hitnu, nemojte ici na hitnu nego na ginekologiju. na ginekologiji su to odradili ekspresno i ljubazno.
mene su glatko odbili na hitnoj, u 21.45.
dobiti ćete  i špricu, tako da vam može i netko u kućnoj radinosti dati.

----------


## mala-bebica

*dixidi* kako je prošlo?

----------


## Dixidi

Super je proslo,nikad manje nisam cekala vec u 8 i 40 bila gotova.Veceras stoperica u 10 i u petak na punkciju

----------


## Minna7

Dr M mi je izvadio krv zbog onog gusenja. Kaze da ne bi smjelo biti od Menopura. Krv u redu....neka sitna upala...koja se sinoc pokazala kao viroza 37.5 temp i totalno promukla. Jesu li kome prekidali stimulaciju zbog bolesti? Zvala sam i rekli su da dodem...bojim se da me ne posalju kuci da prekidamo sve

----------


## mala-bebica

Tako i ja zadnji put, u roku 15min otkako sam došla već sam bila gotova, sutra opet idem. Super za štopericu, sretno!

----------


## mala-bebica

*Minna7* ne vjerujem da će ti prekinuti stimulaciju, nemam iskustva. Kakva je situacija sa folikulima?

----------


## fusa

> Super je proslo,nikad manje nisam cekala vec u 8 i 40 bila gotova.Veceras stoperica u 10 i u petak na punkciju


mi se možda vidimo u petak, ja idem na folikulimetriju, ali kako ću doći oko 8:30 ti bi do onda mogla biti gotova, jer punkcije odma uzimaju, pa sretno!

----------


## Dixidi

Rekao mi je doktor da ce biti punkcija ako ne pukne ali nadajmo se da nece.Bas kako ste mi i rekle.Nadam se da ce i u petak biti ok bez gužve

----------


## Dixidi

Hvala vam,sretno i vama i da sto prije to sve obavimo

----------


## Dixidi

E da vas jos nesto pitam: sta točno stoperica odradjuje?Da vidim dali sam ja to dobro skuzila

----------


## fusa

koliko sam ja skužila ona služi za dozrijevanje folikula...

----------


## Minna7

Jucer su jos bili sitni, vidjet cemo sutra. 
Štoperica se mora dati na vrijeme dok nije poceo proces ovulacije...i da, kako kažu ostali za završno dozrijevanje stanice

----------


## Minna7

Eto da znate cure...i kad ste bolesne možete nastaviti stimulirani ciklus. Dr M je rekao da to ne utječe na razvoj folikula i da nastavljamo.

----------


## mala-bebica

Minna, dobro je znati. A jesi li na kakvoj terapiji za ove probleme i kakva je sada situacija?

----------


## mala-bebica

Cure, kako je prošlo danas u nasem KBC-u?

----------


## Dixidi

Ejjj evo meni je ipak bila inseminacija( bas sam znala,Puknuo je pa nista od punkcije).Ali ajde treća inseminacija treća sreća! Sta ima kod ostalih?

----------


## maritas

Meni se razvila 4 zametka, ali ne savrseno. Ostavili ih do 5—og dana. U nedjelju cemo znati

----------


## fusa

> Ejjj evo meni je ipak bila inseminacija( bas sam znala,Puknuo je pa nista od punkcije).Ali ajde treća inseminacija treća sreća! Sta ima kod ostalih?


Jesi ti ona crna cura koja je izasla iz ordinacije i rekla muzu(decku) da je pukao, da neznas sto su toliko cekali, pa ste se vratili oko pola 10?
Bas mi je zao sto vam je pobijego folikul...
Meni jos mali folikuli, od 8 i 10,na lijevom jajniku...endo5... biti ce ko i prosli ciklus ,nadam se, 12dc  stoperica i 14punkcija.
U nedjelju opet, a nemam bus tako rano i sad cu morat sa ovim svojim autom koji ce mi se vjerojatno raspast do Rijeke.

----------


## Dixidi

fusa,ha,hahaha  da to sam bila ja!Ulovili su me živci,bas sam reagirala ludo ali poslije me prošlo.A sta se moze tako je i prihvatis to.Ja se nadam da necu vise morati odlaziti tamo,sad treba cekati. Sto se putovanja tiče bez beda mozemo i skupa kad se potrefimo da idemo iste dane samo sto sam ja iz Savicente

----------


## maritas

Mozda sam te i skuzila. Po govoru. Imas crvenu torbu?

----------


## CHIARA...

Sta ste sve bile danas tamo?  :Laughing:  A ja kasnije dosla, u podne.

----------


## fusa

*Dixidi* ma ja bi i burnije reagirala da sam bila na tvom mjestu(jer meni inseminacija ne pomaže)...ja taman  došla a onda si ti izašla i to rekla,meni se odvrtio scenarij da se meni to desilo...uh i bilo mi žao što vam se to desilo, zato sam te i registrirala a i poslje ste sijeli nasuprot meni pa sam razmišljala što se dešava u tim situacijama kad pukne folikul...
A ja ti se vozim sa Lošinja tako da mi nema pomoći :kettlebell: 
Stvarno smo se sve danas sjatile tamo :Grin: , *CHIARA*  i ti si krenula znači , super!

----------


## Dixidi

maritas mislis na mene dali sam imala crvenu torbu,ne nisam. fusa, ja kad sam ušla unutra pregledala me prvo doktorica a onda doktor i njih dvoje i sestra su samo gledali u onaj ekran i šutili i po facama sam skuzila da nije dobro.I doktor govori: nema ga,izgleda da je Puknuo.Joj a meni došlo podne,rekla sam im da sam znala da ce se to desiti.Ja sam imala dvije neuspjele inseminacije zato sam se dogovorila za prirodni i onda mi se to desi.Ali ok jos sam na početku pa necu dramiti.

----------


## Dixidi

A jadan moj muž,ne kuzi sta je Puknulo sta sada,kako dalje.Vidi po meni da sam luda.Poslije me smirivao pa ajde nije toliko strašno nesto ce se napraviti.Gledam ga i mislim si joj jadan i on sa mnom tako,ne zna sta reci

----------


## maritas

Onda je jos netko bio iz istarskih krajeva  :Wink: 
Taman smo se zamijenili na parkingu za mjesta.
Dixidi, zao mi je za situaciju.
Sad cekam da sve ovo prodje, pa cu poceti proucavati kako poboljsati jajne stanice. Meni je to ocito problem.
Su i vama prvo ispricali sve najgore scenarije koji se mogu dogoditi? Ja sam se jako razocarala kad su odmah krenuli o tome

----------


## pak

> Onda je jos netko bio iz istarskih krajeva 
> Taman smo se zamijenili na parkingu za mjesta.
> Dixidi, zao mi je za situaciju.
> Sad cekam da sve ovo prodje, pa cu poceti proucavati kako poboljsati jajne stanice. Meni je to ocito problem.
> Su i vama prvo ispricali sve najgore scenarije koji se mogu dogoditi? Ja sam se jako razocarala kad su odmah krenuli o tome


maritas imaš cijelu temu na forumu kako poboljšati kvalitetu j.s.
Većina nas je pokušala sa time pronjuskaj.
Tko ti je odmah predocio najgori scenarij? 
Najgori scenarij je da ne rodiš ali kako ste na samom početku ne trebaš se time opterećivati iako je to realna mogućnost svima nama koji se liječimo od neplodnosti.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

Procitala sam temu, ali bi radje neki protokol. Probati cu naci neki protokol na stranim stranicama, ako ima.
Na pregledu je bilo tako. Bas sam se sokirala kad sam cula da zameci nisu dobre kvalitete i da slijedece je bila tema su postoci bolesne djece koji se rode u mpo postupcima.
Ja sam jako osjetljiva osoba, moj decko je sve shvatio kao najgori scenarij, ali ja sam se prepala. Valjda moram prozivjeti prvi neuspjeh, da se pomirim sa rizikom svega

----------


## pak

> Procitala sam temu, ali bi radje neki protokol. Probati cu naci neki protokol na stranim stranicama, ako ima.
> Na pregledu je bilo tako. Bas sam se sokirala kad sam cula da zameci nisu dobre kvalitete i da slijedece je bila tema su postoci bolesne djece koji se rode u mpo postupcima.
> Ja sam jako osjetljiva osoba, moj decko je sve shvatio kao najgori scenarij, ali ja sam se prepala. Valjda moram prozivjeti prvi neuspjeh, da se pomirim sa rizikom svega


Sorry postoci bolesne djece iz Mpo postupaka? Stvarno [emoji50]? Umjesto pricanja o postupku i tijeku liječenja ajmo pričati  o još nerođenoj bolesnoj djeci. 
Prošla sam više od jednog specijalista humane reprodukcije u Rijeci i dalje  i još mi nitko izašao sa tom pričom srećom.

----------


## pak

Imaš knjigu od humanice na engleskom. Na temi je i link na njenu knjigu

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

Da, tocno to. Mislim da je rekla da 8% u mpo, a 5 u spolnim odnosima. Jos uz dodatni rizik mojih godina. Meni je tom trenu djelovalo kao da imamo 1% sanse da dobijemo zdravo dijete. I niti toliko. U mojoj glavi,  kao da sam cula da ce svakako dijete biti bolesno, samo je pitanje sto ce imati. 
Hvala na sugestijama za knjige. Svakako cu prouciti.

----------


## red pepper

Pa ta prica o 10% bolesnih je uz pricu nikad neces zatrudnjeti njezin klasik tako da se uopće ne sekiraj sto ona prica..Ona nije bila na satu kada se ucila psihologija nazalost. Ja osobno znam jako puno djece iz mpo i sva su zdrava tako da se mani crne statistike jer su to stvari koje se mogu desiti,ali su sanse jako male..Ako imate puno godina svakako napravi nifty ili harmony test kad zatrudnis da provjeris eventualne kromosomske greske koje opet nisu povezane s mpo nego sa godinama..A od profesorice ces se naslusat jos svega tako da moras ne uzimat za ozbiljno sto ona govori....za poboljsanje kvalitete js ja sam uzimala psenicnu travu,koenzim q10, vitamin e, vitamin d, vitamin c i maticnu mlijec,ali u ogromnim dozama.Puno puta vecim od propisanih dnevnih doza..

----------


## maritas

Hvala red  :Smile: 
Javim se sutra kako je proslo. Danas cemo oboje malo se pokusati opustiti

----------


## mala-bebica

Dixidi, zao mi je ali ajde i to je jedna sansa. Meni se to dogodilo u prirodnom ali na neophodnom jajovodu pa smo imali IUI, tako da znam kako ti je iako au tebi sanse veće ako su ti jajovodi prohodni, pretpostavljam da si radila taj pregled?
Maritas, ti si kod prof.a ona je sklona takvim komentarima. Nemoj se brinuti jer po meni ti je to sve kako ti grah padne, u MPO je pravilo da pravila nema.  Evo, kod mene oplodnja do sad odlicna, ali dioba uvijek sporija, no bez obzira na to po njima embriji uvijek lijepi i kvalitetni, ali trudnoće još nema. Samo se pokušaj malo opustiti, iako znam da je teško. Još sam ja jucer falila, ali nisam bila  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

kad smo kod IVF-a, on sam po sebi nije rizik za zdravlje djece. Ono što jest rizik to su viša prosječna dob trudnica u odnosu na dob trudnica kod spontano ostvarenih trudnoća  (tome svakako treba dodati i višu prosječnu dob budućeg oca u IVF postupcima). 

isto tako povećan rizik za zdravlje djece (a i majki) u IVF postupcima proizlazi iz višestruko većeg udjela višeplodnih turndoća u odnosu na spontano ostvarene trudnoće.

svoju dob ne možemo mijenjati. moramo prihvatiti rizike koje u reprodukciji nosi činjenica da imamo npr. 39, 40 ili 42 godine...

ali se možemo informirati i donijeti donijeti odluku da želimo transfer 1 zametka kako bismo izbjegli rizik kojeg nose višeplodne trudnoće.

zamrzavanje zametaka je dozvoljeno, transferirajmo ih jednog po jednog...

----------


## maritas

Sve to sam citala, znala, ali problem mi je bio to sto mi je rekla da moji zameci 3—eg dana nisu kvalitetni, a do sada moje godine nisu bile nedostatak sam imala sasvim uredne nalaze (osim hipotireoze). Uzasan osjecaj. Na kraju se odlucili cekati 5—i dan iako je vjerojatnost mala da izdrze, ne vise zbog mojih godina, nego zbog njihove kvalitete. Sad je presudan muski faktor. On je zdravija strana para pa mozda se dogodi cudo.
Za jedan zametak je prevagnula to sto jedan plod moze biti bolestan, a drugi ne. To je nesto o cemu nisam razmisljala, iako sam citala i o nitfy, harmoni, amnio, ultrazvuku 12tj i slicno. 
Teske odluke. Na srecu, decko i ja imamo isto misljenje.  Zao nam jedino da ovaj razgovor nismo imali koji dan ranije.

----------


## mala-bebica

Maritas, pretpostavljam da je rađen ICSI? Znaš li koliko stanicni je najbolji embrij? Kakvi god zametci sutra bili nemoj odustati od transfera, nek vrate to što je, a s obzirom na to što si rekla mislim da neće biti ništa za zamrzavanje.

----------


## maritas

> Maritas, pretpostavljam da je rađen ICSI? Znaš li koliko stanicni je najbolji embrij? Kakvi god zametci sutra bili nemoj odustati od transfera, nek vrate to što je, a s obzirom na to što si rekla mislim da neće biti ništa za zamrzavanje.


necu ne odustati sutra, ako prežive do sutra, imaju više šanse. možda jedan preživi i taj bude onaj dobitni  :Smile: 
nažalost ne znam za broj stanica. nisu nam rekli, a ja od šoka nisam se sjetila pitati. 
sutra je doktor M, pa cemo silom prilika dobiti drugo mišljenje

----------


## Dixidi

mala-bebica Jajnici su mi prohodni,to smo u 11 mj kontrolirali tako da to je ok.Ma u biti kod nas je sve ok i kako mi je d

----------


## Dixidi

Kako mi je doktorica rekla po njoj nama bi ti prirodni mogli uspjeti jer nema nikakvog problema.A ne znam.A ovo kad doktori isprepadaju ljude to mi je prestrasno

----------


## mala-bebica

Tako su i meni rekli, jer i taj jedan neprohodni jajovod ne mora značiti da je  neprohodan jer čak u 30% slučajeva nalaz može biti lažno  pozitivan, tako da to im nije problem jer smo i iui odradili. Jedino štitnjaca mali problemi ali pod kontrolom sa lijekom.

----------


## sjuskica30

Maritas sretno danas!!!!

----------


## mala-bebica

Maritas, javi nam, drzimo rucnonozne!

----------


## maritas

Hvala sto mislite  :Smile: 
Biti ce transfer oko 11h. Poslali nas da prosecemo

----------


## maritas

Odradeno  :Smile: 
Svi su prezivjeli, a jedan je bio bas lijep  :Smile: 
Jos jedan je dosao do faze blastociste.
A dva ce pustiti do sutra. Moram se vratiti u utorak.
Btw.cure uzmite ultragestan kad imate tranfser. Ja nisam. Ni kolegica do mene. Nama nitko nije rekao

----------


## mala-bebica

Lijepo, dva ste vratili? Inače, za utrogestan može se donijeti ali ja sam pitala i rekli da ne treba

----------


## fusa

Super Maritas! Sad samo hrabro! 
Ja isto odradila folikulimetriju, dosla na red dosta brzo s obzirom na guzvu...veli dr M da su jos mali folikuli pa cu tek u utorak vidjeti hoce stoperica ili ne. Sad se vec bojim da nam ne pobijegne... nadamo se najboljem.

----------


## fusa

> Btw.cure uzmite ultragestan kad imate tranfser. Ja nisam. Ni kolegica do mene. Nama nitko nije rekao


To je isto sto i crinone gel, jelda? Meni je dr rekla zadnji put da uzmem sa sobom jer oni stave poslje transfera.

----------


## mala-bebica

Da, utrogestan ili Crinone daju

----------


## maritas

Da, da. Uzmes ono sto si dobila na recept.
Ja sam crinone.
Samo jednog smo uzeli. Onog najljepswg  :Smile: 
Tatino djete  :Smile: . Rekli su da se cetvrti dan aktivira tatin gen. Nama je bilo uspjesno  :Smile:

----------


## mala-bebica

Kako je prošlo vezano za mirovanje? Sta ti je rekao i napisao dr.M? Šta kaže biologinja jel bi IVF ili ICSI?

----------


## maritas

Nalazi mi ostali u autu, ali kako sam letimicno pogledala ne piše nikakvo mirovanje. 
Nije mi biologinja nista rekla, ali ja bi rekla da je bilo ivf jer nisu spomenuli nikakve probleme. Zapamtila sam jos da nalazima za spermiogram piše normo. Bio je i prosli put, ali moglo je i bolje. Pio je jedno mjesec dana macu.
I ja sam dva ciklusa (ali ne ovaj) prvih 15 dana. I ciklus mi se produzio da 26 na 28 sto je jako pozitivno jer i u onima od 26 dana je bila ovulacija 15—i dan.

----------


## Minna7

Pozdrav cure....u ponedjeljak sam uz svu gripu i grozni kasalj odradila punkciju i imamo 7 stanica!! Da li znate koja brojka oplodenih odreduje 3. Ili 5. dan transfer?

----------


## maritas

> Pozdrav cure....u ponedjeljak sam uz svu gripu i grozni kasalj odradila punkciju i imamo 7 stanica!! Da li znate koja brojka oplodenih odreduje 3. Ili 5. dan transfer?


mislim da to nema veze.
poanta ti je u kvalieti zametka 3-i dan.
ako lijepo napreduju, onda se čeka 5-i dan.
ako postoji rizik da ne prizivi do 5-og dana, vraca se treci jer kod mame im je bolje nego u epruveti.
kad dodju do petog dana u obliku blastociste, najvece cu sanse da se lijepo ugnijezde.
u prirodnom se vracuju treci dan, kad je i onako jedan i nema se sto cekati peti dan da se odabere najbolji (a i dalje je kod mame bolje nego u epruveti). bar sam ja to tako shvatila

----------


## Minna7

Hvala!♡

----------


## Rominka

Jedna info za cure iz Pule i okolice, dr. M koja je na subspecijalizaciji na humanoj u Ri radi i u pu bolnici i kod nje je moguce obaviti i folikulometrije i biopsiju endometrija.

----------


## dino84

Rominka, može malo više info o ovome? Ja se upravo spremam u postupak i puno bi mi značilo kada ne bi morala putovati u Ri. Šta bez obzira kod kojeg sam dr. mogla bih fm obavljati u Pu? I kako onda ide s lijekovima?

----------


## maritas

> Jedna info za cure iz Pule i okolice, dr. M koja je na subspecijalizaciji na humanoj u Ri radi i u pu bolnici i kod nje je moguce obaviti i folikulometrije i biopsiju endometrija.


super  :Smile:  tako cu onda slijedeci put. ja sam znala samo za hsg.
kako rješavaju dane kad nje nema? taj dan se onda ide u rijeku?
cini mi se da sam je prosli petak vidjela u rijeci

----------


## pak

> Jedna info za cure iz Pule i okolice, dr. M koja je na subspecijalizaciji na humanoj u Ri radi i u pu bolnici i kod nje je moguce obaviti i folikulometrije i biopsiju endometrija.


Super vijest. Napokon da se i u Puli nešto pokreće. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mala-bebica

Je, bila je cijeli tjedan tamo, a sad u Puli radi fm. Jedino ne znam da li to vrijedi i kod stimuliranih, jer u Ri dobivamo lijekove, nudem pitala. Kada je nema ide se u Ri.

----------


## mala-bebica

Minna, super, neka se lijepo razviju!!!

----------


## Rominka

Ne znam vam sve tocno reci. Mene gin uputila na nju i zena je rekla da nema smisla ici za Rijeku, a kad dodje folikulometrija da cu tkdj doci k njoj. Sutra idem na pregled kod nje pa cemo vidjeti. Mislim da je daleko lakse otici u Pu i odraditi to sto se moze ovdje nego gubiti cijeli dan i ici za ri.

----------


## maritas

> Ne znam vam sve tocno reci. Mene gin uputila na nju i zena je rekla da nema smisla ici za Rijeku, a kad dodje folikulometrija da cu tkdj doci k njoj. Sutra idem na pregled kod nje pa cemo vidjeti. Mislim da je daleko lakse otici u Pu i odraditi to sto se moze ovdje nego gubiti cijeli dan i ici za ri.


ma to je pjesma.
meni je bolnica na 10 min pjeske i od posla i od kuce
da me jednom spasi od puta za rijeku, mi je dan godisnjeg spasila

----------


## pak

A koja je to dr. Ona sa dugom kosom ili ona plava kovrčava?
Hoće li raditi fm umjesto svih dr. iz Rijeke ili samo u dogovoru sa nekima?
Gdje se u Puli rade fm? I da kako će to funkcionirati sa lijekovima.
Puno je tu pitanja.  
U svakom slučaju super za sve koji neće morati stalno za Ri.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

> A koja je to dr. Ona sa dugom kosom ili ona plava kovrčava?
> Hoće li raditi fm umjesto svih dr. iz Rijeke ili samo u dogovoru sa nekima?
> Gdje se u Puli rade fm? I da kako će to funkcionirati sa lijekovima.
> Puno je tu pitanja.  
> U svakom slučaju super za sve koji neće morati stalno za Ri.
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


mislim da ce to biti samo u dogovoru obe strane. kao neko prestavništvo. s tim da mislim da kad se otvori nova bolnica, moglo bi bii ozbiljnije.
pula nema nikakve lijekove vezane uz lijecenje (znam jer mi falilo pola doze puregona, pa sam zvala, niti ima to na zalihama bilo koja ljekarna u puli).
da, to je doktorica sa dugom svijetlom kosom inicijala MMM

----------


## fusa

Bok cure! Evo da javim, jucer sam imala punkciju. Kako sam opet u prirodnom, imamo samo 1js. I bila sam jedina jucer na punkciji...veli dr. da ih je puno za vikend obavljeno. I da je bila cura koja je imala 30folikula za izvaditi?! Vau!
Ja sam u nedjelju nadam se na transferu pa onda cekanje...
Sretno svima!

----------


## mala-bebica

Fusa, sretno, neka bude jedan et u nedjelju!  :Smile:  I ostalim curama sretno!

----------


## Minna7

Od 7 folikula SAMO 1 se razvio! Sav taj trud....inekcije. ...Ne mogu vjerovat! Dobro je sto je taj 1 savršeni osmostanični a1....ali ipak....bas sam malo tužna bila jucer

----------


## mala-bebica

Minna, super da je lijep i to je uspjeh. Ja recimo od 7 nisam imala niti jednu blasticu, naravno ni smrzlica. 
Znate li sto znači koja od ovih ocjena embrija, A, B..?

----------


## fusa

Mala-bebica nisam sigurna za to ocjenjivanje ali negdje je jedna cura pisala da je A kao najbolja ocijena...
Evo ja danas isla na transfer ali transfera nije bilo jer se nije oplodilo  :Sad:  
Dobila sam gonale i krecem sljedeci ciklus sa stimulacijom. Ajde da i to probamo!

----------


## Minna7

Žao mi je Fusa...  :Sad: 
A ocjena je da nema fragmentacija embrija a 1 da su pravilnog oblika stanice. Imaju najbolje šanse za implantaciju

----------


## mala-bebica

Fusa,   :Sad:  ali super da barem ne moras na konzultacije posebno odlaziti
Maritas,  :Sad: 
Sve kvragu, ja isto puna 3 tjedna hodočastila i vjerojatno ni neću stići do punkcije, ali opet, možda mi je bolje to nego ovo kao sto je Fusa dozivjela, mislim da mi je to uz ono da se uopce ne dobije stanica, najgora moguća opcija za ovaj dio postupka
Dakle, A1, je najbolja ocjena embrija?

----------


## Minna7

Da, A1 je top!

----------


## CHIARA...

Cure kako je s postupcima sad u 4 mj. Imaju li kakve slobodne dane za Uskrs?
Fusa zao mi je.  :Sad:

----------


## fusa

> Cure kako je s postupcima sad u 4 mj. Imaju li kakve slobodne dane za Uskrs?
> Fusa zao mi je.


da, bit će bolje drugi put :Yes: , pozitivno u svemu tome je da imam 2tjedna da se pripremim neopterećena time hoće doći M ili ne...

mislim da bude netko dežuran za Uskrs...meni taman M treba doći oko 14.4. i 6dc moram tamo, pa mi je dr.SŠ rekla da taman poslije praznika...ali ne mogu ne raditi, što bi sa curama koje imaju punkcije ili transfer?! Samo neznam koga će zapasti to dežurstvo.
U kojoj si ti fazi?

----------


## CHIARA...

Meni je sestra Marija rekla da mogu u postupak ako dobijem iza 10.04. jer u protivnom da bi mi punkcija padala oko Uskrsa pa mi ne bi imao tko punktirati jer oni spajaju 3 dana.

----------


## fusa

ajoj, to nisam znala...baš šteta, nadam se da ja neću dobiti ranije od očekivanog. Kako tebi pada? hoćeš dobiti poslje 10-og?

----------


## CHIARA...

Necu. Zadnja M mi je bila 09.03. , a kako su mi ciklusi kraci, ocekivala sam da cu dobiti 06.04. A na kraju sam dobila jucer smeđe krvarenje unatoc progesteronu kojeg uzimam da bih mako produzila ciklus. Krivo mi je sto radi par dana gubim postupak, a i treci mjesec sam propustila. U petom mjesecu mi isticu nalazi.  :Sad:

----------


## fusa

kad si radila nalaze? ja sam napravila sve početkom 12mj i još će mi u sad sljedećem ciklusu vrijediti, nasreću, jer ovdje je teško sve skupiti u 2tj. ,samo briseve mogu raditi utorkom, a nek mi padne da mi nije dan ciklusa koji treba biti(na početku) otpada cijeli ciklus...i vađenje krvi je samo pon i uto...užas. Ali zato u ako ovaj sad ciklus ne uspije do jeseni uzeti pauzu i u toj pauzi napraviti sve ponovo...nadam se da neće trebati.
A ne stigneš ti sad ponoviti nalaze? nemaš uputnice ,jelda? Smeđarenje se ne računa kao 1. dan , tako da držim fige da još malo smeđari pa da ne dođe još par dana da možeš ovaj ciklus u postupak!
Ja sam već dobila Gonale, da počnem s njima2dc pa da se ne vračam u Ri samo po to.

----------


## CHIARA...

Nalaze sam radila pocetkom 11mj i vrijede mi do pocetka 5mj (ne znam tocan datum). Ja sam dobila menopure (svi zenski problemi pocinju sa men  :lool:  )  I ja se nadam da cu jos par dana smeđariti. U petak dobivam nalaze od stitnjace i valjda ce biti ok.

----------


## fusa

ajde neka nam je sa srećom pa ćemo opet zajedno čekati betu :Grin:  ovaj put pozitivnu onako napucane stimulacijom :Wink:

----------


## mala-bebica

*fusa, chiara* sretno ovaj put! 
*Minna* kako ide?
netko piški ove dane, *dixidi*?

----------


## fusa

> *fusa, chiara* sretno ovaj put! 
> *Minna* kako ide?
> netko piški ove dane, *dixidi*?


hvala draga!
u kojoj si ti ono fazi?

----------


## CHIARA...

Meni je M stigla.  :Sad:   Sad sam zvala i ne rade za Uskrs. Moram ponoviti nalaze i javiti se u 5 mj.

----------


## lafčeko

Bok ženske! Ulijećem kao padobranac, ali imam jedno pitanje. Beta mi je 21.04 i moram ići u Pulu jer mi je tamo najbliže pa me zanima u kojoj bolnici (mornarička ili) i kakvo im je radno vrijeme? Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## fusa

> Meni je M stigla.   Sad sam zvala i ne rade za Uskrs. Moram ponoviti nalaze i javiti se u 5 mj.


ajme baš mi je žao  :Sad: 
glupa glupa M :Evil or Very Mad:  zašto dođe kad ne treba!
A što ne rade od petka do pon ili od sub?

----------


## CHIARA...

Ne znam. Nisam pitala od kad do kad su slobodni.

----------


## Dixidi

Ej zenskice ja sam jucer dobila( treća neuspjela  :Sad:  ) Zvala sam jucer odmah i sestra mi je rekla 11.04 doci na folikulometriju.Taman ce mi se potrefiti Uskrs ali nista mi nije rekla da nece raditi.A joj sta sada

----------


## fusa

> Ej zenskice ja sam jucer dobila( treća neuspjela  ) Zvala sam jucer odmah i sestra mi je rekla 11.04 doci na folikulometriju.Taman ce mi se potrefiti Uskrs ali nista mi nije rekla da nece raditi.A joj sta sada


Baš mi je žao! Pozitivno je to što nećeš pauzirati ciklus. Mada to nije neka utijeha...A što ti ideš ivf ili inseminacije? jel primaš stimulaciju?

----------


## Dixidi

Idem ma prirodni ivf.Ali cudno mi je ako nece raditi te dane kako cu imati punkciju onda

----------


## Dixidi

nadam se samo da nebi kad dodjem u utorak rekli mi da nista ovaj mj jer nije me trebala narucivati kad je tako.Bo vidjeti cemo

----------


## CHIARA...

> Idem ma prirodni ivf.Ali cudno mi je ako nece raditi te dane kako cu imati punkciju onda


Meni su rekli da ne mogu u postupak jer da mi nece imati tko punktirati zbog toga sto spajaju 3 dana.

----------


## fusa

> Idem ma prirodni ivf.Ali cudno mi je ako nece raditi te dane kako cu imati punkciju onda


a da, tebi bi punkcija mogla biti oko tih praznika...vjerojatno pošto si u prirodnom ideš, pa ako te zapadne punkcija na dane kad ne rade odgodit će ti sve skupa za sljedeći ciklus. CHIARA bi trebala sa stimulacijom pa su joj za svaki slučaj odmah odgodili da ne uzima ljekove a ništa od punkcije...baš je to zeznuto...
*lafčeko* ja nisam iz Pule pa ti nebi znala odgovor...tvoj post mi se tek sad ukazao, pošto je prvi pa treba proć provijeru, nadam se da će ti netko pomoći, ako već nisi saznala. Sretno!

----------


## mala-bebica

FUSA, konacno malo odmaram od svega, čekam m i nadam se da ne dode, a ako dode onda ću u postupak ovaj ili cak bi rekla prije sljedeći mjesec...

----------


## mala-bebica

DIXIDI, zovi ih prije utorka pa pitaj vezano za punkciju, pa si na miru

----------


## Dixidi

Da to ću i napraviti,nema smisla ici i da mi kazu nista od toga.Sutra ih zovem nadam se da ću ih dobiti na telefon. mala-bebica zelim ti da ne dobiješ,da bude jedna sretna vijest  :Wink:

----------


## mala-bebica

> Da to ću i napraviti,nema smisla ici i da mi kazu nista od toga.Sutra ih zovem nadam se da ću ih dobiti na telefon. mala-bebica zelim ti da ne dobiješ,da bude jedna sretna vijest


Javi sto kažu... Hvala, da bar tako bude i da uspijem izvan postupka...  :Smile:

----------


## Minna7

Evo nestrpljivo.... Kao i inače, puna simptoma ...sve me nešto pika i zateže... nadam se pozitivnom. (Mada ja uvijek imam simptome

----------


## Minna7

Ako ih ne mozete dobit na telefon posaljite mail. Ako nije nesto sto trazi hitan odgovor. Ugl se jave isti ili dr dan. 
ivf@kbc-rijeka.hr

----------


## sjuskica30

> Bok ženske! Ulijećem kao padobranac, ali imam jedno pitanje. Beta mi je 21.04 i moram ići u Pulu jer mi je tamo najbliže pa me zanima u kojoj bolnici (mornarička ili) i kakvo im je radno vrijeme? Hvala


Mislim da pošto je radni dan ne ideš u mornaričku nego tamo di se gradi nova bolnica! Ali provjeri još!

----------


## dino84

> Bok ženske! Ulijećem kao padobranac, ali imam jedno pitanje. Beta mi je 21.04 i moram ići u Pulu jer mi je tamo najbliže pa me zanima u kojoj bolnici (mornarička ili) i kakvo im je radno vrijeme? Hvala


Vadiš krv u mornaričkoj, tamo gdje je transfuzija pa vrata do njih. Mislim da piše vađenje krvi za djecu i trudnice ili tako nešto. Mislim da je radno vrijeme od 7 do 9.30, nisam sigurna.

----------


## lafčeko

Hvala puno cure! Sretno svima od  :Heart: !

----------


## Sunshine baby

Evo i mene da se malo ukljucim i poduje..pratim vas vec neko vrijeme i puno sam naucila od vas cure..ja sam trenutno u svom prvom postupku- stimuliranom ivf..inace kod dr. M.....dijagnoza koliko hoces: neprohodnost oba jajovoda, slaba ovarijalna rezerva, dva mioma, hipo/hashi...uglavnom bila sam na Puregonu 200IUx11+ 4xOrgalutran..danas odradila punkciju.. 4 folikula...nema js..kaze dr.nisam dobro reagirala na stimulaciju..mozda ce  biti bolje u prirodnom?!...po onom sto sam procitala u situaciji slicnoj mojoj cure su imale dugi protokol... kakva su vasa iskustva?

----------


## fusa

> Evo i mene da se malo ukljucim i poduje..pratim vas vec neko vrijeme i puno sam naucila od vas cure..ja sam trenutno u svom prvom postupku- stimuliranom ivf..inace kod dr. M.....dijagnoza koliko hoces: neprohodnost oba jajovoda, slaba ovarijalna rezerva, dva mioma, hipo/hashi...uglavnom bila sam na Puregonu 200IUx11+ 4xOrgalutran..danas odradila punkciju.. 4 folikula...nema js..kaze dr.nisam dobro reagirala na stimulaciju..mozda ce  biti bolje u prirodnom?!...po onom sto sam procitala u situaciji slicnoj mojoj cure su imale dugi protokol... kakva su vasa iskustva?



dobrodošla sunshine!
Nemam ti puno pametno za reći, jer i sama tek krećem sa prvim stimuliranim. No s obzirom da veliš da imaš slabu ovarijalnu rezervu i nisi dobro reagirala na prvu stimulaciju, možda i bilo dobro da probaš u prirodnom...ja sam prošla dva, neuspiješna, jednom se nije ulovilo, drugi put se nije ni oplodila jajna stanica. Ali možda tebi baš bude uspiješan. Je da je manja vjerojatnost jer se oslanjaš samo na jednu js(ako se ulovi) ali opet šanse postoje. A onda ako to ne uspije, traži drugu stimulaciju i dugi protokol.

----------


## Dixidi

Evo mene,napokon sam ih dobila na telefon.Rekli su mi da svejedno dodjem sutra pa ću vidjeti sta ce doktor reci.Tako da barem sam spremna na to da ce mi mozda reci da ovaj mj preskacemo.Vidjeti cemo mozda ulovim te zadnje dane poslije Uskrsa

----------


## Sunshine baby

U prirodnom cu sigurno probati jer ionako moram pauzirat 3 mj. od stimulacije...nemam sta izgubit osim zivaca...ali me zanimalo ako tko ima iskustvo sa slicnom pricom..sto se pokazalo kao bolje?cudno sam reagirala na stimulaciju..do 10dc su se folikuli lijepo razvijali..a onda su se u 2 dana napuhali za 10 mm??!!..pa pokusavam shvatiti..

----------


## dino84

I ja sam izvisila ovaj ciklus. Danas mi je 1dc, sutra sam trebala ići po lijekove i na uzv, ali ništa od toga. Jer 8 dc mi pada 17. kada oni ne rade pa mi ne mogu napraviti fm. Dr. mi je predložio da idemo u prirodni ovaj ciklus, ali meni to ne odgovara pošto nemam ovulacije. 

Baš sam ljuta jer sam mu na konzultacijama rekla da bih trebala dobiti oko 10. i da mi je rekao da ne rade ta dva dana, naštimala bih si ciklus sa Duphastonima da kasnije dobijem. I još sam se žurila da nalaze napravim na vrijeme. Uhhhh...

----------


## fusa

Ajme dino bas mi je zao...uh! Grozno je to! Toga se i ja bojim. Moja m treba doci u pet. Ili cet. najranije ali se bojim da ne dode sad ranije jer neznam kak cu onda...bas su puno cura zeznula ova 3dana. Pogotovo kad se zna da smo sve nestrpljive, barem ja!

Sunshine neznam zasto ti je doslo do tog. Mozda da pitas na nekoj temi o stimulaciji, ovdje nas malo pise pa neznam jel koja ima iskustva s tim.

----------


## Minna7

Nisam mogla čekati i izvadila betu 11dn3dt...negativna  :Sad: 
Čutala sam negdje da je nakon stimuliranog dobro odmah ici u prirodni postupak. Da su šanse bolje.... Znate li što o tome?

----------


## CHIARA...

Minna zao mi je.  :Sad:   Ja tek iduci mjesec idem u stimulirani po prvi put pa ti ne znam tocno reci. Prirodne sam potrosila.

----------


## fusa

> Nisam mogla čekati i izvadila betu 11dn3dt...negativna 
> Čutala sam negdje da je nakon stimuliranog dobro odmah ici u prirodni postupak. Da su šanse bolje.... Znate li što o tome?


i meni je baš žao zbog neg. bete...nemam iskustva, još, sa stimuliranima ali i ja sam čitala da poslje stimuliranog možeš imati više folikula (od djelovanja stimulacije) pa nebi bilo loše sad iskoristiti prirodni. Nikad se nezna!

ja sam brojila, doslovno, sate da mi M ne dođe, da mi ne odgode ovaj stimulirani postupak zbog praznika. Tj. još brojim3sata i onda je željno očekujem pa krećemo sa pikanjem :Grin: .
Nadam se da ću dobro reagirati na stimulaciju. Toga me isto strah.

----------


## Minna7

Koju stimulaciju si dobila? Ajme, pa tek sad kuzim da imam srece da ću izbjeći praznike

----------


## fusa

> Koju stimulaciju si dobila? Ajme, pa tek sad kuzim da imam srece da ću izbjeći praznike


da, pa nekoliko je cura moralo preskočiti ciklus zbog praznika...i ja sam sretna što me u dan zapalo da ne preskočimo  :Grin: 
Dobila sam gonal od 2dc. Na kakvoj si ti stimulaciji bila? kako ti je djelovala, vidim da nemaš smrzlića, pošto planiraš prirodni?

----------


## mala-bebica

Minna, baš mi je žao, ali nema odustajanja, idemo dalje pa ako možeš odmah idi u prirodni!  :Smile: 

Dixidi, kakva je situacija?

Ja evo čekam sljedeći tjedan da vidim da li dolazi m

----------


## Sunshine baby

Zao mi je za betu Minna.
Sto tice uspjesnosti prirodnog nakon stimuliranog ne znam..ali sam sad bila u stimuliranom i dr ŠS mi je nakon neuspjesne punkcije rekla da sad prvo jedan ciklus pauza od svega, a onda sljedeci mogu probat u prirodnom...ali moram to jos potvrditi sa svojim dr.(dr.M)...ja bi rekla da ima smisla to da je nakon stimulacije prirodni ciklus bolji i kvalitetniji..s druge strane kod low respondera stimulacija moze znaciti iscrpljivanje rezervi pa je pitanje kakav ce biti prirodni ciklus nakon stimuliranog...

----------


## Minna7

Bila sam na menopuru...po 2 ampule na dan. Nesto me stiskalo u prsima i pred kraj mi je bilo mucno i povraćalo mi se. Ali imala sam i gripu pa se mozda sve skupilo. Imala sam 8 stanica. Od toga jedna nezrela...4 se uopće nisu oplodile , jedna ubrzo prestala s razvojem i vratili mi osmostanični. Ovo sada ce mi biti 7. ciklus za redom da idem. Malo je reci da sam lagano luuuuuda već.

----------


## Dixidi

Bok,ja sam jucer i danas bila na folikulometriji.Jucer mi je doktor rekao da mi je folikul veci nego bi trebao biti pa da trebam doci i danas da se vidi.Danas nije bilo promjene na njemu ali se nada da ce drugi folikul rasti.Bo ne kuzim sta se sad to desava.Dobila sam 3 dana prije pa se mozda tu nesto poremetilo ne znam.U subotu idemo muz i ja pa je rekao doktor ako folikul pukne radimo inseminaciju( PO CETVRTI PUT)ako ne onda u nedjelju stoperica pa u utorak punkcija.Tako da mi ne propadne ovaj mj. A dobro kako god sta bude bude

----------


## fusa

Dixidi to ti je prvi put da ti se poremetilo? Jesi mozda koristila progesteron, pa da je od toga? 
Nekako mi je ovo tvoje sve ako-ako...(onda vjerojatno ne rade u ned i pon. ) nadam se da ce folikul usporiti s rastom i da ga stignete u utorak punktirati  :Wink:

----------


## Minna7

Koliko je to veci nego bi trebao biti i koji ti je dan ciklusa?

----------


## Dixidi

fusa,je prvi put mi se poremetilo inace bude točno u dan i to 28 dan tako da ne znam.Nista nisam koristila.Ma ne znam to mi je sve onako mozda ovo mozda ono ali vec znam da se i ovaj mj nece napraviti to sto je trebalo. Minna7 ne znam koliko je veći to mi nije rekao,8 dan ciklusa sam bila pa je tako komentirao i sljedeci dan kad sam bila rekao je da je ostao isti nije se mijenjao.A ne znam koji je to sad klinac sve nekako naopako ide.Kako si ti rekla malo je reci da sam luda! Tako sam i ja ponekad

----------


## Minna7

I meni je jedan ciklus od sitnog narastao na 22 mm u 2 dana...nešto čudno se desilo. Zašto, nemam pojma. Često mi nekontrolirano rastu u prirodnom. Vidjet ćemo ovaj prirodni nakon stimuliranog. Možda se malo unormalilo sve. 
Ja ti uvijek gledam na ekranu dok mjere koliko su veliki folikuli jer su oni često škrti na riječima, onda ja to sama snimim

----------


## mala-bebica

Cure, ima nešto novo kod vas?
Sretan Uskrs svima vama koje slavite!

----------


## fusa

Sretan Uskrs cure!
Ja evo jucer pocela sa stimulacijom pa sad me bas zanima kako cu reagirati. M nije prestala, tako da ce vjerojatno bit sve normalno. 
Jel krece koja sljedeci tjedan sa postupkom?

----------


## Minna7

Evo krenula u prirodni nakon stimuliranog. Vec mi je 7.dan 12.5mm folikul

----------


## mala-bebica

Cure nek vam je sretno!

Dixidi se ne javlja, znate kako je prošlo na kraju?

----------


## Dixidi

Bok,evo me.Uspjela sam ovih dana obaviti folikulometriju.Onaj cudni folikul sto je bio velik je nestao tako da smo pratili drugi koji je rastao.Danas je štoperica i u cetvrtak punkcija(nadam se da ce ovaj put biti punkcije).Ako folikul pukne ostala mi je jos jedna inseminacija.Sretno i vama cure  :Wink:

----------


## mala-bebica

Nadam se da ce biti punkcije, javi kako je prošlo!

----------


## Dixidi

Nista od punkcije(folikul Puknuo) znaci četvrta inseminacija slijedi.Ocito ja taj prirodni necu uloviti i morati ću na stimulirani bez ijednog pokušanog prirodnog.Ne znam sta reci ali eto tako valjda mora biti

----------


## fusa

> Nista od punkcije(folikul Puknuo) znaci četvrta inseminacija slijedi.Ocito ja taj prirodni necu uloviti i morati ću na stimulirani bez ijednog pokušanog prirodnog.Ne znam sta reci ali eto tako valjda mora biti


baš mi je žao što ga niste uspijeli uloviti...možda da ga i ne lovite više u prirodnom, jer veće su šanse u stimuliranom pa da ne gubiš vrijeme više. Meni su u oba prirodna uspijeli uloviti i imali smo jajnu stanicu ali jednom se nije ulovilo a drugi put se nije ni oplodila, tako da nije samo do tog da 
ga ulove...nažalost!

Ja sam jučer bila, imam ih 11 za sad, 7na desnom i 4na lijevom(6dc), sutra opet pa ćemo vidjeti. Već me sad tiska sve dolje i jedva hlače zakopčam :Undecided:

----------


## Dixidi

Ja sam se nekako nadala da do stimuliranog necu ni doci,u biti i oni su mi tako govorili ali eto izgleda da drukcije ne ide.U cetvrtak idem za briseve kod njih pa cu se s doktorom dogovoriti za dalje.Ali nemam sta puno razmisljati

----------


## fusa

> Ja sam se nekako nadala da do stimuliranog necu ni doci,u biti i oni su mi tako govorili ali eto izgleda da drukcije ne ide.U cetvrtak idem za briseve kod njih pa cu se s doktorom dogovoriti za dalje.Ali nemam sta puno razmisljati


Tako sam i ja mislila, sobzirom da imam sve ok i u sat tocne ovulacije i M, isto mi je dr. rekao da ce se od prve uloviti i ja sam mislila da cu svih 6postupaka iskoristiti na prirodne ali s obzirom na sanse, ne hvala, rade cu vidjet kakve sam srece u stimuliranom :D
Izdrzljive smo mi, drzim ti fige da ces morat proc samo jednu stimulaciju!

----------


## Dixidi

Znaci slicna situacija,a da zasto gubiti vrijeme uzalud.i kako to ide sa stimulacijom?

----------


## mala-bebica

> Znaci slicna situacija,a da zasto gubiti vrijeme uzalud.i kako to ide sa stimulacijom?


Nemoj brzati, i meni se dogodilo jednom isto tako, rijetko kome se ne dogodi barem jednom. Nismo znali na koliko mi puca folikul jer je bio prvi ciklus. Kao procedura je da prvo idu prirodni pa onda stimulirani, a oni neka prate malo bolje folikule i ti si pamti kako i koliko su ti rasli, tako sam ja pa sam uvijek upozorila i onda smo uhvatili js.

----------


## fusa

Ja jesam za to da se proba u prirodnom, bas nikad neznas koji ce postupak tebi uspijeti. Samo sto uloviti js nije jedina stvar koja se mora napraviti da bi doslo do transfera a onda i do implatacije. U stimuliranom se ima vise js pa su i sanse vece, ali i stimulirani nije za sve. Sve je to lutrija.
Stimulirani je slican ko i prirodni samo sto si dajes injekcije od 2dc(ima i dugi protokol ali to neznam kako ide), uglavnom ides na folikulimetrije od 6dc i onda ti daju ljekove dalje ovisno kako reagiras. Do tuda ja znam...meni je sutra 8dc i bas me zanima kako rastu. Dobila sam sad zadnja dva dana gonal u penu i nekako mi se cini kao da nista ne izlazi van, one klasicne injekcije mi se cine bolje.

----------


## lela24

Može mi koja reći dali odbijaju od postupka zbog prekomjerne kilaže! Hvala unaprijed!!

----------


## fusa

> Može mi koja reći dali odbijaju od postupka zbog prekomjerne kilaže! Hvala unaprijed!!


Mislim da ne odbijaju, samo da se dobi preporuka za smrsaviti jer su onda ko vece sanse da se zatrudni. Ali to je sve rekla-kazala,  moja dobra prijateljica ima nekih 30kg viska, pcos, neke probleme sa stitnjacom i dva puta ostala trudna bez problema(prvi put sa 29g) tako da nema smisla ikog odbijati, svaka od nas ima neku dijagnozu i prema njoj se ravnaju. Sretno!

----------


## maritas

Ja sam citala o tome prije nekog vremena, ali kad sam pogledala po cekaonici, vidjela da ima dosta popunjenih zena. Tako da mislim da to nije slucaj u rijeci.
Ja bi ti preporucila da smrsavis, ako nista drugo jer je doze hormona lakse regulirati i manje doze ces trebati.

----------


## lela24

Danas idem na konzultacije, pa cu vidjet sto ce rec!

----------


## lela24

Dali ima koja da danas ide tamo?

----------


## fusa

Ja sam sad tu, no do 10h bi trebala biti gotova...guzva ko i uvijek. Sretno Lela!

----------


## lela24

Ja moram doć od 10 do 14 javim sto mi je reklo! Hvala!

----------


## mala-bebica

*lela* sretno danas, kod kojeg si dr.?
Koliko znam, u Rijeci nije problem ako si bucka, ima dosta takvih, ali možda ti isto što kažu, to ne znam, možda i ovisi kod kojeg si dr i koliko kg viška imaš ali ne vjerujem da zbog toga nećeš u postupak... Imaš puno za skidati?
Koju su vam dijagnoze?

----------


## lela24

Pcos, imam dosta jos za skinuti. Skinula sam već dvadesetak kg. Kod Manestra sam!

----------


## mala-bebica

> Pcos, imam dosta jos za skinuti. Skinula sam već dvadesetak kg. Kod Manestra sam!


Jesi prošla već koji postupak ili tek ideš na prve konzultacije?

----------


## lela24

Bila sam u Petrovoj na jednoj inseminaciji. A u Rijeci sam bila krenula prije 5 god al sam onda prešla u Petrovu !

----------


## lela24

Samo da javim da sam bila na konzultacijama, nije mi nista reko za kile al moram kod endrokrinologa jer su mi hormoni loši. Pa tek onda dogovor za postupak!

----------


## fusa

Lela super sto si krenula, rijesit ces i hormone i onda samo naprijed! 

Meni na desnom 10folikula na lijevom jos uvijek 4, endo 10, a vodeci folikuli 10x15...dobila cetroride za danas i sutra pa u nedjelju opet za Ri. Tek sam sad dosla doma, crko im bus...ubit ce me ova putovanja...

----------


## lela24

Pa to je super nisam citala jesi ti u stimuliranom il prirodni?

----------


## fusa

> Pa to je super nisam citala jesi ti u stimuliranom il prirodni?


sad prvi put stimulirani, nakon dva neuspijela prirodna.

----------


## lela24

Želim ti svu sreću i da uspije...treća sreća!!!

----------


## lela24

Dali znaš dali se dugo čeka pregled endrokrinologa??

----------


## fusa

Hvala ti  :Smile: 
Nebi ti znala za endokrinologa, mozda koja cura tu zna...

----------


## mala-bebica

*fusa*  sretno i nek u utorak bude punkcija!  :Smile: 
*lela* koji hormoni su ti poremećeni, jesu baš jako? Si uzimala koju terapiju? Što se čekanja tiče, kojoj bolnici gravitiraš?

----------


## lela24

testosteron je najgori...pa mislila sam Rijeka. 3.45 je testosteron

----------


## Minna7

Cure, na koliko ste mm folikula dobile stopericu u prirodnom ciklusu i da je uspjesna bila punkcija?

----------


## fusa

Minna7 ja sam dobila na 16mm dva puta i oba puta je bila uspijesna punkcija i imali smo js.
Koliko je tebi velicina? Jesi dobila stopericu?

----------


## Minna7

Ma meni vecinom iznad 15.5 pucaju. Sada je 18x15 i dobila stopericu....bojim se prekasno. Nadam se da ce sutra biti jos cijeli folikul

----------


## fusa

Uzmi voltaren tabletu i ujutro prije punkcije i danas. On ti malo odgada ovulaciju.

----------


## CHIARA...

> Ma meni vecinom iznad 15.5 pucaju. Sada je 18x15 i dobila stopericu....bojim se prekasno. Nadam se da ce sutra biti jos cijeli folikul


Stopericu sam primila na 17 i 19 mm i imala sam oba puta punkciju. Za voltaren sam cula da cure uzimaju i da odgodi pucanje folikula, ali meni nije trebalo.

----------


## Minna7

Sto se osim voltarena može popit. Nemam nažalost. Negdje sam pročitala ibuprofen? Ne znam uopce da li da riskiram....al meni je ponekad pucao kad je bilo 15x16

----------


## fusa

> Sto se osim voltarena može popit. Nemam nažalost. Negdje sam pročitala ibuprofen? Ne znam uopce da li da riskiram....al meni je ponekad pucao kad je bilo 15x16


Mislim da mozes i te tablete. A neznam dali ti moze nesto skoditi kad su nam i tako rekli da popijemo nesto prije punkcije za bolove, a neki doktori i prepisu tablete prije punkcije... ja sam skoro popila dan prije, na kraju sam odustala jer me i nije nesto bolilo ko inace kad imam O...ali sam popila jutro prije punkcije, prvi put 2x voltaren a drugi put taj ibuprofen. Ja inace imam jako bolne M pa znam popiti i po 3,4,5 tableta na dan. Pitala sam dr. V jos na pocetku ,dali to skodi da nemozemo ostat trudni, ali je rekao da to nema nikakve veze.

----------


## mala-bebica

I ja sam uzela i ulovili smo stanicu  :Smile:

----------


## Sunshine baby

Ja nisam popila nista, dali su mi inekciju voltarena..ali kao da nisu...bolilo me je za poludit!negdje sam citala da su cure znale popiti i Normabel..da li je netko probao?da li manje boli?

----------


## Dixidi

Ja tek sad cujem za taj voltaren,tko zna dali bi meni bio pomogao posto eto dva puta puknuo folikul.Zasto nista ne kazu u tom slucaju?

----------


## mala-bebica

> Ja tek sad cujem za taj voltaren,tko zna dali bi meni bio pomogao posto eto dva puta puknuo folikul.Zasto nista ne kazu u tom slucaju?


Njihovo misljenje je da to ne pomaže, ja sam pitala i rekli da to nema veze s pucanjem folikula, iako sam uzela u prirodnom.

----------


## Dixidi

A da tko zna,mozda pomaze mozda ne.Mozda se potrefi tako tko popije pa taman uspije.

----------


## maritas

Ja sam pitala doktoricu SS da li ima nesto sto mogu piti i da na pomogne (neki vitamini, minerali), a njen odgovor je bio da: kad  bi postojalo nesto cudotvorno, onda bi svi uspjeli iz prve.
 Sve je individualno, ali vrijedi pokusati.
Drago mi je da sam procitala ovo za voltaren (koji ne znam di cu nabaviti). Ja cu imati jedan prirodan ciklus u  6mj i pucanja folikula me najvise strah jer to mi se dogodilo onaj put kad sam bila na prvim konzultacijama.

----------


## Minna7

I eto....folikul pukao!

----------


## CHIARA...

> I eto....folikul pukao!


Minna zao mi je.  :Sad:   Jesu barem napravili inseminaciju?
Sunshine baby dobrodosla. Tek sad vidim tvoj post jer dolazi sa zakasnjenjem kad administrator odobri. Jesi bila u stimuliranom ivf-u ili u prirodnom? Ja sam imala punkciju u  2 prirodna ivf-a i popila sam tabletu prije punkcije i nije bilo tako strasno. Normabel je samo za smirenje, vise ako te strah punkcije.

----------


## fusa

> I eto....folikul pukao!


Ajme bas mi je zao! I ti si bila danas? I ja...cekala sto godina da dodem na red... uglavnom puna sam folikula(18kom) , danas stoperica a u utorak punkcija pod anestezijom..

----------


## Minna7

Ja sam bila prva zbog punkcije....ali eto...nista. Nisu radili inseminaciju jer na toj strani nemam jajovod. Eto ti peha

----------


## Minna7

Sunshine baby, nemoj se plašit za drugi put. Meni je svaki put drugačije bilo. Jednom me s jednim folikulom bolilo za poludit, a u stimuliranom sa 8 nije bilo tako strašno. Eto....ne znam o čemu to ovisi

----------


## fusa

> Ja sam bila prva zbog punkcije....ali eto...nista. Nisu radili inseminaciju jer na toj strani nemam jajovod. Eto ti peha


A ti si bila sa muzem i kcerkicom? Malo slatko osvjezenje u cekaonici❤️

----------


## Sunshine baby

Bila sam u stimuliranom...sad pauziram 1 ciklus pa cu u prirodni..ma znam da je normabel za smirenje ali se on daje kod zahvata da se valjda tijelo opusti..ne samo ako te strah..pa me zanimalo da li je tko probao...

----------


## mala-bebica

*Minna* baš mi je žao da ništa, ajde, nema odustajanja, mora sljedeći ciklus biti 
*fusa* odlična reakcija, baš super reakcija, super da je u utorak punkcija, nema da ne bude trudnoće  :Smile:

----------


## fusa

> *Minna* baš mi je žao da ništa, ajde, nema odustajanja, mora sljedeći ciklus biti 
> *fusa* odlična reakcija, baš super reakcija, super da je u utorak punkcija, nema da ne bude trudnoće


hvala  :Saint:  ja sam isto sretna što ih ima, makar sam ko patka zadnjih par dana , gegam se jer sve tiska unutra...nadam se da bude na kraju nešto s toga :Cool:

----------


## pak

> Bila sam u stimuliranom...sad pauziram 1 ciklus pa cu u prirodni..ma znam da je normabel za smirenje ali se on daje kod zahvata da se valjda tijelo opusti..ne samo ako te strah..pa me zanimalo da li je tko probao...


Možeš popiti slobodno normabel i voltaren. Opusti te normabel i onda je lakše i manje boli. Isprobano [emoji6]. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Minna7

Jesam...to sam bila ja!

----------


## Minna7

I ona je ivf bebica. Ali ivf iz prve.... Početnička sreća! Sretno u utorak!

----------


## fusa

> I ona je ivf bebica. Ali ivf iz prve.... Početnička sreća! Sretno u utorak!


ajme to je tako lijepo! biti će i druga beba od prve samo nek se ulovi jaje :Saint: 
Hvala! javim kak je prošlo!

----------


## Minna7

Fusa...sretno sutra!

----------


## CHIARA...

Cure mogu li u postupak ako mi nalazi budu u izradi i do kada moram imati nove nalaze? Do punkcije ili? Pretpostavljam da cu M dobiti pocetkom mjeseca, a stari nalazi mi vrijede do 10.05. Ginekologica mi se danas vratila sa godisnjeg i nikako da dobijem termin za briseve i markere.
Fusa sretno sutra.

----------


## fusa

Hvala cure!
Chiara ja mislim da se mozes naruciti, ako ti nalazi stari vrijede do 10.5. jos koji dan gore nije problem, do tad bi ti novi trebali biti gotovi, ja sam si ih u 2tjedna sve napravila. Ti samo 1dc nazovi i reci da bi u stimulirani, tj. vec si imala konzultacije za stimulirani tj sa novim dr? Tako da zovi prvi dc i 2dc ces morat tamo da ti daju ljekove...nedaj da te pokolebaju, inzistiraj bez obzira na sve da ovaj ciklus krenes!

----------


## Minna7

Mislim da ti važe ti nalazi jos za ovaj postupak. Ali nemoj me uzimat za riječ. Ako radis nove, bitno je da do punkcije imaš sve. Ja sam u uspješnom ciklusu pred 3 g dosla s lošim nalazom briseva na punkciju. Dr. V  mi je samo rekao da popijem terapiju i nastavili dalje. Sreca da jesmo jer sam ostala trudna unatoč tim antibioticima.

----------


## Sunshine baby

Chiara meni je briseve napravio dr.M..jer mi je moj gin mogao tek za mjesec dana (a nisam htjela toliko cekati i gubiti vrijeme).. dosla sam na konzultacije kod dr.M sa svim papirima osim briseva, koji su bili stari, tako da mi je on uzeo briseve i nakon tjedan dana sam krenula u postupak..s tim da sam vec imala D1 uputnicu..
Fusa kako je proslo?

----------


## fusa

evo me! ok je prošlo, prespavala sve pa kao da se nije ni desilo  :Grin: 
imamo 11js, ali nitko me nije ni pitao koliko hoću da mi oplode :Confused:  nakon onog predavanja od dr. prof. S , mislila sam da će me pitati...nadam se da će ih sve oploditi. Opet nije bilo moje dr SŠ, punkciju mi je radio drM.
A danas u čekaoni  u 8h oko 8žena, do 8:30 nas je bilo dvije, a na kraju sam ja ostala sama :Shock:  čudo! nikad nisam tako praznu čekaonu vidjela.

----------


## Inesz

fusa, mislim da si trebala jasno naglasiti da želiš oplodnju svih 11 js. nadam se da će sve stanice ići u oplodnju...
ne bih voljela da, da se dogodi da bez tvog znanja, dio oplode, a dio jajnih stanica smrznu.

----------


## fusa

> fusa, mislim da si trebala jasno naglasiti da želiš oplodnju svih 11 js. nadam se da će sve stanice ići u oplodnju...
> ne bih voljela da, da se dogodi da bez tvog znanja, dio oplode, a dio jajnih stanica smrznu.


nebi ni ja voljela to! ali ako to naprave grdo ću se posvađati sa njima jer nemaju pravo bez da me pitaju to napraviti. Pa nisu valjda takvi? stvarno nitko nije spominjao to. Baš kad sam se probudila dr.M mi je donio nalaz i rekao samo da imam 11js. To je to. Ja sam tek tad došla k sebi i nisam se ni snašla da išta kažem i on je otišao...

----------


## Inesz

joj mila, trebala si izričito naglasiti da želiš oplodnju svih zrelih js. znam da nije lako nakon aspiracije i anestezije još i na to misliti, ali situacija u Rijeci kod prof. S. je po tom pitanju vrlo nepovoljna za pacijentice/neplodne parove. bilo je slučajeva da su, bez pristanka pacijentice, dio jajnih stanica zamrznuli, dio oplodili i tako se nisu držali zakonske odredbe da u oplodnju smije ići max 12 js.

----------


## fusa

uh, sad si me pošteno zabrinula...ali bio je dr.M, valjda nije on naredio isto to... Ma znaš da ću se posvađati s njima ako su to na svoju ruku napravili. Jer nemaju nikakva prava! Ona me bila obavjestila o toj kao "problematici", to mi je napisala na nalaz, da sam kao obavještena ali ništa drugo. Sad mi je jako žao što nije moja dr. bila...Mislim prije par dana prof. napiše mojoj dr. cedulju "skupo!!!" na moj nalaz, ciljajući na to da sam dobila skupu stimulaciju i sad da mi svjesno ide umanjivati šanse za zaačeće radi nekih svojih uvjerenja. Ma mislim stvarno :gaah: !

----------


## pak

> uh, sad si me pošteno zabrinula...ali bio je dr.M, valjda nije on naredio isto to... Ma znaš da ću se posvađati s njima ako su to na svoju ruku napravili. Jer nemaju nikakva prava! Ona me bila obavjestila o toj kao "problematici", to mi je napisala na nalaz, da sam kao obavještena ali ništa drugo. Sad mi je jako žao što nije moja dr. bila...Mislim prije par dana prof. napiše mojoj dr. cedulju "skupo!!!" na moj nalaz, ciljajući na to da sam dobila skupu stimulaciju i sad da mi svjesno ide umanjivati šanse za zaačeće radi nekih svojih uvjerenja. Ma mislim stvarno!


Ti to ozbiljno jelda?  Skupo!!!!
O mila majko a nije skupo davati polovicne stimulacije ženama pa se natežu po postupcima bez uspjeha gubeci dragocjeno vrijeme. 
Ajde držim fige da je dr M. nije poslušao i da su sve date na oplodnju.
Ja sam mislila da je ona ipak malo popustila i krenula u pravom smjeru ali izgleda ništa od toga.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Sunshine baby

Fusa draga, nemoj se uznemirivati sad oko toga..znam da nije lako..ali bit ce sve ok..nemoj sad misliti na to..dr je na mjestu...a i mislim da zadnju ipak ima tvoja dr...jer meni je ona bila na punkciji, ali mi je za neka moja pitanja (kakav postupak cu dalje obzirom da mi ovaj nije uspio) rekla da vidim sa svojim dr (dr.M)...opusti se i odmori..sljedi ti transfer za koji dan

----------


## Sunshine baby

:Kiss:  :Kiss: Ovo na kraju su trebali biti smajlici a ispali upitnici..nisam jos vična pisanju na forumu..

----------


## fusa

Hvala cure! Sad cu mozak na pasu, pa sto bude! Uglavnom javim  :Kiss:

----------


## Minna7

11 stanica!! Strava! 
Sto si upisala na onim izjavama? Ako si upisala da zelis oplodnju SVIH jajnih stanica tako i moraju napravit. Osim ako ae naknadno niate drugačije dogovorili

----------


## fusa

Nista nisam upisala. Kad sam dobila izjave sestra je rekla da cu to poslje kad vidimo koliko ih ima...a danas nitko nije ni spomenuo izjave ni nista...

----------


## Minna7

Hmmm....meni uvijek daju na prvoj folikulometriji da ispunim one tri izjave. Baš čudno! Uglavnom, sumnjam da će biti nesporazuma i da bi bez tebe manje oplodili

----------


## Minna7

Aha, ti si ih ispunila i pustla praznobu toj rubrici? Ja uvijek napišem "svih"..tako da ne bi bilo!!!

----------


## fusa

I ja bi tako napisala da sam znala. Uopce mi nije palo na pamet da bi netko isao svijesno oploditi manje od dopustenog jer mi to nema nikakvog smisla...s razlogom je zakon 12js, jer se skoro nikad ne oplode i dodu do transfera pola njih a kamoli sve...tako da nisam uopce sumnjala u njih. Al ajde, sad je tako kako je, nadam se da cemo imati za transfer. Sljedeci put se necu opustiti i vjerovati ikome. Borba do kraja :D

----------


## mala-bebica

A joj, bas mi je zao sto nisi napisala, ja uvijek napisem da zelim da  sve oplode i u prirodnom i u stimuliranom. Nadam se da ce se ipak napraviti najbolje i da nece ni jednu js zamrznuti

----------


## fusa

> A joj, bas mi je zao sto nisi napisala, ja uvijek napisem da zelim da  sve oplode i u prirodnom i u stimuliranom. Nadam se da ce se ipak napraviti najbolje i da nece ni jednu js zamrznuti


Da i meni je žao, ali što je tu je...ako su zamrzli koju js(a sve mi se čini da jesu jer su ih najvjerojatnije oplođivali sa ICSI metodom-pa da uštede) neću im pokloniti za istraživanja, a mislila sam... :Grin:

----------


## mala-bebica

Da, ali u slucaju da ne ostvaris trudnoću sa ovim "materijalom" prvo se ove js moraju iskoristiti, nema novih postupaka a da su one zamrznute

----------


## fusa

da da znam, ali isto tako znam da od toga neće biti ništa...teško da će koja preživjeti odmrzavanje. tako da će završiti u smeću.
a eto sve napamet govorim, a neznam ni kakvo je stanje. U petak ću više manje sve znati i onda se ravnati prema tome. A dobro je da se tu piše, jer sam tako saznala puno stvari, je neke malo kasno ali za drugi put ću znati.

----------


## CHIARA...

Fusa drzim fige da su sve isle na oplodnju. Ja isto stavim na izjavu oplodnju svih js (iako sam bila u prirodnjaku). Danas sam se zaletila do humane i stvarno nije bila guzva, cetvero ljudi u cekaonici. Vidim da je tako bilo i kad si ti bila.
Otisla sam pitati vezano za stimulaciju jer sam mislila podignuti danas, a trebala bih za vikend dobiti pa su mi rekli da ionako dolazim 2-i dan ciklusa na pregled pa ce mi tada dati neovisno da li je vikend ili bilo koji drugi dan. Pitala sam i za briseve pa su mi rekli da kod profesorice nalazi vrijede 3 mj, a kod dr M 6 mj. Zasto se radi takva razlika? I da ako sam nalaze radila u 11 mj da mi vrijede i za 5 mj, a preko telefona mi je druga sestra rekla da gledaju i datum, a ne samo mjesec kad nalazi isticu. I sta sad?  :gaah:  Ponovila sam danas briseve, papu i markere pa se nadam da ce to doci za 2 tjedna. Jedino mozda bris na klamidiju moram duze cekati. Sto ako ne dobijem taj nalaz do punkcije? Za papu znam da ne rade probleme jer se ona duze ceka.

----------


## Minna7

Papa ti vrijedi godinu dana. Briseve i markere cekas tjedan dana, a clamidiju 10ak dana. I ja sam imala nalaze od 11.mj, pa su mi rekli da za 5.mj moram imati nove. Svako racuna drugacije da....bo! Biti ce ti sigurno sve gotovo do punkcije

----------


## Minna7

Da ti se desi da na dan punkcije nije jos nalaz kod tvoje dr mozes ici drito u dom zdravlja vidjeti da li je gotovo. Cula sam da se ipak koji dan prije tamo mogu podici nalazi. Ne znam pouzdano, ali vrijedi probati ako ustreba!

----------


## CHIARA...

Ali ne mogu riskirati i primati stimulaciju i onda kad dođe dan punkcije da mi fali 1 nalaz. Sta mi onda nece punkciju odraditi?  :Shock:

----------


## fusa

odraditi će ti sve CHIARA, ne moraš brinuti...pogotovo jer tvom dr.M nalazi vrijede 6mj. Nedaj se zaustaviti samo zbog tog. I svi će nalazi doći na vrijeme, vidjet ćeš!

----------


## CHIARA...

Fusa javi nam novosti. Nestrpljivo te cekamo...  :Yes:

----------


## Minna7

Čekamooooo....

----------


## mala-bebica

Fusa, citala sam na drugom forumu. Znam kako se osjećaš, nisam puno bolje  prošla, ali držim fige za ovu mrvicu da se ulovi. Kako to da ipak samo SET s obzirom na rezultat?

----------


## Minna7

Šta je bilo???

----------


## fusa

evo me...ma ja sam se brinula dali će mi oploditi sve js, a na kraju se desilo da mi je slabo toga "ostalo". Uglavnom od 11js, 3 su se "raspale", ICSI metodom su oplodili 8js, od njih se 4 počelo djeliti...od te 4 su 2 dobre a 2 ne baš dobre. A te dobre su 4st!!!ne mogu zamisliti kakve su one ne dobre...
uglavnom imali smo SET , pričala sam sa svojom dr. ona mi je isto preporučila transfer 1embrija, jer sam kao mlada pa da se ne zakače obje a ja sam noć prije isto razmislila da ja nebi mogla sa blizancima jer sam skroz sama ovdje, moja mama i muževa mama su po 500km dalje. Uglavnom je rekla da će ova 3 ostaviti do 5og dana pa ako se budu dobro razvijali onda će ih smrznuti i ja moram doći u utorak da čujem što je s njima. Ne nadam se punu za ijedene, i ove vani i ovaj unutra...ali biti će kako mora biti.

----------


## pak

Fusa žao mi je što rezultat nije bolji ali nemoj se obeshrabriti. Ima puno cetverostanicnih mrvica koji sad već pravi mali hahari.  Figam za betu.
Nažalost na tvome primjeru se vidi da 12 folikula ne znači i 12 dobrih j.s. i ne ići na oplodnju svih stanica je lutrija u kojoj samo pacijenti gube. 
Ovdje se školskim primjerom vidi da je nepotrebno  brinuti o višku embrija već o tome da se dobije bar dva tri dobra da ostane i za Fet.


Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## fusa

hvala *pak* i slažem se s tobom u potpunosti. No eto jedan primjer iz čekaone danas gdje žena ima već jedno dijete iz prvog postupka prije par godina i sad joj je za drugo ostalo 8 lijepih embrija , čeka betu i malo je u panici što sa ostalima...ali to su stvarno rijetki primjeri. I nema tog što će mene odgovoriti da mi u oplodnju ide manje js...

----------


## Minna7

Ajmo pozitivno! To su 4 stanice koje su se oplodile! Nista to ne znaci....ja sam s 4stanicnim imala biokemijsku, a s 8stanicnim savršenim ništa. Tako daaaa....

----------


## Minna7

Bitno da si došla do transfera, a možda bude i za fet!!

----------


## fusa

pa da *Minna7* biti će kako mora biti...dam si priliku :utezi: 
sad me baš zanima kako će ova 3 u labu...jer sam i prvi put u prirodnom imala 4-st, taj su vratili i nije se ulovio...pa me baš zanima dali se oni sporo dijele ili se počnu normalno dijeliti pa stanu...
Kakva je situacija kod vas cure? u kojoj ste fazi postupka?

----------


## Minna7

Mozda su se taman trebali podijelit prije nego su je vratili. Meni je na transferu biologica rekla da je 4stanicni ali da su se taman zamutili i svaki cas ce se podijeliti. Tako da mozda su ti u roku psr sati bili 8stanicni. Bas me zanima sutra sta ce biti.
Ja cekam stvari za prirodni. Za 5 6 dana trebam dobit

----------


## fusa

je i mene zanima što će do sutra biti, ali šteta što nemogu zvati da znam odmah, nego šekati do utorka :Cekam: 
držim ti fige za prirodni! neka bude uspiješan! Ma šta nek bude, biti će!

----------


## Minna7

Sta je bilo fusa?

----------


## fusa

*Minna* sutra idem pa ću znati. Javim svakako.

----------


## Dixidi

Bok cure,meni danas stigla M. Ok to sam i ocekivala.Znaci za 8 dana ponovno.Dogovorila sam se sa doktorom da cemo probati jos jednom prirodni.Nisam za to bila da idem sa stimulacijom ako prirodni ni jedan nisam imala

----------


## fusa

*Dixidi* baš mi je žao što nije uspijelo. Nikad se nezna, možda drugi prirodni bude uspiješan, a ako ćeš u stimulaciju, nije jednostavno kao prirodni ali ako poveća šanse, sve se preživi :Grin:  Sretno!

----------


## Minna7

Dixidi...sretno u prirodnom! 
Fusa...javi novosti!

----------


## CHIARA...

Fusa nadam se da ce vijesti biti dobre.  :fige: 
Dixidi sretno u prirodnjaku.

----------


## fusa

Nazalost nisu dobre vijesti, ali to sam i ocekivala. Uglavnom nijedan nije prezivio. Ako ovo ne uspije onda u 9mj krecem opet, dobila sam da ponovim nalaze i malo vise hormona pa cemo vidjeti ako se moze u cemu je problem pa da se vise ne ponovi isto.

----------


## CHIARA...

Fusa grlim. Nadam se da ti nece trebati daljnje pretrage i da ce te tvoja mrvica iznenaditi.

----------


## Minna7

Ajme... pa od 11 stanica!! Strašno! Zadnje vrijeme stalno cujem takve ishode....sta se to događa! 
Žao mi je Fusa. Znam kako se osjećaš. Za idući stimulirani se mora čekati  3 mj ili tri ciklusa?

----------


## fusa

Hvala cure❤️
Da poslje stimuliranog se ceka 3mjeseca, a oni ne rade 8mj, tek poslje 20.8. se pocinju vracati.
I ja se nadam da ce se desiti cudo pa ce se ovaj u meni ugnjezditi mada su sanse nikakve, no bitno da sam se ja psihicki pripremila na to. Najgore mi je bilo kad sam saznala bas to da od 11js prakticki nista nemam.
Moguce da je do kvalitete mojih js pa sam sad angazirala mamu da mi nabavi svijezu maticnu mlijec za 3mj pa cemo vidjeti kako ce nam to pomoci.

----------


## CHIARA...

Bas to i mene iznenađuje da u zadnje vrijeme nista pozitivno ne cujem vezano za nasu humanu. Nije mi jasno kako od 11 js nema smrzlica, a jos je profesorica htjela samo 6 staviti za oplodnju, a ostalo zalediti.  :Evil or Very Mad:  I omegu bi ti bilo dobro uzimati za kvalitetnije js. Ja uzimam i vitamin D.

----------


## Sunshine baby

Danas mi je dr. dao uputnice za pretrage na trombofiliju i kariogram..jel netko radio kariogram?ima li kakvih savjeta uz narucivanje?..naime za kariogram se treba naruciti na Sv.Duhu..zovem danas i naruci me za 3.7...a nalaz se jos navodno ceka 3-4 tjedna...pokusavam naci cijenu u nekom privatnom labu ali ne nalazim...zna li tko sta o tome?

----------


## fusa

> Bas to i mene iznenađuje da u zadnje vrijeme nista pozitivno ne cujem vezano za nasu humanu. Nije mi jasno kako od 11 js nema smrzlica, a jos je profesorica htjela samo 6 staviti za oplodnju, a ostalo zalediti.  I omegu bi ti bilo dobro uzimati za kvalitetnije js. Ja uzimam i vitamin D.


Ma da, ni ja nisam primjetila da je bilo pozitivnih vijesti, pod tim mislim na pozitivnu betu...ali razgovarajući sa curama u čekaoni bilo je nekih pozitivnih pomaka i nadam se da će rezultirati pozitivnim ishodom. I nadam se da ćeš ti imati punoooo bolji rezultat od prve stimulacije.

*Sunshine* ja ti baš i nisam upućena u te pretrage, nadam se da će se javiti cura koja nešto zna...

----------


## sjuskica30

Sunshine,ako sam dobro uhvatila moju prijateljicu koja ga isto treba raditi i ne želi toliko čekati za termin pa onda još i nalaz, pričamo o jako velikoj cifri...točnije 2.000,00kn po partneru... Znači privatno ti treba oko 4.000,00kn za tu pretragu....
Ja donedavno nisam ni znala za tu pretragu pa sam se šokirala iznosom!

----------


## pak

> Danas mi je dr. dao uputnice za pretrage na trombofiliju i kariogram..jel netko radio kariogram?ima li kakvih savjeta uz narucivanje?..naime za kariogram se treba naruciti na Sv.Duhu..zovem danas i naruci me za 3.7...a nalaz se jos navodno ceka 3-4 tjedna...pokusavam naci cijenu u nekom privatnom labu ali ne nalazim...zna li tko sta o tome?


Kada sam ja radila Sv.Duh je bio najbrži za termin i najjednostavniji za odraditi. Oni pošalju epruvete i kad izvadiš krv šalješ im brzom poštom tako da ne moraš u Zagreb ići. Privatno nemaš do Zagreba di odraditi a i cijena nije mala. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Minna7

Sunshine baby, ne znam bas nesto o tome. Mislim da i ovdje možeš uputnicom vadit a oni salju u Zg i to preko hzzo. Kao da sam tako čula nešto

----------


## nina977

Neki dan je netko tu na forumu spomenuo da i Klaićeva bolnica u Zg radi kariograme i da su najbrži

----------


## Sunshine baby

Ma dr. mi je dao uputnicu za Sv.Duh,zvala tamo,poslat ce mi sve potrebno, i 3.7. vadim krv u Ri i saljem u Zg...samo mi se to cini duugo..a dr. mi je rekao kad skupim nalaze da dodjem..to bi znacilo cekati s postupcima najmanje do 9 mj...a nemam bas vremena za cekanje...razmisljam da odem privatno ne samo na kariogram nego na konzultacije kod nekog mpo-vca jer mi se cini da u kbc ne znaju sta bi sa mnom pa istrazuju..a imam utrku  s vremenom...

----------


## mala-bebica

> Ma dr. mi je dao uputnicu za Sv.Duh,zvala tamo,poslat ce mi sve potrebno, i 3.7. vadim krv u Ri i saljem u Zg...samo mi se to cini duugo..a dr. mi je rekao kad skupim nalaze da dodjem..to bi znacilo cekati s postupcima najmanje do 9 mj...a nemam bas vremena za cekanje...razmisljam da odem privatno ne samo na kariogram nego na konzultacije kod nekog mpo-vca jer mi se cini da u kbc ne znaju sta bi sa mnom pa istrazuju..a imam utrku  s vremenom...


Koliko godina imate, koje su vam dijagnoze? Koliko ste postupaka odradili i kako su prošli? Sorry ako si već spomenula a nisam popratila

----------


## Sunshine baby

Ja 38/mm 42, hypo/hashi,nizak amh,visok fsh, 2 mioma, neprohodni jajovodi...1 stimulirani je iza nas-nije bilo js...razmisljam o privatniku jer me je u cet dr.  na prvom pregledu nakon postupka,gledajuci uzv,pitao jesam li za to da idemo u prirodni, rekao da smo u utrci s godinama i miomima... i narucio me za utorak..kad sam dosla u utorak utvrdio je da je bila ovulacija, predlozio mi kucnu radinost (unatoc neprohodnim jajivodima) i dao uputnicu za trombofil.  faktore, neka antitijela i kariogram...kad sam shvatila koliko se cekaju nalazi bila sam totalno zbunjena...

----------


## pak

> Ja 38/mm 42, hypo/hashi,nizak amh,visok fsh, 2 mioma, neprohodni jajovodi...1 stimulirani je iza nas-nije bilo js...razmisljam o privatniku jer me je u cet dr.  na prvom pregledu nakon postupka,gledajuci uzv,pitao jesam li za to da idemo u prirodni, rekao da smo u utrci s godinama i miomima... i narucio me za utorak..kad sam dosla u utorak utvrdio je da je bila ovulacija, predlozio mi kucnu radinost (unatoc neprohodnim jajivodima) i dao uputnicu za trombofil.  faktore, neka antitijela i kariogram...kad sam shvatila koliko se cekaju nalazi bila sam totalno zbunjena...


Ako si to možete priuštiti odite privatno. Nemojte čekati. 
Uvijek možeš odraditi ove sve nalaze i u 9.mj vratiti se u Rijeku ako bude potrebno. Previše je pacijenata na par dr a kompliciranije dijagnoze traže više vremena i individualni pristup. Štednju ne treba ni spominjati. U državnim bolnicama imaju ograničeni budžet tako da...

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## jelena30

Cure jel znate gdje se i do koliko sati može vaditi krv za betu

----------


## CHIARA...

Na uputnicu u poliklinici (kbc). Najbolje ti je doci oko 7 pa ces prije biti gotova. Mislim da do 11 vade krv. Nalaz je bio u 1 u glavnoj zgradi na katu.

----------


## CHIARA...

*Fusa* danas ti je 10 dnt? Kad ce testic? Bas sam pricala sa biologicom o embrijima i ona mi govori da i oni losiji imaju sanse. Da su se nagledali odlicnih embrija i nije doslo do trudnoce, ali isto tako ih je znalo iznenaditi kad dođe do trudnoce sa ne tako savrsenim embrijem. Ocigledno nema pravila... Drzim fige.  :fige:

----------


## fusa

Da jucer mi je bio 10dnt,14d nakon punkcije i imala sam minus na testu i poslje dobila M...tako da na jesen opet u nove pobijede. Nadam se da i losiji embriju uspiju jer do sad mi nismo imali neke, ali nabildat cemo ih preko ljeta da na jesen budu vrhunski :D 
Sretno i tebi CHIARA!

----------


## CHIARA...

Fusa zao mi je.  :Love:  Drzim fige da vam iduci postupak uspije. 
Hvala.

----------


## mala-bebica

*fusa* jesen će donijeti bolji uspjeh!  :Smile: 
Ostale cure, ima koja u postupku, kakva je situacija?

----------


## Minna7

Žao mi je fusa... :Sad: 
Ja sam ovaj mjesec imala plusic na testu iz kućne radinosti! Ali.... u roku tri dana dobila M. Ovo mi je vec ni ne znam koja biokemijska u životu. Prestrašno! Znam da kazu da su biokemijske česte i da ne radim test tako rano ne bi ni znala....ali bas me ubije u pojam!

----------


## mala-bebica

> Žao mi je fusa...
> Ja sam ovaj mjesec imala plusic na testu iz kućne radinosti! Ali.... u roku tri dana dobila M. Ovo mi je vec ni ne znam koja biokemijska u životu. Prestrašno! Znam da kazu da su biokemijske česte i da ne radim test tako rano ne bi ni znala....ali bas me ubije u pojam!


Baš mi je žao i ne znam što bi ti rekal  :Sad:  Ne znam je li gore to ili da nema ničega...

----------


## fusa

Hvala cure! Sretno svima u postupcima, bilo doma ili u kbc-u, nadam se da se ne vidimo kad ja dođem opet na jesen!

----------


## CHIARA...

Minna zao mi je.  
Fusa druzit cemo se zajedno na jesen. Ja nisam dogurala do transfera. Od 4 js, niti jedna se nije oplodila.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## fusa

ajme CHIARA kako mi je žao :Sad:   Nisu radili ICSI? Ne mogu vjerovati! 
Pa što se to dešava sa RI mpo :Confused: ...pa jel stavrno sve do nas...

----------


## CHIARA...

Radili su ICSI. 1 js je bila losa, 3 su stavljene na ICSI, 2 su se oplodile i drugi dan prestale sa razvojem. Isto sam dobila neke pretrage za obaviti pa cu morati malo gnjaviti Sunshine baby u inbox. Spermiogram je bio odlican. Sumnja se da js nisu najbolje zbog mojih visokih antitijela stitnjace i dr Sepic kaze da cu s njima jako tesko ostati trudna.  :Sad:

----------


## Sybila

Chiara, zao mi je, bas grozno  :Sad:  koliko  su ti antitg i antitpo?

----------


## CHIARA...

> Chiara, zao mi je, bas grozno  koliko  su ti antitg i antitpo?


Nemam nalaze pred sobom jer to ostaje u bolnici. Sjecam se da je antitpo 1180, antitg nisam niti vadila. Tsh mi je prosli mjesec bio 0,49, ft4 16,30 i to je u redu. Preporuka je drugi put uz stimulaciju uvesti i prednison.

----------


## Sybila

Nevezano, ali nemoj ostavljati nalaze u bolnici, ako njima nesto treba, ostavlja se kopija. Nalazi pripadaju tebi i trebaju ici s tobom.
Da, to su jako visoka antit  :Sad:  Jel uzimas euthyrox? Ja imam hashimoto i uzimam euthyrox, kroz zadnjih desetak godina su mi hormoni bili svakakvi i u svim mogucim kombinacijama. Tsh mi je znao biti i dobar skroz  :Undecided:  
Budes radila uzv i punkciju stitnjace ako do sada nisi?

----------


## Minna7

Joj Chiara...žao mi je! Stvarno se nesto čudno događa. Toliko stanica od svih nas koje se uopce nisu oplodile!! Nije mi jasno. A zasto oni meni nisu radili ICSI kad se nisu oplodile stanice? Kako to ide? U kojem slučaju naprave ICSI?

----------


## CHIARA...

Na euthyroxu 125 sam. On ne djeluje na antitijela, samo na hormone. Ne postoji terapija da se ona snize. Kazu da se promjenom prehrane spustaju. Treba se izbaciti gluten i mlijecni proizvodi. Utz stitnjace radim jednom godisnje i uredan je. Bez cisti i tako toga. Vide se promjene u strukturi zbog hashimota. Mene su uvjeravali da je bitno da je tsh do 2 i ft4 oko 16 za trudnocu, ali nitko ne spominje da antitijela toliko smetaju za oplodnju. A prosli put sam u prirodnom ivf-u imala 1 js koja se oplodila icsi metodom.

----------


## CHIARA...

> Joj Chiara...žao mi je! Stvarno se nesto čudno događa. Toliko stanica od svih nas koje se uopce nisu oplodile!! Nije mi jasno. A zasto oni meni nisu radili ICSI kad se nisu oplodile stanice? Kako to ide? U kojem slučaju naprave ICSI?


Ja sam pitala biologicu da li ce raditi icsi jer se prvi put js nije oplodila kad je bio obicni ivf, a drugi put je uz icsi. Ali ovaj put ni to nije pomoglo.  :neznam:

----------


## Sybila

> Na euthyroxu 125 sam. On ne djeluje na antitijela, samo na hormone. Ne postoji terapija da se ona snize. Kazu da se promjenom prehrane spustaju. Treba se izbaciti gluten i mlijecni proizvodi. Utz stitnjace radim jednom godisnje i uredan je. Bez cisti i tako toga. Vide se promjene u strukturi zbog hashimota. Mene su uvjeravali da je bitno da je tsh do 2 i ft4 oko 16 za trudnocu, ali nitko ne spominje da antitijela toliko smetaju za oplodnju. A prosli put sam u prirodnom ivf-u imala 1 js koja se oplodila icsi metodom.


Znam da ne mozes utjecati na antit. Sve sto sam bila nasla kad sam trazila za sebe, iako imam bitno niza antit (oba do 500), je da se euth u nekim situacijama preporucuje neovisno o tsh, da ne skacu antit dalje i da navodno pomaze kod ivf-a kad je prisutan hashimoto i visoka antit, opet neovisno o hormonima. Ali velim, to sam nasla u nekim istrazivanjima, nisam nasla prakticne smjernice za rad, a i nisam dalje istrazivala. Zato sam te pitala. 
Nadam se da bude bolje na jesen, zao mi je jer znam koliko te odugovlace i zavlace i sto si sve prosla  :Sad:

----------


## fusa

Vidis meni uopce nisu dali da vadim hormone stitnjace i taj tsh, tek sam sad dobila da izvadim za jesen. Ja sam imala istu situaciju, samo sto su moji embriji izdrzali do 3dana ali ko 4-st i propali. Vjerujem da je isto do js, zasto to neznam. Nemam nikakve probleme sa ciklusom, bas je skolski i ovuliram svaki mjesec ali ocito mi js nisu dobre. Ja sam vec promijenila prehranu, gluten i svu industriski preradenu hranu sam izbacila i narucila sam sebi i muzu cajeve i tinkture, uzela sam si DHEA, i sad si jos planiram naruciti coenzimQ10 i maticnu mlijec i do jeseni da nabildam ta jajca i muzu spermice.

----------


## pak

fusa cekiraj DHEA prije nego ga počneš piti. Što se tiče štitnjače obavezno kontrolirajte cure jer uzalud je ići iz postupka u postupak ako nešto ne štima. Četiri postupka se istopi jako lako.
Sretno svima.


Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mala-bebica

Chiara, bas je grozno to, ne znam sta bi ti rekla. Prehranu si probala srediti? Sta ti je jos dala od nalaza? Kakav je to lijek koji ce ti uvesti, cemu sluzi?

----------


## CHIARA...

Nisam jos mijenjala prehranu. Dobila sam za obaviti kariogram i trombofilijske faktore. Preporuka je i histeroskopija.

----------


## CHIARA...

Pak obrisi poruke, zatrpan ti je spremnik.  :Wink:

----------


## Sunshine baby

Meni se cini da su odjednom poceli slati sve nas na dodatne pretrage..mene je dr.M u cet na uzv pitao jesam li za da ovaj ciklus probamo u prirodnom jer sam imala 5 folikula i usput napomenuo da imamo utrku s vremenom -mojim godinama i miomom, da bi me u utorak uputio na fodatne pretrage ..koje nalaze valjda skupis za 6 mj...nekako mi je to bilo naglo...jedan dan pricamo o novom postupku ovaj mjesec,drugi dan me posalje na pretrage koje ce mi odgoditi postupak za 6 mj...
Chiara  prijavi se za kariogram cim prije jer sam ja dobila termin tek 3.7....
Fusa ja bih ti predlozila da trazis dr. isto te pretrage sada da ti se ne desi da te u 9 mj. upute na njih pa gubis jos pola godine...
Uglavnom ja u ponedjeljak idem po drugo misljenje kod dr.Lucingera u Zg..da vidim sta ce on reci na moju situaciju..
Sto se tice antitijela..prica je jako kompleksna..ona se ne snizavaju terapijom nego rjesavanjem uzroka autoimunog napada.. prehranom svakako ali i trazenjem uzroka...ja svoj trazim vec trecu godinu...prehranom sam ih sa 700 snizila na 46..da bi mi nedavno ponovno narasla i to na 1777..cijelo to vrijeme mi je prehrana strogo bezglutenska, bez preradjevina,secera....ugl. borba se nastavlja!

----------


## fusa

Hvala za savijet! Nitko mi jos nije spominjao da bi trebali napraviti taj kariogram...nema sanse da mi moja gin da uputnicu za to ako mi mpo dr nije napisao, ja cu poludjeti, moram je traziti i za DHEA, ali isto sumnjam da ce mi dati. 
Sunshine a koliko god imas ako se smije znati pa ti je dr rekao da imate utrku s vremenom? 
Toliko toga postoji za napraviti, cisto sumnjam da ce nas sve slati na to, a opet na kraju neznamo u kojem grmu lezi zec.

----------


## Sunshine baby

Fusa imam 38 god.
Ja bih na tvom mjestu od mpo dr. trazila da me uputi na te pretrage pogotovo zbog te situacije sa tvojim js..za trombofilijske faktore krv se vafi u kbc sušak ibzavto ti mpo da internu uputnicu..a za kariogram ti mpo da uputnicu pa zoves kbc sv.duh i oni ti posalju upute kad vadis krv i kako njima saljes te koje uputnice ti trebaju -za tebe ti uputnicu daje ili tvoj gin ili dr.opce,a za muza dr. opce navzemelju one uputnice od mpo (tako su meni napisali u uputi sa sv.duha)

----------


## maritas

Sunshine, javi obavezno sto kaze drugo misljenje.
Pliz pitaj, da li bi mogao dati recept za estrofem, decotrin ili sl. sto povecava sanse, a koliko sam vidjela u rijeci to ne daju. 
Ali tako da se ostane u rijeci (jer je lakse).
Mislim da cu probati jedan prirodni pokusaj tokom ljeta privatno. Decko mi ima godisnji i nadam se da bar neka klinika ce raditi tako da nama odgovara (trebali bi onda neko vrijeme biti u zg).

----------


## mala-bebica

*maritas* gdje bi išla? Ja ću probati još naredna dva ciklusa tu, pa ako ne bude smrzlića, onda isto idem privatno krajem ljeta.

----------


## Sunshine baby

Javit cu naravno sto kaze dr. u Zg..Maritas nisam te bas skuzila s ovim "tako da se ostane u Rijeci"?sta si mislila?

----------


## maritas

> Javit cu naravno sto kaze dr. u Zg..Maritas nisam te bas skuzila s ovim "tako da se ostane u Rijeci"?sta si mislila?


da odradimo stimulaciju, punkciju, transfer u rijeci, a on da nam pomogne (ili bilo tko drugi tko je voljan) sa bijelim receptima za lijekove koji bi mogli dodatno koristiti.
bila sam jutros u rijeci. endometrij mi je slab i vjerojatno nista od feta u ovom ciklusu. imam samo jednog smrzlica i zelim najbolje za njega. da sam pila nesto dodatno za endometrij, situacija bi bila pretpostavljam bolja. meni iz pule zg je predaleko da idem svaki drugi dan i lakse bi mi bilo bar dio postupka odraditi u rijeci.
u subotu idem ponovo i onda ce doktorica odluciti o nastavku. meni srce kaze da odustanem i drugi ciklus idem uz dodatnu terapiju. koliko sam shavtila sad je kasno, ali drugi mjesec bi je mogla dobiti. sad me vec strah me i da ako dobijem nesto da necu dobiti najbolji proizvod jer je preko hzzo-a.

----------


## CHIARA...

Cure trebam pomoc. Gdje se u Rijeci vadi antiB2 GPI IgG? 
Sunshine termin za kariogram mi je 10.07.
Maritas mislim da je to stvarno neodgovorno od njih da ti nisu dali estrofem za fet. I sad moras cekati iduci ciklus.

----------


## CHIARA...

> a za kariogram ti mpo da uputnicu pa zoves kbc sv.duh i oni ti posalju upute kad vadis krv i kako njima saljes te koje uputnice ti trebaju -za tebe ti uputnicu daje ili tvoj gin ili dr.opce,a za muza dr. opce navzemelju one uputnice od mpo (tako su meni napisali u uputi sa sv.duha)


Da li ce vrijediti ove uputnice sa jucerasnjim datumom? Sta nema neki rok od mjesec dana da se uputnica moze iskoristiti. 10.07.je jaaako daleko.  :Cekam:

----------


## Sunshine baby

Chiara ta antitijela sam ja isto vadila skupa sa trombofaktorima na transfuziji u kbc Susak..sta nisi dobila uputnicu za susak?
Sto se tice kariograma meni je dr. dao onu internu uputnicu za sv.duh ali su mi tamo rekli da ta nije dobra jer da treba A3(ja mislim) uputnica...to za uputnice ti sve pise u uputi koju ces dobiti na kucnu adresu skupa s epruvetama..meni stiglo drugi dan od kad sam ih zvala..

----------


## CHIARA...

Nisam ih pitala za ta antitijela, a na uputnici ne pise da se i to vadi na Susaku. Koliko se dugo cekaju ta antitijela i faktori trombofilije ako znas? Ja sam za kariogram dobila D1 uputnicu tako da ni ta nece biti dobra. I pitala sam kakva mi uputnica treba za mm pa mi je izdiktirala preko telefona jer danas idem po nju.

----------


## Sunshine baby

Nalazi za trombofaktore i ta antitijela su gotovi za 3-4 tjedna..tako su mi rekli na susaku..za kariogram sam i ja dobila d1..pa mi je teta na tel. rekla da ta ne valja..

----------


## maritas

> Maritas mislim da je to stvarno neodgovorno od njih da ti nisu dali estrofem za fet. I sad moras cekati iduci ciklus.


znaci nisam luda. sama sam isla danas i za nazad vrtim film o pregledu i mislim si da li trazim previse. mozda stvarno je normalno tako pokusavati...
sad treba docekat subotu. još i sama idem jer decko mora na neki sastanak.
hvala cure  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Ne, nisi luda.  :Smile:   Estrofem sam ja prosle godine dobila od svoje soc. ginekologice zbog ciste. Krvarila sam svaka 2 tjedna pa mi je dala da se zadeblja endometrij i poslije toga duphaston u nadi da ce otici s menstruacijom. Mislim da si ga mogla dobiti. Javi svakako sutra.
Cure kako ste zadovoljne sa biolozima na humanoj?

----------


## fusa

Biolozima? Mislis na one dvije zene koje se pojave na prozoru kod transfera i punkcije? Ovako mi se cine ok, za strucnost neznam...jadanput sam lijepo pricala sa njima...

----------


## CHIARA...

Da, bas na njih mislim. O njima dosta ovisi postupak. A u zadnje vrijeme sve neke lose vijesti. Puno stanica, losi rezultati na kraju. Pitam se da li je nesto i do njih?  :Undecided:

----------


## fusa

Meni je isto to cudno , ali pricala sam sa nekim curama i one su dobile jako lijepe embrije a opet puno nas je takvih koje nismo...

----------


## mala-bebica

Ja sam imala razgovor sa biologicom, onom sa crvenom kosom, pojma nemam za ime, to nikad ne pamtim...

Dixidi, gdje je ona, što nije trebala opet u prirodni?

----------


## maritas

danas je endometrij ok. 10-i dan cilusa i on je 7.5 mm. folikul mi je mislim 20mm. bas mi je lijep da mi je zao da cemo cekati da se unisti da bi isli na fet. pila sam macu ove dane. mozda ona pomaze. pohvalile mi je i zene sa joge koje su pred menopauzu da im pomaze da dobiju menzis.  
dragi danas bio na sistematskom. neki dan vadio krv i danas mu rekli da ima najbolju krv u firmi, sto nije malo za nekog od 40god. i on pije macu, ali nije bas redovit. u biti dvije dobre vijesti danas

----------


## CHIARA...

Znaci ipak ides u fet ovaj ciklus? Ajde super. Bilo je slucajeva kad zene idu u fet pa dobiju i blizance-1 prirodno od tog ciklusa i jedan iz fet-a.  :Yes: 
Meni je na dan stoperice (8 dc) endometrij bio 8.

----------


## maritas

> Znaci ipak ides u fet ovaj ciklus? Ajde super. Bilo je slucajeva kad zene idu u fet pa dobiju i blizance-1 prirodno od tog ciklusa i jedan iz fet-a. 
> Meni je na dan stoperice (8 dc) endometrij bio 8.


joj, izgleda sam sam nesto kribo razumijela. daj mi molim te objasni. ja sam uvjerena da su mi rekli da nesmijemo imati odnose kada je fet, nego samo kada je inseminacija. Sam nesto krivo shvatila? 
još sam bila uvjerena da se ceka da folikul pukne da bi se odredio dan od kojeg se racuna za transfer. ja sam mislila da oplodeni ne moze puknuti.
malo sam tupasta za razumijevanje biologije pa sve sto znam je vise streberski napamet (bez razumijevanja)

----------


## red pepper

Folikul puca i odlobađa se jajna stanica. Ako se ona oplodi u tih 12-24h koliko joj je rok trajanja onda dođe do oplodnje,a ako ne onda ona propadne..Folikul najprije mora puknuti u svakom slucaju...vjerojatno treba izbjegavati odnose da se izbjegne viseplodna trudnoća..

----------


## Inesz

> malo sam tupasta za razumijevanje biologije pa sve sto znam je vise streberski napamet (bez razumijevanja)


Brošuru „Neplodnost“ pripremile su volonterke Rode, a recenzirali  prim.dr.sc. R. Bauman i dr.sc. E. Radončić. Brošura je dostupna u pdf  formatu na linku:
http://www.roda.hr/media/attachments...st_A5_2016.pdf

----------


## maritas

> Brošuru „Neplodnost“ pripremile su volonterke Rode, a recenzirali  prim.dr.sc. R. Bauman i dr.sc. E. Radončić. Brošura je dostupna u pdf  formatu na linku:
> http://www.roda.hr/media/attachments...st_A5_2016.pdf


hvala .)
ovaj put sam isprintala i sada kada više znam bolje cu razumijeti

----------


## prskalica

Pozdrav cure , ja sam bila prije skoro 5 god na IVF ali sam totalno zaboravila postupak . zelimo drugu bebicu, naravno, opet se prirodno nije ulovilo, a godine lete. Znaci suprug mora spermiogram, moze se popodne ici ? Za ivf , dali se ono isto ide na folikulometriju ili samo za inseminaciju ?

----------


## CHIARA...

Narucite se za konzultacije. Suprug se mora naruciti na spermiogram. Mozete i taj dan kad idete na konzultacije ujutro od 7 i pol predati uzorak i imat cete nalaz na konzultacijama koje su u podne. Kod kojeg ste doktora? Popodne nista ne mozete obavljati na humanoj, sve se radi iskljucivo ujutro. Folikulometrije idu za sve- inseminacije, ivf, tempirane odnose.

----------


## CHIARA...

Maritas jesi isla na FET?

----------


## mala-bebica

Maritas u pon. ima FET, pa držimo palčeve.
Ima li netko da je u postupku ili čeka betu?
Ja krećem sljedeći tjedan, napokon!!!

----------


## maritas

Brdo ljudi je u postupku. Danas sam izbrojala 19 zena ispred sebe, a doslo ih je još nakon.
Jedva cekam srijedu za dva tjedna i moj plusic  :Smile:

----------


## mala-bebica

> Brdo ljudi je u postupku. Danas sam izbrojala 19 zena ispred sebe, a doslo ih je još nakon.
> Jedva cekam srijedu za dva tjedna i moj plusic


Znam da je brdo, iako, bilo ih je i vise nego sto ih ima trenutno. Znam jer sam bila i ovaj tjedan tamo. 
Mislila sam na cure koje ovdje pisu, naravno.

----------


## maritas

Skuzila sam  :Smile: 
Htjela sam ohrabriti i druge cure da pišu   :Smile:

----------


## mala-bebica

> Skuzila sam 
> Htjela sam ohrabriti i druge cure da pišu


Da, vidjela sam u cekaonici da se dobro čitaju forumi, a opet ne pise bas puno cura iz našeg KBC-a  :Smile:

----------


## prskalica

> Narucite se za konzultacije. Suprug se mora naruciti na spermiogram. Mozete i taj dan kad idete na konzultacije ujutro od 7 i pol predati uzorak i imat cete nalaz na konzultacijama koje su u podne. Kod kojeg ste doktora? Popodne nista ne mozete obavljati na humanoj, sve se radi iskljucivo ujutro. Folikulometrije idu za sve- inseminacije, ivf, tempirane odnose.


Hvala ti puno na info, tek moramo ici na konzultacije. Prije sam bila kod Vlasica , nadam se da je on jos tamo, iko sam nacula da odlazi ili je vec otisao.

----------


## mala-bebica

Dr.Vlašić nije u KBC-u već skoro tri mjeseca

----------


## prskalica

> Dr.Vlašić nije u KBC-u već skoro tri mjeseca


Znaci informacija je bila tocna ? Sta je isao u privatnike ili ? on je imao odlican pristup....koga preporucate sada ?

----------


## fusa

> Znaci informacija je bila tocna ? Sta je isao u privatnike ili ? on je imao odlican pristup....koga preporucate sada ?


Da on ti je otišao raditi privatno u Split. Ja sam osobno bila kod njega samo 1mj i onda sam se prebacila kod dr Sušanj, mlade, koja njega mjenja i zadovoljna sam sa njom. Ali to ti sve ovisi o ukusu, kako kome paše. Dosta cura se sad prebacilo kod dr M, ako voliš kod muških...

----------


## CHIARA...

Prskalica ja sam bila kod dr Vlasica, a sad sam kod dr Manestra i zadovoljna sam. Maritas javi se  :Cekam:

----------


## maritas

evo me. odmrzavanje je proslo ok i vratili su nam ga jucer pred kraj radnog vremena. mi mislimo da je musko i rekao mu je moj decko neka ide u pi.du materinu :D
ja nisam bas optimisticna, ja bi jos nesto osim crinone, jer prosli put nije pomogao. osjecam se beskorisno tako da ili vec u 7mj ili na jesen cemo promijeniti kliniku. ne osjecam se vise ugodno ovdje iako sam bila puna povjerenja prvi ciklus.
sada se ne mogu niti javiti na topic poslije transfera jer se ne osjecam da pripadam tamo

----------


## fusa

> evo me. odmrzavanje je proslo ok i vratili su nam ga jucer pred kraj radnog vremena. mi mislimo da je musko i rekao mu je moj decko neka ide u pi.du materinu :D
> ja nisam bas optimisticna, ja bi jos nesto osim crinone, jer prosli put nije pomogao. osjecam se beskorisno tako da ili vec u 7mj ili na jesen cemo promijeniti kliniku. ne osjecam se vise ugodno ovdje iako sam bila puna povjerenja prvi ciklus.
> sada se ne mogu niti javiti na topic poslije transfera jer se ne osjecam da pripadam tamo


baš mi je žao što se tako osijećaš....nemam ti što pametno reći jer sam se točno tako ja sad zadnji put osijećala, bez imalo nade, ali opet mislim da sam se imala na osnovu čega tako osijećati i to se potvrdilo. Nadam se da ti nemaš, vratili ste  balasticu, puno si radila na sebi sad pred FET, i mislim da će sve biti dobro...meni nije jasno kako te dr tako otkantala sa tvojim prijedlogom, mislim, nemaš ti 20god pa imaš vremena da se zaj...vaš. Ne sviđa mi se ona baš, kao da joj je svesvejedno, mislila sam da je barem sa svojim pacijentima bolja, ali očito nije...Možda ako ne uspije sad (nadam se da hoće :fige: ) traži taj prirodni i onda iskoristi još u 7mj jedan stimulirani pa ako ne uspije traži gdje bi vam bilo bolje.

ja sam sad zadnja 4dana imala strašno bolnu ovulaciju(očito je ostalo nešto od prošle stimulacije), nismo je iskoristili jer nema koristi kad su mi začepljeni jajovodi a i od sutra mjenjam sve crne plombe...pijemo čajeve i tinkture, vitamine i ja se mažem nekom kremom Tebiba 2x na dan-fitoterapija i nadam se da ćemo do jeseni popraviti stanje embrijića.

----------


## maritas

ma ne znam sto reci. previse je mojih emocija u pitanju da još moram paziti sto cu reci i pitati. rekla sam decku sto je bilo i slozio se da idemo dalje. bez obzira na novac.
rijeka je super za one koji imaju problema sa "muskim" faktorom. mislim da premalo daje za zenski faktor. tu našu garazu treba ojačati malo i ja to ne znam sama. nit mi je receno sto da radim ako pocnem krvariti, niti mislim da sam dobila najbolju terapiju za nakon zaceca. uzasno se osjecam. i još znam da mi ginekolica nece nista pomoci vise od propisivanja lijekova iz terapije koju dobijem u rijeci. imam osjecaj da se ugnijezdjuje, a tako je bilo i prosli put i onda sam taj osjecaj izgubila.
nama bas bioloski sat otkucava. vi imate vremena i iskoristite ljeto da se napunite energijom u svim poljima  :Smile:

----------


## mala-bebica

Maritas, znam kako se osjecas, ja sam imala daleko gori uspjeh od tebe tako da razumijem. Ja sam sad u prirodnom ako ne uspije stimulirani, pa ako i dalje bude isto, jedan pokusaj cu obaviti privatno. Ima cura koje su se iz ZG, Ceske itd.opet vracale u Ri jer tamo nisu uspjele. Ponavljam, sreca je najveca stavka...
Sto se prof.tiče nisam kod nje, ali sam u zadnjem postupku dosta dugo s njom pričala i koliko god neke stvari bile na mjestu, puno toga nije bilo kao npr.da kod mpo nema izvanmatericnih trudnoća, sto na žalost nije istina...

----------


## CHIARA...

Maritas mislim da imas velike sanse da ti ovaj put uspije, pa ipak imas blasticu. Ja sam imala 6-stanicni u prirodnom i nije se primilo. A u stimuliranom nisam ni dosla do transfera. Zato mislim da se imas cemu nadati. I crinone gel ti je sasvim dovoljan za dnevnu potrebu za progesteronom, on se sporo otpusta. Kazu da je bolji nego utrogestan koji sam ja koristila. Ja ti drzim fige da nam uskoro javis da je uspjelo. 
Mala-bebica kad se ide privatno u postupak, moras li traziti kopije nalaza sa humane ili im ni ne moras reci da ides privatno?
Fusa sad kad nabildas js, imat ces brdo blastica. Zelim ti srecu u iducem postupku na jesen. A tko zna, mozda se sretnemo.
Ostale cure, sretno u postupcima.
Pak cestitke na velikoj beti. Cestitam ti i ovdje, ipak si ti nasa.  :Smile:

----------


## pak

Hvala CHIARA

----------


## pak

Što se tiče nalaza slobodno pitajte sestru da vam da pa kad iskopirate  vratite u karton.
Ja sam uvijek kopije ostavljala njima. Naučila sam se kopirati u dva primjerka odmah. Jedan na humanu, jedan kod gin. a original meni

----------


## mala-bebica

PAK, to mi je prvi glas, pa cestitam, bas mi je drago nakon svega, zelim da bude skolska!!!  Kolika je beta, koliko si tt vec?

----------


## mala-bebica

Chiara, pa mislim da ih treba pitati eventualno ono sto nemas da si iskopiras, pa vratis. Ja inače od svih nalaza njima dam kopiju a sebi ostavim original.

----------


## pak

> PAK, to mi je prvi glas, pa cestitam, bas mi je drago nakon svega, zelim da bude skolska!!!  Kolika je beta, koliko si tt vec?


Danas 4+1. Beta je 777,26 9. dnt[emoji4] 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## fusa

> Danas 4+1. Beta je 777,26 9. dnt[emoji4] 
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Čestitam !!! konačno malo i pozitivnih vijesti!

----------


## pak

Hvala cure, želim vam svima ovakav scenarij ali što prije, da ne slijedite moj primjer  pa da godinama čekate na ovo.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

Pak
 :Heart:  :grouphug: 

Cestitam!

----------


## maritas

Pak cestitam  :Smile: 
Ja se vratila raditi i puno mi je lakse. Jucer sam bila i psihicki i fizicki loše. 
Sad treba izdrzati do utorka/srijede i ne citati pak na drugim temama i da pocnem od 4dana

----------


## pak

> Pak
> [emoji813]
> 
> Cestitam!


❤ hvala

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## pak

> Pak cestitam 
> Ja se vratila raditi i puno mi je lakse. Jucer sam bila i psihicki i fizicki loše. 
> Sad treba izdrzati do utorka/srijede i ne citati pak na drugim temama i da pocnem od 4dana


Ha ,ha maritas.
Samo polako . 4dnt je ful rano ne radi si to.Pricekaj bar 5.dan
Moje su blastice bile neke napredne, hatching pa sam ja krenula bar sjenu hvatati tako rano

----------


## mala-bebica

Maritas, kako ide?

Dixidi, koliko jos do testica?

----------


## maritas

Napisala sam na temi nakon transfera. Opet nista. Prokrvarila 5nt idendicno kao prosli put. Isto u 6 sati popodne. Moja avantura sa rijekom zavrsava ovdje. Nemam zivaca cuti još jednom da je dovoljan crinone.
Svima sretno  :Smile:

----------


## mala-bebica

A joj, samo hrabro, tek je jedan postupak iza tebe!
Neka druga klinika donese vise srece! - :Smile: 
Koje ti dolaze u obzir?

----------


## maritas

Mislim dace biti repromed. Zavisi i o njima. Da li me prime.
Ako ne slovenija

----------


## mala-bebica

Mislim da privatno nema odbijanja

----------


## CHIARA...

Maritas  :Love:  bas mi je zao.  :Sad:   Nadam se da ces privatno imati vise srece. Samo 1 postupak ste iskoristili do sada? Ja sam vec 5.

----------


## maritas

da, samo jedan stimulirani koji nam je dao i jedan fet, pa ukupno smo imali dva transfera.  
divim ti se kako si sve izdrzala

----------


## mala-bebica

Ja sam trenutno u 6., nadam se da ce konačno biti sreće

----------


## CHIARA...

Nisam bas popratila pa ako ti nije tesko, napisi sto ste sve prosli od postupaka. Mi smo imali 2 inseminacije, 2 prirodna i 1 stimulirani ivf.

----------


## mala-bebica

Jako slično, 2 iui, 1 prirodni ivf/icsi, 1 stimulirani ivf/icsi a prošli prirodni odustali nakon sto sam mjesec dana gore putovala. Nadam se da ce me zato ovaj ciklus nagraditi  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Ma ovaj mjesec ce biti bolje, mora.  :Smile:  Onda smo isto postupaka iskoristili. Jesi li cula u ovo vrijeme sto si na humanoj da je neka ostvarila trudnocu? Ove cure sto sam ja upoznala, nisu.  :Nope:

----------


## sjuskica30

Ja osobno znam četiri cure iz mog grada koje su u zadnjih dva mjeseca ostvarile trudnoću;dvije su kod profesorice (jedna inseminacijom i jedna iz prvog stimuliranog),jedna je kod dr.M(iz drugog stimuliranog) i jedna kod dr.SŠ(inseminacijom).
I niti jedna ne piše ovdje i nije znala za ovaj forum dok im ja nisam rekla.
Tako da,mislim da ima trudnoća na KBCu Rijeka samo što se baš nezna za njih. 
Gore je netko napisao da je Rijeka dobra samo za one postupke di je problem muški faktor;također mislim da to nije istina. Kod nas sam problem bila ja:neprohodni jajovodi,progesteron koji ne raste,štitnjača...i ulovilo nam se iz drugog prirodnog;prvi transfer.
Ove cure što sam navela gore,samo je kod jedne bio problem kod muškarca.
Slažem se da su nekad nemarni (posebno jedna od dr.)... I divim Vam se nekima na volji i snazi;tipa pak,koja je nakon 12g. dočekala svoje malo čudo,a možda i dva...ali odustati nakon jednog postupka od klinike mi je isto malo "smješno"...jedan jako bitan faktor koji je bitan u svemu ovom je SREĆA,ali obično ljudi sve očekuju da se dogodi SAD i ODMAH!
Netko ima malo više sreće pa mu se dogodi odmah kao nama,a neki malo manje pa čekaju godinama kao pak...
Samo treba vjerovati,ne gubiti nadu i malo smanjiti očekivanja...sve se u životu događa po nekom planu koji je osmišljen baš za nas...

----------


## mala-bebica

> Ma ovaj mjesec ce biti bolje, mora.  Onda smo isto postupaka iskoristili. Jesi li cula u ovo vrijeme sto si na humanoj da je neka ostvarila trudnocu? Ove cure sto sam ja upoznala, nisu.


U ovom trenutku se mogu sjetiti 3 iz moje okoline, a već su i rodile. 2 dr.Vlašić i 1 prof.
Od ranije znam isto par slučajeva.

----------


## mala-bebica

> Ja osobno znam četiri cure iz mog grada koje su u zadnjih dva mjeseca ostvarile trudnoću;dvije su kod profesorice (jedna inseminacijom i jedna iz prvog stimuliranog),jedna je kod dr.M(iz drugog stimuliranog) i jedna kod dr.SŠ(inseminacijom).
> I niti jedna ne piše ovdje i nije znala za ovaj forum dok im ja nisam rekla.
> Tako da,mislim da ima trudnoća na KBCu Rijeka samo što se baš nezna za njih. 
> Gore je netko napisao da je Rijeka dobra samo za one postupke di je problem muški faktor;također mislim da to nije istina. Kod nas sam problem bila ja:neprohodni jajovodi,progesteron koji ne raste,štitnjača...i ulovilo nam se iz drugog prirodnog;prvi transfer.
> Ove cure što sam navela gore,samo je kod jedne bio problem kod muškarca.
> Slažem se da su nekad nemarni (posebno jedna od dr.)... I divim Vam se nekima na volji i snazi;tipa pak,koja je nakon 12g. dočekala svoje malo čudo,a možda i dva...ali odustati nakon jednog postupka od klinike mi je isto malo "smješno"...jedan jako bitan faktor koji je bitan u svemu ovom je SREĆA,ali obično ljudi sve očekuju da se dogodi SAD i ODMAH!
> Netko ima malo više sreće pa mu se dogodi odmah kao nama,a neki malo manje pa čekaju godinama kao pak...
> Samo treba vjerovati,ne gubiti nadu i malo smanjiti očekivanja...sve se u životu događa po nekom planu koji je osmišljen baš za nas...


Potpisujem sve navedeno, iako imamo isti problem ali jos na humanoj nisam ostvarila trudnoću, ali dobro...
Također mogu reći da razumijem Maritas da je razocarana, naravno i sama sam bila onda kada su imali puno zametaka a ništa mi nisu zamrznuli, a svi su "bili kvalitetni". A ona je i u gorem položaju od mene zbog godina i što nema ni jednu trudnoću, pa razumijem da želi okušati sreću negdje drugdje jer joj vrijeme bas curi sa 39god

----------


## sjuskica30

Da jedino što zaista moram primjetiti jest to da bude po nekoliko stanica,a nakraju oplođenih jedna ili nijedna....to se već neko vrijeme događa...
Razumijem i ja da su godine problem,ali sam u čekaoni upoznala dvije žene koje ove godine pune 42g. Jedna je ostvarila trudnoću iz 3.stimuliranog u studenom,a ova druga mjesec dana nakon mene tj.u veljači iz drugog stimuliranog...
Prva je bila kod dr.V,druga kod dr.M.

Maritas,samo hrabro i ne odustaj!!!!
Pa bio to KBC Rijeka ili neka druga klinika!!!

----------


## maritas

Mene najvise boli to sto nije uzeto u obzir da sam prokrvarila prvi put 5 dana nakon transfera i kad sam bila po drugo misljenje, rekla mi je ta doktorica da cu dobiti terapiju da do toga opet ne dodje. A ja dobijem u rijeci opet istu terapiju. I desi se u dan ista stvar. 
Ta doktorica mi je i dala duphrastone za ciklus u kojem sam pauzirala. I u tom ciklusu sam dobila menzis dok sam pila ih. I pokusala sam to reci profesorici, ali nije mi dala do rijeci. Uz to nakon transfera mi je rekla da meni jedino medicina moze pomoci i da ne trebam trositi prirodni ciklus jer za to je vjerojatnost kao da slona ubijem prackom. Kako da nekog tko se tako izrazava preporucim ikome?

----------


## pak

Ovako ne želim da ispadne da pametujem ali nekoliko žena koje su sa svojim stanicama lako uspjele u 42. god života pokazatelj su samo da postoje iznimke. I to su prave sretnice blago njima. Ja jesam uspjela za sada i nadam se da ćemo ovu trudnoću sretno privesti kraju ali uspjelo je iz ciklusa sa doniranom j.s. i to je nešto što nažalost u Hr nije ostvarivo.
maritas samo naprijed, ako možeš odi privatno. Nema garancije da će uspjeti iz prve ni iz druge ali ako ne pokusas nećeš ni znati. Godine jesu jako bitne i ako je netko dovoljno mlad da si može priuštiti par godina pokušavanja laganini onda su državne klinike OK ali kada polako predjemo u kritične godine treba ubrzati tempo ako se ikako može.
Nije problem  u Rijeci već u svim državnim bolnicama. Može se reći još da je u Ri i bolje od nekih drugih državnih klinika. Jednostavno nema dovoljno lijekova za sve pacijente pa su svi pod skoro istom terapijom a nismo svi isti.
Što se tiče doc.S odavno je poznato njeno divno ponašanje. Uspjela je i mene nanervirati iako sam odavno cijepljena na takve, kako se moraju osjećati oni koji tek kreću mogu samo pretpostaviti. Srećom ostatak ekipe gore je stvarno OK.
Sretno svima!

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

Biti ce sve u redu pak  :Smile: 
Steta da je problem stednja. Ja bi platila sto god da su rekli

----------


## sjuskica30

Pak nemoj se nadati nego vjeruj da će sve biti u redu!
Nitko ne misli da pametuješ,ali ne razumijem zašto bi to bile iznimke...to su samo dvije koje sam ja upoznala...koliko ih je jos koje ne pozna nitko od nas tu!?
Drugo,odlasci u privatne klinike i van RH ništa ne garantiraju.
Rođak od moje prijateljice je probavao 14g. po Hrvatskoj,Sloveniji,Austriji,u Pragu...
I ništa....na kraju su se vratili u Hrvatsku i otišli u Zg i uspjeli...

A za profesoricu mislim da više nitko nema komentara...
Njena izjava da nema ničeg prirodnog u tome da se dijete napravi u posudi samo je učvrstila moje mišljenje da tu ženu treba ignorirati. I znam da ja niti sekunde nebi bila njen pacijent.

----------


## CHIARA...

Mala bebica ima li kakvih novosti?

----------


## mala-bebica

> Mala bebica ima li kakvih novosti?


Cekam m pa krecem sa stimulacijom, a ti?

Ostale cure, sta ima?

----------


## CHIARA...

Nista mi nije jasno. Sta nisi bila u prirodnom ivf-u?

----------


## CHIARA...

Da se nadovezem jer ti nisam odgovorila. Ja cekam jesen isto kao i Fusa. Moram pauzirati nakon stimuliranog. U međuvremenu se ispostavilo da nalazi trombofilije nisu dobri i pikat cu se heparinom.

----------


## mala-bebica

> Nista mi nije jasno. Sta nisi bila u prirodnom ivf-u


Da, ali nismo uhvatili stanicu pa cu sljedeći tjedan u stimulirani. 
Koje mutacije su ti nasli, jesi vec nosila nalaze na humanu?

----------


## Dixidi

Bok cure,nisam vam se dugo javljala.Ja sam 5 mj pauzirala,trebalo mi je odmora tako da sam jucer opet krenula.Probati cemo prirodni jos jednom,nadam se ovaj put da cemo uspjeti uloviti folikul posto mi je zadnja 2 puta puknuo.I onda do jeseni opet odmor jer sad po ljeti necemo moci dolaziti.Svima zelim puno srece tko je u postupku  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

> Da, ali nismo uhvatili stanicu pa cu sljedeći tjedan u stimulirani. 
> Koje mutacije su ti nasli, jesi vec nosila nalaze na humanu?


MTHFR i PAI. Nosila sam nalaze i rekli su da je to za terapiju heparinom. Zelim ti srecu u stimuliranom. 
Dixidi stvarno te dugo nije bilo. Sta si ti htjela ponovno u prirodni ili su ti oni tako savjetovali? Mislim da je bolje ici u stimulirani bas radi toga sto je lakse nastimati punkciju i biti siguran da ce do punkcije i doci.

----------


## Dixidi

I ja i doktor smo rekli da cemo jos jednom probati prirodni pa valjda cemo uspjeti ovaj put.Dok ne pokušam prirodni ne zelim u stimulirani.Premda kako je krenulo ne znam bas kako ce to ici

----------


## CHIARA...

Meni je prirodni bio super. Steta sto smo ograniceni na samo 2 postupka. :Sad:

----------


## fusa

> Da se nadovezem jer ti nisam odgovorila. Ja cekam jesen isto kao i Fusa. Moram pauzirati nakon stimuliranog. U međuvremenu se ispostavilo da nalazi trombofilije nisu dobri i pikat cu se heparinom.


jel imaš kakve simptome toga? jer mi smo imale skoro sličnu situaciju i u prirodnima i stmuliranima...ja sad moram napraviti hormone štitnjače pa da vidim da nije možda tu neki problem...neznam ni sama više do čega je...

----------


## CHIARA...

Imala sam simptome, ali ih nisam pripisivala tome. Prosle godine sam vadila zub i kad sam dosla doma, nikako nisam mogla zaustaviti krv. Tek na hitnoj, nakon sto su mi nagurali gazicu i vatu par puta, krv je stala. Znaci imala sam problem sa zgrusavanjem krvi i mojoj zubarici je to odmah bilo cudno. I anemicna sam dosta cesto. Svakako provjeri stitnjacu jer je ona dosta bitna za zacece.

----------


## maritas

> Imala sam simptome, ali ih nisam pripisivala tome. Prosle godine sam vadila zub i kad sam dosla doma, nikako nisam mogla zaustaviti krv. Tek na hitnoj, nakon sto su mi nagurali gazicu i vatu par puta, krv je stala. Znaci imala sam problem sa zgrusavanjem krvi i mojoj zubarici je to odmah bilo cudno. I anemicna sam dosta cesto. Svakako provjeri stitnjacu jer je ona dosta bitna za zacece.


to bi mogao i meni biti razlog.

meni je zubarica jednom rekla da tako nesto nije nikad vidjela. možda mi je napravila i uslugu. 
što da izvadim?
jedna prijateljica mi je rekla da izvadim d-dimere za nesto slicno, mozda i je to? probala sma jutros to izvaditi ali nemaju u poliklinici gdje sam bila

----------


## CHIARA...

Ja nisam vadila d-dimere nego faktore trombofilije i antiB2 GPI IgG na transfuziji na Susaku. Rekli su mi da to salju za Zagreb i da se te pretrage rade jednom u mjesecu. A nalaz mi je dosao kroz 10 dana na humanu.

----------


## mala-bebica

Ja, ajmo reći, imam nekakvo iskustvo sa faktorima trombofilije. Isto cu biti na heparinu od plusa, nadam se da cu ga ponovno ugledati. Uglavnom, htjela sam reći da svi ti faktori imaju više veze sa održavanjem trudnoće nego sa zacecem, ali svakako ih je bolje provjeriti pa da znate situaciju.

----------


## maritas

Uvjerena sam da neka antitijela u meni odbacuju bebicu kao strano tijelo. Prevelika je slucajnost da mi se desila identicna stvar 2x.
Antitijela od stitnjace su mi ok. Tako da mora biti nesto drugo.
Moze biti da su i jajne stanice loše, ali biologica je rekla da su lijepe

----------


## CHIARA...

A da izvadis ova antitijela sto sam iznad napisala-antifosfolipidna antitijela?

----------


## mala-bebica

> Uvjerena sam da neka antitijela u meni odbacuju bebicu kao strano tijelo. Prevelika je slucajnost da mi se desila identicna stvar 2x.
> Antitijela od stitnjace su mi ok. Tako da mora biti nesto drugo.
> Moze biti da su i jajne stanice loše, ali biologica je rekla da su lijepe


Može biti i ne mora. Ja imam jednu blagu mutaciju koja i nije za heparin ali sam se, s obzirom na sve ostalo, uspjela izboriti da ga dobivam ako docekam plus. Pa opet mi je tijelo odbacilo zametke, imam jedan spontani koji najvjerojatnije nema nikakve veze s antitijelima ali i jedno savršeno dijete, tako da opet, na žalost, pravilo je da pravila nema. A na humanoj ima i cura kojima se isto dogodilo u svim postupcima, uvijek je tijelo odbacilo zemetak, koje su sve postupke ispucale i ni jednom nisu imale ništa za FET.

----------


## pak

maritas meni se identična stvar desila nakon svakog et a. Ni utrici nisu zaustavili m koja dolazi. 9 dnt 3st embrija ja bi prokrvarila.
Nažalost koš mene će biti da je bila u pitanju kvaliteta 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Pak da te pitam, mozda ces znati. Ima li koji prenatal kod nas, ali da je sa folatom-ne folnom kiselinom?

----------


## mala-bebica

> Meni je prirodni bio super. Steta sto smo ograniceni na samo 2 postupka.


Ja sam cak razmisljala da stimulirani zamjenim za prirodni, bez obzira što mi se isto par puta desilo da f. pukne
Nekada su bili samo prirodni koliko hoćeš...

----------


## mala-bebica

> Pak da te pitam, mozda ces znati. Ima li koji prenatal kod nas, ali da je sa folatom-ne folnom kiselinom?


Prenatal mislim da nema, ali ima cisti folat sam za sebe. Problem je da ga nemaju sve ljekarne, štoviše, neke nisu ni cule za to. I dosta kosta.

----------


## bubekica

maritas i ja sam svaki put prokrvarila pod utrogestanima. Od sitne dvije biokemijske koje sam imala s jednom nisam prokrvarila do prestanka terapije, s drugom sam prokrvarila kao da je nije ni bilo - 10-12 dan od oplodnje. U fetovima je bila ista situacija.
Zato sam sada uzela proluton (progesteron depo, svaka 3 dana injekcija u guzu) i ostala trudna. Jel on bio presudan, necemo znati nikad, jer je bilo jos i puno drugij faktora koje smo mijenjali u odnosu na prosle postupke, ali zasto ne pokusati?
Jedna ampula je 50kn, mislim da se isplati.

----------


## pak

> Pak da te pitam, mozda ces znati. Ima li koji prenatal kod nas, ali da je sa folatom-ne folnom kiselinom?


Nema bar koliko ja znam. Ja sam sada naručila sa i herba

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

> Nema bar koliko ja znam. Ja sam sada naručila sa i herba
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Sta si bas prenatal narucila? Ne znam koliko mi je lose uzimati prenatal ovaj kod nas s obzirom na mutacije.

----------


## pak

Da baš prenatal. Vitamin code raw prenatal plus još folate uzimam dok ih ne potrošim.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mala-bebica

Za ove tvoje mutacije, a posebice MTHFR, folna kiselina se nikako ne preporučuje već čisti folat.

----------


## CHIARA...

Znam da da. Mislila sam barem to piti dok ne nabavim neke sa iherba.
Pak pogledala sam i sastav mi se cini odlican. Kako narucis, a da ti ne zadrze na carini jer prelazi 160 kn? Ima neka caka?

----------


## pak

CHIARA meni su došli baš brzo prenatali.  Imam ih već skoro tjedan dana a naručila sam nakon druge bete 25.5 tako da probaj naručiti pa vidjeti možda i tebi brzo stignu. Jedino pripazite da se ne zeznes kao ja. Trebala sam naručiti preko dhl opcije i onda nebi platila carinu. Ovako sam platila 130 kn pa su ispali popriličnom skupi vitamini 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Puno, puno ti hvala.  :Kiss:  Vidjet cu da mi sogorica naruci jer nemam paypal racun.

----------


## pak

> Puno, puno ti hvala.  Vidjet cu da mi sogorica naruci jer nemam paypal racun.


Ne treba ti pay pal možeš i bilo kojom drugom karticom. Ja sam plaćala i sa svojom.od tekućeg računa erste b.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

E to nisam znala. Znaci moze i Diners i Maestro od tek. racuna. Uzela bih Q10 i taj prenatal na dhl. Znaci ne bi trebalo biti nikakvih iznenađenja u smislu dodatnih troskova?

----------


## pak

Piše da ne. Kada ideš na plaćanje pokaže ti krajnji iznos koji će ti tereti tako da si tu provjeriš još jednom.
Za diners neznam dali može 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Zabavit cu se onda malo sa tim sutra. Cure su znale reci da naruce paket po jednoj cijeni pa se onda desi da moraju vise od toga platiti carinu. Hvala ti.  :Smile:

----------


## maritas

Ma platila bi ii 500kn svaki dan samo da se ovo ne ponovi.
Uzasno me strah ponovnog neusjeha i bez neke promjene u terapiju ne idem dalje. 
Tko ti je prepisao taj lijek?

----------


## CHIARA...

Maritas na koji lijek mislis?

----------


## maritas

> Maritas na koji lijek mislis?


odgovarala sam na post od bubekice.

dobila danas nalaz od antimullerovog hormona. je li 24 ok? (0-52.48)
prije mi je u drugom labosu 25, ali je granica bila (5-37)

----------


## mala-bebica

> odgovarala sam na post od bubekice.
> 
> dobila danas nalaz od antimullerovog hormona. je li 24 ok? (0-52.48)
> prije mi je u drugom labosu 25, ali je granica bila (5-37)


Sredina, nije loše, vjerojatno oni uzimaju i dob u obzir. Ja npr.imam 51 sto je na gornjoj granici i dr.je zadovoljan jer to znači da imam još puno "materijala".
A kakvo ti bude stanje antralaca ako znas?
Ja ne znam broj, samo redovito kažu da ih je puno na oba jajnika.

----------


## CHIARA...

Cure blago vama s toliko "materijala". Ja nisam vadila amh, ali s obzirom na stanje antralnih folikula i broj dobivenih js, stanje je lose. A nemam bas puno godina.

----------


## mala-bebica

*Chiara* ne moram napomenuti da me na humanoj nisu poslali vaditi amh, to sam sama na svoju ruku vadila. Nisam očekivala tako dobar rezultat jer sa stimulacijom nisamo dobila puno stanica, samo 7, ali to očito ovisi i dozama koje sam dobivala, a to je u bolnicama jako skromno, na žalost.

----------


## mala-bebica

Koliko si ti po stim. postupcima imala folikula?

----------


## CHIARA...

7 folikula i 4 js od toga. Samo mi se cini malo stimulacije. 14 menopura i 2 orgalutrana sam potrosila. Na kraju je 1 js bila losa, a 3 bolje. A dr je racunao punkciju po tom najvecem za kojeg mislim da je onda bio prezrel, a ove 3 mozda nisu bile zrele.

----------


## mala-bebica

Ja sam imala 6 zrelih od tih 7, sve su se oplodile, ali vratili samo jednu i ostale su na kraju propale jer nisu bile dovoljno lijepe za zamrzavanje. Sada vraćamo dvije, nadam se da će ih biti, riskiramo, ali što mogu...

----------


## CHIARA...

Ma najveci je problem sto mi ne mozemo razgovarati sa biologom. A doktor mi ne zna reci u cemu je bio problem. Kad ga pitam jesu stanice bile lose pa se zato nisu oplodile, ne zna mi reci. Kaze da ne pise da su bile lose.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mala-bebica

> Ma najveci je problem sto mi ne mozemo razgovarati sa biologom. A doktor mi ne zna reci u cemu je bio problem. Kad ga pitam jesu stanice bile lose pa se zato nisu oplodile, ne zna mi reci. Kaze da ne pise da su bile lose.


Može se razgovarati sa biologinjom, ja sam razgovarala, samo moraš tražiti, nije nikakav problem.

----------


## CHIARA...

Razgovarala sam i ja na transferu i na punkciji, ali nisam razgovarala kad nije doslo do oplodnje.

----------


## mala-bebica

Ja sam nakon sto je sve proslo, kada nisam imala smrzlica, trazila sam objasnjenje.

----------


## CHIARA...

Sve mi je to tako cudno. Rijetko koja od nas je imala smrzlica. Nekako jako lose se oplođuju stanice i malo ih je u zadnje vrijeme. Da li je to zbog malo stimulacije, zbog losih js ili biologa, ne znam...

----------


## mala-bebica

> Sve mi je to tako cudno. Rijetko koja od nas je imala smrzlica. Nekako jako lose se oplođuju stanice i malo ih je u zadnje vrijeme. Da li je to zbog malo stimulacije, zbog losih js ili biologa, ne znam...


Da, i meni je to čudno iskreno. Smrzlici su rijetkost pa je i to jedan od razloga zasto preferiram prirodni, jer i tijelo ne trujemo stimulacijama, a na kraju je ishod gotovo isti. Kada ti krećeš u postupak ponovo?

----------


## pak

14 menopura je ful malo. Koliko si imala 2 na dan? 
Što se tiče razgovora sa biolozima to se nebi trebalo posebno zahtijevati nego bi trebalo biti pod normalno. Mene je užasno nerviralo to a ne jednom sam ostala bez et a. Mislim mogla sam ja tražiti razgovor ali mi više nije bilo do toga, bila sam sigurna da ionako neću biti zadovoljna objašnjenjem jer poznato je da termin nema j.s. ne postoji. Ili je nezrela, ili je prezrela ili je nisu znali izvaditi. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Da, 2 menopura na dan (2-8 DC), orgalutran 6 i 7 DC, stoperica 8 DC. Stoperica je isla kad je vodeci folikul bio 18 mm, a drugi nisu bili veci od 15 mm. Zato mislim da ovi drugi mozda nisu bili zreli, a 1 je bila losa. 2 su se oplodile i drugi dan prestale sa razvojem. 
Mala bebica mislila sam u 9 mj jer mi brisevi i markeri traju do 10 mj pa da ne moram ponavljati.

----------


## Minna7

Cure, znate li što o uzimanju voltarena nakon štoperice da folikul ne pobjegne. Točnije, zanima me koji točno voltaren i u kojoj dozi?!

----------


## fusa

To su ti obicne tablete voltarena. Popijes po tabletu na dan poslje stoperice do punkcije. I mozes prije punkcije ako ides na zivo u prirodnom. Sretno!

----------


## Minna7

Ma da ali ono imas rapid forte....ne znam ima li razlike. Cula sam da je nekima pomoglo. A posto meni rastu ko ludi trazim slamku za koju se ulovit

----------


## fusa

> Ma da ali ono imas rapid forte....ne znam ima li razlike. Cula sam da je nekima pomoglo. A posto meni rastu ko ludi trazim slamku za koju se ulovit


probaj, ništa te ne košta a možda ti pomogne :fige: . I ja sam čula da je nekima pomoglo. Mi nemamo sa time probleme nego sporo razvijanje embrija, pa sma pročitala neke studije i neki mgistarski rad, baš što ga pisala dr u RI, gdje su cure do 2016-te sudjelovale u istraživanju, baš o kvalitei jajnih stanica, sad mi je puna glava...nije toliko podataka za moj mozak :Predaja:

----------


## Minna7

Uuu...zanimljivo! I sto nas pametno možeš naučiti!? O cemu ovisi kvaliteta js

----------


## CHIARA...

> Uuu...zanimljivo! I sto nas pametno možeš naučiti!? O cemu ovisi kvaliteta js


O puno faktora...  :Grin:

----------


## fusa

e baš to što CHIARA piše, o puno tome...ali istraživanje je bilo više vezano za mpo i js nakon punkcije...sve što sam zapamtila je da se embrij nesmije prebrzo ili presporo razvijati i da je idealan da 3dnp ima 8stanica, jednakih bez fragmentacije ili ispod 20%...ma ne siječam se više...ribica :Grin:

----------


## pak

Gdje si našla taj rad?

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mala-bebica

Meni je Voltaren jednom pomogao, drugi put ne, jos jedan dokaz da je pravilo da pravila nema...

Dixidi, jesi konacno uspjela odraditi prirodni?

----------


## fusa

Pak, ne sjecam se vise sto sam upisala u google, ali evo naslova pa ako ga upises sigurno ce ti izbaciti: doktorski rad " ekspresijski profil amh, amhr2, fshr i ar gena humanih stanica kumulusa u predvidanju fertilizacijskog potencijala jajne stanice"

----------


## Dixidi

Nista drage moje,3 put folikul puknuo bez obzira sto sam stopericu dobila dva dana prije nego inace  :Sad:    E sad do 9 mj nista,imamo vremena razmisliti sta dalje.Sad cu po ljeti odmoriti od putovanja i probati se opustiti ako bude moguce i to je to

----------


## mala-bebica

> Nista drage moje,3 put folikul puknuo bez obzira sto sam stopericu dobila dva dana prije nego inace    E sad do 9 mj nista,imamo vremena razmisliti sta dalje.Sad cu po ljeti odmoriti od putovanja i probati se opustiti ako bude moguce i to je to


Mogu mislit kako ti je, meni se dvaput desilo... jesi probala sa Voltarenom, sta kaže dr.? Ima kakvo objasnjenje?

----------


## fusa

Ajme Dixidi bas mi je zao...znaci nisu ti prirodni sudeni. Ostavi si ih za poslje stimuliranog ako ce ti trebati jer vjeruj mi jajnici tad dobro rade pa da ih iskoristis  :Wink: 
Sad nas vecina imamo pauzu preko ljeta...ima da na jesen sve prijavimo velike bete!
Ja bi da mogu vec sutra opet u postupak, neda mi se cekati a da neznam sto nam je i kako dalje.

----------


## CHIARA...

Dixidi  :Love: 
Cure kad ste mislile ici na konzultacije ako je postupak u 9 mj?

----------


## fusa

Ja planiram krajem 8mj zvati za konzultacije, tako su mi rekli. I to cu ici pod kraj ciklusa tako da odma uzmem ljekove za sljedeci ciklus da se ne vracam do 6dc.
Jos moram hormone 3dc izvaditi i onda sam sve skupila.

----------


## CHIARA...

Fusa ja sam samo jednom vadila hormone 3 DC. Sta su tebe trazili nove nalaze? Moji su skoro 2 godine stari i nitko me ne trazi nove.

----------


## maritas

Stvarno ne traze? Mozda da napomenes. Meni su mislim gledali datum svaki put.
Dixidi jako mi je zao. 
Meni bude zao za svaku od nas. 
Drzim svima fige. Steta da nitko od starosjedioca teme, ne iskoristava ovo razdoblje kada je ocito manja guzva.
Savjetujem i onima koji mogu da ulete u postupak cim prije dok su svi odmorni od godisnjeg

----------


## mala-bebica

Oni to ništa ne traže, ja sam im dala nedavno sve novo što sam sama napravila na svoju ruku (hormone sve i svašta, papu...)... Jedino gledaju krv (markere) i briseve, ostalo ne... Ima i sada gužve, na žalost, kratko sam u ovom postupku pa ne mogu procjeniti da li su iste ili ipak nešto manje...

----------


## fusa

Meni su napisali da vadim hormone opet, sad malo vise njih nego prvi put...vjerojatno jer im nije jasno zasto su nam embriji i u prirodnom i u stimuliranom tako slabi, a prvi su mi hormoni bili svi uredni...ma neznam.
Mislim da ce se guzve smanjiti tek u 7mj jer onda eliminiraju sve koji ulaze sa ciklusima u 8mj
Zato sto ce biti odmorni cu ih ja odma zaskociti, nece uspijeti ni sjesti :D

----------


## Minna7

Dixidi....probaj s voltarenom. Meni nakon 5x sto nam je pobjegla stanica uz voltaren smo dobili stanicu. E sad, jel to pomoglo ili slučajnost, ne znam. Uglavnom, u takvim slucajevima vrijedi probat.

----------


## Minna7

Cure, znate li do kad u 7.mj primaju u postupak posto ih nema u 8.mj?

----------


## fusa

Neznam točno, ali računaj da ih oko cca 1.8. do 20.8. nema...znači ja bi rekla da ako ti ovlacija pada do negdje 25.7....ond avaljda do 10.7....
mene ubija ova pauza do 09mj...jedva čekam da krenem opet.

----------


## mala-bebica

> Cure, znate li do kad u 7.mj primaju u postupak posto ih nema u 8.mj?


Koliko sam upoznata ako dobiješ zaključno sa 15.7. možeš u postupak, ako ne tek ako dobiješ krajem 8.mj

----------


## fusa

gdje ste cure? jeste krenule u postupak već? ja imam naručene konzultacije 13.9., pa vjerojatno sa sljedećim ciklusom startamo ivf br 4. Ako opet ništa od tog kao i prošlih postupaka, odlazim u zg. Nadam se da neću trebati :Grin:

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Cao cure,citam vas a sad je vrijeme da se i javim..sutra idem na kozultacije kod dr M pa cemo vidjet sta dalje.imamo jedno dijete,ali sad drugo nikako,dijagnoza pcos.

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Cao cure,posto sam procitala sve iz pocetka,vrijeme je da se i javim..evo ja sutra idem na kozultacije kod dr M,imamo jedno dijete ali drugi nikako,dijagnoza policisticni jajnici..

----------


## jejja

Cure, one koje su trenutno u postupcima, treba mi informacija ima li i kolika je lista cekanja za stimulirane postupke/lijekove? Hvala vam [emoji173]

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## dino84

Jejja, ja u petak idem na konzultacije pa ću pitati ako nitko drugi ne zna.

----------


## Minna7

Mislim da nema neke velike liste čekanja. Sigurno ćeš već slijedeći ciklus u postupak.
I ja idem sada u 9. Zanima me koji dan vam je obicno punkcija u stimuliranom? Brže nego u prirodnom ili?

----------


## jejja

Hvala dino  :Kiss:  inace nikad nije bilo cekanja za lijekove..

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## dino84

Jejja, nema ni sada čekanja na stimulirani postupak. Može se krenuti već slijedeći ciklus nakon obavljenih konzultacija. Naravno, ako su svi nalazi uredni.

----------


## mala-bebica

Ranije nego u prirodnom

----------


## Dixidi

Bok cure, mi ipak ovu godinu necemo nastaviti imamo u planu krenuti pocetkom godine. E sad trebala sam se inace javiti pocetkom 9 mj i naruciti se za dogovor s doktorom.Dali bi se ja njima svejedno trebala javiti i reci im da nismo u mogucnosti nastaviti sada?

----------


## Inesz

cure, 
je li se još događa da kad dobijete manje od 12 js, oplode samo dio jajnih stanica, a dio zamrznu pod izlikom da ćete imati višak embrija?

----------


## mala-bebica

> Bok cure, mi ipak ovu godinu necemo nastaviti imamo u planu krenuti pocetkom godine. E sad trebala sam se inace javiti pocetkom 9 mj i naruciti se za dogovor s doktorom.Dali bi se ja njima svejedno trebala javiti i reci im da nismo u mogucnosti nastaviti sada?


Ništa im ne trebaš javljati, ali ćeš morati imati svježe nalaze kada ponovo krenete i eventualno odraditi konzultacije prije postupka, ali čak i ne ako imate već sve dogovoreno, onda samo nalazi novi. U kakav postupak ćete ići sljedeće, opet prirodni ili stimulirani?

----------


## mala-bebica

Meni su uvijek sve oplodili, tako sam i tražila.

----------


## fusa

malo kasnim sa čitanjem. Cure sretno u postupcima! i ja mislim danema liste čekanja za ljekove u kbc ri. Čim se odrade konzultacije kreće se u postupak ako su nalazi uredni.  *Inesz* sve js si daj oploditi jer nemora značiti da će se sve oploditi ili razvijati. Više nas je bilo na proljeće što smo od puno oplođenih js na kraju završile bez smrzlića a neke i bez transfera...lutrija je to.

----------


## Inesz

Fusa draga, hvala ti!  :Smile: 
 :Heart: 
Sve je to točno!




> Meni su uvijek sve oplodili, tako sam i tražila.


Mala-bebica, a jesu ti predlagali da samo dio js daš u oplodnju, a dio js daš smrznuti kako, eto, ne bi imala "viška" embrija?

----------


## fusa

> Fusa draga, hvala ti! 
> 
> Sve je to točno!


*Inesz* kad ja skužim da si ti postavila pitanje "događa li se još?" :Idea:  malo sam spora ovih dana :Grin:  . Sad ću baš vidjeti kakva im je politika što se tiče onih "predavanja o višku embrija" pa javim. Jer mi se nekako čini da će kod mene opet sve isto  tako da ću vjerojatno slušati predavanje po drugi put :Raspa:  mada sad znam više stvari pa ću se i drugačije postaviti.

----------


## Minna7

Cure, kako to ide s racunanjem 1.dana ciklusa? Ako danas dobijem do 17h je danas 1.dan?? I sta ako dobijem danas npr u 15h kako cu ih dobiti tamo na telefon da se narucim za sutra??

----------


## fusa

> Cure, kako to ide s racunanjem 1.dana ciklusa? Ako danas dobijem do 17h je danas 1.dan?? I sta ako dobijem danas npr u 15h kako cu ih dobiti tamo na telefon da se narucim za sutra??


meni su neki dan rekli da do 14h ako dobijem da se o računa kao prvi dan a poslje 14h da drugi dan računam kao prvi dan i onda 2dc d počnem sa stimulacijom...
sutra ih zovi ili ako bude da dobiješ prije 14h a nemožeš ih dobiti samo se pojavi tamo...nema ti druge 
.

----------


## mala-bebica

> Fusa draga, hvala ti! 
> 
> Sve je to točno!
> 
> 
> 
> Mala-bebica, a jesu ti predlagali da samo dio js daš u oplodnju, a dio js daš smrznuti kako, eto, ne bi imala "viška" embrija?


Jesu, ali ne moj dr., ja naravno nisam pristala pa su sve išle u oplodnju.

----------


## Minna7

Cure, da li razumijete ono sto dr škrabaju na kartonu? U stimuliranom ako piše 18/15, znači li to da su velicine od 15 do 18 ili je najveci 18x15?

----------


## pak

Cure koje ste u postupku ima koja da je trenutno na terapiji sa menopurima?

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mala-bebica

> Cure koje ste u postupku ima koja da je trenutno na terapiji sa menopurima?
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Je, naša *Fusa*  :Smile:

----------


## mala-bebica

> Cure, da li razumijete ono sto dr škrabaju na kartonu? U stimuliranom ako piše 18/15, znači li to da su velicine od 15 do 18 ili je najveci 18x15?


Koliko sam ja uspjela shvatiti po mojim postupcima to je veličina vodećeg folikula

----------


## fusa

je ja sam na terapiji sa menopurima, evo danas 3pikanje :Grin: 
*Minna* ja ti isto ne kužim to njihovo škrabanje...ne vele ti? ja ih pitam kak su veliki svaki put kad gledaju, i koliko ih ima...

----------


## pak

Hvala cure, riješili smo problem☺

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Minna7

E moja fusa, pitala sam ja, ali od dr. M sam dobila samo muk. Ni na jedno pitanje nisam dobila odgovor.

----------


## pak

> E moja fusa, pitala sam ja, ali od dr. M sam dobila samo muk. Ni na jedno pitanje nisam dobila odgovor.


Minna 7 dr. M je sutljiviji ali ako ponoviše pitanje na sljedećoj FM odgovoriti će ti. Budi uporna

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

Cure, što vam ne žele odgovarati na vaša pitanja o veličini folikula i drugo?!
Inzistirajte, nemojte se dati van iz ordinacije dok vam ne odgovore. Vaše je pravo dobiti informacije, sve informacije i one koje ste tražile i one koje niste a važne su za liječenja, a dužnost je liječnika da vam to sve kaže.
Pitajte i čekajte odgovore. Budite čvrste i snažne kakve već jeste, i kad se radi o vašem pravu da vas liječnik informira o tijeku liječenja, nalazima, pretragama, zahvatima, prognozama ... o svemu što je važno i što vas zanima.

Postavite se, zauzmite stav i dajte im do znanja da ste bitne, da ste upoznate sa svojim pravima. Odgajajte liječnike. Pacijenti i liječnici su ravnopravni partneri u liječenju.  :Heart: Ponašajmo se tako!

----------


## Minna7

Nisam uopce znala s kojom terapijom krecemo. 3x sam pitala i dobila nekonkretan odgovor. Svaka folikulometrija i moja pitanja koliko ih je i koliki su, opet nisam dobila odgovor. Samo vidjeti ćemo, pa i nije nesto, pa puno ih je. Moram priznati da sam totalno zbedirana svaki put izlazila iz ordinacije.

----------


## fusa

*Inesz* :Heart:  
na početku kad se još ništa nezna onda je malo teško pitati, ali bi oni trebali tad malo objasniti stvari...meni su cure sa foruma puno pomogle, jer ništa nisam znala...sad već neke stvari kužim, i na ovim zadnjim konzultacijama sam sve ispitala, i što je i što nije...dalje ćemo vidjeti. Bitno mi je da mi je doktor otvoreniji, da mi nije teško pitati ga sve. Jer sam ja malo zatvorenija pogotovo ako su oni škrti na komunikaciji, onda se sramim pitat išta...a kad vidim da su otvoreni i komunikativni onda ih sve ispitam...a takva je moja dr. pa mi je to super.
Ja sutra idem na folikulimetriju, i baš me zanima kakvo je stanje, i ako se bude već vidjelo, zanima me kako reagiram sad na Menopur s obzirom na Gonal zadnji put. Jer mada ni je tek 5dc ja sad sve radim, nanašam stvari, čistim, plivam i nemam nikakav pritisak još dolje, dok sam na Gonalima već nakon drugog pikanja osijećala jajnike...

----------


## pak

Sta vam ne okrene ekran od utz dok radi FM? Ili ima slika na onom veliko zidnom ekranu pa se može pratiti sta radi i krenuti sa pitanjima.Kakav je to odgovor ima ih. Nekome to znači 10 nekome 2 a razlika je ogromna

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Minna7

Ma gledam ja na ekranu i vec to vise manje sve kuzim, ali opet tu je dr da mi kaze nesto kad pitam, kužiš. Meni je lijepa rijec dr. Vlašića značila više nego brojke na kartonu. Ne tražim da mi se šapuće slatke riječi, ali osnovne informacije moram znati. Ali, eto, što je tu je. Zato imamo google i forume i sve učimo i znamo možda i previše

----------


## fusa

meni je danas na folikulimetriji bi dr M, sam u ordinaciji. Kad sam sjela na onaj stolac i nagnula glavu da vidim na ekranu kakvo je stanje, sam mi je počeo govoriti kakvo je stanje i još mi je dva puta pokazivao koliko ih na kojem jajniku imamo :Yes: . Baš sa se i ja iznenadila jer znam da je šutljiv inače...

----------


## Hay123

Pozdrav svim trudilicama! Evo da se i ja pridruzim grupi, nadam se da vas ima aktivnih! Ja sam u postupcima na Humanoj u Rijeci i vodi me dr M koji je odlican i strucan doktor! Vise puta me je znala uzeti na pregled i prof Smiljan i dr. Susanj. Svi su super stvarno, sve odrade korektno i profesionalno! Evo ja sam trenutno u cekanju od transfera do bete, najgori period! Od simptoma apsolutno nista za sad 5dnt.

----------


## 5ana5

Pozdrav! Zahvaljujući vašim postovima, odlučih se javiti kako bih, s vama, podijelila svoja iskustva. Naime, nakon dijagnoze: idiopatski sterilitet (3 god.) te uvjeravanja od strane ginekologa prinarne zdravstvene zaštite kako je sve u redu te kako, citiram, "sve je u glavi", odlučila sam se zatražiti pomoć na odjelu humane reprodukcije u KBC Rijeka. Do sada, od travnja ove godine, utvrđeno je začepljenje lijevog jajovoda te sam podvrgnuta laparoskopskom zahvatu. U rujnu sam ponovno krenula s konzultacijama kod dr.Manestra te sam ovoga vikenda, nakon bockanja Puregonom, Orgalutranom te finalno Brevactidom, obavila ET (jedan embrijić, star 3 dana). Sam postupak aspiracije oocita nije bio pretjerano bolan, opisala bih isti kao pokoji jači spazam tijekom mjesečnice, te sam sada, kao i mnoge druge forumašice, u fazi isčekivanja bete (23.10.). Moram napomenuti kako,uz iznimnu stručnost dr. Manestra koji, iako se zdušno daje za svoj poziv, možda zbog preopterećenosti poslom, ponekad djeluje hladno (neka vas navedeno ne obeshrabri) dok je dr.Šepić iznimno susretljiva te detalno pojašnjava svaki korak postupka- možda su navedene karakteristike potrebne onima koji se tek upuštaju u proces IVF-a. U ovome trenutku ne osjećam nikakve simptome nidacije..Eto, to je , za sada, sve od mene i...moram vam se svima zahvaliti na detaljnim informacijama koje ste iznosili te koje su, meni osobno, bile od velike koristi kako bih se upoznala sa samim postupcima te kako bih se riješila svih nedoumica na koje sam nailazila..

----------


## CHIARA...

Hay dobrodosla. Zelim ti da ti dani brzo prođu i da beta bude pozitivna.

----------


## fusa

*Hay123 i 5Ana5* dobro nam došle i što prije i ošle sa ovog foruma :Grin:  Želim vam  pozitivne bete i velike trbušine :Heart: 

ja evo danas obavila punkciju, dobili 9js, sad ćemo u subotu vidjeti što će biti s njima...ovaj put me malo jače boli nakon što sam se probudila iz anestezije...nisam pila ništa protiv bolova jer je podnošljivo, jedino sam cvilila na putu doma kad smo na one rupe naletjeli, a tih rupa imaaa :Predaja:

----------


## Minna7

Sretno fusa....javi nam novosti!

----------


## fusa

> Sretno fusa....javi nam novosti!


hvala *Minna* :Heart:  , svakako javim¨!

----------


## dino84

Fusa, sretno, i ja sam danas bila na humanoj. Možda smo se i vidjele. Držim fige za super tulum u labu  :Smile: 

Ja sam danas krenula sa bockanjem, ovaj put sam na Puregonu. U nedjelju prva fm.

----------


## CHIARA...

Fusa sretno. 
Dino i ja sam ovaj put na Puregonu.  :Grin:

----------


## dino84

Neka nam onda objema donese sreću. U kojoj si trenutno fazi postupka? Ja sam oduševljena ovim penom, nakon mućkanja onih silnih Menopura ovo mi je piece of cake ☺

----------


## CHIARA...

I ja sam prosli put bila na Menopuru, bez uspjeha pa se nadam vecoj sreci sa Puregonom. Nisam jos krenula u novi postupak. Jesi na 150 ili?

----------


## dino84

Chiara, da na 150 sam pa ću vidjeti kakva će biti reakcija. Kada ti krećeš u postupak?

----------


## fusa

hvala cure! ma da ,ovo pikanje sa Menopurom je čista koma, još je igla deblja nego ona koja se koristi za Gonal... i tri doze mješati :drama:  ovi ljekovi u penu su zakon! Sretno vam sa Puregonom, nek bude uspiješan postpak!
*Dino* ja sam ti čekala tamo u čekaoni do negdje 9h (sjedila tamo na sredini one klupe kak se ide kod sestre), još je onaj red bio dug kod sestre, onda su me pozvali i izašla sam tek oko 11:30

----------


## SexySpru

Hello cure, evo i ja da se javim, čekam menstruaciju koja ovaj put baš nekako zeza, počela lagano krvarit pred dva dana i nikako da krene kako spada pa onda prirodni IVF. Jako sam malo upoznata s time inače imam začepljenje oba jajovoda zbog endometrioze. Jedan prirodni spontani 2013 6tj i poslije nismo niti pokušavali, sada smo se odlučili da počinjemo zaozbiljno. Nadam se da će uspjeti.

----------


## Lenica

Pozdrav svima...da li me možete uputiti koji doktori rade na humanoj i koji su po vama ok?
Čitam pa vidim za neku dr. S da govore da nije baš dobra...može par savjeta šta, kako, kuda?
Hvala pumo  :Smile:

----------


## fusa

> Pozdrav svima...da li me možete uputiti koji doktori rade na humanoj i koji su po vama ok?
> Čitam pa vidim za neku dr. S da govore da nije baš dobra...može par savjeta šta, kako, kuda?
> Hvala pumo


Bok *Lenica!* Na humanoj u ri ti rade 3 doktora, jedna od njih je prof Smiljan-ne dijelimo ista stajališta pa mi se stoga previše i ne sviđa, nisam imala puno kontakata sa njom, ona je glavna tamo, 
dr Manestar-on je ok kako cure vele, kao šutljiv pomalo, pa sad kako voliš
i dr Sušanj Š.- ona je moja dr i za nju mogu reć da je meni super, sve mi objasni i možemo pričati i dobre je volje u većini slučajeva, što je meni bitno. Ona je mlađa tako da što se iskustva tiče sigurno nema kao ovo dvoje gore.
Ti vidi što tražiš u doktoru pa odaberi. Mislim sve želimo ostat trudne ali tu nekad nije do doktora. Cure će ti još valjda napisati kakvi su dr M i prof S...uglavnom sretno!

----------


## fusa

> Hello cure, evo i ja da se javim, čekam menstruaciju koja ovaj put baš nekako zeza, počela lagano krvarit pred dva dana i nikako da krene kako spada pa onda prirodni IVF. Jako sam malo upoznata s time inače imam začepljenje oba jajovoda zbog endometrioze. Jedan prirodni spontani 2013 6tj i poslije nismo niti pokušavali, sada smo se odlučili da počinjemo zaozbiljno. Nadam se da će uspjeti.


Bokić *SexySpru*! Ja sam sa sličnom dijagnozom, isto začepljena oba jajovoda, ali zbog neke upale valjda... uglavno prošla dva IVF-a u prirodnom ciklusu. To ti je najlakše, negdje od 6dc kreneš na folikulimetrije, svaki drugi dan, pa kad ti je folikul na određenoj veličini za koju oni procijene onda navečer dobiš štopericu(inekciju koju ti oni daju a ti odeš na hitnu oko 10h navečer da ti zapiče u guzu :Grin: ) i onda dva dana nakon štoperice sljedi punkcija, ako se prije ne desi ovulacija, jer i to se zna desiti i onda ti nemaju što punktirati pa ti se i taj ostupak poništava. Uglavnom ako dođe do punkcije i dobite js, tvoj muž da doprinos i onda oni oplode js i ako se sve dobro razvija treći dan od punkcije sljedi transfer. Ako se js ne oplodi onda ti se taj postupak računa, bez obzira što do transfera nije došlo.
Pitaj ako te još što zanima, i sretno!

----------


## dino84

*Fusa*, mislim da znam koja si ☺ i ja sam sjedila na toj strani, odmah do vrata od sestre, plavuša u nekoj sivoj suknji. 

*Lenica*, ja sam kod dr. M., ali nemam baš prevelikog iskustva s njim. Ok mi je, mogu se dogovoriti s njim, reći mu svoje mišljenje. Za sada sam zadovoljna.

----------


## Hay123

> Pozdrav svima...da li me možete uputiti koji doktori rade na humanoj i koji su po vama ok?
> Čitam pa vidim za neku dr. S da govore da nije baš dobra...može par savjeta šta, kako, kuda?
> Hvala pumo


Ja bih rekla da je prednost dr M u tome sto je iskusan, brz i manje cekas u cekaonici, a nedostatak sto ne priča s pacijentima previse, uglavnom kaze ukratko sto vidi i kad se vidimo sljedeci put. Dr Smiljan ima prednost sto je iskusna, sve ti detaljno objasni i posveti se pacijentu, to znaci da je sporija u radu i nekad te (ne)svjesno povrijedi s rijecima, mada su meni uglavnom bile zasluzeno upucene. Dr Susanj je mlada s manje iskustva ali sa sve vise pacijenata i jako strpljiva, sve objasni i cure su kako sam skuzila zadovoljne s njom!

----------


## Lenica

Hvala vam, cure...a kako ide postupak baš od samog početka? koji broj moram zvati da se naručimo? i da li se puno čeka?
Sorry što gnjavim sa možda bezveznim pitanjima, ali vidim da brzo odgovorite i da imate iskustva.
Hvala unaprijed  :Smile:

----------


## SexySpru

> Bokić *SexySpru*! Ja sam sa sličnom dijagnozom, isto začepljena oba jajovoda, ali zbog neke upale valjda... uglavno prošla dva IVF-a u prirodnom ciklusu. To ti je najlakše, negdje od 6dc kreneš na folikulimetrije, svaki drugi dan, pa kad ti je folikul na određenoj veličini za koju oni procijene onda navečer dobiš štopericu(inekciju koju ti oni daju a ti odeš na hitnu oko 10h navečer da ti zapiče u guzu) i onda dva dana nakon štoperice sljedi punkcija, ako se prije ne desi ovulacija, jer i to se zna desiti i onda ti nemaju što punktirati pa ti se i taj ostupak poništava. Uglavnom ako dođe do punkcije i dobite js, tvoj muž da doprinos i onda oni oplode js i ako se sve dobro razvija treći dan od punkcije sljedi transfer. Ako se js ne oplodi onda ti se taj postupak računa, bez obzira što do transfera nije došlo.
> Pitaj ako te još što zanima, i sretno!


Hvala ti na odgovroru *Fusa* imam još jedno pitanjce, da li rade punkciju u nekoj anesteziji ili rade na živo čula sam da to zna dosta boliti?

----------


## fusa

evo da se javim...danas bio transfer, nažalost opet imamo loše embrije tako da smo vratili dva, i toliko su loši da je prof S rekla da ona nema ništa protiv da vratimo dva :Laughing: 
ja odbolovala svoje i idemo dalje! dobili dosta uputnica i ja i muž ako ovaj postupak ne uspije tako da se vidi razlog što su nam embrijići slabi. Embriologica mi je rekla da su ovaj put spermići bili jakoooo loši , baš ono koma.

----------


## Hay123

> evo da se javim...danas bio transfer, nažalost opet imamo loše embrije tako da smo vratili dva, i toliko su loši da je prof S rekla da ona nema ništa protiv da vratimo dva
> ja odbolovala svoje i idemo dalje! dobili dosta uputnica i ja i muž ako ovaj postupak ne uspije tako da se vidi razlog što su nam embrijići slabi. Embriologica mi je rekla da su ovaj put spermići bili jakoooo loši , baš ono koma.


Cure su bas znale ostat trudne od tih losijih embrija prije nego od super dobrih blastica! Super da su ti ubacili obadva!

----------


## CHIARA...

Koliko losi? Jesu opet cetverostanicni? Koliko ih se oplodilo ovaj put?

----------


## dino84

Fusa, žao mi je što je tako ispalo, možda te ipak ova dva iznenade. Znam da je bilo svakakvih slučajeva.

Šta kaže dr, zbog čega su tako loši embriji? Zanima me jer se nešto slično i meni događa, a nisam dobila neko suvislo objašnjenje.

Meni je sutra prva fm i jedva čekam da vidim kakvo je stanje.

----------


## fusa

Imali smo 7 dobrih js za oplodnju. Opet ih se oplodilo samo 4. Od tih 4 1x4st, 1x5st i 2x6stanični. No embriologica mi je rekla da ti 6-st nisu nešto jer su se kao oplodili pa se nisu razvijali i onda su se odjednom naglo počeli....jako su me svi sažaljivo gledali...i baš sam pitala embriologicu što misli jesu tu sad krive js ili spermići, ona je rekla da misli da je spermići jer je jakoooo loš ovaj put bio. Ali opet mislim da je u još nečemu problem, samo isto nitko nezna do čega je...dobili smo sad uputnice da još neke stvari pročekiramo pa se možda sazna otprilike do čega je.

----------


## 5ana5

Lenice, ponajprije moraš kod svoje ginekologice nabaviti uputnicu za konzultaciju te istu poslati na Zavod za HR. Nakon nekoliko dana, najčešće krajem/poč.mjeseca, kada naprave program, nazvat će te na konzultacije te ćeš se tada moći odlučiti za liječnika kojeg želiš da te prati tijekom postupaka. Smatram da su svi jednako profesionalni uz minimalne razlike u međuljudskim odnosima (direktnost-dr.Smiljan, suzdržljivost-dr.Manestar, otvorenost-dr.Šepić). naravno, bilo bi dobro da imaš nešto od nalaza kod sebe (papa test, briseve, hormonalnu sliku, spermiogram) kako bi liječnik procijenio koji je postupak za vas i najbolji tj. najpreporučljiviji. Nakon toga, slijedi ili hsg ili laparoskopija ili.sl. Susretat ćeš se s nebrojeno mnogo apstraktnih pojmova i situacija no, čitajući ovaj hvalevrijedan forum, uskoro ćeš si razjasniti veći dio nejasnoća.
Eto, ja sam danas u 9-tom danu nakon ET (3dan). Brojim dane do bete (23.10.) te se nadam da neću ranije dobiti mjesečnicu. Grudi mi i dalje bujaju, malčice me i bole, umor obilježava svako moje poslijepodne te, tijekom dana, imam osjećam lagane mučnine..Kada bi bilo preporučljivo raditi kućni test na trudnoću? Eh, da nisam navela kako smo od 5 folikula dobili 5 oocita; od 5 oocita 5 oplođenih embrija; "ugrađen" mi je jedan 3-dnevni, 7-stanični dok od preostala 4 dobili smo dvije blastociste. Ovo nam je prvi postupak-stimulacija Puregonom, Orgalutranom te Brevactidom..

----------


## Lota555

Pozdrav cure! 
Evo MM se vec skoro 3 godine borimo sa idiopatskom neplodnoscu. 


Svi nalazi su dobri, jajovodi prohodni, hormoni uredni, sprmiogram uredan svaki put!
Do sada smo prosli 2 inseminacije i jedan prirodni Ivf ( samo stoperica), doslo je do oplodnje, transfera ali.betu nismo docekali!
Trenutno cekamo folikulometrije pa ponovno IVF. 
Mi smo kod doktora Manestra koji je dosta strucan ali na svako moje pitanje vezano za bilo kakve dodatne pretrage sam dobila odgovor da ne treba u ovoj fazi!
Ono sto me cudi je da niti jednom nisu trazili da vadim TSH nego sam i sada isla na svoju ruku i nalaz je 2.76, a ono sto sam cula od cura koje idu na VV je da TSH mora biti max 1.5 da bi do zaceca doslo!
Nisam ni sama sigurna dal da forsiram da se pozabave s tim jer sad se hvatam za svaku slamku spasa  :Smile:   pa mozda je bas to uzrok mojih problema! 
Isprike na dugom postu!  :Smile:

----------


## Minna7

Fusa...žao mi je. I meni je ovaj postupak bio traumatičan. Od 11 stanica 1 se oplodila. Treci dan bio transfer cetverostanicnog embrija srednje kvalitete. Nakon svih inekcija i svega....strašno.

----------


## fusa

> Fusa...žao mi je. I meni je ovaj postupak bio traumatičan. Od 11 stanica 1 se oplodila. Treci dan bio transfer cetverostanicnog embrija srednje kvalitete. Nakon svih inekcija i svega....strašno.


ajme i meni je žao što je kod tebe tako ispalo :Love:  Jesu radili ICSI? Jesu ti rekli možda zašto takav rezultat? 
Skroz te razumijem...i ja se tako osijećam, nakon toliko pikanja, svih tih hormona, dobre reakcije na kraju šipak :Sad: 
kad si imala transfer?

----------


## fusa

*Minna7* koji je tebi ovo postupak? jesu te uputili na daljnju obradu ili?

----------


## fusa

Cure ne mogu da se ne zapitam :Confused:  ...mislim znam da u mojem slučaju imamo problem sa spermićima...ali...ima ljudi koji imaju jedan jedini spermi i oni dobiju lijepi embri, a žene su starije od 35g. No uglavnom prečudno mi je da evo već nekoliko primjera nas što dobijemo više od cca 8js a na kraju ostanemo sa nekim jadnim embrijima i to ako.... a cure koje u istoj stimulaciji dobe jednu jedinu js na treći dan imaju 8st lijepi embrij :Confused:  (da budemo na čisto, meni je jako drgo zbog svih) ali ne mogu ne primjetiti to... jel onda bolje da slabije reagiramo na stimulaciju ili se oni manje "potrude" kad žena ima više js....nemora biti tako ali eto to se meni mota po glavi...

----------


## Hay123

> Cure ne mogu da se ne zapitam ...mislim znam da u mojem slučaju imamo problem sa spermićima...ali...ima ljudi koji imaju jedan jedini spermi i oni dobiju lijepi embri, a žene su starije od 35g. No uglavnom prečudno mi je da evo već nekoliko primjera nas što dobijemo više od cca 8js a na kraju ostanemo sa nekim jadnim embrijima i to ako.... a cure koje u istoj stimulaciji dobe jednu jedinu js na treći dan imaju 8st lijepi embrij (da budemo na čisto, meni je jako drgo zbog svih) ali ne mogu ne primjetiti to... jel onda bolje da slabije reagiramo na stimulaciju ili se oni manje "potrude" kad žena ima više js....nemora biti tako ali eto to se meni mota po glavi...


Meni se iste stvari vrte po glavi?! I svaki put se mislim da cu pitat imaju li doktori odgovore na ta neka pitanja ... bojim se da niti oni ne znaju kako ce koja zena reagirati na istu dozu lijekova, a o kvaliteti js i embrija bi trebali znat, mada meni do sada nisu nista rekli embriolozi, kao ok je i to je to!

----------


## Minna7

Nisu mi radili icsi. Rekli su da ce drugi put. Ostala su mi jos 2 stimulirana. Transfer bio proslu subotu. Nisu me poslali na nikakve daljnje obrade. Jucer 9dp transfera se malo krvi pojavilo..  :Sad:  . Čudno uz progesteron....sranje

----------


## dino84

Nama uvijek rade ICSI zbog lošeg spermiograma. Kod mene je situacija takva da uvijek dobijem dosta stanica, dosta ih i oplode, treći dan situacija super, a kad dođemo peti dan katastrofa.

Konkretno, u dobitnom postupku, od 15 stanica, 11 ih je bilo dobro za oplodnju, treći dan smo imali 10 embrija, a peti dan su nas dočekale dvije blastice i još dvije morule koje su pustili do šestog dana. Međutim, one su se prestale razvijati.

Pričala sam i sa dr. i sa embriologicom i oni svi kažu da je to jednostavno tako, nekog konkretnog razloga kod nas nema.

----------


## bornastra

Drage cure,

odlučila Vam se javiti jer se susrećem s istim problemom.
U MPO vode smo ušli prije par mjeseci, suprugu je loš sgram (prvi nalaz azospermija, drugi oligoasthenozospermija, jako loša morfologija, ali ih ima), iza nas je jedan neuspješan postupak u privatnoj poliklinici u Zagrebu.

Kod mene sve super. Super sam odreagirala na stimulaciju, 16 punktiranih stanica, 10 zrelih, 8 se odmah oplodilo, do drugog dana ostale 4, da bi došli na dan transfer (5.dan) i doživjela šok jer nam je ostala jedna blastocista. ŠOK. ŠOK. Transfer je bio 5. dan.

Biolog nam je preporučio Profertil, uzela sam i Solgarovu antioxidant formulu, izbjegavanje vruće vode i vožnje biciklom. Suprug to redovito uzima, pokušavamo što više povrća i voća.

Ponavljamo ubrzo sgram... i idemo u naš drugi postupak.

----------


## fusa

> Nisu mi radili icsi. Rekli su da ce drugi put. Ostala su mi jos 2 stimulirana. Transfer bio proslu subotu. Nisu me poslali na nikakve daljnje obrade. Jucer 9dp transfera se malo krvi pojavilo..  . Čudno uz progesteron....sranje


Pretpostavljam da je spermio dobar kad nisu išli na icsi...jesu ti dali uputnicu da pročekiraš za trombofiliju? meni ovaj put jesu, ja mislila da sigurno to nemam, a onda čula da to ima neke veze sa cirkulacijom a moja je koma, ono prsti na nogama i rukama su mi uvijek hladni, bilo koji dio godine, nekad toliko da i boli, pa bi moglo biti da imam neki oblik(ne razumjem se puno u to). Ali fascinantno je kako nas ne šalju da sve provijerimo prije nego bacimo u vijetar nekoliko postupaka, jer nisu tu samo pare u pitanju nego i naše vrijeme a bome i psiha!
Malo krvi 9dpt, nadam se da je to implatacija :Heart:  jer nikad neznaš...po mome je bolje raditi ivf od icsi-a, jer dobri zdravi spermić nađe najbolju js, i nije da te tiješim, ali bilo je primjera gdje su cure ostale trudne sa 4st. Ja nisam jedna od njih, ali se nadam da ti budeš, stvarno :Yes: 

*Haj123* možda i bolje da ti embriolozi nisu ništa rekli... jer mene su ovaj put prije transfera posjeli i mala sam razgovor sa dr i embriologicom. Pitala sam sve što sam se sjetila pitati, a na kraju ništa neznam :Unsure: do toga je došlo jer se slična situacija vuče kroz sve postupke...znači morala sam proći 2u prirodnom i 2 stimulirana da bi me poslali da napravim još širu obradu...i 4 loša spermiograma da bi mm poslali...

*dino84* eto koliko moraš imati embrija da bi se samo jedan ulovio i to ako...ali lako je njima to reći osobi koja je jednom uspijela, ne vjerujem da će nama ići reći "e to vam je kod vas tako" , pa ja bi  :cupakosu:  neko riješenje mora postojati.
Mi planiramo sad kad u 11mj sve te nalaze napravimo, skupit papire i otići na razgovor kod jednog poznatog mpo-ovca  u zg, pa onda vidjeti oćemo tamo nastaviti lječenje ili uz neku preporuku u Ri dalje...

----------


## Minna7

Dobrodošla Bornastra, čula sam da je taj Profertil odličan. Isto tako sam čula i za Tribestan. Razumijem tvoj očaj, ali 1blastica možda se ipak gnjezdi. Kada je bio transfer?

----------


## Minna7

Fusa, spermiogram odličan. Trombofiliju sam radila na moje inzistiranje i česte biokemijske. Imam pai1 heterozigot i mthfr 1298 heterozigot. Pijem andol. To je kao blazi oblik trombofilije. Danas krvi skoro ni nema. Blagi rozi trag na ulosku, blagi grčevi menstrualni i negativan test.

----------


## fusa

*bornastra* vjerujem da vam je bio veliki šok kad ste na kraju ostali sa 1blastocistom no i to je veliki uspijeh spram nekih, sad se samo mora uloviti, zato nam je svima u interesu imati što više blastica...jer i one ne garantiraju uspijeh :Undecided: 
Nadam se da će vam lječenje u Ri donijeti uspijeh. 
Mm ima isto tu diagnozu a do prije godine dana je bila normo... vjerujem da osim tih nekih stvari i stres ima veliki utjecaj.

----------


## fusa

> Fusa, spermiogram odličan. Trombofiliju sam radila na moje inzistiranje i česte biokemijske. Imam pai1 heterozigot i mthfr 1298 heterozigot. Pijem andol. To je kao blazi oblik trombofilije. Danas krvi skoro ni nema. Blagi rozi trag na ulosku, blagi grčevi menstrualni i negativan test.


još ti je rano za test, probaj za 2 dana ako vještica ne dođe

----------


## bornastra

Transfer je bio u 7.mjesecu. Bezuspješan. Sad se spremamo za drugi postupak opet kod istog doktora jer smo prezadovoljni s njime i cijelim timom.

Javila sam vam se na ovu temu makar sam iz Zg županije, ali s istim problemom...

----------


## fusa

> Transfer je bio u 7.mjesecu. Bezuspješan. Sad se spremamo za drugi postupak opet kod istog doktora jer smo prezadovoljni s njime i cijelim timom.
> 
> Javila sam vam se na ovu temu makar sam iz Zg županije, ali s istim problemom...


držim fige da ćete uspijeti ovaj put! Barem znate da ste došli do blastice, što je veliki korak naprijed, a ako će vam raditi icsi trebalo bi se više js oploditi, e tu mene onda zanima kakvi će vam biti embriji, pa ako se sjetiš molim te javi :Trep trep:

----------


## bornastra

fusa, hvala ti  :Smile: 

ICSI je rađen i prvi puta.

----------


## Lota555

?nitko?

----------


## Hay123

ICSI takodjer i nama rade svaki put zbog loseg spermiograma! Drugi postupak je upravo prosao bez uspjeha, M je stigla na velika vrata, a nakon transfera bude mi jako obilna.

----------


## fusa

> ICSI takodjer i nama rade svaki put zbog loseg spermiograma! Drugi postupak je upravo prosao bez uspjeha, M je stigla na velika vrata, a nakon transfera bude mi jako obilna.


Bas mi je zao zbog M...ja se nadam da ce nam treca sreca svima biti...tebi je ovo bio 2 stimulirani ili opcenito ivf?

----------


## Hay123

> Pozdrav cure! 
> Evo MM se vec skoro 3 godine borimo sa idiopatskom neplodnoscu. 
> 
> 
> Svi nalazi su dobri, jajovodi prohodni, hormoni uredni, sprmiogram uredan svaki put!
> Do sada smo prosli 2 inseminacije i jedan prirodni Ivf ( samo stoperica), doslo je do oplodnje, transfera ali.betu nismo docekali!
> Trenutno cekamo folikulometrije pa ponovno IVF. 
> Mi smo kod doktora Manestra koji je dosta strucan ali na svako moje pitanje vezano za bilo kakve dodatne pretrage sam dobila odgovor da ne treba u ovoj fazi!
> Ono sto me cudi je da niti jednom nisu trazili da vadim TSH nego sam i sada isla na svoju ruku i nalaz je 2.76, a ono sto sam cula od cura koje idu na VV je da TSH mora biti max 1.5 da bi do zaceca doslo!
> ...


Lota, ja ne znam za taj podatak o niskoj vrijednosti tsh, znam da se tsh mora kontrolirati zajedno s ostalim hormonima. Meni je bio ovaj put 1.2 a prosle godine tako nekako kao i tebi. E sad zasto se ne kontrolira i onaj t4 i t3 nemam pojma, a cure na forumima koje imaju problem sa stitnjacom pisu da se samo iz tsh ne moze vidjeti da li sve stima sa stitnjacom! Pretpostavljam da oni racunaju kako ionako sa stimulacijom rad svega toga se mijenja pa tako i hormoni u smjeru zeljenog cilja a to je proizvodnja jajnih stanica

----------


## Hay123

> Bas mi je zao zbog M...ja se nadam da ce nam treca sreca svima biti...tebi je ovo bio 2 stimulirani ili opcenito ivf?


Do sad smo napravili jedan prirodni i jedan stimulirani ivf s tim da imam jos jednu blasticu zaleđenu i par jajnih stanica. Citam da ne ocekujemo puno od tih zaledjenih js jer se tesko odleđuju pa cemo vidjeti sto bude! Nadam se trecoj sreci! 
Sretno cure!!!

----------


## dino84

Lota, iz mog iskustva, čini mi se da oni ne obraćaju previše pažnje na štitnjaču. Već sam dugi niz godina tamo, a nitko me nikada nije poslao kontrolirati hormone. 

Nego sam isto kao i ti, to napravila na svoju ruku. TSH mi je bio u granicama normale - na gornjoj granici, ali mi je ft4 bio snižen i imala sam baš izražene simptome hipotireoze pa sam dobila terapiju Euthyroxom. 

Ne znam da li je taj blago povišeni TSH kod mene utjecao na mogućnost začeća, ali pošto sam znala da je najbolje za trudnoću da je niži, ja sam odlučila i to riješiti. Na svu sreću, imam dobrog endokrinologa i sad pod terapijom držim TSH između 1 - 2.qq

----------


## dino84

Hay123, ako smijem pitati, kako to da imaš zaleđene jajne stanice?

----------


## Lota555

Sto bi znacilo da najbolje i ja sama probam do endokrinologa po terapiju? 
U srijedu imam folikulometriju pa cu pitati doktora M., ako nist od toga pozabavit cu se sama!
Preporuke za dobroga endok. U Ri?

----------


## Hay123

> Hay123, ako smijem pitati, kako to da imaš zaleđene jajne stanice?


U stimulaciji u 5.mj. mi je izvađeno 36 js a za oplodnju ih je uzeto 12. Prejako sam reagirala na inekcije.

----------


## dino84

> U stimulaciji u 5.mj. mi je izvađeno 36 js a za oplodnju ih je uzeto 12. Prejako sam reagirala na inekcije.


A da li si imala transfer taj ciklus ili su ti ga odgodili?

----------


## Hay123

> A da li si imala transfer taj ciklus ili su ti ga odgodili?


Morala sam odgodit transfer da se jajnici oporave pa dok sam opet briseve ponovila pa je stiglo ljeto i transfer prve blastice sam radila u 9.mjesecu koji nije bio uspjesan.

----------


## dino84

Hay, hvala ti odgovoru. Pitam jer će vjerojatno i kod mene biti ista situacija. Malo sam prejako reagirala na Puregon. Sutra bi trebala sve znati. Punkcija će vjerojatno biti u nedjelju.

----------


## Hay123

> Hay, hvala ti odgovoru. Pitam jer će vjerojatno i kod mene biti ista situacija. Malo sam prejako reagirala na Puregon. Sutra bi trebala sve znati. Punkcija će vjerojatno biti u nedjelju.


Meni kad su vidjeli da na svakom jajniku ima po deset js, a jos tri dana do punkcije, dali su mi blokator neki da sve zaustave da ne dodje do hipera! Tako da je na kraju bilo puno js koje su bile nezrele!

----------


## Minna7

Lota, meni je tsh bio 2.68 u uspjesnom ivf-u.

----------


## Lota555

Prirodni Ivf?ma mislim da se sada hvatam za svaku sitnicu jer imam dojam da mi sami moramo biti veci doktori od doktora!
Dolje na humanoj u Ri su prekrcani a doktora fali pa mislim da sve skupa malo steka!

----------


## Minna7

Da da , to je bio prirodni ivf

----------


## Minna7

Sta nakon neuspjelog stimuliranog? Cekamo 3 ciklusa i idemo 4.? Ili kako to ide?

----------


## Lota555

Evo bila danas na folikulometriji pa postavila pitanje vezano za TSH i dobila odgovor da je suuuuper moja stitnjaca (2,67)i da se ne zabrinjavam, ne slusam previse prijateljice :/
E sad jos jedno pitanje! U Rijeci uvijek transfer (ako je sve kako treba) rade 3 dan od punkcije ili je nekada i 4-5?
Meni su u 4.mj transfer radili 3.dan i rekli da je sve ok, da se lijepo oplodilo! 
Kako mi je to bio prvi IVF nisam pitala nista vise, tipa sto smo dobili 3.dan i slicno!

----------


## fusa

> Sta nakon neuspjelog stimuliranog? Cekamo 3 ciklusa i idemo 4.? Ili kako to ide?


E bas mi je zao, i nama je bio neuspijeli ovaj 2.stimulirani, dobila na 9dnt
Sad cekas 3mj i onda idete dalje...jeste dobili kakve upute sto cekirati u slucaju neuspijeha?

----------


## fusa

> Evo bila danas na folikulometriji pa postavila pitanje vezano za TSH i dobila odgovor da je suuuuper moja stitnjaca (2,67)i da se ne zabrinjavam, ne slusam previse prijateljice :/
> E sad jos jedno pitanje! U Rijeci uvijek transfer (ako je sve kako treba) rade 3 dan od punkcije ili je nekada i 4-5?
> Meni su u 4.mj transfer radili 3.dan i rekli da je sve ok, da se lijepo oplodilo! 
> Kako mi je to bio prvi IVF nisam pitala nista vise, tipa sto smo dobili 3.dan i slicno!


Ako imate vise embrija koji se lijepo razvijaju onda se ceka 5dan, na 3. vracaju kad je u pitanju manje embrija ili su losi

----------


## Minna7

Nikakve upute. Mislis da bi trebala ici na razgovor ako treba kakve analize? Jedino sto sam radila je za trombofiliju i imam blagi oblik

----------


## fusa

> Nikakve upute. Mislis da bi trebala ici na razgovor ako treba kakve analize? Jedino sto sam radila je za trombofiliju i imam blagi oblik


Jesi pila andol tj jel ga pijes? Ili nesto za taj blazi oblik trombofilije? Mene su sad tek poslali da to cekiram i jos neke stvari. Ali ja sad 3stimulirani ivf idem u Zg...u privatnu polikliniku sto radi sa hzzo-om. Moram probati jos ta dva puta drugdje da vidim i cujem drugo misljenje jer nismo ocito tako jednostavni slucaj kako se na pocetku mislilo a ovdje su nas tek sad poceli ozbiljnije shvacati.

----------


## Munkica

> Evo bila danas na folikulometriji pa postavila pitanje vezano za TSH i dobila odgovor da je suuuuper moja stitnjaca (2,67)i da se ne zabrinjavam, ne slusam previse prijateljice :/


Nije mi namjera proturječiti tvojem doktoru, ali meni je razina TSH bila 2.1 i dr je rekla da je to već gornja granica, a prijateljici su snižavali TSH kada je razina bila 3. 
Razina je super za zdravo čeljade, ali nije baš idealna za MPO. Ako imaš mogućnosti, savjetuj se s još nekim doktorom.
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Ako inace nemate problema sa stitnjacom, tada se gleda drzati tsh 1,5-2,5, no ukoliko bolujete od neke kombinacije tada gledaju drzati do 2 jer stitnjaca uglavnom odreagira kad se krene u postupak (pod ujvetom da je bolesna) brze kod nas sa dijagnozom nego kod zdravih.

----------


## Lota555

Nemam problema sa stitnjacom, po svim nalazima koje smo muz i ja radili nemamo problem ni s cim :/  a trudnoce nema vec 3 godine! A kada pitam doktore jesu li ti nalazi dovoljni uvijek dobijem isti odgovor, mlada ste, sve je u glavi, stres i sl.

----------


## lafčeko

Bok cure! Evo mog iskustva u vezi stitnjace i mpo..mozda nekoga umiri..
Inace nemam problema sa stitnjacom i kada sam usla u postupak TSH je iznosio 3,98 i iz prve sam ostala trudna. U trudnoci sam nalaz ponovila i bio je 3,36 i sada sa na terapiji sa Eutyroxom i TSH mi se snizio na 2,29.

----------


## fusa

> Nemam problema sa stitnjacom, po svim nalazima koje smo muz i ja radili nemamo problem ni s cim :/  a trudnoce nema vec 3 godine! A kada pitam doktore jesu li ti nalazi dovoljni uvijek dobijem isti odgovor, mlada ste, sve je u glavi, stres i sl.


Ma daj gluposti pricaju! To i mene izbaci iz takta! U prvoj godini nemas stres i ne mislis na to, i da je sve u redu bi doslo do trudnoce...stres dode s godinama! I mi smo 4god pa nista, onda kao problem je u neprohodnim jajovodima da bi na kraju problem bio u necem skroz desetom sto jos nismo otkrili ali je tu i koci da dode do trudnoce. Prelezerno se doktori postave kad im dodu tako partneri sa kojima je kao sve u redu a do trudnoce ne dolazi 3,4 godine. Pa nije to godina dana! 
Trazi da ti sve cekiraju, nemoj da potrosis skoro sve postupke pa da te tek onda salju da cekiras neznam ni sama, trombofiliju, fT3,4, TORCH i druge stvari...

----------


## Minna7

Fusa, pijem andol 100 od 7.mj. Gdje ces ici u Zg preko hzzo?

----------


## fusa

> Fusa, pijem andol 100 od 7.mj. Gdje ces ici u Zg preko hzzo?


Ja cu u polikliniku Škvorc

----------


## Lota555

I ja sam se narucila za 11.mj u polikliniku Skvorc!

----------


## fusa

> I ja sam se narucila za 11.mj u polikliniku Skvorc!


Onda se mozda i vidimo
Jel ti mozda prijateljica koja ima malu bebu rekla za njih?

----------


## Lota555

Mozda se vidimo  :Smile:  nekako su mi ulili nadu!
Za njih mi je rekla prijateljica koja je isto u postupcima u Ri pa sad zeli dalje, ali nema jos bebu.
U svakom slucaju dosta cura hvale polikliniku i njihove uspjele postupke!

----------


## fusa

> Mozda se vidimo  nekako su mi ulili nadu!
> Za njih mi je rekla prijateljica koja je isto u postupcima u Ri pa sad zeli dalje, ali nema jos bebu.
> U svakom slucaju dosta cura hvale polikliniku i njihove uspjele postupke!


Slazem se! Ako ne ide tu i ja mislim
 da treba promijeniti i dati si sansu drugdje. Kad si narucena? Ja 20.11.

----------


## Lota555

Ja sam 21.11., u biti da nazovem kad dobijem stvari pa da UZV bude izmedu 8-12dc.
Do tada da skupim nalaze koje nemam!

----------


## CHIARA...

Fusa ti si sad bila u stimuliranom? Kad najranije mozes u novi postupak?

----------


## fusa

> Fusa ti si sad bila u stimuliranom? Kad najranije mozes u novi postupak?


da, jesam. Za 3 mjeseca, tj u 1mj mogu dalje. Kako tvoj postupak?

----------


## CHIARA...

Fusa imas pp.  :Grin:

----------


## Lota555

Bila danas na folikilumetriji, sutra opet pa stoperica navecer i u petak vjerojatno punkcija! 
Voltaren cepici? Negdje sam citala da mogu malo odgoditi pucanje folikula, jer me strah do petka da ne pukne!
Ima li netko iskustva?

----------


## CHIARA...

Lota procitaj malo unazad. Dosta puta se spominjao voltaren. Meni nije trebao, a dobili smo jajnu stanicu.

----------


## Minna7

Meni su stalno pucali. I ciklus kada sam bila uvjerena da ce puknut jer je folikul bio velik pila sam 1 voltaren forte na dan do punkcije i dobili smo stanicu! Sigurno ima nešto u tome

----------


## Lota555

> Meni su stalno pucali. I ciklus kada sam bila uvjerena da ce puknut jer je folikul bio velik pila sam 1 voltaren forte na dan do punkcije i dobili smo stanicu! Sigurno ima nešto u tome


Danas a dobila stipericu za 22sata. Folikul 19/14. Nekako mi se cini da ga do petka nece biti pa cu probati s voltarenom!  Zadnji put je stoperica bila na velicinu 17mm i dosli do transfera ali nije se uhvatilo  :Sad:

----------


## Hay123

> Danas a dobila stipericu za 22sata. Folikul 19/14. Nekako mi se cini da ga do petka nece biti pa cu probati s voltarenom!  Zadnji put je stoperica bila na velicinu 17mm i dosli do transfera ali nije se uhvatilo


Lota drzim fige da izdrži do petka!

----------


## Inesz

> Meni kad su vidjeli da na svakom jajniku ima po deset js, a jos tri dana do punkcije, dali su mi blokator neki da sve zaustave da ne dodje do hipera! Tako da je na kraju bilo puno js koje su bile nezrele!


Hay123, imala si 36 jajnih stanica na punkciji? Koliko su ti oplodili? Koliko embrija ste dobii?
 Koliko je bilo zrelih za zaleđivanje? Koliko ih je preživjelo odmrzavanje? Sorry, što pitam, ali nisam upratila situaciju.
~~~~~~~~~~~sretno

----------


## Inesz

Drage članice foruma,
kako bi važne i specifične informacije o potpomognutoj u KBC Rijeka bile lakše dostupne i kako se ova tema nebi zagušivala, premjestila sam 7-8 postova na temu "Nakon transfera II":

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83286-N...era-II/page194

----------


## Hay123

> Hay123, imala si 36 jajnih stanica na punkciji? Koliko su ti oplodili? Koliko embrija ste dobii?
>  Koliko je bilo zrelih za zaleđivanje? Koliko ih je preživjelo odmrzavanje? Sorry, što pitam, ali nisam upratila situaciju.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~sretno


Da, bilo ih je toliko! Oplodili su 12 od kojih su nam ostale 2 blastice koje su zaledili, a zaledili su i 16js. Odledili smo za sad samo jednu blasticu, neuspjesan transfer je bio!
Dalje moram polip vaditi prije sljedeceg transfera. Jel netko radio histeroskopiju i kakva je procedura tu u Ri na KBCu?

----------


## Inesz

Hay,
znaš da ćeš nakon smrznute blastice, ako kojim slucajem to ne uspije dovesti so rođenja djeteta, morati iskoristiti i zamrznute jajne stanice prije nego krenes u novi postupak?

----------


## CHIARA...

Hay ja sam u 7 mj bila na histeroskopiji/kiretazi u Ri. Sam postupak je bezbolan i u anesteziji. 2 sata nakon postupka si slobodna i mozes ici doma.

----------


## Hay123

> Hay,
> znaš da ćeš nakon smrznute blastice, ako kojim slucajem to ne uspije dovesti so rođenja djeteta, morati iskoristiti i zamrznute jajne stanice prije nego krenes u novi postupak?


To sam i pretpostavila! Sto nije lose jer cu imat samo  transfer ali sam isto tako citala da je samo 17 posto uspjesnost u odleđivanju jajnih stanica!

----------


## Hay123

> Hay ja sam u 7 mj bila na histeroskopiji/kiretazi u Ri. Sam postupak je bezbolan i u anesteziji. 2 sata nakon postupka si slobodna i mozes ici doma.


Hvala Chiara na odgovoru! Pretpostavljam da je rijec o opcoj anesteziji!

----------


## Inesz

> To sam i pretpostavila! Sto nije lose jer cu imat samo  transfer ali sam isto tako citala da je samo 17 posto uspjesnost u odleđivanju jajnih stanica!


Svakako su izgledi za rođenje djeteta višestruko veći kad imaš zaleđene embrije.
Možeš tražiti konzultacije s voditeljicom embriološkog laboratorija i pitati o postotku preživljavanja odmrznutih jajnih stanica, o postotku oplodnje i kliničkih trudnoća za žene tvoje dobi.

----------


## Inesz

KBC Rijeka jako puno zamrzava jajnih stanica. Zašto? Jednim dijelom iz razloga što prema važećem MPO zakonu smiju oploditi samo 12 js, a prekobrojne moraju zamrznuti. Ovakva odredba nije u najboljem interesu pacijentica, ali, eto u zakon je 2012."ugurana" vrlo izgledno iz razloga da na se na neki način "primire" manjinske i glasne konzervativne struje koje se protive izvantjelesnoj oplodnji, te  sve metode MPO-a smatraju moralno nedopustivim postupcima i u u skladu sa svojim vjerskim uvjerenjima velikim grijehom!

----------


## Inesz

S druge strane, KBC Rijeka je jedina ustanova u Hrvatskoj u kojoj pacijentice (najčeće one koje su na početku MPO puta ili onima koje nisu dovoljno informirane) od strane liječnice namjerno dovode u zabludu uvjeravajući ih da će pacijentice imati višak embrija ako dobro odregiraju na stimulaciju.

Tako se pacijenticama u Rijeci serviraju priče o izbjegavanju viška embrija i predlaže da se NE oplode sve jajne stanice u okviru zakonski dopuštenog broja (do 12 jajnih stanica). 

Oplođuje se jedan dio jajnih stanica, a dio jajnih stanica se zamrzava. 
Ovakvo zamrzavanje jajnih stanica događa se i bez znanja pacijentica, žene niti ne znaju da će im se zalediti jajne stanice koje nisku zakonski prekobrojne, namjerno ih se dovodi u zabludu oko tzv. "viška embrija", pacijenticama se ne daju znanstveno utemeljene informacije o izgledima za uspjeh MPO-a, tj. za rođenje živog djeteta iz postupka, ne daje im se usporedba tih izgleda ako se koriste zaleđeni embriji i jajne stanice...

----------


## Inesz

U Rijeci se u nekim slučajevima koristi neinformiranost i ranjivost pacijentica i ne pruža im se najbolja moguća zdravstvena zaštita, namjerno im se uskraćuje pravo na najbolje moguće liječenje zamrzavanjem jajnih stanica a ne embrija, sve kako bi se provodilo tzv. spriječavanje "viška embrija".

Mnoge pacijentice na ovakav način ostanu bez ijednog embrija za transfer, dobiju malo embrija koji ne
rezultiraju trudnoćom. Od zaleđenih jajnih stanica koje nisu bile zakonski prekobrojne, ne bude doslovno ništa- NE prežive odmrzavanje ili se NE oplode. I opet onda, u novu stimulaciju, umjesto da imaju zaleđene embrije za FET.

Žene, budite informirane o MPO-u kako bi mogle donijeti najbolje odluke za sebe u liječenju.

Svako uskraćivanje prava na najbolje moguće liječenje, npr. zamrzavanje jajnih stanica umjesto embrija bez vašeg pristanka ili pristanka koje ste dale a da niste bile na točan i propisan način informirane o posljedicama zamrzavanja jajnih stanica, PISMENO PRIJAVITE zdravstvenoj inspekciji Ministarstva zdravstva, Ministru zdravstva, Nacionalnom povjerenstvu za medicinski pomognutu oplodnju i ravnatelju KBC-a.

----------


## Hay123

> U Rijeci se u nekim slučajevima koristi neinformiranost i ranjivost pacijentica i ne pruža im se najbolja moguća zdravstvena zaštita, namjerno im se uskraćuje pravo na najbolje moguće liječenje zamrzavanjem jajnih stanica a ne embrija, sve kako bi se provodilo tzv. spriječavanje "viška embrija".
> 
> Mnoge pacijentice na ovakav način ostanu bez ijednog embrija za transfer, dobiju malo embrija koji ne
> rezultiraju trudnoćom. Od zaleđenih jajnih stanica koje nisu bile zakonski prekobrojne, ne bude doslovno ništa- NE prežive odmrzavanje ili se NE oplode. I opet onda, u novu stimulaciju, umjesto da imaju zaleđene embrije za FET.
> 
> Žene, budite informirane o MPO-u kako bi mogle donijeti najbolje odluke za sebe u liječenju.
> 
> Svako uskraćivanje prava na najbolje moguće liječenje, npr. zamrzavanje jajnih stanica umjesto embrija bez vašeg pristanka ili pristanka koje ste dale a da niste bile na točan i propisan način informirane o posljedicama zamrzavanja jajnih stanica, PISMENO PRIJAVITE zdravstvenoj inspekciji Ministarstva zdravstva, Ministru zdravstva, Nacionalnom povjerenstvu za medicinski pomognutu oplodnju i ravnatelju KBC-a.


Draga Inesz u potpunosti si u pravu i drago mi je da si to bas ovdje napisala! Meni su za oplpdnju uzeli max 12 koliko su mogli uzeti.

----------


## CHIARA...

Da, u opcoj anesteziji je zahvat. Moras doci nataste i ne smijes piti niti vodu prije zahvata. Ako te jos sta zanima, pitaj.

----------


## Lota555

Cure imate preporuku gdje je najbolje/ najbrze izvaditi betu privatno u Rijeci?

----------


## CHIARA...

Lota ne znam za privatno. Uvijek sam ju vadila na poliklinici sa uputnicom i nalaz je gotov isti dan oko 1 (ako kazes da ti nalaz treba isti dan). Mozes tamo izvaditi i bez uputnice i jeftinije ti je nego privatno.

----------


## Lota555

> Lota ne znam za privatno. Uvijek sam ju vadila na poliklinici sa uputnicom i nalaz je gotov isti dan oko 1 (ako kazes da ti nalaz treba isti dan). Mozes tamo izvaditi i bez uputnice i jeftinije ti je nego privatno.


A super, nisam znala da se na poliklinici moze i bez uputnice! 
Idem sutra odma!  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Pisalo se dosta puta da se moze sa placanjem. Ja nisam nikad placala pa ne znam da li se sta mijenjalo u međuvremenu. Moj ti je savjet da dođes vec 15 do 7 tamo da budes među prvima na redu. Krv vade od 7 i 15.

----------


## Aalayah 32

Pozdrav svima, nova sam ovdje, također se liječim/o od neplodnosti U Rijeci na Humanoj. Naš liječnik je MM iako nas, u principu, on najmanje liječi. Prvi put bili u blago stimuliranom (klomifen), 1 folikula, 1 jajna stanica, neuspješna oplodnja uz objasnjenje da se moja jajna stanica jednostavno raspala. Spermiogram normalan. Nakon toga tek učinjen test prohodnosti jajovoda kojeg nisam izdržala, pa je desni jajovod odčepljen tijekom laparoskopije koja je primarno bila namjenjena drilingu jajnika. Sve to nakon prvog postupka. Kontrola nakon zahvata na kojoj se ne učini nikakav uzv, vec se sugerira pauza od tri mjeseca i spontano"druženje". Tri mjeseca kasnije, dogovor o daljnjem liječenju, s time da smo mjesec dana još pauzirali jer nam nitko nije rekao da nam nalazi ističu, pa smo morali i to čekati. Kako bilo, napokon dobili terapiju i punkcijom dobiveno 17 JS. Od toga za oplodnju dogovoreno 8 JS. Uspjeli smo dobiti tri embrija to pomoću ICSI jer običan IVF nije dao rezultate. Točnije 3 JS, koje su oplođivane ICSI su se oplodile, a ostale IVF - om nisu. Valjda im je bilo potrebno 5 JS (i jedna iz prethodnog ciklusa) da bi shvatili da IVF ne funkcionira. Pitam se koliko bi embrija dobili da je na svim bio učinjen ICSI. No dobro. ET učinjen je treći dan, osmostanicni embrij. Ostala dva otavljena (na temelju sugestije biologa) do petog dana kako bi se dalje razvili i mogli zamrznuti. Na konzultacijama saznajemo da niti jedan nije preživio. 3 JS su zamrznute, s time da nam nitko u niti jednom trenutku nije objasnio da stanice možda neće preživjeti odmrzavanje. Jer i to je moguće koliko vidim. Na dan ET uvećani jajnici, nešto vode u trbušnoj šupljini, ET ipak napravljen 09.11. uz preporuku mirovanje, Crinone (klasika) i idući put vađenje bete 04.12 (ako ne dode menstruacija). Naravno da mi nije objasnjeno sto i kako trebam osjecati ili barem sto je zabrinjavajuce a sto ne, pa je ovo bas jako uzasno razdoblje za nas, puno strepnje, straha i bojazni. U neku ruku to je i logican slijed obzirom da nam je jedan doktor dao terapiju, drugi vodio dogovor oko oplodnje embrija a treći konzultacije nakon ET i eventualno daljnje lijecenje. Kada smo na konzultacijama zamolili objasnjenja, jer su nam prethodno ista bila uskracena, receno nam je da bi nam ih trebao dati naš liječnik MM i da smo si sami krivi sto smo njega odabrali kao liječnika. No, bili smo uporni pa smo nešto ipak saznali. Svog liječnika u ovom postupku uopce nismo ni vidjeli osim na prvom pregledu kad je dana terapija. Danas 4 dan anakon ET lagani grčevi i blago, skoro nevidljivo krvarenje. Panika, a nikog za pitati. Grozno.

----------


## maritas

Joj, tocno znam kako se osjecas. 
Grlim da ti bude lakse i vibriram da bude sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## kismet

> Pozdrav svima, nova sam ovdje, također se liječim/o od neplodnosti U Rijeci na Humanoj. Naš liječnik je MM iako nas, u principu, on najmanje liječi. Prvi put bili u blago stimuliranom (klomifen), 1 folikula, 1 jajna stanica, neuspješna oplodnja uz objasnjenje da se moja jajna stanica jednostavno raspala. Spermiogram normalan. Nakon toga tek učinjen test prohodnosti jajovoda kojeg nisam izdržala, pa je desni jajovod odčepljen tijekom laparoskopije koja je primarno bila namjenjena drilingu jajnika. Sve to nakon prvog postupka. Kontrola nakon zahvata na kojoj se ne učini nikakav uzv, vec se sugerira pauza od tri mjeseca i spontano"druženje". Tri mjeseca kasnije, dogovor o daljnjem liječenju, s time da smo mjesec dana još pauzirali jer nam nitko nije rekao da nam nalazi ističu, pa smo morali i to čekati. Kako bilo, napokon dobili terapiju i punkcijom dobiveno 17 JS. Od toga za oplodnju dogovoreno 8 JS. Uspjeli smo dobiti tri embrija to pomoću ICSI jer običan IVF nije dao rezultate. Točnije 3 JS, koje su oplođivane ICSI su se oplodile, a ostale IVF - om nisu. Valjda im je bilo potrebno 5 JS (i jedna iz prethodnog ciklusa) da bi shvatili da IVF ne funkcionira. Pitam se koliko bi embrija dobili da je na svim bio učinjen ICSI. No dobro. ET učinjen je treći dan, osmostanicni embrij. Ostala dva otavljena (na temelju sugestije biologa) do petog dana kako bi se dalje razvili i mogli zamrznuti. Na konzultacijama saznajemo da niti jedan nije preživio. 3 JS su zamrznute, s time da nam nitko u niti jednom trenutku nije objasnio da stanice možda neće preživjeti odmrzavanje. Jer i to je moguće koliko vidim. Na dan ET uvećani jajnici, nešto vode u trbušnoj šupljini, ET ipak napravljen 09.11. uz preporuku mirovanje, Crinone (klasika) i idući put vađenje bete 04.12 (ako ne dode menstruacija). Naravno da mi nije objasnjeno sto i kako trebam osjecati ili barem sto je zabrinjavajuce a sto ne, pa je ovo bas jako uzasno razdoblje za nas, puno strepnje, straha i bojazni. U neku ruku to je i logican slijed obzirom da nam je jedan doktor dao terapiju, drugi vodio dogovor oko oplodnje embrija a treći konzultacije nakon ET i eventualno daljnje lijecenje. Kada smo na konzultacijama zamolili objasnjenja, jer su nam prethodno ista bila uskracena, receno nam je da bi nam ih trebao dati naš liječnik MM i da smo si sami krivi sto smo njega odabrali kao liječnika. No, bili smo uporni pa smo nešto ipak saznali. Svog liječnika u ovom postupku uopce nismo ni vidjeli osim na prvom pregledu kad je dana terapija. Danas 4 dan anakon ET lagani grčevi i blago, skoro nevidljivo krvarenje. Panika, a nikog za pitati. Grozno.


Ja ti neću pisati svoje iskustvo, ali dala sam im se u ruke samo jednom, to je sve što ću reći.
Pazi se, bez naglih pokreta, po opisu bih rekla, a i broju js, da je riječ o hiperstimulaciji.
Miruj, puno tekućine, mokri, pazi koliko mokris, ako je količinski malo i tamno, pravac hitna, bez odgađanja.
Na tvom mjestu bih otišla do hitne svejedno, ukoliko ne dobiješ na telefon nikoga na humanoj, niti svog sektorskog ginekologa.
Pij izotonične napitke i svakako miruj!

----------


## kismet

P.S. Oprosti, zašto je od 17 js oplodjeno 08 umjesto 12 zakonom dozvoljenih?
Tko vam je to sugerirao?
Zašto ne prijavite te nepravilnosti, ako se bojite dolje direktno, makar Rodi?

----------


## dino84

Aalayah 32, mene zanima isto što i kismet, zašto stw u oplodnju dali samo 8 js? Mada nažalost, mislim da znam odgovor. 

Ja sam prošli mjesec bila u postupku, dobili smo 16 js, oplođeno 12 - ostale 4 su bile nezrele. Sugerirano mi je da bi za mene bilo bolje da mi oplode manje js nego što je zakonom dopušteno. Jer kao mlada sam, već imam jedno dijete, što ću s tolikim embrijima i tome slično. Ali na sreću imam dovoljno znanja i iskustva iz prijašnjih postupaka pa nisam odustala od onog što sam željela. Treći dan smo imali 9 embrija, a peti dan dvije blastice koje su zamrznute. Toliko o velikom broju embrija.Transfer nije napravljen zbog hipera. I ja sam kod dr. M. 

Šta se tiče hipera, ja sam radila sve ovo što je kismt navela i nakon 4, 5 dana mi je bilo lakše. Ali opet ponavljam, ja nisam imala transfer. A eventualna trudnoća pojačava hiper.

Stoga, nemoj se ustručavati potražiti liječničku pomoć ako ti je potrebna. U slučaju implantacije ponekad može doći do krvarenja. Ovdje slobodno pitaj što god te zanima, uvijek će ti netko odgovoriti. Sretno i javljaj nam kako si.

----------


## kismet

> Aalayah 32, mene zanima isto što i kismet, zašto stw u oplodnju dali samo 8 js? Mada nažalost, mislim da znam odgovor. 
> 
> Ja sam prošli mjesec bila u postupku, dobili smo 16 js, oplođeno 12 - ostale 4 su bile nezrele. Sugerirano mi je da bi za mene bilo bolje da mi oplode manje js nego što je zakonom dopušteno. Jer kao mlada sam, već imam jedno dijete, što ću s tolikim embrijima i tome slično. Ali na sreću imam dovoljno znanja i iskustva iz prijašnjih postupaka pa nisam odustala od onog što sam željela. Treći dan smo imali 9 embrija, a peti dan dvije blastice koje su zamrznute. Toliko o velikom broju embrija.Transfer nije napravljen zbog hipera. I ja sam kod dr. M. 
> 
> Šta se tiče hipera, ja sam radila sve ovo što je kismt navela i nakon 4, 5 dana mi je bilo lakše. Ali opet ponavljam, ja nisam imala transfer. A eventualna trudnoća pojačava hiper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Veliki potpis, dino puno sreće nakon ET-a želim  :Smile:

----------


## fusa

*Alayah* jako mi je žao zbog tvog iskustva na KBC Ri. Koliko sam čitala nekad je tamo sve bilo bolje, ali u zadnje vrijeme je katastrofa i puno ljudi odlazi...i mi smo tamo odradili 4ivf-a i odlazimo...
Isto nažalost znam zašto ste išli u oplodnju samo 8js, i nama je to bilo savjetovano, ali srećom što sam ja potražila pomoć na forumima gdje su mi cure objasnile sve kako i što, jer na početku tog puta smo sve zbunjene i malo nam treba da nas se prevesla, što nažalost neki dr rade....
Nadam se da ćeš imati pozitivnu betu i nakon svega postati trudnica, ali ako nećeš, izborite se za svoje pravo svega što se postupaka tiče.
 rekla sam ja da prof S samo vreba kad će koja pacijentica imati više js i nema šanse da prije punkcije dođeš kod svog doktora jer te ona mora obraditi prije :Evil or Very Mad:  strašna sramota za mpo!

----------


## Aalayah 32

Pozdrav svima,

Prvo se svima zelim zahvaliti na dobrodošlici i pomoći. Nama nije objašnjeno da zakonski imamo pravo na oplodnju 12 JS. Nakon punkcije, koja je odrađena u općoj anesteziji, nekih cca 15 min nakon, mozda i pola sata, sad nisam ziher, dosla je doktorica T do mene, suprug nije bio prisutan jer mu nikad ne daju da bude samnom bilo gdje, pa ovaj put nismo ni pitali, i rekla mi da smo dobili 17 JS ali da moram razumjeti da to ne znači 17 beba, te je pokušala naći doktora M da dode da se dog oko oplodnje. Nije ga mogla naći (ili on nije mogao doći) pa se vratila i rekla mi da bi najoptimalnije bilo da napišem na papir 8 JS za oplodnju. I to cca 30 min nakon buđenja i dolaska iz sale dok sam ležala i oporavljala se od anestezije. Također, prilikom transfera, (imali smo tri zmetaka) nisu me pitali koliko zelim da mi embrija vrate, nego su rekli da vraćaju jedan osmomostanicni a ostala dva ostavljaju u kulturi do petog dana. Nažalost, oba ostavljena do 5 dana su propala. Suprug također nije bio prisutan. Svakako ako mogu ovo bi prijavila, jer mi nije jasno a) zašto moj suprug ne može biti samnom b) zašto o takvim stvarima ne odlučujemo mi nego doktori. Mislim da bi cijela stvar trebala funkcionirati tako da nam se objasne rizici a onda suprug i ja odlučujemo što i kako dalje. Tim više, što saznajem da je moguć i zakonski dozvoljen ET i  više od jednog embrija...što naravno nisam znala. Šta da kažem, vjerovala sam im...

Što se mene tiče, ja sam ok, evo danas 7 DNT, krvarenja nema, pritiska nema, ništa ne boli. Stolica/urin sve regularno, bistar dosta piskim, ali pijem dosta vode. Dojke su mi jako osjetljive i loše spavam jer imam straašnaa noćna preznojavanja i presvalcim se po par puta jer budem kompletno mokra. Primjetila sam da popodne/navečer imam lagano povišenu tem (cca 37 - 37,2) koja tokom noći pada, i ujutro bude oko cca 36 sa nesto. I onda opet raste kako se popodne bliži i tako u krug. Ima li netko iskustva sa tim znojenjem? Meni je rečeno da Crinone stavljam navečer u isto vrijeme prije spavanja, i da nakon toga legnem. Možda znojenje ima veze sa progesteronom? Također, dan-dva sam imala i lagane glavobolje koje su prosle same od sebe. Radila sam test na trudnocu u petak i bio je neg pa se ne nadam puno. A i koliko vidim na dan punkcije endomerij je bio samo 7.8 mm (na dan transfera naravno taj podatak nije zabilježen) - bar tako kaže doktorica S. Budući da je transfer rađen 3 dan od punkcije (dan punkcije računam kao nulti dan) predpostaviti cu da nije bio puno deblji od 8 mm na dan transfera. Počela sam uzimati i folnu kiselinu od jučer "just in case" ali  kažem...neznam. Ljuta sam, bojim se a nadasve sam razocarana pristupom doktora prema nama. Ne zato što očekujem tretman princeze, jer stvarno nisam takva po prirodi, već samo želim da se poštuju osnovna prava pacijenata koja su, prema svemu sudeći u našem slučaju uskracena. I onda još čujem kako je rijecki KBC medu boljima. Pa kakvi su onda drugi?

----------


## Aalayah 32

> Joj, tocno znam kako se osjecas. 
> Grlim da ti bude lakse i vibriram da bude sve ok


Puno hvala, grlim natrag  :Smile:

----------


## Aalayah 32

Hvala na savjetu, ali sto je izotonicni napitak i kako pomaže kod HS?

Unaprijed se zahvaljujem.

----------


## Aalayah 32

dino84, bravo za blastice, citala sam negdje da su to najizglednije trudnoce  :Smile: 
Držim fige da je tako  :Smile: 

Ubuduće cu se i ja znati postaviti, ovo je  uzas.

----------


## maritas

> *Alayah* jako mi je žao zbog tvog iskustva na KBC Ri. Koliko sam čitala nekad je tamo sve bilo bolje, ali u zadnje vrijeme je katastrofa i puno ljudi odlazi...i mi smo tamo odradili 4ivf-a i odlazimo...
> Isto nažalost znam zašto ste išli u oplodnju samo 8js, i nama je to bilo savjetovano, ali srećom što sam ja potražila pomoć na forumima gdje su mi cure objasnile sve kako i što, jer na početku tog puta smo sve zbunjene i malo nam treba da nas se prevesla, što nažalost neki dr rade....
> Nadam se da ćeš imati pozitivnu betu i nakon svega postati trudnica, ali ako nećeš, izborite se za svoje pravo svega što se postupaka tiče.
> *rekla sam ja da prof S samo vreba kad će koja pacijentica imati više js i nema šanse da prije punkcije dođeš kod svog doktora jer te ona mora obraditi prije strašna sramota za mpo*!


omg :Shock:  ima neki dorh, bilo kakva spijunska sluzba koja čita naše postove i misli reagirati?!
njen modus operandi je isti kao i od ove sutkinje koju su uhitili neki dan jer svi njeni slucajevi su bili povezani sa jednim sudskim ovrsiteljem i pozivanjem na iznimke koje je dopustao zakon (ali ne radi zloupotrebe).
ovaj način rada je dokaz da kbc-e osim u trosenju novca apsolutno nitko ne kontrolira (tu prvenstveno mislim na ministarstvo, a i vrh kbc-a).
pretpostavljam da dr. vlasic je otisao iz to razloga iz rijeke, ali za mene je on isto k.eten jer suti.

----------


## Inesz

nitko neće reagirati ako PACIJENTICE i PACIJENTI sami ne obavijeste Ministartvo zdravstva, Nacionalno povjerenstvo za medicinski pomognutu oplodnju (i inspekciju ministarstva zdravstva).


već godinama se provodi u KBC Rijeka provodi praksa oplodnje samo dijela jajnih stanica, a ne svih 12 koliko je dozvoljeno zakonom, uz  dezinformiranje i zastrašivanje pacijentica tvrdnjama da se zamrzavanjem jajnih stanica sprječava stvaranje viška embrija. 
ovakvo postupanje  strahovito oštećuje neplodne parove-značajno im smanjuje izglede da imaju dijete ili ih čak ostavlja bez djeteta, ali neplodni parovi kojima se uskraćuje pravo na najbolje moguće liječenje ne reagiraju prema nadležnim tijelima, čak ni anonimnim dopisom prema RODI.  :Sad: 

nitko ne može u vaše ime voditi vaše bitke, ali vam se može pomoći ako učitnite prvi korak. malo građanske hrabrrosti može učiniti čuda!

neplodnost@roda.hr

----------


## Inesz

Aalayah 32,

jesi li potpisala pristanak da se oplodni samo 8 js od 17 koliko si dobila?

----------


## Aalayah 32

> Aalayah 32, 
> 
> jesi li potpisala pristanak da se oplodni samo 8 js od 17 koliko si dobila?


A naravno da jesam, te papire sam dobila ranije da ispunimo zajedno sa suglasnostima, ali tu sam crtu ostavila praznom jer sam htjela o tome popricati prije nego li upisem brojku. U sali prije punkcije, me teta na malom prozoru (nez kako se zove) pitala koliko zelim da oplode stanica jer ih je po zadnjem kontrolnom uzv imam deset. Na to sam odg da o tome nisam razg sa svojim lijecnikom. Doktorica T na to je rekla ajmo prvo vidjeti koliki broj JS cemo dobiti uopce pa cemo onda o tome. Nakon punkcije donjeli su mi nalaz di pise da ipak ima 17 JS...i sugerirali mi da upisem osam. Sto sam i ucinila.

----------


## maritas

ja nisam bila taj slucaj (jer nisam imala preko 10js), ali sam mislila da kad izadju slijedeci rezultati klinika poslati ministarstvu upit da li je to normalno. pretpostavljam da ce biti jos gori rezulati, ako budu realni. ne znam sto bi vise mogla napraviti.

----------


## Aalayah 32

> nitko neće reagirati ako PACIJENTICE i PACIJENTI sami ne obavijeste Ministartvo zdravstva, Nacionalno povjerenstvo za medicinski pomognutu oplodnju (i inspekciju ministarstva zdravstva).
> 
> 
> već godinama se provodi u KBC Rijeka provodi praksa oplodnje samo dijela jajnih stanica, a ne svih 12 koliko je dozvoljeno zakonom, uz  dezinformiranje i zastrašivanje pacijentica tvrdnjama da se zamrzavanjem jajnih stanica sprječava stvaranje viška embrija. 
> ovakvo postupanje  strahovito oštećuje neplodne parove-značajno im smanjuje izglede da imaju dijete ili ih čak ostavlja bez djeteta, ali neplodni parovi kojima se uskraćuje pravo na najbolje moguće liječenje ne reagiraju prema nadležnim tijelima, čak ni anonimnim dopisom prema RODI. 
> 
> nitko ne može u vaše ime voditi vaše bitke, ali vam se može pomoći ako učitnite prvi korak. malo građanske hrabrrosti može učiniti čuda!
> 
> neplodnost@roda.hr


Naravno, slazem se da ih se treba prijaviti, ali recimo u mom slucaju, a vjerujem da nisam jedini takav slucaj, pacijenti svoja prava saznaju preko trecih strana tek naknadno,  kada su papiri i suglasnosti vec potpisani i ispunjeni na nacin kojeg sugeriraju lijecnici. Ja sam papire potpisala kako su mi savjetovali jer sam vjerovala da cine najbolje za nas i nasu bebicu buducu. Sada ne mogu prijaviti nesto sto sam potpisala. Nije da ocekujem da netko vodi moje bitke. Tu smo, pricamo. Ne mogu promijeniti sto je bilo. Ali se ubuduce mogu drugacije postaviti. Kakva sramota za MPO! Hvala svima na info tko zna koliko bi me jos budalom radili.

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Cao cure,citam vas pa da podijelim sa vama moje iskustvo posto vidim da nisam jedina kojoj su sugerirali da u oplodnju stavim samo 7js posto vec imam jedno dijete i zasto da stvaram visak embrija.ja sam imala preko 20js i 7 mi je islo u oplodnju.dan nakon punkcije,kad sam isla malo proucavat vidim da sam se jako zeznula,ali sad je gotovo.na greskama se uci..sretno svima.

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Cao cure,citam vas pa da podijelim sa vama moje iskustvo posto vidim da nisam jedina kojoj su sugerirali da u oplodnju stavim samo 7js posto vec imam jedno dijete i zasto da stvaram visak embrija.ja sam imala preko 20js i 7 mi je islo u oplodnju.dan nakon punkcije,kad sam isla malo proucavat vidim da sam se jako zeznula,ali sad je gotovo.na greskama se uci..sretno svima.

----------


## Inesz

> A naravno da jesam, te papire sam dobila ranije da ispunimo zajedno sa suglasnostima, ali tu sam crtu ostavila praznom jer sam htjela o tome popricati prije nego li upisem brojku. U sali prije punkcije, me teta na malom prozoru (nez kako se zove) pitala koliko zelim da oplode stanica jer ih je po zadnjem kontrolnom uzv imam deset. Na to sam odg da o tome nisam razg sa svojim lijecnikom. Doktorica T na to je rekla ajmo prvo vidjeti koliki broj JS cemo dobiti uopce pa cemo onda o tome. Nakon punkcije donjeli su mi nalaz di pise da ipak ima 17 JS...i sugerirali mi da upisem osam. Sto sam i ucinila.





> Naravno, slazem se da ih se treba prijaviti, ali recimo u mom slucaju, a vjerujem da nisam jedini takav slucaj, pacijenti svoja prava saznaju preko trecih strana tek naknadno,  kada su papiri i suglasnosti vec potpisani i ispunjeni na nacin kojeg sugeriraju lijecnici. Ja sam papire potpisala kako su mi savjetovali jer sam vjerovala da cine najbolje za nas i nasu bebicu buducu. Sada ne mogu prijaviti nesto sto sam potpisala. Nije da ocekujem da netko vodi moje bitke. Tu smo, pricamo. Ne mogu promijeniti sto je bilo. Ali se ubuduce mogu drugacije postaviti. Kakva sramota za MPO! Hvala svima na info tko zna koliko bi me jos budalom radili.


Pristanak dan na način na koji si ti dala ne može se smatrati valjanim informiranim pristankom pacijentice.
 :Crying or Very sad: 
Najprije su te dezinformirali, pa zastrašivali tzv "viškom embrija", pa naveli da potpišeš pristanak bez da si ga do kraja popunila (ostavila si prazan prostor gdje je trebalo upisati koliko jajnih stanica želiš dati u oplodnju), i na kraju su brutalno iskoristili tvoje stanje svijesti nakon anestezije i sugerirali ti da u obrazac napišeš broj jajnih stanica za oplodnju koji su ti oni rekli.

Ovo je grubo kršenje dostojanstva i prava pacijenata, kao i namjerno uskraćivanje najbolje moguće zdravstvene skrbi i optimalnih opcija liječenja.

----------


## maritas

Definitivno u rijeci nema zezancije sa papirima. Sve traze i vise puta sto treba. Dovoljno je reci da dva dana nakon transfera se mora doci ponovo potpisati zamrzavanje preostalih embrija. Tu nista kao pacijent vise ne mozes promijeniti i svima bi bilo lakse da se unaprijed potpise za one koje prezive 5—i dan, ali ipak traze potpis. 
S druge strane to sve stvara lažno povjerenje da sve rade ozbiljno.

----------


## pak

Aalijah zao mi je što fi je tako ispalo. Prečesto se čuju takve priče iz KBC-A.
Ako sam dobro shvatila tebi nije bila prof. S. na punkciji? Do sada smo čuli samo sa njene strane takve sugestije

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Aalayah 32

> Aalijah zao mi je što fi je tako ispalo. Prečesto se
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne, nije. Na punkciji mi je bila doktorica T.

----------


## Aalayah 32

> Definitivno u rijeci nema zezancije sa papirima. Sve traze i vise puta sto
>  treba. Dovoljno je reci da dva dana nakon transfera se mora doci ponovo potpisati zamrzavanje preostalih embrija. Tu nista kao pacijent vise ne mozes promijeniti i svima bi bilo lakse da se unaprijed potpise za one koje prezive 5—i dan, ali ipak traze potpis. 
> S druge strane to sve stvara lažno povjerenje da sve rade ozbiljno.


Nama je ostalo 3 JS za zalediti, nisu nas trazli nikakav potpis za to. Od 17 8 ih je islo na oplodnju. Neznam sto je sa ostalih sest. Predpostaviti cu da nisu bile dobre za oplodnju.

----------


## Aalayah 32

> Pristanak dan na način na koji si ti dala ne 
> može se smatrati valjanim informiranim pristankom pacijentice.
> 
> Najprije su te dezinformirali, pa zastrašivali tzv "viškom embrija", pa naveli da potpišeš pristanak bez da si ga do kraja popunila (ostavila si prazan prostor gdje je trebalo upisati koliko jajnih stanica želiš dati u oplodnju), i na kraju su brutalno iskoristili tvoje stanje svijesti nakon anestezije i sugerirali ti da u obrazac napišeš broj jajnih stanica za oplodnju koji su ti oni rekli.
> 
> Ovo je grubo kršenje dostojanstva i prava pacijenata, kao i namjerno uskraćivanje najbolje moguće zdravstvene skrbi i optimalnih opcija liječenja.


Hvala, ma pretuzna sam.

----------


## Aalayah 32

> Cao cure,citam vas pa da podijelim sa 
> vama moje iskustvo posto vidim da nisam jedina kojoj su sugerirali da u oplodnju stavim samo 7js posto vec imam jedno dijete i zasto da stvaram visak embrija.ja sam imala preko 20js i 7 mi je islo u oplodnju.dan nakon punkcije,kad sam isla malo proucavat vidim da sam se jako zeznula,ali sad je gotovo.na greskama se uci..sretno svima.


Da, uzas. Tako i meni. Na kraju izgubili dva embrija koji su bili ostavljeni do petog dana. Ma prestrasno.  :Sad:

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Ja jos neznam sta je ostalo,znat cu drugi tjedan.Treci dan ih je bilo ostalo 5.Jesi mozda zvala da ti kazu ili osobno isla kod njih?

----------


## BigBlue

Cure drage, ima li itko dokumente, kopiju pristanka, primjerak koje daju na potpis u Rijeci?
Pls javite s! Može i u inbox!

----------


## Aalayah 32

> Cure drage, ima li itko dokumente, 
> kopiju pristanka, primjerak koje daju na potpis u Rijeci?
> Pls javite s! Može i u inbox!


Ja nemam, ali trebalo bi bifi u nasem kartonu. Samo nez kako do toga. Nisam nikada kopirala jer sam smatrala da nije potrebno.

----------


## BigBlue

> To sam i pretpostavila! Sto nije lose jer cu imat samo  transfer ali sam isto tako citala da je samo 17 posto uspjesnost u odleđivanju jajnih stanica!


Američko društvo za humanu reprodukciju kaže da je, čak i kod mlađih žena (mlađih od 38 god), šansa da dobijete dijete po jednoj zamrznutoj jajnoj stanici 2-12%. Šanse značajno padaju što smo starije.

http://www.reproductivefacts.org/new...f-im-not-sick/

----------


## Aalayah 32

Mene zanima da li u Rijeci rade Assisted hatching?

----------


## BigBlue

> Ja nemam, ali trebalo bi bifi u nasem kartonu. Samo nez kako do toga. Nisam nikada kopirala jer sam smatrala da nije potrebno.


Hvala puno Aalayah  :Kiss: 
Mislila sam da možda i vama daju kopiju. Ne trebaš se mučiti i ići po to u karton.

Može li molim vas netko slijedećom prilikom mobitelom uslikati tu papirologiju?
Hvala!  :Heart:

----------


## maritas

Nemam ni ja. Uopce mi nije palo na pamet to kopirati.
Nadam se da se javio netko tko ide uskoro na transfer

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Meni nitko nije dao da potpisem da mi ide na smrzavanje,dogovorili smo se da zbog hipera sve smrzavamo i to je to,bez ikakvog papira i potpisa.

----------


## maritas

> Meni nitko nije dao da potpisem da mi ide na smrzavanje,dogovorili smo se da zbog hipera sve smrzavamo i to je to,bez ikakvog papira i potpisa.


znas da se i ja ne sjecam konkretno papira, ali morala sam u rijeku 2 dana nakon transfera da saznam koliko ce ih smrznuti pa pretpostavljam da sam nesto i potpisala. najkraju je bio samo 1 kom, iako je do 5-og dana doslo 4 (1 je bio na transferu).  znam da sam ih mrzila jer nisam dobila bolovanje za mirovanje, a morala sam nazad. tada sam najvise htjela biti kuci i cuvati trbuh, a put pula-rijeka-pula i nije tolko kratki da se ne umoris.

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Ne kuzim,bilo ih je 4 a smrznuli samo 1??

----------


## maritas

> Ne kuzim,bilo ih je 4 a smrznuli samo 1??


da,
4 blastice
1 je isla na et odmah
1 zamrznuta
2 nedovoljno kvalitetne za zamrznuti.
zato sam s ei morala vratiti jer nisu to jutro kad je bio transfer znali koliko ce ih smrznuti. bar su meni tako objasnili.

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Aha,ok.ja jos ni neznam koliko mi ih je jos ostalo.sutra idem na kontrolu pa ce mi rec.nadam se da je od onih 5 sta je bilo 3.dan nesto i ostalo.

----------


## jejja

> Naravno, slazem se da ih se treba prijaviti, ali recimo u mom slucaju, a vjerujem da nisam jedini takav slucaj, pacijenti svoja prava saznaju preko trecih strana tek naknadno,  kada su papiri i suglasnosti vec potpisani i ispunjeni na nacin kojeg sugeriraju lijecnici. Ja sam papire potpisala kako su mi savjetovali jer sam vjerovala da cine najbolje za nas i nasu bebicu buducu. Sada ne mogu prijaviti nesto sto sam potpisala. Nije da ocekujem da netko vodi moje bitke. Tu smo, pricamo. Ne mogu promijeniti sto je bilo. Ali se ubuduce mogu drugacije postaviti. Kakva sramota za MPO! Hvala svima na info tko zna koliko bi me jos budalom radili.


Mislim da unatoc tome sto si potpisala mozes neki prigovor, neku zalbu ili cisto dopis makar curama iz Rode napisati, ili nacionalnom povjerenstvu za MPO jer potpisivanje ikakvih papira u stanju nakon narkoze je besmislica.. od samog starta su ti izostavili dosta vaznih informacija, doslovno si navedena na odluku koje nisi bila svjesna..
Tesko mi je citati sve ovo sto se u RI desava u zadnje vrijeme, dok sam ja obilazila humanu nije bilo tako, imam 2 divna sina zahvaljujuci njima (i sreci valjda) ali vidim da je stanje katastrofa i mora se nesto poduzeti.. jer danas su zakinuli tebe za vecu sansu za djetetom, sutra ce neku drugu.. a dok se mi kao pacijenti ne pobunimo, makar anonimno promijeniti se nista nece. Osim toga, suteci kao da spustamo glavu i prihvacamo da nam to rade.. 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## fusa

slažem se da trebamo nešto poduzeti po tom pitanju...ja sam svoje iskustvo u kbc Ri poslala RODI i nadam se da ćete vi ostale cure isto. Anonimno je ako želite tako da nema bojazni, što mi je u biti bezveze da se mi moramo bojati a uskratili su nam naša prava...ah! Svakim vašim javljanjem ja se sve više i više razočaram Riječkim MPO-om, to stvarno nije u redu!

----------


## fitnessgirl

> *Alayah* jako mi je žao zbog tvog iskustva na KBC Ri. Koliko sam čitala nekad je tamo sve bilo bolje, ali u zadnje vrijeme je katastrofa i puno ljudi odlazi...i mi smo tamo odradili 4ivf-a i odlazimo...
> Isto nažalost znam zašto ste išli u oplodnju samo 8js, i nama je to bilo savjetovano, ali srećom što sam ja potražila pomoć na forumima gdje su mi cure objasnile sve kako i što, jer na početku tog puta smo sve zbunjene i malo nam treba da nas se prevesla, što nažalost neki dr rade....
> Nadam se da ćeš imati pozitivnu betu i nakon svega postati trudnica, ali ako nećeš, izborite se za svoje pravo svega što se postupaka tiče.
>  rekla sam ja da prof S samo vreba kad će koja pacijentica imati više js i nema šanse da prije punkcije dođeš kod svog doktora jer te ona mora obraditi prije strašna sramota za mpo!


Moze mi netko objasniti zasto mislite da prof S vreba, u kom smislu ,,vreba"?

----------


## maritas

Mislim da ne voli zamrzavati veci broj zametaka, a kao sef moze zamijeniti druge doktore i imati uvid u sve kartone i uskociti na punkcije plodnijih zena.
Ne znam sto reci, nadam se da nije istina nego slucajnost.

----------


## pak

Ma nema potrebe uskakati na punkcije, dovoljno je da se stvori takva klima na odjelu. Žalosno je što ispada da su osobna uvjerenja ispred dobrobiti pacijenta.
Cure zna netko dali je istina da i dr. M napušta podrum? 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

To mi je prvi glas. I sta sad? Svako malo novi dr. Sad mogu reci da sam bila kod svih. Znas li kamo ide (ako ide)?

----------


## Aalayah 32

> Ma ne
> ma potrebe uskakati na punkcije, dovoljno je da se stvori takva klima na odjelu. Žalosno je što ispada da su osobna uvjerenja ispred dobrobiti pacijenta.
> Cure zna netko dali je istina da i dr. M napušta podrum? 
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Doktor M je zvanicno moj doktor...nisam cula da ide ca...

----------


## Aalayah 32

> Moze mi netko objasniti zasto m
> islite da prof S vreba, u kom smislu ,,vreba"?


Ja ne mislim da vreba, ja sam s njom imala samo jedno iskustvo u kojem se potrudila objasniti nam neke stvari, to moram reci stvarno...Ali nije propustila napomemuti da bi nam to trebao objasniti nas lijecnik. I da smo si sami krivi sto nam nije objasnjeno jer smo sami birali doktora. Citiram..."mogli ste odabrati mene umjesto njega" "Hahahaha zajebavam vas" .

----------


## Aalayah 32

Mene zanima da li nstko zna rade li u KBC Assisted hatching?

----------


## BigBlue

Aalayah, vidim da ti nitko nije odgovorio na pitanje, vjerojatno jer ne znamo odgovor. Možeš li pitati slijedeći put svog doktora, pa ovdje podijeliti s nama da znamo za ubuduće?

----------


## Aalayah 32

> Aalayah, vidim da ti nitko ni
> je odgovorio na pitanje, vjerojatno jer ne znamo odgovor. Možeš li pitati slijedeći put svog doktora, pa ovdje podijeliti s nama da znamo za ubuduće?


Mogu naravno.

----------


## Aalayah 32

Da li mi netko moze reci sto se u KBC Rijeka smatra ivf u prirodnom ciklusu? Mi smo prije ovoga bili kako pise u tzv. "blago stimuliranom" ciklusu klomifenom. Receno mi je da sam iskoristila 1/4 pokusaja stimulacije na tetet HZZO. Po zakonu mislim da imam pravo na 6 pokusaja od koja dva moraju biti u prirodnom a cetiri u stimuliranom. A vidim da se u nekim klinikama klomifen koristi kod prirodnih ivf - ova i ne smatra se se stimuliranim pokusajem. Da li netko ima iskustva s tim tu u Rijeci?

----------


## Aalayah 32

> Hvala puno Aalayah 
> 
> Mislila sam da možda i vama daju kopiju. Ne trebaš se mučiti i ići po to u karton.
> 
> Može li molim vas netko slijedećom prilikom mobitelom uslikati tu papirologiju?
> Hvala!


Kako stvari stoje, mene ceka novi postupak. Jucer 10dnt lagano krvarenje koje se ne smanjuje. Imam tri zaleđene JS pa cu ja uslikati i poslati formulare. Ako uopce budem dosla do toga sada (ako prezive odmrzavanje).

----------


## pak

CHIARA nemam pojma. Samo sam čula da i on odlazi pa pitam dali je stvarno tako.

Aalayah šteta je trošiti 1 od 4 stimulirana postupka na postupak samo sa klomifenom. Ni 4 postupka sa ful stimulacijom većini nije dovoljna da dođe do cilja. Prirodni je onaj postupak u kojem se ne koriste lijekovi već se čeka tvoja ovulacija iako u nekim bolnicama pripomognu svemu tome sa manjim dozama klomifena ili neke slične tabletice.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Aalayah 32

Pa ne znam sto bih rekla, o tome je odlučio moj doktor M. Nije me se tu puno pitalo. To mi je bio prvi IVF i tada nisam znala to sto sada znam. Da je steta trošiti stimulirani postupak na klomifen. Doktor je objasnio da moramo tako krenuti sa laganim dozama da ne odem u hiperstimulaciju. U kojoj sam na kraju ipak bila. Sada u drugom postupku.

----------


## Inesz

Aalayah, 

kakvi su tvoji nalazi? 

Oprosti, ako si pisala, nisam upratila. Čudno da bi dr nekone govorio o hiperstimulaciji od kutije klomifena... 

Možeš pokušati, ako nije kasno,  dogovoriti da kupiš klomifen i štopericu i doneseš na odjel pa da ti postupak računaju kao prirodnjak.

----------


## BigBlue

> Kako stvari stoje, mene ceka novi postupak. Jucer 10dnt lagano krvarenje koje se ne smanjuje. Imam tri zaleđene JS pa cu ja uslikati i poslati formulare. Ako uopce budem dosla do toga sada (ako prezive odmrzavanje).


Hvala Aalayah, ali već smo dobili formulare!

Cure, prenosim s Roda-Neplodnost FB stranice:

_Ograničen broj jajnih stanica (12) koje se smiju oploditi u jednom ciklusu hormonske stimulacije jajnika predstavlja jedinistveni primjer restrikcija u zakonodavstvu država suvremenog svijeta. Međutim, neplodnim parovima se i dalje učestalo predlaže oplodnja manje od 12 jajnih stanica i zamrzavanje jajnih stanica umjesto zametaka. Ovakva praksa izravno utječe na uspjeh vašeg liječenja i značajno umanjuje izglede za uspjeh IVF-a tj. rođenje djeteta. 

Oplodnja 12 jajnih stanica je vaše zakonsko pravo! 
Zamrzavanje jajnih stanica daje višestruko manje izglede za ostvarivanje trudnoće od zamrzavanja zametaka!

Ako ste se susreli s predlaganjem i praksom oplodnje manjeg broja jajnih stanica od zakonskog maksimuma, molimo vas da nam se javite porukom u inbox ili mailom na neplodnost@roda.hr._

Možete se javiti i anonimno (odnosno na vaš se zahtjev neće otkrivati osobni podaci). Samo bi dodala da se također javite ukoliko ste dobili informacije kako oplodnja većeg broja jajnih stanica ili sam MPO utječu na zdravlje vaše buduće djece (u nekim slučajevima su cure i to spominjale!

Hvala!  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Alayah ne znam kako računaju u Rijeci klomifene, zašto to ne pitaš dr? Ubuduće sve te informacije moraš prikupiti prije nego kreneš! Žao mi je zbog tvojeg iskustva sa oplodnjom jajnih stanica, nažalost i ja sam imala zamrznute jajne stanice niti jedna se nije odledila uspješno

----------


## Aalayah 32

> Aalayah, 
> 
> kakvi su tvoji nalazi? 
> 
> 
> 
> Oprosti, ako si pisala, nisam upratila. Čudno da bi dr nekone govorio o hiperstimulaciji od kutije klomifena... 
> 
> Možeš pokušati, ako nije kasno,  dogovoriti da kupiš klomifen i štopericu i doneseš na odjel pa da ti postupak računaju kao prirodnjak.


Ja imam PCOS a muzu je smanjena pokretljivost spermija. iz nekog razloga spontana oplodnja ne uspjeva ni u ivf ciklusima (samo mikroinjekcija). Sa klomifemom nije bilo hipera. To je bio prvi postupak. Hiper je nastao u drugom postupku...sad ovom zadnjem di smo imali neuspjeli ET (ljekovi Puregon i Oralgutan)...

----------


## Inesz

Na internetu je dostupan ovaj stručni rad: "Vitrifikacija jajnih stanica" autorice Tamare Tramišak Milaković, KBC Rijeka, rad je prezentiran na VIII hrvatski kongres o ginekološkoj endokrinologiji, humanoj reprodukciji i menopauzi s međunarodnim sudjelovanjem 2011. godine

-u KBC Rijeka tijekom 2010. i prvih 7 mjeseci 2011. zamrznuto (vitificirano) je ukupno 615 jajnih stanica, 300 jajnih stanica je preživjelo odmrzavanje, oplođeno je svega 185 jajnih stanica, bilo 8 kliničkih trudnoća i rođeno samo 2 djece!

----------


## jejja

> -u KBC Rijeka tijekom 2010. i prvih 7 mjeseci 2011. zamrznuto (vitificirano) je ukupno 615 jajnih stanica, 300 jajnih stanica je preživjelo odmrzavanje, oplođeno je svega 185 jajnih stanica, bilo 8 kliničkih trudnoća i rođeno samo 2 djece!



Bilo bi lijepo dobiti brojke za 2016-u.. 
Ali moram reći, pa kvragu od 615 šansi za trudnocu samo 8 trudnoca i 2 rođene djece?! Vise od pola js unisteno?! Malo manje od pola zaribano da se ni ne oplode?! 

Da je 600 jajnih stanica odmah oplođeno i zamrznuti dobiveni zametci, bilo bi se rodilo barem 15-20 djece!

Pa, sad usporedimo zamrzavanje 600 jajnih stanica za rođenje 2 djece i zamrzavanje zametaka iz tih 600 jajnih stanica i rođenje barem 15 djece!

Rijeko, tuzna li si  :Sad: 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## Aalayah 32

> Na internetu je dostupan ov
> aj stručni rad: "Vitrifikacija jajnih stanica" autorice Tamare Tramišak Milaković, KBC Rijeka, rad je prezentiran na VIII hrvatski kongres o ginekološkoj endokrinologiji, humanoj reprodukciji i menopauzi s međunarodnim sudjelovanjem 2011. godine
> 
> -u KBC Rijeka tijekom 2010. i prvih 7 mjeseci 2011. zamrznuto (vitificirano) je ukupno 615 jajnih stanica, 300 jajnih stanica je preživjelo odmrzavanje, oplođeno je svega 185 jajnih stanica, bilo 8 kliničkih trudnoća i rođeno samo 2 djece!


Boze, ja idem sada na FET sa zamrznutim JS...ovo bas gađa u srce...

----------


## jejja

Aalayah ja ti zelim od srca srecu da budes u ovom minijaturnom postotku koji je uspio! Cure, ne dopustite si smanjivanje sanse za toliko zeljenim djetetom zamrzavanjem js, trazite i zahtjevajte oplodnju zakonom dozvoljenog broja, a cak ni taj broj vam na zalost ne garantira da cete uspjeti.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Boze, ja idem sada na FET sa zamrznutim JS...ovo bas gađa u srce...


I ja isto,nisam ni krenula jos a vec sam to otpisala,toliko srece treba da bi to uspjelo..i to imam za dva postupka :Shock:

----------


## Inesz

> Na internetu je dostupan ovaj stručni rad: "Vitrifikacija jajnih stanica" autorice Tamare Tramišak Milaković, KBC Rijeka, rad je prezentiran na VIII hrvatski kongres o ginekološkoj endokrinologiji, humanoj reprodukciji i menopauzi s međunarodnim sudjelovanjem 2011. godine
> 
> -u KBC Rijeka tijekom 2010. i prvih 7 mjeseci 2011. zamrznuto (vitificirano) je ukupno 615 jajnih stanica, 300 jajnih stanica je preživjelo odmrzavanje, oplođeno je svega 185 jajnih stanica, bilo 8 kliničkih trudnoća i rođeno samo 2 djece!


Ovi podaci su prezentirani na stručnom skupu tijekom 2011. kada je na snazi bio zakon koji je ZABRANJIVAO zamrzavanje zametaka i dozvoljavao oplodnju najviše 3 JAJNE STANICE. Kakvoj katastrofi su tada bili izloženi svi neplodni parovi, jasno je iz ovog stručnog rada o zamrzavanju jajnih stanica nastalog u KBC Rijeka. Prisilno zamrzavanje jajnih stanica, kakvo se u biti provodi u Rijeci, više se ne smije događati!

Od 2012. kada je dozvoljena oplodnja najviše 12 jajnih stanica i zamrzavanje embrija, samo u KBC Rijeka, nigdje drugdje u Hrvatskoj. U Rijeci su pacijentice izložene dezinformiraju ili ih se ne informira o izrazito slabim izgledima za rođenje djeteta iz zamrznutih jajnih stanica, serviraju im se priče o tome da će imati puno embrija i kako će ti embriji neplodnom paru biti višak(?!), pacijentice su čak i bile zastrašivane pričama o velikim rizicima za prirođene deformacijame kod djece rođene iz postupaka IVF-a...

Na ovaj način se zloupotrebljava ranjivost pacijentica i njihova neinformiranost, te ih se neopravdano navodi   da pristanu na oplodnju samo dijela dobivenih jajnih stanica, i zamrzavanje preostalih jajnih stanica koje nisu zakonski prekobrojne se zamrzavaju. Što to znači zamrzavanje jajnih stanica za izglede da imamo dijete može se vidjeti u javno dostupnom stručnom radu nastalom na Odjelu za humanu reprodukciju u Rijeci. 

Potražite na internetu stručni rad: "Vitrifikacija jajnih stanica" autorice Tamare Tramišak Milaković, KBC Rijeka, i molim vas, pričajte o rezultatima ovog rada curama u čekaonici koje nisu informirane: 

Prije 6-7 godina bilo je potrebno zamrznuti 615  jajnih stanica da bi se rodilo (dvoje) djece!  :Sad: 

Jako mi je žao svih kojima su zamrzavane jajne stanice umjesto zametaka, bile ste izložene neodpustivom postupanju tijekom liječenja. 

Možete učiniti puno da se to više niti jednoj ženi ne dogodi, pišite anonimno ili kako god želite na:

neplodnost@roda.hr

----------


## Aalayah 32

A da li netko zna da li se u KBC Rijeka koristi praksa da se kombiniraju smrznute i friske JS? Zanima me sto se desava sa JS u sekundarnom ciklusu koja prirodno nastaje u tijelu? Mislim sta se pusta da ona propada? Ja cu pitati svakako to isto svog dokt ali da li netko zna ako zakonski postoji neka regukativa na koju se mogu pozvati ako me odbiju? Hvala.

----------


## jejja

Aalayah kad ides na fet odnosno sekundarni ide se ili sa supresijom da do ovulacije ni ne dodje ili se ceka da tvoja ovulacija prodje (da , propadne ti ta 1 js). Ne radi se kombinacija sa svjezim i smrznutim js jer bi to znacilo da moras proci punkciju tj racunali bi ti to kao 1 od prirodnjaka (pravo imamo na 2). A da bi isla u novi postupak (prirodni ili stimulirani) zakon kaze da moras prvo potrositi sav zamrznuti materijal (jajne stanice ili embrije)

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mali Mimi

> A da li netko zna da li se u KBC Rijeka koristi praksa da se kombiniraju smrznute i friske JS? Zanima me sto se desava sa JS u sekundarnom ciklusu koja prirodno nastaje u tijelu? Mislim sta se pusta da ona propada? Ja cu pitati svakako to isto svog dokt ali da li netko zna ako zakonski postoji neka regukativa na koju se mogu pozvati ako me odbiju? Hvala.


odmah nakon ovulacije se odmrzavaju j.s. ali ono što uvijek možeš je da pokušate u kućnoj radinosti prije O (ako imaš prohodne jajovode) nije velika šansa ali po mom mišljenju i bolja nego s tim zamrznutim j.s.

----------


## Aalayah 32

Hvala svima...

----------


## Minna7

Je li tko u Rijeci pitao za ili koristio Embrioglue?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mislim da ne Minna a u kojim klinikama kod nas se to koristi? Ja prvi put evo čujem za to

----------


## fusa

Ja sam čula da to koriste u zg po klinikama. U Ri ne koriste.

----------


## CHIARA...

> Mislim da ne Minna a u kojim klinikama kod nas se to koristi? Ja prvi put evo čujem za to


Skvorc od nedavno koristi. 1500 kn je Embrioglue.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Skvorc od nedavno koristi. 1500 kn je Embrioglue.


Sta je to?

----------


## Minna7

Za bolju implantaciju. Vidim da u Zg koriste. Šteta za Ri  :Sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Aalayah poslala sam ti p. poruku :Wink:

----------


## Kadauna

> Ja sam čula da to koriste u zg po klinikama. U Ri ne koriste.



tko koristi u ZG embryoglue?

----------


## pak

> tko koristi u ZG embryoglue?


Škvorc uz nadoplatu od 1500 kn

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Libra

A kod dr. Šparac u Splitu 1000 kn

----------


## Kadauna

> Škvorc uz nadoplatu od 1500 kn
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Hvala Pak  :Heart:  to za Škvorca sam gore čitala, ali mi se činilo da ih je više u ZG jer je pisalo da se embryoglue "koristi u ZG klinikama".

----------


## pak

Mislim da sam čitala da još negdje koriste ali mi mozak zablokirao gdje.  Nadam se da će uskoro postati praksa u svim klinikama. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

> Mislim da sam čitala da još negdje koriste ali mi mozak zablokirao gdje.  Nadam se da će uskoro postati praksa u svim klinikama. 
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


vuk vrhovec, ali treba njih pitati da vam potvrde. on line nije nigdje istaknuto, mozda na temi vv cure znaju bolje

----------


## Frixie

VV koristi embrioglue, kod Škvorca se plaća jer HZZO ne pokriva, a Šparac ima embriogen.

----------


## kameleon

> tko koristi u ZG embryoglue?


Radončić u Repromedu isto ima embrioglue, tj. Patrik u labu

----------


## Inesz

Nova tema:
Kako KBC Rijeka zamrzavanjem jajnih stanica umjesto embrija krade vaše izglede da imate dijete i budete roditelji:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/92247-K...94#post3021894

----------


## fitnessgirl

Pozdrav cure  :Smile:  ima li koja da je kod dr.SŠ? Ja idem sljedeci tjedan

----------


## Lagunas

Rade li danas na humanoj, zna li netko? Ili ako ne, na koji br tel da zovnem i pitam sto me muci?
Ja sam inace kod SS. Pitajte u inbox sto vas zanima.

----------


## fusa

> Rade li danas na humanoj, zna li netko? Ili ako ne, na koji br tel da zovnem i pitam sto me muci?
> Ja sam inace kod SS. Pitajte u inbox sto vas zanima.


mislim da ne rade ove dane...neznam jel netko dežuran, probaj nazvati...

----------


## fusa

> Pozdrav cure  ima li koja da je kod dr.SŠ? Ja idem sljedeci tjedan


ja sam kod nje...tj. bila sam ove godine...Mislim da ćeš biti zadovoljna s njom...dobra je.

----------


## Inesz

Kako KBC Rijeka zamrzavanjem jajnih stanica umjesto embrija krade vaše izglede da imate dijete i budete roditelji:

----------


## fitnessgirl

Hvala ti  :Smile:   jel ju mozes pitati stogod te zanima i da se potrudi odgovoriti?

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Rade li danas na humanoj, zna li netko? Ili ako ne, na koji br tel da zovnem i pitam sto me muci?
> Ja sam inace kod SS. Pitajte u inbox sto vas zanima.


Meni su mejlom javili termin pregleda za slj 
tj, a nisam im donijela uputnicu. Rekla sam da ju imam. Jucer su mi javili. A bila sam tamo prosli tjedan, ali nisu imali raspored pa me nisu mogli naruciti. Tad sam imala sa sobom uputnicu pa je sestra mozda zapamtila da ju imam te me zato narucila bez da sam  ponovno nosila

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Rade li danas na humanoj, zna li netko? Ili ako ne, na koji br tel da zovnem i pitam sto me muci?
> Ja sam inace kod SS. Pitajte u inbox sto vas zanima.


Ne znam kako da ti se javim u inbox :/ kad stisnem tvoj profil ne vidim gdje pise

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Meni su mejlom javili termin pregleda za slj 
> tj, a nisam im donijela uputnicu. Rekla sam da ju imam. Jucer su mi javili. A bila sam tamo prosli tjedan, ali nisu imali raspored pa me nisu mogli naruciti. Tad sam imala sa sobom uputnicu pa je sestra mozda zapamtila da ju imam te me zato narucila bez da sam  ponovno nosila


Pa sta imaju vec raspored za 1.mj jer meni su rekli da zovem poslije 6.1 kad dobiju raspored ali ja mislim vec iduci tj zvat

----------


## fusa

> Hvala ti   jel ju mozes pitati stogod te zanima i da se potrudi odgovoriti?


je, nju možeš sve pitati i sve ti lijepo objasni, a i čula sam po čekaonici da ju cure hvale i zadovoljne su njom. Ja sam bila, ali neke druge stvari me tjeraju da probam dalje  :Smile:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> je, nju možeš sve pitati i sve ti lijepo objasni, a i čula sam po čekaonici da ju cure hvale i zadovoljne su njom. Ja sam bila, ali neke druge stvari me tjeraju da probam dalje


Da probas dalje, ali ne u smislu da ima veze s njom?

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Pa sta imaju vec raspored za 1.mj jer meni su rekli da zovem poslije 6.1 kad dobiju raspored ali ja mislim vec iduci tj zvat


Ja sam bila 18.12 tamo i nisu ga imali. I rekla mi da zovem 27-29.12.  Al sam jos prije poslala i mail (na koji mi nisu odg do 18.12 pa sam zato isla tamo) mogu li se naruciti bez uputnice, pa ju donijeti na sam dan pregleda. Koji dan nakon 18.12 odg mi mailom da cu biti obavijestena o terminu pregleda. I nisu nis odg vezano za uputnicu.  I jucer stize mail da sam slj tj narucena

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Ja sam bila 18.12 tamo i nisu ga imali. I rekla mi da zovem 27-29.12.  Al sam jos prije poslala i mail (na koji mi nisu odg do 18.12 pa sam zato isla tamo) mogu li se naruciti bez uputnice, pa ju donijeti na sam dan pregleda. Koji dan nakon 18.12 odg mi mailom da cu biti obavijestena o terminu pregleda. I nisu nis odg vezano za uputnicu.  I jucer stize mail da sam slj tj narucena


Ok,hvala.probat cu ih danas zvat.

----------


## Lagunas

Fitnessgirl, ni ja kod tebe ne mogu naci dio za poruke.. nisam odavno bila na Rodinin stranicama pa mozda zato? A sad gledam da si pisala SŠ. Pa sad nisam sigurna da li si mislila na prof? Jer sam kod nje.

----------


## Lagunas

Ispravak. Mislim da sam ti uspjela poslati pp fitnessgirl!  :Smile:

----------


## fusa

> Da probas dalje, ali ne u smislu da ima veze s njom?


nema nikakve veze sa njom...ja sam od početka bila zadovoljna s njom.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Ispravak. Mislim da sam ti uspjela poslati pp fitnessgirl!


Jesiiii  :Smile:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Ok,hvala.probat cu ih danas zvat.


Jesi ih uspjela dobiti?

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Jesi ih uspjela dobiti?


Jesam,hvala,narucila sam se.imaju vec raspored.

----------


## Inesz

> Pozdrav cure  ima li koja da je kod dr.SŠ? Ja idem sljedeci tjedan


Žene, je li ovo nova subspecijalistica s inicijalima prezimena S. Š.?

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Žene, je li ovo nova subspecijalistica s inicijalima prezimena S. Š.?


Je, koliko ja znam

----------


## pak

> Žene, je li ovo nova subspecijalistica s inicijalima prezimena S. Š.?


Ona je došla kada je Vlašić otišao. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Ona je došla kada je Vlašić otišao. 
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Da imamo N.S.S. i T.S.Š. dvije žene na humanoj

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Cure,testosteron 2.11,oce me pustit u postupak?mislim da je granica oko 1.7? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Korina2010

Pozdrav svima! Nova sam na forumu i na ovoj temi. Tek prošli tjedan sam bila na prvim konzultacijama kod dr. Manestra. Dao mi je popis svega što moram obaviti da bih ušla u postupak.... E sad...mene zanima je li neka od vas cura iz Rijeke koja trenutno prolazi kroz MPO ili je već sve prošla (pozitivno i negativno) voljna sa mnom otići na kavu da mi ispriča svoje iskustvo. Puno radim i ne mogu često biti na forumu pa ni ne stignem pročitati sve što me zanima, a nemam poznanica s takvim iskustvom. Eto  :Smile:  Ja vas pozivam na kavu na Korzo  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## AriAnna

Pozdrav od jos jedne nove, kako na ovom forumu, tako i u mpo vodama! 

Ne znam odakle da krenem.. 
MM i ja imamo 32 god, prije par mjeseci smo krenuli privatno s pretragama jer moj gin nije imao sluha za nas problem (nije proslo godinu dana), napravili hormone, spermiogram, mikrobilosku analizu ejakulata, stitnjacu i sve je bilo ok, osim sto je kod supruga nadjena ureaplazma. Odradili parnu terapiju antibioticima i sad su brisevi cisti. 

Procitala sam sve i svasta na bespucima interneta o mpo putu, pa tako i o kbcRi. Trenutno smo (opet, ovaj put po nalogu mog ginekologa) u fazi skupljanja nalaza prije prvih konzultacija i po glavi mi se vrti jaako puno pitanja i nepoznanica pa bih vas zamolila za par savjeta. 
Kod kojeg dr biste mi preporucile da se upisem (ako budem mogla birati)? Nakon svih vasih prica nikako mi se ne ide kod prof., a s druge strane voljela bih ici kod nekog dr. koji je voljan suradjivati i odgovarari na sva pitanja koja mu se postave. 

Koja je procedura nakon konzultacija? Traze se dodatne pretrage (koje?) i ovisno o nalazima se zakazuje postupak inseminacije ili ivf/icsi ili bez obzira o tome forsiraju najprije inseminacije? 

Unaprijed hvala svima koje imate volje odvojiti malo vremena i pomoci svojim savjetima [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kameleon

pozdrav korina! mogu se ja naći s tobom na kavi, napiši još par postova pa ćeš moći primati privatne poruke, pa ćemo se u inbox lakše dogovoriti..sretno sa prikupljanjem nalaza!!
AriAnna ne ostaje ti baš neki izbor, ali meni je Manestar uvijek odgovorio na sva moja pitanja, možda da probaš s njim... od bitnih nalaza koji ti trebaju za mpo su papa test i cervikalni brisevi, krvna grupa za oba partnera, markeri na hepatitis,hiv.. moguće da te pošalje na pretragu prohodnosti jajovoda.  Ako je spermiogram normo i ako su jajovodi prohodni kreće se od inseminacija, a kod težih dijagnoza spermiograma i/ili neprohodnosti jajovoda od ivf-a u prirodnom ciklusu ili stimuliranog postupka..pitaj ako te još šta zanima i ako sam nešto propustila...sretno!!

----------


## AriAnna

> AriAnna ne ostaje ti baš neki izbor, ali meni je Manestar uvijek odgovorio na sva moja pitanja, možda da probaš s njim... od bitnih nalaza koji ti trebaju za mpo su papa test i cervikalni brisevi, krvna grupa za oba partnera, markeri na hepatitis,hiv.. moguće da te pošalje na pretragu prohodnosti jajovoda.  Ako je spermiogram normo i ako su jajovodi prohodni kreće se od inseminacija, a kod težih dijagnoza spermiograma i/ili neprohodnosti jajovoda od ivf-a u prirodnom ciklusu ili stimuliranog postupka..pitaj ako te još šta zanima i ako sam nešto propustila...sretno!!


Hvala puno na odgovoru! 
Dvoumim se izmedju dr. Manestra i nove subspecijalistice, a gin me nagovara neka idem kod profesorice. Nisam ni sama pametna. 

Sto se tice nalaza, za sada imamo spermiogram, briseve i hormone (cekam jos nalaz progesterona). Eh sad, spermio je MM napravio u 10.mjesecu 2017. i to privatno u Zg. Treba li sad ponavljati prije konzultacija ili nije nuzno? 
I mislim si da li napraviti hsg prije ili otici na konzultacije bez toga? 

Ma opcenito mene bas muci to sto neznamo u cemu je problem, a ocito je da postoji.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Korina2010

Kameleon, hvala unaprijed  :Smile:  Evo pišem poruke da mi se otvori mogućnost primanja privatnih poruka da se dogovorimo za kavu  :Smile:  Neću još krenuti s prikupljanjem nalaza jer idućih mjesec dana sam u gužvi maximalno...

----------


## kameleon

Arianna nema na čemu, samo pitaj,sta god te zanima...što se spermiograma tiče ,mogli bi tražiti novi,ali to možete i nakon konzultacija, brzo je gotovo..,a hsg ti može tvoja ginićka dati uputnicu, ne znam da li se čeka za tu pretragu i koliko..
što se tiče odabira dr-a tu ćeš stvarno morati sama odlučiti..ovu mladu dr ne znam, Manestar mi je bio stvarno ok, a s profom nisam imala nekih dodirnih točaka, osim na kojoj folikulometriji i to je odradila korektno.
Korina je tm radio spermiogram?

----------


## AriAnna

> Arianna nema na čemu, samo pitaj,sta god te zanima...što se spermiograma tiče ,mogli bi tražiti novi,ali to možete i nakon konzultacija, brzo je gotovo..,a hsg ti može tvoja ginićka dati uputnicu, ne znam da li se čeka za tu pretragu i koliko..
> što se tiče odabira dr-a tu ćeš stvarno morati sama odlučiti..ovu mladu dr ne znam, Manestar mi je bio stvarno ok, a s profom nisam imala nekih dodirnih točaka, osim na kojoj folikulometriji i to je odradila korektno.
> Korina je tm radio spermiogram?


Pokusat cu hsg rijesit prije konzultacija, cisto da vidimo da li u tom grmu lezi zec, naravno ako moj ginekolog bude htio suradjivati.. A sa spermio cemo onda pricekati, prvi nalaz je bio normo, nadam se da je i dalje tako.

Korina - koliko se ceka na konzultacije i kako ide narucivanje? Nasla sam neke starije podatke da se moze faxirati uputnica pa zvati za termin ili otici osobno. Jel jos uvijek tako? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Korina2010

> Korina je tm radio spermiogram?


Da, dragi je napravio spermiogram i koooooma je nalaz. Nisam doma sada pa ne znam točno što piše, samo znam da je dr. M. rekao "A jooooj, morat ćete svakako na IVF". I eto mene na forumu da uopće vidim što me čeka. Isto pokušavamo već dugo vremena prirodnim putem pa ništa od toga...  :Sad:

----------


## kameleon

arianna treba ti uputnica, a prije su krajem mjeseca imali raspored za slijedeći mjesec pa su naručivali na konzultacije, čekalo se cca do 2 tjedna...ali korina nek ti javi friške info..ako ti je ginićka ok mogla bi te poslati na hsg baz problema..

----------


## Korina2010

> Korina - koliko se ceka na konzultacije i kako ide narucivanje? Nasla sam neke starije podatke da se moze faxirati uputnica pa zvati za termin ili otici osobno. Jel jos uvijek tako?


AriAnna - ja sam otišla osobno na odjel humane reprodukcije par dana prije nove godine s uputnicom koju sam dobila od svoje ginekologice. Prvo su me pitali kod kojeg doktora želim biti, a onda su mi rekli da dođem 18.01. - znači čeka se otprilike oko 2 tjedna na konzultacije (ali uzmi u obzir da su još bili i praznici u to moje vrijeme pa je možda kraće vrijeme čekanja). Uputnica za bilo koji pregled na KBC-u se može poslati skenirana na centralno naručivanje pa ti oni vrate e-mail kada si naručena, u koliko sati i slično...

----------


## fusa

> Pokusat cu hsg rijesit prije konzultacija, cisto da vidimo da li u tom grmu lezi zec, naravno ako moj ginekolog bude htio suradjivati.. A sa spermio cemo onda pricekati, prvi nalaz je bio normo, nadam se da je i dalje tako.
> 
> Korina - koliko se ceka na konzultacije i kako ide narucivanje? Nasla sam neke starije podatke da se moze faxirati uputnica pa zvati za termin ili otici osobno. Jel jos uvijek tako? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nemoraš raditi hsg prije konzultacija. Brže i bolje će ti ići ako ti oni u ri mpo daju uputnicu tj oni ti naprave hsg. Tako sam ja prošle god došla na konzultacije i dr mi je dao popis koje pretrage trebam napraviti i odmah me naručio kod njega na hsg, čekala sam 3tjedna jer su taman praznici bili između. I inzistiraj na  hsg-u ako te misle slati na inseminacije. Ja sam ti bila kod mlade dr. Sušanj. Meni je ona super, odgovara na pitanja i sve ti objasni i jako je ugodna. Dr M neznam baš kakav je jer na par folikulimetrija koje sam kod njega obavila nije baš nešto pričao, a prof ne volim baš zbog njezinog nagovaranja na oplodnju manje js od 12 koliko je dopušteno. Daleko od tog da ona nije dobra dr. ali mi to baš i nije fer. Uglavnom sretno i naoružaj se strpljenjem jer se kad si jednom u čekaonici čekaaaa  :Smile:  , uzmi knjigu, ne ginu ti 2,3 sata sjedenja.

----------


## AriAnna

> AriAnna - ja sam otišla osobno na odjel humane reprodukcije par dana prije nove godine s uputnicom koju sam dobila od svoje ginekologice. Prvo su me pitali kod kojeg doktora želim biti, a onda su mi rekli da dođem 18.01. - znači čeka se otprilike oko 2 tjedna na konzultacije (ali uzmi u obzir da su još bili i praznici u to moje vrijeme pa je možda kraće vrijeme čekanja). Uputnica za bilo koji pregled na KBC-u se može poslati skenirana na centralno naručivanje pa ti oni vrate e-mail kada si naručena, u koliko sati i slično...


E odlicno, hvala ti na info! 




> Nemoraš raditi hsg prije konzultacija. Brže i bolje će ti ići ako ti oni u ri mpo daju uputnicu tj oni ti naprave hsg. Tako sam ja prošle god došla na konzultacije i dr mi je dao popis koje pretrage trebam napraviti i odmah me naručio kod njega na hsg, čekala sam 3tjedna jer su taman praznici bili između. I inzistiraj na  hsg-u ako te misle slati na inseminacije. Ja sam ti bila kod mlade dr. Sušanj. Meni je ona super, odgovara na pitanja i sve ti objasni i jako je ugodna. Dr M neznam baš kakav je jer na par folikulimetrija koje sam kod njega obavila nije baš nešto pričao, a prof ne volim baš zbog njezinog nagovaranja na oplodnju manje js od 12 koliko je dopušteno. Daleko od tog da ona nije dobra dr. ali mi to baš i nije fer. Uglavnom sretno i naoružaj se strpljenjem jer se kad si jednom u čekaonici čekaaaa  , uzmi knjigu, ne ginu ti 2,3 sata sjedenja.


Svakako cu inzistirati da hsg obavim prije bilo kakvog postupka, ali nisam znala da oni direkt narucuju (bez posredovanja mog ginekologa, koji nije bas darezljiv s uputnicama, pa vec tu vodim bitke mjesecima). 

Da nisam streberica koja sve unaprijed proucava i da smo se prepustili doktorima (ginekolog, lom) mi do sada nebi imali apsolutno nikakvih nalaza, informacija ni saznanja o icemu. A nakon sto sam iscitala ovu temu sve me strah sto nas ceka na humanoj u Ri i nekako sam vec u startu obeshrabrena [emoji17]





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lagunas

Ja potpisujem Fusin navod. Ja jesam kod Prof. ali bilo je i suza i borbe. Nije lako sa njom razgovarati. I ni u kojem slucaju ne dozvoli (danas-sutra) na oplodnju manju od 12 jajnih stanica (ako ih bude). Ne postoji "visak". Prije je manjak...

----------


## kameleon

korina kad planiraš početi sa pretragama i eventualno postupkom? 
arianna nemoj odustati još prije nego si krenula,ako ti soc gin ne bude dala uputnicu za hsg,odraditi ćeš to preko interne uputnice kad jednom dobiješ d1 za humanu...sretno!!

----------


## AriAnna

> korina kad planiraš početi sa pretragama i eventualno postupkom? 
> arianna nemoj odustati još prije nego si krenula,ako ti soc gin ne bude dala uputnicu za hsg,odraditi ćeš to preko interne uputnice kad jednom dobiješ d1 za humanu...sretno!!


Ma nikako necu odustati, samo sam, eto, vec nekako spremna na borbu koja me ceka i nadam se dobrom ishodu [emoji6]

Pocetkom veljace bi nam svi nalazi trebali biti gotovi i idem ginekologu po uputnicu za humanu, a usput cu traziti i uputnicu za hsg pa kako bude. Ako mi ju ne bude htio dati, onda cu trazit od mpo doktora. 
Za sada naginjem tome da se narucim na konzultacije kod dr. Manestra. Jel on slucajno radi i u Medicu ili sam ja pobrkala loncice? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kameleon

AriAnna to je to,mpo je borba i puno puno strpljenja i čekanja,šta prije se navikneš na to,bolje..Manestar radi i u medicu,da..

----------


## Korina2010

> korina kad planiraš početi sa pretragama i eventualno postupkom?


Kameleon, čekam još do kraja veljače jer ne stignem ranije (zbog posla) uopće otići ni po uputnicu kod svoje ginekologice. I čekam da konačno mogu slati privatne poruke na ovom forumu da možemo otići na kavu da mi ispričaš neke stvari koje me zanimaju  :Smile:  Koliko dugo će još trajati to da ne mogu slati privatne poruke?

----------


## Kadauna

Korina2010 (volim tvoj nick pa čak i godinu spomenutu :Smile: )

treba ti najmanje 10 javljanja na forumu, ti ih koliko sad vidim imaš samo 5.


Sretno i da se što kraće zadržiš na odjelu humane u Rijeci, odnosno da čim prije zatrudniš  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Ajmo nove! Imamo kavu ovu subotu pa nam se pridružite!
Ne mogu zapejstat s moba link na temu, neka netko drugi...ili potražite "Riječka kava"

----------


## tigrical

Juhuuuu kava!

----------


## kameleon

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83709-R...kava!!!/page16
korina evo link, nadam se da ćeš moći doći..
araianna i sve ostale koje se žele družiti također ste pozvane..

----------


## Korina2010

> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83709-R...kava!!!/page16
> korina evo link, nadam se da ćeš moći doći..
> araianna i sve ostale koje se žele družiti također ste pozvane..


Super!  :Smile:  Dolazim! I još jedna frendica sa mnom koju također zanima ova tema!

----------


## Kikica1

Korina ja ti sad probala poslati pm. Ne mogu..sad da li je razlog sta jos nisi postala dovoljan broj puta na forumu ili sta drugo ne znam. Ako mozes javi se ti meni.

----------


## fitnessgirl

Ja cekam 1dc pa se javljam na folikulometrije. Idem u prirodni IVF ovaj mj. Prvi mpo postupak. Kod dr.SŠ sam. Odgovorila mi je na sve sto sam pitala, a i objasnila sve sama kako i zasto nesto ,,ide".  Zasad sam zadovoljna.
Radila sam test na klamidiju prije mj dana i jos mi nije gotov...

----------


## fitnessgirl

P.S. ima li tko kakav savjet vezano za ,,prirodni" ivf?  Vezano za bilo sta. Pitala sam na temi, ali nema nikog tamo  :Sad:

----------


## eryngium

> P.S. ima li tko kakav savjet vezano za ,,prirodni" ivf?  Vezano za bilo sta. Pitala sam na temi, ali nema nikog tamo


Ako su ti ciklusi kratki i folikuli ti brzo rastu traži da ti rade folikulometriju svaki dan. Ako imaš lh trakica, prati si peak da ti štoperica ne bude nakon pozitivne trakice. 
Možeš probati uzeti voltaren ili brufen dan prije punkcije, to zna spriječiti pucanje folikula prerano.
U svakom slučaju, sretno!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

> P.S. ima li tko kakav savjet vezano za ,,prirodni" ivf?  Vezano za bilo sta. Pitala sam na temi, ali nema nikog tamo


postupci u prirodnom ciklusu imaju puno ograničenja.
kako nema kontrole ciklusa koja se provodi primjenom lijekova, često se ne dobije jajna stanica za oplodnju. ako se dobije jajna stanica velika vjerojatnost je da radi izostanka oplodnje i zaustavljanja razvoja embrija ne bude transfera.
stopa živorođenja po započetom postupku u prirodnom ciklusu vrlo je niska, stručna literatura obično navodi brojku od oko 7%. ne znamo kakve rezultate u prirodnjacima postižu naše klinike  :Sad:

----------


## fitnessgirl

Ciklusi su mi na 28-33dc... probat cu s lh trakicama, hvala ti  :Smile: 
Ovo za prije punkcije znam.
i hvala!  :Smile: )

----------


## fitnessgirl

> postupci u prirodnom ciklusu imaju puno ograničenja.
> kako nema kontrole ciklusa koja se provodi primjenom lijekova, često se ne dobije jajna stanica za oplodnju. ako se dobije jajna stanica velika vjerojatnost je da radi izostanka oplodnje i zaustavljanja razvoja embrija ne bude transfera.
> stopa živorođenja po započetom postupku u prirodnom ciklusu vrlo je niska, stručna literatura obično navodi brojku od oko 7%. ne znamo kakve rezultate u prirodnjacima postižu naše klinike


Ma sve znam. Pitam jer bih htjela napraviti sve sto je u mojoj moci.  :Sad:

----------


## fitnessgirl

Curke, imam doma prenatal, omega, koenzim Q10, tinkturu konopljike, kapsule ulje nocurka, vrkutu, stolisnik, aloeveru iz ljekarne (sok)... sta da koristim u ovom ciklusu prije postupka?  Sve? Nista? Nesto od toga
Jest cu ananas i ciklu

----------


## eryngium

Mislim da je vrkuta prirodni progesteron, pa to nemoj. Nakon transfera ga ionako dobiješ kao utrogestan ili crinone gel. Za ovo ostalo, nemam pojma.  :Unsure: 


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Lenica

Pozdrav, da li netko zna koji je doktor/ica dezuran za vikend?

----------


## Inesz

KBC Rijeka jedina je bolnica koja zamrzava jajne stanice koje nisu "zakonski višak". Druge bolnice zamrzavaju jajne stanice ako se dobije više od 12 zrelih jajnih stanica i ako se dogodi da zamzavanje jajnih stanica traže pacijentice kojima je iz svjetonazorskih razloga neprihvatljivo zamrzavanje zametaka.

Samo KBC Rijeka od svih bolnica ovako postupa na štetu svojih pacijentica i pacijenata. E, sad, razlozi ovakvom postupanju nisu stručno-medicinski, nisu ni svjetonazorski jer liječnica ima pravo pozvati se na priziv savjesti i ne sudjelovati u MPO postupcima ako se to protivi njezinim svjetonazorskim i religijskim uvjerenjima.

Međutim, ako se poznaje DTP sustav za Sekundarnu zdravstvenu zaštitu, može se raspravljati i o tome da se u KBC Rijeka zamrzavaju jajne stanice koje se sukladno zakonu i dobroj kliničkoj praksi ne bi trebale zamrzavati sve kako bi se fakturiranjem postupaka zamzavanja tih jajnih stanica i kasnije fakturiranjem postupaka sekundarnog ICSI postupka (oplodnja odmrznutih jajnih stanica) ostvarila neka financijska dobiti za bolnički odjel.

----------


## Inesz

Šifrarnici koje koristi HZZZO, DTP postupci u SKZZ-u (.xlsx)

HZZO za standardni *stimulirani postupak plaća oko 10 046 kn*, ta cijena uključuje sve-od lijekova do troškova svih dijagnostičko-terapijskih postupaka (uključujući UZV praćenje i dnevnu bolnicu). 

Radi se o prilično niskom iznosu za koji se, ruku na srce, kod većine pacijentica niti ne može odraditi kvalitetni stimulirani postupak. Bolnički odjeli se dovijaju kako mogu i znaju, krpaju se, najčešće daju malo slabije stimulacije, preskaču pretrage... U skladu s tim su nam i rezultati IVF-a u bolnicama, mada niska cijena postupaka nije jedini i glavni razlog katastrofalno loših rezultata u bolnicama. Ali stanje s cijenom dijagnostičko-terepijskih postupaka je takvo kakvo jest.  :Sad: 

Ako pacijentica ima embrije za kriopohranu, bolnica od HZZO-a može naplatiti još samo oko 811 kn za kriopohranu tih embrija. 

*Za naknadne transfere odmrznutih embrija bolnica ne može ništa naplatiti od HZZO-a jer za takav postupak nema DTP šifre u tablici HZZO-a.*

*Za postupak uz standardni stimulirani protokol ("puna stimulacija") bolnica od HZZO-a može dobiti maksimalno 10 046 kn+811 kn= 10 857 kn.*


Ali vrag je, kao i obično u detaljima.

Ako se od dobivenih jajnih stanica samo dio oplodi, a dio jajnih stanica zamrzne, ostavlja se prostor da se HZZO-u fakturira, uz standardnu stimulaciju i kriopohranu embrija (ukupno 10 857 kn), *još i dva dodatna DTP postupka:*

a) kriopohrana prostalih jajnih stanica (*811* kn) 
i
b) sekundarni IVF/ICSI postupak (oplodnja odleđenih jajnih stanica)          *2 916* kn

Znači, ako se u standardnom stimuliranom postupku oplode sve jajne stanice i dobije kakav-takav embrij za zamrzavanje, bolnica za to može dobiti*10 857 kn*, 
ali ako se u takvom postupku zamrzne dio jajnih stanica koje se ne bi ipak trebalo zamzavati u skladu sa stučnim smjernicama, bolnica može dodatno od HZZO-a dobiti još *3 729 kn* (kriophrana jajnih stanica+sekundarni IVF/ICSI).

----------


## Sarah777

Pozdrav cure. 
Daju li u kbc rijeka nesto protiv bolova kada rade punkciju? 
Ceka me to za mj dana i paranoja me pocinje hvatat. 1.postupak ce nam to biti.

----------


## eryngium

> Pozdrav cure. 
> Daju li u kbc rijeka nesto protiv bolova kada rade punkciju? 
> Ceka me to za mj dana i paranoja me pocinje hvatat. 1.postupak ce nam to biti.


Ako je prirodnjak i samo jedan folikul, u pravilu ne nude ništa. Vidi s njima što preporučaju da si uzmeš.
Kod stimuliranih, gdje ima više folikula za punkciju, najčešće daju opću anesteziju.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarah777

Prirodnjak je u pitanju  :Smile: 
 Znaci da se nakljukam sa nekim tab protiv bolova... ok, hvala na info  :Grin:

----------


## jejja

Sarah mozes pitati inekciju voltarena ako nista drugo.. iako za taj 1 folikul ne znam da ce ti ista dati jer je to zbilja brzo gotovo.. mozes sama neki brufen/nesto popiti.. ili drmnes jednu zestoku [emoji38] sretno

----------


## Sarah777

Hvala jejja  :Shy kiss:

----------


## mimmi

Cure molim vas za informaciju. Pošto nisam iz Rijeke dobila sam od svoje doktorice višekratni putni nalog, pa me zanima na koji način to funkcionira? Dali ga odmah popune ili ostavljam nalog sestrama do idućeg dolaska, tko predaje u HZZO- ja ili oni? Tek sam dobila nalog pa neznam još kako to ide  :neznam: 
Hvala  :Heart:

----------


## lasta

Svaki put kad dodes u Ri das doktoru da ti potpise. Nosis ga sa sobom. Kad sve ispunis ti nosis u HZZO.

----------


## Inesz

KBC Rijeka zamrzava sve više jajnih stanica ! 

RODA je u više navrata primila informacije da KBC Rijeka zamrzava jajne stanica i u onim slučajevima kada broj ne prelazi zakonski maksimum koji se smije oploditi u jednom ciklusu (12 jajnih stanica). 

Zamrzavanje jajnih stanica umjesto embrija predstavlja uskraćivanje najboljeg oblika liječenja jer su izgledi za postizanje trudnoće i rađanje djeteta sa zamrznutim jajnim stanicama višestruko manji nego sa zamrznutim zametcima. 
RODA je zatražila i od HZZO-a dobila podatke o broju sekundarnih IVF/ICSI postupaka (postupci sa zamrznutim jajnim stanicama) koje su u 2016. i 2017. godini fakturirali KBC Rijeka, KBC Zagreb i KBC Sestre Milosrdnice: 

-KBC Rijeka fakturirala je u *2016. godini 122, a u 2017. godini 165* sekundarnih IVF/ICSI postupaka.

-KBC Zagreb (Petrova) fakturirala je u 2016. godini 81, a u 2017. godini 80 sekundarnih IVF/ICSI postupaka.

-KBC Sestre Milosrdnice (Vinogradska) tijekom 2016. i 2017. godine nisu prema HZZO-u fakturirale niti jedan sekundarni IVF/ICSI postupak

----------


## Korina2010

Pozdrav drage djevojke!  :Smile:  Radi li se u KBC Rijeka punkcija ili transfer vikendom ako me slučajno tako zadesi? Nadam se da neće, ali nikad ne znaš... I još jedno pitanje... Tko je od vas radio ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu? Jel bilo uspješno? Hvala na odgovorima!  :Smile:

----------


## Hay123

> Pozdrav drage djevojke!  Radi li se u KBC Rijeka punkcija ili transfer vikendom ako me slučajno tako zadesi? Nadam se da neće, ali nikad ne znaš... I još jedno pitanje... Tko je od vas radio ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu? Jel bilo uspješno? Hvala na odgovorima!


Draga Korina, da, i punkcije i transferi se rade i subotom i nedjeljom. Ja sam jedanput radila ICSI u prirodnom ali nije bilo uspješno! Međutim, to ne znači da tebi neće biti uspješan postupak!  :Wink:

----------


## Korina2010

Može li mi netko potvditi koliko puta imamo pravo ići na različite postupke? 
Znam da imamo pravo na 4 inseminacije i (tako sam pročitala) 6 postupaka izvantjelesne oplodnje od kojih 2 MORAJU biti u prirodnom ciklusu i BEZ lijekova. Može li se taj prirodni ipak zamijeniti za stimulirani ili nikako ne smije? A isto tako sam pročitala da se priprema izmjena zakona. Koja će to izmjena biti?
Opet pitanje za KBC RI (ili za cijelu Hrvatsku): Postoji li negdje neka statistika o započetim postupcima i kako su završili ako je u pitanju muška neplodnost? Stvarno puno googlam, ali sve informacije su tako raštrkane... Znam da mi statistika neće pomoći, ali ja volim brojke  :Smile: 

Ima li RODA neku statistiku koju je sama provela?

----------


## Korina2010

> Draga Korina, da, i punkcije i transferi se rade i subotom i nedjeljom. Ja sam jedanput radila ICSI u prirodnom ali nije bilo uspješno! Međutim, to ne znači da tebi neće biti uspješan postupak!


Draga Hay, iz kojeg pokušaja ti je ipak uspjelo?

----------


## Hay123

> Draga Hay, iz kojeg pokušaja ti je ipak uspjelo?


Nije nam jos uspjelo... Idem na jos jedan FET u 7.mjesecu prije nego sto oni odu na kolektivni godisnji!

----------


## eryngium

> Može li mi netko potvditi koliko puta imamo pravo ići na različite postupke? 
> Znam da imamo pravo na 4 inseminacije i (tako sam pročitala) 6 postupaka izvantjelesne oplodnje od kojih 2 MORAJU biti u prirodnom ciklusu i BEZ lijekova. Može li se taj prirodni ipak zamijeniti za stimulirani ili nikako ne smije? A isto tako sam pročitala da se priprema izmjena zakona. Koja će to izmjena biti?
> Opet pitanje za KBC RI (ili za cijelu Hrvatsku): Postoji li negdje neka statistika o započetim postupcima i kako su završili ako je u pitanju muška neplodnost? Stvarno puno googlam, ali sve informacije su tako raštrkane... Znam da mi statistika neće pomoći, ali ja volim brojke 
> 
> Ima li RODA neku statistiku koju je sama provela?


Info iz 2015. je da se prirodni postupak ne može nikako zamijeniti za stimulirani jer je cijena stimuliranog 4x veća od prirodnjaka. Bila je moguća zamjena stimuliranog za prirodni u omjeru 1:1. 
Za ostala pitanja ti ne znam odgovore. Negdje jesam našla da je najveća vjerojatnost trudnoće unutar prva četiri pokušaja, neovisno da li se radi o muškom/ženskom faktoru.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Korina2010

> Nije nam jos uspjelo... Idem na jos jedan FET u 7.mjesecu prije nego sto oni odu na kolektivni godisnji!


Hay, puno sreće ti želim! Javi kako je prošlo... Koliko godina imate ti i partner?

----------


## Inesz

Korina,

jesi ti bila već u postupku? kakav protokol si imala, kakve rezultate?
koje su vam dijagnoze, koliko imate godina?

ovdje je tema o dostupnim statističkim podacima koje je za 2014. i 2015. odbjavilo ministarstvo:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/91394-M...94#post2997994

----------


## Hay123

> Hay, puno sreće ti želim! Javi kako je prošlo... Koliko godina imate ti i partner?


Hvala ti Korina, sreca ce mi najvise trebati!!! Oboje imamo 34

----------


## Korina2010

> Korina,
> 
> jesi ti bila već u postupku? kakav protokol si imala, kakve rezultate?
> koje su vam dijagnoze, koliko imate godina?
> 
> ovdje je tema o dostupnim statističkim podacima koje je za 2014. i 2015. odbjavilo ministarstvo:
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/91394-M...94#post2997994


Nisam još bila u postupku, idem ovaj mjesec na prvi prirodni ICSI... Dijagnoza je "teška oligoastenozoospermia". Tek krajem mjeseca idem na punkciju (ovisno o tome kad dobijem menstruaciju...trebala bih ju dobiti ovih dana). 

Ja imam 34, on 42.

Pitala sam za statistiku iz razloga što mi se neke stvari čine nerealnima. Zar zaista toliko malo žena uspijeva ostati trudno iz prvog MPO pokušaja?  :Sad:

----------


## Hay123

Bilo bi zanimljivo vidjeti kakva je statistika uspjesnosti postupaka za kbc Rijeka! Sigurno se negdje moze doci do tih podataka i usporediti... Recimo jedna privatna poliklinika u Zagrebu, moram provjerit koja zaboravila sam, rastura po uspjesnost naspram drugih.

----------


## Korina2010

> Prirodnjak je u pitanju 
>  Znaci da se nakljukam sa nekim tab protiv bolova... ok, hvala na info


Sarah, kako je prošlo na prirodnjaku?

----------


## Sarah777

Hej Korina.. 
Ma nismo jos bili ali evo blizi se i taj dan.
Napravila sam sve pretrage osim hormona jer za to treba biti 3-5 dan ciklusa evo stvari sam trebala dobiti sad 18.5.ali danas sve nesto smeckasto kod mene ne znam ni kako bi to protumacila a bole jajnici za poludit kao kad stvari imam. Ne znam ni sama sta je to, vidjet cu sta ce jos bit do sutra pa ako mi stvarno stvari probiju sutra onda cu ic vadit hormone. I to je to onda...cekamo ovulaciju i krecemo.  :Smile:

----------


## Korina2010

> Hej Korina.. 
> Ma nismo jos bili ali evo blizi se i taj dan.
> Napravila sam sve pretrage osim hormona jer za to treba biti 3-5 dan ciklusa evo stvari sam trebala dobiti sad 18.5.ali danas sve nesto smeckasto kod mene ne znam ni kako bi to protumacila a bole jajnici za poludit kao kad stvari imam. Ne znam ni sama sta je to, vidjet cu sta ce jos bit do sutra pa ako mi stvarno stvari probiju sutra onda cu ic vadit hormone. I to je to onda...cekamo ovulaciju i krecemo.


Sarah, poslala sam ti privatnu poruku... Javi se kad stigneš   :Wink:

----------


## Sarah777

> Sarah, poslala sam ti privatnu poruku... Javi se kad stigneš ������


Vidjela, odgovorila  :Smile:  pratimo se  :Smile:

----------


## Korina2010

Pozdrav svima!  :Smile:  

Vidim da je ova tema "Potpomognuta na KBC RIJEKA" najmanje aktivna od drugih klinika  :Smile:   :Smile:  Samo sam znatiželjna... Koliko nas ima koje smo sada u postupku ili barem ovog ljeta planiramo ući u postupak? Vjerojatno ste više aktivne po Facebooku, ali svejedno, da se raspitam malo  :Smile:

----------


## Hay123

> Pozdrav svima!  
> 
> Vidim da je ova tema "Potpomognuta na KBC RIJEKA" najmanje aktivna od drugih klinika   Samo sam znatiželjna... Koliko nas ima koje smo sada u postupku ili barem ovog ljeta planiramo ući u postupak? Vjerojatno ste više aktivne po Facebooku, ali svejedno, da se raspitam malo


Evo da se ja javim da cu biti u postupku u sljedećem ciklusu, od cca 20.6. do 10.7. Ne znam koliko ce biti žena tada u postupku, nadam se da neće previše i da ce biti manja guzva u 7.mjesecu s obzirom da se bliži g.o.

----------


## AriAnna

> Pozdrav svima!  
> 
> Vidim da je ova tema "Potpomognuta na KBC RIJEKA" najmanje aktivna od drugih klinika   Samo sam znatiželjna... Koliko nas ima koje smo sada u postupku ili barem ovog ljeta planiramo ući u postupak? Vjerojatno ste više aktivne po Facebooku, ali svejedno, da se raspitam malo


Ima nas! Ja sam ovih dana ucestali ‘gost’ na odjelu, folikulometrije svaki drugi dan. 

Sad sam znatizeljna, gdje se to druzite na Facebooku? Jer ova tema je bas jako neaktivna, a cekaona je uvijek dupkom puna. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jejja

AriAnna imas i Rodinu fb zatvorenu grupu Roda neplodnost gdje nam se mozes pridruziti  :Smile: 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/RodaNeplodnost/

----------


## Kadauna

Korina, pitala si neki dan za statistike i uspješnost. 

U Hrvatskoj je do toga nemoguće doći, zašto? Pa iskreno nikome nije u interesu izlaziti s brojkama jer su brojke iskreno loše - posebno u državnim centrima.

Generalno je uspješnost po započetom postupku u NEstimuliranom odnosno prirodnom ciklusu uz ICSI nekih možda 8-9%, nažalost u Hrvatskoj i uz vašu dijagnozu bojim se i manje. Što ne znači da trudnoća nema,ima ih ali mi nije jasno zašto tebi u tim godinama idu na prirodnjak prije stimulacije, čija je to odluka i zašto?

----------


## Korina2010

> Korina, pitala si neki dan za statistike i uspješnost. 
> 
> U Hrvatskoj je do toga nemoguće doći, zašto? Pa iskreno nikome nije u interesu izlaziti s brojkama jer su brojke iskreno loše - posebno u državnim centrima.
> 
> Generalno je uspješnost po započetom postupku u NEstimuliranom odnosno prirodnom ciklusu uz ICSI nekih možda 8-9%, nažalost u Hrvatskoj i uz vašu dijagnozu bojim se i manje. Što ne znači da trudnoća nema,ima ih ali mi nije jasno zašto tebi u tim godinama idu na prirodnjak prije stimulacije, čija je to odluka i zašto?


Nije bilo lijekova za 5. mjesec pa su me zato stavili u prirodni. Pretpostavljam da imaju neki mjesečni plan po kojemu se moraju ravnati (nisu liječnici na Humanoj krivi za to nego cjelokupni sustav nabave). A ako ne uspije u prirodnom, stavit će me u stimulirani u idućem ciklusu. Tko zna, možda budem u ovih 8-9% uspješnih... Ne nadam se previše, ali vjerojatnost je ipak malo veća nego da dobijem na lotu  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  ili da me strefi grom  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Korina2010

> Ima nas! Ja sam ovih dana ucestali ‘gost’ na odjelu, folikulometrije svaki drugi dan. 
> 
> Sad sam znatizeljna, gdje se to druzite na Facebooku? Jer ova tema je bas jako neaktivna, a cekaona je uvijek dupkom puna. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ja sam tamo zadnjih par dana, možda smo se i vidjele  :Smile:  Kad ti je punkcija? Jesi u stimuliranom?

----------


## Hay123

Ja se slažem s činjenicom da su stimulirani bolji i uspješniji od prirodnih ali sigurno ostavljaju na naša tijela i negativne posljedice. Tako da nije loše počet s prirodnim postupkom, možda i bude uspješan!!!
Koje su gužve ovih dana, puna je cekaonica!!!!

----------


## Korina2010

> Ja se slažem s činjenicom da su stimulirani bolji i uspješniji od prirodnih ali sigurno ostavljaju na naša tijela i negativne posljedice. Tako da nije loše počet s prirodnim postupkom, možda i bude uspješan!!!
> Koje su gužve ovih dana, puna je cekaonica!!!!


Vidjela sam da je ful puno žena u čekaoni, ali budući da tek 2 dana dolazim, mislila sam da je to uobičajeno. Dolazi li netko sutra tamo?

A zbog čega su stimulirani uspješniji od prirodnih? Vjerojatno samo zato što dobiješ više stanica i automatski ih možeš više oploditi. Ali ako npr. odlučiš vraćati po jedan zametak onda ne znam zašto bi stimulirani i dalje bio uspješniji? Da li tijelo bolje prihvaća zametke nakon upotrebe hormona ili? Nisam taj dio proučavala pa bih voljela čuti od nekoga.

----------


## Hay123

Ja cu doci u ponedjeljak na folikulometriju.
Da, hormoni bi osim djelovanja na jajnike trebali svakako bolje pripremiti i sluznicu za prihvat embrija.

----------


## AriAnna

> I ja sam tamo zadnjih par dana, možda smo se i vidjele  Kad ti je punkcija? Jesi u stimuliranom?


Vjerojatno i jesmo [emoji4]
Jucer sam imala inseminaciju u prirodnom ciklusu. U ponedjeljak idem na kontrolni utz da potvrde da li je u medjuvremenu bila ovulacija. 

Sretno Korina! I nemoj se obeshrabriti zbog prirodnjaka, pa netko mora popuniti i ove postotke uspjesnosti [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarah777

Korina i ja cemo popunit te postotke  :Smile:

----------


## Hay123

Javite kako prođe da vidimo da li se štogod poboljšava statistika uspješnosti na našem kbc-u!!!

----------


## Kadauna

> Nije bilo lijekova za 5. mjesec pa su me zato stavili u prirodni. Pretpostavljam da imaju neki mjesečni plan po kojemu se moraju ravnati (nisu liječnici na Humanoj krivi za to nego cjelokupni sustav nabave). A ako ne uspije u prirodnom, stavit će me u stimulirani u idućem ciklusu. Tko zna, možda budem u ovih 8-9% uspješnih... Ne nadam se previše, ali vjerojatnost je ipak malo veća nego da dobijem na lotu  iii da me strefi grom



jako mi se sviđa tvoj nick ali i attitude  :Grin:  istina je da je veća vjerojatnost da ti uspije prirodnjak nego da dobiješ na lotu i to puno veća!

Pitala si i za uspješnost prirodni vs stimulirani ciklus: 

u prirodnom ciklusu može se dogoditi da se uopće ne razvija folikul, btw. je li u Rijeci daju bar klomifen u prirodnom ciklusu ili je baš prirodnjak bez ikakvih lijekova za stimulaciju jajnika?, ako se i razvije folikul, u njemu često ne nađu jajnu stanicu, ako i nađu jajnu stanicu, ona se često i ne oplodi, ako se i oplodi, zna stati u razvoju, ako se i razvije u lijep zametak, često i s takvim zametkom ne dođe do implantacije.... 

Činjenica je da u prosjeku treba 12 j.s. za jedno živorođeno dijete. "Matematika" je tu vrlo jasna i nemilosrdna... 

Od npr. 9 dobivenih j.s. oko 30% se jednostavno ne oplodi, 6,3 zametaka dobiješ i samo pola ih dođe do faze blastociste, dakle peti dan od oplodnje te dočeka u prosjeku tek 3,15 zametaka. Od tih zametaka će se tek 30% uspjeti implantirati, dakle manje od 1 zametka u prosjeku, i od onih implantiranih zametaka koji daju kliničku trudnću nažalost 20% ne završi živorođenim djetetom. 


Eto zašto prirodni ciklus u kojem se dobije možda 1 a često niti jedna j.s. nisu toliko uspješni, ali djece iz prirodnjaka ima i hvala Bogu i Svemiru na tome... i sretno Korina, možda tebi prirodnjak baš upali. Kužim Rijeku da je morala zbog mjesečne kvote ići na prirodnjak, ali ako ti ovaj prirodnjak ne upali - ravno na stimulaciju...  i onda se izborite za vaša prava... ne dajte se omesti  :Smile: 


E sad,ako imaš ok rezervu jajnika i ok reagiraš na stimulaciju trebala bi dobiti između 7-15 jajnih stanica. Ako se u Rijeci izboriš za oplodnju svih dobivenih jajnih stanica (odnosno bar do zakonskog minimuma) i ovdje OPREZ jer profesorica u Rijeci voli kad se već dobije 10 ili 12 j.s. ići samo s dijelom dobivenih jajnih stanica u proces oplodnje, ostatak uvjeri pacijentice da idu kako neoplođene jajne stanice na zamrzavanje, što izravno ima negativnog utjecaja na uspješnost, ne znam zašto to radi.. bilo je već govora ovdje o tome), onda se izbori  za to da ti oplode sve dobivene j.s. a ne samo dio.... Profesorica se čini da koristi razne trikove kako bi uvjerila pacijentice na oplodnju samo dijela dobivenih j.s. inzistirajte na oplodnji svih j.s. - to je vaše pravo. 

Sretno i obradujte nas lijepim vijestima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sarah777

Ima li kakvih desavanja ovdje? 
Evo ja sutra ujutro pravac cekaona na drugu po redu folikulometriju.
1.mi je bila u subotu ujutro pa da me ne maltretira svaki dan da dolazim mi je rekla nek dodjem u utorak tj sutra. Nadam se da ce ovaj tjedan biti punkcija jer nemamo puno vremena... 

Pitanje...kako ispada ta punkcija? Cca koji dan naspram predvidjene ovulacije? Bude punkcija koji dan ranije pretpostavljam ili...?

----------


## Hay123

> Ima li kakvih desavanja ovdje? 
> Evo ja sutra ujutro pravac cekaona na drugu po redu folikulometriju.
> 1.mi je bila u subotu ujutro pa da me ne maltretira svaki dan da dolazim mi je rekla nek dodjem u utorak tj sutra. Nadam se da ce ovaj tjedan biti punkcija jer nemamo puno vremena... 
> 
> Pitanje...kako ispada ta punkcija? Cca koji dan naspram predvidjene ovulacije? Bude punkcija koji dan ranije pretpostavljam ili...?


Draga Sarah,
meni obicno kad mi folikul dodje na velicinu 18,19mm to bude svakako dva dana prije ovulacije kazu da krece stoperica i nakon 2 dana od tad bude punkcija ako u medjuvremenu nije puknuo folikul tj ako ga uspiju uhvatiti.

----------


## Sarah777

Vidjet cemo sta ce dr.sutra rec... ali blizi se i taj dan  :Smile: )

----------


## Hay123

Sarah jesi bila na punkciji?

----------


## Sarah777

Ne jos... u utorak opet moram doc na folikulometriju.  Nije jos naraslo kako treba. 
A to je zadnji dan da mozemo nesto napravit jer u srijedu mi dragi odlazi...  
Vidjet cemo sta ce rec dr sutra ujutro. 
Jer ako to ne napravimo tako onda moramo cekat 10.mj.... jer mog nema u 7.mj, onda kad bude tu onda kbc ne radi u 8.mj jer su na godisnjima..onda mog nema u 9mj opet i tek kad se vrati tj u 10.mj mozemo opet u proces...

----------


## Sarah777

...vjerojatno cemo zaledit sjeme ako mi ne budu radili punkciju sutra. Pa da mozemo odraditi makar ovaj proces kad smo vec dosli do ovdje....

----------


## Hay123

Jasno, najbolje tako da vam zalede i onda ti mozes neovisno o njemu! Bas sam ti to htjela napisati! 
Ja bi znala danima dolazit na te folikulometrije i sporo mi to islo do pred samu ovulaciju kad naglo pocne rasti!

----------


## Sarah777

Da istina... al pitanje je obzirom na njegovu dijagnozu pa plus ledjenje...hoce li biti koji dobar kandidat u uzorku... nadam se da hoce..

----------


## Hay123

Dovoljno je da nađu jednoga ali vrijednoga ps ce ga ubrizgati ICSI metodom kako su i nama.

----------


## Sarah777

Time se i ja vodim  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

RODA je od HZZO-a dobila podatke o broju postupaka koje su KBC Rijeka i druga dva KBC-a fakturirali prema HZZO-u. 
Podaci potvrđuju kako KBC Rijeka izrazito učestalo zamrzava jajne stanice i HZZO-u ispostavlja fakture za obavljanje sekundarnih IVF/ICSI postupaka.

Od 2015. do 2017. *KBC Rijeka* fakturirala je *953 stimulirana postupka i 407 sekundarnih IVF/ICSI* postupaka (2015. bilo je 120 sekundarnih postupaka, 2016. 122, a 2017. čak 165)!

Za usporedbu, u tom razdoblju *KBC Zagreb (Petrova)* fakturirao je ukupno *1358 stimuliranih postupaka i 231 sekundarni postupak*, a *KBC Sestre milosrdnice (Vinogradska)* *1133 stimulirana i 8 sekundarnih postupaka.*

https://www.facebook.com/60541169619...3410581732923/

----------


## Korina2010

Da li je neka od vas imala "freeze all" proceduru nakon punkcije? Imala sam puno stanica i prijetila mi je hiperstimulacija pa je doktor rekao da se jajnici moraju odmoriti.

----------


## Hay123

Korina, da i kod mene je bilo tako. Na jesen smo ubacivali a u svibnju je bila hiperstimulacija.

----------


## Korina2010

> Korina, da i kod mene je bilo tako. Na jesen smo ubacivali a u svibnju je bila hiperstimulacija.


Onda taj FET na jesen nije bio uspješan ili?
Malo sam čitala tvoje postove da povežem priču, ali nisam sigurna jesam li sve skužila  :Smile:  
Ti si imala i smrznute embrije (ili blastice?) i smrznute stanice? A dijagnoza je samo loš spermiogram?

----------


## Hay123

Da, dobro si popratila. Fet na jesen nije bio uspjesan. Ali to nista ne znaci da tebi nece biti! Imala sam na kraju samo dvije zaleđene blastice. Koliko ste vi toga zaledili?

----------


## Hay123

Korina, jeste li pokusali barem malo popraviti  nalaz spermiograma? MM je neko vrijeme pio Profertil pa mu se ipak nesto nalaz popravio!

----------


## Korina2010

> Da, dobro si popratila. Fet na jesen nije bio uspjesan. Ali to nista ne znaci da tebi nece biti! Imala sam na kraju samo dvije zaleđene blastice. Koliko ste vi toga zaledili?


Ne znam jer sam tek jučer bila na punkciji. Samo su rekli da imam 16 stanica...Rekli su mi da dođem 28.6. na pregled i konzultacije. Tek tada ću saznati jesu li se oplodile, koliko ih se oplodilo i koliko su embrija ili blastica uopće smrznuli. Meni je KBC RIJEKA stvarno ok, ali ne razumijem to da ne smijemo ništa znati prije nekog termina kojega oni odrede. Pazi, to je 7 dana nakon punkcije...tek tada ću znati na čemu sam...

----------


## Korina2010

> Korina, jeste li pokusali barem malo popraviti  nalaz spermiograma? MM je neko vrijeme pio Profertil pa mu se ipak nesto nalaz popravio!


Probao je on svašta...to mu je oduvijek bilo tako. Nepopravljivo je. Samo oscilira od jako lošeg do lošeg. Mjesečno se trošilo i po 2000 kn na suplemente pa ništa. Kod nekog je jednostavno tako.

----------


## Hay123

> Ne znam jer sam tek jučer bila na punkciji. Samo su rekli da imam 16 stanica...Rekli su mi da dođem 28.6. na pregled i konzultacije. Tek tada ću saznati jesu li se oplodile, koliko ih se oplodilo i koliko su embrija ili blastica uopće smrznuli. Meni je KBC RIJEKA stvarno ok, ali ne razumijem to da ne smijemo ništa znati prije nekog termina kojega oni odrede. Pazi, to je 7 dana nakon punkcije...tek tada ću znati na čemu sam...


Da, oni ce sad pet dana pratiti i pustit ce ih sve da idu do blastice pretpostavljam i zaledit ce blastice koliko ih ostane.  Ajde super ce ti to bit! Nista se ne brini! Neke klinike unatoc opasnosti od hipera ubace embrije u istom ciklusu jer kao tada zna bit dobra maternica za implantaciju. Vidim da su tebi predlozili isto kao i meni zaledjivanje svega sto ostane. Velike su sanse za uspjeh kad budes imala fet blastica!

----------


## Korina2010

> Da, oni ce sad pet dana pratiti i pustit ce ih sve da idu do blastice pretpostavljam i zaledit ce blastice koliko ih ostane.  Ajde super ce ti to bit! Nista se ne brini! Neke klinike unatoc opasnosti od hipera ubace embrije u istom ciklusu jer kao tada zna bit dobra maternica za implantaciju. Vidim da su tebi predlozili isto kao i meni zaledjivanje svega sto ostane. Velike su sanse za uspjeh kad budes imala fet blastica!


...nadam se da će uspjeti... 

Bez obzira što su išli na "freeze all", zanima me zašto me nisu zvali da dođem u utorak (tada će biti 5. dan od punkcije) nego u četvrtak (7. dan od punkcije). Znatiželjna sam...

Zašto tebi ipak nije uspjelo?

----------


## Hay123

Da, drugi put svakako pitaj sve sto te zanima.
Pa pitanje zasto se implantacija ne dogodi mislim da ni lijecnici nemaju odgovor. Moze bit da je embrij prestao s razvojem, mozda sluznica nije bila dobra, mozda nesto trece... 
Meni se pojavio polip nakon hipera tako da pretpostavljam da je to bio razlog zasto nije uspjelo!
Drzim fige da zamrznete sto vise embrija!!!

----------


## Inesz

Korina, ako možeš otiđi na odjel sutra i pitaj kakvo je stanje. Jesi u papirima potpisala da želiš oplodnju 12 js?

----------


## Korina2010

> Korina, ako možeš otiđi na odjel sutra i pitaj kakvo je stanje. Jesi u papirima potpisala da želiš oplodnju 12 js?


Potpisala sam papire, ali nigdje nisam upisivala broj jer mi je sestra rekla da nije važno, da ću se dogovoriti sa svojim doktorom kasnije (papire sam predala na prvoj folikulometriji). Na kraju nitko više nije spominjao te papire, a doktor je ionako sam rekao da idemo na "freeze all". Ja vjerujem da oni idu u našu korist i vjerujem da su one loše priče koje slušamo o KBC RI ipak izuzetci, a ne pravilo... I hope so...  :Wink:

----------


## Inesz

Potpisala si papire i nisi ispunila, upisala ono što si trebala u njih?! Ostavila si prszno, potpisala bianco papir?

----------


## jejja

Korina ja ti drzim fige da oplode max broj dozvoljen zakonom, iako se nekako bojim s obzirom da se svasta desava. Na vrh svega toga sto se u RI na humanoj nista ne sazna do samog transfera tj evo ti ces tek 7 dan saznati koliko su ih uopce stavili u oplodnju, koliko su js zamrznuli, koliko je blastica... 
Cure, nikako, ali nikako ne potpisujte prazne obrasce, tako nesto nigdje ne bi ucinile zar ne? Pa zasto onda to raditi na papiru koji je mozda presudan za rodjenje vaseg djeteta danas sutra.. Uspjesnost trudnoce iz zamrznutih js je neusporedivo manja nego iz zamrznutih embrija.. cak ni ovaj dozvoljeni max od 12js vam ne garantira da cete uspjeti.. Meni je za prvo dijete trebalo 18 oplodjenih js..

----------


## SuncicaRijeka

Cure veliki pozzzz iz Rijeke

----------


## Korina2010

Drage curke,

još dan i pol' pa ću saznati što je bilo s mojim stanicama  :Smile:  
Vjerujem da će sve biti OK. Da nikakva papirologija neće utjecati na ishod ovog ciklusa tj. postupka.

Da vas pitam... Znam da u Rijeci na humanoj ne rade u 8. mjesecu, ali me zanima jel' to baš CIJELI 8. mjesec kao striktno od 1.8 do 31.8.? Ili ipak ima nekoga od osoblja i doktora pred kraj mjeseca? 

Btw, danas mi je 6. dan od punkcije i već sam dobila menstruaciju. To je OK? Jedna cura s kojom se dopisujem mi je rekla da je to normalno pa samo da čujem više mišljenja.

----------


## Hay123

Da, obicno ti se skrati ciklus i M ti ranije dodje nakon stimulacije.
Sto se tice godisnjih, ne znam tocno kada se vracaju, ali uvijek navodno imaju kolektivni g.o. kroz cijeli 8.mjesec.
Saljem ti pozitivne vibre da ti kazu da imas dosta eskimića!!!

----------


## Korina2010

> Da, obicno ti se skrati ciklus i M ti ranije dodje nakon stimulacije.
> Sto se tice godisnjih, ne znam tocno kada se vracaju, ali uvijek navodno imaju kolektivni g.o. kroz cijeli 8.mjesec.
> Saljem ti pozitivne vibre da ti kazu da imas dosta eskimića!!!


Hvala na odgovoru i na dobrim željama!  :Smile:  A iduća menga bi trebala doći uobičajeno? Npr. nakon 26 dana ako su mi ranije bili takvi ciklusi?

----------


## Hay123

Meni je sljedeci ciklus trajao duze nego uobicajeno i onda je nastavilo uobicajeno!

----------


## Korina2010

> Meni je sljedeci ciklus trajao duze nego uobicajeno i onda je nastavilo uobicajeno!


Aha...ok...tnx!  :Smile: 

E, gledam danas onu blesavu emisiju "Keeping up with the Kardashians" i ona njena sestra...ne znam kako se zove...je išla kod MPO doktora na konzultacije da bi izvadila jajne stanice i zamrznula ih ako će u kasnijim godinama htjeti imati još djece (sad valjda ima 38 godina). I uglavnom, mislim si ja "pa šta ne zna ona statistiku uspješnosti odmrzavanja jajnih stanica?!" I onda je još rekla da ne bi ona trovala tijelo s hormonima, ona bi prirodno. Govori joj doktor "Oš da te bodem jednom mjesečno 15 puta pa će bit prirodno il' ćeš da to riješimo odjednom uz tjedan dana hormona?" Hahaha! Baš sam se nasmijala. Princezica ne bi hormone. BTW doktor nije spominjao rizik da joj te stanice možda i neće preživjeti odmrzavanje. Možda jer se prezivaju Kardashian.  :Laughing:

----------


## AriAnna

> Drage curke,
> 
> još dan i pol' pa ću saznati što je bilo s mojim stanicama  
> Vjerujem da će sve biti OK. Da nikakva papirologija neće utjecati na ishod ovog ciklusa tj. postupka.
> 
> Da vas pitam... Znam da u Rijeci na humanoj ne rade u 8. mjesecu, ali me zanima jel' to baš CIJELI 8. mjesec kao striktno od 1.8 do 31.8.? Ili ipak ima nekoga od osoblja i doktora pred kraj mjeseca? 
> 
> Btw, danas mi je 6. dan od punkcije i već sam dobila menstruaciju. To je OK? Jedna cura s kojom se dopisujem mi je rekla da je to normalno pa samo da čujem više mišljenja.


Korina i ja ti zelim da bude sto vise smrzlica [emoji4]
Sto se tice godisnjih, danas sam bas pitala doktora i rekao mi je da od 1.9. startaju raditi normalno. U cekaoni sam ‘nacula’ da u 8.mjesecu rade eventualno neke hitnoce, ali uzmi to s rezervom. 

Inace ja sam u subotu imala trecu inseminaciju u prirodnom ciklusu i sad cekamo.. Ako ne bude uspjesna, onda je plan da u 9.mjesecu idemo s IVF u prirodnom ciklusu. I dalje je misterij zasto do trudnoce ne dolazi jer su nam svi nalazi uredni, ovulacije redovite, itd.

Kako vrijeme i postupci prolaze, to mi se vise cini da igram lutriju, pa se trudim vjerovati da ce jednom i nasi brojevi biti izvuceni..





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Korina2010

> Korina i ja ti zelim da bude sto vise smrzlica [emoji4]
> Sto se tice godisnjih, danas sam bas pitala doktora i rekao mi je da od 1.9. startaju raditi normalno. U cekaoni sam ‘nacula’ da u 8.mjesecu rade eventualno neke hitnoce, ali uzmi to s rezervom. 
> 
> Inace ja sam u subotu imala trecu inseminaciju u prirodnom ciklusu i sad cekamo.. Ako ne bude uspjesna, onda je plan da u 9.mjesecu idemo s IVF u prirodnom ciklusu. I dalje je misterij zasto do trudnoce ne dolazi jer su nam svi nalazi uredni, ovulacije redovite, itd.
> 
> Kako vrijeme i postupci prolaze, to mi se vise cini da igram lutriju, pa se trudim vjerovati da ce jednom i nasi brojevi biti izvuceni..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Draga AriAnna,

imam prijateljicu kod koje je bila jako slična situacija tvojoj i iz trećeg pokušaja inseminacije je ostala trudna. Sad u 8. mjesecu joj je termin za porod. Tako da...eto...možda je baš ovaj tvoj sada dobitni!  :Smile:

----------


## AriAnna

> Draga AriAnna,
> 
> imam prijateljicu kod koje je bila jako slična situacija tvojoj i iz trećeg pokušaja inseminacije je ostala trudna. Sad u 8. mjesecu joj je termin za porod. Tako da...eto...možda je baš ovaj tvoj sada dobitni!


Hvala ti na ohrabrenju  :Smile: 

Naravno da je sve moguce, samo sto izgleda da s vremenom postaje sve teze pozitivno razmisljati. Kod mene je nakon prvog AIH-a doslo do trudnoce, ali bila je biokemijska. Protumacila sam si to kao dobar znak da ipak ima nade, samo treba docekati. 

Javi nam novosti kad saznas, vjerujem da ce biti lijepe  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarah777

Pratim vas curke  :Smile: 
Korina & AriAnna drzim vam fige da budu pozitivni rezultati  :Smile: 

Ja se trudim ne razmisljat o tome kako moram dobit stvari ovaj vikend da mi se ne desi da mi opet kasne jer cu poooluuudit. I kad ih dobijem krecem sa hormonima...
Korina mi je objasnila sve kako ide to bockanje tako da me sad malo manje strah ali uzbudjenje je prisutnk  :Smile:

----------


## Korina2010

> Korina i ja ti zelim da bude sto vise smrzlica [emoji4]
> Sto se tice godisnjih, danas sam bas pitala doktora i rekao mi je da od 1.9. startaju raditi normalno. U cekaoni sam ‘nacula’ da u 8.mjesecu rade eventualno neke hitnoce, ali uzmi to s rezervom. 
> 
> Inace ja sam u subotu imala trecu inseminaciju u prirodnom ciklusu i sad cekamo.. Ako ne bude uspjesna, onda je plan da u 9.mjesecu idemo s IVF u prirodnom ciklusu. I dalje je misterij zasto do trudnoce ne dolazi jer su nam svi nalazi uredni, ovulacije redovite, itd.
> 
> Kako vrijeme i postupci prolaze, to mi se vise cini da igram lutriju, pa se trudim vjerovati da ce jednom i nasi brojevi biti izvuceni..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Draga AriAnna,

imam prijateljicu kod koje je bila jako slična situacija tvojoj i iz trećeg pokušaja inseminacije je ostala trudna. Sad u 8. mjesecu joj je termin za porod. Tako da...eto...možda je baš ovaj tvoj sada dobitni!  :Smile:

----------


## Korina2010

Ne znam kako, ali poduplao mi se post kad sam se logirala. Čiribu čiriba. Uglavnom, sutra je novi dan! Ako je repka pobijedila u sve tri utakmice, onda ćemo i mi njihovim stopama!  :Smile:

----------


## Hay123

Korina, jesi provjerila koliko smrzlića imate?

----------


## SuncicaRijeka

Upravo sad citam postove i stvarno je forum super...
Korina i ja sam znatizeljna...

----------


## Korina2010

> Korina, jesi provjerila koliko smrzlića imate?


Jesam, provjerila sam konačno nakon 7 dugih dana čekanja  :Smile: 

Dakle ovako (malo poduži post ću napisati).... Imala sam 17 stanica (iako su mi nakon punkcije rekli 16, ali valjda su ipak našli još jednu). Od tih 17 stanica bilo je 11 komada zrelih za oplodnju. Od tih 11 stanica, do petog dana preživjelo je 6 komada. Zaključak,* imam 6 smrznutih blastocista* (1+1+1+2+1).  :Very Happy: 
S rezultatom smo zadovoljni smo i ja i doktor pogotovo što je spermiogram bio dosta loš (zapravo najgori do sada, a imamo 4 nalaza spermiograma u zadnjih 5 mjeseci, tj. ovo je bio četvrti sada na oplodnji). Također "teška ologiasthenozoospermia", ali manje od 1 milijuna ih je bilo, dok je ranije ipak bilo puno više od toga... 

I još da nešto kažem... Nitko nije spominjao one papire koje sam potpisivala vezano za broj embrija ili broj stanica (ja na tim papirima nisam ništa ispunila osim naših osobnih podataka: ime, prezime, OIB...,a ostavila sam prazna polja gdje god se spominjela količina). Dakle, kako sam ja shvatila doktora...ti formulari za broj embrija/stanica služe za one žene koje žele MANJE od maximuma oploditi. Oni *uvijek* idu na najveći mogući broj, ali ako neka žena želi (iz možda vjerskih ili bilo kojih drugih svojih razloga) oploditi manje od maximalno dozvoljenih 12 stanica onda će to i napisati i vjerojatno još i naglasiti svom doktoru jer joj je to bitno. Nisam jedini slučaj, imam poznanicu koja je trenutno u čekanju bete, ona je imala isto puno stanica...isto je ostavila prazna ta polja za količinu i također su joj oplodili maximalno koliko je to bilo moguće. 

Čini mi se (možda sam pogrešno zapamtila , ne znam) da sam se jednom dopisivala s jednom curom iz Osijeka i da mi je rekla da oni tamo u KBC Osijek baš nikakve formulare ne moraju ispunjavati, čak ni ono jeste li u bračnoj/izvanbračnoj zajednici, priznavanje očinstva i te stvari...

Poučena svojim iskustvom i iskustvom svoje poznanice mogu sa sigurnošću reći da u KBC-u poštuju zakon. Barem moj doktor, a vjerujem da i ostali tako funkcioniraju. Znam za onaj slučaj o kojemu se piše na Forumu, ali osim tog slučaja ne znam za još ni jedan takav...zato vejrujem da je to bila neka vrlo tužna i pomalo neobična i nepravilna iznimka i da se tako nešto neće ponavljati.

P.S. U 9. mjesecu ću ići na transfer. I nadam se da će biti pozitivan ishod... :Heart:

----------


## Hay123

Korina, super 6 blastica je fantastican rezultat! Budite presretni i uzivajte u ljetu, a na jesen onda dalje puni pozitivne energije!!!

----------


## Korina2010

> Korina, super 6 blastica je fantastican rezultat! Budite presretni i uzivajte u ljetu, a na jesen onda dalje puni pozitivne energije!!!


Hvala Hay123!  :Smile:  Ljeto će biti extra radno, ali pokušat ću se malo i odmoriti u nekim kartkim pauzicama  :Smile:  

Sretno i tebi i svim ostalim forumašicama!

----------


## Kadauna

> Jesam, provjerila sam konačno nakon 7 dugih dana čekanja 
> 
> Dakle ovako (malo poduži post ću napisati).... Imala sam 17 stanica (iako su mi nakon punkcije rekli 16, ali valjda su ipak našli još jednu). Od tih 17 stanica bilo je 11 komada zrelih za oplodnju. Od tih 11 stanica, do petog dana preživjelo je 6 komada. Zaključak,* imam 6 smrznutih blastocista* (1+1+1+2+1). 
> S rezultatom smo zadovoljni smo i ja i doktor pogotovo što je spermiogram bio dosta loš (zapravo najgori do sada, a imamo 4 nalaza spermiograma u zadnjih 5 mjeseci, tj. ovo je bio četvrti sada na oplodnji). Također "teška ologiasthenozoospermia", ali manje od 1 milijuna ih je bilo, dok je ranije ipak bilo puno više od toga... 
> 
> I još da nešto kažem... Nitko nije spominjao one papire koje sam potpisivala vezano za broj embrija ili broj stanica (ja na tim papirima nisam ništa ispunila osim naših osobnih podataka: ime, prezime, OIB...,a ostavila sam prazna polja gdje god se spominjela količina). Dakle, kako sam ja shvatila doktora...ti formulari za broj embrija/stanica služe za one žene koje žele MANJE od maximuma oploditi. Oni *uvijek* idu na najveći mogući broj, ali ako neka žena želi (iz možda vjerskih ili bilo kojih drugih svojih razloga) oploditi manje od maximalno dozvoljenih 12 stanica onda će to i napisati i vjerojatno još i naglasiti svom doktoru jer joj je to bitno. Nisam jedini slučaj, imam poznanicu koja je trenutno u čekanju bete, ona je imala isto puno stanica...isto je ostavila prazna ta polja za količinu i također su joj oplodili maximalno koliko je to bilo moguće. 
> 
> Čini mi se (možda sam pogrešno zapamtila , ne znam) da sam se jednom dopisivala s jednom curom iz Osijeka i da mi je rekla da oni tamo u KBC Osijek baš nikakve formulare ne moraju ispunjavati, čak ni ono jeste li u bračnoj/izvanbračnoj zajednici, priznavanje očinstva i te stvari...
> 
> ...



Korina2010,ovo je super rezultat, 6 blastica uistinu daje nade da se među njima krije vaša bebica ili čak i dvije.... sretno dalje na jesen za FET.I super mi je što zamrzavaju pojedinačno ako ja to tako mogu isčitati (skoro su sve zamrznuli pojedinačno osim ove dvojke  :Smile: )

Ovo što pišeš draga Korina da oni *uvijek* idu na najveći broj j.s. unutar zakonskih okvira je nažalost naprosto neistina, tebe NIJE zapala profesorica koja Bog zna iz kojih razloga gura ovu politiku... i nije to uvijek bilo tako, zašto se ona promijenila u svom stavu, to valjda ona zna... ali dobro je da kod vas nije išla raditi takve bezvezarije ustvari i nije je bilo u vašem postupku, right?

Inesz je nedavno postala ovdje zvanične brojke od HZZO-a kroz par godina, Rijeka ima neusporedivo veliki udio sekundarnih ICSI postupaka, to je dodatni dokaz da oni mnogo postupaka fakturiraju prema HZZO-u s odmrznutim ili pokušajem odmrznutih j.s. Neka takav scenariji nije teben niti tvoju poznanicu pogodio, ali isto tako -neka se piše o tome... šutnjom se još nikada  ništa nije postiglo.....  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

Odlican rezultat, 6 blastica je super. 
Moram K potpisati s velikim X, to sto se na forumu provlacio 1 slucaj ne znaci da se usmenom predajom nije culo za jos njih, a i brojke govore tome u prilog.. M je bio moj lijecnik, prezadovoljna s njim tada, ja nisam imala takvih problema, islo se u oplodnju svih, ali to je bilo 2013god kad se puno stvari drugacije radilo.. onda se nesto izmjenilo na gore, sad se mozda mijenja ponovno na bolje a to zbilja nije zbog sutnje i jer je inace sve po ps-u nego bas zato jer se spominje i proziva.. jer znamo svi, prate nas  tu nasi dragi doktori.. pa pozdrav im ovim putem od mene i moja 2 smrzlica  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> RODA je od HZZO-a dobila podatke o broju postupaka koje su KBC Rijeka i druga dva KBC-a fakturirali prema HZZO-u. 
> Podaci potvrđuju kako KBC Rijeka izrazito učestalo zamrzava jajne stanice i HZZO-u ispostavlja fakture za obavljanje sekundarnih IVF/ICSI postupaka.
> 
> Od 2015. do 2017. *KBC Rijeka* fakturirala je *953 stimulirana postupka i 407 sekundarnih IVF/ICSI* postupaka (2015. bilo je 120 sekundarnih postupaka, 2016. 122, a 2017. čak 165)!
> 
> Za usporedbu, u tom razdoblju *KBC Zagreb (Petrova)* fakturirao je ukupno *1358 stimuliranih postupaka i 231 sekundarni postupak*, a *KBC Sestre milosrdnice (Vinogradska)* *1133 stimulirana i 8 sekundarnih postupaka.*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/60541169619...3410581732923/



HZZO za postupak zamrzavanja jajnih stanica bolnici plati 800 kn, plus za sekundarni postupak - IVF/ICSI sa odmrznutim jajnim stanicama još 2900 kn.

ako se oplode sve dobivene jajne stanice (do 12 najviše) tada bolnica od HZZO-a ne može naplatiti zamzavanje jajnih stanica i sekundarni IVF/ICSI (800 kn + 2900 kn)

ovako, jedan dio jajnih stanica se zamrzne, to se naplati HZZO-u, onda se opet naplati sekundarni IVF/ICSI sa odmrznutim jajnim stanicama i eto dodatne zarade za bolnički odjel.

a izgledi za uspjeh sa zamrzavanjem jajnih stanica? a poštivanje prava pacijenata? a pravo na najbolje moguće liječenje? izgleda da to nije važno kada se neplodnim paovima zamrzavanju jajne stanice koje ne prelaze "zakonski višak".

inače, HZZO nema iskazanu stavku prema kojima bolnicama plaća naknadne transfere odleđenih embrija (FET). bolnica za FET od HZZO-a ne može dobiti niti kunu. 

bolnica od HZZO-a može naplatiti samo 800 kn za zamrzavanje embrija.

FET ne može naplatiti.

FET, zapravo svi FET-ova koji proizlaze iz stimuliranog postupka uračunati su u cijenu stimuliranog postupka od 10 000 kn.

----------


## jejja

Inesz, a koliko je, ako znas, realno trosak sekundarnog?

----------


## Inesz

ne poznam troškovnike embriološkog laba i normative rada embriologa... ali 2900 kn za sekundarni IVF/ICSI plus 800 kn za zamrzavanje jajnih stanica čini mi se pristojan iznos u odnosu na npr. 10 000 kn za stimulirani postupak koji se moraju pokriti troškovi svih postupaka, svih lijekova i na koncu FET-ova

----------


## Inesz

odbrojavanje 

prava tema za slanje podrške, razumijevanja i razmjene informacija o tijeku postupka
 :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam bila nedavno na postupcima i zaboravila sam upisati broj koliko želim da mi oplode j.s. i dr. me podsjetio poslije punkcije da napišem Sve ili 12 kako želim, ali uglavnom treba ispuniti sve podatke ovo što vas nisu pitali bila je slučajnost.

----------


## drama_queen

curke, da nije kakav go na humanoj? zovem već par dana ali mi se niko ne javlja  ...ili da se nije promjenio broj zadnje 2 godine ?

----------


## eryngium

Mislim da su uvijek na go u 8mj i kraj 12mj. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

Prekinimo šutnju!

Punkcije jajnika "na živo", bez upotrebe odgovarajućeg načina otklanjanja boli, 
protivne su suvremenim medicinskim praksama i predstavljaju ozbiljno kršenje dostojanstva žena i prava na zaštitu od nepotrebne boli i patnje.

Lajkajte i pratite Rodinu Fb stranicu:
https://www.facebook.com/PrekinimoSutnjuRoda/

----------


## Inesz

Iako na Odjelu za humanu reprodukciju KBC Rijeka postoje uvjeti za odgovarajući anasteziološki tretaman boli pri aspiraciji folikula, događa se da liječnici o tome ne informiraju pacijentice i da im se punkcija odrađuje "na živo"!

Drage žene, ovo nije normalno, ovako ne treba biti. Nije u redu da vas se izlaže nepotrebnoj patnji i boli prilikom punkcija. Nepotrebno trpljenje, često i vrlo jakih bolova, nije uvjet ni garancija da ćemo nakon IVF-a dobiti dijete.

Vrijeme je da ovo prestane, da bude bolje, da dobijete medicinsku skrb koja je u skladu sa dosezima suvremene medicine 21. stoljeća.

Roda vas poziva da u nekoliko rečenica opišete svoja iskustva punkcije (aspiracije) jajnih stanica "na živo" i pošaljete na adresu: prekinimo.sutnju@roda.hr

ili u inbox Rodine FB stranice Prekinimo šutnju

Anonimnost vaših svjedočanstava je zagarantirana.

Rodina FB stranica Prekinimo šutnju!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Moram reći da sam kad god sam tražila dobila anesteziju u Rijeci, za veći broj folikula dr. sami predlože a za manji ne, no to ne znači da pacijent ne može dobiti. Nije da ih hvalim ali barem su se tu pokazali susretljivi...

----------


## Unadva

I kod mene je bilo tako, imala sam mogućnost izbora.Nisam uzela anesteziju , bilo je samo pet folikula.

----------


## little.me

Pozdrav svima..evo ja sam nova na forumu..pa trebam malo vašu pomoć..2012 sam bila na humanoj u Rijeci..kod dr. Vlašića..obavila više postupaka, ali ništa uspješno..pa sam par godina pauzirala, pa sada evo krećem ponovno, pa me samo zanima kod koga biste preporučile da se prijavim s obzirom da Vlašića nema...tko je sada najpopularniji (najbolji)...  :Smile:

----------


## Hay123

> Pozdrav svima..evo ja sam nova na forumu..pa trebam malo vašu pomoć..2012 sam bila na humanoj u Rijeci..kod dr. Vlašića..obavila više postupaka, ali ništa uspješno..pa sam par godina pauzirala, pa sada evo krećem ponovno, pa me samo zanima kod koga biste preporučile da se prijavim s obzirom da Vlašića nema...tko je sada najpopularniji (najbolji)...


Mislim da uspjeh ne ovisi puno bas o odabiru lijecnika ovdje u Rijeci! Recimo ako si kod jednog lijecnika vrlo cesto te za folikulometriju primi netko drugi a nekad i punkciju i transfer ti ne napravi tvoj lijecnik tako da taj odabir na pocetku ne igra neku presudnu ulogu za uspjeh! Prof Smiljan ti je direktna i bez dlake na jeziku sto je i nije lose ako nisi preosjetljiva! Ne znam tko je najpopularniji sad, ali ja bih ti preporucila ili dr Manestra ili dr Susanj.

----------


## Unadva

Mene isto zanima jel ima netko iskustva sa dr Susanj? Bila mi je ovo ljeto na folikulometriji i nekako mi se baš svidio pristup Sad baš razmišljam preći kod nje.Znam da je važno da su iskreni i direktni, ali ni ne volim baš kad otpišu slučaj unaprijed.

----------


## Hay123

> Mene isto zanima jel ima netko iskustva sa dr Susanj? Bila mi je ovo ljeto na folikulometriji i nekako mi se baš svidio pristup Sad baš razmišljam preći kod nje.Znam da je važno da su iskreni i direktni, ali ni ne volim baš kad otpišu slučaj unaprijed.


Na tvom mjestu ja bih bez razmišljanja izabrala doktoricu Sušanj. 
Meni je zadnji put radila transfer i bila je super ugodna, i rezultat transfera je bio uspjesan!

----------


## Unadva

Krajem mjeseca moram nazvati i tražti ću da me prebace kod nje.Valjda se to može.

----------


## Unadva

Krajem mjeseca moram zvati i traziti ću da me prebace kod nje.Valjda se to može?

----------


## Hay123

> Krajem mjeseca moram zvati i traziti ću da me prebace kod nje.Valjda se to može?


Rekla bi da se mozes bez problema prebaciti kod nje!

----------


## mimmi

Unadva, evo da ti olakšam odluku ako još nisi čvrsto odlučila! Ja sam doktorice Sušanj i stvarno mogu reći sve pozitivno o njoj- draga je, susretljiva, objasni sve šta te zanima, i imam povjerenja u svaku njenu odluku kao liječnice! Doduše, bila sam par puta na fm i kod prof SS i ne mogu reći ništa loše ni za nju- bila je ljubazna i strpljivo sve objasnila, možda je malo direktnija u nastupu pa nekome ko je osjetljiviji to ne odgovara. Tako da odluči sama što ti više odgovara..U svakom slučaju, sretno!

----------


## Unadva

Hvala ti puno na odgovoru,30.11. zovem za se naručiti pa ću tražiti kod nje.

----------


## LaLuna

Drage cure,

nova sam na forumu i friško u ovoj temi. Nisam bila još u nikakvom postupku, samo na konzultacijama i HSSG-u. Zovem ovih dana za naručiti se za dalje, kad kaže sestra 'znate da dr. Manestar odlazi u veljači?' Baš me to rastužilo, jer nismo ni počeli i odmah novi moment. Imate neki savjet kod koga da idem sad na sljedeće konzultacije? Naravno, kako se bliži 40-ta nisam baš u situaciji propuštati prilike, iako znam da je ovo dugotrajno i teško da će se dogoditi čudo... I znam da mogu doći kod bilo koga, bez obzira tko me vodi, ali evo, zanima me vaš savjet.
I hvala unaprijed  :Heart:

----------


## Unadva

> Drage cure,
> 
> nova sam na forumu i friško u ovoj temi. Nisam bila još u nikakvom postupku, samo na konzultacijama i HSSG-u. Zovem ovih dana za naručiti se za dalje, kad kaže sestra 'znate da dr. Manestar odlazi u veljači?' Baš me to rastužilo, jer nismo ni počeli i odmah novi moment. Imate neki savjet kod koga da idem sad na sljedeće konzultacije? Naravno, kako se bliži 40-ta nisam baš u situaciji propuštati prilike, iako znam da je ovo dugotrajno i teško da će se dogoditi čudo... I znam da mogu doći kod bilo koga, bez obzira tko me vodi, ali evo, zanima me vaš savjet.
> I hvala unaprijed


Bok, evo ja sam kod dr Sušanj, meni se čini dobra. A šta netko novi dolazi umjesto njega?

----------


## red pepper

Još je dugo i izdržao tu psihijatriju..Sad će Smilja morati zagrijati stolicu obzirom da je svih potjerala i da joj je ostala još samo ova nova s 2 dana staža.....možda će sad dići Vlastelića iz mirovine iako sumnjam da mu tako nešto treba u životu...u protivnom stvarno ne vidim kako mpo u KBC-u može opstati...

----------


## Argente

Šta, pa odškolovat će se novi. Pa Mane je bio novajlija na početku naše karijere, a bome i Vlašić je vježbao na nekim našima s kave..._Groblja su puna nezamjenjivih_

----------


## Argente

E, a jel se zna gdje ide?

LaLuna, ja bih na tvom mjestu kod Smiljke.
(ili ako si u prilici, privatno)

----------


## Tika71989

Bok cure.. Malo sam na prekide citala ovih dana pa se odlucila pridruzit.. Nadam se da me prihvacate..
Pokusavamo preko 2 godine, mm astenozospermija, ja hypo, hashimoto, gin.mi rekla da su mi jajnici policisticni, ali hormoni su mi ok, o potvrđene folikulometrijama, ali bebe nema. Bila krajem god. na prvim konzultacijama kod dok. M, preporuka hssg te sam napravila briseve (uredni) i sedimentaciju. E sad me zanima dali sedimentacija mora bit stara maksimalno 15 dana ili ce bit ova ok? Također, posto su me samo dodjelili dokt. M nikad nisu ni dali da biram (mada iskreno sjeo mi je na prvu) stvarno mi zao da odlazi. Koga preporucate? Cujem da je profesorica gadna, da joj fali empatije pa se bojim ako joj pripadnem da cu pobjec u suzama. Jos jedno pitanje za hssg, ako je koja od vas bila nedavno ako mi moze opisat kako to ide. Hvala od srca

----------


## Sunshine baby

> Drage cure,
> 
> nova sam na forumu i friško u ovoj temi. Nisam bila još u nikakvom postupku, samo na konzultacijama i HSSG-u. Zovem ovih dana za naručiti se za dalje, kad kaže sestra 'znate da dr. Manestar odlazi u veljači?' Baš me to rastužilo, jer nismo ni počeli i odmah novi moment. Imate neki savjet kod koga da idem sad na sljedeće konzultacije? Naravno, kako se bliži 40-ta nisam baš u situaciji propuštati prilike, iako znam da je ovo dugotrajno i teško da će se dogoditi čudo... I znam da mogu doći kod bilo koga, bez obzira tko me vodi, ali evo, zanima me vaš savjet.
> I hvala unaprijed [emoji813]


LaLuna... obzirom na godine, ja bih išla privatno (moja preporuka je Luči)... ili ako nisi u mogućnosti za opciju privatnika onda kod Škvorca koji ima ugovor s HZZO-om.. 

Poslano sa mog PRA-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## red pepper

svakako, ali treba dočekat da se netko odškoluje...

u Mediku je, a navodno se oni namjeravaju početi isto bavit s mpo pa su njega valjda upecali..

----------


## Argente

Ja bih prije ostala kod Smilje nego išla kod Škvorca.
I jest da se kod nas doktori mijenjaju, ali embriolozi su (koliko ja znam) postojani.

----------


## LaLuna

Hvala cure, idem uskoro na konzultacije da vidimo što i kako dalje.

----------


## Unadva

Argente, jesu li dobri embriolozi na kbc Ri? Nikad nisam baš razmišljala i tome. Mislim na stručnost.

----------


## Argente

Pa sad, nije da sam ja neki ekspert, ali bazirano na mnoštvu glasina  :lool:  moje osobno mišljenje je da su (što se državnog sektora tiče) u vrhu.

----------


## Unadva

Hvala, to sam htjela čuti

----------


## Hay123

> Argente, jesu li dobri embriolozi na kbc Ri? Nikad nisam baš razmišljala i tome. Mislim na stručnost.


Da, i mene to zanima! Trebalo bi pronaci neke podatke o tome, neki statisticki podaci bi trebali postojati!

----------


## Unadva

Da, zapravo uloga embriologa je jako bitna, a o njima zapravo najmanje znamo.

----------


## pak

> Šta, pa odškolovat će se novi. Pa Mane je bio novajlija na početku naše karijere, a bome i Vlašić je vježbao na nekim našima s kave..._Groblja su puna nezamjenjivih_


Brzo se to izrotiralo. Ja sam iz ere Vlašića kada je vježbao a još mlada, tek sam rodila [emoji1]

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## red pepper

> Brzo se to izrotiralo. Ja sam iz ere Vlašića kada je vježbao a još mlada, tek sam rodila [emoji1]
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


mlada si ti ko rosa u podne  :Laughing: 

ja pretpostavljam da ako Medico zaista krene s mpo da će vrbovati i embriologe...

----------


## inča

drage moje...molim Vas za malo više info...
sutra idem u kbc naručit se za razgovor/konzultacije na humanoj i partnera za spermiogram
koliko se čeka? ulaze li svi parovi u postupak ili se to tek utvrđuje? i koliko se, cca, čeka?
puno hvala na odgovorima!

----------


## Hay123

> drage moje...molim Vas za malo više info...
> sutra idem u kbc naručit se za razgovor/konzultacije na humanoj i partnera za spermiogram
> koliko se čeka? ulaze li svi parovi u postupak ili se to tek utvrđuje? i koliko se, cca, čeka?
> puno hvala na odgovorima!


Najbolje je da najprije odes svojem ginekologu da ti da d1 uputnicu za humanu i odmah sve uputnice koje ti trebaju za vadit krv za markere, hormone, treba ti papa test i brisevi cerviksa na bakterije. S tom d1 uputnicom se javi dole na humanu, izaberi lijecnika koji ce te vodit i na konzultacije dolazis jako brzo rekla bi odmah isti tjedan. S tim da nista konkretno ne zapocinjes bez tih nalaza! Spermiogram ce vam odmah biti gotov, tu nema cekanja, samo ce partneru trebat uputnica od doktorice za spermiogram i za markere za hepatitis, hiv.
Sreeetno! Ako te jos nesto zanima moguce da sam zaboravila napisati, pisi!

----------


## LaLuna

Drage cure, da vam se i ja javim s novitetima. Nakon što sam lani obavila prvi pregled i Hsg, krajem 1.mj bila sam na dogovoru za daljnje postupke - i to je bio zadnji put da sam bila kod Manestra. Odlucili smo da ce prvi postupak biti inseminacija. I to smo obavili danas  :Smile:  - 11dan ciklusa. Ništa strašno, ništa više neugodno nego gin. pregled. Dobila i Brevactide. U ponedjeljak pregled. Nisam praznovjerna, ne očekujem čuda, ali razmišljam pozitivno i sva sam nekako happy, ako ništa drugo jer smo krenuli, paaa držite fige  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
Postupak je obavila jako draga specijalizantica Sopta Primorac, pristupačna, lijepo sve objasni i što je meni osobno jako bitno- radi sve s osmijehom i nekako smiruje. Općenito- sve je prošlo nekako ugodno, iako mi je prvi put i tisuće upitnika u glavi... toliko da smo zaboravili donijet uputnicu za spermiogram, ali i to smo riješili...

----------


## LaLuna

Bok
Hssg sam obavila nedavno, dr manestar, mene ništa nije boljelo tijekom postupka- kroz onaj metalni dio ubace nekakav kateter (mislim da je gumeni) i onda ušpricaju nekakvu tekucinu- to malo škaklja, i onda uzv promatraju kuda ta tekućina ide, jesu li jajocosi prohodni. Nakon postupka navečer su počeli bolovi, sve intenzivnije, tako da sam mirovala cijeli vikend. Bolovi su mi bili jači od menstrualnih (a inace nemam bas neke jake). Ja sam si to laički protumačila da je to zbog apsorpcije te tekućine, ali skroz sam zaboravila to napomenut doktoru na sljedećem pregledu. Valjda ću se idući put sjetiti

----------


## Antigravity

Slažem se za specijalizanticu, draga je i sviđa mi se njezin pristup. Bila mi je na folikulometriji i na punkciji (profesorica je radila punkciju). Ali radila mi je transfer pod nadzorom profesorice. Nije bio dobitan postupak nažalost...

Ovaj tjedan je dr. M. došao u ispomoć u KBC, frka im je.. profke nije bilo.
On mi je provjerio folikul, a dr. S. odradila punkciju. Ona mi je isto simpa.

Prije me vodio dr. M. a nakon njegovog odlaska odabrala sam profesoricu, ponajviše zbog njezinog iskustva.

----------


## Hay123

> Slažem se za specijalizanticu, draga je i sviđa mi se njezin pristup. Bila mi je na folikulometriji i na punkciji (profesorica je radila punkciju). Ali radila mi je transfer pod nadzorom profesorice. Nije bio dobitan postupak nažalost...
> 
> Ovaj tjedan je dr. M. došao u ispomoć u KBC, frka im je.. profke nije bilo.
> On mi je provjerio folikul, a dr. S. odradila punkciju. Ona mi je isto simpa.
> 
> Prije me vodio dr. M. a nakon njegovog odlaska odabrala sam profesoricu, ponajviše zbog njezinog iskustva.


Draga Antigravity drago mi je da si zadovoljna s doktoricama! Mene je isto vodio dr M sad cu vidit kod koje cu doktorice preći nisam jos sigurna!
Pretpostavljam da su sada velike gužve na hodniku, uskoro se planiram ponovno vratiti u postupke!

----------


## Antigravity

> Draga Antigravity drago mi je da si zadovoljna s doktoricama! Mene je isto vodio dr M sad cu vidit kod koje cu doktorice preći nisam jos sigurna!
> Pretpostavljam da su sada velike gužve na hodniku, uskoro se planiram ponovno vratiti u postupke!


Tamo je uvijek gužva tako da sam se navikla na to čekanje, nema druge nego prihvatiti to sa što manje nerviranja.  :Cool: 
Ali čak i nije sad neka veća gužva nego prije.

Svejedno ti je na kraju koga odabereš.. Barem tako ja mislim. Evo, iako sam kod profesorice ovaj postupak će mi odraditi druga doktorica. Ali ja sam ok s tim.  :Smile:  Možda mi donese sreću haha.

Tebi želim sretan povratak u postupke i da čim prije ostvariš onaj s plusićem i lijepom betom!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Hay123

> Tamo je uvijek gužva tako da sam se navikla na to čekanje, nema druge nego prihvatiti to sa što manje nerviranja. 
> Ali čak i nije sad neka veća gužva nego prije.
> 
> Svejedno ti je na kraju koga odabereš.. Barem tako ja mislim. Evo, iako sam kod profesorice ovaj postupak će mi odraditi druga doktorica. Ali ja sam ok s tim.  Možda mi donese sreću haha.
> 
> Tebi želim sretan povratak u postupke i da čim prije ostvariš onaj s plusićem i lijepom betom!


Hvala ti! I ja tebi želim puno sreće, treba biti samo strpljiv i uporan sto se nekad cini najteze! Vidim da si u fazi cekanja! Drzim fige da ti brzo vrijeme prođe i da ti ovo bude uspješan postupak! Sto se simptoma tice znas i sama da je pravilo da tu nema pravila tako da nikakav pametan zakljucak o ishodu unaprijed neces moc izvuc!

----------


## Antigravity

Hvala!!! Da, to sa simptomima nema nikakvog smisla na kraju.  :Smile: 

Sretno svima u KBC Ri!

----------


## LaLuna

Hvala, i vama  :Smile: 
Ja sam u međuvremenu prošla jednu inseminaciju, bez uspjeha, ovih dana već idem i na drugu, ništa ne očekujem. A onda u 4.mj. idemo na stimulirani...

----------


## Ladida

Pozdravljam sve vas, predivne žene koje kročite naprijed - samo hrabro!
I ja sam jedna od vas... I potrebna mi je podrška, suosjaćanje, smijeh, pozitiva; a spremna sam to i pružiti

----------


## Antigravity

> Pozdravljam sve vas, predivne žene koje kročite naprijed - samo hrabro!
> I ja sam jedna od vas... I potrebna mi je podrška, suosjaćanje, smijeh, pozitiva; a spremna sam to i pružiti


Dobrodošla!  :Very Happy:  Samo hrabro naprijed! Jesi li već u postupku ili se pripremaš?


Žene, imam općenito pitanjce (tj. više njih  :Grin: ) - gdje vadite krv (betu) i koliko dugo se čeka nalaz? Nalaz stiže kod soc. ginića ili same podižete?
Pretpostavljam da se ide na polikliniku gdje se vade hormoni i sve ostalo. 
Hvala!!

----------


## Ladida

Hvala, Antigravity

----------


## Hay123

> Dobrodošla!  Samo hrabro naprijed! Jesi li već u postupku ili se pripremaš?
> 
> 
> Žene, imam općenito pitanjce (tj. više njih ) - gdje vadite krv (betu) i koliko dugo se čeka nalaz? Nalaz stiže kod soc. ginića ili same podižete?
> Pretpostavljam da se ide na polikliniku gdje se vade hormoni i sve ostalo. 
> Hvala!!


Krv mozes vaditi na poliklinici. Sto se tice podizanja nalaza, on je gotov isti dan ali se sad ne sjecam da li se dodje po njega ili se ide kod ginekologa. Ja sam zadnji put isla vaditi u Medico, izvadila sam u 10h krv i nalaz mi je dosao na mail nakon 2 sata.

Svim trudilicama zelim puuuuno strpljenja! Ja se jos uvijek nadam da se upornost isplati!

----------


## Ladida

Poput tebe, 2. Ivf prirodni ciklus, u iščekivanju bete

----------


## LaLuna

Eto, druga inseminacija prošla, sad čekanje. Zapravo, na prvom pregledu ovih dana malo ću se više informirati o tome što me očekuje dalje... stalno čitam o raznoraznim klomifenima, gonalima, estradiolu... Mislim da se opterećujem bezveze, a opet, ne želim bit totalno neinformirana. U međuvremenu sam izvadila prolaktin, antitijela i AMH, a ono što me još čeka je kontrola tsh, fsh, ft3 i ft4 za pregled kod endokrino dr nakon pojačane terapije eutyroxom zbog nešto povišenog tsh. Nije dosadno  :Smile:  
Cure, sretno svima nama u postupcima, svima koji žele postat roditelji

----------


## Ladida

Cure, zanima me da li su vas slali na vađenje progesterona (humana Ri, ne vaš dr) Ja sam jednom prilikom pitala o tome, međutim dali su mi odgovor da je folikulometrijom utvrđeno da ovuliram i poslije imam žuto tijelo, dakle progesteron je ok. To me baš nije smirilo, obzirom da sam im rekla da imam smeđi iscjedak nekad i više dana prije menstruacije, ali uvijek ga imam (što može bit povezano s manjkom p).
Zanima me i cure koje ste prošle ili ste u postupku prirodnog ivfa, da li ste dobili na dan transfera crinone gel 1x dnevno ili još koji lijek? Kako ste reagirali na taj lijek? 
Sretno svima!

----------


## Hay123

> Cure, zanima me da li su vas slali na vađenje progesterona (humana Ri, ne vaš dr) Ja sam jednom prilikom pitala o tome, međutim dali su mi odgovor da je folikulometrijom utvrđeno da ovuliram i poslije imam žuto tijelo, dakle progesteron je ok. To me baš nije smirilo, obzirom da sam im rekla da imam smeđi iscjedak nekad i više dana prije menstruacije, ali uvijek ga imam (što može bit povezano s manjkom p).
> Zanima me i cure koje ste prošle ili ste u postupku prirodnog ivfa, da li ste dobili na dan transfera crinone gel 1x dnevno ili još koji lijek? Kako ste reagirali na taj lijek? 
> Sretno svima!


Pozdrav Ladida,
ja sam se isto pitala za taj progesteron. Nisu me nikada slali na to pretpostavljam iz razloga jer na dan transfera mi stave crinone koji je progesteron. Crinone si stavljas svaki dan prije spavanja i on te malo uspava, uglavnom cini mi se da od toga cure nisu pisale da imaju nuspojava!
Sretno!

----------


## eryngium

> Cure, zanima me da li su vas slali na vađenje progesterona (humana Ri, ne vaš dr) Ja sam jednom prilikom pitala o tome, međutim dali su mi odgovor da je folikulometrijom utvrđeno da ovuliram i poslije imam žuto tijelo, dakle progesteron je ok. To me baš nije smirilo, obzirom da sam im rekla da imam smeđi iscjedak nekad i više dana prije menstruacije, ali uvijek ga imam (što može bit povezano s manjkom p).
> Zanima me i cure koje ste prošle ili ste u postupku prirodnog ivfa, da li ste dobili na dan transfera crinone gel 1x dnevno ili još koji lijek? Kako ste reagirali na taj lijek? 
> Sretno svima!


Progesteron sam vadila na svoju ruku, par puta. Nisam čula da su nekog ciljano poslali da ga vadi, što naravno, ne znači da i nisu. Al ako ideš na ivf, ionako koristiš progesteron nakon transfera. I obično ga trebaš ponijeti sa sobom na sam dan transfera.
U prirodnom sam dobila samo štopericu i crinone. Niš drugo. Nisam imala nikakve nuspojave osim rozikastog grudvičastog iscjetka.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Antigravity

Prirodni IVF - samo štoperica prije punkcije i Crinone gel svaki dan nakon transfera.

Simptomi oba puta - "menstrualni" grčevi, stalno osjećaj da ću dobit M, temperatura.

1. pokušaj završio padom temperature od 8. dnt, znojenjem po noći, negativnim testovima, spottingom i nastupom prave menge 11. dnt. 

2. pokušaj - dodatni simptomi: ostaci Crinone gela većinom crvenkaste boje, bolne cicke sa strane samo na dodir, temperatura i danas (9
 dnt) iznad 37 i + na digitalnom testu.

Isto inače imam spotting 2-3 dana prije nego nastupi pravo menstrualno krvarenje.

----------


## Hay123

> Prirodni IVF - samo štoperica prije punkcije i Crinone gel svaki dan nakon transfera.
> 
> Simptomi oba puta - "menstrualni" grčevi, stalno osjećaj da ću dobit M, temperatura.
> 
> 1. pokušaj završio padom temperature od 8. dnt, znojenjem po noći, negativnim testovima, spottingom i nastupom prave menge 11. dnt. 
> 
> 2. pokušaj - dodatni simptomi: ostaci Crinone gela većinom crvenkaste boje, bolne cicke sa strane samo na dodir, temperatura i danas (9
>  dnt) iznad 37 i + na digitalnom testu.
> 
> Isto inače imam spotting 2-3 dana prije nego nastupi pravo menstrualno krvarenje.


Uuu bravo! Koja sreća, pa imas plusic vec od 2.pokusaja!!! Juhuuu!!!

----------


## Antigravity

> Uuu bravo! Koja sreća, pa imas plusic vec od 2.pokusaja!!! Juhuuu!!!


Vidjet ćemo što kaže beta.  :Smile:  Brinu me ti konstantni bolovi.  :Undecided:  Ići ću prvo u Medico, vjerojatno u srijedu, a idući tjedan po uputnicu i na polikliniku.

----------


## Ladida

O, da, Antigravity, pa plusić je jako dobar znak. Baš lijepa vijest

----------


## Antigravity

> O, da, Antigravity, pa plusić je jako dobar znak. Baš lijepa vijest


Hvala  :Smile:  Samo neka beta potvrdi da je za ovu fazu ok vrijednost, pa ćemo pomalo dalje...

Ti probaj izdržati još do jutra 11. dnt i onda tek pišnut testić. Navijam za tebe i mrvu!

----------


## Hay123

Pozdrav svima!
Zanima me koju ste doktoricu odabrali da bas vodi dole na Humanoj od kad je dr M otisao? Bas se razmisljam koga sada izabrati....

----------


## Antigravity

Zna li netko može li se dobiti uputnica za betu na humanoj? Moja gin. mi kaže da mi oni trebaju dati, a ne ona.  :Unsure:

----------


## Hay123

> Zna li netko može li se dobiti uputnica za betu na humanoj? Moja gin. mi kaže da mi oni trebaju dati, a ne ona.


Nisam nikada od njih trazila uputnicu nego.od svog ginekologa. Mada s obzirom da imas d1 uputnicu za humanu koja vazi godinu dana onda te kao oni vode pa mozda postoji mogucnost da ti i oni daju. Nazovi ih ili posalji mail.da ne ides bzvz dole!

----------


## Antigravity

Dobila sam info, pa evo ako će pomoći i nekom drugom.
Na dan vađenja bete se prvo ode na humanu po uputnicu. Kad dođe rezultat, liječnik s humane odlučuje što i kako dalje.

----------


## Hay123

> Dobila sam info, pa evo ako će pomoći i nekom drugom.
> Na dan vađenja bete se prvo ode na humanu po uputnicu. Kad dođe rezultat, liječnik s humane odlučuje što i kako dalje.


Hvala ti na informacijama! I sretno u cetvrtak!!!

----------


## Antigravity

> Hvala ti na informacijama! I sretno u cetvrtak!!!


Hvala!!

----------


## vendella

Lijep pozdrav svima, nova sam ovdje, iako vas čitam već neko vrijeme.
U početku smo sa svime pa trenutno imam jedno tehničko pitanje. Za sada smo odradili samo prve konzultacije na kojima smo dobili popis svih pretraga i nalaza koje moramo donijeti. Na tim prvim konzultacijama, s obzirom na nalaze koje sam već imala, odmah smo s doktoricom dogovorili plan da ćemo preskočit inseminacije i odmah krenuti s ivf. Sada sam skupila sve potrebne nalaze i naručena sam za sljedeći pregled i zanima me prvenstveno treba li muž ići sa mnom na taj pregled? Ne znam ni sama što očekivat i treba li on biti na svakom od tih dogovora (zbog posla je malo problem pa da ne traži bezveze ako nije nužno), a ne da mi se telefonski previše gnjavit ako ne moram.

----------


## Antigravity

> Lijep pozdrav svima, nova sam ovdje, iako vas čitam već neko vrijeme.
> U početku smo sa svime pa trenutno imam jedno tehničko pitanje. Za sada smo odradili samo prve konzultacije na kojima smo dobili popis svih pretraga i nalaza koje moramo donijeti. Na tim prvim konzultacijama, s obzirom na nalaze koje sam već imala, odmah smo s doktoricom dogovorili plan da ćemo preskočit inseminacije i odmah krenuti s ivf. Sada sam skupila sve potrebne nalaze i naručena sam za sljedeći pregled i zanima me prvenstveno treba li muž ići sa mnom na taj pregled? Ne znam ni sama što očekivat i treba li on biti na svakom od tih dogovora (zbog posla je malo problem pa da ne traži bezveze ako nije nužno), a ne da mi se telefonski previše gnjavit ako ne moram.


Dobrodošla! 

Sama ideš na preglede i folikulometrije, a muž ti može biti moralna podrška u čekaonici kad/ako može.  :Smile: 
U načelu sve možeš sama obavljati, jedino će on morati doći na dan aspiracije jajnih stanica, ali to će ti sve tamo objasniti kad kreneš u postupak.

Puno sreće i javi nam kako ide.  :Bye:

----------


## MalaZlatokosa

Pozdrav svima. Pac. sam prof.Severinski . Od 2017 god sam u mpo prici .Imam ostvarenu trudnocu iz 1.prirodnog postupka (bez stimulacije)  Sada sam ponovno u postupku .Na pocetku 2.mj.sam bila na stim.sa Klomifenom od 100 mg . 3-8 dc. Imali 6 folikula ,2 pukla ,4,aspirirana i 2 js.  Na dan transfera druga se prestala razvijati.Vracen osmerostanicni .Test 12 dpt. neg.
Sada sam bila u prirodnom bez stimulacije i dobili 1js ,oplodila se i vracen 1 cetverostanicni super kvalitetan bolji od onog prvog  s kojim je ostvarena trudnoca . Sad slijedi cekanje .

----------


## Antigravity

> Pozdrav svima. Pac. sam prof.Severinski . Od 2017 god sam u mpo prici .Imam ostvarenu trudnocu iz 1.prirodnog postupka (bez stimulacije)  Sada sam ponovno u postupku .Na pocetku 2.mj.sam bila na stim.sa Klomifenom od 100 mg . 3-8 dc. Imali 6 folikula ,2 pukla ,4,aspirirana i 2 js.  Na dan transfera druga se prestala razvijati.Vracen osmerostanicni .Test 12 dpt. neg.
> Sada sam bila u prirodnom bez stimulacije i dobili 1js ,oplodila se i vracen 1 cetverostanicni super kvalitetan bolji od onog prvog  s kojim je ostvarena trudnoca . Sad slijedi cekanje .


Neka ti bude veliki plus ovaj put!  :Klap:

----------


## Himalaya

Pozdrav svima, s obzirom da već godinu dana ne dolazi do trudnoće, partner i ja odlučili smo napraviti pretrage. Spermiogram je po riječima liječnika odličan, a moji hormoni su ok osim što je prolaktin neznatno povišen (REf.vr. 496, a meni je 506) Doktor je rekao da se ne daje terapija za to. Šalje me na na pregled na humanu i ne znam što očekivati od tog pregleda. Je li to klasični ginekološki pregled, konzultacije ili kombinacija? Je li potrebno uzeti slobodan dan zbog čekanja na pregled ili se brzo dolazi na red? Hvala vam puno na odgovoru i samo hrabro  :grouphug:

----------


## Antigravity

Ima li netko iskustva s vođenjem trudnoće kod profesorice na humanoj?
Molim ako netko ima bilo kakav info o tome da napiše nešto - puno hvala!

----------


## Sarah777

> Ima li netko iskustva s vođenjem trudnoće kod profesorice na humanoj?
> Molim ako netko ima bilo kakav info o tome da napiše nešto - puno hvala!


Svaka njoj cast al kod nje ne bi ni burek kupila a kamo li vodila trudnocu... 
Bezobraznije stvorenje od nje jos nisam vidjela.

----------


## Hay123

> Pozdrav svima, s obzirom da već godinu dana ne dolazi do trudnoće, partner i ja odlučili smo napraviti pretrage. Spermiogram je po riječima liječnika odličan, a moji hormoni su ok osim što je prolaktin neznatno povišen (REf.vr. 496, a meni je 506) Doktor je rekao da se ne daje terapija za to. Šalje me na na pregled na humanu i ne znam što očekivati od tog pregleda. Je li to klasični ginekološki pregled, konzultacije ili kombinacija? Je li potrebno uzeti slobodan dan zbog čekanja na pregled ili se brzo dolazi na red? Hvala vam puno na odgovoru i samo hrabro


Himalaya, na humanoj ces se dogovoriti za konzultacije s nekom od doktorica koja ce te voditi kroz postupke. Na dan kad dogovoris konzultacije obicno oko 12h ti ne bude neko preveliko cekanje, najkasnije do 13h budes gotova. Uglavnom na temelju svih nalaza krenut cete u neki od postupaka i polako svaki drugi dan pratit ce ti rast folikula i ovulaciju.

----------


## Himalaya

> Himalaya, na humanoj ces se dogovoriti za konzultacije s nekom od doktorica koja ce te voditi kroz postupke. Na dan kad dogovoris konzultacije obicno oko 12h ti ne bude neko preveliko cekanje, najkasnije do 13h budes gotova. Uglavnom na temelju svih nalaza krenut cete u neki od postupaka i polako svaki drugi dan pratit ce ti rast folikula i ovulaciju.


Hvala ti puno na info! Stvarno ste super podrška i izvor informacija!

----------


## Argente

> Ima li netko iskustva s vođenjem trudnoće kod profesorice na humanoj?
> Molim ako netko ima bilo kakav info o tome da napiše nešto - puno hvala!


Ja nemam osobnog iskustva, ali neke moje suvremenice su vodile kod nje trudnoću i mahom su bile zadovoljne.
Ono što se meni činilo kao nice touch, je bilo to da je čak i svoje pacijentice kojima nije vodila trudnoće (nego su prešle kod primarnog) naručivala na po još jedan ekstra pregled u 20 i 30 tt.
Eto, to je bilo prije 5-6 godina, i ne znam je li to radila za svaku ili samo posebne slučajeve, ali to ti je ono što ja znam. Sretno!

----------


## Antigravity

> Ja nemam osobnog iskustva, ali neke moje suvremenice su vodile kod nje trudnoću i mahom su bile zadovoljne.
> Ono što se meni činilo kao nice touch, je bilo to da je čak i svoje pacijentice kojima nije vodila trudnoće (nego su prešle kod primarnog) naručivala na po još jedan ekstra pregled u 20 i 30 tt.
> Eto, to je bilo prije 5-6 godina, i ne znam je li to radila za svaku ili samo posebne slučajeve, ali to ti je ono što ja znam. Sretno!


Puno hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## vendella

Antigravity hvala na odgovoru na moj upit pred koji tjedan.
Kod mene se sve nekako brzo odigralo u doslovno tjedan dana. Pred točno tjedan dana sam imala druge konzultacije s nalazima koje smo prikupili, a danas evo već transfer. Ispalo je da sam na konzultacije došla taman u vrijeme da stignemo uhvatit ovaj ciklus. U utorak sam imala punkciju i danas transfer jednog, kako su rekli, vrlo dobrog embrija. Nisam pitala koliko stanični, neću se time sad opterećivati jer ionako nema pravila koliko mi se cini.

Inače, prije sam imala blighted ovum i vanmaternicnu (odstranjen jajovod), a kod  muža astenozoospermija. Ja imam 36, a on 33 godine. 

 Vidim da se dosta često spominje stanje bete 14dnt i slično, a meni je rečeno da betu vadim 3 tjedna nakon transfera (naravno ako ne dobijem menstruaciju do tad). To idete na svoju inicijativu ranije ili su različite preporuke kad vaditi?

----------


## vendella

Antigravity hvala na odgovoru na moj upit pred koji tjedan.
Kod mene se sve nekako brzo odigralo u doslovno tjedan dana. Pred  tjedan dana sam imala druge konzultacije s nalazima koje smo prikupili, a jučer transfer. Ispalo je da sam na konzultacije došla taman u vrijeme da stignemo uhvatit ovaj ciklus. U utorak sam imala punkciju i jučer transfer jednog, kako su rekli, vrlo dobrog embrija. Nisam pitala koliko stanični, neću se time sad opterećivati jer ionako nema pravila koliko mi se čini.

Inače, prije sam imala blighted ovum i vanmaterničnu (odstranjen jajovod), a kod  muža astenozoospermija. Ja imam 36, a on 33 godine. 

 Vidim da se dosta često spominje stanje bete 14dnt i slično, a meni je rečeno da betu vadim 3 tjedna nakon transfera (naravno ako ne dobijem menstruaciju do tad). To idete na svoju inicijativu ranije ili su različite preporuke kad vaditi?

----------


## Antigravity

> Antigravity hvala na odgovoru na moj upit pred koji tjedan.
> Kod mene se sve nekako brzo odigralo u doslovno tjedan dana. Pred  tjedan dana sam imala druge konzultacije s nalazima koje smo prikupili, a jučer transfer. Ispalo je da sam na konzultacije došla taman u vrijeme da stignemo uhvatit ovaj ciklus. U utorak sam imala punkciju i jučer transfer jednog, kako su rekli, vrlo dobrog embrija. Nisam pitala koliko stanični, neću se time sad opterećivati jer ionako nema pravila koliko mi se čini.
> 
> Inače, prije sam imala blighted ovum i vanmaterničnu (odstranjen jajovod), a kod  muža astenozoospermija. Ja imam 36, a on 33 godine. 
> 
>  Vidim da se dosta često spominje stanje bete 14dnt i slično, a meni je rečeno da betu vadim 3 tjedna nakon transfera (naravno ako ne dobijem menstruaciju do tad). To idete na svoju inicijativu ranije ili su različite preporuke kad vaditi?


Bravo, puno sreće ti želim!

Prve dvije bete sam izvadila privatno (Medico) radi svog mira, a "službenu" na datum koji su mi napisali na nalazu. Ali da, ispada oko 3 tjedna nakon transfera.
Po uputnicu za betu sam isla kod njih na humanu prije vađenja krvi. Nalaz bude isti dan oko 13-13:30h kod sestre na humanoj.

----------


## vendella

Hvala na lijepim željama i na odgovoru, tebi čestitke i da sve dalje prođe u najboljem redu!!! 
Ja računam da ako budem sumnjala da je uspješno prošlo probam pitat svog ginekologa uputnicu ranije. No dobro, imam još više od tjedan dana do toga, vidjet ćemo hoće li uopće bit potrebe.

----------


## Antigravity

> Hvala na lijepim željama i na odgovoru, tebi čestitke i da sve dalje prođe u najboljem redu!!! 
> Ja računam da ako budem sumnjala da je uspješno prošlo probam pitat svog ginekologa uputnicu ranije. No dobro, imam još više od tjedan dana do toga, vidjet ćemo hoće li uopće bit potrebe.


Hvala.  :Smile: 

Brzo će to proći i navijam da bude potreba za vađenjem bete!  :Wink: 
Meni moja gin. nije htjela dati uputnicu...
Svakako probaj dobit jer sam čitala da nekim ženama daju njihovi ginekolozi.

Ja sam sebi u glavi otpisala zadnji postupak tako da sam radila test na trudnoću čisto da zaključim i tu priču... na kraju smo se dragi i ja šokirali, baš smo bili izvan sebe :D predobro!

----------


## Himalaya

Bok cure, već 13 dana čekam termin na humanoj. Prije 8 dana javili su mi mailom da će mi se javiti za nekoliko dana s terminom, ali još uvijek čekam. Je li moguće da je to zbog blagdana i 1. maja ili bi bilo dobro da ih malo zvrcnem i vidim što je s terminom?

----------


## Hay123

> Bok cure, već 13 dana čekam termin na humanoj. Prije 8 dana javili su mi mailom da će mi se javiti za nekoliko dana s terminom, ali još uvijek čekam. Je li moguće da je to zbog blagdana i 1. maja ili bi bilo dobro da ih malo zvrcnem i vidim što je s terminom?


Nazovi ih ponovno ili jos bolje posalji mail da ti zakažu termin!

----------


## Himalaya

Hvala Hay123,  dobila sam termin 16.05. kod dr. Sušanj.

----------


## Hay123

> Hvala Hay123,  dobila sam termin 16.05. kod dr. Sušanj.


E tako sam i ja nekih 10 dana cekala za doc na red. Sretno! Ako ti treba koji savjet slobodno piši!

----------


## sandra1234

Pozz cure..ovih dana me ceka punkcija... U stimuluranom sam ciklusu.... Pa me zanimaju iskustva... Ovaj put ce mi raditi pod anestezijom...hvala i sretno svima

----------


## Hay123

> Pozz cure..ovih dana me ceka punkcija... U stimuluranom sam ciklusu.... Pa me zanimaju iskustva... Ovaj put ce mi raditi pod anestezijom...hvala i sretno svima


Bok sandra, nista ne brini pod antestezijom ti je puno bolje jer neces osjetiti nikakve bolove! Brzo se probudis nakon 15minuta, malo odmoris, kazu ti koliko je bilo stanica i pomalo krenes doma. Nakon tri ili pet dana, ovisi o broju stanica koliko.budes imala dolazis na transfer embrija! Sretno!

----------


## MalaZlatokosa

Pozdrav zenskica... Evo da se javim da prošli postupak je bio  bez uspjeha .Danas sam 16.dan ciklusa i počela sam sa Decapeptil   tako 5  dana pa mu pridruzujem  i Menopur   . 15.05.će biti 1.uzv.   s tim da još 3 dana pijem kontracepciju .   Šta Vi mislite o ovom protokolu ?

----------


## natasa_ri

> Nisam nikada od njih trazila uputnicu nego.od svog ginekologa. Mada s obzirom da imas d1 uputnicu za humanu koja vazi godinu dana onda te kao oni vode pa mozda postoji mogucnost da ti i oni daju. Nazovi ih ili posalji mail.da ne ides bzvz dole!


Pozdrav, imam policistične jajnike i loše nalaze spolnih hormona. Trebala bi se naručiti na humanu, ali se nitko ne javlja ne telefon. Može mejl? Ili moram ići osobno? Hvala!

----------


## Hay123

> Pozdrav zenskica... Evo da se javim da prošli postupak je bio  bez uspjeha .Danas sam 16.dan ciklusa i počela sam sa Decapeptil   tako 5  dana pa mu pridruzujem  i Menopur   . 15.05.će biti 1.uzv.   s tim da još 3 dana pijem kontracepciju .   Šta Vi mislite o ovom protokolu ?


Pozdrav Zlatokosa, mozda se javi netko tko se vise razumije u to! Ja kad sam isla na.stimulaciju nisam uzimala kontracepciju nego odmah od 2.dana ciklusa sam krenula s Menopurom.

----------


## vendella

> Pozdrav, imam policistične jajnike i loše nalaze spolnih hormona. Trebala bi se naručiti na humanu, ali se nitko ne javlja ne telefon. Može mejl? Ili moram ići osobno? Hvala!


Može se mailom naručit, treba se poslat mail krajem mjeseca jer na početku mjeseca rade raspored za sljedeći mjesec. Ja sam u tom prvom mailu  poslala skeniranu uputnicu. Telefonski mislim da je najbolje zvat iza 12, neki dan sam iz prve dobila kad sam zvala.

----------


## natasa_ri

> Može se mailom naručit, treba se poslat mail krajem mjeseca jer na početku mjeseca rade raspored za sljedeći mjesec. Ja sam u tom prvom mailu  poslala skeniranu uputnicu. Telefonski mislim da je najbolje zvat iza 12, neki dan sam iz prve dobila kad sam zvala.


A na koji mail?  :Smile:  Ne nalazim nijedan od humane, samo ovaj na stranicama KBC-a - ginekologija@kbc-rijeka.hr? Hvala na informacijama i vremenu.  :Smile:

----------


## Himalaya

> A na koji mail?  Ne nalazim nijedan od humane, samo ovaj na stranicama KBC-a - ginekologija@kbc-rijeka.hr? Hvala na informacijama i vremenu.


ivf@kbc-rijeka.hr Ne čekaš dugo da odgovore, a termin će ti vjerovatno javiti malo kasnije kad naprave raspored za slijedeći mjesec. Ja sam čekala termin 13 dana.

----------


## Himalaya

Bila sam na prvom pregledu kod doktorice i dogovoreno je da ću se naručiti za hssg nakon menstruacije i prikupljenih nalaza. Zvala sam ginekologa da me naruči za briseve, a njegova sestra naručila me tek za 1.7. Na koji način vi podnosite ta čekanja? Nalazi koje sam već prikupila (hormoni, spermiogram) ću opet morat ponoviti jer će proći 6 mjeseci. Mislite li da je ok ako zaobiđem sestru i pokušam privatno dobiti doktora? Znate li privatno gdje mogu uzeti briseve i koja je cijena? Hvala vam

----------


## Hay123

> Bila sam na prvom pregledu kod doktorice i dogovoreno je da ću se naručiti za hssg nakon menstruacije i prikupljenih nalaza. Zvala sam ginekologa da me naruči za briseve, a njegova sestra naručila me tek za 1.7. Na koji način vi podnosite ta čekanja? Nalazi koje sam već prikupila (hormoni, spermiogram) ću opet morat ponoviti jer će proći 6 mjeseci. Mislite li da je ok ako zaobiđem sestru i pokušam privatno dobiti doktora? Znate li privatno gdje mogu uzeti briseve i koja je cijena? Hvala vam


Da, bas nije normalnk to cekanje do 1.7. Mozes ici privatno di god ali mozda ti i oni na humanoj to mogu napraviti, meni su jednom tako jer ako imas d1 upitnicu od svog ginekologa za humanu znaci da pripadas njima i trebali bi ti izvadit briseve da ne cekas i placas privatno bzvz! Hormoni ti vrijede 1 godinu tako da ako imas ne moras se zezat s time!

----------


## Himalaya

U srijedu ću kod sestre i vidjeti što mogu napraviti, a ako ne dobijem neki korektan savjet, nazvat ću ginekologa na njegov broj i zamoliti ga da me uputi za dalje. Doktorica i sestre na humanoj su zaista bile super prema meni što me ohrabrilo. Hvala na savjetima.

----------


## Antigravity

> Da, bas nije normalnk to cekanje do 1.7. Mozes ici privatno di god ali mozda ti i oni na humanoj to mogu napraviti, meni su jednom tako jer ako imas d1 upitnicu od svog ginekologa za humanu znaci da pripadas njima i trebali bi ti izvadit briseve da ne cekas i placas privatno bzvz! Hormoni ti vrijede 1 godinu tako da ako imas ne moras se zezat s time!


Meni su isto sve na humanoj odradili uz D1 svaki put kad je trebalo u zadnjih godinu i pol (uključujući i te prve briseve, papa testove, interne uputnice za hormone, hiv, hep)...baš sve što je trebalo, dr. Manestar je odradio/napisao, a nakon njega profesorica...

Tako da je i moj savjet Himalayi da ne gubi vrijeme i zamoli na humanoj da se odradi sve što treba.

----------


## Himalaya

> Meni su isto sve na humanoj odradili uz D1 svaki put kad je trebalo u zadnjih godinu i pol (uključujući i te prve briseve, papa testove, interne uputnice za hormone, hiv, hep)...baš sve što je trebalo, dr. Manestar je odradio/napisao, a nakon njega profesorica...
> 
> Tako da je i moj savjet Himalayi da ne gubi vrijeme i zamoli na humanoj da se odradi sve što treba.


Nazvat ću danas humanu i vidjeti što mogu učiniti. Hvala vam na savjetu!

----------


## Antigravity

> Nazvat ću danas humanu i vidjeti što mogu učiniti. Hvala vam na savjetu!


Sretno i nadam se da ti neće raditi probleme.  :Smile:  Javi nam kako je prošlo.

----------


## Himalaya

> Sretno i nadam se da ti neće raditi probleme.  Javi nam kako je prošlo.


Cure javljam da će me primiti na humanoj i uzeti briseve. Sestra je bila puna razumijevanja i išla je pitati doktoricu koja se složila s time. Sutra idem po D1 uputnicu i šaljem njima. Hvala vam puno jer poznavajući sebe čekala bih srpanj  :Heart:

----------


## Antigravity

> Cure javljam da će me primiti na humanoj i uzeti briseve. Sestra je bila puna razumijevanja i išla je pitati doktoricu koja se složila s time. Sutra idem po D1 uputnicu i šaljem njima. Hvala vam puno jer poznavajući sebe čekala bih srpanj


Bravo, baš mi je drago!  :Love:

----------


## Kadauna

Drage naše Riječanke  :Smile:  i ostale cure koje se liječe na Kvarneru,

jeste li primjetile neke razlike u tretmanu i liječenju nakon 01. travnja 2019? 

Naime, HZZO je ipak promijenio nešto i sad postupci npr. stimulirani IVF postupak (standardna stimulacija odnosno puna) ima cijenu od 6718 kuna, u to uračunato je samo postupak i ono što njemu pripada kao dnevna bolnica, prvi i svi ostali kontrolni pregledi specijalista, ultrazvučno praćenje (folikulometrija), anestezija, hormonalna dijagnostička obrada i ostale postupci tijekom ciklusa). Uključeni su svi troškovi materijala i lijekova *osim lijeka za stimulaciju ovulacije i** NE uključuje za kriopohranu. 
Ovo bi trebalo odnosno moglo značiti jače stimulacije (jer nema više financijskih ograničenja od ranije) , oplodnju svih 12 dobivenih jajnih stanica (i na tome inzistirajte) i kriopohranu zametaka ukoliko ih ostane za kriopohranu. 
Kriopohrana ima zasebnu cijenu i ta iznosi: 2082 kune (2 zametka po nosaču).
Lijekovi uopće nisu  ovoj cijeni i oni se plaćaju po potrošnji. 
Ovo miriši na potencijalno poboljšanje uvjeta liječenja kao i poboljšanje krajnjih rezultata = veći postotak uspješnih trudnoća i poroda (živorođene djece) iz započetog postupka. 
*

----------


## Himalaya

Znate li možda kad idu na godišnji na humanoj? Konkretno pitam za doktoricu Šepić,ali pretpostavljam da svi idu u isto vrijeme. Hvala

----------


## Hay123

> Znate li možda kad idu na godišnji na humanoj? Konkretno pitam za doktoricu Šepić,ali pretpostavljam da svi idu u isto vrijeme. Hvala


Svi idu s krajem 7.mjeseca. Znaci ako ides sada stignes jos u 7.mjesecu na postupak.

----------


## Himalaya

> Svi idu s krajem 7.mjeseca. Znaci ako ides sada stignes jos u 7.mjesecu na postupak.


Taman sam na knap. Čekam M pa onda na hsg. M bi trebala doći za 15 do 20 dana. Hvala Hay!

----------


## Hay123

> Taman sam na knap. Čekam M pa onda na hsg. M bi trebala doći za 15 do 20 dana. Hvala Hay!


Nema problema, mi cemo nadam se stic u 7.mjesecu ako se nesto dodatno ne zakomplicira, s tim se nikad ne zna!

----------


## Antigravity

> Nema problema, mi cemo nadam se stic u 7.mjesecu ako se nesto dodatno ne zakomplicira, s tim se nikad ne zna!


To je živa istina... Zaista se nadam da vam neće doći do nikakvih poteškoća.  :fige: 

Mene je katkad izluđivalo kad bi se iskompliciralo..nikako u postupak godinu i nešto, ma uvijek neki problem.  :gaah: 
Dobro je ispalo na kraju, strpljen-spašen.  :Smile: 

Btw. prof. mi je potvrdila da ih nema u 8. mjesecu, tako da sretno svima koji "love" postupke i pretrage u srpnju!

----------


## Himalaya

Cure, gdje podižem nalaz za bakteriološke briseve? Kod svog ginekologa ili na humanoj? Radila ih je doktorica na humanoj. Nije mi ništa rekla o nalazima već samo da se javim kad dobijem menstruaciju. Hvala

----------


## Hay123

Nista se ne brini, doci ce njima nalaz na humanoj na kompjuter. Tako da vjerujem kad sljedeci put dodjes dole nalaz ce vec bit tamo!

----------


## Luli29

Pozdrav cure, da li znate kada doktori pocinju sa radom u kbc-u? Znam da su na godisnjem 8. mjesec ali ne znam ksda se vracaju. Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Luli29

Pozdrav cure, da li znate kada se doktori vracaju sa godisnjeg? Hvala

----------


## Hay123

Sljedeci tjedan su vec tamo!  :Yes:

----------


## Luli29

Hvala puno  :Smile:

----------


## melanija&

Pozdrav svima, zanima me što točno piše u formularu koji se potpisuje kao dokaz da ste u izvanbračnoj zajednici kako bi mogli na potpomognutu oplodnju. Zna li netko?

----------


## Luli29

Da li netko mozda zna - ako vadim krv i urin na mlaci na zavodu, da li salju nalaze na mail ili ih samo salju doktoru?

----------


## Luli29

Da li netko zna - kada se vadi krv na mlaci (na zavodu) da li salju nalaze na mail ili moras doci po njih?

----------


## Ivana2018

Moraš naglasiti da želiš nalaze na mali i onda ti daju obrazac koji ispuniš i dobiješ nalaze na mail

----------


## Luli29

Bila sam i pitala ali rekli su mi da ne salju na mail nego da mogu doci po njih i da ce doci i kod mog doktora

----------


## Himalaya

Nisam stigla na hsg u srpnju te ću najvjerojatnije tek krajem rujna ili početkom listopada. Ovisno kad M dođe. Brine me da ću morati ponoviti nalaze. Svi nalazi su iz lipnja (cervikalni brisevi, papa i sedimentacija krvi). Postoji li negdje popis "trajanja" nalaza? Hvala

----------


## Hay123

Bok bok! Brisevi su ti vazeci 6mjeseci a papa godinu dana. To sam sigurna, a za ostalo ne znam tocno!
Sretno!

----------


## Himalaya

> Bok bok! Brisevi su ti vazeci 6mjeseci a papa godinu dana. To sam sigurna, a za ostalo ne znam tocno!
> Sretno!


Odlično! Hvala

----------


## Antigravity

Bakteriološki brisevi cerviksa - ne stariji od 3 mjeseca. Ostalo 6 mjeseci i PAPA godinu dana.

Upravo sam našla papir s listom pretraga, ali ne znam ako se što mijenjalo u međuvremenu.

----------


## Himalaya

hmm u tom slučaju sam "na knap". Poslala sam upit mailom pa ćemo vidjeti. Hvala

----------


## Himalaya

Bakteriološki 3 mjeseca, sedimentacija krvi 15 dana i papa godinu dana kažu na humanoj.

----------


## ALPE

Pozdrav cure. Nakon 1,5g.neuspijelih  pokušaja začeća muž i ja smo odlucili vidjeti u cemu je stvar. Svi rezultati su bili skolski dobri ali do trudnoce nikako. Prosla HSG, jajovodi super progodbi. Slj. tjedan nakon sto dobijem m.startam sa pikanjem i poslije sa folikulometrijom. Koja su Vasa iskustva što se tiče boli kod aspiracije? Inace sam u postupku kod dr.Sušanj. Hvala

----------


## Himalaya

> Pozdrav cure. Nakon 1,5g.neuspijelih  pokušaja začeća muž i ja smo odlucili vidjeti u cemu je stvar. Svi rezultati su bili skolski dobri ali do trudnoce nikako. Prosla HSG, jajovodi super progodbi. Slj. tjedan nakon sto dobijem m.startam sa pikanjem i poslije sa folikulometrijom. Koja su Vasa iskustva što se tiče boli kod aspiracije? Inace sam u postupku kod dr.Sušanj. Hvala


Pozdrav Alpe i da što prije ugledaš plusić. Koliko imaš godina? Ja sam još tri mjeseca na ciljanim odnosima jer je ovulacija utvrđena pa ako se ništa ne uhvati idemo na inseminaciju. Kod mene je problem PCOS.

----------


## Himalaya

Za aspiraciju kažu da nije bolna uz anesteziju. Imaš na forumu dosta postova o tome.

----------


## ALPE

Himalaya imam 37g. Mislim da je doktorica zbog mojih godina predložila odmah IVF.  :Wink:  Nama tj.meni je diagnosticirana idiopatska neplodnost i uopce mi nisu utvrđivali ovulaciju... Pitala sam i doktoricu direktno za bolove kod aspiracije al on diplomatski kaze da je svaka zena razlicita pa mene moze i nemora bolit (sto je i tocno). U svakom slucaju mene je i dalje trta te aspiracije  :scared:

----------


## Luli29

Pozdrav Alpe, ja sam isla pod anestezijom na aspiraciju iako sam imala samo 3 folikula. Mene je bilo uzasno strah i od puno cura sam cula da nikako bez anestezije ne idem ba aspiraciju jer da jako boli. Sve je brzo proslo i sestra mi je rekla da sam bila uspavana 10-15 minuta. Poslije budes malo mamuran ali odmah nesto nakon pojedi i popij. Ja se nisam usudila ici bez anestezije, a sad ovisi od zene do zene koliko trpi bol. U svakom slucaju, sretno!

----------


## Luli29

Isto sam bila kod doktorice Susanj. Sve pohvale za nju!

----------


## Himalaya

U dobrim si rukama što se tiče Dr. Sušanj, a i sestre su super. Sretno i javi kako je prošlo!

----------


## Miki85

Pozdrav svima,
Kako nakon duže od godine dana ne dolazi do trudnoce,moja ginekologica mi je dala uputnicu za humanu s obzirom da imam 34 god i da ne gubim vrijeme.
Imam endometriozu,obavila laparoskopiju u 6mj ali od trudnoce i dalje nista.
E sad kako dalje,trebam se narucit na taj prvi pregled a onda ce mi oni rec sta mi sve treba od nalaza? Imam hormone briseve papu i spermiogram.
Htjela bi bit spremna sa svim nalazima pa ako mi mozete rec sta mi sve treba.
Hvala puno

----------


## Luli29

Krvna grupa i rh faktor od oba partnera, spolne bolesti od oba partnera.. oni kad vas naruce za prvi pregled cete vidjeti sto jos ali mislim da je to to.. taj prvi pregled, odnosno konzultacije su samo dogovor za dalje. Tada ce vam reci sto jos treba te kada cete krenuti sa folikolumetrijom. Sretno!

----------


## Miki85

Luli29 hvala.
Preporucili su mi dr.Sušanj.Sto mislite o njoj,navodno nitko nije velika sreca

----------


## Luli29

Ja sam bila kod dr. Susanj. Bolju i profesionalniju doktoricu nisam mogla pozeljeti. Jednom na pregledu mi je bila profesorica i tako mi se zamjerila da me svaki put bilo strah da li ce mi jos koji put biti. Dosta hvale prof, ja u tom jednom pregledu ne mogu tvrditi da li je ona dobra ili losa, ali njezin pristup prema meni mi se nije svidio. Dr. Susanj treba malo vise vremena dok "potrefi" dijagnozu sto je u ovome sasvim normalna stvar, s obzirom da treba puno pregleda i nalaza da se ustanovi problem, ali meni je prvi ivf bio dobitan. Naravno da to ovisi od zene.do zene, ali njezin pristup prema pacijanticama je zaista profesionalan, a sto je meni uz to bilo bitno jest to da me netko razumije i da ima empatiju jer nije lako sve to skupa prolaziti.. eto, nadam se da sam barem malo pomogla sa svojim islustvom

----------


## Himalaya

Dr. Sušanj je zaista super. Jako topla osoba s puno razumijevanja i vrlo profesionalna. Profesorica je profesorica  :Grin:  Stroga i nekad malo drska, ali odlična doktorica i ako ti dodijele nju neće ti biti žao. I ono što je isto jako važno...sestre su odlične! Moj savjet ti je da što prije pošalješ uputnicu na humanu da ti zakažu termin u 12 mjesecu. Rasporede slažu zadnji tjedan u mjesecu za naredni mjesec. Javi kako je prošlo  :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## Argente

Ja bih radije kod profe.
Ali ja nisam nježna dušica.

Nemoj ni ako si svadljiva  :lool:

----------


## Miki85

Hvala vam cure puno.
Zvala sam ih na telefon pa su mi rekli da im se javim zadnji tjedan u mjesecu i onda im posaljem uputnicu jer nemaju jos raspored za 12mj.
Da li vi mozete odredit termin koji dan vam odgovara ili vam to oni odrede.
Ja pon ne radim,a druge dane sam na poslu do 18h.

----------


## Himalaya

Svako im to napomeni i napiši u e-mailu ako im tako šalješ uputnicu. Meni su jednom izašli u susret i stavili me u termin kad mi je zbog posla odgovaralo. Bilo je jedino bitno da se dani ciklusa poklapaju s tim danom (HSG sam radila). Što se tiče pregleda oni su ti ujutro i nema pravila što se tiče čekanja, ali se ipak pripremi na čekanje  :Cool:   Ako si naručena nakon 11/12 sati onda ide brže jer su već odradili neke zahtjevnije postupke. Nakon konzultacija sve ti nekako ide brzo osim ako te ne potrefe neki godišnji ili nešto slično pa malo čekaš.

----------


## ALPE

Pozdrav cure. Evo da se javim. Proslu nedjelju sam imala punkciju pod OA. Imala 17 js. Nakon 2 sata lezanja isla doma na mirovanje uz dogovor xa se vidimo srijedu za transfet.Sutradan me jos boljelo al nista strasno.utorak se bol jos smanjila al mi je trbuh izgledao ko da sam u 5mj.trudnoce. srijedu sam dosla u bolnicu. 2 zametka i 2 js- ne bas neki rezultat

----------


## Inesz

ALPE,
jei imala transfer?

Kopliko si zrelih jajnih stanica imala za oplodnju? Koliko su ti jajnih stanica oplodili? Jesu li zamrzavali jajne stanice?

----------


## ALPE

Inesz nisam imala transfer na kraju zbog pojave blage hiperstimulacije jajnika. znaci 17 js. od toga od onih 12 zakonom dozvoljenih imala san ukupno 5 jajnih za oplodnju od toga nazalost samo 2 su se uspješno oplodile ali su se prestale dijeliti 5 dan . Od onih 5 viska koje su ostale ciscenjem su dobili 2 vrlo dobre jajne stanice koje smo smrznuli i s kojima krecemo u novi pokušaj čim mi se jajnici oporave i budem imala ovulaciju-po rijecima dr.mozda vec i nakon sljedceg m.ciklusa. Nemorem ni napominjati koliko mi je bilo tesko prihvatiti da nemam niti jednog smrzlica  :Sad:  A bas sam bila pozitivna sto se tice njih (kao ono bar imamo 2 smrzlica za dalje kad ono jucer na konzultacijama dobijem info da su se oba prestala razvijat)..

----------


## Ladida

Pozdrav svima, i ja sam već poduže na mpo u Ri, kod Dr. Sušanj. Pročitala sam zadnjih nekoliko postova, i zapelo mi za oko da Dr. Sušanj treba više ciklusa kako bi "potrefila" u čemu je problem. Ja sam gotovo 3 godine u ovome i još smo u isprobavanje i upitnicima što, kako, zašto? Mislite li da bi Profesorica s malo više iskustva mogla biti od više pomoći u mom nespecificiranom slučaju? I da li je moguće prebaciti se... Nisam nezadovoljna pristupom uopće, ali voljela bih za promjenu čuti nešto sigurnije i konkretnije od Dr. I doživjeti neki pomak  :kettlebell:

----------


## Inesz

> Inesz nisam imala transfer na kraju zbog pojave blage hiperstimulacije jajnika. znaci 17 js. od toga od onih 12 zakonom dozvoljenih imala san ukupno 5 jajnih za oplodnju od toga nazalost samo 2 su se uspješno oplodile ali su se prestale dijeliti 5 dan . Od onih 5 viska koje su ostale ciscenjem su dobili 2 vrlo dobre jajne stanice koje smo smrznuli i s kojima krecemo u novi pokušaj čim mi se jajnici oporave i budem imala ovulaciju-po rijecima dr.mozda vec i nakon sljedceg m.ciklusa. Nemorem ni napominjati koliko mi je bilo tesko prihvatiti da nemam niti jednog smrzlica  A bas sam bila pozitivna sto se tice njih (kao ono bar imamo 2 smrzlica za dalje kad ono jucer na konzultacijama dobijem info da su se oba prestala razvijat)..




Uh... žao mi je.

Ali, ovo zbilja nije dobro. Od 17 jajnih stanica ostati bez ijednog embrija za transfer i imati smrznute 2 jajne stanice.

Nikako mi nije jasno zašto nisu odmah išli na oplodnju svih zrelih jajnih stanica od tih 17 jajnih koje su punktirali?

Zašto su išli smrzavati jajne stanice kad si od 17 punktiranih jajnih stanica imala samo, ako sam te dobro razumjela, 7 zrelih jajnih stanica na kojima se može raditi IVF/ICSI oplodnja. Od tih 7 zrelih jajnih stanica koje si dobila oni su 5 stavili na oplodnju a 2 zamrznuli. 

Rezultat, na žalost, očekivano u skladu sa postupanjem IVF labosa u KBC Rijeka - od 17 jajnih stanica - ovaj neplodni par ostao je bez ijednog embrija za transfer i ima SAMO 2 zamrznute jajne stanice!



Alpe, žao mi je, jako mi je žao, ali ovo je SRAMOTNO što su napravili vam!

----------


## ALPE

Neznam sta da Vam kažem cure. ni ja nisam skuzila logiku. koliko sam ja dobila informaciju oni su oplodili sve dobre jajne stanice. Receno nam je da je bilo puno nekvalitetnih jajnih stanica ...Po meni su trebali odmah od tih 17 izdvojiti one kvalitetne i njih svih oploditi pa bi mozda bilo vise embrija i neki bi se uspio održati i za dalje mozda. neznam..ne mogu tvrditi nista...nisam lijecnik a  kako sam nova u tome nisam dovodila u pitanje rijeci lijecnika ni njihov rad. Nadam se samo da ce od te 2 js nesto uspijet. a a ko ne bit cu spremnija za sljedeci put.

----------


## Antigravity

> Pozdrav svima, i ja sam već poduže na mpo u Ri, kod Dr. Sušanj. Pročitala sam zadnjih nekoliko postova, i zapelo mi za oko da Dr. Sušanj treba više ciklusa kako bi "potrefila" u čemu je problem. Ja sam gotovo 3 godine u ovome i još smo u isprobavanje i upitnicima što, kako, zašto? Mislite li da bi Profesorica s malo više iskustva mogla biti od više pomoći u mom nespecificiranom slučaju? I da li je moguće prebaciti se... Nisam nezadovoljna pristupom uopće, ali voljela bih za promjenu čuti nešto sigurnije i konkretnije od Dr. I doživjeti neki pomak


Draga Ladida, meni je krenulo kad je dr. M otisao odnosno otkad sam kod profesorice. Osim postupaka vodila mi je i trudnoću koja je bila komplicirana od početka do kraja i sve smo izgurali. Dosta je posvećena slučaju i ima iskustva tako da sve preporuke za nju.

I možeš je pitati štogod, zna biti "nezgodna" ali ne treba to uzimati k srcu. I mislim da se možeš prebaciti kod nje. Samo hrabro naprijed!

Btw. Rodila sam velikog dečka prije 11 dana.  :Smile:

----------


## Ladida

Anty, bas mi je drago da si se javila. Mislila sam na tebe i "čula" si me  :Wink:  probat ću idući put kada se budem naručivali za konzultacije, pitat za nju pa kud puklo. 
Čestitam na dečku... Hvala Bogu da je sve dobro prošlo. Predivna vijest! Uživajte

----------


## Antigravity

> Anty, bas mi je drago da si se javila. Mislila sam na tebe i "čula" si me  probat ću idući put kada se budem naručivali za konzultacije, pitat za nju pa kud puklo. 
> Čestitam na dečku... Hvala Bogu da je sve dobro prošlo. Predivna vijest! Uživajte


Hvala  :Smile:  Mislim da nećeš pogriješiti s profom.
Želim ti od srca da idući bude dobitan postupak, čvrsto vjerujem da će se upornost isplatiti na najljepši mogući način.  :Kiss:

----------


## Miki85

Pozdrav svima,
Da li mi moze netko od vas napisati na koji mail da im posaljem uputnicu za prvi pregled.
Hvala

----------


## AnaB

ivf@kbc-rijeka.hr

----------


## Miki85

AnaB hvala

----------


## Miki85

Da li je neka od vas  kod dr Višnić??

----------


## AnaB

> Da li je neka od vas  kod dr Višnić??


Nisam kod nje, ali je bila na jednoj od mojih inseminacija. Jako je bila razgovorljiva, tražila je sa sondom folikul kao da je skriveno blago (dok su ga drugi dr.sa lakoćom našli) i spekulum je na inseminaciji raširila tako da sam mislila da mi je do mozga došao. Nije mi baš djelovala da barata sa ičime... Mada možda griješim...

----------


## Kadauna

> Da li je neka od vas  kod dr Višnić??


tko je ta dr. Višnić, što ona sad radi u Rijeci na humanoj? Ima li ona subspecijalizaciju?

----------


## Kadauna

> Anty, bas mi je drago da si se javila. Mislila sam na tebe i "čula" si me  probat ću idući put kada se budem naručivali za konzultacije, pitat za nju pa kud puklo. 
> Čestitam na dečku... Hvala Bogu da je sve dobro prošlo. Predivna vijest! Uživajte


kakve su to stimulacije bile,  samo 150 IU/dnevno? Mogu li te pitati koliko godina imaš?

----------


## mimmi

> kakve su to stimulacije bile,  samo 150 IU/dnevno? Mogu li te pitati koliko godina imaš?



Kadauna, zašto kažeš samo 150 IU/dnevno? Misliš da je to malo ili? Ispričavam se što upadam na temu kao padobranac, ali zapeo mi je za oko ovaj tvoj post. I ja se liječim na KBC Rijeka i prije pola godine sam bila u stimuliranom postupku u kojem nisam dobila nijednu stanicu. Ne moram ni pisati koliko me to dotuklo  :Crying or Very sad:   U ciklusu prije stimulacije sam bila na estrofemu od 19dc, a od 2dc sam primala Menopur od 150IU na dan. Na početku sam imala na uzv oko 8 folikula, ali na kraju su na terapiju reagirala samo 2 na jednom jajniku u kojima nije bilo stanice. Sad se spremam nakon nove godine u novi postupak i užasno me strah da se ne bi opet ponovilo da nemam stanica. Dali je moguće da mi je terapija bila preslaba? Kužim da smo sve različite i da doktori ne mogu unaprijediti znati kako će tko reagirati, ali tješim se da mi možda ipak terapija nije odgovara. Inače, AMH mi je niži- vadila sam ga dosada već 3 puta i varira mu vrijednost od 6-8,9 pmoi/l.

----------


## Ladida

Kadauna, pozdrav!
Tako sam dobila i nisam pitala zašto 150. To je zapravo bila i najveća doza od injekcije bemfola koju sam ja dobila (bilo je i manjih doza za namjestiti). Imam 33 godine, i moja dr. Šepić mi uvijek tepa da sam mlada. Ja isto prvi put čujem za dr. Višnić, iako bih se rado prebacila kod profesorice. Kadauna, kako kod tebe stvari stoje? 
Mimi, ne upadaš. Zato smo tu - da pitamo šta god i podijelimo svoja mišljenja  :Smile: 
I ja krećem opet poslije Nove g. Pitam se čime ću se pikat ovog puta, pošto još uvijek nemam dijagnozu do one: nespecificirana neplodnost.

----------


## Kadauna

> Kadauna, pozdrav!
> Tako sam dobila i nisam pitala zašto 150. To je zapravo bila i najveća doza od injekcije bemfola koju sam ja dobila (bilo je i manjih doza za namjestiti). Imam 33 godine, i moja dr. Šepić mi uvijek tepa da sam mlada. Ja isto prvi put čujem za dr. Višnić, iako bih se rado prebacila kod profesorice. Kadauna, kako kod tebe stvari stoje? 
> Mimi, ne upadaš. Zato smo tu - da pitamo šta god i podijelimo svoja mišljenja 
> I ja krećem opet poslije Nove g. Pitam se čime ću se pikat ovog puta, pošto još uvijek nemam dijagnozu do one: nespecificirana neplodnost.


ne znam što je mlado, nekad je to u IVF-u bila žena ispod 30godina, sad je to očito još i 33g. za IVF je istina da nemaš puno godina, ali vrijeme u liječenju neplodnosti nažalost brzo proleti, s iznad 35g tvoje šanse za uspjeh će biti ipak znatno manje. 

Pitam za stimulaciju je vidim u potpisu da si imala 2 stimulacije, koliko si primala u prvoj stimulaciji jedinica gonala i koliko si dobila jajnih stanica i koliko od toga zametaka?
Dobiti 5 jajnih stanica u stimulaciji je ispodprosječno i suboptimalno u tvojim godinama, imajući na umu da treba u prosjeku 12 j.s. kako bi se dobio dovoljan broj zametaka za transfer koji će onda rezultirati s jednim živorođenim djetetom.  Nadam se iskreno da će ti doktorica dati jaču stimulaciju sljedeći put, naravno sve ovisno o tvojoj dijagnozi, ne znam kakvi su ti FSH, LH, AMH? Imate nešto slabiju pokretljivost, rade li zbog toga ICSI ili idu na IVF?

Rijeka je u zadnjih nekoliko godina ima odljev 2 vrlo iskusna liječnika sa subspecijalizacijom, ne znam tko još ima subespecijaizaciju u Rijeci osim profesorice. 

Uz to je Rijeka vrlo očito u zadnjih nekoliko godina išla na štednju u lijekovima i u suboptimalan način liječenja (vidi gore isto se dogodilo s  Alpe), gotovo pod svaku cijenu izbjegavajući "prekobrojne" zametke koji bi onda morali ići u krioprezervaciju za sljedeći transfer sa samrznutim zametkom koji u modernom IVF-u daje jednake šanse za uspjeh kao transfer sa svježim zametkom. Zašto je to Rijeka na taj način radila i radi, to valjda samo oni znaju. Sad kad je HZZO od 04/2019 razdvojio cijenu postupka od lijekova, sad kad svaki MPO centar ima skoro 7000 kuna od HZZO-a za stimulirani postupak plus dodatno za lijekove po potrošnji, plus oko 2000 kuna za zamrzavanje (po maksimalno 2 zametka po nosaču), ne vidim ama baš nikakav razlog za štednju.... 

Ali dajte se pitatje među sobom, 

tko je dobivao kakvu stimulaciju u Rijeci?

Tko je dobio 300 IU/dnevno, tko je dobio 225IU/dnevno? Ima li vas uopće?

Ima li Vas koji ste dobili 18 j.s. ili 15 j.s. iz stimulacije, ima li vas koji ste dobili 10 j.s. pa od toga 5 blastocista? 

Meni samo sporadično čitajući ovdje DEBELO nešto ne štima u Rijeci.

----------


## Kadauna

i oprosti Landida - pitala si me kako god mene stvari stoje?
Ja sam završila (vjerojatno) svoju reprodukciju, naša djeca iz IVF-a imaju >5 g.

I da odgovorim mimmi: da mislim da ti je dala premalu stimulaciju i nadam se da će bolje adaptirati stimulaciju tvojim potrebama i nalazima. Imaš niži AMH, ne znam koje su godine u pitanju, ne znam ima li još dijagnoza osim tvog nižeg AMH na muškoj strani. No ovo što vam rade meni izgleda neobično loše.... ali velim - čitam sporadično. 

Zašto Vam ne daju veće stimulacije, vidim da si bila na estrofemu prije stimulacije (očito cilja na estrogen priming protokol) no nije mi jasna slabašna stimulacija i to još s menopurom, koje su godine ako mogu pitati.

i zamolit ću Vas da se upišete u dolje tablicu s vašim stimulacijama i ostalim parametrima.... 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...te-li-smrzlica

----------


## Ladida

U prvom sam protokolu isto dobivala G150. Onda me nakon nekoliko dana pregledavala profesorica i naravno, rekla je da je čudno koliko je malo folikula za moje godine, pa mi je uz to dala još cetrotide 2 dana uz gonal pen. Ali svejedno nisam reagirala. Ako me sjećanje služi dobili smo 4 oocite, 2 su preživjele do 3. dana. 1 vraćena, 2. nije dočekala 5. dan
Dr. Šepić mislila je da sam low responder, a na dan aspiracije ustanovilo se da ima još folikula koji se prije nisu vidjeli ili razvili? Zapravo, kod mene je takvo stanje bilo da su se neki folikuli prebrzo razvili, pa mi je prije početka 2. ciklusa od 17. dana dala estrofem po 2 tabletice sve do 2dc, i onda smo krenuli s bemfolom. Stanje malo bolje, ali opet za mene nezadovoljavajuće. 
Ne znam što reći. Inače je hormonski nalaz uredan, a i svi ostali. Imam mm endometriom na jednom jajniku i isto tako mali polip na maternici ali po njihovom na mjestu gdje "ne smeta" (to je dr. Manestar uočio), ostali nisu nikad to komentirali.

----------


## mimmi

Kadauna, imam 33 godine. Osim mog amh imamo problema i sa spermiogramom- smanjena pokretljivost. Estrofem sam dobila jer kad sam ciklus prije trebala krenuti u stimulaciju imala sam već 2dc veći folikul i morali smo odustati, a sa estrofemom su mi na početku ciklusa svi folikuli bili mali. Jedino mi nije jasno zašto mi nije povećala dozu lijeka kad je vidjela da ne reagiram. Nakon te neuspješne stimulacije doktorica SŠ mi je dala da napravim još nalaza (kariogram, trombofiliju..) da pokuša otkriti što je mogao biti razlog ne reagiranja na stimulaciju, i to je sve uredno. Iako nismo ništa otkrili, drago mi je da taj neuspjeh nije samo pripisala lošem ciklusu nego je pokušala stvarno otkriti što bi možda mogao biti uzrok. Vjerujem da će mi sad promijeniti terapiju i nadam se da će rezultati biti bolji.

----------


## mimmi

> U prvom sam protokolu isto dobivala G150. Onda me nakon nekoliko dana pregledavala profesorica i naravno, rekla je da je čudno koliko je malo folikula za moje godine, pa mi je uz to dala još cetrotide 2 dana uz gonal pen. Ali svejedno nisam reagirala. Ako me sjećanje služi dobili smo 4 oocite, 2 su preživjele do 3. dana. 1 vraćena, 2. nije dočekala 5. dan
> Dr. Šepić mislila je da sam low responder, a na dan aspiracije ustanovilo se da ima još folikula koji se prije nisu vidjeli ili razvili? Zapravo, kod mene je takvo stanje bilo da su se neki folikuli prebrzo razvili, pa mi je prije početka 2. ciklusa od 17. dana dala estrofem po 2 tabletice sve do 2dc, i onda smo krenuli s bemfolom. Stanje malo bolje, ali opet za mene nezadovoljavajuće. 
> Ne znam što reći. Inače je hormonski nalaz uredan, a i svi ostali. Imam mm endometriom na jednom jajniku i isto tako mali polip na maternici ali po njihovom na mjestu gdje "ne smeta" (to je dr. Manestar uočio), ostali nisu nikad to komentirali.


Ladida vidim da imamo slične dijagnoze, a i po godinama smo vršnjakinje. Koliki ti je amh? Meni su isto ostali hormoni uredni, jedino što iskače iz okvira za godine je taj amh.

----------


## Ladida

Mimmi baš sam i ja to pomislila čitajući. Kako se sve podudara skoro. Amh 13.5 na zadnjem vađenju hormona, što bih rekla dobro. Nikad mi nitko od dr. Nije komentirao da nešto nije dobro vezano za hormonsku sliku. Iako moje mišljenje je da imam hormonalni dis balans, ali očito u nekom drugom dijelu ciklusa se nešto pomuti jer lice mi je grozno. Molim te da mi posaljes broj na pvt pa se možemo i tako čuti  :Smile: 
I ja sam sad dobila za napravit brdo nalaza od onih za štitnjaču, trombe, toksoplazmozu, NK, ma 4 papira! Ako si već sve to obavila, gdje si sve nalaze radila (samo u centru ili si morala nešto na Sušak...?)

----------


## Ladida

I mimmi, još nešto. U prirodnom ciklusu si dobila iz folikula jajnu stanicu? Ja uvijek, i bio bi bolji "spoj" u prirodnom nego li stimuliranom ciklusu, samo eto nije se primilo  :Sad:

----------


## Ladida

Kadauna
Još vidim da sam ti zaboravila odgovorit da su počeli s icsiem odmah nakon prvog prirodnog ivfa, kada stanica nije bila oplođena. 
Fsh 7.8, lh 10.0, amh 13.5

----------


## mimmi

Ladida, u prvom prirodnom smo dobili stanicu i 5-stanični embrij 3. dan oplođen ICSi metodom zbog spermiograma. To je bilo još prošle godine i nakon toga ništa. U prirodnom ove godine nismo dobili stanicu isto kao ni u stimulaciji  :Sad:  
Ja sam ti od dodatnih nalaza radila kariogram u Petrovoj u Zagrebu jer se najkraće čeka na termin i nalaz (sve skupa oko mjesec i po), Torch- krv sam vadila u zavodu za javno zdravstvo. Faktori za trombofiliju se vade na Sušaku s time da sam ja uz njih dobila za vaditi i neka antitijela koja se vade u riječkom laboratoriju (preko puta humane), ali su mi krv vadili samo na Sušaku i onda su uz uputnicu poslali uzorak u laboratorij da ne moram dva puta vaditi krv. Nalaz sam čekala nekih mjesec dana.
Btw. poslala sam ti pp.

Dali netko od vas cura možda zna do kada su točno na godišnjem sad za praznike?

----------


## red pepper

> Inesz nisam imala transfer na kraju zbog pojave blage hiperstimulacije jajnika. znaci 17 js. od toga od onih 12 zakonom dozvoljenih imala san ukupno 5 jajnih za oplodnju od toga nazalost samo 2 su se uspješno oplodile ali su se prestale dijeliti 5 dan . Od onih 5 viska koje su ostale ciscenjem su dobili 2 vrlo dobre jajne stanice koje smo smrznuli i s kojima krecemo u novi pokušaj čim mi se jajnici oporave i budem imala ovulaciju-po rijecima dr.mozda vec i nakon sljedceg m.ciklusa. Nemorem ni napominjati koliko mi je bilo tesko prihvatiti da nemam niti jednog smrzlica  A bas sam bila pozitivna sto se tice njih (kao ono bar imamo 2 smrzlica za dalje kad ono jucer na konzultacijama dobijem info da su se oba prestala razvijat)..


da mi je znati kako su izabrali kojih 12 se može oploditi, a kojih 5 se mora smrznuti? Šta eci peci pec ili prvih 12 koje punktiraju...pa valjda uzmu najboljih 12 i oplode ih...kakav bezobrazluk..

----------


## red pepper

> kakve su to stimulacije bile,  samo 150 IU/dnevno? Mogu li te pitati koliko godina imaš?


pa u Rijeci od pamtivjeka daju 150IU dnevno..još u mom vremenu su dijelili tih 150 imao 28 ili 38 godina..svima jednako..onako pravo socijalistički da se nitko ne uvrijedi..

----------


## Kadauna

> pa u Rijeci od pamtivjeka daju 150IU dnevno..još u mom vremenu su dijelili tih 150 imao 28 ili 38 godina..svima jednako..onako pravo socijalistički da se nitko ne uvrijedi..


kad si ti išla u stimulaciju Red Pepper?

Pa ako pogledaš našu statistiku Red Pepper pod: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...smrzlica/page6

vidjet ćeš da to nije baš istina da su žene po defaultu dobivale samo150IU..... ali ovo što mi se sad čini jeste da sve idu po nekom "mild protocol" sa samo 150IU... i to je loše i takvi su i rezultati... 

Pa koja od vas u Rijeci uopće ima zamrznutih zametaka?? Ovo što vam rade je suboptimalno liječenje, ionako u HR nažalost ne rade Bog zna dobro, ali ovo u Rijeci, brzo ćete ispucati 4 stimulirana i 2 prirodna na ovaj način, mnogi od vas će ostati bez djeteta i bez mogućnosti da si sami priuštite privatne postupke, sramota....

----------


## Kadauna

to što ti je dala cetrotide nije stimulacija jajnika nego supresija i očekivano, ovo što ti je dala gonal-F je stimulacija jajnika ali ne znam u kojoj dzi... kako god bilo...  s tvojim nalazima i godinama je rezultat nakon 2 stimulacije samo 9 jajnih stanica, to je Ladida jednostavno premalo i loše. To što ona tebe želi uvjeriti da si low responder je iskreno rezultat neadekvatne i slabe stimulacije jajnika, neka prestane štedjeti i nek krene s ozbiljnim stimulacijama.. ovo što rade ide izravno na vašu štetu. Tebi je još ostalo samo 2 stimulirana postupka, iskreno se nadam da ih nećeš potratiti u Rijeci koja očito radi suboptimalno.......




> U prvom sam protokolu isto dobivala G150. Onda me nakon nekoliko dana pregledavala profesorica i naravno, rekla je da je čudno koliko je malo folikula za moje godine, pa mi je uz to dala još cetrotide 2 dana uz gonal pen. Ali svejedno nisam reagirala. Ako me sjećanje služi dobili smo 4 oocite, 2 su preživjele do 3. dana. 1 vraćena, 2. nije dočekala 5. dan
> Dr. Šepić mislila je da sam low responder, a na dan aspiracije ustanovilo se da ima još folikula koji se prije nisu vidjeli ili razvili? Zapravo, kod mene je takvo stanje bilo da su se neki folikuli prebrzo razvili, pa mi je prije početka 2. ciklusa od 17. dana dala estrofem po 2 tabletice sve do 2dc, i onda smo krenuli s bemfolom. Stanje malo bolje, ali opet za mene nezadovoljavajuće. 
> Ne znam što reći. Inače je hormonski nalaz uredan, a i svi ostali. Imam mm endometriom na jednom jajniku i isto tako mali polip na maternici ali po njihovom na mjestu gdje "ne smeta" (to je dr. Manestar uočio), ostali nisu nikad to komentirali.

----------


## Ladida

A Kadauna, gdje misliš da bi bilo dobro iskoristiti ih? Negdje u privatnoj poliklinici koja ima ugovor s hzzo?

----------


## Hay123

Evo da se malo i ja javim ovdje jer vidim da ste se dotaknule teme kakve smo stimulacije dobivale u Rijeci. Ja sam u 2017. godini imala stimulaciju menopurima (3x75) u trajanju od 10 dana plus orgalutran dva dana i rezultat je bio 35 oocita (na samom kraju je isao decapeptil da se sve zaustavi).
Od 12 oplodjenih stanica napravljena su dva feta blastica ali bez uspješne trudnoće nažalost! Od sekundarnih icsija isto nikakvog uspjeha nije bilo!

----------


## Inesz

> pa u Rijeci od pamtivjeka daju 150IU dnevno..još u mom vremenu su dijelili tih 150 imao 28 ili 38 godina..svima jednako..onako pravo socijalistički da se nitko ne uvrijedi..


Hm, da... Godinama ovdje pacijentice iznose autentična svjedočanstva neodgovarajućeg načina liječenja.

Odjel za humnu reprodukciju KBC Rijeka - ne zna/ne želi primjenjivati smjernice suvremene medicine individualiziranog pristupa i terapije za svaki neplodni par.

Ali zato znaju naplaćivati od HZZO-a nepotrebne DTP postupke - zamrzavanje jajnih stanica koje ne prelaze zakonski limiti od 12 dozvoljenih jajnih stanica za oplodnju i posljedični sekundarni ICSI. 

Znaju pribaviti lovu od HZZO-a, "poslovati" u plusu, a pacijente i pacijentice - tko šiša...

----------


## Miki85

Navodno je prije radila u Pakracu.
Nju su mi dodijelili,danas sam bila na prvom pregledu. Ne znam da li ima subspecijalizaciju

----------


## AnaB

Zna li se koji datum započinju sa redovim radom na humanoj?

----------


## Himalaya

Pozdrav svima, 
osim markera i rh faktora, je li potrebna partneru i uputnica za inseminaciju odnosno za obradu sjemena tj. ipak se sjemene isfiltrira? Ne piše na onom papiru, a ne bih voljela da dođemo bez nje ukoliko je potrebna. Logika mi kaže da je potrebna. Spermiogram imamo. Hvala

----------


## jejja

Treba

----------


## Inesz

KBC Rijeka za u 2016.  i 2017. godini obavila 287 sekundarnih ICSI postupa (postupaka sa zeleđenim/odleđenim *jajnim stanicama*) što je zbilja velik broj. 

Cure koje ste imale sekundarni ICSI, je li koja rodila iz tih postupaka iz 2016., 2017. i 2018.?
TNX

----------


## Hay123

Ja nisam... mozda se netko javi s pozitivnim ishodom!

----------


## Aria81

Pozdrav cure, nakon godine dana neuspješnog pokušavanja da dođe do trudnoće dragi i ja samo se odlučili uputiti u svijet MPO-a, i taman kad smo prikupili nalaze (hormoni, brisevi, spermiogram) i mislila nas naručiti na konzultacije desila se corona i sve je stalo :Sad: . Zanima me, od vas cura koje ste bliže i kontaktu sa humanom, da li znate kad će oni i na koji način početi raditi?

----------


## lotus5

Je li netko upućen radi li zavod za humanu reprodukciju?

----------


## Argente

Ne...nijedan u državi, do daljnjega...

----------


## lotus5

Što se tiče Rijeke,je li netko upućen može li se spermiogram napraviti negdje privatno ili samo na zavodu za humanu?

----------


## Jelenao78

Pozdrav, prvi put koristim forum pa se unaprijed ispričavam ako nesto krivo radim...nadam se da cete mi pomoc.
Citala sam postova kojih ima mali milion ali nikako da nadjem ono sto mene zanima (donekle je kriv  manjak vremena i koncentracije zbog malenog zvrka kojeg imam)

Dakle moje pitanje je: kakav je proces kada se pacijentica vraca ponovno na humanu u mom slucaju nakon  3 godine?
Tocnije 2017. Sam umjetnom oplodnjom ostala trudna i dobila svoje prvo djete, u kbc-u su mi ostali zaledjenih koliko se sjecam jos 5 oocita ili embrija (vise se ne sjecam koliko su se bili razvili dobro).


Dakle, da li postoji neka od mama na forumu da imaju iskustva ili saznanje sto mi je ciniti i kako proces ide.
Da li ce trebati neki nalazi ili?

Nadalje vodio mi je cijeli postupak i trudnocu dr Manestar, kako sad njega nema koga mi preporucate? 

Puno hvala!

----------


## Jelenao78

Kruze informacije da bi ovaj tjedan laboratorij trebao poceti raditi...ja ih zovem stalno ali nitko mi se ne javlja. Trebaju mi inforamcije kako doci po jos jednog bebaca

----------


## Aria81

> Kruze informacije da bi ovaj tjedan laboratorij trebao poceti raditi...ja ih zovem stalno ali nitko mi se ne javlja. Trebaju mi inforamcije kako doci po jos jednog bebaca


Danas sam ja bila na konzultacijama, kazu da im telefoni trenutno ne rade pa najbolje da posaljes upit na mail.

----------


## Jelenao78

> Danas sam ja bila na konzultacijama, kazu da im telefoni trenutno ne rade pa najbolje da posaljes upit na mail.


Hvala Aria81!
Danas sam se potrudila pa nazvala jedno 10tak brojeva i na kraju dobila laboratorij. Zenskica mi je dala sve informcije, ali doslovno je setala u drugu prostoriju pitat sestre. Ja moram napraviti sve nalaze pa doci kod njih. Navodno cu ici odmah na FET.
Kako sam dobila laboratorij odmah mi je rekla da imam zaledjene 3 blastociste i  ne znam dal sam dobro cula jos 6 jajnih stanica..to mi je cudno jer kad sam napravila prvi transfer mi je receno da imam jos 5 potencijalnih bebaca u pripremi...nisam mislila da su mi jajne stanice zamrzli :/

----------


## Mika123

Pozdrav cure, ima li kakvih novosti vezano za pocetak rada humane? Ja sam pocetkom 5.mjeseca poslala mail sa upitom i dobila odgovor da se javim u 6.mjesecu radi dogovora. 
Imam pitanje za cure koje nisu imale FET zbog hiperstimulacije-zanima me kakav je postupak? Idu li samo folikulometrije, pa transfer nakon ovulacije ili opet nekakvi lijekovi?

----------


## Arcic

Ja sam dobila gonal 225IU i to mi je odredio dr. M. Sva iskustva s doktorom su mi bila stvarno divna, ali neposredno prije moje aspiracije je prestao raditi u KBC-u :Shock:  A onda je ispalo da sam kod profesorice... Imala sam 22 jajne stanice, odslušala dosta priča i izlazila od nje sa suzama. Napisala sam 12 za oplodnju, do trećeg dana ih je bilo 8, a petog dana 6, ostale jajne stanice su mi zamrznuli.  :Heart:  Mogu reći da mi je profesorica sve stručno i lijepo vodila, procjene koje je davala su se na kraju pokazale točnima... Ali jednostavno mi njezin pristup ne odgovara, a nepovjerenje i osjećaj straha s kojim sam išla u KBC je ogromno. Sve mlade doktorice, a osobito dr. Sušanj mi puno više odgovaraju i iznimno su susretljive i ugodne, kao i sestre na klinici.

----------


## jejja

Drage sve. Ako ste bile u postupcima u periodu od 19.03 do danas ( ovaj period epidemije) molim vas da nam pomognete i ispunite anketu. 
Cilj ove ankete je prikupiti informacije o iskustvima žena u hrvatskom zdravstvenom sustavu za vrijeme pandemije COVID-19 tijekom postupaka medicinski pomognute oplodnje. Rezultati ankete koristit će se u svrhu objave zajedničkog tematskog izvješća udruge Roda i Pravobraniteljice za ravnopravnost spolova te zagovaranja za zdravstvenu skrb žena temeljenu na dokazima u doba javnozdravstvene krize poput pandemije COVID-19. Hvala 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...mSWjw/viewform

----------


## Deya

Pozdrav svima!
Pratim vas već neko vrijeme ali sada sam se odlučila i aktivirati.
Taman prije corone sam krenula prikupljati nalaze za HSSG, koji mi je prvi korak na MPO. Dijagnoza- nedefinirana nepolodnost, hipotireoza (na terapiji sam), kod muža je sve OK.
Zanima me da li je netko ovih dana u postupku i da li uopće klinika radi ili su na godišnjem (nešto mi je u sjećanju da su 8.mjesec na godišnjem)?

Hvala vam  :Smile:

----------


## Himalaya

> Pozdrav svima!
> Pratim vas već neko vrijeme ali sada sam se odlučila i aktivirati.
> Taman prije corone sam krenula prikupljati nalaze za HSSG, koji mi je prvi korak na MPO. Dijagnoza- nedefinirana nepolodnost, hipotireoza (na terapiji sam), kod muža je sve OK.
> Zanima me da li je netko ovih dana u postupku i da li uopće klinika radi ili su na godišnjem (nešto mi je u sjećanju da su 8.mjesec na godišnjem)?
> 
> Hvala vam


Na GO su u kolovozu, ali pošaljite im mail ovaj tjedan kako bi vas ubacili u rujan.

----------


## Didiz

> Pozdrav svima!
> Pratim vas već neko vrijeme ali sada sam se odlučila i aktivirati.
> Taman prije corone sam krenula prikupljati nalaze za HSSG, koji mi je prvi korak na MPO. Dijagnoza- nedefinirana nepolodnost, hipotireoza (na terapiji sam), kod muža je sve OK.
> Zanima me da li je netko ovih dana u postupku i da li uopće klinika radi ili su na godišnjem (nešto mi je u sjećanju da su 8.mjesec na godišnjem)?
> 
> Hvala vam


Pozdrav, i ja sam tek na početku, 4.9. sam naručena na HSSG tako da su počeli s radom.  :Smile:

----------


## Deya

Ajde super, ja sam zakasnila ovaj ciklus ali slijedeći idem (nadam se da ću ga preskočiti ali ajde). Nadam se da će sve proći u najboljem redu  :Smile:  javi kod koga si i kako je bilo, obavezno  :Smile:

----------


## Didiz

Bila sam kod dr. Sušanj, bila je izrazio draga i pristupačna, sve mi je lijepo objasnila i vodila me kroz cijeli postupak. Stvarno sve pohvale za doktoricu i sestru. Samo umetanje me nije boljelo, ali kontrast jest jer nažalost jajovodi nisu prohodni.  :Sad:  
Sljedeći mjesec idem na laprostkopiju pa ako netko ima svježe iskustvo (pogotovo u doba korone) cijenila bih da podijeli.  :Smile:  


Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------


## andrea7ri

Pozdrav curke  :Bye:  ,

Nisam jos do sada nista pisala, ali vas pratim vec neko vrijeme. 
ja sam bila na HSSG krajem 7mj (dr. Visnjic), proslo je dosta dobro, bolovi su bili kao jaki menstrualni grcevi, i bilo je sve prohodno. 
Sljedeci tjedan opet idem na ultrazvuk pa cemo vidjeti sta i kako dalje.

----------


## Deya

Ajoj, baš mi je žao  :Sad:  možeš mi još malo objasniti koliko je trajao cijeli postupak? jesi dobila nešto protiv bolova? kada su te pustili doma?
Laparoskopiju su ti oni preporučili ovako brzo ili si to sama tražila?
Meni je u planu nakon hsg malo odmoriti, 2-3 ciklusa, u nadi da će se nešto pokrenuti samo od sebe  :Smile:

----------


## Didiz

Postupak je trajao ako 5 minuta. Prvo mi je pokazala sve instrumente koje će koristiti i čemu služe, onda je umetnula tu cijevcicu i napuhala balončić, to traje 30 sec i mene nije boljelo uopće. Nakon toga pušta tekućinu i na ekranu ti pokazujem kuda ide. Kada je došlo do začepljenja me počelo boljeti i to traje možda 30 sec, bol je meni zaista bila izdržljiva. Nije mi dala ništa za bolove, ali sam ja prije popila brufen od 600 mg. Odmah nakon sam otišla doma, ne treba ostati ležati. 
Mene je iskreno jako bilo stah ovog pregleda jer zbilja imam nizak prag boli, a pročitala sam toliko iskustva gdje je žene jako boljelo pa sam bila sva prestrašena i u grču cijelo vrijeme. Tako da je ona rekla da bi voljela to pogledat i laproskopski da potvrdi da su zbilja neprohodni.
I nama je to bio plan, par ciklusa nakon probaviti sami, ali eto malo nam se plan promijenio. Nema veze, bitno da postoje alternativni planovi .  :Smile:   Već početkom idućeg mjeseca idem na laproskopiju pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje.  :Smile:  

Držim fige da tebi prođe kao meni (skoro pa) bezbolno samo s boljim rezultatima.  :Smile:  

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------


## Deya

Hvala ti na super objašnjenju, baš si me umirila jer sam i ja pročitala svakakva iskustva i baš sam govorila M kako bi ja to izbjegla ako je ikako moguće. Ali eto, nažalost, to su koraci koje moramo odraditi  :Sad: 
Kako sad stvari stoje kod mene, mislim da sam slijedeći tjedan u Ri. Menstruaciju sam prvi put nakon nekoliko mjeseci dobila školski, točno 14 dana nakon ovulacije (potvrđena trakicama već nekoliko ciklusa), 28. dan pa me to kao utješilo jer sam mislila da će se opet razvući na 33-35 dana.

A i sinoć sam sanjala baš umirujući san da sam/smo dobili bebu. Doduše nismo je dobili, nego posvojili i ne znam, baš je bio neki zen osjećaj. Sjećam se samo tog nekog osjećaja mirnoće i misli da je to to, to je moja beba.  :Smile: 

Et, malo sam skrenula s teme, sorry...uglavnom, javim kako je bilo ako će kome trebati

----------


## Deya

Cure, može jedno pitanje?

Naručili su me idući tjedan na hssg. Dobila sam davno njihov spisak nalaza koje trebam skupiti i sve sam obavila. Međutim, prije par sati me zovu iz Rijeke da pripremaju moj karton za srijedu i imam li sve nalaze. ja kažem imam, krenemo nabrajati i kaže mi da je nalaz sedimentacije eritrocita s početka kolovoza nevažeći i da odem ponovo vaditi jer nalaz ne smije biti stariji od 10 dana. 
I naravno, sad sam luda jer se moja gin ne javlja na telefon i uopće ne znam hoću li stići do srijede  to napraviti. 
Jeste li imali sličnu situaciju ili je to sad opet nešto novo?

----------


## Argente

Možda da ih pitaš da li priznaju nalaze vanjskih laboratorija pa ako da, izvadiš krv u pon u nekom Medicu, Suncu..? Normalno i kod njih isto provjeriš kad će to biti gotovo? Ili da pitaš općeg dr uputnicu za to, objasniš situaciju, vidiš tko u kojoj smjeni radi...Odmah sutra zorom skoči na telefon.

----------


## andrea7ri

Ja sam vadila u Medicu krv za to, 40kn ja mislim da je bilo, nalaz je bio isti dan, cca mozda nakon sat i pol mi je stigao na mail. Priznaju nalaze i vanjskih laboratorija, tako da ako ne uspijes dobiti svog ginekologa, odi tamo.

----------


## Deya

Evo, sve riješeno bez zivkanja (moja gin se ne javlja na telefon, a niti mi je odgovarala na mail).
Priznali su mi nalaz privatnog laboatorija.

Što se HSSg tiče, bolilo je ali doktorica, sestra i studentice su sve bile divne tako da je bilo lakše za podnijeti.

----------


## Kadauna

Dobar dan,  nakon nekog zatišja u pisanju, baš me zanima kakva je situacija u Rijeci?


Ima li liste čekanja?

Morate li još uvijek ići u prirodnjake prije nego što možete ići u stimulirani IVF?

Čujem i da rade endometrial scratching u Rijeci? Za koje pacijente i i zašto?

Sretno svima i da uskoro dočekate svoje smotuljke  :Heart:

----------


## Seny

Pozdrav svima. Nova sam na forumu. Recite mi koju doktoricu preporucate s odjela humane reprodukcije KBC Rijeka? Da li se doktor moze sam birati ili pripadas kome te oni dodijele?  Za sada sam obavila prvi konzultacijski pregled kod dr. Visnic. Ako netko ima iskustva sa njom molila bih Vas da ih podjelite samnom. Vidim da se dosta spominju dr. Susanj i profesorica. Moze li prezime profesorice? I recite mi da li mogu kod sljedeceg narucivanja traziti da me naruce kod  doktorice koku sama odaberem? (Trenutno i suprug i ja skupljamo pocetne nalaze svega pptrrbnog). Inace imam 37 godina i ovo je prva trudnoca koju planiram. Kako 8.mj nije doslo do zaceca ginekologica me poslala na humanu u Ri.

----------


## Deya

> Dobar dan,  nakon nekog zatišja u pisanju, baš me zanima kakva je situacija u Rijeci?
> 
> 
> Ima li liste čekanja?
> 
> Morate li još uvijek ići u prirodnjake prije nego što možete ići u stimulirani IVF?
> 
> Čujem i da rade endometrial scratching u Rijeci? Za koje pacijente i i zašto?
> 
> Sretno svima i da uskoro dočekate svoje smotuljke


Pozdrav!
evo da ti odgovorim  :Smile: 
što se čekanja tiče, ne znam postoje li liste (ne razumijem u kojem smislu pitaš, liste za što?) ali ja sam relativno brzo dolazila do termina za sve što mi je trebalo dosad.

Postupak ovisi o dijagnozi i godinama i naravno, o željama.  meni je slijedeća inseminacija pa onda IVF. (radila sam HSSG u 9. mjesecu, sada 1-2 ciklusa prirodno, pa inseminacija.

----------


## Deya

> Pozdrav svima. Nova sam na forumu. Recite mi koju doktoricu preporucate s odjela humane reprodukcije KBC Rijeka? Da li se doktor moze sam birati ili pripadas kome te oni dodijele?  Za sada sam obavila prvi konzultacijski pregled kod dr. Visnic. Ako netko ima iskustva sa njom molila bih Vas da ih podjelite samnom. Vidim da se dosta spominju dr. Susanj i profesorica. Moze li prezime profesorice? I recite mi da li mogu kod sljedeceg narucivanja traziti da me naruce kod  doktorice koku sama odaberem? (Trenutno i suprug i ja skupljamo pocetne nalaze svega pptrrbnog). Inace imam 37 godina i ovo je prva trudnoca koju planiram. Kako 8.mj nije doslo do zaceca ginekologica me poslala na humanu u Ri.


Ja sam kod Dr. Smajla. Tako me potrefilo i zadovoljna sam. Nisam imala namjeru mijenjati niti tražiti nekog (niti kad sam počinjala, niti ću u skorijoj budućnosti). Razmišljala sam jedino o promjeni svoje ginekologice (primarne) ali to je drugi par cipela  :Smile:

----------


## lotus5

Da i ja podijelim svoje iskustvo s HSSGom koji sam obavila u rujnu. Odmah ću reći svoj doživljaj-ništa strašno. Doktorica prvo sve objasnila, što i kako će raditi. Prvo kratki ultrazvuk da utvrdi da je sve u redu, unutarnje i vanjsko ispiranje naših organa, namještanje katetera, napuhivanje balončića na kateteru kako ne bi ispao van i uštrcavanje kontrastne tekućine. Kad je liječnica napuhnula taj balončić me malo "štrecnulo" i isti osjećaj je bio prisutan do kraja (pregled traje niti 5 minuta). U mojem slučaju sve prohodno. Rekla je nek se malo taj dan  "pripazim" te da se ne čudim ako bude malo sukrvice ili pak proljeva. Osim laganih grčeva tog dana ništa me drugo nije mučilo, osim što sam taj mjesec imala duži ciklus nego inače, no ne mogu reći da je to dvoje povezano.

----------


## Dadić1986

Pozdrav!

Nova sam ovdje.. 

Sekundarna neplodnost (oligoasthenozoospermia, ja imala karcinom štitnjače u prošloj trudnoći, TT 2016god) 

Ja 34 god, mm 47god

Prvo dijete ima 4.5 god

Prvo dijete došlo prirodnim putem nakon 3.5god pokušavanja. Imala hashimoto, hipotireozu, u trudnoći otkriven karcinom. Nismo nikad bili na obradi u Mpo klinici. 

Pokušaj za drugo dijete, 3god 4 mj. 

Prošle god u prosincu moja gin je dala da mm napravi spermiogram, u Rijeci jer je najbliži grad di se to može napraviti, nalaz oligoasthenozoospermia. Dobio tablete tj vitamine za popravak nalaza koje je pio 3mj. Ponovljeni nalaz nismo mogli napraviti zbog corone. Kontaktirala sam neki dan Humanu u Rijeci, rekli da se javim kad sve svoje nalaze prikupim. Jučer sam se naručila kod svoje gin za 11.11. Inače moja gin me nije nikad poslala vaditi nikakve hormone, UZV i papa mi je dobar, ovulacije imam i osjetim ih, menstruacija dolazi 30-33dana, endometriozu nemam, kaže da nije do mene, ali dok ne vidimo sve nalaze to se tako ne može gledati. Štitnjaču nemam od 2016., hormone držim pod kontrolom, tj drže mi TSH ispod 1. 

Obzirom da sam nova puno ću čitati vaše postove da razumijem postupak koji nas čeka. 

Ako se netko prepozna u mojoj priči molim da mi se javi. Znači sekundarna neplodnost, potvrđena oligoasthenozoospermia. 

I mislim da ću u dva mj riješiti sve nalaze za sebe, pa od sljedeće godine Pula-Rijeka

----------


## Dadić1986

Pitanje, koji nalazi mi trebaju za krenuti u Mpo? Sekundarna neplodnost, uzrok muški faktor tj oligoasthenozoospermija

Od muža imam god dana star spermiogram. Danas bila kod svoje gin i ona mi dala samo da vadim krv na hiv i hepatitis i kaže da mi uz to samo treba papa test i brisevi i krvna grupa (to imam) i to je to, nije mi dala nikakve hormone da vadim niti ništa drugo jer kaže da je isključivo zbog mog muža da nemamo drugo dijete i da sam ja mlada (34god) i da je samnom sve u redu??
Ne ide mi u glavu kako može tako nešto reći samo preko UZV i temeljem dosadašnjih pregleda, šta nije da može svašta biti a što se može otkriti samo preko nalaza krvi, npr da su mi hormoni visoki ili niski pa da je i to faktor što nisam trudna?

----------


## Argente

Njenom iskustvu i mudrosti unatoč će te na Humanoj tražiti još i spolne hormone i hormone štitnjače.

----------


## Argente

FSH, LH, E2, testosteron, prolaktin, progesteron, AMH;
TSH, ft3, ft4;
a i njemu će ponoviti spermiogram.

----------


## Lejla2014

Drage moje..Nova sam ovdje na forumu.I svaka informacija mi je dobrodosla..Naime,majka sam divne djevojcice,druga trudnoca bezuspjesna nakon skoro 2 godine pokusaja..Jucer prvi put na KBC Rijeka na konsultacijama..Uplasena,zbunjena i sa svim mogucim strahovima..Iako je suprugu spermiogram uredan,i moji nalazi takodjer doktorica predlaze IVF...Ne inseminaciju jer ne zeli gubiti vrijeme...P.S.Imam 35 godina..Sve vi koje ste prosle inseminaciju i IVF javite se molim Vas sa Vasim iskustvima..Hvala unaprijed..

----------


## Luli29

Prosla 2 inseminaciju i 1 ivf sa minimalnom stimulacijom. 2 inseminacije prosla jer je doktorica mislila da je jajna stanica, ali bila cista. Prvi ivf sa minimalnom stimulacijom u kojoj su bile 3 jajne stanice, 1 oplodena. I ta 1 oplodena sada ima 9 mjeseci

----------


## Luli29

Bila kod dr Susanj. Sve preporuke, jako ljubazna i profesionalna. Sretno i nemojte odustajati! Ukoliko vas jos nesto zanima, slobodno pitajte. Pozz

----------


## Jelena051

Pozdrav cure. Nova sam na forumu. Zanima me da li je neka od Vas bila kod dr. Smajla? Da li je to doktor ili doktorica i kakva su Vam iskustva?

----------


## Jelena051

Pozdrav Deya. Ja imam krajem veljače termin kod dr. Smajla. Da li je to doktor ili doktorica? Kakva su ti iskustva?

----------


## Cian

Pozdrav svima, nova sam u MPO vodama. Zanima me, je li netko od vas mijenjao doktora na humanoj u Ri? 
Kako ide taj proces, nazovem da se narucim za konzultacije i kazem kod koga bih se prebacila/narucila?
Ukratko, nisam zadovoljna sa dr Višnić.

----------


## Ladida

Cian, mozes se prebaciti ali najprije bi bilo uredu da to kazes i svojoj doktorici, jel kao iz nekih moralnih razloga... Tako sam ja zatražila konzultacije kod profesorice pa me odmah pitala da li sam obavijestila svoju dr. O tome?  Što nisam

----------


## Cian

> Cian, mozes se prebaciti ali najprije bi bilo uredu da to kazes i svojoj doktorici, jel kao iz nekih moralnih razloga... Tako sam ja zatražila konzultacije kod profesorice pa me odmah pitala da li sam obavijestila svoju dr. O tome?  Što nisam


Ladida, znaci ti si se prebacila isto? Ne znam kako bih trebala obavijestiti svoju dr. ionako ne komunicuramo izravno, nego sve ide preko narucivanja...tj.nema mi smisla naruciti se kod trenutne dr. samo da bih je obavijestila da se mislim prebaciti?!

----------


## Ladida

A da, i ja sam mislila da je ok to reći pri naručivanju na konzultacije, ali vidiš kako su reagirali. Da, ispada da sam ja trebala zatražiti konzultacije kod svoje dr. Sušanj, pa onda konzultacije kod prof. Smiljan.
Na kraju sam ja ostala kod svoje dr. Sušanj, ali sam htjela i drugo mišljenje od prof. I dobila sam odgovor da bi ona sve isto napravila do sada kao i moja dr. Ali i preporučila laparoskopiju i kariograme, što je moja dr. Uvažila i to smo i napravili  :Wink:

----------


## Ladida

Možda najbolje da se konzultiras sa sestrama kada ih nazoves za naručivanje

----------


## Cian

> Možda najbolje da se konzultiras sa sestrama kada ih nazoves za naručivanje


Ma cijela ta situacija na humanoj u Rijeci mi se ne cini bas bajnom. Sve sto cujem ili procitam, nije bas ok.
To je tako osjetljiva tema i trebalo bi biti puno vise razumijevanja od strane doktora. 
Isto tako ne razumijem, zbog cega im zna ici na zivce kada ih ispitujes razne stvari. Normalno je istrazivati, citati, educirati se o svojem problemu. 
Konkretno meni kod dr Visnic je najvise zasmetalo sto mi je vec u dva navrata krivo ocitala uzv. Kaze tako i tako je, i jednostavno intuicija mi je govorila da nije i to sam isla privatno provjeriti drugi dan. Onako, ne znam jel ona zna sto gleda...
Uff  :Sad:

----------


## Ladida

Cian, znam da sve to ruši samopouzdanje i demotivira. Evo, Dr. Tina se uvijek potrudi odgovoriti na svako pitanje; jedne konzultacije su nam trajale sigurno pola sata kada sam dobila odgovore na sva pitanja! I zato ti je toplo preporučam  :Smile: 
Neka ti ne stoji to dugo na putu za sreću  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Drage forumašice, ako imate zamrznute zametke, završile ste svoj MPO put, te se susrećete s pitanjem - Što sa preostalim zametcima?
Poziv udruge RODA:

https://www.roda.hr/udruga/programi/...-zametaka.html

----------


## čungalunga

Pozdrav,  nova sam tu i ne snalazim se baš.

----------


## Cian

Pozdrav, ovaj forum baš nije aktivan nažalost. Mogu ti kako pomoći?

----------


## čungalunga

Pozdrav dali mi možete reći dali je ovo normalna vrijednost bete 24. Dan od inseminacije. Imam tek u petak pregled. Hvala. Žao mi je da nije malo više aktivna ova tema za Rijeku. ������������*♀️ Lp, usputnim prolaznicama ������

----------


## ad.1323

Pozdrav drage zene,
Vidim nije bas aktivna ova tema, ali samo da se javim, nova sam sa Vama.
Ja 35, muz 37, idiopatska neplodnost. Svi nalazi "odlicni", sgram vise nego dobar

----------


## Inesz

> Pozdrav dali mi možete reći dali je ovo normalna vrijednost bete 24. Dan od inseminacije. Imam tek u petak pregled. Hvala. Žao mi je da nije malo više aktivna ova tema za Rijeku. ������������*♀️ Lp, usputnim prolaznicama ������


Kolika je beta?

----------


## ad.1323

Neznam zasto mi je pola posta obrisalo ovdje, bio je puno duzi

----------


## Cian

Cure koje ste ovo vec prosle, mozete mi mozda potvrditi je li to istina. Dakle u KBC Ri. nakon aspiracije ne javljaju stanje, ne zna se kako napreduju embriji, koliko se oplodilo...nego vi iz primjerice Pule, Poreča G.Kotra ili bilo kojeg mjesta, morate dolaziti u Rijeku da bi saznali idete li uopće na transfer ili neidete. Pa čemu to? Ne mučimo li se ionako dosta sa svime time, zar je teško obaviti jedan telefonski poziv. Užas...

----------


## eryngium

Tako je bilo u moje doba. Dok ne dođeš na dan planiran za transfer ne saznaš ništa.
Ne znam da li se s Covidom štogod tu promijenilo i da li se itko probao žaliti ravnateljstvu ukoliko nije. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Emm30

Pozdrav cure, nova sam tu.. Da li je koja kod dr Visnic i kako vam se ona cini? Ja sam imala 1 prirodni ivf, dosla sam do stoperice , nije islo dalje jer smo zakasnili..sada pocinjemo sa drugim prirodnjakom..u meduvremenu je bila vanmatericna, odstranjen jajnik i jajovod.

----------


## Emm30

Pozdrav cure.. nova sam tu.. kako vam se cini dr Visnic?

----------


## Zorka123

Pozdrav cure,

ja sam kod prof.Smiljan i za sad sam zadovoljna, a od ostalih imam iskustva s dr.ŠS s folikulometrije i ET. Čini se jako draga i profesionalna. Puno toplija od profesorice, ali mi prof.uistinu ulijava povjerenje. Možda je to na psiho bazi, ali je tako. Ja radije pretrpim pokoji komentar, ako vjerujem da sam u stručnim i ISKUSNIM rukama.
 Tek odradila prvi IVF ICIS u prirodnom ciklusu (razlog muški čimbenik). Išli smo direktno na to jer kažu da ne bi imalo smisla ići na inseminaciju s obzirom da je nalaz teška oligoasthenozoospermia.
9 dana nakon ET (peterostanični embrij) napravljen test koji je bio negativan. Pala sam u bed, ali si ponavljam da su uspjeli i drugi pa ćemo tako i mi. Makar bilo iz 6.pokušaja.
Ono što je zanimljivo je da mi mentruacija još nije došla. Bolovi u trbuhu su tu, često mokrenje, promjene raspoloženja i temperatura tjelesna između 37,4 pa čak do 37,8 (cice nula bodova). Više ne želim raditi testove nego čekam betu u PON, 10.05. prema preporuci s humane. Tako da... još uvijek se malo nadam, ali već sam okrenuta novom postupku.

Moje pitanje je.... Osim ove luđačke temperature od 37,7 ili 37,8 zadnja dva dana, da li mi možda i ovaj Crinone gel djeluje na ovoliko kašnjenje ciklusa??Ima li netko takva iskustva..

----------


## lotus5

Mene zanima ima li koja žena da ima problema s izdavanjem Clexana (ili nekim niskomolekularnim heparinom) jer meni pada mrak na oči svaki put kad moramo ić po injekcije na riječku humanu(a imam indikacije i recept za isto).

----------


## Mango123

Neznam odg na tvoje pitanje, ali ja bi im rekla svoje sta ih ide! Ps. Ja sam kupovala sama jer nisam cekala da idem na konzilij, pa eto ako mozes podijeliti koliko dugo si cekala za konzilij i kako to izgleda, ako si bila?

----------


## lotus5

Ja vjerujem (koliko god mi liječnica s humane rekla da to nije tako) da meni na jedvite jade izdaju Claxane jer sam bila u postupku u Zagrebu ali sam nakon toga završila na hitnoj u Rijeci, bila hospitalizirana i oni su mi odredili heparinsku terapiju. Nikakav konzilij nisu spominjali već uputnicu primarnog ginekologa i nek dođemo po injekcije. Prva dva puta ajmo reć nije problema. E sad kad smo došli treći put jedva da su mi ih dali onoliko koliko mi ih treba uz sva neka izmotavanja.

----------


## Mango123

Da, nismo u istoj situaciji, ja moram prvo na konzilij kako bi eventualno odobrili. Jedino, mozda su takvi jer je nestasica lijekova, ali svejedno nije opravdanje. Razumijem te u svakom smislu kada kazes da ti pada mrak na oci..

----------


## lotus5

Nadam se da će mi na sljedećem pregledu biti rečeno da mogu prestati s terapijom jer u suprotnom rekla sam da ću ić sama kupiti.
Ajde da su mi rekli da moram na konzilij ili tako nešto ali nitko ništa, a sve mi se čini još od  boravka u bolnici na dalje da je najveći problem, nažalost, što nisam bila kod njih u postupku.

----------


## Mango123

Nadam se da ce iduci put proci sve lagano..

----------


## WinkyTheElf

Pozdrav drage cure,
evo i mene, nova na forumu i relativno nova  na Humanoj.. 
Ukratko situacija: Uskoro ću 31 god, nakon cca dvije godine neuspješnih pokušaja odlučujemo se na MPO, ja sam imala uvijek uredne cikluse, tu i tamo neke ciste, ponekad ca125 visok, ali uvijek se sve uspješno rješavalo pilulama, MM zdrav, spermogram odličan.. Prošli sam mjesec odradila HSSG (instalirano 40ml, relativno bezbolno i bez ikakvih problema) i jučer sam bila na inseminaciji (folikul je bio veličine 22mm), mislim da sam ovulirala u toku jučerašnjeg dana tako da mi se čini da je tajming bio taman, sutra idem na utz to potvrditi.

Vodi me dr Sušanj i za sada sam zaista zadovoljna njezinim pristupom.. Ali s vremena na vrijeme imam osjećaj blagog kaosa. Naručila sam se kod Vlašića na savjetovanje u polikliniku Finderle, jer usko surađuje s IVF poliklinikom, pa si želim za svaki slučaj, pripremiti teren za Zagreb.

Jeste li vi zadovoljne s dr Sušanj? Ima li nekih preporuka na šta da obratim pozornost i na šta da pripazim kod budućih odlazaka? Kakav vam je stav o poliklinici IVF ili Podobnik?

Svaki je savjet dobrodošao!

Želim nam svima brzo prebacivanje s ove teme na temu Sretne mame  :Wink:  :grouphug:  :grouphug:

----------


## WinkyTheElf

Ja sam kod nje bila na jednim konzultacijama kada nije bilo moje dr SŠ.. Prvi dojam je bio sasvim ok. Lijepo je objasnila šta me čeka na HSSG-u, nije dizala nikakvu paniku i pristup joj je bio ok. Ne znam koliko ima iskustva u humanoj, čini mi se da je stigla nedavno iz Pakraca pa ne znam koliko je iskustva stekla u dosadašnjem radu. Nisam nigdje nailazila na preporuke, ali niti na negativna iskustva.

----------


## lotus5

WinkyTheElf, ove godine punim 31 godinu. MM i ja smo isto bili u MPO postupku u IVF Poliklinici.
Krenuli smo s pretragama na riječkoj humanoj kod dr. SŠ, doktorica mi je apsolutno na mjestu. Kod nje sam bila obavila HSSG, nakon toga bili upućeni na ciljane odnose te bi nakon toga bili išli na inseminaciju. Međutim, došao je ovaj glupi COVID19 te su prednost imali pacijenti koji su već bili kod njih u postupcima i koji su stariji od nas te smo ajmo reć otpisali Rijeku (tada nam je bilo cca. 2,5 godine da radimo na bebi, a vodili smo se pod dijagnozom idopatska neplodnost s obzirom da su nam svi nalazi bili u redu). 
U IVF Poliklinici smo bili u IVF postupku preko HZZOa (pokriveni su bili lijekovi, aspiracija, anestezija, te svježi transfer), platili smo konzultacije i pregled. Folikulometrije smo obavljali kod dr. Vlašića tako da smo to također plaćali (lakše nam je bilo tako nego svaka dva dana ići za Zagreb).Uz dobro zdravstveno stanje i malo sreće uspjelo nam je iz prve i sada sam u 16.tt.

----------


## WinkyTheElf

lotus5, čestitam i zaista je predivno čuti uspješnu priču! Želim puno sreće u svemu što vas iščekuje  :Smile:  Dr. SŠ je i meni super, i ulijeva mi povjerenje. Ali se smrznem kada vidim da je preko HZZO-a plaćeno tek 4 inseminacije, dva prirodan IVFa i četiri stimulirana :/ pa me hvata panika i odmah se želim pripremiti za worst case scenario u kojem "potrošim" sve pokušaje.
Bila sam na utz-u nakon inseminacije, i imamo novu spoznaju pa smo možda ustanovili u čemu je problem jer se ta situacija jednom već dogodila.. Znači ovulirala sam, ali ne na ispravan način i stvorila se cista žutog tijela.. Samim time žuto tijelo ne radi ono što bi trebalo da bi podržalo trudnoću. Dr mi je dala Duphastone 2x1, vjerojatno da pokušamo spasiti stvar, ako se išta da spasiti.. Tako da mislim da je ovaj prvi pokušaj IUI bio neuspješan, ali ipak, čuda se događaju pa se nikad ne zna  :Wink:  Ako dobijem M, idemo u IVF postupak.. U četvrtak idem i kod Vlašića, pa ću mu ispričati sve i čuti njegovo mišljenje.

----------


## lotus5

Slažem se da je ovaj broj postupaka preko HZZOa zbilja malen i da se brzo to sve može potrošiti.
Ne znam jesi li ikada bila kod dr Vlašića-o njemu isto imam samo riječi hvale. Od prvog kontakta mi je nekako ulio povjerenje,spreman na sva pitanja dati odgovore, javiti se uvijek kad ga trebaš, veoma ugodan i čovjek na mjestu  :Smile:

----------


## Lola168

Pozdrav zene.. vidim da tema nije bas aktivna ali, pokusat cu svejedno...
Kakva je situacija u RI? Da li ste zadovoljne? Koji su doktori?
Iz Istre sam pa se dvoumim da li probati u RI ili ici odmah u ZG (privatno ali preko HZZO)..
Hvala

----------


## DM1990

Pozdrav, ja sam u Ri na svom prvom postupku kod dr. Tine Sušanj, mogu je pohvaliti divna je ali po meni svi oni tamo daju premalo informacija o postupku, kad ides prvi put stvarno nista ne znas... isto tako vrijedi za onu drugu dr jer je mijenjala moju pa mi ta doslovno nista nije rekla...

----------


## Lola168

Hvala puno na odgovoru.
Za 10 dana imam HSSG (Pula) pa se nadam da su mi jajovodi prohodni (lijevi je zacepljen..) da ne moram do Rijeke..
Barem su dobili licencu i od sutra ce krenuti raditi normalno..

----------


## DM1990

Lola168 sretno vam bilo, ja sam u iscekivanju bete

----------


## Lola168

> Lola168 sretno vam bilo, ja sam u iscekivanju bete


Hvala puno. I vama puno srece

----------


## DM1990

Mozda netko zna koliko se dugo ceka beta u Ri kbc-u? Nakon koliko budu nalazi?

----------


## ES1101

Ne znam ima li nas novih kod doktorice Visnic, ali evo nismo 2 mjeseca u postupku i već primjecujem velike razlike u stvarima koje govori. Trenutno smo na tempiranim odnosima i doktorica nam stavi tempirani odnos na dan menstruacije (koja inace nije dolazila 111 dana). Ne osjecam se sigurno i konstantno se mijenjaju neke informacije koje nam daje. 







> Pozdrav cure, nova sam tu.. Da li je koja kod dr Visnic i kako vam se ona cini? Ja sam imala 1 prirodni ivf, dosla sam do stoperice , nije islo dalje jer smo zakasnili..sada pocinjemo sa drugim prirodnjakom..u meduvremenu je bila vanmatericna, odstranjen jajnik i jajovod.

----------


## Lola168

Ja sam isto kod dr. Visnic.
Prvi put (konzultacije) je bila jako bezobrazna prema meni i mom decku, necu napisati sve sta je bilo. Samo cu reci da jedna doktorica humane reprodukcije ne moze reci jednoj curi da ima PCOS i da je nemoguce da ima ovulacije bez da pogleda nalaze (od druge doktorice). Pregled je bio dosta bolan, stvarno je bilo uzasan pregled.
Drugi pregled je bio bolji, ona je bila kolko tolko ok. Barem nije bila bezobrazna.
Moram na laparoskopiju zbog prosirenog jajovoda i dvoumim se da li da idem kod nje ili u OB Pula.
Ako cu morati na ivf, traziti cu mi druga doktorica vodi postupak.

----------


## DM1990

Zene drage ako mozete promijenite doktoricu i trazite dr. Tinu Susanj necete pozaliti,sretno vam bilo u postupcima i samo smireno dalje ♥️

----------


## Mucize

Pozdrav svima, evo i mene na forumu pa sam otvorio odmah temu za nas Riječane  :Smile: 

Evo mene zanima samo pošto bi ja i moja partnerica umjetnu oplodnju morali platiti radi godina da li se ukoliko pacijentica inzistira punkcija folikula može obaviti u općoj anesteziji? 

Zanima me naravno koju nam doktoricu/doktora preporučate kao najstručniju? Čuli smo i bili već kod prof. Smiljan, ali nismo završili do kraja proces oplodnje nego nastavili privatno u ZG. Sada bi si htjeli olakšati radi puta pa da eventualno probamo u RI. Znamo da je SMiljanica malo težeg karaktera, ali je jako stručna i to svi njezini kolege potvrđuju pa čak i u Zagrebu.

Ne znamo kakva je ta dr. Tina ? Evo zanima nas vaše mišljenje jer ste ipak prošli i po nekoliko postupaka. Hvala unaprijed na savjetima...

----------

